# MTBker aus HB - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## trekhb (30. November 2009)

Hi,suche Gleichgesinnte für gemeinsame "Ausritte" in der Umgebung.Auto mit 2 Radträgern vorhanden und auch an Sonntagausflügen bis Harzer Raum interessiert.Also meldet Euch!Achso,bin Ende 30 aber noch "mobil"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (30. November 2009)

Am Mittwoch soll es kühl aber *trocken* sein. Also nightride-Wetter
Es wird nicht zu lang werden, denn bei Kälte hält mein Akku noch kürzer
Definitive Zu / Absage gibts bis 17:30.
Ciao
dino


ps: natürlich 19°° ab HaW


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2009)

Moin Thomas,

was soll die Neuaufteilung?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (1. Dezember 2009)

Hat er hier beantwortet. Bei uns hat das wohl nicht ganz geklappt, ist ja eigentlich "Teil 2" hier.

Wiedemauchsei... Weniger posten, mehr biken! Ihr Datenbankschänder!


----------



## Hobb (1. Dezember 2009)

moin,

genau!

aber Mittwoch hab ich leder keine Zeit für NR.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Hat er hier beantwortet. Bei uns hat das wohl nicht ganz geklappt, ist ja eigentlich "Teil 2" hier.
> 
> Wiedemauchsei... Weniger posten, mehr biken! Ihr Datenbankschänder!



Jawoll Sir,

werde mich morgen nachmittag aufs Bike begeben!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (2. Dezember 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch soll es kühl aber *trocken* sein. Also nightride-Wetter
> Es wird nicht zu lang werden, denn bei Kälte hält mein Akku noch kürzer
> Definitive Zu / Absage gibts bis 17:30.
> Ciao
> ...



Der dino fährt im Dunkeln


----------



## kiko (5. Dezember 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483


----------



## Zarell (6. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483



Weltklasse!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Weltklasse!



Wieso? So macht man das doch auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (6. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso? So macht man das doch auch!



oh ja






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scarab (6. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483




Den Sag während der Fahrt ablesen, da hätte man auch selber ´drauf kommen können.


----------



## Hobb (6. Dezember 2009)

moin,
in den Kommentaren schreibt jemand "Sack ablesen".

Aber hinpacken kann man sich auch mit dem Starrbike. Nur das man da nix ablesen kann und nicht weiß was man falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## Zarell (6. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> in den Kommentaren schreibt jemand "Sack ablesen".
> 
> Aber hinpacken kann man sich auch mit dem Starrbike. Nur das man da nix ablesen kann und nicht weiß was man falsch gemacht hat.



Du könntest beim Starrbike alternativ den Reifendruck prüfen.


----------



## Geestraider (6. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> Aber hinpacken kann man sich auch mit dem Starrbike. Nur das man da nix ablesen kann und nicht weiß was man falsch gemacht hat.



Doch, an den blauen Flecken kann man ablesen was man falsch gemacht hat


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> oh ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, und ich Depp hab den Sag für den Hinterbau nicht gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (6. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach, und ich Depp hab den Sag für den Hinterbau nicht gefunden!



du warst wohl zu sehr mit der suche nach dem richtigen einschlagpunkt beschäftigt.

das wir nicht multitaskingfähig sind, sollte aber doch bekannt sein.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> du warst wohl zu sehr mit der suche nach dem richtigen einschlagpunkt beschäftigt.
> 
> das wir nicht multitaskingfähig sind, sollte aber doch bekannt sein.



Hmmm, Flugbahn berechnen, Federgabel berechnen, den Hinterbaudämpfer am Hardtail suchen etc. wieso nicht multitaskingfähig???


----------



## kiko (7. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ... wieso nicht multitaskingfähig???



na, das ergebnis eines solchen versuchs hast du doch an dem tag "erfahren" dürfen:

"Ja,

gleich nach dem Start in der ersten Runde voll auf die Schulter! Bei mir aber glücklicherweise nur Tossi 1-2! (Um Bruch des Knochenschnabels auszuschließen erfolgt gleich noch eine Röntgenaufnahme)

Trotzdem sind hier bereits inklusive der Prellung die Schmerzen immens!

Gruss
Jens "

scheint ja aber alles ohne schlimme erinnerungen abgelaufen zu ein.

sorry, dat ding haftet noch etwas länger an dir.

war mir eine freude,
s.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> na, das ergebnis eines solchen versuchs hast du doch an dem tag "erfahren" dürfen:
> 
> "Ja,
> 
> ...



Dat mit der Ironie meinerseits haste aber verstanden? Ansonsten ist der Scheiss immer noch nicht vollends i.O. und unter stärkerer Belastung hält das immer noch nicht so viel Gegendruck!


----------



## kiko (7. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dat mit der Ironie meinerseits haste aber verstanden?



aber ja
die geschichte is halt einfach wiederholungswürdig.


----------



## scarab (8. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt habe ich mal am Mittwoch Abend Zeit und nun meldet sich der dino nicht...

Ich werde trotzdem mal morgen 19.00 Uhr am HaW vorbeifahren und endlich mal die DX ausprobieren. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.


----------



## dinosaur (9. Dezember 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mal am Mittwoch Abend Zeit und nun meldet sich der dino nicht...
> 
> Ich werde trotzdem mal morgen 19.00 Uhr am HaW vorbeifahren und endlich mal die DX ausprobieren. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.



Tja, mein Lämpchen liegt wohl auch bei der Post zur Abholung bereit
aber leider hab ich morgen abend keine Zeit
Wird ja aber noch paar dunkle Tage zum ausleuchten geben
Ciao
dino


----------



## Zarell (9. Dezember 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mal am Mittwoch Abend Zeit und nun meldet sich der dino nicht...
> 
> Ich werde trotzdem mal morgen 19.00 Uhr am HaW vorbeifahren und endlich mal die DX ausprobieren. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.



Sollte meine Lampe heute per Post kommen bin ich heute Abend dabei.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## kiko (10. Dezember 2009)

sonntag um 10 fahr ich am weserwehr los und schau mir crosser an, die sich im matsch auf die nase legen.


----------



## dinosaur (10. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> sonntag um 10 fahr ich am weserwehr los und schau mir crosser an, die sich im matsch auf die nase legen.



Man kann sich allerdings auch aktiv an der Matschverteilung beteiligen, denn beim Weser-Ems-Cup kann man auch bei einzelnen Rennen und mit dem Mountainbike teilnehmen. Nachmeldungen sind bis unmittelbar vor dem Start (Hobbyklasse 10:30 Uhr) möglich. Die Renndauer ist 40 Minuten. Wem das kurz vorkommt kann ich versichern:es reicht um richtig schmutzig zu werden und auch etwas außer Atem zu kommen:kotz:

Detailinformationen finden sich hier:http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/Joomla-CMS/index.php

Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (10. Dezember 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Man kann sich allerdings auch aktiv an der Matschverteilung beteiligen, denn beim Weser-Ems-Cup kann man auch bei einzelnen Rennen und mit dem Mountainbike teilnehmen. Nachmeldungen sind bis unmittelbar vor dem Start (Hobbyklasse 10:30 Uhr) möglich. Die Renndauer ist 40 Minuten. Wem das kurz vorkommt kann ich versichern:es reicht um richtig schmutzig zu werden und auch etwas außer Atem zu kommen:kotz:
> 
> Detailinformationen finden sich hier:http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/Joomla-CMS/index.php
> 
> ...



bin ja schon platt, wenn ich die anreise hinter mir habe.
teilnahme also völlig ausserhalb meines leistungsbereitstellungsvermögen.


----------



## Hobb (10. Dezember 2009)

moin,
der absolute Wille zur Leistungsbereitschaft ist auch nicht nötig um an Crossrennen Spaß zu haben.

Teilnehmer sollten auf jeden Fall etwas früher als die Zuschauer dort sein, ich werde also schon vorher losfahren.

Es lacht der Scharfrichter (vielleicht!?) am Krusenzwerg und winkt mir mit Startnummer eins - eins - eins.

Man sieht sich


----------



## kiko (10. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> der absolute Wille zur Leistung ....



ich glaube, du hast mein problem dabei nicht ganz nachvollziehen können.
siehst du diese disharmonie?


----------



## Hobb (10. Dezember 2009)

nö!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6628900#post6628900


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> aber ja
> die geschichte is halt einfach wiederholungswürdig.



Moin,

übrigens wird am Montag das Gegenstück zum "Fluggerät Hardtail" mit Sag am Hinterbau entstehen. Bilder folgen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo...

hab grad mitbekommen das es wohl doch einen kleinen feinen Kreis an 
Radl Fahrern hier gibt. Ich bin Philipp und bin von Heidelberg (Berg heul heul) nach Bremen gezogen.....

Jetzt such ich wieder ein paar Leute zum Biken und Spaß haben, ich würde mich daher freuen wenn es klappt und Ihr mich mal in Eure Ausfahren einschliesst. Nightrides sind mir auch willkommen. 

Hab nicht so ganz rausbekommen ob Ihr mit Fullys unterwegs seid aber so wie ich die Landschaft bis jetzt hier gesehen habe tut es mein Hardtail allemal.

Also danke für ne Meldung,

Und Grüße aus Delmenhorst

Philipp


----------



## dinosaur (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Schneisenarbeit,
herzlich willkommen in Bremen. 
Ja, entgegen andes lautender Vorurteile kann man hier durchaus das MTB bewegen. Unser höchster Berg ist der "Hohe Berg" (heisst tatsächlich so) bei Ristedt. Da wird in 54 Meter Höhe schon die Luft dünn 
Aber es gibt natürlich viele Gelegenheiten offroad zu fahren. Ob man das dann hart, halbhart oder weich macht ist im Wesentlichen eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Gelegentlich ergeben sich daher auch Fahrgemeinschaften von Crossern (http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1440325#post1440325) und MTB'lern. Unsere gängigen Startpunkte sind das Haus am Walde (Wetterungsweg bei der Uni), zurzeit häufig mittwochs für nightride und das Weserwehr am Wochenende für Ausfahrten in die Umgebung. Einige der Protagonisten fahren morgen beim (Cross-)Rennen in Syke-Barrien (http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/Joomla-CMS/index.php):daumen:

Ciao
dino



ps: dein nick klingt verheißungsvoll, da hier im Herbst die trails immer mal freigeschnitten werden müssen


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Dezember 2009)

also wird am rennen teilgenommen oder fahrt ihr nur mal ansehen?
Wo an der Uni ist das denn genau. Ist das auf dem Weg von Finndorf richtung Uni oder wo....

Würd meinen Hobel dann ins Auto werfen und da parken....

Grüße


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Dezember 2009)

wer ist den hier der beste Bikedealer...brauch ne neue Kette...

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zarell (12. Dezember 2009)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> wer ist den hier der beste Bikedealer...brauch ne neue Kette...
> 
> danke


Ja moin!

da gibt es hier eine Menge kleinerer Läden. Der Größte ist wohl Zweirad Stadler. Guckstu hier: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...PEX71U&sortby=&infoseite=filialen&haus=Bremen.

Gruß
Z


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Dezember 2009)

damit hab ich grad schon telefoniert, hat die Kette die ich will net da, muss er bestellen. Fährt jemand heute einen night-ride oder morgen ne gemütliche runde?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2009)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> damit hab ich grad schon telefoniert, hat die Kette die ich will net da, muss er bestellen. Fährt jemand heute einen night-ride oder morgen ne gemütliche runde?



Dann frag mal bei Jakst nach:  http://www.zweirad-jakst.de/


----------



## scarab (12. Dezember 2009)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> Fährt jemand heute einen night-ride oder morgen ne gemütliche runde?





kiko schrieb:


> sonntag um 10 fahr ich am weserwehr los und schau mir crosser an, die sich im matsch auf die nase legen.



@Jens: Ist bei Dir ein Rad hinzugekommen oder habe ich das Zaskar bisher übersehen?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> @Jens: Ist bei Dir ein Rad hinzugekommen oder habe ich das Zaskar bisher übersehen?



Das hab ich bereits seit Juli!


----------



## scarab (12. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hab ich bereits seit Juli!



Jetzt sehe ich´s auch. Das Rad hatte ich schon in Deinem Album bestaunt. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Das 96iger Zaskar rot eloxiert ist das schönste GT und der Rahmen scheint auch noch neu gewesen zu sein ... ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich´s auch. Das Rad hatte ich schon in Deinem Album bestaunt. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Das 96iger Zaskar rot eloxiert ist das schönste GT und der Rahmen scheint auch noch neu gewesen zu sein ... ein Traum.



Die Farbe ist leider ein Fake! Hab ich neu pulvern lassen, da der Rahmen stark beschädigt war. Kommt dem Original aber sehr nahe und die Decals auch!

Einen Vorteil hat das aber, der neue Lack ist deutlich haltbarer als die Originallackierungen von GT!


----------



## kiko (13. Dezember 2009)

kann nich pennen und da es für 10uhr keine zusagen gibt, sag ich ab.
bis denne


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (13. Dezember 2009)

sollen wir heute nachmittag eine kleine runde drehen? incl. Glühwein?

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Hobb (13. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> kann nich pennen und da es für 10uhr keine zusagen gibt, sag ich ab.
> bis denne


 
Hab mich schon gewundert.

Bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## Hobb (13. Dezember 2009)

*Viele Grüße an Fam. Riser!!!*


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> *Viele Grüße an Fam. Riser!!!*



Gibt es bei denen was Neues?


----------



## kiko (13. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert.
> 
> Bis bald mal wieder.



wär normal klargegangen. war samstag schon früh unterwegs.
abends dann noch zum griechen. der inhaber überredete mich, abstand vom gewohnten kaff zu nehmen. hatte daher 2 griechische mocca. das herzrasen legte sich erst gegen morgen.
wat war dat denn für ne dröhnung


----------



## riser (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen,

Grüße zurück. Du hast heute auf jeden Fall volle Punktzahl im Style-Factor. Bist du denn auch sonst mit dir zu frieden gewesen?

Gleiche Frage auch an Dino.

War auf jeden Fall mal wieder ganz schön Radfahrer in Action zu sehen. Kam dieses Jahr alles ein wenig zu knapp.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Hobb (13. Dezember 2009)

zufrieden? Es ist auf jeden Fall wieder mal ein schöner Tag an der frischen Luft gewesen, mit netten lustigen Leuten und Radfahren.

Das ist gefühlt mein bestes Rennen in diesem Jahr gewesen weil der Ehrgeiz wieder da war andere Teilnehmer einzuholen und um Positionen zu fighten. Wobei die Siegerin der Damenwertung in den letzten 1 - 2 Runden auch wohl das Tempo etwas rausgenommen hat um den sicheren Sieg nach Hause zu fahren. Wenn sie durchzieht hab ich schlechte Karten. 

Nur die Finger waren in der ersten Runde etwas kalt, ansonsten ist kurz-kurz allenfalls grenzwertig gewesen. Zumindest in meiner Sicht der Dinge. Zu dick angezogen ist auf jeden Fall nix.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2009)

Moin Dirk,

alles klar bei Euch?


Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (13. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> wat war dat denn für ne dröhnung


----------



## riser (14. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> alles klar bei Euch?
> 
> ...




Mahlzeit!

Bei uns ist alles gut, abgesehen davon, dass wir dieses Jahr nicht viel auf dem Radl gesessen haben. Aber als guter Vorsatz fürs nächste Jahr, soll es damit wieder aufwärts gehen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2009)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> Jetzt such ich wieder ein paar Leute zum Biken und Spaß haben, ich würde mich daher freuen wenn es klappt und Ihr mich mal in Eure Ausfahren einschliesst. Nightrides sind mir auch willkommen.
> 
> Hab nicht so ganz rausbekommen ob Ihr mit Fullys unterwegs seid aber so wie ich die Landschaft bis jetzt hier gesehen habe tut es mein Hardtail allemal.
> 
> ...



Moin Philipp
Es gibt auch in DEL eine Handvoll MTBiker, die sind im Winter allerdings etwas träge  will mich da nicht ganz raus nehmen 
Allerdings sind ab Januar wieder gemeinsame Ausfahrten geplant. Darfst dich gerne mit dran hängen 
Hardtail reicht vollkommen aus!
Gruß aus Ganderkesee


----------



## dinosaur (15. Dezember 2009)

Nach einem denkwürdigen Besuch beim Zoll habe ich jetzt auch meine kleine DX-Lichtkanone. Leider häufen sich zurzeit die Termine und so muss der trail-Test noch ein wenig warten also leider für mich morgen kein nightride Für nächsten Mittwoch bin ich aber zuversichtlich

Ein kleines Päuschen nach 6 Cross-Renn-Wochenenden in Folge kann aber zum sortieren der Knochen auch nicht schaden.(Es lebe die Vollfederung!)

Ciao
dino







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FORT_man (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich muß morgen so langsam mit dem Besorgen von Weihnachtsgeschenken anfangen-deshalb bin ich beim Nightride auch nicht dabei.
Am Samstag geht es noch mal zum Montanradfahren und Bäumezählen in den Warwer Sand, vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist einigermaßen.
Ich werde mich dazu noch melden.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## Hobb (15. Dezember 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> [...](Es lebe die Vollfederung!)
> 
> Ciao
> dino


Ode an das Sofa 

Zur samstäglichen Inventur im WS melde ich mal Interesse an.


----------



## Zarell (16. Dezember 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich muß morgen so langsam mit dem Besorgen von Weihnachtsgeschenken anfangen-deshalb bin ich beim Nightride auch nicht dabei.
> Am Samstag geht es noch mal zum Montanradfahren und Bäumezählen in den Warwer Sand, vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist einigermaßen.
> ...



Samstag klingt gut, bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Z.


----------



## Zarell (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich starte heute um 18:30 am HaW. Wer Lust hat, kann ja dort eintrudeln.

Grüße
Z.


----------



## jenny87 (16. Dezember 2009)

hi wollte auch mal meinen senf dazugeben... wo ist das HaW? hab auch lust auch im winter n bissel zu fahren... und freu mich über gesellschaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zarell (16. Dezember 2009)

jenny87 schrieb:


> hi wollte auch mal meinen senf dazugeben... wo ist das HaW? hab auch lust auch im winter n bissel zu fahren... und freu mich über gesellschaft...



Hallo,

das Haus am Wald ist hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?source=i...ult&ct=directions-to&resnum=1&ved=0CAwQngIwAA
Da gibt es zum Kuhgrabenweg hin eine Schranke, dort ist ein recht guter Treffpunkt.

bis später
Z


----------



## jenny87 (16. Dezember 2009)

sorry werds wohl doch nicht schaffen :-( häng bei der arbeit fest buhu.


----------



## Nilsson (18. Dezember 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich muß morgen so langsam mit dem Besorgen von Weihnachtsgeschenken anfangen-deshalb bin ich beim Nightride auch nicht dabei.
> Am Samstag geht es noch mal zum Montanradfahren und Bäumezählen in den Warwer Sand, vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist einigermaßen.
> ...


-----

Tach auch..   Samstag morgens klinkt gut!!!   

Nilz


----------



## WilliamEallace (18. Dezember 2009)

hui

warver san klingt gut und das auch noch bei schnee 
also ich hätte auch interesse meld mich aber morgen nochmal

mfg moritz


----------



## FORT_man (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich schaffe es morgen nicht zu biken, ich habe leider noch zu viele Sachen auf dem Zettel.
Es ist auch noch lausig kalt..
Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## juk (19. Dezember 2009)

Ach, waren doch nur 9,5°C unter Null. Sogar meine Wenigkeit war unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin Juk,

das ist doch nicht normal für Dich!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (19. Dezember 2009)

Worauf willst Du hinaus?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Worauf willst Du hinaus?



Bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad Plus holst Du doch sonst bereits die Wärmflasche anstelle des Fahrrades raus!


----------



## kiko (20. Dezember 2009)

auf dem ab sah alles noch sehr jungfräulich aus.
meine füsse behaupten -25C.





[/URL][/IMG]

bis die tage


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin Stefan,

bei mir waren heute morgen 2 Paar Socken, Winterschuhe und Überschuhe dabei. Nach 2 Stunden Fahrt waren diese nicht das kälteste Organ meines Körpers!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (20. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Stefan,
> 
> bei mir waren heute morgen 2 Paar Socken, Winterschuhe und Überschuhe dabei. Nach 2 Stunden Fahrt waren diese nicht das kälteste Organ meines Körpers!
> 
> ...



...ich hab doch keine 2paar socken.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ...ich hab doch keine 2paar socken.




Sorry, hatte ich vergessen!


----------



## kiko (22. Dezember 2009)

scheinen alle schon südlichen urlaub zu machen.

viel spass und erholt euch gut


----------



## Hobb (22. Dezember 2009)

hab keine Lust in der Matsche rumzurollern. Auf festem Schnee ist ok.

Evo fertig?

Auch Dir erholsame Tage


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> hab keine Lust in der Matsche rumzurollern. Auf festem Schnee ist ok.
> 
> Evo fertig?
> 
> Auch Dir erholsame Tage



Wieso, gerade das macht doch erst richtig Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (23. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> Evo fertig?



die easton slx war vom gewicht her ein reinfall.
seitdem das interesse am projekt verloren.
haufen kohle innen schnee gesetzt.


----------



## Hobb (23. Dezember 2009)

hatte schon befürchtet das so etwas nur mir passiert.

Sooo schwer wird die Gabel ja nun auch nicht sein.


----------



## Hobb (26. Dezember 2009)

Morgen werde ich zum Krusenberg und zum Hohen Berg rollern. So über Mittag. 

Jemand dabei?


----------



## kiko (26. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Hobb (26. Dezember 2009)

wenn da wenigstens leere Alkpullen auf den Tisch stehen würden.....

Das Bild ist ein fake, der Inhalt nicht lustig und ach was soll's.

Du bist im falschen Film


----------



## kiko (27. Dezember 2009)

morgen um 12 werde ich nen büschen schlickrutschen aufn ab.
wenn keine meldung kommt, fahr ich ohne umweg übers haw.


----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2009)

relativ kurze ausfahrt. habs wohl auf dem hinweg etwas übertrieben.





[/URL][/IMG]
dämpfer geplatzt.
dat hat vielleicht geknallt.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> relativ kurze ausfahrt. habs wohl auf dem hinweg etwas übertrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Junge, Junge,

wir haben auch extremes Gelände hier im Norden! Der eine zerlegt sein kleines Kettenblatt und der nächste seinen Dämpfer!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Hobb (28. Dezember 2009)

na, immerhin mit Stahlfeder.....da kann man noch locker nach Hause wippen.

Das Foto solltest Du mal ins "Defekte" Album verschieben, den Jungs dort ist fad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das Foto solltest Du mal ins "Defekte" Album verschieben, den Jungs dort ist fad.



wattn wunner.
wenn man sich nich raus traut, geht auch nix putt.
hat ja auch so seine vorteile, wenn ich mir meine12- 14 kaputten dezemberschläuche so anschaue.
schitmonat.


----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2009)

na ja, Schläuche kann man auch flicken. Wat mut dat mut.





Am Samstag bin ich mit dem Crosser los. Auf Asphalt Richtung Nord.

Am Ende der Hemmstrasse der erste Schleicher. Es war eine blöde Idee, direkt unter der Autobahn den Schlauch zu wechseln. Erstens zieht es dort wie Hechtsuppe und zweitens war es durch den Lärm unmöglich, das Loch im Schlauch zu lokalisieren. Den Schlauch so ein Blödsinn, den Reifen natürlich von innen abtasten brachte auch kein (beruhigendes) Resultat.

Weiterfahren oder zurück nach Hause?

Die Flucht nach vorn brachte 1h später den nächsten Schleicher. Auf freier Pläne pfiff der Wind, also Luft pumpen und weiter. Ne halbe Stunde später nochmal, um dann nur 100 m weit zu kommen.

Endlich! Das dicke Loch werde ich ja wohl finden! Rad raus, Reifen runter, Luft pumpen, das Zischen lokalisieren, Flickzeug raus, aufrauhen, Tube auf, trocken lassen, Flicken drauf und so langsam mal zusammenpacken und -bauen. Edith: und natürlich auch das Glasfuzzelchen im Reifen finden und den Würmern zum Fressen zuwerfen./Edith

Dann zügig durch den Wind und ohne Licht am Rad die zeitliche Punktlandung an der Haustür beim letzten Licht des Tages.

Es war dann am nächsten Morgen recht entspannend, locker und gemütlich bei einer schönen Tasse Kaffee den anderen Schlauch auch noch zu flicken.

Halbflicken ruhlt, Viertelflicken here we come.

Nochmal die "el" nachgucken und abschicken


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2009)

bis auf die flickerei erkenne ich einige gemeinsamkeiten.
bin allerdings dafür 2 mal auf felge nach hause.
geht auch.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> na ja, Schläuche kann man auch flicken. Wat mut dat mut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin,

auf die blöde "Flickerei" speziell unterwegs hab ich keinen Bock mehr! Es werden nur noch die Schläuche komplett getauscht. Da bleibt einem das Theater wie geschildert glücklicherweise erspart.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2009)

ohne Platten is natürlich noch schöner.

Aber wieviele Schläuche willste mitschleppen? Das Hauptproblem ist doch, den Kram aus dem Reifen zu bekommen.


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist doch, den Kram aus dem Reifen zu bekommen.



...und das ist genau meins.
nix zu finden. 3leutz haben bisher gesucht.
endlösung: antiplatt band
beim fully hinten und beim ssp vorn.
kann doch nich immer die mäntel entsorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2009)

...und noch 'n Referat.....

genau das ist der Grund, warum man Reifen und Schlauch markiert. Oder, einfacher, die vorhandenen Markierungen nutzt. 

Daraus abgeleitet: Schriftzug auf dem Reifen zum Ventil und Schriftzug auf dem Schlauch von der Kettenseite zu lesen.

Hast Du das Loch im Schlauch findest Du auf ein paar mm genau die Stelle im Reifen wieder, die das Loch verursacht.

So schwer ist das doch eigentlich nicht. Erzähl ich für Dich was Neues? 

...oder man fährt tubeless...


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> ...und noch 'n Referat.....
> 
> genau das ist der Grund, warum man Reifen und Schlauch markiert. Oder, einfacher, die vorhandenen Markierungen nutzt.
> 
> ...


danke für die aufschlussreiche erläuterung.


----------



## juk (30. Dezember 2009)

2009 war ein gutes Jahr. Keine Pannen! (soweit ich mich erninnere [¹])  Ein kurz vorm platzen befindlicher Mantel wurde rechtzeitig entdeckt und nach Hause gebracht, das wars. Kann 2010 gerne genau so laufen. Fahr halt keine _rennenden Ralfs_[²] mehr. 

bisdietage 
Jürgen



[¹] vielleicht werd ich auch nur vergesslich
[²] gegrüßt sei sein Namensvetter, wenn ihn jemand sieht


----------



## Hobb (30. Dezember 2009)

>Ping<

Heute ist Crossrennen in Bramsche. Wird bestimmt lustig.

Aber erstmal da hinkommen. Ich glaube mit Rad is schneller.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2009)

Hobb schrieb:


> >Ping<
> 
> Heute ist Crossrennen in Bramsche. Wird bestimmt lustig.
> 
> Aber erstmal da hinkommen. Ich glaube mit Rad is schneller.



Fährst Du nicht mit dem Zug hin?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (30. Dezember 2009)

So Kette ist gekommen...muss jetzt noch bissl gekürzt werden.
Dann bin ich bereit für den Ritt uf der Kohle...

Freu mich schon auf Eure BERGE

Ne wird bestimmt lustig..

Also RUTSCHT SCHÖN REIN...


----------



## kiko (30. Dezember 2009)

juk schrieb:


> 2009 war ein gutes Jahr. Keine Pannen! (soweit ich mich erninnere [¹])  Ein kurz vorm platzen befindlicher Mantel wurde rechtzeitig entdeckt und nach Hause gebracht, das wars. Kann 2010 gerne genau so laufen. Fahr halt keine _rennenden Ralfs_[²] mehr.
> 
> bisdietage
> Jürgen
> ...



muss gestehen, das ich da etwas neidisch bin.

fully is ja nu erstma aus.
darum heute mit ssp, 28er reifen und nur vr bremse gefahren.
gemütlich rollen war dat nich.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

hat jemand Montag Lust und Zeit den AB-Trail oder Warwer Sand zu rocken? Zeitpunkt wäre mir egal, da Urlaub!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Hobb (30. Dezember 2009)

so,
erstmal Grüße zurück.

Pausenunterhaltung aus Bramsche:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo70p7BYN6s"]YouTube- Weser-Ems-Cup, Sprint in Bramsche[/ame]

Hey cool, das flunzt von selbst.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2009)

Da sind doch sonst andere Rösser unterwegs!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (30. Dezember 2009)

"Vor dem Verlassen der Halle sind die Pferdeäpfel zu beseitigen"




War aber recht angenehm, Start in der Halle, raus in die Kälte und Nässe und zum Schluß noch mal über die Brücke.

Actionreiche Rennen im zuschauerfreundlichen Ambiente.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (31. Dezember 2009)

wo ist das?


----------



## Hobb (31. Dezember 2009)

moin,
das Rennen hat in Bramsche-Hesede stattgefunden, das ist in der Nähe von Osnabrück.

Das Rennen ist ein Lauf zur Serie des Weser-Ems-Cup, einer Crossrennserie die hier im Norden mittlerweile schon Tradition hat.

Üblicherweise finden die Rennen mehr oder weniger "im Wald" statt. Das "Sprintrennen" in Bramsche war mal etwas Neues. Im Vergleich zu den üblichen Rennen

- war die Rundenlänge und auch die Renndauer erheblich kürzer.
- wurde die maximal zu viert angegangen, die beiden schnellsten kamen in die nächste Runde.
- war die Location mal etwas anderes, in der Reithalle war zeitweilig richtig Stimmung.

Es gibt noch 2 Termine im Rahmen des WEC für die Hobbyklasse, 03.01. in Vechta und 17.01. in Surwold. Dann wieder wie gewohnt mit ca. 40minütigen Rennen mit Klassen(Massen-)starts und im Wald.

Für Dich der Link zum Veranstalter der Serie:
http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/Joomla-CMS/index.php

Für alle noch der Link zu den Viertelfinals der Elite:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrkjrYc0efc"]YouTube- Weser-Ems-Cup, Elite[/ame]

Sorry für die grottige Bildqualität.


----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2009)

ich würde mir spontan noch ne schaltung ans rad bauen, wenn morgen jemand gewillt ist, ne neujahrsrunde nach fischerhude zu rocken.


----------



## FORT_man (31. Dezember 2009)

So, erstmal einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2010. 
Oh Mann, was für eine Zahl: egal, Biken und Leben gehen weiter 
@Kiko:
Morgen werde ich ziemlich verstrahlt in der Ecke liegen, das reicht dann höchstens für einen Spaziergang.
Demnächst geht es hier natürlich weiter, viele Grüß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2009)

Moin, 

und ich werfe hier noch einmal den kommenden Montag in den Raum,  bin für alles mit dem Fahrrad zu haben (kein Rennrad). Morgen werde ich nach der heutigen 2-stündigen Tiefschneerunde mich lediglich auf die Rolle bewegen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (1. Januar 2010)

Ja, guten Rutsch gehabt,
 sorry wegen montag ist schlecht, kette noch net gekürzt...


----------



## kiko (2. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und ich werfe hier noch einmal den kommenden Montag in den Raum,  bin für alles mit dem Fahrrad zu haben (kein Rennrad). Morgen werde ich nach der heutigen 2-stündigen Tiefschneerunde mich lediglich auf die Rolle bewegen!
> 
> ...



i am waiting for suspension


----------



## dinosaur (2. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> i am waiting for suspension




Versuch`s doch erstmal mit 'nem Suspensorium


Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen Freunden des Noppenreifens

dino


Grüße vom ab-trail: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1458383&postcount=20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (3. Januar 2010)

da hatte ich mich eigentlich noch auf ne schöne schneerunde gefreut.






[/URL][/IMG]
...und dann das.
salz im naturschutzgebiet, damit das dummvolk wieder stoff geben kann.





[/URL][/IMG]

bin beeindruckt.


----------



## trekhb (3. Januar 2010)

Geiles wetter heute zumbiken, bin gerade rein...


----------



## kiko (3. Januar 2010)

trekhb schrieb:


> Geiles wetter heute zumbiken, bin gerade rein...



wenn das im bürgerpark is?
dat war ja extrem voll da.
hoffentlich haste da keinen übergenagelt.


----------



## Hobb (3. Januar 2010)

moin,
ich habe mich heute damit begnügt im Holter Feld zu "crossen". Eine wunderbar durchgängige festgetretene Schneedecke, freundliche begeisterte Spaziergänger und zeitweiliger Sonnenschein sorgten für angenehme "knapp 2 Stunden".





Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur mal eben zur Sparkasse......


----------



## trekhb (3. Januar 2010)

erst um waller see, dann richtung blockland zum tierheim und dann bischen gelände an der uni und im stadtpark....2 stunden und dann lecker kuchen im warmen....


----------



## kiko (4. Januar 2010)

inzwischen mit fetten spoiler.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> da hatte ich mich eigentlich noch auf ne schöne schneerunde gefreut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Owei,

da lag ja gestern weniger Schnee auf der Piste als bei uns heute auf den vielbefahrenen 2-spurigen Landstrassen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (5. Januar 2010)

Dann willl ich mich mal fertig machen und auch ein Plätzen suchen, wo ich noch ein bischen Schnee finde...

Bilder folgen 

PS: Ohne Überschuhe nicht zu empfehlen, nach 1 1/2 Stunden war Schluß!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2010)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Dann willl ich mich mal fertig machen und auch ein Plätzen suchen, wo ich noch ein bischen Schnee finde...
> 
> Bilder folgen
> 
> PS: Ohne überschuhe nicht zu empfehlen, nach 1 1/2 Stunden war Schluß!



Na endlich! Ich falle ja momentan wegen Erkältung für den Winterpokal aus!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2010)

Hm,

als ich eben anfing diese Antwort zu schreiben, war das Foto noch nicht drin!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (5. Januar 2010)

Jetzt bin ich ja auch wieder da


----------



## kiko (5. Januar 2010)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ja auch wieder da



warste mit auddo unterwegs oder warum is die karre so sauber?


heute 4std ohne überschuhe.
du musst mal öfter raus an die luft.
also wie schauts mit night ride aus, wenn mein dämpfer da ist?


----------



## Geestraider (5. Januar 2010)

Hat ja was für sich dieses Wetter...habe sogar einen etwas scheuen Trailbenutzer getroffen


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (5. Januar 2010)

wo ist das,sieht nett da aus im Wäldle


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> heute 4std ohne überschuhe.
> du musst mal öfter raus an die luft.
> also wie schauts mit night ride aus, wenn mein dämpfer da ist?



Meenste mich oder den Lars?


----------



## kiko (5. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meenste mich oder den Lars?



bin mir nich ganz sicher.
wen hatte ich denn zitiert?
...aber wenn de krank bist, biste krank.
ruh dich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> bin mir nich ganz sicher.
> wen hatte ich denn zitiert?
> ...aber wenn de krank bist, biste krank.
> ruh dich aus.



hab schon Hallus, ich glaub ich leg mich hin!


----------



## cand.arch (6. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> warste mit auddo unterwegs oder warum is die karre so sauber?
> 
> 
> heute 4std ohne überschuhe.
> ...



Nach zwei Wochen Urlaub, sitze ich ab heute wieder in meinem schönen und warmen Büro. Mal schauen wann ich da raus komme.
Aber, durch die Nacht fahren werde ich danach bestimmt nicht 

Bis denn...


----------



## kiko (6. Januar 2010)

so, neuen dämpfer eingebaut.
25000 einstellmöglichkeiten und keine ahnung. es bewegt sich aber was unterm hintern.
reicht.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (6. Januar 2010)

so, der Onkel Schneisi hat am mal paar bilder vom Hobel neigestellt und
muss sicht aber wirklich mal um seine Kette kümmern, man man man...

Schönen Abend Euch...

Ist am WE irrgendwas mit Radl fahrn geplant?


----------



## Geestraider (6. Januar 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> wo ist das,sieht nett da aus im Wäldle



Die 2 Bilder links sind in der Pampa zwischen Wildeshausen und Harpstedt. Das nette Rehlein traf Ich im Fuhrenkamp bei Ganderkesee, ist allerdings nicht sonderlich lohnenswert zum biken.


----------



## kiko (7. Januar 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> Ist am WE irrgendwas mit Radl fahrn geplant?



ich hab den weyerberg im auge.
da müssten sich dann aber noch ein paar mehr einklinken.
sonst nich.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ich hab den weyerberg im auge.
> da müssten sich dann aber noch ein paar mehr einklinken.
> sonst nich.



Malk Erkältungstechnisch den morgigen Tag abwarten, vielleicht wäre ich dabei.


----------



## kiko (7. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ... vielleicht wäre ich dabei.



ja vielleicht hab ich auch gar keine lust.


...aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2010)

moin,
Anwesenheit am Arbeitsplatz meinerseits, aber nicht nur vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (7. Januar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> Anwesenheit am Arbeitsplatz meinerseits, aber nicht nur vielleicht.


----------



## Geestraider (7. Januar 2010)

wenn der wetterbericht fürs WE recht hat sollte man mal über schneeketten für bikes nachdenken


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


>


ööhh, was ist daran lustich?

Bei dem schönen Schnee macht das biken auch ohne Ketten Spaß.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (8. Januar 2010)

naja sacht mir einfach hier was geht ja.....

was macht ihr eigentlich beruflich hier in Bremen?

Grüße und Danke für eine Info..

Schneisebub


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ja vielleicht hab ich auch gar keine lust.
> 
> 
> ...aber mal abwarten.




vielleicht ist die Erkältung dann weg...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> naja sacht mir einfach hier was geht ja.....
> 
> was macht ihr eigentlich beruflich hier in Bremen?
> 
> ...



in Sachen Fahrrad unterwegs sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (8. Januar 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> was macht ihr eigentlich beruflich hier in Bremen?



da sich zur zeit kaum einer aufs rad traut, schaut das bei uns eher so aus.






[/URL][/IMG]

der stuhl ist zur zeit sehr beliebt und is wechselweise in betrieb.






[/URL][/IMG]

meine schlösser konnte ich heut zu keiner öffnung bewegen.


----------



## Hobb (8. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ich hab den weyerberg im auge.
> da müssten sich dann aber noch ein paar mehr einklinken.
> sonst nich.


Andi will am Samstag hincrossen. Mein Arbeitsdienst hat sich erledigt, wenn dann dreh ich aber 'ne Runde für mich vor mich hin.



			
				Schneisenarbeit schrieb:
			
		

> was macht ihr eigentlich beruflich hier in Bremen?


Fragen der User beantworten


----------



## kiko (8. Januar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Andi will am Samstag hincrossen.
> ....dreh ich aber 'ne Runde für mich vor mich hin.



...hinter nen crosser acker ich nich hinterher.

...werd ich wohl auch so machen.

bis die tage


----------



## Geestraider (8. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> da sich zur zeit kaum einer aufs rad traut, schaut das bei uns eher so aus.



Ravioli & Kaffee, dazu noch Fachlektüre, besser gehts kaum


----------



## kiko (9. Januar 2010)

ab trail find ich zur zeit ganz schön.... anspruchsvoll. musste noch nie dort so oft raus aus den pedalen.
aber schön.
bilders von ralle und andi im album.





[/URL][/IMG]
bis die tage


----------



## Hobb (9. Januar 2010)

moin,
so eine Runde vor mich hin sieht anders aus.  Knapp 4h, davon etwa 1/2 bis 2/3 im Schnee. Vor allem die Arme schmerzen, hab wohl gut am Lenker gekrampft.

Fotos mit meinen Rädern vor Graffitti werden traditionell zensiert.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> so eine Runde vor mich hin sieht anders aus.  Knapp 4h, davon etwa 1/2 bis 2/3 im Schnee. Vor allem die Arme schmerzen, hab wohl gut am Lenker gekrampft.
> 
> Fotos mit meinen Rädern vor Graffitti werden traditionell zensiert.



Moin,

haste nach 4 Stunden noch Füsse an den Beinen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Hobb (9. Januar 2010)

wo sollten die denn sonst sein.

Kalte Füße hatte ich schon am HaW. Das passiert halt wenn man im Schnee steht. Beim Fahren kommt dann aber wieder Temperatur in die Füße. Hilfreich ist es wenn man viel trinkt (sagt auch der, der ohne Handschuhe fährt). Da ist dann die Frage: allgemein viel trinken oder während der Tour?

2 Paar Socken in den normalen MTB Schuhen genügen dann.

Ein wenig frieren gehört dazu, wenn man im Schnee rumtoben will.

Gestern sind 0Grad gewesen, das ist nicht wirklich kalt.


----------



## trekhb (10. Januar 2010)

Geiles Wetter heute, aber se hätte kälter sein können, bischen pappig....aber dafür überall Fahrradständer----


----------



## trekhb (10. Januar 2010)

Wintersportort Bremen...Leider zu viele Skiefahrer unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo trekhb,
da sind wir uns ja fast über den Weg gefahren. War auch kurz beim Rodelberg im Stadtwald. War mir aber zu voll da. Bin dann doch lieber den guten ab-trail gefahren. Der ist jetzt ganz schön anstrengend geworden. Und wie kiko schon sagte, muss man immer mal wieder schnell aus den Pedalen, wenn's einem auf einmal das Vorderrad wegzieht
Hat aber großen Spass gemacht- und 38 KM nur auf oder durch den Schnee trainieren auch ganz gut

Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (10. Januar 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hallo trekhb,
> da sind wir uns ja fast über den Weg gefahren. War auch kurz beim Rodelberg im Stadtwald. War mir aber zu voll da. Bin dann doch lieber den guten ab-trail gefahren. Der ist jetzt gabz schön anstrengend geworden. Und wie kiko schon sagte, muss man immer mal wieder schnell aus den Pedalen, wenn's einem auf einmal das Vorderrad wegzieht
> Hat aber großen Spass gemacht- und 38 KM nur auf oder durch den Schnee trainieren auch ganz gut
> 
> ...



jo, man heizt immer in irgend welch löcher, die man durch den schnee nicht mehr sehen kann. hab für die runde auch über 3std gebraucht.
komm grad wieder rein und draussen is so ne art nieselregen, der den schnee aufweicht. ekelig zu fahren.
hoffentlich wirds wieder etwas kälter.
genialer winter bisher.

ps: hab heut unsere kampfsau besucht. is inzwischen lehrerin und verlässt uns bald in richtung inselaffen.
gruss von ihr an alle.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> wo sollten die denn sonst sein.
> 
> Kalte Füße hatte ich schon am HaW. Das passiert halt wenn man im Schnee steht. Beim Fahren kommt dann aber wieder Temperatur in die Füße. Hilfreich ist es wenn man viel trinkt (sagt auch der, der ohne Handschuhe fährt). Da ist dann die Frage: allgemein viel trinken oder während der Tour?
> 
> ...



Moin,

2 Stunden halte ich das auch problemlos durch. Aber 4 Stunden ist dann schon was anderes!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (12. Januar 2010)

na, dat knirscht doch wieder prächtig unter den reifen.
besser als der matschekram.


----------



## Andi Arbeit (12. Januar 2010)

Heute Nacht soll's wieder kälter werden, 6°, da wird's morgen früh tüchtig knirschen.

Sonntag im Stadtwald der Rodelberg war ziemlich voll, kein Wunder  bin dann lieber im Flachen geblieben...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (13. Januar 2010)

ich will endlich frühling ;-)

gute n8


----------



## inkognito (13. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> na, dat knirscht doch wieder prächtig unter den reifen.
> besser als der matschekram.



nur das nach dem Schnee genau dieser Matschkram ganz mächtig kommt 

Lasst mal hören, wenn es eine Tour geben soll.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (13. Januar 2010)

Ich klink mal mal ein. Wann und wo fahrt Ihr denn so?

jee


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (13. Januar 2010)

na irrgendwie fährt grad nur der eisenharte Kern so wie ich des mitbekomme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (13. Januar 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> na irrgendwie fährt grad nur der eisenharte Kern so wie ich des mitbekomme....



"... der eisharte Kern..." fährt natürlich jetzt besonders gerne
Am nächsten Wochenende ist das letzte Rennen des WEC in Surwold. Danach stehe ich wieder für gemütliche confused Ausfahrten bereit.
(Aber nur bis März, denn im April beginnt ja schon die Marathon-Saison)

Ciao
dino


----------



## trekhb (13. Januar 2010)

So  morgen frei und dann wieder Winterbiken.....


----------



## juk (13. Januar 2010)

@jee
Da Du ja Mitfahrer im LK Verden suchst...
Meine Wenigkeit ist meist in Richtung Ueserdicken, Badener/Etelser Holz, Cluvenhagen und Öllager unterwegs. Alle genannten Spots kombiniere ich z.Z. gerne zu einer sogenannten Hausrunde. 
Wird Zeit daß der Frühling kommt und ich den Landkreis weiter erkunden kann. Zur Zeit reichts nur für max. 2-3 Std.


----------



## inkognito (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin als Verdener sehr regelmässig in den Gemeinden Verden und Kirchlinteln unterwegs, also Verden, Weizmühlen, Specken, Ramelsen, Salingsloh, Brunsbrock, Hügelgräberheide, Lindhoop, Stadtwald. Wer mitmachen will ist gerne eingeladen.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (14. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei Matz !

cu, Jee


----------



## jee (14. Januar 2010)

@juk: Öllager könnte ich auch mal wieder.

jee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekhb (14. Januar 2010)

Endlich mietfrei wohnen, wenns schneit wird angebaut!


----------



## Hobb (15. Januar 2010)

inkognito schrieb:


> Ich bin als Verdener sehr regelmässig in den Gemeinden Verden und Kirchlinteln unterwegs, also Verden, Weizmühlen, Specken, Ramelsen, Salingsloh, Brunsbrock, Hügelgräberheide, Lindhoop, Stadtwald. Wer mitmachen will ist gerne eingeladen.
> 
> Gruss, Matz


 
moin,
auf die Einladung komme ich gern zu gegebener Zeit mal zurück.

Für mich hört es sich nach Crosscountry an und weniger nach drops und tables.


----------



## juk (16. Januar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> auf die Einladung komme ich gern zu gegebener Zeit mal zurück.



Jo, ich auch. Wenn man mal wieder weich oder gar nicht fällt.


----------



## inkognito (16. Januar 2010)

ich werd's heute Nachmittag mal antesten. Der Bewegungsdrang ist grösser als die Unlust auf dem Schmodderschnee zu fahren 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2010)

inkognito schrieb:


> ich werd's heute Nachmittag mal antesten. Der Bewegungsdrang ist grösser als die Unlust auf dem Schmodderschnee zu fahren
> 
> Gruss, Matz



Geht mir genauso, ich werde morgen früh mal inn die Harburger Berge. Mal sehen was da so im Schnee abgeht.


----------



## jee (17. Januar 2010)

Wir (Matz & ich) waren gestern in VER auf Tour. In den Wäldern gehts eigentlich relativ gut. Der Schnee hat genau den richtigen Knirschfaktor.
Bis zum nächsten Mal 

jee


----------



## juk (17. Januar 2010)

Heute wars die Hölle. Stand zeitweise bis zur Nabe im Schnee. 90 Minuten mit leicht erhöhtem Puls. Mehr war nich drin.


----------



## Hobb (17. Januar 2010)

Heute wars die Hölle. Stand permanent mit dem Rücken zur Wand. Mit ein paar Metern Respektabstand hinter der schnellsten Frau im Ziel. Mehr war nich drin.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2010)

Moin,

die Harburger Berge haben mich heute fertig gemacht. 2 Stunden und 17 Minuten bei zum Teil Tiefschnee bergauf und bergab. Mir schmerzen alle Knochen inklusive Arme, Schultern und Brustkorb! Jede derzeitige Anstrengung verursacht Kurzatmigkeit!

Aber geil war es trotzdem und muss dringend wiederholt werden!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## kiko (17. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Harburger Berge haben mich heute fertig gemacht. 2 Stunden und 17 Minuten bei zum Teil Tiefschnee bergauf und bergab. Mir schmerzen alle Knochen inklusive Arme, Schultern und Brustkorb! Jede derzeitige Anstrengung verursacht Kurzatmigkeit!
> 
> ...



nu füg noch eben dazu, das du dafür 6std im auto rumgeeiert bist, dann kann ich dich mit ruhigen gewissen für bescheuert halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> nu füg noch eben dazu, das du dafür 6std im auto rumgeeiert bist, dann kann ich dich mit ruhigen gewissen für bescheuert halten.




Nö,

das waren nur deren 3 (je Richtung 1,5)! Diese waren es aber wirklich wert! Bei offenem Wetter und fertiger A1 (bin heute über Verden B215 Rotenburg B75 in Scheessel mit 2 weiteren Fahrern getroffen bis fast zum Ziel gefahren, wo noch weiter 4 Leute warteten) wird es zukünftig ca. je eine Stunde dauern.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (17. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Harburger Berge haben mich heute fertig gemacht..........
> 
> ...



Ah, die guten alten Harburger Berge  Wenn das Wetter besser wird, werde ich auch wieder dabei sein. 
Man kann da ja auch mit dem Zug ganz gut hinkommen, von wegen Gruppen- oder Wochenendticket.
Waren da noch andere Biker unterwegs? 
Normalerweise ist da am Wochenende immer was los und man trifft noch andere Aktivisten mit Geländeradsportfahrrädern.
So, das war es erstmal für heute.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ah, die guten alten Harburger Berge  Wenn das Wetter besser wird, werde ich auch wieder dabei sein.
> Man kann da ja auch mit dem Zug ganz gut hinkommen, von wegen Gruppen- oder Wochenendticket.
> Waren da noch andere Biker unterwegs?
> Normalerweise ist da am Wochenende immer was los und man trifft noch andere Aktivisten mit Geländeradsportfahrrädern.
> ...



Moin,

bis auf uns Sieben nur Skilangläufer, Schlittenpiloten und Fussgänger unterwegs.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## inkognito (18. Januar 2010)

jee schrieb:


> Wir (Matz & ich) waren gestern in VER auf Tour. In den Wäldern gehts eigentlich relativ gut. Der Schnee hat genau den richtigen Knirschfaktor.
> Bis zum nächsten Mal
> 
> jee



Wir sind ja auch nur auf Milchschaumschlürferwegen gefahren  Der nasse Schnee war ein Kampf - trotzdem hats nen säuischen Spass gemacht 

So wie es wieder trocken auf den Trails ist, ist Harz angesagt. Mit der Bahn und SchöWE-Ticket nach Goslar und ab auf den Hahnenklee.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (20. Januar 2010)

wie siehts am WE aus? XC durch die Wälder um Verden? Werde schon wieder hibbelig bei dem Mistwetter 

jee


----------



## inkognito (20. Januar 2010)

Bei mir geht nur Sonntag - hoffentlich ist das Wetter uns etwas gnädig.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## Hobb (20. Januar 2010)

Regnen dürfte es zumindest wohl am WE nicht, bei Temperaturen im 2stelligen Bereich.

Das wird ein heftiges Gerutsche wenn die Schneereste noch mal schockgefrostet werden.


----------



## Hobb (23. Januar 2010)

mal wieder mit vergleichsweise schwerem Gerät unterwegs.


----------



## juk (23. Januar 2010)

Das Geschoss hat man ja lange nicht mehr gesehen! 

Meine Wenigkeit hat sich heute auch für 90 Minuten raus getraut. Teile des Waldes sind ja schon wieder befahrbar, teilweise wären aber auch Schlittschuhe nicht verkehrt gewesen.
Ich freu mich aufs Tauwetter. Kommt bestimmt. 

Irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Das Geschoss hat man ja lange nicht mehr gesehen!
> 
> Meine Wenigkeit hat sich heute auch für 90 Minuten raus getraut. Teile des Waldes sind ja schon wieder befahrbar, teilweise wären aber auch Schlittschuhe nicht verkehrt gewesen.
> Ich freu mich aufs Tauwetter. Kommt bestimmt.
> ...



Ich bin mal auf morgen gespannt, da geht es auch wieder in den Wald.


----------



## Hobb (23. Januar 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Das Geschoss hat man ja lange nicht mehr gesehen!
> 
> Meine Wenigkeit hat sich heute auch für 90 Minuten raus getraut. Teile des Waldes sind ja schon wieder befahrbar, teilweise wären aber auch Schlittschuhe nicht verkehrt gewesen.
> Ich freu mich aufs Tauwetter. Kommt bestimmt.
> ...


Danke für die Zustimmung!

Als ich mich heute gegen den kalten Wind durchgebibbert habe mußte ich auch mal an die schöne vergangene Marathonzeit denken, als man früh am Morgen mit vollen Flaschen in den Haltern bei angenehmen 20Grad und Sonnenschein neben anderen "Verrückten" auf den Start gewartet hat.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Danke für die Zustimmung!
> 
> Als ich mich heute gegen den kalten Wind durchgebibbert habe mußte ich auch mal an die schöne vergangene Marathonzeit denken, als man früh am Morgen mit vollen Flaschen in den Haltern bei angenehmen 20Grad und Sonnenschein neben anderen "Verrückten" auf den Start gewartet hat.



Hör bloss auf, heute morgen am Karlstein waren es - 10,5 Grad! Spass gemacht hat es aber trotzdem!


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2010)

Moin od. Malzeit 
Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach RÃ¤der klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich wird u. beim Radeln vor Freude Pippi aus den Augen quillt.

Ich bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, denn man hat mir ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon Gr.XL u. ein Epic Fsr Marathon Carbon Gr.L, Farbe Carbon silver, geklaut. Der Stumpi hat die Farbe Carbon/schwarz mit goldene Streifen u. braune Felgen. Das Rad stammt aus dem Modelljahr 2009 u. trÃ¤gt die Rahmen Nr.STQ48C0021. Das Epic von 2009 hat die Rahmen Nr. STAB38C0737.
Der Verkaufspreis liegt jeweils bei 4799,-â¬.
Da der Stumpi ein sehr groÃes Rad ist, fÃ¼r Fahrer ab 1,9m GrÃ¶Ãe, mÃ¼Ãte es schnell auffallen, auch das Epic, welches in der Farbe u. AusfÃ¼hrung sehr selten ist.
Fotos von den RÃ¤dern sind auf Kalles Bikertreff zu sehen.
Sachdienliche Hinweise nehmen wir gerne entgegen, es wird nicht euer Schaden sein, also Augen auf. 

Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047

GruÃ Kalles 
__________________


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hier sind noch  Bilder der gestohlenen Fahrräder:


geklaute Bikes
Schon mal vielen Dank fürs Augen aufhalten.

www.radsport-schriewer.de

Kalle


----------



## jee (27. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts aus am WE ein wenig in VER der Kälte trotzen?

jee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkognito (27. Januar 2010)

Grundsätzlich ja, aber entweder SA oder SO sind wir unterwegs - muss ich mal klären. Treffpunkt MagicPark und dann Lindhoop & Salingsloh?

Gruss, Matz


----------



## scarab (27. Januar 2010)

Moin,

ich werde mich wohl am kommenden Sonntag auch mal wieder raus trauen. Ich denke, ich werde ausschlafen, spät und ausgiebig frühstücken und auf das Mittagessen verzichten. Wenn sich Mitfahrer finden, könnte man sich je nach Ziel gegen 11.00 Uhr am Wesewehr oder am HaW treffen.

Ciao Jan


----------



## inkognito (28. Januar 2010)

jee schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus am WE ein wenig in VER der Kälte trotzen?



Sonntag geht klar.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## FORT_man (29. Januar 2010)

scarab schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich werde mich wohl am kommenden Sonntag auch mal wieder raus trauen. Ich denke, ich werde ausschlafen, spät und ausgiebig frühstücken und auf das Mittagessen verzichten. Wenn sich Mitfahrer finden, könnte man sich je nach Ziel gegen 11.00 Uhr am Wesewehr oder am HaW treffen.
> 
> Ciao Jan



Hallo,

ich werde am Wochenende leider nicht in Bremen sein, so richtig viel Sonnenschein und 20 Grad wird es wohl auch nicht geben 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## scarab (29. Januar 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> so richtig viel Sonnenschein und 20 Grad wird es wohl auch nicht geben



Nee, ist wohl nicht zu erwarten. Wenn ich mir den Matsch so anschauhe, wäre mir allerdings etwas Frost doch lieber. Aber... Wat mutt,dat mutt!


----------



## inkognito (31. Januar 2010)

Der Schnee heute war richtig gut  Man beachte die Standfestigkeit trotz der geringen Einstecktiefe  Hat geklebt wie der Teufel das Zeug ...






_Hügelgräberheide Kirchlinteln_

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (31. Januar 2010)

bin auch wieder zurück. Der Pappschnee hat derbe Kraft gekostet, aber geil wars. Zu erwähnen wäre noch, daß Matzes Bike nur da steckt, weil wir uns kurz vorher auf die Fresse gelegt haben  verfluchtes Eis und Treckerspuren !!!!!

Jetzt reichts aber mit dem Winter...

jee


----------



## Hobb (31. Januar 2010)

moin,
kurzentschlossen habe ich heute dem Stevens etwas frische Luft gegönnt. Von Hemelingen durch das Gewerbegebiet Richtung Mahndorfer See und dann weiter Richtung Achim, über Oyter See zurück nach Osterholz. 

Der Schnee war schön griffig.

Sorry Jan, daß ich mich nicht vorher gemeldet habe. Eigentlich hatte ich einen Vollmond-Midniteride geplant, aber das große Licht am Himmel hat da leider nicht mitgespielt.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2010)

Moin,

ich fand es heue auch sehr angenehm im Pappschnee:





@ Matz

wo hast Du denn das Hai her? Mir ist in Verden gar kein Winora-Händler bekannt.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (31. Januar 2010)

Ja, ging gut heute und hat auch noch philosophische Erkenntnisse gebracht








[/URL][/IMG]


Klebeeigenschaften der weissen Substanz allerding manchmal grenzwertig






[/URL][/IMG]


Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2010)

Moin Dino,

die Konsenstenz des Schnees scheint bei Euch ein wenig anders gewesen zu sein als bei uns. So zugeklebt mit dem weissen Zeugs war mein Bike heute nicht!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## inkognito (31. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> @ Matz
> 
> wo hast Du denn das Hai her? Mir ist in Verden gar kein Winora-Händler bekannt.



Aus Burgwedel bei Hannover  Bei denen darf man wenigstens schwarze Speichen fahren 



			
				jee schrieb:
			
		

> Zu erwähnen wäre noch, daß Matzes Bike nur da steckt, weil wir uns kurz vorher auf die Fresse gelegt haben  verfluchtes Eis und Treckerspuren !!!!!



Dynmisches Absteigen mit partiellem Kontrollverlust würde ich eher sagen; wobei es mich immernoch wundert, wie die Treckerspur überhaupt in den Wald gekommen ist.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## scarab (1. Februar 2010)

inkognito schrieb:


> Der Schnee heute war richtig gut  Man beachte die Standfestigkeit trotz der geringen Einstecktiefe  Hat geklebt wie der Teufel das Zeug ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verrückt... hatte gestern beim Fahren die Idee für genau so ein Bild. Mein Rad hat aber aufgrund des Windes nicht gehalten. Der Schnee war jedenfalls auch bei mir wie Kleber, aber so kommen wir auch in unseren Breiten mal in den Genuß von Schiebepassagen (Schieben ist übrigens eine sehr wirksames Mittel gegen kalte Füße):





Soweit die Feldwege aber etwas genutzt wurde, kam man ganz gut voran:





Ciao Jan


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2010)

inkognito schrieb:


> Aus Burgwedel bei Hannover  Bei denen darf man wenigstens schwarze Speichen fahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also der mit dem "K" vorne und mit "X" am Ende!


----------



## inkognito (1. Februar 2010)

@Jan: Das Bike hat auch nur an genau der Stelle gestanden, etwas später haben wir noch so ein Bild versucht (Lindhoopdenkmal) und der Wind war uns dabei auch nicht wohlgesonnen.

@Jens: Genau der.

... und stell jetzt mal einer den Winter ab. Mir reichts ...

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (2. Februar 2010)

Der Winter hat aber noch keine Lust zu gehen 
Ich glaube ich bestelle mir noch ein paar Spikes - spätestens wenn dann übermorgen der Postbote klingelt, hat Murphy zugeschlagen und der ganze Schnee ist weg.

Matz, falls Du bei Dir irgendwo ein Rücklicht findest - könnte meins sein (kleines Cateye Ding) - ist mir verlustig geraten.

jee

P.S.: Mit der Nirostaspeiche würde ich mich auch nicht mehr auf die Straße trauen


----------



## inkognito (2. Februar 2010)

jee schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bestelle mir noch ein paar Spikes - spätestens wenn dann übermorgen der Postbote klingelt, hat Murphy zugeschlagen und der ganze Schnee ist weg.



Witzig, so was in der Art hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt 



jee schrieb:


> Matz, falls Du bei Dir irgendwo ein Rücklicht findest - könnte meins sein (kleines Cateye Ding) - ist mir verlustig geraten.



Wo auf den 46 Km vom WE meinst Du denn das Rücklicht verloren zu haben  Ich hätte da noch 'ne alte Baustellenlampe anzubieten 

Gruss, Matz

P.S.: "Nirostaspeichen sind viel besser als schwarze" O-Ton des Bikeschraubers - ein besseres Argument für einen eigenen Zentrierständer in der Hobbywerkstatt gibt es kaum.


----------



## Smily (2. Februar 2010)

_*Tagchen,

bin ganz begeistert, dass ich MTB ker in und um Bremen finde!
Ich bin letztes Jahr erst angefangen und kann noch nicht auf allzu viel Erfahrung zurück schauen. Macht aber auch nicht's. Ich  bin eh mehr an der Zukunft interssiert. Ich würde gerne Touren im Umfeld fahren. Da ich aber keine Touren kenne, würde ich mich gerne mal bei Euch einklinken. Bin Einzelgänger was das Biken angeht. Meine Frau ist da nicht ganz so heiss drauf.*_

*Bin gespannt!

Bis denne

Smily*


----------



## jee (2. Februar 2010)

@smily: Flaches Land schützt vorm MTBken nicht 

@Matz: Keine Ahnung, wir können die Strecke doch nochmal abfahren  Liegt bestimmt in der Treckerspur 

jee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (2. Februar 2010)

@Smily: willkommen, im Moment fahren nicht ganz so viele-bald geht es bestimmt wieder richtig los.
Wettermäßig ist das ja heute unterirdisch schlecht 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## inkognito (2. Februar 2010)

jee schrieb:


> @Matz: Keine Ahnung, wir können die Strecke doch nochmal abfahren  Liegt bestimmt in der Treckerspur



Vom Prinzip her ok. Ein Teil der Tour ist ja auch meine FAR (FeierAbendRunde) - Sollte ich die im Anflug von Wahnsinn bei dem Wetter bis zum WE fahren, schaue ich gerne mal  Die Baustellenlampe ist noch da...

Gruss, Matz


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2010)

jee schrieb:


> Der Winter hat aber noch keine Lust zu gehen
> Ich glaube ich bestelle mir noch ein paar Spikes - spätestens wenn dann übermorgen der Postbote klingelt, hat Murphy zugeschlagen und der ganze Schnee ist weg.
> 
> Matz, falls Du bei Dir irgendwo ein Rücklicht findest - könnte meins sein (kleines Cateye Ding) - ist mir verlustig geraten.
> ...



Hm.... wenn ich das richtig weiss sind die Spikereifen z.Zt. ziemlich ausverkauft! Und wenn doch noch welche zu bekommen sind dann nicht zu Sonderpreisen!


----------



## inkognito (4. Februar 2010)

... gibt noch genügend Shops, die Spikereifen auf Lager haben. Kann jemand verlässlich vorhersagen, wie lange die Wetterlage noch anhält ?

Gruss, Matz


----------



## juk (4. Februar 2010)

inkognito schrieb:


> Kann jemand verlässlich vorhersagen, wie lange die Wetterlage noch anhält ?



Wir kommen hier nie wieder raus!

bis neulich,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Wir kommen hier nie wieder raus!
> 
> bis neulich,
> Jürgen



Biste schon im Blizzard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkognito (4. Februar 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Wir kommen hier nie wieder raus!



gut, dann also die Spikes und einen Riesenfön  Du bist aber nicht zufällig mit einem weissen Roboter namens Marvin verwandt ? 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## scarab (5. Februar 2010)

inkognito schrieb:


> Kann jemand verlässlich vorhersagen, wie lange die Wetterlage noch anhält ?



Hab´nun endlich das Streusalz aus der hintersten Ecke das Gartenhäuschens hervorgeholt. Müsste jetzt also schlagartig warm werden.


----------



## Hobb (5. Februar 2010)

Hier nebenan wurde ab 17:00 der Parkplatz mit lautem Getöse von einem Radlader von der dicken Eisschicht befreit. Es kann also eigentlich nur akutes Tauwetter die Folge sein!

oder


juk schrieb:


> Wir kommen hier nie wieder raus!
> 
> bis neulich,
> Jürgen


 
das klingt irgendwie überzeugend.


----------



## kiko (5. Februar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ....dicken Eisschicht
> 
> (



jo, das fahren war heut teilweise grenzwertig.
musste 2 mal unfreiwillig absteigen.
flaschenhalter is nu verbogen.
womit? ...ich sags lieber nich.


----------



## Hobb (6. Februar 2010)

war wohl doch noch nix mit Tauwetter.


----------



## Hobb (7. Februar 2010)

nebenan lassen es die Radlader schon wieder krachen.

Und just in dem Moment als ich zum Knipsen vorbeischaue machen die Pause.





morgen muß ich mal gucken was da auf dem Zettel steht.


----------



## FORT_man (8. Februar 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Wir kommen hier nie wieder raus!
> 
> bis neulich,
> Jürgen



Ja genau, das geht jetzt bis Mitte Mai so weiter, und dann gibt es 8 Wochen Dauerregen bei 6° 
Da können wir dann das Regenzeug nochmal richtig testen.
Ok, Spaß beiseite, ich kann es langsam nicht mehr sehen, immer in der Muckibude kurbeln ist auch nicht so interessant.
So, das war es für heute,

Gruß und bis die Tage


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> nebenan lassen es die Radlader schon wieder krachen.
> 
> Und just in dem Moment als ich zum Knipsen vorbeischaue machen die Pause.
> 
> ...



Da haben sie ja mal schön Platz gemacht für den zur Wochenmitte/ende angesagten Neuschnee!


----------



## inkognito (9. Februar 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> ...ich kann es langsam nicht mehr sehen, immer in der Muckibude kurbeln ist auch nicht so interessant.



wohl war, aber die besten Tracks der letzen Saison, bzw neue Touren in http://www.kettlerworldtours.de  zu fahren, versüsst einem das Mistwetter schon ganz gut 
Laut wetter.com soll gegen Monatsende die Temperatur bei ~7 Grad liegen - also positiv denken 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (11. Februar 2010)

So lange das Wetter mich noch nicht auf die Trails lockt wollte
ich noch bissi am Karren basteln, habt Ihr einen Tip für mich in welchen
Bike Laden ich in Bremen gehen kann und wo ich meine Bremse und Schaltung sehr gut einstellen lassen kann.....

Hab bissl Angst das ich blöd angeschaut werde wenn ich mit dem Bergradl da reinmaschiere.....kennt jemand einen netten Schraubär hier in Bremen?

Danke für ne Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> So lange das Wetter mich noch nicht auf die Trails lockt wollte
> ich noch bissi am Karren basteln, habt Ihr einen Tip für mich in welchen
> Bike Laden ich in Bremen gehen kann und wo ich meine Bremse und Schaltung sehr gut einstellen lassen kann.....
> 
> ...



Moin,

Klaus bei Jakst in Tenever oder Wiegetritt in Lilienthal!

Ist morgen nachmittag an einer Runde AB-Trail interessiert?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## juk (11. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist morgen nachmittag an einer Runde AB-Trail interessiert?



Ähem! Wenn selbst Dino "keinen richtigen Spass" mehr hat, ...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (11. Februar 2010)

gibts nix in bremen.....


----------



## juk (11. Februar 2010)

Bei Stadler ist Herr Schieß recht fähig. Gibts Dalladas noch? Da ist doch der Fortman Kunde.


----------



## dinosaur (11. Februar 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> gibts nix in bremen.....



Der schon erwähnte Jakst in Tenever = Bremen ! - bisher immer nett + kompetent bedient worden

bei Wiegetritt in Lilienthal (ist doch praktisch noch Bremen) wirst du von unserem Sonnenschein kiko versorgt

Fishbike, Parkallee 17(?) sollte das auch hinbekommen

und dann gibt's da noch den großen Laden am anderen Ende der Stadt mit einer durchaus kompetenten Werkstatt

Die zukunftsträchtigste Methode ist aber das Selbermachen. Gibt doch genügend Anleitung hier im Forum

@ ohneworte : ich lass mich ja nicht so leicht abschrecken, aber ab-trail geht im Moment wirklich nicht (bzw. eigentlich alle kleinen Wege abseits geräumter Strassen)


Ich wär jetzt reif für Spikes aber in 10 Tagen soll's Tauwetter geben

Ciao
dino
der jetzt auch erstmal ein bischen Material betreibt, z.B. eine gebrochene Speiche repariert, zum Glück nur beim Crosser und nicht bei mir


----------



## Hobb (11. Februar 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> [...] wirst du von unserem Sonnenschein kiko versorgt[....]


 
moin,
kiko schraubt nach meinem Kenntnisstand bei Velosport in der Martinistrasse.

Soooo ein Carbongeschoss und dann die Schaltung einstellen lassen, tztztz


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (11. Februar 2010)

ich hab schon so viel dran gemacht....ich weis das klingt jetzt hat...aber ich hab keine lust mehr....ich will fahren fahren faher fahren....Kiko schafft jetzt wo? und wer ist des?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> ich hab schon so viel dran gemacht....ich weis das klingt jetzt hat...aber ich hab keine lust mehr....ich will fahren fahren faher fahren....Kiko schafft jetzt wo? und wer ist des?



Fahr zu Jakst in die Davoser Strasse, ich bin heute Mittag auch da!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Der schon erwähnte Jakst in Tenever = Bremen ! - bisher immer nett + kompetent bedient worden
> 
> bei Wiegetritt in Lilienthal (ist doch praktisch noch Bremen) wirst du von unserem Sonnenschein kiko versorgt
> 
> ...



Dann halt gleich ne Stunde Rolle!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fahr zu Jakst in die Davoser Strasse, ich bin heute Mittag auch da!



toll, ich abeitete grad noch.......geht auch mal Abends oder Samstags.
Nochdazu lasse ich mein Schätzchen ungern über nacht irgendwo...

Help......


----------



## FORT_man (12. Februar 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Bei Stadler ist Herr Schieß recht fähig. Gibts Dalladas noch? Da ist doch der Fortman Kunde.



Ja, Dalladas gibt es natürlich noch (HB-Neustadt, Kreuzung Friederich-Ebert-Str. und Gastfeldstraße).
Er hat in seinem Laden zum Teil ziemlich seltene Sachen:
Single-Speed Räder von Cycles for Heroes und italienische Rennräder von Fausto Pugno.
Unter der Decke hängt noch ein ungebrauchtes Votec Fully von 2003.
Der Mann kann alles fertig machen. Einfach mal vorbei schauen.

Gruß und bis denne 

Martin


----------



## jee (13. Februar 2010)

Wie siehts aus morgen mit Verden-Süderwalsede-Spangersforst. Die Wege sollten einigermaßen befahrbar sein? 
Matz, du Verdener - am Start?

jee


----------



## inkognito (13. Februar 2010)

würde gerne, aber ich quäle mich mit einer Erkältung. Nächtes WE schon eher.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## kiko (14. Februar 2010)

hey dino, warst du dat aufn deich?
wenn ja, dann musst du entschuldigen.
ich reagier bevorzugt recht wenig auf fussgänger.


----------



## dinosaur (14. Februar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> hey dino, warst du dat aufn deich?
> wenn ja, dann musst du entschuldigen.
> ich reagier bevorzugt recht wenig auf fussgänger.



Ja, so weit ist es jetzt schon gekommen, dass ich jetzt zufuss auf dem Deich unterwegs bin Aber es war der ausdrückliche Wunsch der Liebsten, mit Einkehr bei Gartelmann
In einer Woche soll es ja anfangen zu tauen. Wird auch Zeit. Lieber mal wieder ne ordentliche Matschpackung im Gelände als ständig dieses Geschlidder.
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (14. Februar 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Ja, so weit ist es jetzt schon gekommen, dass ich jetzt zufuss auf dem Deich unterwegs bin Aber es war der ausdrückliche Wunsch der Liebsten, mit Einkehr bei Gartelmann
> In einer Woche soll es ja anfangen zu tauen. Wird auch Zeit. Lieber mal wieder ne ordentliche Matschpackung im Gelände als ständig dieses Geschlidder.
> Ciao
> dino



ich schlidder nich.
ich gleite!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Ja, so weit ist es jetzt schon gekommen, dass ich jetzt zufuss auf dem Deich unterwegs bin Aber es war der ausdrückliche Wunsch der Liebsten, mit Einkehr bei Gartelmann
> In einer Woche soll es ja anfangen zu tauen. Wird auch Zeit. Lieber mal wieder ne ordentliche Matschpackung im Gelände als ständig dieses Geschlidder.
> Ciao
> dino



Moin Dino,

heute kein Geschliddere, guter Grip auf Neuschnee an den Dörenther Klippen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Hobb (17. Februar 2010)

mohoin,
naaa, mal ganz mutig für das WE den Warver Sand anpeilen?


----------



## Smily (18. Februar 2010)

Tach auch,

ich würde gerne mal am Sonntag 'ne Runde drehen wenn das Wetter es einigermaßen zu lässt. Bin aber neu und kann noch nichts zu meiner Kondition im Vergleich zu Eurer sagen. Kenne noch keine Touren und Möglichkeiten in und um Bremen und würde mich deswegen gerne dem einen oder anderen anschließen. Fahre erst seit letztem Jahr ein Fully. So könnte ich vieleicht ein paar Touren kennen lernen.

Bis denne 

Smily


----------



## scarab (18. Februar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> mohoin,
> naaa, mal ganz mutig für das WE den Warver Sand anpeilen?



Samstag hätte ich Freizeit. Wenn das funktioniert, wäre ich gerne mit dabei.

Jan


----------



## Smily (18. Februar 2010)

Hm,

bei mir gehts Sa. definitiv nicht, da wir zum Geburtstag gehen und das bereits zum Mittag. Ungewöhnliche Zeit? Nicht für Mütter!!!

Smily


----------



## Hobb (18. Februar 2010)

moin,
am Samstag würde ich wohl die Ladenöffnungszeiten voll ausnutzen wollen und tendiere damit auch eher zum Sonntag.

Allerdings sollten bis dann die Schnee- und vor allem die Eisreste zumindest auf den Straßen wegtauen.

@Smily: ist für mich auch die erste Tour seit Weihnachten, also eher ankommenorientiertes Tempo. Niemand wird zurückgelassen, das Tempo bestimmen die Langsamen.

Weserwehr - Warver Sand und retour sind ca. 50 - 60Km


----------



## FORT_man (18. Februar 2010)

Sonntag ist gut, da kann vorher noch was wegtauen.
Warwer Sand ist dann noch besser 
Ich werde auch dabei sein
Vorschlag:
Treffen um 11:00 am Weserwehr.

Gruß und bis denne 

Martinez


----------



## Smily (19. Februar 2010)

Ja prima,

das hört sich ja gut an. Dann bin ich doch gern dabei. Sonntag 11 Uhr würde auch bei mir passen, bin aber zeitlich nach hinten auch flexibel. Ich bräuchte noch den genauen Treffpunkt ( welche Seite usw.)

Smily


----------



## trekhb (19. Februar 2010)

Ziemlich rutschig heute...aber nicht hingefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (19. Februar 2010)

moin,
an dem Häuschen bei den Infotafeln.

Sonntach um ölf, bin dabei.


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Februar 2010)

Für mich wäre es auch das erstre mal im neuen Jahr. Arbeiten und Trainieren passen nicht zusammen, aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch am Sonntag. Ich melde mich morgen dazu nochmal. 

Heute sieht das Wetter ja schonmal klasse aus!


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (20. Februar 2010)

es wird es wird.....


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2010)

Fahrt ihr über Sudwalde?


----------



## Hobb (20. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr über Sudwalde?


 nö, ganz bestimmt nicht.

Über Sudweyhe wohl auch nicht, wenn wir zum Warver Sand fahren.

Rewe/Extra an der Leester Straße in Weyhe oder der Waldkater würden besser passen


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2010)

dann bin ich mal gegen 11.30 Uhr am Waldkater!


----------



## Hobb (21. Februar 2010)

notiert


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Februar 2010)

Werde auch dabei sein! und freue mich drauf Ihr dürft nur nicht so schnell fahren da meine Bremse hinten noch nicht eingefahren ist und dauerbremst


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2010)

Bist Du mal wieder mit minderwertigem Material unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (21. Februar 2010)




----------



## juk (21. Februar 2010)

War der Wald schon befahrbar? Meine Hausrunde ist noch recht rutschig, daher hab ich meinen Crosser heute über Asphalt bewegt. Nach 2,5 Std bin ich ziemlich kaputt. Scheiß Winter war das!


----------



## Hobb (21. Februar 2010)

Harter Schnee, angetauter Schnee, glattes Eis, griffiges Eis...alles dabei. Ich bin überraschend gut zurecht gekommen und sage daher: ja, war er.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2010)

Ich würde das so bestätigen!


----------



## juk (21. Februar 2010)

Ihr seid so hardcore!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2010)

Wir können ja nicht alle solche Weicheier wie Du sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (21. Februar 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Ihr seid so hardcore!


 
Dementi! Alles ganz normal!

Aber ich durfte heute die Erklärung miterleben warum eine Rolle vorwärts umgangssprachlich auch Purzelbaum genannt wird.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Dementi! Alles ganz normal!
> 
> Aber ich durfte heute die Erklärung miterleben warum eine Rolle vorwärts umgangssprachlich auch Purzelbaum genannt wird.



Was jedoch nicht glättebedingt war!


----------



## FORT_man (21. Februar 2010)

juk schrieb:


> War der Wald schon befahrbar? Meine Hausrunde ist noch recht rutschig, daher hab ich meinen Crosser heute über Asphalt bewegt. Nach 2,5 Std bin ich ziemlich kaputt. Scheiß Winter war das!



Hallo Juk,

der Wald war befahrbar, ich habe mich dann aber nach meiner seitlichen Horizontal-Landung (Resultat: 20 cm lange Schramme am linken Unterarm) ein wenig zurückgehalten.
Teilweise waren die Trails mit einer 3 cm dicken, spiegelglatten Eisschicht überzogen, die waren dann mit meinem abgefahrenen Hinterrad-Reifen schwer zu fahren.
Der sogenannte Scharfrichter ist auch verbarrikadiert, das soll wohl die Schlittenpiloten davon abhalten auf den Acker zu fahren.
Naja, da müssen wir uns wohl noch was einfallen lassen, die Barrikaden werden wohl nicht von selber verschwinden.
So, das war es für heute.

Gruß und bis die Tage


Martin


----------



## kiko (21. Februar 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Der sogenannte Scharfrichter ist auch verbarrikadiert, das soll wohl die Schlittenpiloten davon abhalten auf den Acker zu fahren.
> Naja, da müssen wir uns wohl noch was einfallen lassen, die Barrikaden werden wohl nicht von selber verschwinden.
> So, das war es für heute.


...einfach mal mit der ganzen meute von oben- bevorzugt flott- runterheizen.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ...einfach mal mit der ganzen meute von oben- bevorzugt flott- runterheizen.



...dann musst Du aber schon vorher die Einfahrt freiräumen. Der Weg nach unten liegt frei!


----------



## Hobb (22. Februar 2010)

mal volle Pulle runterheizen, stimmt.

Rauf hat irgendwie den Reiz verloren.


----------



## Smily (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wollte noch mal kurz kundtun, dass mir die Fahrt gut gefallen hat. Naja, hab ja auch noch nicht sooo viel Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Technisch war es jedenfalls schon allein wg der Winterwitterung anspruchsvoll. Konditionell muss ich noch was tun damit mir die An und Abfahrt nicht so lang erscheint und ich ein wenig besser mit halten kann und nicht die Durschnittstemmpi so runter reisse. Klamottentechnisch muss ich mich auch noch mal orientieren aber alles zu seiner Zeit. Ich hoffe auf eine baldige neue Ausfahrt. Bis die Tage denne

Smily


----------



## jee (22. Februar 2010)

Smily schrieb:


> Konditionell muss ich noch was tun damit mir die An und Abfahrt nicht so lang erscheint und ich ein wenig besser mit halten kann und nicht die Durschnittstemmpi so runter reisse.


 
Das mußte ich gestern auch feststellen. Ich hatte meine liebe Mühe an Matz dranzubleiben, vorallem bergauf.

jee


----------



## kiko (22. Februar 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> mal volle Pulle runterheizen, stimmt.
> 
> Rauf hat irgendwie den Reiz verloren.



knapp 50 hatte ich ja schon mal.
für nen kurzweiligen kick, so kanpp vorm bremspunkt/acker reicht dat schon.
sicher ausbaufähig.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> knapp 50 hatte ich ja schon mal.
> für nen kurzweiligen kick, so kanpp vorm bremspunkt/acker reicht dat schon.
> sicher ausbaufähig.



...und dann mit Schwung durchs Kornfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frorider88 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Biker aus dem Süden von Deutschland und bin zur Zeit geschäftlich in HH, hab aber natürlich mein Rad mit dabei.
Daher bin auf der Suche nach Mountainbikern, die sich hier auskennen und die mich mal mitnehmen zu einer coolen Tour.
Was für Touren fahrt ihr denn? Habe nur mein Hardtail mit dabei, daher sollte es dann doch nicht zu heftig sein.
Außerdem kann ich nur unter der Woche fahren. Licht hab ich auch ein trailtaugliches.

Grüße,
Ulli


----------



## kiko (23. Februar 2010)

frorider88 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin ein Biker aus dem Süden von Deutschland und bin zur Zeit geschäftlich in HH, hab aber natürlich mein Rad mit dabei.
> Daher bin auf der Suche nach Mountainbikern, die sich hier auskennen und die mich mal mitnehmen zu einer coolen Tour.
> Was für Touren fahrt ihr denn? Habe nur mein Hardtail mit dabei, daher sollte es dann doch nicht zu heftig sein.
> ...



hi,
klink dich da
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219421
mit ein.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2010)

Irgendwas geplant am WE?


----------



## kiko (25. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Irgendwas geplant am WE?



wahrscheinlich fahr ich fahrrad.


----------



## juk (25. Februar 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich fahr ich fahrrad.



Ist das nicht offtopic hier?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Ist das nicht offtopic hier?



Ich offtopic auf jeden Fall.


----------



## juk (26. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich offtopic auf jeden Fall.



Du offtopic?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2010)

In Zusammenhang mit Deiner Wahrnehmung: Ja!


----------



## Hobb (26. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Irgendwas geplant am WE?


 
moin, 
nach 3Tagen Workshop (palaverrhabarberpalaver) mußte (in Worten: mußte) ich heute schon auf's Rad. Hemelinger Marsch - Mahndorfia und retour, geschätzte 20Km in knapp 2Stunden.

Ca. 10 Kohltourbienen und Bollerwagenschubser in der Hemelinger Marsch, eine davon kam mir auf einem Feldweg entgegen auf dem mein VRad tief im Modder versackte.

Tropische 8Grad und Regen, huuuiiii!

Man bin ich im A****

und hardcore-offtopic

Am WE fahre ich kurzfristig, wenn ich Zeit habe und der Himmel mir entgegenlacht.

Rhabarberrhabarber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

Heute bei dem Schietwetter jemand ausser mir unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## FORT_man (28. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Heute bei dem Schietwetter jemand ausser mir unterwegs gewesen?



Ich war auch bei den Bollerwagenschubsern. Habe mir da noch einen Schnupfen geholt. Sch.. Wetter 

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## Hobb (28. Februar 2010)

als ich gefahren bin war das Wetter noch gut.


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2010)

Es war im Übergang, anfangs halbwegs trocken und nachhinten sehr nass.


----------



## Hobb (1. März 2010)

wenn man es genau nimmt war meine Tour auch am Samstag und nicht "heute". Also gestartet bin ich am Samstag, angekommen am Sonntag.

Im November oder Dezember bin ich begeisterter Mitleser beim Nachtbiken-Angst-Thread gewesen. Und nun, in einer lauschigen Vollmondnacht, schien der richtige Moment gekommen.

Ab in den Wald, auf der Suche nach wilden Kreaturen die sich mit unbekannten Zielen aus dem Dickicht heraus mir in den Weg stellen.

Der Mond hat sich versteckt, wildes Getier hat verängstigt das Weite gesucht und auch sonst war es lustig. Bis auf den Schuß aus des Jäger's Büchse, der mich am Scharfrichter etwas verunsichert hat.

Danach habe auch ich vermutlich das Weite gesucht, man weiß es nicht.

Die nächsten vollen Monde sind auch immer in der Samstagnacht, einer Wiederholung der Tour steht nix im Wege und Mitfahrer sind gern gesehen.


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> wenn man es genau nimmt war meine Tour auch am Samstag und nicht "heute". Also gestartet bin ich am Samstag, angekommen am Sonntag.
> 
> Im November oder Dezember bin ich begeisterter Mitleser beim Nachtbiken-Angst-Thread gewesen. Und nun, in einer lauschigen Vollmondnacht, schien der richtige Moment gekommen.
> 
> ...




Verrückt, aber irgendwie cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smily (4. März 2010)

Tach auch...

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir ein GPS-Gerät zu zulegen. Könnt Ihr mir da evtl. eines aus Erfahrung empfehlen?
Eins das auch im Wald guten Empfang hat, was gut abzulesen ist und auf dem man Touren aus dem Netz laden und dann abfahren kann!
Da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit den Dingern habe, muss es ja nicht gleich so ein Hightech-Teil sein mit dem ich wahrscheinlich völlig überfordert wäre
Ich  möchte aber natürlich auch keinen Fehlkauf landen. Ich frage deswegen hier, weil ich vieleicht den einen oder anderen Tip bei einer gemeinsamen Tour in nächster Zukunft abstauben kann. Für ein paar Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar damit ich dem Verkäufer nicht völlig ausgeliefert bin. (Wo kaufe ich am besten?

Gruss

der Smily


----------



## FORT_man (4. März 2010)

Hallo Smily,

einige Kollegen fahren hier mit `nem GPS-Gerät von Garmin (www.garmin.com). Ich kenne mich damit nicht so aus, diese Dinger können jedoch je nach Ausführung erstaunlich viel (Touren aus dem Internet herunterladen, Auswertung der eigenen Tour am PC mit Höhenprofilen etc.)
Die Garmin-Geräte sind robust, je nach Ausführung auch nicht billig (~300 Euro), Anbieter gibt es viele.
Wahrscheinlich gibt es hier im Forum auch schon eine Untergruppe, die sich mit Garmin und Co. beschäftigt. Einfach mal stöbern.
Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## juk (5. März 2010)

Meine Wenigkeit hat sich das Garmin Etrex Vista zugelegt. Gibt es fÃ¼r unter 200â¬. Die mitgelieferten Karten sind aber untauglich. Man muss zusÃ¤tzlich in Kartenmaterial investieren. Da hat man die Wahl zwischen sauteuren Karten von Garmin, oder dem freien Material von OpenStreetMap. Ich hab mich fÃ¼r letzteres entschieden. (Open Source rules!)

Das GerÃ¤t kann ne Menge und ist daher vielleicht auch etwas komplizierter in der Bedienung. Ich hab ne ganze Weile gebraucht bis ich es verstanden habe.

Wenn es einfach und unkompliziert sein soll, dann tut es die Google Maps Anwendung auf dem Android-Handy. Hier ist natÃ¼rlich die Akku-Laufzeit das Manko.


----------



## Smily (5. März 2010)

also, 
ein leichtes Preisgefühl habe ich mir bereits angelesen und ich bin mir darüber im Klaren dass ich etwas mehr ausgeben muss um nicht evtl in 2 Jahren, oder so, an die Grenzen des Gerätes an zukommen.
Wollte mir heute bei 'Karstadt' oder 'Unterwegs' (Domshof) Geräte anschauen hat aber nicht geklappt. Der eine hat keine und der andere hat vorübergehend zu bis 11.02.(Neueröffnung 'Unterwegs') geschlossen.

Smily


----------



## inkognito (5. März 2010)

Ich habe einen Garmin Edge 705 an meinen Bikes.
Garmins eTrex Legend HCx, Vista HCx sind gute Dinger.
Garmins Dakota 20 kann optional Herz und Trittfrequenz - auch ein gutes Teil.
Zum reinen orientieren und Routen/Tracks nachfahren gehen auch sehr gut:
- Magellan Triton 400/500 bzw. 1500/2000
- Magellan eXplorist 500/600
- Lowrance Endura Out&Back/Safari/Sierra

Wenn Du überiwgend nur Tracks aufzeichnen willst, empfiehlt sich ein einfacher Logger oder die Globalsat GH-625. Das ist eine GPS Outdoor Uhr mit Herzfrequenz.

Sag bescheid, wenn Du Dir ein paar von den Dingern neutral angucken willst. Ich habe ein paar von den Teilen rumliegen.

Was aber eher interessant ist: Wie sieht es mit einer Tour aus ?

Gruss, Matz


----------



## kiko (7. März 2010)

der alte evo nimmt langsam gestallt an.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hobb (7. März 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> der alte evo nimmt langsam gestallt an.


sehr schön, weiße Zughüllen...da bin ich mal auf den Rest gespannt.

Onkel Tom hat noch was für Dich, schon gehört?





Diese Montanradfahrer machen alle Wege kaputt.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2010)

Im Vergleich MTB gegen Crosser, da geht doch was!


----------



## kiko (7. März 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> sehr schön, weiße Zughüllen...da bin ich mal auf den Rest gespannt.
> 
> Onkel Tom hat noch was für Dich, schon gehört?


hat etwas gedauert, weil eine 1 1/8" gabel normalerweise einem 1" steuerrohr wenig zugänglich ist.

eben gelesen. dann weiss cat ja, wo ich zu finden bin.


----------



## jee (8. März 2010)

inkognito schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wenn Du Dir ein paar von den Dingern neutral angucken willst. Ich habe ein paar von den Teilen rumliegen.


<br><br>
brauch man sowas? dealst Du mit dem Zeug? Überlegt hab ich mir das auch schonmal, aber ich kenn keinen bei dem ich mal testen kann. Sackkatzen will ich nicht. Gibts im LK VER einen Laden für GPS?<br><br>
jee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkognito (8. März 2010)

nein, ich handle nicht mit dem Zeug. Wenn wir das nächste mal fahren, kann ich Dir das ein epischer Breite darlegen 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## jee (9. März 2010)

Matz, geile Sache - auf das Coaching freue ich mich schon. Hoffentlich haben wir bald mal wieder Temperaturen über der Frostgrenze - man hab ich das Wetter satt ...

jee


----------



## kiko (9. März 2010)

proberunde






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dinosaur (9. März 2010)

Hübsches Rad (im falschen Forum)
Mir persönlich gefallen die weissen Züge nicht so gut; gib`s nicht vielleicht auch welche in blau?

Bin leider zurzeit trotz des genialen Wetters ans Haus gebunden
Da hab ich mir mal die Zeit mit Scheibenbremswartung vertrieben
Die Kolben der hinteren Bremse saßen absolut fest und wollten erst nach Dremel-Einsatz weichen. Die Ersatzteile lagen zum Glück schon bereit. Alles schön gereinigt, zusammengebaut und neu befüllt und das ganze Gedöns wieder an's bike geschraubt (so mit Griff und Barends rauf und runter)...... und dann kein Druckpunkt
Naja, dann halt noch mal entlüften: vorne kein Problem, wieder ein guter Druckpunkt, aber hinten dabei der Schlauch abgerutscht und schön DOT über die disk geplörrt
Also alles wieder abgebaut, disk gereinigt und neuer Entlüftungsversuch in sicherer Umgebung....
Nach weiteren zwei Versuchen hat es jetzt wohl geklappt
Den Anbau ans bike vertag ich lieber bis zu besserer Laune:kotz:

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (9. März 2010)

Schönes Rennrad und es paßt auch gut hier ins Forum denn es steht ja off-road.

Jemand Lust auf niteride am Mi oder Do?


----------



## kiko (10. März 2010)

hi..leutz.
halte...meine...texte...derzeit...kurz.
ausser...der...shift...taste...auch...noch...leertaste...hin.
derzeit...nur...auf...dünnen...reifen.
landschaftlich...ein...traum.





[/URL][/IMG]
fully...runtergerockt.
bis...die...tage,
s.


----------



## scarab (10. März 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf niteride am Mi oder Do?



Ich komme gerne mit. Kann allerdings nur am Donnerstag. Mittwochs fährt meine Holde Fahrrad im Wasser!


----------



## Hobb (10. März 2010)

moin Jan,

Hemelingen - Mahndorf - Achim, vielleicht mal kurz im Oellager gucken oder sonst von den Bierdener Dünen zum Oyter See und dann zurück nach Osterholz wäre mein Vorschlag.

Treffpunkt irgendwo in Hemelingen?


----------



## scarab (10. März 2010)

Ralf, die Strecke ist mir erstmal gleich. Hauptsache mal wieder auf dem Rad sitzen. Als Treffpunkt würde ich die Sparkasse Sebaldsbrück vorschlagen.

Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (10. März 2010)

Sparkasse paßt.

Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel, richte mich gern nach Dir


----------



## scarab (10. März 2010)

Ich sach mal 19.00 Uhr? Sollte dann so langsam dunkel werden.


----------



## Hobb (11. März 2010)

moin,

19:00 an der Sparkasse in Sebaldsbrück.


----------



## juk (11. März 2010)

Hmm.... hätt ja ein geringes  Interesse an der Teilnahme, aber bin grad ohne Licht. Kapott gegangen. Naja, immer das üble Wetter als Ausrede wär auch doof.

Wo sind denn die Bierdener Dünen?


----------



## Hobb (11. März 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Bierdener Dünen?


 
Damit meine ich den Bereich um den See zwischen Mahndorf und Bierden. Irgendwas mit "Dünen" ist die gebräuchliche Bezeichnung, kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern.

Achimer?, Mahndorfer?, Bierdener?, Uphuser?, Uphusenenenener?

Alzheimer?


----------



## scarab (11. März 2010)

Komme gerade vom Arzt und bin bis Ende nächste Woche krank geschrieben. Fahrradfahren fällt für mich jedenfalls aus. Irgendwas ist doch immer...

Ralf, ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls viel Spass.

Voll aufgeladens Licht (Black LED + DX für den Helm) könnte ich übrigens sponsern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (11. März 2010)

na, dann gib mal Gas beim Gesundwerden!


----------



## Smily (15. März 2010)

Tach,

ich habe mich reichlich belesen und auch beraten lassen u.a. bei Quo Vadis.
Und am WE habe ich auf der Messe auch ein paar Infos bekommen und werde mir wohl ein Garmin Oregon anschaffen! Das MAP 60CSx find ich auch ganz gut wegen dem besser ablesbaren Display aber ich glaube das Oregon punktet mehr. Seht Ihr das ähnlich? 
Wie ist das eigentlich bei Euren Nachtfahrten. Muss es besser eine Helml/Stirnampe sein oder langt auch die Funzel am Lenker? Ich würde auch gern mal ne Runde im Dunkeln durchs Unterholz drehen!

Gruß

Smily


----------



## WilliamEallace (15. März 2010)

hi funzel am lenker sollte reichen wenn sie einigermaßen hell ist!
ist am wochenende was bei euch geplant? komm nähmlich aus münchen wieder und mein bike kommt auch erstmal wieder mit in den norden

mfg moritz

p.s. sonntag vormittag wär toll


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2010)

Smily schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich habe mich reichlich belesen und auch beraten lassen u.a. bei Quo Vadis.
> Und am WE habe ich auf der Messe auch ein paar Infos bekommen und werde mir wohl ein Garmin Oregon anschaffen! Das MAP 60CSx find ich auch ganz gut wegen dem besser ablesbaren Display aber ich glaube das Oregon punktet mehr. Seht Ihr das ähnlich?
> ...



Moin,

hättest mich ja auch mal besuchen können.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2010)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> hi funzel am lenker sollte reichen wenn sie einigermaßen hell ist!
> ist am wochenende was bei euch geplant? komm nähmlich aus münchen wieder und mein bike kommt auch erstmal wieder mit in den norden
> 
> mfg moritz
> ...



Sonntag muss ich mal wieder arbeiten, jemand am Freitag nachmittag unterwegs?


----------



## Smily (16. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hättest mich ja auch mal besuchen können.
> 
> ...




?

WG GPS oder wg ner Tour? Gekauft habe ich mir noch keines. Je mehr ich mich informiere um so schwieriger wird es irgendwie! Zur kompletten Verwirrung war ich dann heute noch bei UNTERWEGS in Bremen/Domshof.
Ich sags ja immer wieder: Zu viele Köche verderben den Brei!

???

Smily


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2010)

Smily schrieb:


> ?
> 
> WG GPS oder wg ner Tour? Gekauft habe ich mir noch keines. Je mehr ich mich informiere um so schwieriger wird es irgendwie! Zur kompletten Verwirrung war ich dann heute noch bei UNTERWEGS in Bremen/Domshof.
> Ich sags ja immer wieder: Zu viele Köche verderben den Brei!
> ...



Nee, auf der Messe zum Quatschen!


----------



## FORT_man (17. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ist sind 9 Grad draußen, und zwar über Null und nicht darunter 
Niteride:
Ich werde um 18:30 am HaW sein, ist zwar ein wenig kurzfristig, ich wollte das Wetter erst noch abwarten, nachdem, was da gestern wieder los war.

Gruß und bis später

Martinez


----------



## Smily (17. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nee, auf der Messe zum Quatschen!



Wenn ich gewusst hätte, wo ich Dich antreffe, hätte ich Ausschau gehalten! Nach dem man sich erst einmal für ne Tour (mit Helm aufn Kopp) gesehen hat, ist mein Gedächtnis nicht das des Einsteins!!! Ausserdem war echt gut was los am Sa. War von halb elf bis 16 Uhr da.

Gruß
Smily (Michael)


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2010)

Smily schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewusst hätte, wo ich Dich antreffe, hätte ich Ausschau gehalten! Nach dem man sich erst einmal für ne Tour (mit Helm aufn Kopp) gesehen hat, ist mein Gedächtnis nicht das des Einsteins!!! Ausserdem war echt gut was los am Sa. War von halb elf bis 16 Uhr da.
> 
> Gruß
> Smily (Michael)



Bei nem Stand mit Pedelecs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2010)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## kiko (22. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Noch jemand da?



...waren wohl viele auf der messe, haben die ganzen zweiradgeschwüre gesehen und haben verständlicherweise kein bock mehr auf radfahren.


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ...waren wohl viele auf der messe, haben die ganzen zweiradgeschwüre gesehen und haben verständlicherweise kein bock mehr auf radfahren.



Also Du auch....


----------



## kiko (22. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also Du auch....



da ich keine stinkende blechdose besitze, hab ich wenig auswahl.
du möchtest radfahren, ich muss.
kleiner unterschied.


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> da ich keine stinkende blechdose besitze, hab ich wenig auswahl.
> du möchtest radfahren, ich muss.
> kleiner unterschied.



Im Besitz ja, im Eigentum nein!


----------



## kiko (24. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Im Besitz ja, im Eigentum nein!



...und wirst auch noch gezwungen, dat teil zu benutzen.
bist scho ne arme sau


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ...und wirst auch noch gezwungen, dat teil zu benutzen.
> bist scho ne arme sau



Wenn Du das man weisst!


----------



## kiko (24. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Noch jemand da?



um da nochma nachzuhaken.


unsere monologe sind auf dauer ja auch öde.


ps:2 tage in kurz gefahren. erste tönung abgeholt.
nase kribbelt nu etwas. wars aber wert.


----------



## Hobb (24. März 2010)

Dein Beitrag mit ohne Leertaste ist aber auch wesentlich unterhaltsamer gewesen als dat doofe Autogesülze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (24. März 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag mit ohne Leertaste ist aber auch wesentlich unterhaltsamer gewesen als dat doofe Autogesülze.



dank keytweak konnte ich die leertaste nun auf die windooftaste legen.
tastatur muss also noch nicht entsorgt werden.

gesülze? dat war 1satz!
komm ma runner.


----------



## Hobb (25. März 2010)

Einsatz ist immer gut.


----------



## kiko (25. März 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Einsatz ist immer gut.



einsilbrig manchmal noch besser.
danach folgt dann nur noch einbalsamieren.


----------



## Hobb (25. März 2010)

Man kann es eben nicht allen Recht machen.

Edith war so freundlich mir bei der Umgestaltung der Galerie zu helfen. Die einzelnen Alben haben jetzt schöne bunte Titelbilder statt der tristgrauen Winteröde.

Und es gibt ein schönes, neues Album: April 2010!

No future sieht anders aus, oder?


----------



## juk (25. März 2010)

Tach zusamm.

Besteht Interesse am Wochenende noch ein paar Aufnahmen für das März-Album zu machen? Nette Tour ab Weserwehr? Z.B. Samstag ab 12 Uhr.

Ich weiss... Ist ne blöde Idee. Wir finden Radfahren dohv. Aber andere Interessen haben wir doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Hobb (25. März 2010)

moin,
wie bist Du denn drauf! Radfahn? Gemeinsam?

Samstag 12:00 WW ist notiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (25. März 2010)

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid! 


Samstag, 12 Uhr. Weserwehr. Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## DAMDAM (26. März 2010)

Würde auch gerne fahren. Kann aber nur am Sonntag und auch lieber RR, da mein MTB noch nicht da ist  (jajaja ich weiß ... )


----------



## juk (26. März 2010)

Schon wieder ein neues Rad??    
Naja... wenn man an der Quelle sitzt.


----------



## Hobb (26. März 2010)

26 oder 28, womit werden wir morgen im Wald rollen? bin da zufällig auch gerade mal flexibel.


Christian bekommt bestimmt so ein Rad mit dingens, Akku.


----------



## scarab (26. März 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Christian bekommt bestimmt so ein Rad mit dingens, Akku.



Irgendeiner muss die Dinger ja für den Verkauf aufladen.


----------



## juk (26. März 2010)

Aber nicht der Damdam. Der hat diesen Winter nicht trainiert. 

Im übrigen bin ich für 26 Zoll.


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2010)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne fahren. Kann aber nur am Sonntag und auch lieber RR, da mein MTB noch nicht da ist  (jajaja ich weiß ... )



Wie war das noch mal mit Anfang/Mitte März? Ich kenne den Laden dann wohl doch schon ein wenig länger als Du Urlauber.

Hast Du das Hardtail schon zerlegt?


----------



## scarab (26. März 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Samstag, 12 Uhr. Weserwehr. Sonst noch jemand?



Ich melde mich auch mal an. Mangels Auswahl mit 26". Aber 28" stehen ohnehin erst am Sonntag zur Debatte.

gn8
Jan


----------



## FORT_man (27. März 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Tach zusamm.
> 
> .....Nette Tour ab Weserwehr? Z.B. Samstag ab 12 Uhr.



Hallöchen,

ich kann am Samstag leider nicht mitkommen-ich bekomme Besuch von einem Kumpel von mir aus Hamburg, der ist Fahrrad-Kurier und findet Geländefahren nicht so gut.
Viel Spaß und kuckt mal nach, ob im Warwer Sand noch alles steht 

Gruß Martinez


----------



## maxihb (27. März 2010)

Moin Moin... hat am Dienstag so ab 17 Uhr jemand Lust auf ne Tour ab HaW oder WW?

Bin mal wieder in Town


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (28. März 2010)

Jup, hier ist Interesse, sollte ja denke ich auch bis 19:30 Uhr hell sein. 

HAW -> Weyerberg ?


----------



## maxihb (29. März 2010)

soooo... also ich wäre dann morgen, wenn es eine feste Zusage geben sollte, um 17 Uhr am HaW... ich schau morgen gegen Mittag noch mal ins Forum...


----------



## WilliamEallace (30. März 2010)

HI

ist am oster we was schönes geplant? hät lust mal wieder ne runde mit euch zu drehen wo ich jetzt mal wieder nen langes we da bin

mfg moritz


----------



## scarab (30. März 2010)

Karfreitag letztes Jahr gab´s eine schöne Tour entlang der Hunte. Sowas in der Art könnte mir gefallen.


----------



## Geestraider (30. März 2010)

scarab schrieb:


> Kafreitag letztes Jahr gab´s eine schöne Tour entlang der Hunte. Sowas in der Art könnte mir gefallen.



das hatte ich ursprünglich auch für dieses jahr geplant, aber meine form reicht im moment noch nicht für eine so große runde 
hatte mich zu dem thema auch hier schon zu wort gemeldet


----------



## FORT_man (30. März 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich werde am Freitag auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen, ich war schon länger nicht mehr im Warwer Sand.
Vorschlag Treffpunkt und so folgt noch rechtzeitig.
@Geestraider:
Du könntest ja im Warwer Sand dazustoßen

Gruß und bis Freitag

Martinez


----------



## Geestraider (30. März 2010)

falls es sich ergeben sollte das ich freitag zeit habe werde ich diese option in betracht ziehen. wird aber sicher eine spontane sache. 
den weg werde ich ja hoffentlich noch finden


----------



## scarab (30. März 2010)

Geestraider schrieb:


> das hatte ich ursprünglich auch für dieses jahr geplant, aber meine form reicht im moment noch nicht für eine so große runde
> hatte mich zu dem thema auch hier schon zu wort gemeldet



"langer winter" und "hartnäckige erkältungen" hört sich für mich alles sehr bekannt an. Die Tour vom letzten Jahr wäre dieses Jahr für mich jedenfalls auch nicht möglich.

1. Mai hört sich für mich aber sehr vernünftig an. Da habe ich ein Ziel vor Augen.



FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich werde am Freitag auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen, ich war schon länger nicht mehr im Warwer Sand.
> Vorschlag Treffpunkt und so folgt noch rechtzeitig.
> ...



Warwer Sand ist gerade noch im Bereich des Möglichen.


----------



## maxihb (30. März 2010)

Im Rahmen unserer heutigen lockeren Runde hatte ich mal für Freitag Garlstedt in die Runde geworfen...



PS: Fit ist doch zu Beginn der Saison noch keiner....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (30. März 2010)

maxihb schrieb:


> ... ist doch zu Beginn der Saison noch keiner....



....meine ist auf dicken reifen vorbei.
wünsche euch dieses jahr viel spass und ab und an auch mal ein büschen dreck.
wir sehen uns ende des jahres wieder.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## FORT_man (31. März 2010)

Moin,


ich werde am Freitag morgen um 11:00 am Weserwehr sein.
Ziel: Warwer Sand.


Gruß und bis Freitag

Martinez


----------



## Geestraider (31. März 2010)

maxihb schrieb:


> ...Fit ist doch zu Beginn der Saison noch keiner....



schon klar, ich meine das auch im vergleich zum letzten jahr.

früher war halt alles besser


----------



## WilliamEallace (31. März 2010)

ich werde freitag warsch auch am weserwehr sein wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin nicht warten!

mfg moritz


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2010)

Moin,

icgh fahr morgen früh Richtung Harburger Berge. Möchte jemand mitfahren?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## huxley (2. April 2010)

Moin Jungs!

Hat jemand eigentlich den/die AB-Trails als GPS Route? Bei meinem Orientierungssinn geht's nicht ohne technischen Schweinkram. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (2. April 2010)

maxihb schrieb:


> Im Rahmen unserer heutigen lockeren Runde hatte ich mal für Freitag Garlstedt in die Runde geworfen...
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Fit ist doch zu Beginn der Saison noch keiner....


 
Sorry,
daß ich mich dazu nicht mehr gemeldet habe.

Bin heute motorisiert unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## FORT_man (2. April 2010)

Wir waren heute im Warwer Sand:
War richtig prima, die Trails dort präsentieren sich in einem sehr guten Zustand: gefegt und gepflegt 
Der lange Winter hat keine besonderen Spuren hinterlassen, es liegen auch kaum umgestürzte Bäume herum. 
So, das war es noch für heute.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (3. April 2010)

huxley schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Hat jemand eigentlich den/die AB-Trails als GPS Route? Bei meinem Orientierungssinn geht's nicht ohne technischen Schweinkram.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Kann ich dir aufnehmen und schicken nächste Woche!


----------



## maxihb (4. April 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Sorry,
> daß ich mich dazu nicht mehr gemeldet habe.
> 
> Bin heute motorisiert unterwegs gewesen.



Kein Thema... war über kräftig Meter machen auf dem RR... 

Wobei ich noch mal nen Tourenvorschlag für 18 Uhr am Mittwoch loswerden wollte... wo ist mir mal wieder egal, HaW oder WW


----------



## huxley (5. April 2010)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Kann ich dir aufnehmen und schicken nächste Woche!



Das wäre fein. Das Stück vom Tierheim Hemmstraße Richtung Kuhgraben kenne ich noch, aber die anderen Ecken gehen mir ziemlich ab. War mir sicher mal bei bikemaps oder so das GPS gesehen zu haben, finde es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## DAMDAM (5. April 2010)

bei www.gpsies.com ist der AB-Trail schon hinterlegt habe ich gerade gesehen


----------



## huxley (8. April 2010)

danke. da kann ich auf bikemaps ja lange suchen...


----------



## juk (9. April 2010)

Bald is' Wochenende. Was liegt an?


----------



## Hobb (9. April 2010)

moin,

Spätfolgen einer "lockeren Runde" auskurieren, das ist zumindest mein >Plan< für das WE.

Aber am Mittwoch werden wohl ein Kollege und ich von Oyten aus zum Oellager rollern, ich bin gespannt was davon noch übrig ist.

Am Sportplatz wurde ja im Herbst schon abgeholzt, desgleichen an der asphlatierten Strasse mittendrin. 

Gibt es da noch mehr Hiob für Hobb?

Ohh, neue Seite


----------



## dinosaur (9. April 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Bald is' Wochenende. Was liegt an?



Samstag 11°° WW
Ziel Altes Öllager oder Monte Kruseo
Definitive Zusage von mir bis morgen 09°°, da noch gewisse technische Probleme gelöst werden müssen.

Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (9. April 2010)

Jo, das Öllager ist nicht mehr das was es mal war. Wenn es trotzdem Ziel für die Samstagstour sein sollte, würde ich gerne dort dazu stossen und mir den Umweg übers WW sparen. Man könnte ja auch weiter Richtung Cluvenhagen.

Wobei ich natürlich auch für eine Fahrt zum Mt. Kruseo zu haben wäre.


----------



## juk (9. April 2010)

Ja, toll. Hab hier ebenfalls "gewisse technische Probleme"  und muss morgen früh erstmal einkaufen. Für 11 Uhr bin ich damit raus. Sonntag anyone?


----------



## dinosaur (10. April 2010)

Ich werd' dann heute auch nur hier eine kleine Inspektionsfahrt machen. Die Beine sind auch noch etwas unwillig nach der Tour gestern mit maxi, kiko, cand.arch, ohneworte und damdam Die wollten wohl den dino abschütteln. Hat sich im Windschatten aber festgebissen

Mit Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht. Mal schauen wie das Wetter sich entwickelt. Aber nächster Sonntag(18.) ist MTB-Marathon im Höllenthal!

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (10. April 2010)

moin,

Marathonteilnahmen sind bei mir nicht geplant, um die Frage in/aus einem anderen Thread zu beantworten.

Es hat in den vergangenen Jahren immer Spaß gemacht, mal mehr und mal ganz viel, aber im Moment ist mir nicht mehr danach. Vielleicht nochmal RadamRing.

Leibhaftig bin ich ja für die meisten der üblichen Verdächtigen in diesem Jahr schon gewesen.


----------



## FORT_man (11. April 2010)

juk schrieb:


> ......Sonntag anyone?



ich werde um 12:00 am Weserwehr sein. ->Warwer Sand

Gruß und bis denne 

Martin


----------



## juk (11. April 2010)

Das schaff ich leider nicht mehr. :-/ Nachdem bis gestern spätabend keine Meldungen kamen, dachte ich, ich könnt mal etwas länger schlafen. Naja, bei 10 Std. Downtime kann man ja auch keine Touren anmelden.


----------



## FORT_man (11. April 2010)

Hallo Juk,

ich hatte gestern abend auch mehrmals versucht, hier was reinzustellen-Fluch der Technik, es ging einfach nicht 
Habe schon damit gerechnet, daß die Anmeldung von heute morgen zu kurzfristig war.
Naja, beim nächsten Mal klappt das dann wieder

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## dinosaur (13. April 2010)

Hallo,
morgen muß ich nochmal RR fahren aber am *Donnerstag* könnte ich mir eine lockere Feierabendrunde mit dem MTB vorstellen. Schlage mal 
*18°° Uhr ab HaW *
vor. Dann hätte man noch 2,5 Stunden gutes Licht, also genug für eine schöne ab-trail Runde

Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2010)

Moin,

bei mir wäre Freitag nachmittag gegen 14:30 oder 15:00 Treffen zum Biken ab HaW drin.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (14. April 2010)

Hallo,
habe leider einen Termin übersehen und kann am Donnerstag doch nicht am Abend fahren. 
*Freitag* um 15°° würde mir passen.

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (15. April 2010)

moin,

wenn es am Freitag bei 15°° (oder 14³° oder 15³°) bleibt würde ich mich gern anschließen wollen.

Bis bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2010)

Hi,

15.00 Uhr ist gebongt. Ist bezüglich meiner Teilnahme bei der Tour d'Energie in Göttingen Rennradfahren drin? Crosser sind dann ja auch möglich.

@ Dino 

Hast Du mich Mittwoch Abend in der Jakst-Truppe erkannt?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Hobb (15. April 2010)

och nö, lieber nich.

Bin dann morgen nicht am HaW.

Viel Spaß und den   für Göttingen.


----------



## dinosaur (16. April 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 15.00 Uhr ist gebongt. Ist bezüglich meiner Teilnahme bei der Tour d'Energie in Göttingen Rennradfahren drin? Crosser sind dann ja auch möglich.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens ,
hab am Mittwoch nur was gehört aber konnte so schnell Niemanden erkennen, da wir grad recht fix unterwegs waren.

Ich werde morgen definitiv *MTB *(ruhig + nicht auf der Strasse) fahren, da ich Sonntag einen MTB-Marathon fahren will.
Vielleicht findest du ja noch ein paar RR'ler in der Parallelwelt.
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hallo Jens ,
> hab am Mittwoch nur was gehört aber konnte so schnell Niemanden erkennen, da wir grad recht fix unterwegs waren.
> 
> Ich werde morgen definitiv *MTB *(ruhig + nicht auf der Strasse) fahren, da ich Sonntag einen MTB-Marathon fahren will.
> ...



Moin,

dann packe ich mal beides ein (Rennrad und MTB) und bin um 15.00 Uhr am HaW.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (17. April 2010)

dreht morgen jemand ne runde?

mfg moritz


----------



## kiko (19. April 2010)

hey dino,
gibts wat zu berichten?


----------



## Hobb (19. April 2010)

moin,
Berichte von Marathons, Marathonen, Marathoni lese ich auch immer wieder gern.


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2010)

Her damit!


----------



## juk (19. April 2010)

Beim Blick in die Ergebnisliste bekomme ich es mit der Angst zu tun!!!


----------



## Hobb (19. April 2010)

der Blick in die Wettervorhersage macht mir Angst, da ist wieder dieses -

axo:n'abend


----------



## kiko (20. April 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Beim Blick in die Ergebnisliste bekomme ich es mit der Angst zu tun!!!



...wenn er in den ergebnislisten auftaucht, liegt er zumindest nicht unter seinen arbeitskollegen.


----------



## dinosaur (20. April 2010)

Ja, ja , ich schreib ja schon was:
 Der Warm-Up-Marathon in Hellental fand bei gewohnt genialem Wetter statt (wie die das im April immer hinkriegen?). Wer die Strecke kennt, weiß dass es gleich mit einer Mördersteigung (18%:kotz durch den Ort losgeht. Also hies das Motto: nicht schon am Anfang überziehen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich doch einige Probleme mit der Einteilung gehabt und war dann bei der dritten Runde nach dieser Steigung richtig platt gewesen. Diesmal bin ich also (gefühlt) etwas zurückhaltender gefahren und hatte mit 53 Minuten eine akzeptable Zeit. Die zweite Runde lief dann eigentlich auch ganz gut und war mit 55 Minuten ja nur wenig langsamer. Der folgende Anstieg am Beginn der dritten Runde war zwar anstrengend aber nicht wirklich im roten Bereich und so konnte ich die dritte Runde nach 56 Minuten und einer Gesamtzeit von 2:44 beenden. Ganz abgesehen von der resultierenden Platzierung war ich vor allem über die Verbesserung von 12 Minuten gegenüber dem Vorjahr erfreut  (und richtig auf Anschlag gefahren wäre vielleicht auch noch ein wenig mehr drinn gewesen.) Dass es dann der 1. Platz in der Klasse Senioren II /Lizenz geworden ist liegt natürlich in erster Linie daran, dass es kaum noch MTB-Lizenzfahrer in dem Alter gibt (wieso eigentlich). Eigenlich bin ich ja auch ein Hobbybiker und in der etwas besser besetzten Hobbyklasse hätte es auch für ein Podestplätzchen gereicht.
An die Zeiten von "bestimmten Hobbyfahrern" (Sieger Senioren I : 3 Runden in 2:14 ) brauch ich allerdings garnicht zu denken.

Interessant war, dass ein Teilnehmer mit einem Crossrad am Start war. Auf der Forstautobahn war er natürlich sehr schnell unterwegs, am Wiesenanstieg war er zufuß fast so schnell wie wir auf den MTBs (sehr deprimierend) vor der folgenden Singeltrailabfahrt hat er uns dann freundlicherweise vorgelassen. Ich hab mich jedenfalls auf meinem Fully sauwohl gefühlt

Gutgelaunt konnte ich am Sonntagabend sogar noch eine Tandemtour mit der Liebsten zur Eisdiele machen
Aber ab morgen wird wieder trainiert
Der Altenau-Marathon rückt näher

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (20. April 2010)

Deine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit find ich schon beeindruckend! Jetzt weiss ich erst, wie schlecht ich bin! 

Am Wochenende ist der Mara in Bad Harzburg. Kennt jemand die Strecke? Wie anspruchsvoll (techn. und konditionell) ist der?


----------



## Hobb (21. April 2010)

moin,
der Dino nochmal 'nen tacken schneller.

Die 29er sind ab diesem Jahr bei Mtb-Marathons erlaubt. Die genaue Formulierung der Regelung habe ich aber auch noch nicht herausgefunden (BDR z.B.) Da müßte man mal schauen ob Mindestreifenbreiten oder sowas gefordert werden.

Ansonsten ist mbMn Blödsinn, Crosser neben Fullys zu erlauben. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (21. April 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ist der Mara in Bad Harzburg. Kennt jemand die Strecke? Wie anspruchsvoll (techn. und konditionell) ist der?



Der Veranstalter schreibt: " Ein etwa 17 Kilometer langer Parcours mit ca. 550 Hm und bestem Ausblick auf die Stadt und den Vorharz macht den MTB-Marathon in Bad-Harzburg zu einem echten Erlebnis. Die Strecke ist gespickt mit schönen Single-Trails und schnellen, technisch ambitionierten Abfahrten. So kommt jeder Mountainbiker voll auf seine Kosten. " (kurz: 34km/1100hm; mittel: 51km/1650hm; lang: 85km/2750hm)

Hört sich interessant an. Leider muß ich am WE arbeiten

Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (21. April 2010)

@dino:
saubere vorstellung

ich muss aber gestehen, das ich nach deiner letzten leistungsdiagnostik auf dem deich nicht wirklich überrascht bin.

weiter so.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## dinosaur (22. April 2010)

der dino fährt am *Freitag* eine (lockere) Feierabendrunde über den ab-trail.
18°° ab HaW; definitive Zusage bis 17°° hier

Ciao
dino


----------



## FORT_man (22. April 2010)

Hallöchen,

hat jemand Lust am Wochenende (am besten Sonntag) mit in die guten alten Harburger Berge zu kommen?
Es soll ja gutes Wetter geben

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## dinosaur (23. April 2010)

Vorzügliches bike-Wetter. Ich fahre 18°° ab HaW (s.o.)
dino


----------



## FORT_man (23. April 2010)

@Dino:
Heute schaffe ich das leider nicht, habe noch zu viel auf dem Zettel.
Am *Samstag:*
12:00 Weserwehr->Warwer Sand
Sonntag geht es dann in die Harburger Berge

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTBRafi (24. April 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Sonntag geht es dann in die Harburger Berge
> 
> Gruß Martinez


Hi Martin,

Heute passt es mir nicht, aber wann soll es morgen Richtung HH losgehen? Wird der Architekt wieder mit dabei sein? Hat Andy sich ein nettes Versteck für sein GPS ausgedacht? Beim letzten Mal haben wir das "Osterei" ja viel zu schnell wiedergefunden 

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## FORT_man (24. April 2010)

Hallo Rafael,

ich hoffe, ich antworte noch nicht zu spät, mußte nochmal bei Stadtler vorbei, Werkzeug für die Ritzelkassette holen-die hat sich nämlich heute im Warwer Sand gelöst.
Harburger Berge:
Ich bin da flexibel, irgendwann morgen früh, es bleibt ja lange hell.
Treffen am Bahnhof, wann? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (24. April 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Rafael,
> 
> ich hoffe, ich antworte noch nicht zu spät, mußte nochmal bei Stadtler vorbei, Werkzeug für die Ritzelkassette holen-die hat sich nämlich heute im Warwer Sand gelöst.
> Harburger Berge:
> ...



Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen, dass wir den Zug um 9:28h nehmen sollten, dann sind wir gegen 10:30 dort und könnten sogar um 11h an der Kärntner Hütte sein, falls wir das wollten... Oder doch lieber später?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (24. April 2010)

Hi Rafael,

ich würde lieber den Zug eine Stunde später nehmen: 10:28 Uhr
Ist das OK?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (25. April 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hi Rafael,
> 
> ich würde lieber den Zug eine Stunde später nehmen: 10:28 Uhr
> Ist das OK?
> ...



OK, passt mir auch ganz gut  Dann sehen wir uns gegen 10.15 spätestens am bahnhof... Nacht!


----------



## juk (26. April 2010)

Ein paar Worte zum MTB Marathon in Bad Harzburg:

Recht hoher Trailanteil, rauf und runter. Die Strecke beginnt ab ca. km 2, mit nem konditionell anspruchsvollen Singletrailanstieg, da war in Runde 1 natürlich Massenschieben angesagt. Danach ein bissl Forstautobahn, und abschließend wunderschöne Trailabfahrten ins Ziel. Sehr schön!  Die Strecke ist mit 17km eigentlich etwas kurz für nen Marathon, da wird es auf den Trails schnell eng, wenn die ambitionierten von hinten kommen. :-/

Meine Vorbereitung aufs Rennen war schlecht, die voraus gegangene Trainingswoche habe ich mich nicht geschont, selbst Samstag noch aufm Renner. (über den viel zu langen Winter will ich hier gar nicht jammern ) Da war schon zu erwarten, daß 3 Runden schwer fallen werden. Aber mir ging es lediglich um ein wenig Bergtraining und Marathonfeeling.

Schöne Strecke, miese Form. Ab heute wird abgespeckt! 

Als Trostpflaster für das schlechte Abschneiden, gab es dann noch nen Nobby Nic aus der Startnummertombola.


----------



## Hobb (26. April 2010)

moin,
nu hör uff, so mies wird Deine Form nun auch nicht sein. 

Die Bilder von 2009 sind auch echt lecker, hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen.

Ich hätte übrigens noch einen Transponder.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (26. April 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> nu hör uff, so mies wird Deine Form nun auch nicht sein.



Nuja. Auf jeden Fall nicht gut genug für harte Traningswoche und Marathon am Stück. Geht zumindest wieder aufwärts! Endlich wieder warm! 



			
				Hobb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte übrigens noch einen Transponder.



Dann musste wohl noch das ein oder andere Mal teilnehmen.


----------



## Hobb (26. April 2010)

moin,
radfahren ist erstmal kein Thema, ich habe Schulter.

Ein Autofahrer überquert unaufmerksam einen Radweg, wie so oft, nur dieses eine Mal hat es leider gepaßt. Für mich war da leider nix zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (26. April 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> radfahren ist erstmal kein Thema, ich habe Schulter.
> 
> Ein Autofahrer überquert unaufmerksam einen Radweg, wie so oft, nur dieses eine Mal hat es leider gepaßt. Für mich war da leider nix zu machen.



Moin Ralf,

erstmal gute Besserung, bist Du lange krankgeschrieben und darfst lange nicht mehr biken? 
Mit Radwegen und abbiegenden Autos ist das so eine Sache, ein Kumpel von mir aus Hamburg hat sich bei seinem Job (Radkurier) in einer ähnlichen Sache die Kniescheibe gebrochen. Da war dann erstmal drei Monate Schluß 
Ansonsten:
Wir waren gestern mal wieder in den guten alten Harburger Bergen. Die Trails waren alle in sehr gutem Zustand.
Wir haben am Paul-Roth Stein noch zwei Hamburger Biker getroffen, die haben uns mit zum Karlsstein genommen, war ziemlich flott und schweißtreibend.
So, Fortsetzung folgt, ich werde mich dazu dann rechtzeitig melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (27. April 2010)

Radwege... Hab ich irgendwie ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu. Entweder wird man umgefahren oder man macht sich die Reifen kapott.

Gute und schnelle Besserung wünsch ich unserem Trailscout!


----------



## Hobb (27. April 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Radwege... !


 
So ist es.

Das Ganze wird länger dauern und eine 100&ige Genesung ist leider auch keine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Aber zum heimlichen Mitlesen genügt es immer.

Ein Pferd ........


Gruß
ralf


----------



## scarab (27. April 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das Ganze wird länger dauern und eine 100&ige Genesung ist leider auch keine Selbstverständlichkeit.



Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche.

Aber warum wegen einer Schulterverletzung gleich mit dem Mountainbiken aufhören? http://videos.unicycle.tv/698.zugspitz-downhill.wmv 

Einen einzelnen Nobby Nic kann vielleicht Jürgen beisteuern. Achso: Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Ciao Jan


----------



## Hobb (27. April 2010)

in der Reha werde ich mal nachhaken ob so ein Einrad nicht ideal für mich wäre.

Allen VIELEN DANK für die Wünsche


----------



## Twinkie (27. April 2010)

Oar neeeee....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 watne shice!

Gute Besserung auch von mir!!!Das wird schon wieder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muckel hatte ja auch schon 2x das Vergnügen. Oder sogar 3x?

Böser Autofahrer...


----------



## kiko (27. April 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Böser Autofahrer...



...unterschrieben.

@hobb:
wie kann dir das als vielfahrer passieren?
na ja, völlig wurscht. doofe sache.
werd schnell wieder gesund.


----------



## DAMDAM (27. April 2010)

@Hobb

Von mir auch erstmal gute Besserung! 

Wenn du etwas im Netz surfen willst empfehle ich dir www.bmc-soltau.de  -> in der Galerie Startnummer 48


----------



## Hobb (27. April 2010)

Gratulation!

3/10 Vorsprung, viel effektiver kann man nicht siegen.

Wieviel HM?


ralf


----------



## Twinkie (28. April 2010)

Oha...ein Sieger unter uns. Aber ist Reiki nich gefahren? Wo ist das Höhenprofil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (30. April 2010)

Kleiner Nachtrag:







[/URL][/IMG]

Dieses Wochenende leider schon wieder arbeiten und nächstes WE dann natürlich Bremen-RTF- also erstmal nix mit MTB
Aber ein paar RR-Kilometer können für Altenau ja nicht schaden
ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (3. Mai 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> 
> dino


 
Klasse!


----------



## Hobb (6. Mai 2010)

...und wer nicht selbst biken kann der kann ja immer noch zuschauen, Sprüche klopfen und 'ne Wuast essen.


----------



## scarab (7. Mai 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ...und wer nicht selbst biken kann der kann ja immer noch zuschauen, Sprüche klopfen und 'ne Wuast essen.



Danke für den Tip. Sprüche klopfen + Wurst essen ist´ne super Kombination. Kenn´ ich schon aus dem Stadion. Vielleicht kann ich ja auch die Jungs bzgl. BMX etwas anfixen. Ich bin in jedem Fall dabei.

Ciao Jan


----------



## FORT_man (8. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen,

morgen um 12:00 Weserwehr: ->Warwer Sand

Gruß Martinez


----------



## Geestraider (8. Mai 2010)

hätte eventuell jemand interesse an einer kleinen alpentour(chiemgau) vom 18.05.(hinfahrt)-24.05.(rückfahrt)? unser siebter mann bekommt allen anschein nach plötzlich keinen urlaub mehr 
am montag bekomme ich endgültig bescheid ob es bei ihm noch klappt, sieht aber schlecht aus.
vielleicht gibt es hier ja noch jemanden der kurzfristig einspringen möchte 
wir wollten ein bischen touren, also keine hardcore(FR/DH) bikerei, keine angst. das abendliche weißbier darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen 
wer lust hat einfach melden



FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> morgen um 12:00 Weserwehr: ->Warwer Sand
> 
> Gruß Martinez



ne, morgen harz


----------



## FORT_man (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Michi,

ich kann leider nicht, habe noch keinen Urlaub. Im Juli werde ich wieder mit den Leuten von Fahrtwind über die Alpen juckeln.

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## Geestraider (9. Mai 2010)

schönes ding, viel spaß dabei


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Mai 2010)

Jemand Interesse an 18:45 Uhr -> Haw und lockerer AB Trail Runde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (19. Mai 2010)

Wer zu spät ins Forum kuckt, den bestraft das Leben 
Mal schauen, was am Wochenende so los ist, ich melde mich noch

Gruß Martinez


----------



## WilliamEallace (21. Mai 2010)

am wochenende hätte ich wohl auchinteresse


----------



## scarab (21. Mai 2010)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> am wochenende hätte ich wohl auchinteresse



Interesse habe ich auch. Zeitlich kann ich aber nur Samstag nach 15.00 Uhr anbieten. Oder aber den Montag, der ja zum erweiterten WE gehört.


----------



## WilliamEallace (21. Mai 2010)

so bin gerade in bremen angekommen  da ich die meißten wege hier eh nicht mehr finde stellt ihr mal was auf die beine ich schliese mich dann an zeit ist so ziemlich egal


mfg


----------



## FORT_man (22. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen,

heute habe ich noch zu viel andere Sachen auf dem Zettel, morgen besuche ich einen Kumpel in Hamburg, das Bike nehme ich dann mit.
Am Montag bin ich wieder in HB, wenn sich das zeitlich machen läßt, können wir noch eine Runde rollen.

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo rolle heute um ca. 14:30 Uhr beim Weser Wehr durch, wenn jemand mit zum Wawer Sand will, sehr gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (23. Mai 2010)

Hi

ich bin um 14:30 am weserwehr

mfg moritz


----------



## WilliamEallace (23. Mai 2010)

Hi

wollt nochmal eben 2 worte über den AB-Trail verlieren den ich gestern gefahren bin:
also er ist eigentlich durchgängig noch gut befahrbar nur ein kurzes stück ist gut mit brenneseln bewachsen! am Grambker see waren wohl wieder ein paar bike-Hasser unterwegs. Es wurde mehrere Bäume mit einer axt gefällt und lagen mitten im weg auf ca 0,5m höhe! die meisten habe ich sogut es ging zur seite gezerrt und es sollte wieder einigermaßen ohne absteigen befahrbar sein! keine ahnung wer sowas macht... vllt. war es einer der nakkedeis, der recht schnell die flucht ergriffen hat, als er meine Schwester und mich hat ankommen sehn!

ansonsten eine schöne runde a 43km mit nem schnitt von 22km/h(gemütlich meine schwester fährt sehr selten..)

mfg Moritz


P.s. Wo warst du heut christian hab auf dich gewartet am Weserwehr


----------



## kiko (24. Mai 2010)

hey hobbelit, wieder aufrecht?


----------



## Hobb (24. Mai 2010)

moin kiko, jein.

ansatzweise bin ich heute zum ersten mal nach dem unfall schmerzfrei gewesen, d.h. zeitweise habe ich vergessen das ich schulter habe.

 euphorie

ich mach die kg-übungen, den haushalt so gut es geht, bürokram, liege in der sonne, hänge so rum und heile vor mich hin.

tass kaff wochends is immer für dich da.


----------



## kiko (24. Mai 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin kiko, jein.
> 
> ansatzweise bin ich heute zum ersten mal nach dem unfall schmerzfrei gewesen, d.h. zeitweise habe ich vergessen das ich schulter habe.
> 
> ...



kannst auch gern bei bernd vorbeikommen. kaff und kuchen jederzeit.
parkhaus für deine blechbüchse gibts gegenüber. wenn es denn vieräderig klappt.
sonst komm ich gern mal bei dir vorbei.

lernst du gerade meine bekannte welt der schmerzmittel kennen?
kann lustig dort sein.


----------



## Hobb (24. Mai 2010)

der Freund mit dem orientalischen Namen, Ibu, ist nur auf der Durchreise gewesen.

Bekanntschaft mache ich mit Chaufeusen und Chaufeuren.




Ma gucken, wenn es paßt komme ich gern vorbei.


----------



## kiko (24. Mai 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> der Freund mit dem orientalischen Namen, Ibu, ist nur auf der Durchreise gewesen.
> 
> Bekanntschaft mache ich mit Chaufeusen und Chaufeuren.
> 
> ...



meld dich hier vorher. bin nicht jeden tag dort tätig.
scheinbar haben alle leutz kein bock mehr auf radfahren. daher hab ich auch öfter mal frei.
gut für meine vorbereitung.
hab da ja näxten monat nen date. mal schauen, was noch so geht im gesetzten alter.




geschmeidige 4500hm
dat wird nen klops.


ps: vorsicht mit der kleinschreiberei. kann zur gewohnheit werden.
edith: strapazenbahn is mist.


----------



## Hobb (24. Mai 2010)

mit dem Renner ja wohl kein Problem, oder?

Wann geht es los?

Ich hätte schon Bock auf Radfahren, viele fahrbereite Räder und 'nen großen Karton mit Verschleißteilen.......aaaaber.....


Luftgefederte Busse sind blöd...


----------



## kiko (25. Mai 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> mit dem Renner ja wohl kein Problem, oder?
> 
> Wann geht es los?
> 
> ...



gibts schon schätzungen, wann du wieder aufsitzen darfst?
eine gemeinsame ausfahrt wäre der derzeit einzige grund, das fully wieder fahrbereit zu machen.
das steht nu, gaube ich, seit dezember.

12.juni
http://home.planet.nl/~vooru001/vogezen/troisballons.htm


----------



## Hobb (25. Mai 2010)

moin,
viel Spaß in den Vogesen. 4500 Hm auf 205 Km  entsprechen in etwa 9 Runden auf der Nordschleife.

Nein, keine Schätzungen, es eilt auch nicht. So aus der Hüfte heraus kann ich mal den August anpeilen, August 2010. Dann geht es ja auch schon bald wieder mit der Crosserei los. Dino hat uns schon angemeldet, quasi.

Vollständige Wiederherstellung ist erstmal wichtiger.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (25. Mai 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ...wiederherstellung ist erstmal wichtiger.



kommtzeitkommtrad


----------



## baluweb (25. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
nach längerer Abstinenz habe ich etwas an meiner Form gearbeitet und will das kühne Unterfangen wagen, mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour in Angriff zu nehmen. 
Vorschlag: Samstag 29.05. so um 11 Uhr. Richtung Worpswede und Garlstedt kenne ich die Gegend, für andere Richtungen müsste sich ein Scout finden. Wie sieht's aus?
Gruß Marc


----------



## FORT_man (25. Mai 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Vollständige Wiederherstellung ist erstmal wichtiger.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

nochmal alles Gute und baldige Besserung, es scheint Dich ja ganz schön übel erwischt zu haben-vielleicht bist Du ja schon eher wieder fit 

@Baluweb:
ich werde am Wochenende nicht in Bremen sein, kann daher nicht mitrollen, da ich nach Münster muß.
Ich habe am vorigen Samstag einen Kumpel von mir in Hamburg besucht und war auf dem Weg dorthin nochmal in den guten alten Harburger Bergen-ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen.
Ich habe neben der normalen Runde (Paul-Roth-Stein und Karlsstein) mit zwei Kollegen aus Buchholz noch den Bereich um den Tempelberg abgefahren-die Gegend ist superklasse 
Beim vorletzten Mal hatten uns zwei Hamburger Biker gezeigt, wie man da hin kommt.
Fazit:
Bald geht es wieder dahin, ich werde das dann natürlich hier rechtzeitig ankündigen.
Vorher nochmal in den Warwer Sand oder so

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwochs um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sehr "Wichtig"
Morgen Abend ist für jeden MTB Fahrer eine Pflichtveranstatung im Kreishaus Osnabrück am Schölerberg um 18 Uhr 30, ganz hinten links im Kreishaus.
Je mehr Anwesende, um so mehr die Aussicht auf Erfolg unserer Anliegen.
Das Kreishaus muß überfüllt sein, damit die Behörde den Bedarf erkennt.

Wir alle hoffen auf Jeden!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## maxihb (26. Mai 2010)

@ hobb aka ralfatom

wünsche gute Besserung, wie kam es denn zur vorliegenden Verletzung?


@ baluweb

W E N N du locker fahren möchtest wäre ich am Samstag dabei, könnte aber maximal 2 Std in Garlstedt, da ich am WE nicht unbedingt Terminfrei bin...

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## Hobb (27. Mai 2010)

moin maxi,
keine fiesen Wurzeln oder hinterlistig springende Bäume waren die Ursache sondern ein schnödes Auto, das plötzlich und unerwartet vor mir auf dem Radweg stand.

Tossy3, bin ich ja hier nicht der erste mit.

Aber der Letzte!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin maxi,
> keine fiesen Wurzeln oder hinterlistig springende Bäume waren die Ursache sondern ein schnödes Auto, das plötzlich und unerwartet vor mir auf dem Radweg stand.
> 
> Tossy3, bin ich ja hier nicht der erste mit.
> ...



Puh, Tossy 1-2 letztes Jahr war schon sehr unangenehm und schmerzhaft! Weiterhin Gute Besserung!

Jens


----------



## maxihb (28. Mai 2010)

Ach du Sch... 

Sowas tut weh und dauert leider auch Ewigkeiten (spricht ein vormals Betroffener) 

Ich wünsche dir eine Blitzgenesung, dass du uns schnell wieder auf dem Bike zu Höchstleistungen antreiben kannst... 



@ Samstag:
ich bin raus, Termin vorverlegt... *grrrrr*


----------



## baluweb (28. Mai 2010)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ach du Sch...
> 
> @ Samstag:
> ich bin raus, Termin vorverlegt... *grrrrr*



Termine, Termine...Schade! 
Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (1. Juni 2010)

Am Sonntag war der dino beim MTB-Marathon in Altenau. 
Das Wetter war recht durchwachsen, in der Nacht hatte es ordentlich geregnet, sodass die trails eine hervorragende Schlammqualität aufwiesen
Einige Rampen hatten dadurch leider die Fahrbarkeit verloren, aber das Schieben ist der dino ja vom Crossen gewohnt







[/URL][/IMG]

Insgesamt war es ein schöner, teilweise sogar etwas anspruchsvoller Kurs  Wohl durch die Schotterabschnitte gab es auch immer wieder Leute mit Platten. Leider hat der Pannen- auch 3 von 4 "Bremern" aus dem Rennen geworfen. Der dino war dann auf der mittleren Distanz (78km, ca 1500 hm) nach 3:54 Std. im Ziel und hatte damit die persönliche  Zielsetzung< 4Stunden erreicht





[/URL][/IMG]
Mit Platz 52 von 160 Startern war ich zufrieden - und da geht noch was
Wollte aber kein Risiko eingehen, denn in 17 Tagen ist ja die Vätternrundan , allerdings nicht auf dem MTB sondern wieder mit dem Sohnemann auf dem Tandem
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Am Sonntag war der dino beim MTB-Marathon in Altenau.
> Das Wetter war recht durchwachsen, in der Nacht hatte es ordentlich geregnet, sodass die trails eine hervorragende Schlammqualität aufwiesen
> Einige Rampen hatten dadurch leider die Fahrbarkeit verloren, aber das Schieben ist der dino ja vom Crossen gewohnt
> 
> ...



Hi Dino,

wann ist Deine Startzeit in Schweden?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (1. Juni 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Dino,
> 
> wann ist Deine Startzeit in Schweden?
> 
> ...



Ca 23:30- muss die Sonnenbrille dann wohl weglassen


----------



## juk (2. Juni 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Leider hat der Pannen- auch 3 von 4 "Bremern" aus dem Rennen geworfen.



Naja. Bei mir war es nicht der Pannenteufel, sondern mal wieder der lange harte . Die erste Runde war sehr schön und eine Formsteigerung deutlich zu erkennen. Aber für eine komplette 2. Runde hat es einfach nicht gereicht. Bei der Verpflegung hatte ich dann die Wahl zwischen 500m ins Ziel oder 20km Umweg.

Jetzt freu ich mich auf Willingen.


----------



## Hobb (2. Juni 2010)

moin,

schlappe 4 Minuten vor den schnellsten Damen, die bekanntermaßen nicht gerade langsam sind.

Dino, Du bist mir zu schnell. Mit Dir fahre ich nicht mehr.

Schöne Fotos.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## kiko (2. Juni 2010)

juk schrieb:


> ... hatte ich dann die Wahl zwischen 500m ins Ziel oder 20km Umweg.
> 
> .



ganz fies, wenn man sich das aussuchen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (5. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal, warum treibt ihr euch auf der zweiten Seite rum?


----------



## kiko (5. Juni 2010)

maxihb schrieb:


> Sagt mal, warum treibt ihr euch auf der zweiten Seite rum?



ausbaufähig


----------



## maxihb (6. Juni 2010)

gabs ja noch nie...


----------



## Hobb (7. Juni 2010)

ist halt mal was anderes.

Wann geht es los in die Vogesen? Viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## FORT_man (11. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen,

am Sonntag will ich wieder in die Harburger Berge, will jemand mit? Abfahrtszeit irgendwann am Vormittag mit dem Metronom.

Gruß und bis Sonntag

Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (12. Juni 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> am Sonntag will ich wieder in die Harburger Berge, will jemand mit? Abfahrtszeit irgendwann am Vormittag mit dem Metronom.
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,

morgen wäre ich mit von der Partie. Wann soll es losgehen? Deutschland spielt um 20:30 

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## FORT_man (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Rafael,

Vorschlag:
Treffen morgen früh um 10:00 am Hbf, wie beim letzten Mal. Dann bleibt genug Zeit zum Biken und es gibt auch keinen Stress wegen des Deutschland-Spiels.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (12. Juni 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Rafael,
> 
> Vorschlag:
> Treffen morgen früh um 10:00 am Hbf, wie beim letzten Mal. Dann bleibt genug Zeit zum Biken und es gibt auch keinen Stress wegen des Deutschland-Spiels.
> ...



Jo, macht wohl Sinn  Dann bis morgen!

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## FORT_man (12. Juni 2010)

ok, bis morgen früh 10:00


----------



## MTBRafi (19. Juni 2010)

Nix los hier im Moment?  Sind alle MTB-Freunde aus Bremen ausgewandert? Oder findet sich noch jemand, der/die morgen vormittag ne lockere Runde drehen will, vorzugsweise ab HaW, notfalls geht aber auch Weserwehr... 

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (20. Juni 2010)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Nix los hier im Moment?  Sind alle MTB-Freunde aus Bremen ausgewandert? Oder findet sich noch jemand, der/die morgen vormittag ne lockere Runde drehen will, vorzugsweise ab HaW, notfalls geht aber auch Weserwehr...
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Rafael



Ausgewandert wohl nicht. Wird wohl bloß die alljährliche Sommerflaute verschärft durch die Fußball-WM sein.

Muß jetzt vor den TV ... Fußball geht los

PS: Bei etwas langfristiger Ankündigung wäre ich heute Vormittag gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## FORT_man (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Rafael,

ich bin auch noch da: wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus? 
Morgen werde ich meine neuen Fat Albert aufziehen, da könnte man Mittwoch Abend noch mal rollen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2010)

Moin,

nix wegen WM, bin gerade wieder aus Schweden zurück:

www.vätternrundan.se

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTBRafi (22. Juni 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Rafael,
> 
> ich bin auch noch da: wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus?
> Morgen werde ich meine neuen Fat Albert aufziehen, da könnte man Mittwoch Abend noch mal rollen.
> ...


Ja, natürlich... Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du am WE nicht in HB warst... egal! Prinzipiell ist auch unter der Woche möglich, aber Mittwoch ist eher schlecht wegen WM ;-) vielleicht Donnerstag, oder Freitag? Kommendes WE weiß ich jetzt noch nicht so genau...

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## scarab (22. Juni 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nix wegen WM, bin gerade wieder aus Schweden zurück:
> 
> ...



sehr vorbildlich 

Bis zum letzten WE war ich aber auch eine Woche auf dem Saale-Radwanderweg unterwegs, der übrigens zumindest an den ersten zwei Tagen beachtliche Steigungen aufweist.


----------



## Twinkie (22. Juni 2010)

scarab schrieb:


> sehr vorbildlich
> 
> Bis zum letzten WE war ich aber auch eine Woche auf dem Saale-Radwanderweg unterwegs, der übrigens zumindest an den ersten zwei Tagen beachtliche Steigungen aufweist.



den kenn ich auch. den haben wir mal mit unserem bio-lk abgefahren...schön mit packtaschen rauf und runter  aber wir haben es überlebt  von wo nach wo biste denn gefahren?

@Jens: und wo ist dino? hat der sich nur warmgefahren und kommt jetzt von schweden nach hause geradelt?


----------



## Hobb (22. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> [...] wo ist dino? hat der sich nur warmgefahren und kommt jetzt von schweden nach hause geradelt?


 
moin,
damit muß man bei ihm wohl rechnen.
Vielleicht macht er auch nur noch etwas Familienurlaub, einer seiner Jungs lebt "da oben".

n.i.A. nicht Jens


----------



## kiko (22. Juni 2010)

scarab schrieb:


> .... auf dem Saale-Radwanderweg unterwegs



war ich auch mal unterwegs. war zur entstehungszeit.
fand ich mit dem renner nich so prickelnd.
(mein bekannter hatte ausserdem deutlich zuviel packkage)






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

vogesen sind auch abgehakt. am ende des tages hatte ich 252km und ca 5000hm. 
davon hätte ich nur bilder vom camping mit ner truppe hölländer. unterwegs hatte ich andere sachen im sinn. da die truppe das ding jedes jahr fährt haben sie mich unterwegs mit tips unterstützt. ohne deren hilfe hätt ich das nich gepackt. danke nochmal an dieser stelle.  letzter anstieg nur im zickzack, quer über die strasse. hätte , von der geschwindigkeit her, auch schieben können. hab mir immer nen stein oder baum gesucht... "bis dahin fahr ich noch".

glückwunsch an alle anderen nordischen event-teilnehmer.
bis die tage.

@ralle: wat macht der flunken?

ps: dank eines sehr rücksihtsvollen autofahrers is dat ssp auch schrott.
danke auch noch mal in diese richtung und auch fürs -nicht anhalten-.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> den kenn ich auch. den haben wir mal mit unserem bio-lk abgefahren...schön mit packtaschen rauf und runter  aber wir haben es überlebt  von wo nach wo biste denn gefahren?
> 
> @Jens: und wo ist dino? hat der sich nur warmgefahren und kommt jetzt von schweden nach hause geradelt?




Moin Ralle,

ich hab den Dino noch nicht gesprochen geschweige dort gesehen. Aber das mit dem nach Hause radeln wäre ihm zuzutrauen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (23. Juni 2010)

Jo, das mit dem schwedischen Sohn hat er erzählt. Vielleicht läßt er auch noch die Hochzeit der Jungkönigin sacken   

Genau, was macht die Gesundheit?

@kiko: RESPEKT! Ich hoffe Du hast die Tour nicht an einem Tag abgerissen.  Wie war das Wetter? Gab es leckeren Ziegenkäse?

Ich such mal nach Saalebildern...mal sehen ob ich euch auch damit Imprägnieren kann.


----------



## Hobb (23. Juni 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> (mein bekannter hatte ausserdem deutlich zuviel packkage)


 schönes Vergleichsfoto

...und die Literdose *W*ell *D*one für *40* Gelegenheiten war vermutlich sogar noch in Deinem Rucksack.

Der Flunken ist so naja, tagesformabhängig. Danke der Nachfrage!

Einhändig Radfahren geht, mehr nicht. Daran wird sich mit der Platte in der Schulter wohl auch nicht viel ändern, 4 Wochen bleibt das Edelmetall noch.

Bin ich der einzige bei dem der Link von Jens nicht flunzt?

Grüße
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (23. Juni 2010)

Bin wieder da
Kurzer Bericht hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1649379#post1649379

Richtiger link: www.vaetternrundan.se

Ciao
dino


----------



## scarab (23. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> den kenn ich auch. den haben wir mal mit unserem bio-lk abgefahren...schön mit packtaschen rauf und runter  aber wir haben es überlebt  von wo nach wo biste denn gefahren?



Wir sind von der Quelle zur Mündung gefahren. Eigentlich ist das bei Flußradwegen ein guter Plan, da man sich einige Höhemeter sparen kann. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass die 500 hm in der Endabrechnung irgendwie ins Gewicht gefallen sind.

@Kiko: Für das RR ist der Weg aber wirklich schlecht gegeignet. Zum Glück kannte ich das Gebiet um die Talsperren schon recht gut. Ich habe daher sogar lange überlegt, ob ich mit dem MTB fahre. Trekkingräder waren aber die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## Hobb (24. Juni 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Bin wieder da
> Kurzer Bericht hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1649379#post1649379
> 
> Richtiger link: www.vaetternrundan.se
> ...


 
Danke!

Das mit den Biß ist natürlich nicht so schön und der Motorschaden auch nicht, 

aber sonst:TOP!


----------



## kiko (25. Juni 2010)

neue fräse für leutz im gesetzten alter.





[/URL][/IMG]
sonntach mal nen bischen rumprobieren.
gruss,
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (26. Juni 2010)

moin,
wo haste den Schlitten denn so schnell her!

Spring den nicht gkleich kaputt.

Schiche Rahmenfarbe.


----------



## scarab (26. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir auch. Was für eine Kurbel ist das denn? Sieht schön filigran aus.

Nochmal genau hingeschaut: Ahh ist wohl ´ne Tune. Sehr schön.


----------



## kiko (26. Juni 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> wo haste den Schlitten denn so schnell her!
> 
> Spring den nicht gkleich kaputt.



so schnell? ne, eigentlich nich. war schon eine sache der reife.
zum rumhopsen, in meinem sinne, isses auch nich gedacht.
soll als basis fÃ¼r weitere unternehmungen dienen. is einfach universeller, als mit dem renner auf reisen zu gehen. herr pallesen macht aber auch wirklich feine sÃ¤chelchen. 
westeuropa hab ich ja inzwischen reichlich abgegrast. osteuropa? weiss nich so recht. hat bei mir immer noch nen faden beigeschmack.
ich war aber noch niiieee in den highlands. das wird nÃ¤chstes jahr mein ziel werden. ich plan da mal mit hin-und rÃ¼ckjuckelei so 2 monate. inkl besuch von ruth in bristol.
zu essen (was wir im allgemeinen so nennen wÃ¼rden) haben die dort zwar auch nich, aber das hundefutterartiges kenn ich schon aus nor.
total ekelig.
freu mich schon, wenn du wieder aufn rad sitzt. ein paar runden werden wir hoffentlich dieses jahr noch drehen.

heut war einer im laden, der nach einem gebrauchten mtb gesucht hat. alles was wir da hatten, war schon vorgemerkt oder verkauft.
irgendwann fragte er dann: "und was is mit dem dreckigen ding da hinten in der ecke?"
fÃ¼r 300â¬ hat meine wildsau den besitzer gewechselt.
ich bin nun etwas schwermÃ¼tig. vielleicht schreibe ich deswegen so viel.
war ne schÃ¶ne zeit.
bis die tage,
s.


----------



## Twinkie (27. Juni 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> für 300 hat meine wildsau den besitzer gewechselt.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Juni 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> so schnell? ne, eigentlich nich. war schon eine sache der reife.
> zum rumhopsen, in meinem sinne, isses auch nich gedacht.
> soll als basis für weitere unternehmungen dienen. is einfach universeller, als mit dem renner auf reisen zu gehen. herr pallesen macht aber auch wirklich feine sächelchen.
> westeuropa hab ich ja inzwischen reichlich abgegrast. osteuropa? weiss nich so recht. hat bei mir immer noch nen faden beigeschmack.
> ...



Das mit der Wildsau ist nicht Dein Ernst!?


----------



## Hobb (28. Juni 2010)

moin,
vielleicht kauft er die Wildsau ja wieder zurück.


----------



## maxihb (29. Juni 2010)

Ralf sitzt wieder auf dem Bike ? 

 wünsche weiterhin gute Besserung und auf das die Form schnell wieder komme...


----------



## Hobb (30. Juni 2010)

moin,

nein, sitzt er nicht.

Probiert  hat er aber nur um leider feststellen zu müssen das das nicht geht. 

Vielleicht im August.

Viele Dank für die Wünsche.


----------



## FORT_man (30. Juni 2010)

@Ralf:

nochmal gute Besserung, bald geht es bestimmt wieder los und dann fahren wir wieder in den Warwer Sand, Bäume zählen 

@all:

morgen fahre ich los Richtung Zillertal-am Samstag geht es mit dem Bike los über die Alpen an den Gardasee.
Am 12.07. werde ich spätestens wieder in Bremen sein und mich dann wieder melden.
Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## Hobb (30. Juni 2010)

Na denn, VIEL SPAß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (30. Juni 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> ... und mich dann wieder melden.
> Gruß und bis denne
> 
> Martin



dann meldet sich keiner mehr, weil du gut in fahrt bist....

viel spaß über den alpen! ich hab den prospekt hier auch liegen und jetzt schon 2x durchgestöbert.


----------



## Hobb (4. Juli 2010)

ganz schön heiß, nich...

....da glüht die Kedde schon im Stand


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2010)

Moin,

alle inzwischen verglüht hier?


----------



## Twinkie (11. Juli 2010)

Nönööö, wir trainieren heimlich!  Heute in den Hittfelder Alpen.


----------



## kiko (11. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> alle inzwischen verglüht hier?



himmlisch leere strassen.macht richtig spass.
nach dem täglichen ründchen nochn kaff beim haw mit fussbad am bootsanleger.

übernäxte woche sächsische schweiz. soll schön da sein. 
...und günstig.
muss das neue treckingrad ja antesten.
so richtig geländegängig is dat ja nich.


----------



## Twinkie (11. Juli 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> übernäxte woche sächsische schweiz.


uiuiui...jetzt willstes aber wissen.
da fahren wir in die oberpfälzische schweiz....

(warum heißt dat eigenlich schweiz? so repräsentativ sind die berge da doch nu auch nich, dass jeder maulwurfhügel so heißen tut )


----------



## kiko (11. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> uiuiui...jetzt willstes aber wissen.
> da fahren wir in die oberpfälzische schweiz....
> 
> (warum heißt dat eigenlich schweiz? so repräsentativ sind die berge da doch nu auch nich, dass jeder maulwurfhügel so heißen tut )



hm kriegt man überall zusammen. musste nur nen paar mal öfter rauf und runter.
gibt noch so viele schöne ecken, die man noch nich gesehen hat.
die speisekarte kann ich da auch enträtseln.
das war immer mein grösstes problem im ausland.
ich wusste nie, was ich da bestellt hab.

ps: gibts nich auch die bremer schweiz?


----------



## Twinkie (11. Juli 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> hm kriegt man überall zusammen. musste nur nen paar mal öfter rauf und runter.
> gibt noch so viele schöne ecken, die man noch nich gesehen hat.
> die speisekarte kann ich da auch enträtseln.
> das war immer mein grösstes problem im ausland.
> ...



wie? schnitzelpommes ist nich überkulturell? ? ? 

ja, stümmt. schland ist schon schön. nur nach malle is man oft schneller und günstiger als nach pusemuckeldorf. 

ja, bremer schweiz gibts auch....ich glaub nich nur eine.


----------



## kiko (11. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ... nur nach malle:



war ich auch noch nich.
will ich auch nich hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (11. Juli 2010)

da kann man auch mitm zug anreisen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nur dann dauert`s wieder länger, als nochn östn.


----------



## kiko (13. Juli 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
herrlich


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> herrlich



So ähnlich hatte ich das gestern Mittag auch (jedoch noch weiter im See drin). War genial!


----------



## FORT_man (13. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen,

da wollte ich mich auch mal wieder zurückmelden:
Ich bin schon in der letzten Woche wieder zurück gekommen, die Alpen (Dolomiten) habe ich nur zum Teil überquert-es war einfach viel zu heiß und zu anstrengend.
Nach dem vierten Tag (und ca. 5000 HM, gefühlt waren es allerdings 50000 HM) habe ich mich von der Gruppe getrennt und bin mit dem Zug zurück ins Zillertal gefahren.
Am Vorabend haben wir noch auf 2600 Metern Höhe in einer Berghütte übernachtet, der Weg dorthin war ganz schön hart:
Die ersten 2300 Meter hochfahren und schieben, der Rest wurde mit Bike auf dem Rücken geklettert. Das Teil nannte sich Nuovelau-Hütte, glaube ich.
Die Tour und die Leute waren echt prima, ich konnte die zum Teil extreme Hitze nicht so gut vertragen und es war hinterher nur noch eine einzige Quälerei-deshalb bin ich froh, daß ich da nach 4 Tagen noch einigermaßen heile wieder herausgekommen bin 
Egal, jetzt weiß ich, wie es in den Dolomiten aussieht (spektakulär!) und freue mich aber auch wieder auf die heimischen Wälder.
So, das war es für heute, Bilder folgen noch.

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## kiko (13. Juli 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> da wollte ich mich auch mal wieder zurückmelden:
> Ich bin schon in der letzten Woche wieder zurück gekommen, die Alpen (Dolomiten) habe ich nur zum Teil überquert-es war einfach viel zu heiß und zu anstrengend.
> ...



...bevor du völlig platt und unkonzentriert in eine abfahrt am hang gehst, ist rechtzeitiges aufhören wahrscheinlich gesünder.
gute entscheidung!


----------



## scarab (13. Juli 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> da wollte ich mich auch mal wieder zurückmelden:
> Ich bin schon in der letzten Woche wieder zurück gekommen, die Alpen (Dolomiten) habe ich nur zum Teil überquert-es war einfach viel zu heiß und zu anstrengend.
> ...



Ich selbst kann Hitze auch nicht so gut ab. Von daher kann ich Deine Entscheidung gut nachvollziehen.

Zufällig hab´ich mir heute Abend die Dokumentation "Abenteuer Alpencross - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen" angeschaut. Was ich da von den Dolomiten gesehen habe, läßt micht neidisch werden.

Ciao Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (13. Juli 2010)

Hab´ gerade mal gegoogelt. Die o.g. Dokumentation gibt es tatsächlich zumindest in großen Teilen (40 min erscheinen mir etwas kurz) online. Viel Spass: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ip3OFWzMeUo/


----------



## Hobb (14. Juli 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ...bevor du völlig platt und unkonzentriert in eine abfahrt am hang gehst, ist rechtzeitiges aufhören wahrscheinlich gesünder.
> gute entscheidung!


 
genau


----------



## FORT_man (15. Juli 2010)

Die Alpen und die Dolomiten sind schon eine Nummer für sich, wir sind da auch ziemlich zügig durchgefahren, so daß wir nur kurze Photostopps einlegen konnten.
Die Dolomiten sind sehr beeindruckend, man kommt sich da vor wie eine Ameise auf einem Ameisenbike, so mächtig sind dort die Felstürme. 
Die Trails sind dort sehr steinig, auf den Schotterpisten liegen zum Teil fußballgroße Steine herum, wenn man so einen bei einer steilen (und langen) Abfahrt erwischt wird es tüchtig scheppern. Naja, ich bin noch heile.
Für Heute Abend habe ich noch einen Fernsehtip:
Im ersten Programm (ARD) kommt um 23:00 der Film: "Bis zum Ellenbogen"
Ist so eine Art rabenschwarze Krimikomödie von 2007 mit Jan-Josef Liefers ("Professor Börne" aus dem Münsteraner Tatort) als schnöseliger Fully-Fahrer in den Alpen. Genial 
Der Rest ist auch prima, ich habe den Film damals im Cinema gesehen.
Für mich ist das heute leider zu spät, da ich morgen wieder malochen muß.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## juk (16. Juli 2010)

So wie sich das liest, bist Du die IIb gefahren. Da stehe ich auf der Warteliste. Ansonsten nehme ich die IIa (Version 1). Nach deinen Schilderungen frage ich mich, ob das zum Einstieg nicht eh die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## Geestraider (16. Juli 2010)

Hey Martin, ich warte noch auf Foto´s


----------



## kiko (18. Juli 2010)

fürinteressierte
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/31697


----------



## Hobb (18. Juli 2010)

moin,
meine Knipserei ist komplett Müll gewesen.

Das einzig verwertbare


----------



## Hendrik1 (19. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank jedenfalls für die Bilder! Schön auch, Euch mal wieder gesehen zu haben.


----------



## FORT_man (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo und guten Abend 

@juk:
ich bin die Tour 2b gefahren. Die galt laut Fahrtwind auch als die schwierigere Tour.

@Geestraider und alle, die mal kucken wollen:
ich habe bei mir ein Album "Dolomiten_2010" angelegt, dort sind einige Bilder von der Tour zu sehen.
Wir haben eher kurze Fotostops gemacht, deshalb ist die Auswahl auch nicht so riesengroß. Für einen guten Eindruck reicht es aber.
Ich habe gestern noch versucht, einen Videoclip hochzuladen, der ist dann offensichtlich im Daten-Nirwana verschwunden-ich arbeite da noch dran 
Die Jungs und Mädels aus unserer Gruppe wollten ein richtiges Multimedia-Projekt machen, schaun wir mal, was da so kommt.
Solche Aktionen sind naturgemäß etwas aufwändiger, das kann dauern.
So, das war es für heute

Bis bald im Wald

Martin


----------



## Geestraider (20. Juli 2010)

Schicke Bilder 

Ich habe bei solchen Touren meine Digicam immer in der Trikottasche, da kann man auch während der Fahrt mal ein Bildchen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (27. Juli 2010)

@FortMan: Bilder  Schade, dass es nicht mehr sind. 

Achtung, hier kommt eine Werbesendung: 







Sehr zu empfehlen. Top Mädelz vermitteln ihr Bike-Know-How. Macht richtig Spass. Stimmung ist toll. Weg ist nicht weit. Im Frühjahr waren juk und Twink vertreten. Vielleicht werden es im September mehr von uns?


----------



## Hobb (27. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Sehr zu empfehlen. Top Mädelz vermitteln ihr Bike-Know-How. Macht richtig Spass. Stimmung ist toll. Weg ist nicht weit. Im Frühjahr waren juk und Twink vertreten. Vielleicht werden es im September mehr von uns?


...und am näxten Tag natüüürlich das frisch erlernte erfolgreich umsetzen beim Race gegen Mensch, Maschine und Uhr!

Oder einfach nur zugucken wie andere racen, geht natürlich auch.

(/werbumm)
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (28. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen,

das mit dem Rennen hört sich ja ganz gut an. Wo ist das denn genau? 
Ich kenne in Zeven nur den Waldtrail neben der BMX-Bahn. Wir waren ja mal dort, im März 2009.
Ich habe den Waldtrail als eine Art Rundkurs in Erinnerung, da könnte man schon was machen.
Bauen die Veranstalter dort eigentlich noch irgendwelche Zusatzrampen oder so auf?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Twinkie (29. Juli 2010)

Mardin: Das stimmt so ganz genau. Die Strecke ist in unmittelbarer Nähe zur  Milramfabrik und BMX-Bahn. Ich würde sie als Crosstrecke bezeichnen. Es sind ja nicht wirklich Berge drin, aber anspruchsvolle Bombenkuhlen und -krater, kurze spitze Rampen, auch dicht aufeinanderfolgend, so dass man schon mal ein paar G-Kräfte zu spüren bekommt. Es macht schon viel Spass und die Organisationäre sind super nett. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall und ist wie gesagt nahe dran. Hendrik und Ralf können dazu mehr sagen, die sind letztes Jahr mitgeraced  Ob Zusatzrampen oder nicht....da frag ich mal am Sa. nach. 

Das Fahrtechniktraining ist aber auch richtig Spassig. Der Kopf raucht!


----------



## Hobb (29. Juli 2010)

moin,
ja es ist die Runde die wir uns damals zusammengepuzzelt haben. An einem Bunker gibt es auch eine feste Rampe. Bilder davon sind in der Galerie von Jan zu sehen. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/137172
Für das Rennen werden sicher keine zusätzlichen Rampen aufgebaut.

@Martin: war schon eine kultige Aktion damals im März. Aber wohl doch vergleichsweise harmlos angesichts Deiner Dolomitentour. Schöne Bilder.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## WilliamEallace (30. Juli 2010)

jemand lust dieses wochenende ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## FORT_man (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin an diesem Wochenende leider nicht in Bremen, fahre morgen nach Münster-allgemeiner Arbeitseinsatz.
Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag noch kurz im Warwer Sand, da ist noch alles wie früher.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (30. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Achtung, hier kommt eine Werbesendung:
> 
> @Twinkie:
> Ja, Werbung muss sein ;-) Und wo wir schon dabei sind: Ich war vor 2 Wochen im Harz mit Trailtech.de unterwegs, zwei geile sehr traillastige Tage mit über 1100 bzw. 1300hm (u.a. rauf auf den Brocken, schöne Aussicht ) . Wusste gar nicht mehr wie sowas geht  Und es gab sehr hilfreiche Technik-Tipps, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen! Falls das noch irgendjemanden reizt, ich denke dass ich dieses Jahr nochmal nach Bad Harzburg fahren könnte
> ...


----------



## WilliamEallace (30. Juli 2010)

sonntag um 11 am weserwehr richtung warver sand?
da müsste aber jmd mitkommen der sich da nen bissl auskennt soo oft war ich da nemlich noch nicht mit hin
oder wenn sich nen paar finden ne tagestour nach zeven wie wir es im letzten jahr(oder war es 2008) schon gemacht haben

mfg moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRafi (31. Juli 2010)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> sonntag um 11 am weserwehr richtung warver sand?
> da müsste aber jmd mitkommen der sich da nen bissl auskennt soo oft war ich da nemlich noch nicht mit hin
> oder wenn sich nen paar finden ne tagestour nach zeven wie wir es im letzten jahr(oder war es 2008) schon gemacht haben
> 
> mfg moritz



Ja, Weserwehr 11h könnte man machen. Im Warwer Sand kenne ich mich halbwegs aus, alternativ wäre noch Worpswede drin, da war ich heute  Aber da wäre dann wohl HaW ein besserer Treffpunkt. Naja, wenn keiner der anderen halbwegs Ortskundigen mitkommt bleiben wir wohl besser bei 11h WW. Ich schau morgen früh noch mal hier rein, dann wissen wir genauer bescheid 

Grüße & bis morgen!


----------



## Tretkraft (1. August 2010)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Ja, Weserwehr 11h könnte man machen. Im Warwer Sand kenne ich mich halbwegs aus, alternativ wäre noch Worpswede drin, da war ich heute  Aber da wäre dann wohl HaW ein besserer Treffpunkt. Naja, wenn keiner der anderen halbwegs Ortskundigen mitkommt bleiben wir wohl besser bei 11h WW. Ich schau morgen früh noch mal hier rein, dann wissen wir genauer bescheid
> 
> Grüße & bis morgen!


 
Ich kenne im Warwer Sand einige schöne Wege, würde auch gerne mitkommen. Man könnte die Anfahrt dorthin auch mit einer kleinen Schleife durch den Wald in Jeebel und dem Krusenberg kombinieren.
Wäre um 11 am WW.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTBRafi (1. August 2010)

Tretkraft schrieb:


> Ich kenne im Warwer Sand einige schöne Wege, würde auch gerne mitkommen. Man könnte die Anfahrt dorthin auch mit einer kleinen Schleife durch den Wald in Jeebel und dem Krusenberg kombinieren.
> Wäre um 11 am WW.
> Gruß Dietmar



Alles klar, dann bis gleich!


----------



## FORT_man (4. August 2010)

Hallöchen,

hat jemand Lust, am kommenden Wochenende mit nach Zeven zu fahren? 
Ich möchte mir noch mal den Rundkurs im Wald anschauen.
Man muß ja nicht dahin radeln, ist ja ein ganz schön weiter Ritt-vielleicht kann man ja die Bimmelbahn oder so nehmen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Twinkie (4. August 2010)

mist, ich hätte lust, aber wir fahren nach braunlage.
auf dem rundkurs sind momentan baumtötungen angesagt, deshalb muß man da auch mal mit baumabfällen rechnen und tiefen harvester-spuren. jedenfalls wars jetzt am we so. rodungen werden selbst hier nicht mehr mit kettensägen durchgeführt sondern mit megabaggern, die alles platt machen.


----------



## Hobb (4. August 2010)

moin,
nach den Zugverbindungen Richtung Zeven hatte ich auch schon geschaut. Mit der Bahn nach Ottersberg oder Rotenburg und von dort per Pedal. Ab Row würde auch ein Bus fahren, aber Räder werden da (eigentlich) nicht befördert. Bahn scheint mir daher leider nicht so effektiv.

Hab noch frische Fäden in der Schulter. In zwei Wochen wäre ich für eine Tour mit PKW-Transfer zu haben.

Schuld an den Harvester-Orgien sind diejenigen die billig Feuerholz für Ihre tollen Vorzeigeöfen horten wollen.

never lose that feeling (swervedriver)
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (4. August 2010)

puh dann bin ich, ofenlos, ja raus aus der nummer. in 2 wochen....schaun ma mal...evtl sind wir da dann auch dabei. evtl. aber auch schon wieder familientechnisch verplant.  august ist der monat der großeltern. waren wohl dunkle winter vorm kriech


----------



## Hobb (4. August 2010)

...das ist aber der Schnack von den Großeltern.


----------



## kiko (4. August 2010)

mein ofen bekommt zur zeit nur müll in form von leeren beton und gipssäcken.
das wird sich aber ändern, sobald ich die 6 obstbäume umgenietet habe.


----------



## Twinkie (5. August 2010)

der herr ist satt, der baum kann gehen. dabei fÃ¤ngt die apfel  und birnensaison doch erst an?! hÃ¶? 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfAxV3UXGKY"]YouTube- âªMein Freund der Baumâ¬â[/nomedia]

@ralf: neee, der kommt von meiner muddi.


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> mist, ich hätte lust, aber wir fahren nach braunlage.
> auf dem rundkurs sind momentan baumtötungen angesagt, deshalb muß man da auch mal mit baumabfällen rechnen und tiefen harvester-spuren. jedenfalls wars jetzt am we so. rodungen werden selbst hier nicht mehr mit kettensägen durchgeführt sondern mit megabaggern, die alles platt machen.



Da bin ich schon heute, Bikepark fahren und Pavillion für Sonntag ausliefern!


----------



## Twinkie (5. August 2010)

tztztz...wer sich da alles so heimlich rumtreibt. könnten ja tatsächlich alle mal nen ausflug dorthin machen. 

viel spass!

pavillon????


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> tztztz...wer sich da alles so heimlich rumtreibt. könnten ja tatsächlich alle mal nen ausflug dorthin machen.
> 
> viel spass!
> 
> pavillon????



Bin schon da! Und der Pavillon ist für den begleitenden Händler als Servicestation gedacht!


----------



## WilliamEallace (5. August 2010)

HI

ich hätte wohl lust da am wochenende hinzufahren!
könnte auch mit nem auto dienen plus evtl anhängerkuppluingsfahrradträger für 2 bikes
ansonsten hat jmd nen hänger bis 1200kg?

mfg moritz


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2010)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> HI
> 
> ich hätte wohl lust da am wochenende hinzufahren!
> könnte auch mit nem auto dienen plus evtl anhängerkuppluingsfahrradträger für 2 bikes
> ...



Moin,

jemanden mit einem Hänger bis 1200kg zu finden halte ich für unmöglich. Bei einem Anhänger sollte das jedoch zu bewerkstelligen sein...

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Twinkie (5. August 2010)

behave!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (5. August 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> Schuld an den Harvester-Orgien sind diejenigen die billig Feuerholz für Ihre tollen Vorzeigeöfen horten wollen.
> ralf



Moin moin, 
Harvester stehen mittlerweile (trotz beeindruckender Technik) ganz oben auf der Unbeliebtheitsskala. Nachdem sie in den letzten Jahren im Harz so manchen genialen Trail in eine Schlammautobahn verwandelt haben (z.B. Günter-Schmidt-Trail, Abfahrt vom Dammhaus nach Kamschlaken, Trail von der Schalke nach Schulenberg,...), sind jetzt auch die Hausrunden dran: In der Elm/Schmidt's Kiefern wurden erst die Hauptwege zu Schwerlasttrassen ausgebaut...und dann Kahlschlag pur. Im Ergebnis sind nicht nur die geliebten 30cm-Trails jetzt zu 3m Harvesterspuren mutiert, zusätzlich liegen diese auch noch voll mit Ästen und sind nahezu unfahrbar. Angeblich zum Schutz des Waldbodens(???)...
Dabei kann man den "Vorzeiggeofen" doch auch füllen, indem die altmodische Kettensäge zum Einsatz kommt und das begehrte Gut mittels 2 BS (=Beinstärken) am knackig-kalten Wintertag aus dem Wald gezogen wird. Danach ist dann jeder Trail weiter fahrbar und es sieht nicht aus wie in einer Holzfabrik!!!

BTW: Idee mit Termin im Harz finde ich höchst interessant. Freie Wochenenden sind zwar rar, aber es könnte sich ja was finden lassen. 
Gruß
Marc


----------



## Twinkie (5. August 2010)

Wer hat was von Harz gesagt? Hab ich was überlesen? 
Ich dachte wir reden von der Milram-Holzfabrik in Zeven?


----------



## MTBRafi (6. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Wer hat was von Harz gesagt? Hab ich was überlesen?


Ja, meinen Beitrag vom 30.7.  Naja, kann passieren 

@baluweb: Kann im Moment noch nicht so genau sagen, wann ich nochmal loswill/kann, aber hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr!

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## WilliamEallace (6. August 2010)

also wie wann wo was zeven? muss das rechtzeitig wissen bevor ich wieder feiern geh und am nächsten tag erst um 12 aufwache und alle weg sind wie letzten sonntag(sorry nochmal)

mfg moritz

p.s. hab nen auto und nen alukastenhänger sodas wir auch nach zeven fahren könnten


----------



## FORT_man (6. August 2010)

Vorschlag:

Sonntag um 12:00-am besten kommen wir bei Dir vorbei und verstauen die Bikes im Hänger.
Wieviele Bikes passen da rein?

Gruß Martin


----------



## WilliamEallace (6. August 2010)

hm gute frage auf jedenfall mehr als personen ins auto
is nur die frage wie man die am besten befestigt das nix mit denen passiert weil das is halt einfach nen großer alukasten (2,50 lang 1,60 breit und 1,70 hoch(innenmaße) mit nen paar spannösen


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. August 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> 
> Sonntag um 12:00-am besten kommen wir bei Dir vorbei und verstauen die Bikes im Hänger.
> Wieviele Bikes passen da rein?
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,

ich mach euch ja nur ungern die Pläne fürs WE kaputt und finds auch richtig klasse das ihr ma wieder rumkommen wollt!!!!, aber wir müssen leider aus aktuellem Anlaß den Trail an diesem WE sperren, bis wir die Geschichte geklärt haben.

Danke für euer Verständnis

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
Funsports-Zeven e.V.

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de 


PS: Vielleicht geht ja schon was am nä Sa/So


----------



## WilliamEallace (7. August 2010)

dann müssen wir uns was andres überlegen... andere vorschläge für ne tour für morgen?


----------



## FORT_man (7. August 2010)

Ok, noch ein Vorschlag:

Treffen morgen um 12:00 am Weserwehr->der gute alte Warwer Sand.
Wenn wir uns um 12:00 treffen, gibt es vorher noch genügend Zeit, die Wetterentwicklung zu bekucken, es soll ja morgen Gewitter und so geben.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (7. August 2010)

bin dabei und bis 12 uhr bin uch auch aus den federn 

mfg moritz


----------



## maxihb (10. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich mach euch ja nur ungern die Pläne fürs WE kaputt und finds auch richtig klasse das ihr ma wieder rumkommen wollt!!!!, aber wir müssen leider aus aktuellem Anlaß den Trail an diesem WE sperren, bis wir die Geschichte geklärt haben.
> 
> ...



Darf man die Hintergründe erfahren?


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

Wegen Baumfällarbeiten für die näxten 8, in Worten *ACHT* Jahre


----------



## maxihb (10. August 2010)

Ja sind denn die Forstdingsdabumsta völlig besch*****?


----------



## Hendrik1 (10. August 2010)

Twinkie: Stille Post?

Ich meinte, es wären 2 Wochen Holzernte und dann ist erstmal etwa 7-8 Jahre nix mehr mit Holzeinschlag.

Nach den 2 Wochen würde ich jedenfalls eine Baumansprache machen und nach beschädigten Ästen im Bereich der Baumkronen der Bäume auf dem Trail Ausschau halten. Oftmals werden bei Fällarbeiten die umstehenden Bäume beschädigt und Äste im Kronenbereich angebrochen, welche dann bei Wind herunterfallen können.


----------



## kiko (10. August 2010)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Twinkie: Stille Post?
> 
> Ich meinte, es wären 2 Wochen Holzernte und dann ist erstmal etwa 7-8 Jahre nix mehr mit Holzeinschlag.
> 
> Nach den 2 Wochen würde ich jedenfalls eine Baumansprache machen und nach beschädigten Ästen im Bereich der Baumkronen der Bäume auf dem Trail Ausschau halten. Oftmals werden bei Fällarbeiten die umstehenden Bäume beschädigt und Äste im Kronenbereich angebrochen, welche dann bei Wind herunterfallen können.



lass doch erstma wat passieren.
dann hat man ja die möglichkeit, nach verantwortlichen zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

ich hab mich schon verletzt!  

@kiko: bei neukirch ham se heute an der ecke auch ne ausgewachsene eichenbaumreihe weggenommen....bagger-knick-knack-ab.

@hendrik: fährste heut mit? diesmal treffen wir uns aber auf der brücke am hobe-deich rtg. fihu.


----------



## Hendrik1 (10. August 2010)

Nein, habe im Moment sehr viel zu tun. Das Milram-Projekt fordert mich auch relativ gut. Wenn ich Glück habe mache ich heute um 19:00 Uhr Schluss und Tanze mit der Motorsense um das Haus. Oh wie schön ist Panama!


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

ja. dass ist ein ort, wo alles besser, größer und schöner als zuhause ist.


----------



## FORT_man (10. August 2010)

Hallöchen,

morgen Abend, 18:00 am Haus am Walde->AB-Trail.
Voraussetzung: halbwegs passables Wetter.
Wenn schlechtes Wetter im Anmarsch, werde ich mich hier noch rechtzeitig melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## kiko (10. August 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> morgen Abend, 18:00 am Haus am Walde->AB-Trail.
> Voraussetzung: halbwegs passables Wetter.
> ...



bin ich bei. wedder is mir wurscht.


@twinkelding: nen bagger is bei solch gelegenheiten recht hilfreich.
sollte dein post mir indirekt zu verstehen geben, das du mir ein solches gerät zu verfügung stellen könntest, wäre dir mein dank in fast unendlichen maße sicher.

in voller hoffnung,
s.

hatte ich es schon erwähnt? principia is auch wech. so langsam muss ich zum kardiologen.


----------



## Hendrik1 (10. August 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> bin ich bei. wedder is mir wurscht.
> 
> 
> @twinkelding: nen bagger is bei solch gelegenheiten recht hilfreich.
> ...




Och ich hätt sonst auch nen Bagger 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
nen Handbagger 

Kann da aber selbst nicht mit öm. Hab Rundholzallergie


----------



## Funsports_Z (10. August 2010)

Na, 8 Jahre ?!?!?!?! da muß man sich doch maeben zur "Gerüchteküche" äußern:  



Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Ich meinte, es wären 2 Wochen Holzernte und dann ist erstmal etwa 7-8 Jahre nix mehr mit Holzeinschlag.
> 
> Nach den 2 Wochen würde ich jedenfalls eine Baumansprache machen und nach beschädigten Ästen im Bereich der Baumkronen der Bäume auf dem Trail Ausschau halten. Oftmals werden bei Fällarbeiten die umstehenden Bäume beschädigt und Äste im Kronenbereich angebrochen, welche dann bei Wind herunterfallen können.



Genau so is es! Hendrik

Das war ein lang vogesehener Holzeinschlag, der uns jetz nur n bischen "unvorbereitet" getroffen hat.

Diese 2 Wochen max. noch und dann is wieder für 7-8 Jahre Ruhe im Wald!!! schöne Perspektive

Wir schaun uns das kommendes WE an, spätestens WE drauf soll wieder Freigabe sein. Und es gibt natürlich ne abschließende Begehung mit der FV.


Umstürzen, Umfallen, abbrechen etc. nach Sturm gibs auch ohne Einschlag; dafür hat man dann sein "amtliches Trailbauer-Beil" dabei, für "MTB- Biathlon": Biken und Holzhacken.

Und an dem Gerücht, wir hätten den Holzeinschlag samt Sperrung bestellt, um uns nen Heimvorteil zu sichern is natürlich auch nix dran!!!!!!

Also, wir arbeiten dran, das das Ding so schnell wir möglich wieder offen is und ihr wieder fahrn könnt!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## kiko (10. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Und an dem Gerücht, wir hätten den Holzeinschlag samt Sperrung bestellt, um uns nen Heimvorteil zu sichern is natürlich auch nix dran!!!!!!



....klingt für mich erstma unglaublich unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

@kiko: wenn ich den morgen frÃ¼h klau, kÃ¶nnte ich sonntag in einer woche damit auf deiner ranch stehen. aber ich seh schon kommen dass du da eh nur schindluder mit treiben willst :[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNwXFFj5v0s"]YouTube- âªLangeweile in Gudendorfâ¬â[/nomedia]

@jan: wat macht der fuÃ?


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @jan: wat macht der fuß?



Passt zumindest schonma wieder in nen Turnschuh und auf n Flatpedal. Nachdem Dörty sich bei mir beschwert hatte, hab ich vorgestern ma ne Einstellfahrt auf ihrm Bike gemacht, ging, zieht schon  n bischen (wenn man mit blockiertem heck quer umme Ecken fährt), aber ich will ja schließlich Sa biken.

Nee, wird besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (11. August 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> hatte ich es schon erwähnt? principia is auch wech. so langsam muss ich zum kardiologen.


auha?

Platz schaffen für andere Räder oder andere Hobbys, man wird sehen.


----------



## Hobb (11. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Passt zumindest schonma wieder in nen Turnschuh. Nee, wird besser


moin Jan,

ist Dir der Breitreifenwaldlastkraftwagen drübergerollt?

Nee im Ernst: Schnelle Genesung!


----------



## kiko (11. August 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> auha?
> 
> Platz schaffen für andere Räder oder andere Hobbys, man wird sehen.



ich glaube hobby kann man das bei mir nich mehr nennen.
...aber 6 räder in einem appartment sind wohl doch zuviel.

heut meine einführungsrunde auf losem untergrund mit dem laubfrosch absolviert und erkenntnisse gesammelt.
kurz:
ich kann mit dem ding noch nich so richtig umgehen.
4bar sind zuviel.
mit den dünnen reifen gibts in kurven schnell nen ungewollten powerslide.
das ding is hinten sehr leicht und damit neigt das hinterrad zum überholen.
einen flaschenhalter mindestens.
ergebnis:
leicht dicke flosse und schaltauge etwas verbogen.
ich lerne also weiter.

bis denne und das bei dir bald alles wieder ok is,
s.

ps: aber flott is dat teil


----------



## Hobb (11. August 2010)

moin,
na dann das übliche: Flosse geradebiegen und das Schaltauge kühlen.

Gute und schnelle Genesung.


Mir selbst ist die erste Waldtour noch nicht so gut bekommen. 1Stunde Nettofahrzeit mit 3 Pausen, anschließend wollte die Schulter 1 Tag regeneriert werden. Ich werde wohl noch 2 Wochen warten.

Moppedfahren geht komischerweise ganz gut. Freitag geht es zum Treffen.

Edith wundert sich: 4bar? vorn und hinten zusammen?, oder?


----------



## kiko (11. August 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Edith wundert sich:vorn und hinten zusammen?, oder?



ach wat. hab da reingetan, wat da anner seite druffstand.


----------



## Hobb (11. August 2010)

da haste Dich vertan.
4 oder 4,5 bar soll der Max draufpumpen, der race king nur 2.0.

..oder heißt Du Max?


----------



## kiko (11. August 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> da haste Dich vertan.
> 4 oder 4,5 bar soll der Max draufpumpen, der race king nur 2.0.
> 
> ..oder heißt Du Max?



echt jetzt?
mach kein quatsch


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. August 2010)

Moin Ralf,



Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jan,
> 
> ist Dir der Breitreifenwaldlastkraftwagen drübergerollt?
> 
> ...



und Danke Dir


und Good news für alle:

Die Forstarbeiten sind durch!!!! Noch Anschaun, Aufräumen und dann gehts wieder frei nach Jolly mit "Volle Pulle" weiter.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Twinkie (12. August 2010)

Wie jetzt? So schnell auf einmal? Ham die Brandrodung gemacht? 
Dann können wir ja nun alle einfliegen und der Trail plattfahren.


Das is hier schon son kleiner Invalidenhaufen. Fehlt nur noch dass Kikmax sich auch noch die Flossen bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (12. August 2010)

Für kurz entschlossene:
Ich fahr *heute um ca. 17:30 ab Lilienthal Richtung Weyer Berg*. Mitfahrer willkommen, Meldung aber bitte per PM oder PN. Weiss nicht ob ich hier nochmal rein gucke. Mail wird auf jeden Fall gelesen.


----------



## juk (12. August 2010)

Für die langfristig planenden:
(Nu guck ich doch mal rein)

Samstag würde ich gerne eine längere Runde fahren. 11 Uhr, ab Weserwehr?

Bis irgendwann,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (12. August 2010)

so, bisher hab ich immer max pumpen lassen.
dem hab ich heut enorm die luft rausgelassen. könig kann ich derzeit nich finden.
wie wärs mit dem "schnell zu fuss ralle"? der hätte ja eh nix besseres zu tun


----------



## WilliamEallace (12. August 2010)

Hi

samstag kann ich leider nicht aber sonntag wäre ich dabei

p.s. @ martin hab aufem weg vom weserwehr nach hause am sonntag noch n platten gehabt


----------



## Hobb (12. August 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> [...]"schnell zu fuss ralle"? der hätte ja eh nix besseres zu tun


Wat macht die Flosse?

sorry, voll ausgebucht. Die näxten Tage muß ich am Lagerfeuer sitzen, Bier trinken, totes Tier essen, dummzeuchs labern und Bier trinken, also quasi all das tun was ich gut kann. quasi Turbo-Reha.


Ehrenhalber hab ich jetzt noch mal bei der Luftmatrazze nach 'nem Limit geguckt, negativ.

Allen viel Spaß am WE
tschü


----------



## FORT_man (12. August 2010)

@juk:

ich bin am Wochenende nicht in HB, daher kann ich leider nicht mitkommen.

@Moritz:

wie ist das denn mit dem Platten passiert, waren da die Glass-Scherben unserer Bremer Party-People mit im Spiel?


Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (13. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Für die langfristig planenden:
> (Nu guck ich doch mal rein)
> 
> Samstag würde ich gerne eine längere Runde fahren. 11 Uhr, ab Weserwehr?
> ...



Ich erhole mich zwar gerade erst von einer Erkankung, bin aber trotzdem gerne mit dabei. Mal sehen wie lange ich mithalte.Ich hoffe mal zumindest die Anfahrt zum Weserwehr ungeschadet zu überstehen.

Ciao Jan


----------



## juk (14. August 2010)

Erkrankung ist ein gutes Stichwort. Meiner einer muss für heute absagen.  HWS-Syndrom.


----------



## scarab (14. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Erkrankung ist ein gutes Stichwort. Meiner einer muss für heute absagen.  HWS-Syndrom.



Soviel zum Thema "langfristig planen". Klappt leider nicht immer.

Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung. HWS-Syndrom und Radfahren passt leider überhaupt nicht zusammen. Ich hoffe mal für Dich, dass es keine langwierige Auszeit zur Folge hat.


Ciao Jan


----------



## juk (14. August 2010)

Ich bin ja auch eher der spontane Typ. Har har.  Das HWS-Syndrom kommt genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. In genau 1 Woche startet die Transalp. Das kann ja was werden...


----------



## kiko (14. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> In genau 1 Woche startet die Transalp. Das kann ja was werden...



ui, dat is wirklich ungünstig.
schnellste besserung.



ps: schon wieder erheblicher krankenbestand hier.


----------



## Twinkie (14. August 2010)

ja....vielleicht sollte ich ne krankengymnastik gruppe aufmachen


----------



## kiko (14. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ja....vielleicht sollte ich ne krankengymnastik gruppe aufmachen



...dann besorg doch schonmal gymnastikmatten für die reha-absolventen.
(neben der igeltruppe selbstvertürlich)

s.


----------



## Twinkie (14. August 2010)

das is ja gerade das. viel zu verweichlicht...matten fallen aus. igelrunde stachelt dienstag wieder an!


----------



## dinosaur (14. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Das HWS-Syndrom kommt genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. In genau 1 Woche startet die Transalp. Das kann ja was werden...



Ist wahrscheinlich psychosomatisch

@ alle : Gurkentruppe
@ selbst: zuviel arbeit :kotz:

Gestern traf ich bei einer RR-Abendrunde an der wie immer geschlossenen Schranke in Burg einen Mtber auf einem netten Carbon-Hardtail. Er fuhr dann locker bis zum Sperrwerk mein Tempo mit und gab dabei zu, hier heimlich mitzulesen und auch gelegentlich in den Harz zu reisen. Hab versucht ihn zu überzeugen, solche Ausflüge hier doch bekannt zu machen. 
Aber wenn man das hier so liest...

Ciao
dino


----------



## Twinkie (14. August 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ...und gab dabei zu, hier heimlich mitzulesen und auch gelegentlich in den Harz zu reisen. Hab versucht ihn zu überzeugen, solche Ausflüge hier doch bekannt zu machen.



Ja, das wäre mal was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (14. August 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ...solche Ausflüge hier doch bekannt zu machen.



....


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ja....vielleicht sollte ich ne krankengymnastik gruppe aufmachen



Super Idee!  Dann kannste unsern BMX- "Dienstältesten" Hans Jürgen auch gleich noch mitaufnehmen; kaputter Mittelfuß seit letztem training.

Und die "Nichtinvaliden" sind herzlich eingeladen uns am kommenden Sa, 21.08 beim Trail- ausräumen zu helfen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## juk (15. August 2010)

Psychowas? Nene, durchaus selbstverschuldet, aber völlig unpsycho. 

Hab den gestrigen Tag genutzt, das Mountie _Ready for Alps_[TM] zu machen. Kurbel samt Innenlager ausnander und fleissig geputzt. Der ganze Dreck aus Altenau!  (War das ein geiles, geiles Rennen!) 
Der ganze Aufwand nur um anschließend festzustellen, das quietschen kam vom noch recht neuen Eggbeater Pedal. Hmpf. 

Gibt es nicht ne schöne Anleitung im Netz, wie man Eggbeater wartet?


----------



## dinosaur (15. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht ne schöne Anleitung im Netz, wie man Eggbeater wartet?



http://www.grohnwaldt.de/2007/07/01/wartung-eggbeater-sl/

Gruß
dino


----------



## kiko (15. August 2010)

glückwunsch an hendrik.
das nenn ich mal ne gute plazierung.


----------



## juk (16. August 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> http://www.grohnwaldt.de/2007/07/01/wartung-eggbeater-sl/



Danke. Eigentlich dachte ich an das Rebuild Kit, wie ich mittlerweile gelernt habe. Aber ich starte wohl mit dem nachfetten.


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Und die "Nichtinvaliden" sind herzlich eingeladen uns am kommenden Sa, 21.08 beim Trail- ausräumen zu helfen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan



melde mich samstag zum arbeitsdienst! aber bitte nich so spät! 
harke könnte ich mitbringen, rosenschere und n paar handschuhe.
außerdem wollte ich mal den trail samt bunkerformen aufzeichnen. also bleistift und block sind auch im anschlag. 
mountie kann ich aber zu hause lassen, oder? da geht noch nix??


----------



## Hendrik1 (16. August 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> glückwunsch an hendrik.
> das nenn ich mal ne gute plazierung.



Danke sehr! Die Gruppe lief aber auch wirklich gut diesmal.


----------



## dinosaur (16. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Danke. Eigentlich dachte ich an das Rebuild Kit, wie ich mittlerweile gelernt habe. Aber ich starte wohl mit dem nachfetten.



Zum rebuild gibt's ne Videoanleitung auf der eggbeater homepage!
Gruß
dino

ps: hast du diese Schraubkappe zum nachfetten? Könnte dir eine leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (16. August 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ps: hast du diese Schraubkappe zum nachfetten?



Denke schon. Wird ja mitgeliefert und ich werf nix wech!


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> ich werf nix wech!


----------



## dinosaur (16. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> ... ich werf nix wech!



Das tröstet Twinkie


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2010)

Ich freu mich ja schon, wenn überhaupt mal wieder irgendwas, aus der Sammlung, zum Einsatz kommt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vorausgesetzt es ist auffindbar.


----------



## Zarell (17. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich würde ich mich nach der langen Zeit, die mein letzter Beitrag nun her ist, lieber bei euch melden, um ne Tour zum Warwer Sand oder nach Harburg zu machen, leider ist das aber nicht der Grund. :-( 

Wegen puren Zeitmangels und der Tatsache, dass ich viel unterwegs bin, steht mein 1 Jahr altes, schwarzes Cube Stereo K24 All-Mountain Fully nur in meinem Keller herum. 
Ich würde es gerne in fähige Hände geben und biete das Bike daher zum Verkauf an.

Die Ausstattung könnt Ihr unter folgendem Link betrachten:
http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Cube/CubeFully/Stereo1.htm

aktuelle Bilder gibts in meinem Profil.

Neupreis war 2100 Euronen (Rechnung vorhanden)
Inspektion wurde 3 Monate später gemacht.
Rahmengröße ist 18", was bei meinen 1,86 sehr direkt und agil zu fahren war.

Ich biete das Cube für 1500 VHB an.

Anschauen und Probefahrt hier in Bremen ist ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Ein Garmin Edge 705 GPS-tacho mit Pulsmessergurt steht ebenfalls zum Verkauf.

Wenn Ihr also noch ein Top-Bike für beinahe jeden Untergrund (auch außerhalb des Autobahntrails ) sucht oder jemanden kennt, der eins sucht, einfach mailen an [email protected]. Bei Fragen zur Ausstattung ebenfalls einfach mailen.

Grüsse
Andy


----------



## juk (17. August 2010)

Elende Bedarfsweckerei! 

Eggbeater ist nachgefettet, quietschen is wech.  Hab es allerdings nicht hinbekommen, daß das Fett an der anderen Seite wieder raus kommt. Es läuft auch nicht ganz so leicht wie üblich. Vielleicht nehme ich doch ein Ersatzpedal mit.

Seltsamerweise war die Schraubkappe zum nachfetten nur beim Eggbeater C dabei, nicht beim SL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. August 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Elende Bedarfsweckerei!
> 
> Eggbeater ist nachgefettet, quietschen is wech.  Hab es allerdings nicht hinbekommen, daß das Fett an der anderen Seite wieder raus kommt. Es läuft auch nicht ganz so leicht wie üblich. Vielleicht nehme ich doch ein Ersatzpedal mit.
> 
> Seltsamerweise war die Schraubkappe zum nachfetten nur beim Eggbeater C dabei, nicht beim SL.



Ich weiss schon warum ich die XTR fahre. Gibt mit Ritchey, Crank und Co dauerhaft nur Theater!


----------



## kiko (17. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon warum ich die XTR fahre. Gibt mit Ritchey, Crank und Co dauerhaft nur Theater!



normale wartung nenn ich dat.
theater hat man mit campa fabrikschrott


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> melde mich samstag zum arbeitsdienst! aber bitte nich so spät!
> harke könnte ich mitbringen, rosenschere und n paar handschuhe.
> außerdem wollte ich mal den trail samt bunkerformen aufzeichnen. also bleistift und block sind auch im anschlag.
> mountie kann ich aber zu hause lassen, oder? da geht noch nix??



supiii!.....und..meine Herren, nehmen sie sich ein beispiel dran... was das bike angeht, kommt drauf an wieviel wir sind und wie wir vorankommen...wär ja durchaus mögl. das da hinterher schon was geht.

Gruß
Jan

________________________

Ich fahr keine clickies, sowas gibt bei mir nur Knochenschrott


----------



## Twinkie (18. August 2010)

naja, mal sehen wie das wetter wird. ansonsten hätte ich *noch sitzplätze nach zeven frei*. vielleicht wären gummistiefel grad auch nich schlecht?!


----------



## ohneworte (18. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> naja, mal sehen wie das wetter wird. ansonsten hätte ich *noch sitzplätze nach zeven frei*. vielleicht wären gummistiefel grad auch nich schlecht?!



oder Gummiboote!!!


----------



## Twinkie (18. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> oder Gummiboote!!!


ganz genau, die können auch hilfreich sein!


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> naja, mal sehen wie das wetter wird. ansonsten hätte ich *noch sitzplätze nach zeven frei*. vielleicht wären gummistiefel grad auch nich schlecht?!



Na, wir schaun ma, ob die BMX- kids morgen mit Schwimmflügeln trainieren; ansonsten is festes Schuhwerk ja eh nich verkehrt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. August 2010)

Schwimmflügel, Gummiboote etc. wurden nich gebraucht. Is noch ziemlich fest der Boden; nur unsre "guten alten Bekannten", die "Monster- matschlöcher" vor den Anstiegen zur 7 und der 8 sind wieder da.


----------



## Twinkie (20. August 2010)

uiuiui....na ich werd mal nach geeignetem schuhwerk schauen. bin morgen dann so gegen zwölf/halb eins da. war doch richtig, oder?!


----------



## Twinkie (20. August 2010)

Hey Folks,

Loraine vom RSG Buchholz hat mich gebeten, folgenden SPONTANTERMIN kurzfristig kund zu tun: 

12.Buchholzer-STEVENS-MTB-Cup
Jedermann+Liz. Rennen
21.August 2010 in Buchholz i.d.N.
Runde ca. 3 km, 65 hm, Natur u.Waldwege



Termine:
21.08. Buchholz idN Rennen
27.-29.08. Schierke Endurothon 
18.09. Zeven Fahrtechnikseminar 
19.09. Zeven Rennen 
??.10. Fahrechniktraining mit Armin Raible in Buchholz i.d.N.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (20. August 2010)

Hallöchen,

mich hat gestern eine Erkältung erwischt, meine Nase läuft wie ein Wasserhahn 
Mal sehen, wie sich das morgen so entwickelt.
@Andi:
Hab mir schon gedacht, daß bei Dir viele berufliche Sachen dazwischen gekommen sind, vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwann mal wieder mit dem Biken 
@Moritz:
Wäre der Garmin von Andi nicht etwas für Dich?

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> uiuiui....na ich werd mal nach geeignetem schuhwerk schauen. bin morgen dann so gegen zwölf/halb eins da. war doch richtig, oder?!



jepp! eso es! eintrudelnt


----------



## kiko (21. August 2010)

kann dat mal jemand bei der schmalspurfraktion einbetten?
geht nich. kein bock mehr


----------



## Twinkie (21. August 2010)

Söööö, melden uns wieder vom Traildienst aus Zeven zurück *schwitz* Ich hatte Harke und Astscheren im Gepäck. Kam auch alles mehr als genug zum Einsatz, meine Hände sind mit Blasen verunstaltet und brennen Hendrik war auch da und hat als Sensenmann die Brennesseln, Farne und Brombeeren zerhackstückt. Jan und Dörte haben geharkt, geschnitten und geaxtet. Der Wald schaut zunächst sehr traurig aus...überall Baumstümpfe, Baumkronen, Rinde, Blatt- und Nadelwerk und tiefe Fahrspuren. Aber der Trail schaut schon wieder  ganz gut aus. Lediglich an 3 Stellen muß noch mal ne Motorsäge her um 4 Querliegende Bäume zu zerteilen. Das soll dann evtl. näxtes wochenende passieren. Freiwillige Helfer sind gern gesehen!

@fortman: gute besserung!

@kaki: dat video hat gleich in der 1.sekunde n filmriß!


----------



## kiko (21. August 2010)

neuer versuch.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7716533
hey twink, erledigst du dat eben?
mit gruss von mir.

edid: aua, die rechnen aber runter.


----------



## Twinkie (21. August 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> neuer versuch.
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7716533
> hey twink, erledigst du dat eben?
> mit gruss von mir.
> ...



ja, aber myvid nich so arg wie youporn....erm youtube  ist schon ok so. den ton hättste noch gegen luschtige musik einwechseln können z.B. die hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg"]YouTube- Benny Hill Theme[/nomedia] 


erledigT


----------



## kiko (21. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ja, aber myvid nich so arg wie youporn....erm youtube  ist schon ok so. den ton hättste noch gegen luschtige musik einwechseln können z.B. die hier YouTube- Benny Hill Theme
> 
> 
> erledigT



schangedön.
ich übe noch.
is aber nen witziges teilchen.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150446266368&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## Twinkie (21. August 2010)

oh...das is wirklich krass!


----------



## Hobb (25. August 2010)

nix los?
Winterpause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2010)

Bloss nicht schon wieder Schnee!


----------



## Hobb (25. August 2010)

Schnee, Eis, Kälte und Schweinegrippe habe ich immerhin ohne ernsthafte Blessuren überstanden. Kann mich nicht mal erinnern eine Boden...., äh Schneeprobe genommen zu haben.




ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon warum ich die XTR fahre. Gibt mit Ritchey, Crank und Co dauerhaft nur Theater!


Eggbeater sind auf jeden Fall kniefreundlich, auch wenn sie manchmal einen Tropfen Öl brauchen.

Was macht Dein Knie?


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Schnee, Eis, Kälte und Schweinegrippe habe ich immerhin ohne ernsthafte Blessuren überstanden. Kann mich nicht mal erinnern eine Boden...., äh Schneeprobe genommen zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf,

nicht mehr so schlimm wie die letzten beiden Tage aber immer noch nicht wirklich gut. Fussball und Radfahren habe ich für mich die nächsten 2-3 Wochen komplett gestrichen.

Allerdings ist kommende Woche Eurobike, d.h. 4 Tage lang auf Betonboden laufen und rumstehen. Das ist sicherlich nicht heilungsfördernd. 

Ausserdem haben wir hier vor Ort ab Freitag den Brokser Heiratsmarkt,  hier wird sicherlich auch viel "Beinarbeit" gefragt sein.

Na ja, watt mutt datt mutt
Jens


----------



## Hobb (26. August 2010)

Markt in Broksen und Eurobike, ein Highlight jagt das nächste. Vielleicht hilft es den Knien wenn Du während der Eurobike häufiger mal die Schuhe tauschst. (Tauschen tätest tun) + (nein, nicht von einer Seite auf die andere)

Viel Spaß und Gute Genesung


----------



## ohneworte (26. August 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Markt in Broksen und Eurobike, ein Highlight jagt das nächste. Vielleicht hilft es den Knien wenn Du während der Eurobike häufiger mal die Schuhe tauschst. (Tauschen tätest tun) + (nein, nicht von einer Seite auf die andere)
> 
> Viel Spaß und Gute Genesung



Danke,

mach ich glücklicherweise bereits seit längerer Zeit so. Ich nutze derzeit 6 Paar Schuhe die ich täglich durchwechsle. Ich werde davon auch 4 Paar mit zur Eurobike nehmen.

Ansonsten heute wieder leichte Verbesserung der Knieprobleme.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## WilliamEallace (28. August 2010)

hi

wollt nur ma ganz kurz meine neue selbstau lampe vorstellen von der leuchtstärke so iwo zwischen 2-3 lupine tesla(dx lampe) oder auch 1 lupine betty

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7504158&postcount=442
oder guckt einfach in mein album

mfg moritz

p.s. fährt dieses we einer iwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (28. August 2010)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wollt nur ma ganz kurz meine neue selbstau lampe vorstellen von der leuchtstärke so iwo zwischen 2-3 lupine tesla(dx lampe) oder auch 1 lupine betty
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr professionell aus. Noch mehr würden mich aber die Ausleuchtungsbilder oder eine "Live-Begutachtung" interessieren. Bis zum ersten Nightride wird es aber noch etwas dauern.



WilliamEallace schrieb:


> p.s. fährt dieses we einer iwo?



Interessante Idee! Morgen 10.00 Uhr am HaW und dann übern AB-Trail?


----------



## WilliamEallace (29. August 2010)

uiui so früh? sagen wir 12?


----------



## scarab (29. August 2010)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> uiui so früh? sagen wir 12?



Ist okay, dann muss das Mittagessen heute ausfallen und das Frühstück wird entsprechend ausgedehnt.

Bis dahin
Jan


----------



## Hobb (30. August 2010)

moin,
wie jetzt, schon wieder Lampenzeit?

Ach herrje.


----------



## FORT_man (30. August 2010)

Hallo Ralf,

ja, die Lampenzeit kommt bald wieder, ich kann es auch irgendwie kaum glauben. Was macht die Schulter, kannst Du schon wieder MTB fahren?

@Moritz:
starkes Teil, Deine neue Leuchte  Hast Du das Gehäuse selber gemacht?

Ansonsten ist meine Erkältung (Sommergrippe?) schon fast wieder vorbei-hat leider doch länger gedauert als erwartet und ich habe zeitweise platt in der Ecke gelegen.
Mal schauen, wie am Mittwoch das Wetter wird ->Haw 
Ich werde mich dazu noch melden

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (30. August 2010)

nö, da geht noch gar nix. Sporadisch eier ich mal zum Ww, bisher ist das aber immer Quälerei gewesen. Ich bleib am Ball, Teile im Netz bestellen geht auch noch.

Moppedfahren geht dafür fast wie früher. Der PT hatte auch sofort eine sachliche Erklärung, habe ich mir aber nicht gemerkt.

Deine Grippe erinnert ein wenig an die Schweinegrippe. Erst letzte Woche war im WK zu lesen das der letzte Fall im LK Vechta jetzt abgeschlossen ist. 

Bis denn dann


----------



## kiko (30. August 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> nö, da geht noch gar nix. Sporadisch eier ich mal zum Ww, bisher ist das aber immer Quälerei gewesen. Ich bleib am Ball, Teile im Netz bestellen geht auch noch.



liegerad.
...oder gleich nen roll....
sorry.
auf das es bald besser wird,
s.


----------



## Hobb (30. August 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> liegerad.
> ...oder gleich nen roll....
> s.


 
so einen mit BMX-Rädern und und disc.

Und viel Carbon.

Aber son büschen flow und lauen Fahrtwind im Wald wär jetzt endlich mal wieder schon ganz schön.

Danke!


----------



## WilliamEallace (31. August 2010)

hi martin

ja gehäuse ist selber gedreht
wie siehts aus mit morgen? könnte so ab 1730-18 uhr

mfg moritz

p.s. die neue lampe sollte man ja möglichst haben bevor es dunkel ist


----------



## maxihb (1. September 2010)

Lampen haben Vorteile wenns dunkel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (1. September 2010)

maxihb schrieb:


> Lampen haben Vorteile wenns dunkel ist



...und da nightrides hier eher mangelware sind, steht meine dx zum verkauf.
für die stadt is sie etwas überkandiedelt.
20.
für die restfahrten reichen meine karmas.


----------



## kiko (1. September 2010)

funzel is reserviert.


----------



## Hobb (2. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ach wat. hab da reingetan, wat da anner seite druffstand.


moin,
3,5 - 6 bar steht da drauf auf dem neuen schmart sam.

Ganz schön viel find ich, ob die Felge 6 bar aushält?

Ich geh schon ma in Deckung.


----------



## juk (2. September 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 3,5 - 6 bar steht da drauf auf dem neuen schmart sam.



Schon wieder ein neuer Trend? Schnell lebige Zeit.


----------



## scarab (2. September 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein neuer Trend? Schnell lebige Zeit.



Und wer hat´s erfunden? Die Amis: http://salsacycles.com/bikes/mukluk/


----------



## Hobb (2. September 2010)

Nabendynamo.

Ansonsten folge ich dem Trend und mache Wartung an den Eggbeatern.





Deine haben beim Alpencross gehalten, nehme ich an.


----------



## juk (2. September 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ... Eggbeatern.
> 
> Deine haben beim Alpencross gehalten, nehme ich an.



Ja, klar! Ist ja kein XTR Schrott!


----------



## FORT_man (4. September 2010)

Hallöchen,

komme gerade aus der Kneipe-Stemmen in der Halbliterklasse geht wieder 
Am Samstag und Sonntag soll es ja gutes Wetter geben, leider kein Biken, da ich nach Münster fahre.
@Juk:
wie war so der Alpencross, seid Ihr bis zum Gardasee gefahren? Bilder?

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## MTBRafi (4. September 2010)

Ja wie siehts denn eigentlich mit ner Tour morgen aus? Irgendwer Interesse? Vorschläge? Oder alles Einzelgänger/-fahrer geworden?  
Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (4. September 2010)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Ja wie siehts denn eigentlich mit ner Tour morgen aus? Irgendwer Interesse? Vorschläge? Oder alles Einzelgänger/-fahrer geworden?
> Grüße,
> 
> Rafael



Ich hätte morgen Nachmittag Zeit. Wie wäre es denn mit 14.00 Uhr ab WW Richtung Warwer Sand?

Ciao Jan


----------



## MTBRafi (4. September 2010)

Ja, 14h ist ok, dann sehen wir uns am WW!


----------



## MTBRafi (5. September 2010)

Hmm, sorry: Heute schaffe ich es dann doch nicht. Ich hoffe, du schaust noch mal vorher hier rein. Ansonsten gute Fahrt!


----------



## scarab (5. September 2010)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Hmm, sorry: Heute schaffe ich es dann doch nicht. Ich hoffe, du schaust noch mal vorher hier rein. Ansonsten gute Fahrt!



Nee, vorher hab´ich nicht geguckt. Die Fahrt war aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## juk (6. September 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> @Juk:
> wie war so der Alpencross, seid Ihr bis zum Gardasee gefahren? Bilder?



Im großen und ganzen war es natürlich super! Super Wetter, super Landschaft. Da war es dann auch nicht schlimm, wenn man oben immer auf die langsameren warten musste. 

Gardasee haben wir auch erreicht, allerdings nicht wie geplant in Riva sondern in Limone. Das war etwas doof, weil uns dadurch wohl auch "_Die Abfahrt_" entgangen ist. Auf der ungeplanten Abfahrt ist auch noch jemanden der Rahmen gebrochen.  Der war wohl etwas zu schwer für sein Material.

Ich versuche mich gerade darin, einen bebilderten Rückblick auf die TA zu erstellen. Werde ich demnäxt hier verlinken, falls Interesse besteht.

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Transalp o.ä.


----------



## Hobb (6. September 2010)

moin,
das Bilderbuch würde ich sicher gucken, auf jeden Fall.
Link mal bei Gelegenheit, bitte.

Au rennradnjus ist ja auch schon der äppäteiser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (7. September 2010)

Hey ho,

hat zufällig jemand ein Shimano Innenlager Werkzeug TL-UN 74-S oder ähnlich rumliegen? Würde mir das gerne mal ausleihen.

Mein Stevens bettelt darum, mit dem ein oder anderen neuen Teil wieder aktiviert zu werden.


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. September 2010)

Ja, habe so eins. Kann ich morgen mit ins Büro nehmen und Dir für ne Woche oder so überlassen.




juk schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand ein Shimano Innenlager Werkzeug TL-UN 74-S oder ähnlich rumliegen? Würde mir das gerne mal ausleihen.
> 
> Mein Stevens bettelt darum, mit dem ein oder anderen neuen Teil wieder aktiviert zu werden.


----------



## kiko (7. September 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand ein Shimano Innenlager Werkzeug TL-UN 74-S oder ähnlich rumliegen? Würde mir das gerne mal ausleihen.
> 
> Mein Stevens bettelt darum, mit dem ein oder anderen neuen Teil wieder aktiviert zu werden.



hi juk,
wenn du innerstädtisch unterwegs sein solltest, kannste auch gern eins von mir haben.

da du aber scheinbar zum schraubär mutierst, empfehle ich einen kauf des solchen.
wenn mal wat knackt oder anderes musste nich wieder hinterherrennen.
kost beim händler auch nur unwesentlich mehr, als das du dafür nu an benzin verfährst.

nur... kauf das orginal von shimano.
mit den fremdmarken habe ich eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.
passen alle irgend wie nich ganz genau.

edith:...einen 32er schlüssel oder nuss mit knarre brauchste noch.
...bevor du nochmal losmusst.


----------



## juk (7. September 2010)

Jau fein. Mach mal. Wollt eh mal wieder ne Runde radeln, dann komm ich mal rum. Melde mich vorher nochmal.

@kiko
Das Werkzeug wird hoffentlich nur einmal benötigt.


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. September 2010)

So machen wir das. Mein Werkzeug habe ich immer im Auto.


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand ein Shimano Innenlager Werkzeug TL-UN 74-S oder ähnlich rumliegen? Würde mir das gerne mal ausleihen.
> 
> Mein Stevens bettelt darum, mit dem ein oder anderen neuen Teil wieder aktiviert zu werden.




Ich hätte auch eins gehabt, und das obwohl ich eigentlich immer schrauben lasse.


----------



## Twinkie (7. September 2010)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> So machen wir das. Mein Werkzeug habe ich immer im Auto.


gehört die sense auch zum standard kofferraumprogramm???


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> gehört die sense auch zum standard kofferraumprogramm???



War auch ein Mantel dabei?


----------



## taifun (8. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch eins gehabt, und das obwohl ich eigentlich immer schrauben lasse.


Fauler Sack....

PS:der kleine Biker ist da


----------



## Twinkie (8. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> War auch ein Mantel dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (8. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> War auch ein Mantel dabei?



mantel braucht man nur im winter


----------



## Hobb (8. September 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Fauler Sack....
> 
> PS:der kleine Biker ist da


moin,
was macht Dich so sicher das es die Faulheit ist....

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Fauler Sack....
> 
> PS:der kleine Biker ist da



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alex!


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> mantel braucht man nur im winter



Der Sensenmann auch?


----------



## juk (9. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> da du aber scheinbar zum schraubär mutierst, empfehle ich einen kauf des solchen.



Bin deiner Empfehlung nun doch nachgekommen. Hab mir neues Licht für die nahende fiese, dunkle und kalte Jahreszeit gekauft und bei der Gelegenheit auch das Shimanoteil in den Warenkorb gelegt.

Ich bitte um Verzeihung für die entstandene Unruhe und danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. 

Schraubär juk


----------



## kiko (9. September 2010)

juk schrieb:


> ...nahende fiese, dunkle und kalte Jahreszeit



.... nun auch noch eisbär.
ich komm aus dem staunen nich mehr raus.


----------



## FORT_man (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

morgen soll das Wetter nochmal halbwegs gut werden, bevor es dann am Sonntag wieder in den Keller geht.
Deshalb:
12:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand
Falls notwendig, können wir den Zeitpunkt auch noch verschieben,

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## juk (10. September 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> 12:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand



Das sollte ich schaffen.  
Sollte man evtl. auch nebenan bekannt geben, wenn wir uns auf den Termin geeinigt haben.


----------



## Tretkraft (10. September 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> morgen soll das Wetter nochmal halbwegs gut werden, bevor es dann am Sonntag wieder in den Keller geht.
> Deshalb:
> ...


 
Habe gerade meine Sommergrippe aus den Knochen und würde mich gerne anschließen. 13 Uhr wäre optimal, aber wenn es für euch besser mit 12 Uhr passt kriege ich ds auch hin!

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (10. September 2010)

Hallöchen,

was machen wir jetzt, 12:00 oder 13:00? Mir ist beides recht.
@juk: wo ist nebenan?

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## WilliamEallace (10. September 2010)

mit etwas glück schaffe ich es auch rechtzeitug vorbei aber wartet nicht auf mich

mfg moritz

p.s. bin nioch 2 wochen in bremen und muss bald mal beim 1. nightride mein neues lämpchen testen


----------



## juk (10. September 2010)

Na denn, nehmen wir doch 13 Uhr. Nebenan ist rennrad-news.de, die sabbeln auch grad so viel vom offroad-radeln. Die Crosser könnten uns Windschatten geben.


----------



## Tretkraft (11. September 2010)

Prima, dann bin ich um 13 Uhr am WW!

Bis denne!


----------



## FORT_man (11. September 2010)

ich auch, bis um 13:00 am Weserwehr


Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (14. September 2010)

moin,
wer da nachhilft ist mir nicht ganz klar aber augenscheinlich funktioniert der Voodoo-Zaubär ganz famos.

Kettenschlösser bekomme ich nicht mehr geöffnet aber dafür fallen mir dann die Ketten auseinander. Vorzugsweise im abgelegenstenden Outback. Ich stelle mich der Tatsache und pflanze Eisenbäume. Einer steht am Krusenberg und seit gestern auch am Ellysee.

Ist nicht am Sonntag das Rennen in Zeven?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (14. September 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> Ist nicht am Sonntag das Rennen in Zeven?


----------



## Twinkie (15. September 2010)

Hab grad die Nachricht erhalten, dass das Seminar am Samstag NICHT stattfindet. Wegen mangelnder Teilnehmerzahl. Total schade!


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Hab grad die Nachricht erhalten, dass das Seminar am Samstag NICHT stattfindet. Wegen mangelnder Teilnehmerzahl. Total schade!



Ja, ist es!!!! Hätten es gerne nochmal dieses Jahr gemacht, aber wir wollen es auf jeden Fall im nä Jahr wieder anbieten!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Twinkie (16. September 2010)

Yes!


----------



## DAMDAM (17. September 2010)

Ich überlege auch ob ich am Sonntag mal nach Zeven fahren sollte, um das Gelände mal anzuschauen und mal wieder ein bißchen durch den Wald zu fahren. Wer wird denn von Euch alles so vor Ort sein?


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2010)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch ob ich am Sonntag mal nach Zeven fahren sollte, um das Gelände mal anzuschauen und mal wieder ein bißchen durch den Wald zu fahren. Wer wird denn von Euch alles so vor Ort sein?



Ich nicht...!


----------



## WilliamEallace (17. September 2010)

ich bin evtl auch mal da


----------



## FORT_man (17. September 2010)

ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, bin in Münster

Gruß Martin


----------



## maxihb (17. September 2010)

wer vertritt denn die Bremer MTB-Fraktion beim Wadenkneifer am Sonntag?


----------



## Hendrik1 (18. September 2010)

Ich bin, wie gesagt, in Zeven dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (19. September 2010)

Da habt ihr echt was verpasst in Engter... Ziemlich kalt und ne heftig matschige Strecke... aber der Wadenkneifer muss sich vor keinem MTB-Mara verstecken...


----------



## kiko (19. September 2010)

hier wars angenehm temperiert mit trockener strecke und 2 mal kaff unterwegs.

was, ausser dreck, hab ich also verpasst?
freut mich aber, das du auch scheinbar deinen spass hattest.


----------



## maxihb (19. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> was, ausser dreck, hab ich also verpasst?



den und kneifende Waden


----------



## kiko (19. September 2010)

maxihb schrieb:


> ...und kneifende Waden


...bekomm ich morgen sicher noch als spätwirkung.
vorfreude sozusagen


----------



## Hobb (19. September 2010)

"...angenehm temperiert..."?

ach ja, das Feuerzeug.


----------



## juk (20. September 2010)

Zeven war auch nett und "angenehm temperiert". Allerdings kürzer. Aber in der Kürze liegt bekanntlich die Würze.


----------



## kiko (20. September 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> "...angenehm temperiert..."?
> 
> ach ja, das Feuerzeug.



heisses gerät


----------



## Hobb (20. September 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Zeven war auch nett


 
Glühstrumpf!
...den Siegern und allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## dinosaur (20. September 2010)

Das verschlägt einem ja glatt die Sprache:









Die Rennsaison hat begonnen

dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (20. September 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Das verschlägt einem ja glatt die Sprache:
> 
> 
> Die Rennsaison hat begonnen
> ...



Ich fall`um, herzlichen Glückwunsch, das ist ja kaum zu glauben, seid Ihr das wirklich? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## kiko (20. September 2010)

ui, richtig abgerockt.
glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Twinkie (21. September 2010)

heee, das war ja wohl glasklar das unsere vorzeige-athleten die bunker rocken.  
...so und nun weiter. nach dem rennen is vor dem rennen!


----------



## Hobb (21. September 2010)

moin,
wie ist das allgemeine Interesse an einem fast-Vollmond-nightride am

Mittwoch, 19°°, HaW, ab-trail

?


----------



## WilliamEallace (21. September 2010)

wenn wir das ganze auf donnerstag verschieben wär ich auch dabei


----------



## juk (22. September 2010)

Interesse am Vollmond-Niteride hätt ich schon. Hab aber leider mein gestern frisch eingetroffenes Funzelding noch nicht in Betrieb nehmen können. Zudem ist der Startort etwas ungünstig für mich.

Gibt es evtl. das Potential einen 2. Treffpunkt im Bremer Osten zu etablieren? Treffpunkt z.B. Bultensee am Dienstag oder Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (22. September 2010)

moin,
dann sage ich die Runde heute Abend ab.

Am Donnerstag habe ich leider keine Zeit.




juk schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Gibt es evtl. das Potential einen 2. Treffpunkt im Bremer Osten zu etablieren? Treffpunkt z.B. Bultensee am Dienstag oder Donnerstag.


Habe ich was verpasst?, wo ist denn Treff #1?

Natürlich kann man sich auch woanders treffen und zusammen fahren.
Etablieren heißt für mich das man sich regelmäßig (und damit planbar zu anderen Aktivitäten) trifft und das man tatsächlich auch *jedesmal *mindestens zu zweit am Treff ist. Das ist ein sehr hoher Anspruch, das ist mir klar. Bei meinen Arbeitszeiten bedeutet regelmäßig alle 2 oder besser alle 4 Wochen. Und dazu müßte man dann auch noch "Wetter" etablieren.


----------



## juk (22. September 2010)

Treff #1 ist bzw. war HaW. Naja, gelegentlich. 

Für mich ist regelmässige Teilnahme am HaW-Treff leider schwierig geworden. Je 50 min. An- und Abfahrt, da ist die Stromversorgung schon an der Leistungsgrenze. Mal sehen, wie lange die Karma hält.

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall diesen Winter mind. 1x die Woche werktags niteriden. Vielleicht reise ich zu definitiv statt findenden HaW-Treffs mal mit PKW an.


----------



## WilliamEallace (22. September 2010)

HI

wollt nur mal eben berichten das der ab-trail komplett befahrbar ist( incl grambker see) etc

mfg moritz

p.s. danke fürs freischneiden


----------



## kiko (22. September 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie lange die Karma hält.



meine funzelte nach herstellerangaben. mittlere stufe so 5std.
die letzte stufe bringts auch keinen wirklichen helligkeitszuwachs.

...oder haste schon das 2011er model. die würd ich mir dann ganz gern bei gelegenheit anschauen.
da hat sich bei sigma richtig was getan.


----------



## juk (22. September 2010)

Wird wohl das 2010er Modell sein. Leicht runter gesetzt bei bike-components. Sieht ganz gut aus. Ich mag Sigma allgemein sehr. Spitzen Kundenservice!


----------



## maxihb (22. September 2010)

ich habe mir grade ein Produkt der Marke Busch und Müller bestellt... ich werde nach Praxistest auch mal einen Bericht verfassen...


----------



## Hobb (22. September 2010)

sooo, wieder at home.

Nächste Woche Bultensee wäre ich dabei, allerdings nicht am Dienstag.


----------



## kiko (23. September 2010)

so 
haw
12uhr
ab trail
evtl erweiterung
gemässigtes vorankommen
bis denne


----------



## RoteSora (24. September 2010)

Bin ich dabei..


----------



## RoteSora (24. September 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> das verschlägt einem ja glatt die sprache:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glückwunsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (24. September 2010)

Willkomen im "Club"


----------



## RoteSora (24. September 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Willkomen im "Club"



Vielen Dank!


----------



## dinosaur (24. September 2010)

Gibt ja immer mal wieder Diskussionen welche Radgattung für unsere Gegend denn angemessen sei
In dieser Hinsicht bin ich eine bekennende multiple Persönlichkeit

Nun hat man ja durchaus ein Gefühl für die Schnelligkeit eines Rades / einer Radgattung aber verlässlicher sind natürlich Zahlen

Also hab ich mal den Test am ab-trail gemacht. Teststrecke ist die Runde um den Grambker Feldmarksee mit Start und Ziel hier






[/URL][/IMG]

Testrad 1 war am Montag das feuerrote Spielmobil, ein Marathon-Fully  und die erzielte Rundenzeit 5:47.

Gestern war dann das Fujifix drann: 6:12

Also hat mich mein Gefühl nicht getäuscht

Bei Gelegenheit werd ich auch noch mal die Enduro-Sänfte um den See scheuchen

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere auch mal Lust gegen die Uhr zu fahren und seine Zeit hier zu verraten.

Hobb hat vorgeschlagen im Winter dort eine kleine "Vereins-Meisterschaft" durchzuführen. Fände ich prima. Ich werd mir mal eine Siegprämie für die schnellste Zeit überlegen

Ciao
dino

ps: @kiko: "so" soll ja wohl Sonntag heissen? Dann bin ich wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei


----------



## kiko (24. September 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ps: @kiko: "so" soll ja wohl Sonntag heissen? Dann bin ich wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei



jo, sonntach.
silke is wohl leicht angeschlagen.
gemässigt ist somit wörtlich zu nehmen.
kannst aber gern noch ne zeitfahr-ehrenrunde ummen see machen.
zeitvorgabe?... eine zigarettenlänge
d-o sein neues spielzeug würd ich auch gern ma sehen.


ps: auf nem anderen rad teste ich gerade den cyclocross plus.
rollt gar nicht, dat teil.


----------



## Hendrik1 (24. September 2010)

Also wenn De-Ouch mitkommt, lege ich mich fest und bin auch dabei!


----------



## RoteSora (24. September 2010)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Also wenn De-Ouch mitkommt, lege ich mich fest und bin auch dabei!



So, ich genüge Dir wohl nicht mehr..

De-Ouch hat leider keine Zeit..


----------



## Hobb (24. September 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Ich werd mir mal eine Siegprämie für die schnellste Zeit überlegen


moin,
wie wäre es mit Deinem treuen Weggefährten, dem Lenker-Dino.
Da werden die Zeiten purzeln, so schnell kann Kiko sich nicht mal eine anstecken.

Bin SaSo nicht dabei


----------



## PhatBiker (24. September 2010)

nabend oder moinsen

Jemand von euch dabei . . .  ??

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=3&ID_Veranstaltung=16501&mode=ascr_detail


----------



## Twinkie (25. September 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> nabend oder moinsen
> 
> Jemand von euch dabei . . .  ??
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=3&ID_Veranstaltung=16501&mode=ascr_detail



hast du da die ganzen hürden gebaut? hätte mich heute fast überschlagen.  

hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (25. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> jo, sonntach. [......]



zieht euch bloß lange hose und langes trikot an. wir haben zwar dinospuren, in form von abgezwicktem gestrüpp, erkennen können. aber die brennesseln sind ein alptraum. habe auch n paar mal bekanntschaft mit brombeerstacheln gemacht. blutige angelegenheit.  am nacktweidesee das gleiche spiel.

zeitfahren wäre ne coole sache. leider passe ich mit meinem männerlenker nicht durch die engen, kurvigen birken alleen. 2 mal wurde ich unsanft zu boden gerissen.  aber ich mach gerne ein siegerfoto.


----------



## Hendrik1 (25. September 2010)

Ich werde im Pellen Park dabei sein.


----------



## kiko (25. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> zieht euch bloß lange hose und langes trikot an. wir haben zwar dinospuren, in form von abgezwicktem gestrüpp, erkennen können. aber die brennesseln sind ein alptraum. habe auch n paar mal bekanntschaft mit brombeerstacheln gemacht. blutige angelegenheit.  am nacktweidesee das gleiche spiel.
> 
> zeitfahren wäre ne coole sache. leider passe ich mit meinem männerlenker nicht durch die engen, kurvigen birken alleen. 2 mal wurde ich unsanft zu boden gerissen.  aber ich mach gerne ein siegerfoto.



auha, grosse runde von euch aus über den ab und zurück.
respekt


----------



## juk (25. September 2010)

Naja, große Runde war's nicht wirklich. Anreise mit PKW.  Lange Touren bei unter  20°C sind für mich zur Zeit nicht drin. Habe immer noch Nacken. Bei Kälte spüre ich das sehr deutlich.

Die heutige Streckenbesichtigung "Pellen Park" hat mein Interesse für Rennen am Nationalfeiertag auf jeden Fall verstärkt. Mit dem Crosser sogar für mich fahrbar.  

Bei der Thread-Meisterschaft am Nacktweidesee werde ich allerdings mit dem MTB starten.


----------



## dinosaur (25. September 2010)

juk schrieb:


> ...Bei der Thread-Meisterschaft am Nacktweidesee werde ich allerdings mit dem MTB starten.



Die Zeitfahrstrecke geht aber um den Grambker Feldmarksee! (Liegt auf der Wasserhorster Autobahnseite)
Die Umrundung des Nachtweidesees würde Crosser doch unbotmäßig bevorzugen, da bei dieser Runde 2/3 auf Schotter oder Gras verlaufen. Der trail-Abschnitt ist für seine springenden Bäume bekannt.
Am Grambker Feldmarksee sind 100% trail, die Bäume stehen nicht so eng, ein paar Brennnesseln gibt aber schon noch

Habe heute auch mal einen Blick in Pellens Park geworfen. Leider an ein paar Stellen noch etwas Scherbenverseucht. Mein Vorderreifen mußte gleich ein wenig Milch bluten, hat aber gehalten
Wird bestimmt lustig mit den Crossern über die ramps zu droppen 

Ciao
dino


----------



## Twinkie (25. September 2010)

an der verwechslung bin ich schuld. die diskussion hatten wir heute auch schon. 

ich hab dir heute hinterhergepfoffen an der wasserhorster ampel. aber du hast das gekonnt ignoriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (25. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> an der verwechslung bin ich schuld. die diskussion hatten wir heute auch schon.
> 
> ich hab dir heute hinterhergepfoffen an der wasserhorster ampel. aber du hast das gekonnt ignoriert.



Hab schon jemanden Pfeiffen gehört; kam aber vom Parkplatz. Und auf pfeiffende Autofahrer reagier ich nicht
Hättest halt so'n Dinosauriergeräusch wie bei Jurassic Park machen müssen


----------



## kiko (25. September 2010)

"hey stefan, hab dich vor ein paar tagen gesehen. hab auch extra gehupt, doch du hast gar nicht reagiert."

"hab ich denn was falsch gemacht?"

"nö, wieso?"

"dann lass gefälligst die scheixx huperei sein, idiot."



...und täglich grüsst das...


----------



## Twinkie (25. September 2010)

Komisch, zwei Männer die beim Hinterherpfeiffen an Autos denken.


----------



## kiko (26. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Komisch, zwei Männer die beim Hinterherpfeiffen an Autos denken.



herren!
damit klärt sich dein jugendlicher gedankengang auf.


----------



## dinosaur (26. September 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ps: @kiko: "so" soll ja wohl Sonntag heissen? Dann bin ich wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei



Leider heute kein Wetter für mich
Ciao
dino


----------



## Hendrik1 (26. September 2010)

Moin! Habe eben mit Silke telefoniert und soll für sie absagen. 

Sie ist noch kräftig erkältet und fürchtet, dass sich der Zustand bei dem Wetter auf dem MTB auch nicht zwingend verbessern wird.

Kiko, geh mal ans Telefon bitte.


----------



## Hendrik1 (26. September 2010)

Ach wat solls. Ich fahre gleich los.


----------



## kiko (26. September 2010)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Kiko, geh mal ans Telefon bitte.



ich mag nich


heut waren keine bestzeiten aufn trail zu erwarten.

@dino: nette birken, so mitten im weg und dank auch für den hinweis an der karnickelgrube.


----------



## scarab (26. September 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl. das Potential einen 2. Treffpunkt im Bremer Osten zu etablieren? Treffpunkt z.B. Bultensee am Dienstag oder Donnerstag.



Donnerstags am Bultensee wäre für mich ideal, zumal Dienstag- und Mittwochabend bei mir regelmäßig schon verplant sind.


----------



## kiko (27. September 2010)

näxten sonntach gemütliche fahrt übern ab zum pellens park.
alternativ kurzer weg hin und dann den rückweg übern ab.
...oder doppeltgemoppelt. je nach laune.

würde ja gern jemanden anfeuern. weiss aber nich, wie wetterfühlig die starter näxte woche sind.

start nach absprache.

@sora: baldige besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (27. September 2010)

moin,
bin noch etwas unentschlossen wegen Sonntag. Die Moppedfahrer haben auch schon mal geplant, dort ist man aber noch weitaus wetterfühliger. Ach ich weiß auch nich...

Es würde sich auch anbieten in voller Mtb-Mont(o)ur  durch die City zu radeln. Ist bestimmt nix los.


----------



## PhatBiker (27. September 2010)

Nix Los in der City ??????????

Nur die "Tag der Deutschen Einheit" Feier


----------



## Hobb (27. September 2010)

Tag des Einrad wär mir lieber.

Gut, das die Mauer weg ist. Sollen se sich feiern wenn se Bock drauf haben.


----------



## kiko (27. September 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Tag des Einrad wär mir lieber.
> 
> Gut, das die Mauer weg ist. Sollen se sich feiern wenn se Bock drauf haben.



kleiner post zu deiner frage von drüben.

wenn irgendetwas aussieht wie ein radweg, benutz ihn auch (..und selbst da ist es brandgefährlich, wie du ltztmal in kattenturm gesehen hast)
machst du das nicht, wird irgend ein stumpfkopf versuchen, dich übern haufen zu fahren.
jeder autofahrer informiert sich nur über den neuen bussgeldkatalog.
andere gesetzestexte interessieren nicht.

recht haben und recht auf der strasse bekommen, sind verschiedene welten.

das erleb ich jeden tag.  steck lieber zurück und lebe länger.


----------



## Hobb (27. September 2010)

Das in Kattenturm fand ich eigentlich harmlos.

Es ist eine gute Alternative auf der Sebaldsbrücker Heerstrasse zu fahren und nicht auf dem Radweg, der direkt an Grundstückseinfahrten mit hohen Hecken und Zäunen vorbeiführt. Sicherlich nicht im dichten Feierabendverkehr aber an einem Sonntag in aller Frühe auf jeden Fall.

Der Weg zum Weserwehr ist so sicherer als meine vergangenen Schleichwegorgien.

Inwieweit man gegen die Arroganz einiger Autofahrer etwas machen kann findet man nur heraus wenn man bei guten Gelegenheiten etwas unternimmt.

Die Rücksichtslosigkeit einiger Autofahrer speziell gegenüber Kindern und älteren Menschen mußte ich diesen Sommer leider sehr oft miterleben.

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=82654


----------



## kiko (27. September 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das in Kattenturm fand ich eigentlich harmlos.
> 
> Es ist eine gute Alternative auf der Sebaldsbrücker Heerstrasse zu fahren und nicht auf dem Radweg, der direkt an Grundstückseinfahrten mit hohen Hecken und Zäunen vorbeiführt. Sicherlich nicht im dichten Feierabendverkehr aber an einem Sonntag in aller Frühe auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...



der blindfisch in kattenturm war auch harmlos.
der näxte isses nich.

...so muss wohl jeder seinen eigenen weg finden, damit umzugehen.
sonntags geht das wohl gut.

eine lösung hab ich für mich allerdings noch nicht gefunden. 
machtlos sozusagen.


----------



## RoteSora (28. September 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> näxten sonntach gemütliche fahrt übern ab zum pellens park.
> alternativ kurzer weg hin und dann den rückweg übern ab.
> ...oder doppeltgemoppelt. je nach laune.
> 
> ...



Bis zum Wochenende müsste ich wieder vollständig fit sein und bin dann auch dabei!


----------



## RoteSora (30. September 2010)

Treffen Sonntag 12.00 Uhr am HaW? Rennen Hobbyklasse startet um 15.20 Uhr.


----------



## kiko (30. September 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Treffen Sonntag 12.00 Uhr am HaW? Rennen Hobbyklasse startet um 15.20 Uhr.



jo, klingt gut.
kann sein, das wir am termin noch etwas feilen müssen. wenn sich was ändert, ruf ich dich an. hab am wochenende kein netz.
hat sich ja auch sonst keiner gemeldet. deswegen isses ja wurscht.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (1. Oktober 2010)

Passt bei euch noch ne Vuvuzela ins Gepäck? 

Wir sind auch in Marßel vor Ort. Sowohl aktiv als auch sportiv


----------



## RoteSora (1. Oktober 2010)

Fein, dann sehen wir uns da! Fahrt Ihr das Rennen mit?


----------



## Twinkie (1. Oktober 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Fein, dann sehen wir uns da! Fahrt Ihr das Rennen mit?


Also ich nicht. Hast du sowas geplant? 
By the way, was macht der Bazillus?


----------



## RoteSora (1. Oktober 2010)

Nö, keine Sorge. Ein Rennen als Jungfernfahrt mit dem Crosser wäre dann doch zu viel des Guten 

Bazillen sind wech, Restbeschwerden weichen auch so langsam


----------



## Twinkie (1. Oktober 2010)

dann ist ja alles jut.  anstatt der vuvuzela könntet ihr auch klanghölzer mitbringen


----------



## Hobb (1. Oktober 2010)

hat schon was so ein Bazillus, der einem ein Crossrad bringt.

Allzeit Gute Fahrt.

.. und den sportiven und aktiven Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (1. Oktober 2010)

(PS: eine rassel aus konserve und steinchen tuts auch)


----------



## RoteSora (1. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank, bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich das fährt..

Crosser bringender Bazillus? Dann hätte ich den Bazillus gern öfter und auch in in den Varianten RR-Bazillus, MTB-Bazillus

Hier wirkte der Crosser eher als Antibiotikum..


----------



## RoteSora (1. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> (PS: eine rassel aus konserve und steinchen tuts auch)




selbstgetöpferte Pfeife??


----------



## Twinkie (1. Oktober 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> selbstgetöpferte Pfeife??


geht klar, bring mit!


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Oktober 2010)

. . . geht auch eine Laut rasselnde Kette und quitschende Bremsen ??


----------



## Twinkie (2. Oktober 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . geht auch eine Laut rasselnde Kette und quitschende Bremsen ??


dann besser ne klingel


----------



## kiko (3. Oktober 2010)

glückwunsch an alle teilnehmer.






[/URL][/IMG]
schaut in jedem fall sehr sportlich aus.







[/URL][/IMG]

selten so viele von uns auf einen haufen gesehen.
war nen feiner tach.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## kiko (4. Oktober 2010)

bboooooooooaaarrrrrrrrgggggggrrrrrrr
kaffmaschiene is putt.


----------



## Hendrik1 (4. Oktober 2010)

auweia


----------



## ohneworte (4. Oktober 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> bboooooooooaaarrrrrrrrgggggggrrrrrrr
> kaffmaschiene is putt.



Hauptsache die Kippen sind nicht auch noch ausgegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (4. Oktober 2010)

Feuerzeuch ist ja grad neu....

Beileid!


----------



## kiko (4. Oktober 2010)

wollte nur genussvoll den schalter betätigen und... plopp, weg war er.
konnte nur noch in ein dunkles loch schauen.
...und das schon nach 12jahren dauerbetrieb. mistding.
da die teile immer mit ganz besonders netten schrauben versehen sind, half knipex um an den schalter zu gelangen. kabel gebrückt und nu wird eben über die steckdose der betrieb aufgenommen.
ohne kaff geht gar nix.
ich werde mir ein redundantes system zulegen.


----------



## juk (5. Oktober 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ich werde mir ein redundantes system zulegen.



Das hätte ich bei dir eigentlich voraus gesetzt. So kann man sich irren.



P.S.:
Crosser zu verkaufen.


----------



## Twinkie (5. Oktober 2010)

whaaa ein fachwort....muß ich ersma nachschlagen.....


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> whaaa ein fachwort....muß ich ersma nachschlagen.....



Ich denk Du wirst Akademiker...


----------



## Hobb (5. Oktober 2010)

moin,
mein Staubsauger saugt auch schon ein paar Jahre mit der gleichen Notfallstrategie. Allerdings würde ich da jetzt nicht unbegingt vom Dauerbetrieb reden.

Warum zum Henker soll denn jetzt der Crosser weg? Beim ersten Rennen locker in die Top Ten ist schon mal ein guter Anfang. Mit ein paar Tips zu fahrtechnischen Optionen (umgangssprachlich Redundanz) gehst Du ab wie eine Rakete.


----------



## juk (5. Oktober 2010)

Ach wat... Der Crosser kommt nicht weg. Das ist eine neue Herausforderung!  Fahrtechnisch muss ich wieder bei Null anfangen. Das war teilweise ein herbes Gerutsche. Lag sicher nicht nur an der Bereifung (Speed King). Bergab hab ich mir die Finger wund gebremst, und die Spur bei der Treppe hab ich in ca. 10 Anläufen auch nur 2x getroffen. Das ist noch zu viel Respekt. 

In Sachen Übersetzung muss ich noch was drehen, und Schaltung wird wohl von Sram Rival auf Ultegra Mainstream gewechselt.
Und ne gefederte Sattelstütze muss her! 

Im übrigen bin ich dafür, daß der Dino Crosser-Fahrtechnik Kurse anbietet.


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Oktober 2010)

Bin zur Zeit krankgeschrieben (Grippeviren meinen mir das letzte bßchen Form aus diesem Jahr zu nehmen  ) Naja das nächste Jahr kann aus sportlicher Sicht nur besser werden.


----------



## kiko (5. Oktober 2010)

neuer arbeitsweg mit dem stadtrad.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (5. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> . . . . Mit ein paar Tips zu fahrtechnischen Optionen (umgangssprachlich Redundanz) gehst Du ab wie eine Rakete.




Redundanz ist wenn ein gleichwertiges Erzatzsystem bei Ausfall des Hauptsystems zur verfügungsteht . . . 

Also ist es mit verdoppeln gleichzusetzen.

Redundanz ist es also wenn Dein 1.Bike Schrott ist und du mit ein 2tes weiter kannst.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Ach wat... Der Crosser kommt nicht weg. Das ist eine neue Herausforderung!  Fahrtechnisch muss ich wieder bei Null anfangen. Das war teilweise ein herbes Gerutsche. Lag sicher nicht nur an der Bereifung (Speed King). Bergab hab ich mir die Finger wund gebremst, und die Spur bei der Treppe hab ich in ca. 10 Anläufen auch nur 2x getroffen. Das ist noch zu viel Respekt.
> 
> In Sachen Übersetzung muss ich noch was drehen, und Schaltung wird wohl von Sram Rival auf Ultegra Mainstream gewechselt.
> Und ne gefederte Sattelstütze muss her!
> ...



Hehe,

und ich will meinen Crosser von Ultegra auf Rival umrüsten damit ich wieder häufiger damit fahre. So verschieden sind halt die Geschmäcker bzw. Prioritäten.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2010)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit krankgeschrieben (Grippeviren meinen mir das letzte bßchen Form aus diesem Jahr zu nehmen  ) Naja das nächste Jahr kann aus sportlicher Sicht nur besser werden.



Hi Christian,

bist Du die ganze Woche krankgeschrieben? Kannst Du mich vielleicht trotzdem morgen mal anrufen?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Twinkie (5. Oktober 2010)

danke phat! jetzt weiß sogar ich bescheid! 

darf ich dich auch mal anrufen, jens?


----------



## juk (6. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hehe,
> 
> und ich will meinen Crosser von Ultegra auf Rival umrüsten damit ich wieder häufiger damit fahre. So verschieden sind halt die Geschmäcker bzw. Prioritäten.
> 
> ...



Für mich ist's doof am Renner und Crosser verschiedene Systeme zu haben. Da muss ich bei jedem Schaltvorgang überlegen auf welchem Rad ich gerade sitze. Außerdem schaltet die Ultegra leichter.

Falls deine Ultegra schwatz is, und Du sie loswerden möchtest: Mach mich beste Preis!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> darf ich dich auch mal anrufen, jens?



Du doch immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Für mich ist's doof am Renner und Crosser verschiedene Systeme zu haben. Da muss ich bei jedem Schaltvorgang überlegen auf welchem Rad ich gerade sitze. Außerdem schaltet die Ultegra leichter.
> 
> Falls deine Ultegra schwatz is, und Du sie loswerden möchtest: Mach mich beste Preis!



Genau das ist auch mein Problem! Und meine Ultegra ist silbern!


----------



## juk (6. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht hab ich ja bald ne schwatte Rival abzugeben... Ich suche derweil schwatte Ultegra oder Dura Ace Teile, gerne gebraucht.


----------



## Hobb (6. Oktober 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> neuer arbeitsweg mit dem stadtrad.


Schöner Arbeitsweg. Könnte man vielleicht von dem Arbeitsgerät mal ein etwas aussagekräftigeres Foto gucken?

Hätte noch ein oder zwei Dosen oldschool-rallye-lack-schwatz-matt


----------



## RoteSora (6. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Schöner Arbeitsweg. Könnte man vielleicht von dem Arbeitsgerät mal ein etwas aussagekräftigeres Foto gucken?
> 
> Hätte noch ein oder zwei Dosen oldschool-rallye-lack-schwatz-matt



Ja, mehr Rad bitte..

Juk: Dura Age gab und gibt es aber nicht in schwat und Ultegra auch nicht (OK, SL ist dunkelgrau). Musse 105er nehmen..


----------



## dinosaur (6. Oktober 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich ja bald ne schwatte Rival abzugeben... Ich suche derweil schwatte Ultegra oder Dura Ace Teile, gerne gebraucht.



Farbe ist egal. Schabt sich bei den Stürzen eh ab


----------



## juk (6. Oktober 2010)

Dura Ace STI und Schaltwerk gibt es zumindest in relativ dunkel und auch recht hübsch. Die Shimano-Kurbeln sind allesamt hässlich und ich will ich eh nicht.

Aber wir wollen ja nicht nur Teile tauschen, sondern auch abnutzen (nicht schaben!), daher folgender Terminvorschlag:
*Donnerstag, 18:30 Uhr ab Bultensee*


----------



## Hobb (6. Oktober 2010)

moin,
würde gern behilflich sein beim Etablieren am Bultensee aber leider darf ich arbeiten. Also vielleicht näxte Woche.

...und eigentlich hatte ich am vergangenen Donnerstag auf eine Ansage gehofft.


----------



## juk (7. Oktober 2010)

Leider hat mich letzte Woche mein Licht-Lieferant im Stich gelassen. Die brauchen über eine Woche um den Zahlungseingang festzustellen. Hmpf. Beik-komponänts ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. Da lob ich mir den ollen Rose. Lastschrifteinzug 14 Tage nach Rechnungsdatum und schnelle Lieferung.

Naja. Wir geben nicht auf.


----------



## Hobb (7. Oktober 2010)

Bin gespannt ob das noch mal was wird mit einem gemeinsamen Bultensee-nightride.

Der Blumenladen hat aber auch schon mal ein paar Nächte drüber geschlafen warum ich denen wohl Geld überwiesen habe.

Lustig war auch mal bei einer anderen Bestellung die E-mail-Antwort das Teil x nicht am Lager sei und nachgeliefert würde. War natürlich mit im Paket.

Aber diese kleinen Hindernisse sind ja das Salz in der Suppe, quasi.

Gut, das man aus so einem großen Angebot wählen darf und so viele Läden beschäftigen kann.


----------



## Twinkie (7. Oktober 2010)

Die rIGELgruppe, bestehend aus Silke und mir, leuchtet den Weg auf einer langsamen Rennradrunde frei. In Fachkreisen auch GA1 oder Grundlagenausdauertraining genannt. 
Wer möchte, darf sich gerne einklinken. Tempo ist auch für Mounties und Crosser geeignet! 

Start: 18:15 HAW-Bank oder ~18:40 "Hodenberger Deichbrücke die Rtg. Hamburg führt". 

Licht-Pflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (7. Oktober 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Aber wir wollen ja nicht nur Teile tauschen, sondern auch abnutzen (nicht schaben!), daher folgender Terminvorschlag:
> *Donnerstag, 18:30 Uhr ab Bultensee*



Letzte Woche wäre gut gewesen und nächste Woche sollte es auch klappen. Heute kann ich es nicht sicherstellen. Sollte es klappen, fahre ich einfach 18:30 Uhr am Bultensee vorbei. Warten solltest Du aber nicht auf mich.

Ciao Jan


----------



## scarab (7. Oktober 2010)

Soo, ich mache jetzt Feierabend und bin nachher definitiv am Bultensee.


----------



## juk (7. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön!


----------



## FORT_man (7. Oktober 2010)

So, ich sage auch noch mal was an:

Samstag, 13:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand
Mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich vorher noch meine Mähdrescher-Reifen drauf 

Gruß Martinez


----------



## kiko (7. Oktober 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> So, ich sage auch noch mal was an:
> 
> Samstag, 13:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand
> Mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich vorher noch meine Mähdrescher-Reifen drauf
> ...



die meisten fahren sa zum weyerberg.
es liegt somit im bereich des möglichen, das dein post im warwer sand verschwindet.
schau mal ins paralelforum bei den crossern.


----------



## Hobb (8. Oktober 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> So, ich sage auch noch mal was an:
> 
> Samstag, 13:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand
> Mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich vorher noch meine Mähdrescher-Reifen drauf
> ...


moin,
ich bin dabei


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch eher am Minderheits-Treff interessiert. Muss aber erst nochmal am Material rumfummeln, bevor ich definitiv zusage.

Der erste Bultensee-Niteride war übrigens ein voller Erfolg! Die Oyter Trails wurden noch ohne Licht befahren, im Öllager fehlte die Helm-Lampe. Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal.


----------



## FORT_man (8. Oktober 2010)

Ok, morgen dann 13:00 Weserwehr.
Das Wetter soll ja am Wochenende gut werden, deshalb noch eine Ansage:
Sonntag morgen, 10:00 Hbf -> Harburger Berge

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## Postal (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Hab gerade erst mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen und erkunde gerade die Trails in Bremen.Hat jemand vielleicht Lust,mit nem Anfänger am Sonntag ne entspannte Runde über den AB-Trail zu drehen?Ich kenne den bisher nur teilweise,würde aber gerne auch den Rest davon erkunden

Gruß Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (8. Oktober 2010)

och mannooo....der sonntach is schon anders verplant.
aber harburger berge wäre ma was!

@postal: welcome!


----------



## kiko (9. Oktober 2010)

dat passt noch so gerade ohne sägeschnitt.






[/URL][/IMG]

ab haw war dann die luft beim supi pannensicheren conti plus auch raus.
so mies er "mit" luft rollt, um so besser rollt er ohne. das ding is so knüppelhart, das ich erst noch meine einkaufstour und heimweg auf der felge machen konnte.
supi teile.
gehen morgen in die tonne.





[/URL][/IMG]

heut morgen hat mir wieder ein auto assi trotz blickkontakt die vorfahrt genommen.
schöööön langgemacht.
sti und schaltwerk verhunzt, hose, schaltauge und lenkerband hin.
bei mir wars also ein schöner tag, wie jeder andere.
bis denne

@hobb: nimm dir für morgen ma wat anners vor. ich hab akut materialmangel.


----------



## Hobb (9. Oktober 2010)

2 doofe ein Gedanke.

Wollte Dir gerade für morgen absagen (noch bevor ich Deinen Post gelesen habe)

Für 28er Reifen habe ich auch keinen Tip. Der Smart Sam hat ja keinen guten Ruf. Hab ich gehört. Ich bin mit dem aber erstmal zufrieden.

Zum Umgang mit Autofahrern hab ich auch keinen Tip. Die haben z.T. ja einen ganz miesen Ruf. Hab ich gehört. Ich bin mit meiner Fahrweise im Auto allerdings zufrieden. Allerdings schmerzt die Schulter beim Autofahren, deswegen fahre ich recht selten und wenig.

Was anners vornehmen. Moppedfahren! Moppedfahrer haben auch einen schlechten Ruf. Hab ich gehört. Ich bin aber zufrieden mit dem, was ich im Sommer von ihnen gesehen habe. Halten immer brav an, für Radfahrer, Kinder, Ommas und Oppas...

Sooo, der Kasper ist gefrühstückt.

Für Jan: orange 69 light  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/741945


----------



## kiko (9. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> 2 doofe ein Gedanke.
> 
> Wollte Dir gerade für morgen absagen (noch bevor ich Deinen Post gelesen habe)
> 
> ...



ich hab ja auch nen ganz schlechten ruf, wie man so hört.
somit passt dat schon alles.


----------



## Hobb (9. Oktober 2010)

Wer schlechten Ruf nachmacht oder verfälscht oder nachgemachten schlechten oder verfälschten Ruf in Umlauf bringt kann auch schon mal einen schlechten Ruf bekommen. Hab ich gehört.

Ist ein ordentliches Geballer im Wald gewesen, gerade mal so im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten. Mir brennen voll die Backen ähh Wangen.

Schönes WE allenthalben.


----------



## kiko (9. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Ist ein ordentliches Geballer im Wald gewesen, gerade mal so im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten. Mir brennen voll die Backen ähh Wangen.



hauptsache die schulter funzt einigermassen.


ps: vielleicht muss man auf dem ab auch einfach mit ein paar platten reifen leben. 3 dornen hab ich rausgepult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (9. Oktober 2010)

so ist es, sowohl als auch.
Das Thema Schulter kann ich abhaken, nur ein büschen Angst fährt noch mit.

Dornen werden wohl noch länger Thema bleiben beim Querfeldeinfahrer. Welchen Reifen fährst Du denn am HR?


----------



## kiko (9. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> so ist es, sowohl als auch.
> Das Thema Schulter kann ich abhaken, nur ein büschen Angst fährt noch mit.
> 
> Dornen werden wohl noch länger Thema bleiben beim Querfeldeinfahrer. Welchen Reifen fährst Du denn am HR?



cyclocross plus. mit 6bar. drahtreifen 800gramm. dicker touringschlauch.
fährt sich so schwer, wie in meinen besten fullyzeiten.
wenn das mit dem plus aber nix bringt, kann ich auch leichte reifen fahren.

das loch im schlauch war aussen (lauffläche, da wo die einlage eigentlich wirken soll).
mal schauen, was der dino mit seiner milch für erfahrungen macht.


----------



## Hobb (9. Oktober 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> cyclocross plus. mit 6bar. drahtreifen 800gramm. dicker touringschlauch.
> [...]



800 gramm?

Vielleicht ist das Fahren ohne Luft der Trick dabei.


----------



## kiko (9. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> 800 gramm?
> 
> Vielleicht ist das Fahren ohne Luft der Trick dabei.



jo,
war selbst verblüfft, an wie vielen leuten ich polternd und ohne luft, auf den letzten 12km vorbeigezogen bin.


----------



## RoteSora (11. Oktober 2010)

@Kiko & Hobb: Jetzt verstehe ich, warum Ihr gestern nicht um 12.00 Uhr am Weserwehr wart.. Hauptsache, die Knochen sind heil geblieben!


----------



## Hobb (11. Oktober 2010)

sorry, hatten wir das vereinbart?
wenn ja hab ich das vergessen.


----------



## kiko (11. Oktober 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> @Kiko & Hobb: Jetzt verstehe ich, warum Ihr gestern nicht um 12.00 Uhr am Weserwehr wart.. Hauptsache, die Knochen sind heil geblieben!



das ding darfste mir reindrücken.
hatte dir gesagt, das ich was mit ralle abgeschnackt habe, dich aber deswegen noch anrufen wollte.
kleines kommunikationsproblem.
werden wir näxtmal anders lösen.
runde kaff geht auf mich.


wie wars im gelände....willste den crosser nich mehr innen graben schmeissen?


----------



## RoteSora (12. Oktober 2010)

Hätte ja auch noch mal nachfragen können, ob es dabei bleibt. 

Bin dann via Okeler Bruch zum Krusenberg gefahren und habe dort etwas "geübt". So langsam komme ich rein und beginne Spaß zu haben. Die Fahrt zum AB Trail habe ich mit 4 Bar Luftdruck gemacht, das war viel zu viel und das Fahrverhalten entsprechend. Mit mit jetzt 2,5 Bar läuft es viel besser - zumindest im Gelände..


----------



## Priester100 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
nach langer Mountainbikeabstinenz habe ich im Keller mein altes, total verstaubtes Mountainbike wiedergefunden und möchte mal wieder mitfahren.
Da ich schon eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr gefahren bin, würde ich mich schon fast als Anfänger bezeichnen und muss erst mal  wieder reinkommen.
Wenn der Zeitpunkt stimmt und das Wetter erträglich ist, werde ich mich beim nächsten Treffen anschließen.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (12. Oktober 2010)

@Priester
Dat is ja 'n Ding. Willkommen zurück! Endlich wieder geistlicher Beistand. 

Donnerstags-Niteride:
Ich bitte höflichst darum, den Start auf 19:00 Uhr zu verschieben. 18:30 schaff ich wohl nicht.
Treffpunkt: Bultensee.
(Alternativ: 1830, Oyter See)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (12. Oktober 2010)

moin Steffen, welcome back! 

@Bultensee: da ich zeitlich flexibel und räumlich eigenständig bin ....isses mir wurscht wo und wann.

nee im Ernst, irgendwas Richtung Oellager ist vermutlich eh das grobe Ziel der Runde und somit liegt der Oyter See mit seiner famosen Berg- und Talbahn ja quasi auf dem Weg.


----------



## Hendrik1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin! Werde heute am späteren Nachmittag, gegen 17:00 Uhr am Weyerberg Crossen gehen. Möchte jemand mit?


----------



## scarab (13. Oktober 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Donnerstags-Niteride:
> Ich bitte höflichst darum, den Start auf 19:00 Uhr zu verschieben. 18:30 schaff ich wohl nicht.
> Treffpunkt: Bultensee.
> (Alternativ: 1830, Oyter See)



Ich würde gerne 19:00 Uhr am Bultensee vorbeikommen. Ein wenig mehr zeitlicher Spielraum kommt mir auch ganz recht. Außerdem müssmer dann nicht so lange im Hellen rumfahren. Und Deine Höflichkeit muss natürlich auch honoriert werden.



Hobb schrieb:


> Für Jan: orange 69 light  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/741945



Von der Optik finde ich den 69er gar nicht so abstoßend wie sonst. Mit dem großen Rad im Hintergrund kommt Dir aber auch ein wenig die Perspektive zur Hilfe. Und der Boden hat an der Stelle auch Gefälle nach hinten. Sonst würdest Du wohl nicht so ´ne Sattelüberhöhung hinbekommen. Eigentlich müsste der Lenker ja ca. 3 cm höher sein als bei einem 26er. Würde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal gerne in "real life" anschauen. Ist doch auch das ideale Rad für einen Nightride. Nabendynamo ist schon dran. Fehlt nur noch ein ordentlicher Scheinwerfer.


----------



## Hobb (13. Oktober 2010)

scarab schrieb:


> Von der Optik finde ich den 69er gar nicht so abstoßend wie sonst.Danke, es ist allerdings auch nicht der Plan gewesen ein 69er zu bauen. Mit dem Smart Sam in 42 (1.60) ist es auch keiner, eben 69light Mit dem großen Rad im Hintergrund kommt Dir aber auch ein wenig die Perspektive zur Hilfe.Jo! Und der Boden hat an der Stelle auch Gefälle nach hinten. Sonst würdest Du wohl nicht so ´ne Sattelüberhöhung Optische Täuschung hinbekommen. Eigentlich müsste der Lenker ja ca. 3 cm mit dem Reifen ca. 2cm höher sein als bei einem 26er. Würde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal gerne in "real life" anschauen.Na gut Ist doch auch das ideale Rad für einen Nightride. Nabendynamo ist schon dran. Fehlt nur noch ein ordentlicher Scheinwerfer.Eben, ich selektiere noch


 
19°° am Bultensee geht klar


----------



## Twinkie (15. Oktober 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl. das Potential einen 2. Treffpunkt im Bremer Osten zu etablieren? Treffpunkt z.B. Bultensee am Dienstag oder Donnerstag.





​


----------



## LiF (15. Oktober 2010)

moin moin aus der Weltstadt Osterholz-Scharmbeck 

Wenn ihr mal wieder ne Tour rund um den Weyherberg plant wäre ich, sofern es zeitlich passt dabei!
Hoffe nur das das Tempo einigermassen gering ist, da meine Fitness quasi nicht vorhanden ist


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin, 

nach langer Abstinenz und einer Woche Urlaub mit Bronchitis würde ich am Sonntag gerne eine lockere Runde Biken gehen. 

Ziel wäre mir relativ egal. Startzeit sollte so zwischen 10-11 Uhr sein. Dauer zwischen 1,5-2 Std.. Treffpunkt HaW. Tempo wird definitiv langsam und ruhig sein. 

Wollte die Tour als Trainingsauftakt für die kommende Saison sehen.   

Gruss und schönen Start ins Wochenende.


----------



## Postal (15. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen

Auch ich würd gern am Sonntag ne kleine Runde drehen. Das Wetter ist doch schließlich genau richtig,um sich mal wieder ordentlich dreckig zu machen 

Gruß
Andree


----------



## Twinkie (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin

@lif: da ja grad "saisonstart" ist, brauchste keine angst haben, dass dir die leute wegfahren. außerdem ist beim weyher berg für alle was dabei. fiesen rampen kann man über chickenways ausweichen, bei abfahrten genau das selbe. 

@chrischan: wir sind leider wech. aber n anderes mal gerne und dann bitte reiky aktivieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallöchen,
ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden, mein alter Rechner hat den Geist aufgegeben-mußte mir was Anderes besorgen und einrichten etc. Das dauert immer.
Am vergangenen Sonntag war ich in den guten alten Harburger Bergen-das Wetter war klasse und die Trails im Luxus-Zustand 
Der Paul-Roth-Stein ist mittlerweile schon so etwas wie ein MTB-Treff geworden ("Dich kenn`ich doch, Du bist doch aus Bremen")-das hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt 
Fortsetzung folgt bei passender Gelegenheit und ich werde dann hier wieder rechtzeitig Bescheid geben.
An diesem WE kommen mein Bruder und meine Nichte vorbei-das wird wohl nix mit Biken, falls doch melde ich mich hier.
@Priester:
Prima, daß Du wieder dabei bist-hattest Du Dir nicht ein weißes Hardtail von Magura geholt? 
So, das war es für heute

Gruß und bis denne 

Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Oktober 2010)

@twinky 

Wer sagt denn, dass Reiky morgen nicht dabei ist  . 

@ All 

Abfahrt wäre 10 Uhr bei HaW. Bitte das Erscheinen vorher ankündigen, damit wir / ich weiß ob ich beim HaW vorbeifahren muss.


----------



## Hobb (16. Oktober 2010)

moin,
für mich ist morgen zur gleichen Zeit der Warwer Sand das Ziel. Wollte mal gucken ob ich 'nen ruhiges Plätzchen finde wo ich mir ein paar Hölzer in der Weg legen kann.


----------



## LiF (16. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage, aber was ist HaW??


----------



## Twinkie (16. Oktober 2010)

@lif: Haus Am Walde (an der bank an der radwegschranke)

@damdam: aber nicht, dass sie näxtes mal nich mehr mitkommt!  viel spass und gutes wetter!


----------



## Postal (17. Oktober 2010)

Tach

Also ich wäre ja mal spontan auch beim HaW aufgeschlagen, aber leider mußte ich gerade feststellen, daß mein Hinterrad unter aktutem Luftverlust leidet und dem muß ich leider erstmal annehmen

Gruß
Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 95262842 (19. Oktober 2010)

moinmoin,
bin neu hier in Bremen und würde gerne mal mit euch auf Tour gehen... Fahre (fast) alles  (was mitm Fully AM möglich ist)
Startpunkt wenn möglich "in der Nähe" Luisental (weiß nicht ob die Öffis es soo toll finden wenn ich mit meinem völlig verdreckten MTB einsteige?!)

Ist das HaW das Restaurant am Bürgerpark nähe Uni? (53.106478,8.841191)

Zu erreichen bin ich über ICQ (Nummer: siehe Nickname) oder email (Adresse: Nickname + @ gmx de)

vg Michael


----------



## Twinkie (19. Oktober 2010)

luisental? ahaaaa, ein student 

haw = restaurant = bank an der shranke


----------



## 95262842 (19. Oktober 2010)

richtig... wie kommst du so schnell darauf??


----------



## dinosaur (19. Oktober 2010)

95262842 schrieb:


> richtig... wie kommst du so schnell darauf??



Studenten treten in der Gegend endemisch auf
Hättest du als Fahrzeug "Rollator" angegeben, käme auch noch eine andere Bevölkerungsgruppe in Frage

Herzlich willkommen!
Und bis bald im Matsch

Ciao
dino


----------



## scarab (20. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ​



Oja, vier Teilnemer ist schon sehr ordentlich. Wenn wir uns weiter so vermehren, müssen wir den Bultensee-Nightride bald polizeilich anmelden.

Ich bin jedenfalls morgen wieder 18.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


PS: Begrüßen möchte ich auch alle Neu-Mitstreiter und hoffe, dass wir uns bald im rl sehen.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## Hobb (20. Oktober 2010)

moin,
dann trage ich mich vorsichtshalber schon mal in die Warteliste für nächste Woche Donnerstag ein. Lampenakkus sind frisch geladen und dürften dann wieder länger halten.

Morgen wird mich die Arbeit vom niteride abhalten.


----------



## Twinkie (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann leider auch nur mit Erkältung aufwarten. Hab gestern schon Rennradeln abgesagt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

Dafür freu ich mich auf näxte Woche und hoffe, dass folgende Mikroben bis dahin woanders nen besseren Wohnort gefunden haben:
















Viel Spass beim Quizzen.


----------



## juk (21. Oktober 2010)

Rhinovirus und Streptococcus erkennt man doch auf den ersten Blick.  Den Rest überlass ich dem Rest. 

Für den *Bultentreff* sind es dann wohl nur noch 2. Stellt sich die Frage: Ziehen wir das bei jedem Wetter durch oder gibt es Grenzen? Meine Regenjacke liegt auf  jeden Fall bereit.
Zur Startzeit. Letztes Mal haben wir auf 19 Uhr verschoben. Wollen wir das beibehalten? Heute wäre 1830 zwar kein Problem für mich, aber alle 2 Wochen wäre es zumindest knapp.


----------



## Hobb (21. Oktober 2010)

..augenscheinlich alle der Gattung der ohrlosen Knopfzeller angehörend.

Blue ähffischänzieh ist auch dabei.

19°° näxte Woche ist ok und Wetter wird überbewertet.


----------



## juk (21. Oktober 2010)

Wetter ist auch gar nicht mehr so schlimm. Sah in der frühmorgendlichen Dunkelheit bedrohlicher aus.

Ich gehe dann mal davon aus, daß heute *heute bei 18:30* bleibt. Ab näxte Woche dann 19h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (21. Oktober 2010)

Jenau. Mehr als regnen wird´s heute nicht und selbst das nur zu 67% und in ganz geringen Mengen. Wenn Du diesmal einfach Deine Regenhose anläßt kommen wir u.U. sogar trocken nach Hause. Zur Not hätte ich auch noch eine Regenjacke rumliegen.

Also bis nachher 18.30 Uhr am Bultensee. 

Ciao
Jan


----------



## dinosaur (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
der dino wird morgen um 11°° eine Runde über den ab-trail rollen, ggf. mit einem Abstecher nach Pellens Park. Tempo: locker ! (Sonntag ist schließlich Rennen).
Mitfahrer mit Noppenreifen jeglicher Breite sind willkommen
Abfahrt 11°° HaW

Ciao
dino

ps:Licht ist voraussichlich nicht erforderlich


----------



## Postal (22. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Morgen 11 Uhr? Na toll, immer dann wenn ich keine Zeit habe  
Aber hat vielleicht jemand am Sonntag Lust, den AB-Trail unsicher zu machen?


Gruß
Andree


----------



## kiko (22. Oktober 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der dino wird morgen um 11°° eine Runde über den ab-trail rollen, ggf. mit einem Abstecher nach Pellens Park. Tempo: locker ! (Sonntag ist schließlich Rennen).
> Mitfahrer mit Noppenreifen jeglicher Breite sind willkommen
> Abfahrt 11°° HaW
> ...



ich fühle mich bis auf weiteres gerüstet und werde erscheinen.
leider sind mir die flicken ausgegangen.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Twinkie (22. Oktober 2010)

kiko, dat bild kenn ich woher....

sonntag soll es regnen. also besser morgen den vor- und frühen nachmittag nutzen!


----------



## Postal (23. Oktober 2010)

Na dann muß ich wohl am Sonntag die Regenjacke auspacken


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss leider auch die Regenjacke auspacken und kann heute leider auch nicht biken. (Viel Arbeit) 

Aber wenn jemand morgen Lust über den AB Trail zu touren (am Vormittag) dann einfach hier posten bitte.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2010)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich muss leider auch die Regenjacke auspacken und kann heute leider auch nicht biken. (Viel Arbeit)
> 
> Aber wenn jemand morgen Lust über den AB Trail zu touren (am Vormittag) dann einfach hier posten bitte.



Moin,

ich fahre morgen früh in die Krähe mit mehreren Leuten. Wenn Du Bock drauf hast gebe mir bis heute frühen Abend eine Info!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Postal (23. Oktober 2010)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich muss leider auch die Regenjacke auspacken und kann heute leider auch nicht biken. (Viel Arbeit)
> 
> Aber wenn jemand morgen Lust über den AB Trail zu touren (am Vormittag) dann einfach hier posten bitte.




  Na dann meld ich mich mal dafür an

Gruß
Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (23. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> [...]in die Krähe[...]



Was / wo isn das nu wieder?


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre morgen früh in die Krähe mit mehreren Leuten. Wenn Du Bock drauf hast gebe mir bis heute frühen Abend eine Info!
> 
> ...



Wann wäre denn wo treffen und wie lange dauert das dann? Achja wo ist das?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2010)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wann wäre denn wo treffen und wie lange dauert das dann? Achja wo ist das?



Moin,

10.10 Uhr fahre ich hier in Broksen los um mich mit den weiteren Mitstreitern um 10.30 Uhr in Hassel zu treffen. Dann geht es weiter zur Krähe (grosses Waldgebiet südwestlich um Nienburg an der Weser inkl. ehemaligem Truppenübungsplatz).

Gefahren werden soll so ca. 2-3 Stunden und somit ist mit der Ankunft in Broksen gegen 14.00 Uhr zu rechnen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Postal (23. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich wäre morgen ab 11 Uhr gerne bereit, eine Runde über den AB-Trail zu drehen

Gruß
Andree


----------



## Hobb (23. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> [...]Krähe (grosses Waldgebiet südwestlich um Nienburg)[...]
> Grüsse
> Jens


...vielleicht auch eher 'n büschen östlich, oder?

Aber egal, Du kennst sicher den Weg dorthin.


----------



## Hobb (23. Oktober 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> [...]leider sind mir die flicken ausgegangen.
> [..]


...dafür müßtest Du dann aber einen Vorrat an nutzbaren Ersatzschläuchen haben.

Steigt oder sinkt eigentlich das "Platten"-Risiko mit zunehmender Reifenbreite
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/763820 

Schönes WE allenthalben
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (23. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Steigt oder sinkt eigentlich das "Platten"-Risiko mit zunehmender Reifenbreite
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/763820
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ...vielleicht auch eher 'n büschen östlich, oder?
> 
> Aber egal, Du kennst sicher den Weg dorthin.



Du hast selbstverständlich recht, hab da doch glatt die Richtung vertauscht!


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Oktober 2010)

Postal schrieb:


> Also, ich wäre morgen ab 11 Uhr gerne bereit, eine Runde über den AB-Trail zu drehen
> 
> Gruß
> Andree



Okay dann machen wir das so. 11:15 Uhr bei HaW? 

@ Jens 

Ab-Trail ist für mich einfacher vom Zeitaufwand morgen. Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben  . 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Postal (24. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar.
Aber hauptsache,du hast es nicht so eilig. Ich bin schließlich noch Anfänger 

Gruß
Andree


----------



## Twinkie (24. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Steigt oder sinkt eigentlich das "Platten"-Risiko mit zunehmender Reifenbreite
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/763820


...sinkt nur, wenn man auf dem cuxhafen-helgoland-trail fährt. 

@postal: guten flug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aber vielleicht ist es ja im dickicht etwas windschattiger.


----------



## Postal (24. Oktober 2010)

Sieht tatsächlich eun wenig zugig draußen aus  Da muß ich mich wohl gut am Lenker festhalten, damit ich nicht wegfliege


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Oktober 2010)

Also für ist das zu zugig da draußen. Gegen Regen habe ich nichts, aber den Wind muss ich mir nicht geben. Sorry, aber vielleicht haben wir nächstes Wochenende wieder ne Chance. 

Absage von mir


----------



## Postal (24. Oktober 2010)

So, da bin ich auch schon wieder. Also der Wind war nicht so schlimm, wie ich zu Anfang erwartet hatte. Trotzdem mußte ich die Tour vorzeitig abbrechen, da mich meine Bremsanlage zu sehr geärgert hat

Gruß
Andree


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2010)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Also für ist das zu zugig da draußen. Gegen Regen habe ich nichts, aber den Wind muss ich mir nicht geben. Sorry, aber vielleicht haben wir nächstes Wochenende wieder ne Chance.
> 
> Absage von mir



Watt is los? So dolle war das mit dem Wind im Wald gar nicht!


----------



## Postal (24. Oktober 2010)

Also heute Nachmittag war der Wind schlimmer. Leider war das Wetter da auch viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (24. Oktober 2010)

@dino: hb deine plazierung gesehen. wie immer sehr fein gemacht.
wat is mit hendrik und andi passiert? hoffentlich alles heile.


----------



## Hendrik1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin kiko!

danke der Nachfrage. War in Stuttgart bei der Taufe meiner Nichte. In Surwold bin ich wieder dabei. Und Andi?


----------



## Hobb (25. Oktober 2010)

und Andi arbeitet an der Galerie.

Hab gestern beim Blick auf die Ergebnisse auch kurz Herzstillstand gehabt.


----------



## juk (25. Oktober 2010)

Tach zusamm!

Da ich am Wochenende (von einer windigen RR-Tour abgesehen) nicht zum biken gekommen bin, würde ich gerne *morgen abend einen zusätzlichen Niteride* starten! 

*Treffpunkt: Bultensee, 19 Uhr. *
Jemand dabei?

Der Donnerstagstermin bleibt natürlich bestehen.


----------



## dinosaur (25. Oktober 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> wat is mit hendrik und andi passiert? hoffentlich alles heile.



Andi hat's einen Schuh zerlegt. War dann so, als ob er mit Badelatschen auf'm bike saß.

In meinem Rennen haben die Platzierungen 5-10 relativ dicht zusammengelegen. Da sollte sich noch was machen lassen

dino


----------



## Hobb (25. Oktober 2010)

Hmhh, Entzug? Jetzt wo ich es lese.

Bin dabei, 26er nehme ich an.

@Dino: Respekt zu der Platzierung!
Welchen Anteil haben denn Deiner Meinung nach die Eggbeater an Deinen Raketenstarts?


----------



## juk (25. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Hmhh, Entzug? Jetzt wo ich es lese.
> 
> Bin dabei, 26er nehme ich an.



Galt das mir? Jo, 26er. Mein 28er ist gerade ne Baustelle.


----------



## Hobb (25. Oktober 2010)

So ist es, wenn es recht ist.

Aber ob ich den Bultensee 2mal in der Woche schaffe weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## juk (25. Oktober 2010)

Is recht. 

2x die Woche Bultensee ist doch nicht zu viel. Du sollst ja nicht drin schwimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (25. Oktober 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Tach zusamm!
> 
> Da ich am Wochenende (von einer windigen RR-Tour abgesehen) nicht zum biken gekommen bin, würde ich gerne *morgen abend einen zusätzlichen Niteride* starten!
> 
> ...



Ich melde mich schon mal für Donnerstag an. Morgen bin ich "verhindert".


----------



## juk (26. Oktober 2010)

Tja, Niteride wäre wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen!


----------



## scarab (27. Oktober 2010)

Mal unabhängig vom Ausgang des Spiels  war mein Puls wenigstens im G1-Bereich. Einen besseren Trainingseffekt gibt auch nicht bei ´nem Niteride.


----------



## Hobb (27. Oktober 2010)

Am Bultensee hat es gestern großes Tamtam mit Begrüßungsfeuerwerk gegeben. 

Aber auch mit ohne Fußball ist der Niteride die bessere Wahl.

Bis demnäx


----------



## Twinkie (28. Oktober 2010)

Och schadö. Und ich bin immer noch KRANK!


----------



## juk (28. Oktober 2010)

Erinnerung:

Heute ist Donnerstag! 
Junge Radsportler zum mitreisen gesucht. 

Treff: 19 Uhr, Bultensee.

Bis dann,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (28. Oktober 2010)

morgen abend jemand aufem fahrrad unterwegs? wenn ja ich würde mit meinem neuem selbstbau(siehe album) under ner dx mitfahren

mfg moritz


----------



## Hobb (28. Oktober 2010)

Bin heut nicht dabei. Bis näxtmal.

Und allen Kränkelnden Schnelle Genesung.


----------



## 95262842 (28. Oktober 2010)

bin diese Woche auch nicht mit dabei... nächste Woche bestimmt wieder


----------



## FORT_man (28. Oktober 2010)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> morgen abend jemand aufem fahrrad unterwegs? wenn ja ich würde mit meinem neuem selbstbau(siehe album) under ner dx mitfahren
> 
> mfg moritz



Moin Moritz,

morgen abend bin ich in der Muckibude, am WE werde ich bestimmt biken, Mähdrescher-Reifen testen 
Werde mich dazu natürlich hier noch melden. Warwer Sand und so.

Gruß und bis denne 

Martin


----------



## RoteSora (29. Oktober 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Erinnerung:
> 
> Heute ist Donnerstag!
> Junge Radsportler zum mitreisen gesucht.
> ...




Für mich war gestern der Weg das Ziel ..
Schöne Idee der Niteride ab Bultensee, aber 1 Stunde 45 Minuten An- und Abfahrt ist doch einfach etwas zu weit weg.
Dafür gab es ein Stück Reh, zwei Stück Kaninchen, drei Stück Katzen und ein Stück Schauer auf´m Deich - alles dabei


----------



## Postal (29. Oktober 2010)

Tach

Ist irgendjemand am Sonntag Vormittag unterwegs, wo man sich anschließen könnte oder muß ich mich mal wieder alleine auf den Weg machen??

Gruß
Andree


----------



## FORT_man (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

Sonntag, 12:00 Weserwehr ->Warwer Sand.

Gruß und bis Sonntag

Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (29. Oktober 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Für mich war gestern der Weg das Ziel ..
> Schöne Idee der Niteride ab Bultensee, aber 1 Stunde 45 Minuten An- und Abfahrt ist doch einfach etwas zu weit weg.



Ja, das kann ich verstehen: Nachdem ich endlich mal in Erfahrung bringen konnte, wo sich denn eigentlich der Bultensee befindet bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen, dass das am A**** der Welt ist. Wenn ich mal wieder fit sein sollte würde ich wieder auf das gute alte HaW als Startort plädieren. Ist schließlich von meiner Haustür aus in knapp 15min zu erreichen 
Leider muss ich nach ner Leistenbruch-OP noch ein paar Tage pausieren , aber ich lese brav mit


----------



## Twinkie (30. Oktober 2010)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich endlich mal in Erfahrung bringen konnte, wo sich denn eigentlich der Bultensee befindet bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen, dass das am A**** der Welt ist.



Aber ein Schöner A+. Ein Gebiet mit Kurven, Hügeln und versteckten Möglichkeiten, die richtig Laune machen. 

Falls es noch jemanden gibt, der nicht weiß wo der Bultensee ist, findet eine Treffpunktbeschreibung hier.


----------



## dinosaur (30. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Aber ein Schöner A+. Ein Gebiet mit Kurven, Hügeln und versteckten Möglichkeiten, die richtig Laune machen.




Von wem sprichst du?

dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte, das ist offensichtlich.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

morgen früh gegen 10.30 geht es ab Bahnhof Bruchhausen-Vilsen oder um 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Sellingsloh auf Tour durch die Wälder.

Bisher haben sich für die Tour 7-8 Biker angesagt. 

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Twinkie (30. Oktober 2010)

hui...wo kommen die denn alle her?


----------



## kiko (30. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> hui...wo kommen die denn alle her?



bahnhof!!
parkplatz!!


na, klingelts langsam?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> bahnhof!!
> parkplatz!!
> 
> 
> na, klingelts langsam?



Nicht so ganz richtig, ich wohne am Bahnhof...

3 Mann kommen mit dem Rad und 3-4 mit dem PKW aus Verden. Vielleicht noch zusätzlich jemand aus Riede.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Hobb (30. Oktober 2010)

moin,
sind das dann nicht 6 - 8 bzw. 7 - 9? 

Bin selbst am Sonntag schon früher unterwegs, vielleicht trifft man sich ja. Klein ist die Welt.


----------



## Postal (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Also ich werd wohl ne entspannte Runde durchs Blockland drehen. Mag jemand mitkommen?

Gruß
Andree


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> sind das dann nicht 6 - 8 bzw. 7 - 9?
> 
> Bin selbst am Sonntag schon früher unterwegs, vielleicht trifft man sich ja. Klein ist die Welt.



Nö, 7-8 war schon richtig. Ich habe mich dabei noch nicht mitgezählt und der Biker aus Riede war nur sehr vage von der Zusage.

Vielleicht bis nachher!


----------



## kiko (31. Oktober 2010)

hey dino,
biste beim weg aufs treppchen gestolpert?

nu musste aber mirzuliebe nen bischen kürzer treten,
sonst hab ich nix mehr zu sticheln.
top

auch alle anderen bekannten namen hab ich gefunden.
erfolgreiches wochenende, dieses.

bis denne,
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (2. November 2010)

moin,

Fahrgemeinschaft gesucht.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/479


----------



## LiF (2. November 2010)

Hi Nachbarn...
Wollte mal fragen, ob es hier evtuell Interessenten gibt, für regelmässige Besuche von Bikeparks im Harz oder auch mal nach Winterberg!?
Nen Kumpel und ich fahren recht häufig zusammen runter, haben uns aber mal überlegt ein paar mehr Leute dafür zu finden.
Denke dieses Jahr ist gelaufen was die Touren angeht, aber im Frühjahr solls wieder Rund gehen 
Mitfahrgelegenheit würde es im Auto (mit Fahrradträger) noch eine geben.
Spritgeld wird i.d.R. geteilt oder man fährt im Wechsel.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## PhatBiker (2. November 2010)

Was gibt es der In OHZ und umzu schönes ??


----------



## LiF (2. November 2010)

Leider nicht so fürchterlich viel.
Fahre ab und zu mal durch den Trim-Dich-Pfad in Garlstedt/Heilshorn. 
Sind breite Sand und Schotterwege, leicht bergauf und bergab.
Ansonsten ist man leider nen kleiner Asphaltcowboy


----------



## scarab (2. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Fahrgemeinschaft gesucht.
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/479



Hab´mich mal mit angemeldet

Kleinvieh mach auch Mist


----------



## Hobb (2. November 2010)

Willkommen im Club. Mach soviel Mist wie Du möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olmoista (3. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Fahrgemeinschaft gesucht.
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/479


Nehmt ihr mich auf, wenn ich mitm Crosser fahre und ein paar Punkte beizusteuern verspreche?!


----------



## kiko (3. November 2010)

olmoista schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich auf, wenn ich mitm Crosser fahre und ein paar Punkte beizusteuern verspreche?!



hamse dich drüben rausgeekelt?

wie dem auch sei.

...wünsch dir viele blutige km.

bis denne,
s.


----------



## Hendrik1 (3. November 2010)

Darf ich auch die drüben schon eingetragenen Strassenkilometer mit eintragen? Dann hätte ich schon was beizustern, wenn ihr mich wollt...


----------



## olmoista (3. November 2010)

ich lass mich ja so schnell nicht rausekeln (die haben nur ihre paar Teams so schnell zugemacht).
Darf ich denn hier nur Matsch- und Blutkilometer eintragen? Und die Straße dann drüben? Oder kann ich beides doppelt eintragen?
Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## kiko (3. November 2010)

olmoista schrieb:


> ich lass mich ja so schnell nicht rausekeln (die haben nur ihre paar Teams so schnell zugemacht).
> Darf ich denn hier nur Matsch- und Blutkilometer eintragen? Und die Straße dann drüben? Oder kann ich beides doppelt eintragen?
> Fragen über Fragen ...



da mach dir ma keine sorgen. es ist usus einzutragen, was man gerne möchte.


----------



## Hobb (3. November 2010)

moin,
ich freue mich das Ihr dabei seid. 

Tragt ein was Euch Spaß macht und fit hält, die Regeln findet Ihr ja zum Nachlesen an bekannter Stelle im "Winterpokal"

Ein Platz ist noch frei. Los!


----------



## juk (4. November 2010)

Moin!

Ich kann leider heute (verschnupft), und nächste Woche (Termin) nicht am Donnerstags-Bultenride teilnehmen.  Nächste Woche würde ich gerne einen Alternativtermin benennen. Spontan hätte ich an Dienstag gedacht, würde mich aber von evtl. Mitfahrern auch auf einen anderen Tag überreden lassen.

Winterpokal werde ich auch dieses Jahr boykottieren. Es ist extrem demotivierend für mich, wenn eine Stunde Laufen mit 45 min. Radfahren gleichgesetzt wird. (Es fühlt sich absolut nicht gleich an!) Über die Punkte für alt. Sportarten fang ich gar nicht erst an.  Dabei hab ich gerade dieses Jahr zu spüren bekommen, wie wichtig alternative Sportarten für Radsportler sind.

bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## mrpinc (4. November 2010)

LiF schrieb:


> Hi Nachbarn...
> Wollte mal fragen, ob es hier evtuell Interessenten gibt, für regelmässige Besuche von Bikeparks im Harz oder auch mal nach Winterberg!?
> Nen Kumpel und ich fahren recht häufig zusammen runter, haben uns aber mal überlegt ein paar mehr Leute dafür zu finden.
> Denke dieses Jahr ist gelaufen was die Touren angeht, aber im Frühjahr solls wieder Rund gehen
> ...



Hi, jo ich hätte großes Interesse, hab mein Bike bloß leider noch daheim und das ist auf der anderen Seite Deutschlands Dachte hier gibts sowieso keine Berge Im Frühjahr wär ich aber genre dabei, Auto mit Fahrradtransportmöglichkeit vorhanden. Wie ist denn Harz/Winterberg so zum fahren, gibts da einige Möglichkeiten?
Paar Spots in HB wären auch noch interessant, hab gelesen gibt paar BMW Parks, ist vlt. ganz witzig aber zum freeriden eher uninteressant...gibts da paar Spots in HB?
Bin für Infos dankbar, da neu in Bremen und gar kein Plan.

Grüße


----------



## huxley (4. November 2010)

Findet der Bultenride heute statt? Bei dem vielen Regen verschwimmen ja bald die Grenzen zwischen See und Ufer.


----------



## 95262842 (4. November 2010)

Moin, wäre gern beim Bultenride dabei, habe nur keine Ahnung wo der Treffpunkt ist. Bitte mal durchgeben. 
Desweiteren hab ich (immer noch) kein vernünftiges Licht am bike, ging aber letztes Mal auch ganz gut wenn jemand anderes ne gute Leuchte hat 
Würde auch gern schon Nachmittags fahren wenn Interesse besteht...
vg micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (4. November 2010)

juk schrieb:


> [...]
> Winterpokal werde ich auch dieses Jahr boykottieren. Es ist extrem demotivierend für mich, wenn eine Stunde Laufen mit 45 min. Radfahren gleichgesetzt wird. (Es fühlt sich absolut nicht gleich an!) Über die Punkte für alt. Sportarten fang ich gar nicht erst an. [...]
> bisdietage,
> Jürgen


moin,
wenn ich im März auf x "radlose" Einträge zurüchblicken kann bin ich zufrieden. Gerechtigkeit oder Ungerechtigkeit des Punktesystems kann mir somit egal sein.

Der Bultensee ist in HB-Osterholz, direkt an der A27.  Getroffen haben wir uns meist in Strandnähe. Im Dunkeln ist da zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht viel los. Verabredete Mtbr mit Funzel finden sich da auch ohne Rose im Knopfloch. Heut Abend dürfte vermutlich gar nix los sein. Wer will kann es ja mal mit Rose testen.

Nächste Woche habe ich relativ viel Zeit und werde mich bei einer Terminverschiebung an anderen orientieren.


----------



## juk (4. November 2010)

95262842 schrieb:


> Moin, wäre gern beim Bultenride dabei, habe nur keine Ahnung wo der Treffpunkt ist.



 Du warst doch vor 2 Wochen dabei!?


----------



## 95262842 (4. November 2010)

hmm ich werd ma mein bike mitm Auto ins Öllager fahren, mal sehn ob ich wen treffe ;-)
Wetter is ja perfekt dafür ;-)


----------



## 95262842 (4. November 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Du warst doch vor 2 Wochen dabei!?



Stimmt, hab ich kurze Zeit danach auch festgestellt, hatte das halt unter "Öllager" abgespeichert ;-)


----------



## juk (6. November 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine *Sonntagsrunde ab Bultensee* mit Ziel Cluvenhagen? Startzeit irgendwo zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr?


----------



## Hobb (6. November 2010)

moin,
ochch, yoah. Da will ich wohl mit.


----------



## juk (6. November 2010)

Subba!  Ab 12? Wird früh dunkel, wie ich heute gelernt habe.


----------



## Hobb (6. November 2010)

12°° ist ok.

2 Pins hab ich gefunden. Sind aber von Avid, bin mir nicht sicher ob die bei Shimano passen.


----------



## juk (7. November 2010)

Wird ja immer besser!  Avid ist perfekt!
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch an den Temperaturen arbeiten. 3°C nur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. November 2010)

Moin Leute,

ich bin Mittwoch bis Freitag mal wieder bei euch in der Stadt. Meine Schwester besuchen und Mittwoch Abends geht's in die EOFT 2010.
Ich überlege mein Enduro mit nach oben zubringen. Gibt es empfehlenswerte Stellen für Sprünge und Fahrttechnik? Schöne Mauern zum balancieren o.ä.? Ich würde gerne mal wieder ein bisschen rumpspielen, Touren stehen nicht auf der Wunschliste.
Ich bin zwar mit Auto da, aber ich würde gerne mit dem Rad aus Schwachhausen aufbrechen.

Also immer her mit den Tipps, egal was 

Danke und LG 
Jens


----------



## Hobb (7. November 2010)

moin,
ist heute 'ne schöne Tour gewesen. 
Werd morgen nicht lang überlegen müssen woher der Muskelkater wohl kommt.

@Christian


----------



## Hobb (8. November 2010)

moin,
wie sieht es denn aus mit Niteride in dieser Woche. Ich wär auch zweimal dabei. Donnerstag zur üblichen Zeit am Bultensee und dann Dienstag oder Mittwoch?


----------



## kiko (8. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> wie sieht es denn aus mit Niteride in dieser Woche. Ich wär auch zweimal dabei. Donnerstag zur üblichen Zeit am Bultensee und dann Dienstag oder Mittwoch?



ich würd ganz gern nochma über seehausen richtung fähre (diesma vorzugsweise vor 23uhr rüber). durchn park zurück und dann nochma nachtweide see. rest deich.
di mi egol


----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2010)

könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## kiko (8. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir helfen?



...ich glaube deine anforderungen decken sich nicht mit den hiesigen begebenheiten.

ps: zu fullyzeiten war ich immer zum hopsen im hafen unterwegs (laderampen). danach in die stadt. treppen rauf und runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2010)

genau das ist das was ich wollte! in bremen ists nur minimal hüglich, das war mir wohl bewusst  wie schaut's mit besonderen ecken aus?

wie sind die bürger / beamten so auf biker zusprechen? möchte da nichts verschlimmern bzw aufheizen. bin jmd der immer grüßt und rücksicht nimmt ..


----------



## kiko (8. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> genau das ist das was ich wollte! in bremen ists nur minimal hüglich, das war mir wohl bewusst  wie schaut's mit besonderen ecken aus?
> 
> wie sind die bürger / beamten so auf biker zusprechen? möchte da nichts verschlimmern bzw aufheizen. bin jmd der immer grüßt und rücksicht nimmt ..



einfach rein in die hafenstadt. die meisten lagerhäuser werden nur wenig benutzt. über ne treppe (6-8 stufn) rauf auf die laderampe und dann runter, wo du möchtest (rampen sind durchgängig). ein lagerhaus nach dem anderen. stundenrund. die höhen sind verschieden. meist zwischen 1 und 1,7m. dat scheppert schon ganz ordentlich. danach bbz (berufsbildungszentrum).

in die innenstadt und schlachte erst nach geschäftsschluss.
so nach 2,5 stunden hatte ich immer recht lange arme. macht laune.

wenn du dich gegenüber anderen menschen benehmen kannst, haste auch in bremen keine sorgen.
viel spass


----------



## Hobb (8. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ich würd ganz gern nochma über seehausen richtung fähre (diesma vorzugsweise vor 23uhr rüber). durchn park zurück und dann nochma nachtweide see. rest deich.
> di mi egol


 
Di, beim Stockinger am Dom?


----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2010)

Danke 

Naja Flatdrops möchte ich mein Schatz bei meinem Kampfgewicht nicht antun  Wie schaut's mitm Fullface aus, sinnvoll oder tut's die Halbsschale? Man muss ja nicht gleich alle Passanten verwirren 


Danke nochmal


----------



## kiko (8. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Di, beim Stockinger am Dom?



kannst mich auch bei bernd abholen. is da nich so kalt. gibt dann auch kaff. bis 18.30 is auf.
gilt auch für mitfahrer oder solche, die es werden wollen.
bis denne.

hey, dat is ja schon morgen. fein.


----------



## kiko (8. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Naja Flatdrops möchte ich mein Schatz bei meinem Kampfgewicht nicht antun  Wie schaut's mitm Fullface aus, sinnvoll oder tut's die Halbsschale? Man muss ja nicht gleich alle Passanten verwirren
> 
> ...



hab kein helm.
musste jemand anners fragen.


----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2010)

schäm dich !


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> schäm dich !



Der hat ne angewachsene Mütze, da passt kein Helm mehr drauf!


----------



## Hobb (8. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> kannst mich auch bei bernd abholen. is da nich so kalt. gibt dann auch kaff. bis 18.30 is auf.
> gilt auch für mitfahrer oder solche, die es werden wollen.
> bis denne.
> 
> hey, dat is ja schon morgen. fein.


dann werde ich so kurz nach 6 eintrudeln.

Das Grüne "wirkt etwas überladen" mit all dem Lichtgedöns.


----------



## kiko (8. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das Grüne "wirkt etwas überladen" mit all dem Lichtgedöns.



mein grünes is auch vorn wieder etwas überladen mit meiner neuen
einfingersaltoapparatur






[/URL][/IMG]
bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (9. November 2010)

.. da war mal was. Schnellspanner oder so ...

203, tut doch nich Not.


----------



## kiko (9. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> .. da war mal was. Schnellspanner oder so ...
> 
> 203, tut doch nich Not.



bei schnellspannern aus metall isses wurscht.

die orginol scheibe war zu wabbelig und schliff dann immer ne zeitlang nach dem ankern.
a2z krempel hatte ich noch rumliegen.

haste recht. völlig überflüssig in diesen breiten.
trotzdem recht angenehm zu bremsen.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. November 2010)

Werd morgen nochmal im Pellens Park rumwurschteln . . . 

Hat einer von euch den Marvin in der Kompression betreut ???


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2010)

Ich nochmal: Was gibt's denn da schönes?


----------



## PhatBiker (9. November 2010)

Wege die man vor lauter Laub nicht mehr sieht . . . hab mich da schon 3x drin verfahren, naja, eher Wege verpasst.

Ein kleines Gap in einer Rinne rein und ein Table mit ein weiteres kleines Gap in die Rinne . . . 
Eine kleine Snakeline und das was die Kids Wurzelstrecke nennen.

Ist alles bissel mini und kurz aber macht trotzdem Spass . . . 

Schau mal in mein Album - Marßeler Wald- http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/16919
Da ist bissel was zu sehen . . .


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2010)

jo dank dir  

hast ne pn


----------



## Hobb (9. November 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch den Marvin in der Kompression betreut ???


 
schlimm geworden?


----------



## PhatBiker (10. November 2010)

Nöö, er war ja drei stunden später wieder da, alles gut. Danke.

Werd morgen im Wald sein, wenn es denn nicht Regnet.


----------



## kiko (10. November 2010)

ich fahr morgen übern hodendeich, dann richtung achim und auf der anderen weserseite wieder zurück. vielleicht noch nen abstecher zum k-berg.
wenn ich noch jemand einsammeln soll, brauch ich zeit und ort.
wenns dabei hell is, gut.
wenn nich, genauso gut.


äähh, da war doch noch wat?
...ach ja.





[/URL][/IMG]
genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (10. November 2010)

aaach der....der da auf dem Bild, den kenn ich...

Hab für Morgen ein paar radlose Termine und fahr nur mal kurz so ne komische Karre auf Temperatur.


----------



## scarab (11. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> genial



Großartig!

Schnappschuss at it´s best


----------



## kiko (11. November 2010)

...dat war heut ne zähe fahrt.:kotz:


----------



## PhatBiker (11. November 2010)

Egal in welcher Richtung man fuhr, der Wind kam immer von vorn . . .


----------



## kiko (11. November 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Egal in welcher Richtung man fuhr, der Wind kam immer von vorn . . .



von der seite fand ichs schlimmer aber richtig. keine definierte richtung.
viele äste aufn radweg.
ein etwas grösserer lag in höhe horstet auf der strasse. hab meinen blinkenden rucksack aufe strasse gestellt, um ihn runterzuzerren.
und.... werde wie wild angehupt.
danke, 
abgespeichert.


----------



## PhatBiker (11. November 2010)

tja, wie kannst Du auch nur gutes tun wollen . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (11. November 2010)

das war ein freundliches hupen!


----------



## Hobb (11. November 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> das war ein freundliches hupen!


ganz bestimmt.

Ist ja wieder gut am Pusten gewesen. Da liegt bestimmt noch mehr im Weg.

Horstedt? Biste aber weit abgedriftet.


----------



## kiko (11. November 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> das war ein freundliches hupen!



hätte durchaus sein können, aber:

1. auto muss bremsen und einen wilden schlenker machen. erst dadurch wurde ich auf das hindernis aufmerksam. war ja auf dem radweg. FÄHRT ABER WEITER!

2. auto hat wohl bremsen und fährt fast unwahrscheinlich langsam an mir vorbei und der fahrer glotzt doof. war das nu neugier? was hätte er gemacht, wenn ich da verunfallt wäre?

den ungebremsten dritten mit 100+ hatte ich schon beschrieben.

wenn das also das allgemein normale verhalten auf der strasse ist, muss mir mal jemand verklickern, das "ich" nicht ganz richtig ticke.

ich bin eigentlich sehr anpassungsfähig und würde mich ändern.

an freundlichkeit denke ich in dieser gesammtsituation momentan erstmal nich.

sind auch nur so meine gedankengänge dazu. hab langeweile.


----------



## Hobb (11. November 2010)

was ich von Äußerungen und Rechtfertigungsversuchen von Autofahrern halte wenn der Radfahrer noch am Boden liegt sage ich mal lieber nicht.

Der Bundesfinanzminister macht es aber auch öffentlich vor.

Bei dem Gegenwind ist der Single aber heute eher nicht auf Speed gewesen.

Kannste mir da eigentlich noch folgen.


----------



## kiko (11. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> was ich von Äußerungen und Rechtfertigungsversuchen von Autofahrern halte wenn der Radfahrer noch am Boden liegt sage ich mal lieber nicht.
> 
> Der Bundesfinanzminister macht es aber auch öffentlich vor.
> 
> ...



tut mir leid, hab sie gar nicht gesehen.

standard sozusagen.

unser innensenator und radsportler (mäurer, oder wie der kasper heisst) macht es vor und lässt seinen fahrer in der fussgängerzone nebenan parken, wenn er bei bernd was abzuholen hat, obwohl wir gegenüber so ein feines parkhaus haben.

dem konnte ich aber wenigstens nen spruch reindrücken.

speed war heut richtungsabhängig.
funzt dat extremkettenblatt?


----------



## Hobb (11. November 2010)

Die Spannrolle hat nicht einmal rumgemuckt. Bin extra ein paar Bordsteine runter. Da ist 'ne ausgeleierte Kette drauf, mit 'ner Neuen wäre es wohl noch besser. Das 44er ist zu groß, mal schauen ob ich 38 oder 40 finde. Hab dann vorhin noch aus der Schrottkiste alle brauchbaren Ritzel rausgesucht.

Das Raleigh Utah ist schon abgetakelt. Falls jemand Verwendung für einen MTB-Rahmen mit langem OR hat, einfach melden.


----------



## kiko (11. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Die Spannrolle hat nicht einmal rumgemuckt. Bin extra ein paar Bordsteine runter. Da ist 'ne ausgeleierte Kette drauf, mit 'ner Neuen wäre es wohl noch besser. Das 44er ist zu groß, mal schauen ob ich 38 oder 40 finde. Hab dann vorhin noch aus der Schrottkiste alle brauchbaren Ritzel rausgesucht.
> 
> Das Raleigh Utah ist schon abgetakelt. Falls jemand Verwendung für einen MTB-Rahmen mit langem OR hat, einfach melden.



mit 44/16 im sommer und 44/18 im winter bin ich gaz gut gefahren.

was ich gerade drauf hab, weiss ich nich. läuft aber schwer. könnte aber auch an den 2,4er reifen liegen


mit dem guten lauf der rolle hätt ich nu nich gerechnet


----------



## Hobb (11. November 2010)

ich glaube hinten ist sogar irgendwas mit 'ner 2 vorne drauf, hab da nicht so genau draufgeguckt. Es ging ja um etwas brauchbares bei einer machbaren Kettenlänge.

Aber nun weiß ich das es flunzt und mach das mal etwas schöner.

Ist aber auch nur für Stadtverkehr und einkaufen und so, 44/18 ist mir zu lang bei dem ständigen stop and go.

2.4 bekomm ich nicht unters Schutzblech...

man sieht sich


----------



## FORT_man (11. November 2010)

Moin,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden-ich habe im Moment ein paar Tage Urlaub und wollte auch mal wieder das Bike bewegen.
Jedesmal, wenn ich frei habe, werde ich krank, es ist nix Wildes und nur ein Schnupfen, aber die Nase läuft wie ein Wasserhahn 
Naja, mal sehen wie es am WE so wird. 
Wenn es einigermaßen paßt, dann geht es in den Warwer Sand-ich werde vorher noch Bescheid geben

Gruß Martin


----------



## scarab (12. November 2010)

Martin, da wünsche ich erstmal gute Besserung. Vielleicht erholst Du Dich ja noch für eine Tour am WE. Ich hätte jedenfalls Zeit.

Aufgrund des Windes ist es nach meiner Meinung eine gute Idee, möglichst schnell in den Wald zukommen. Ich überlege daher mit dem Auto nach Zeven zu fahren und dort den Wald unsicher zu machen, zumal ich noch nicht da war. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte man auch hier vorbeischauen. Ein Mitfahrer würde meine Motivation sicher positiv beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (12. November 2010)

Nen Kumpel und ich sich noch nen bisschen unschlüssig was wir morgen machen sollen 
EVTL., sofern es nicht zu doll regnet treiben wir uns morgen auch in Zeven rum.
Ich werden von Lilienthal direkt nach der Arbeit hinfahren!


----------



## PhatBiker (12. November 2010)

Fährt jemand von euch Im Pellens Park mit . . . 

Samstag 04.12.  
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=16965&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i

Sonntag 05.12.
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=16966&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i


----------



## Hobb (12. November 2010)

@Jan: ich kenne aber auch ein paar Menschen die würden bei diesem Wind auf gar keinen Fall in den Wald gehen.

@Martin: Schnelle Genesung

@all: angenehmes Segeln.


----------



## Hendrik1 (12. November 2010)

Schaut doch mal in Paralleluniversum. Wir treffen uns um 14:30 Uhr an der Tanke in Worpswede zum Crossen/Biken am Weyerberg.

Sehe gerade, dass in Zeven MTB-Training ist. Dann würde ich das natürlich auch bevorzugen, wäre ich nicht schon verabredet.


Das Jahr hat eben zu wenige Wochenenden...


----------



## PhatBiker (12. November 2010)

Ich will morgen mal in den Wald, mit Helm natürlich und sowieso mit Helm so wie sonst auch.


----------



## FORT_man (13. November 2010)

Moin,

ich melde mich mal kurz, Wind und Erkältung sind ja fast weg:
Morgen, 11:00 am Weserwehr ->Warwer Sand.
Zeven und so ist mir an diesem Wochenende zu weit, zumal die A1 wegen Brückenarbeiten gesperrt ist.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## kiko (14. November 2010)

hab hier noch aus einem projekt nen nabendynamo rumliegen.
dh-3d35,neu, centerlock, scnellspanner, 32l, silber.
30â¬
auf wunsch kann ich daraus auch was komplettes machen.


----------



## juk (16. November 2010)

Donnerstag wieder Bultensee-Niteride, oder what!?


----------



## WilliamEallace (16. November 2010)

um wieviel uhr startet ihr den denn immer? und wo genau ist das? lande nächsten donenrstag um 18:30 in bremen wenn ihr erst um 8 oder 9 losfahrt würde ich nächste woche mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (16. November 2010)

Siehe Signatur. 

8 oder 9 ist 'n bissl zu spät.


----------



## scarab (16. November 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Donnerstag wieder Bultensee-Niteride, oder what!?



Also ich bin gerne dabei.


----------



## Hobb (16. November 2010)

nö, leider nicht. Die Arbeit ruft.

Am WE darf ich dann hoffentlich wieder.

Viel Spaß


----------



## juk (17. November 2010)

Die Mindestteilnehmeranzahl von 2 Personen ist erreicht, der Niteride findet also statt. 

Kriegen wir fürs Wochenende was geregelt? Da würde ich auch vom Weserwehr starten. Sonntag würde mir passen.


----------



## 95262842 (17. November 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Donnerstag wieder Bultensee-Niteride, oder what!?



könnte mich auch mal wieder dafür begeistern...
habe aber immer noch keine "vernünftige" Lampe


----------



## RoteSora (17. November 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Die Mindestteilnehmeranzahl von 2 Personen ist erreicht, der Niteride findet also statt.
> 
> Kriegen wir fürs Wochenende was geregelt? Da würde ich auch vom Weserwehr starten. Sonntag würde mir passen.



Da wäre ich auch mit von der Party..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (17. November 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Die Mindestteilnehmeranzahl von 2 [...].


 




juk schrieb:


> Kriegen wir fürs Wochenende was geregelt? Da würde ich auch vom Weserwehr starten. Sonntag würde mir passen.


Sonntags geht immer was. Vielleicht erstmal den Niteride und dann ....

[Suchmodus]Vom Auto aus hab ich was entdeckt, vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein Trampelpfad den die Anwohner getreten haben um ihre Gartenabfälle in den Wald zu bringen. Würde dann im Tour-Klartext heißen Warwer Sand - rüber auf die andere Seite B51 zur Sandgrube und dann noch 'nen Tick weiter.[/Suchmodus]


----------



## scarab (17. November 2010)

95262842 schrieb:


> könnte mich auch mal wieder dafür begeistern...
> habe aber immer noch keine "vernünftige" Lampe



Ich könnte mit meiner Sigma Black LED aushelfen. Ist zwar auch nur eine Lenkerlampe, aber vielleicht ein wenig heller als Deine.



RoteSora schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch mit von der Party..



Niteride oder Wochenende?

@Ralf: Huh, ist das spannend. Ich hoffe, das klappt am WE.


----------



## juk (17. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> [...] und dann noch 'nen Tick weiter.



Dann nehme ich wohl besser das Langstreckenrad mit.


----------



## Geestraider (17. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Würde dann im Tour-Klartext heißen Warwer Sand - rüber auf die andere Seite B51 zur Sandgrube und dann noch 'nen Tick weiter.[/Suchmodus]



westlich der B51!! vorsicht, in meinem revier räubern, da kenne ich kein pardon


----------



## 95262842 (17. November 2010)

scarab schrieb:


> Ich könnte mit meiner Sigma Black LED aushelfen. Ist zwar auch nur eine Lenkerlampe, aber vielleicht ein wenig heller als Deine.



yippee, 

das hört sich gut an.....


----------



## RoteSora (17. November 2010)

scarab schrieb:


> Niteride oder Wochenende?
> 
> @Ralf: Huh, ist das spannend. Ich hoffe, das klappt am WE.



Wochenende!


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. November 2010)

95262842 schrieb:


> könnte mich auch mal wieder dafür begeistern...
> habe aber immer noch keine "vernünftige" Lampe



wenn bei mir alles klappt, hab ich ab nä Wo ne äußerst  vernünftige Lampe fürn Nightride abzugeben, ne Supernova

Bild im Album, am bike, bei Interesse kurze PM

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hobb (18. November 2010)

Geestraider schrieb:


> westlich der B51!! vorsicht, in meinem revier räubern, da kenne ich kein pardon


moin Michi,
hab ich ja schon zu spüren bekommen.

Die Geschichte mit "der" Motorhaube ist also wirklich kein Zufall gewesen, ich wußte es.

Aber jetzt erst recht, getreu dem Spruch: Was einen nicht umbringt macht einen nur noch härter.

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## kiko (18. November 2010)

andi versucht mitfahrer für donnerstags zu finden. ielleicht schickt ihm jemand den bultenseetreffpunkt. er liest hier wohl nicht mit.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## RoteSora (18. November 2010)

Ist das mit dem Warfer Sand plus B 52, äh 51 am Sonntag nun realistisch?? Wann würden wir uns dann treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (18. November 2010)

moin,
natürlich wird gefahren, was für 'ne Frage?

Jürgen hat es angeschubst und er hat wohl auch die weiteste Anfahrt zum WW. Die Frage wäre also wann er dort sein könnte.

Ansonsten gibt es von mir spätesten Freitagmittag 'ne Ansage.


----------



## RoteSora (18. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> natürlich wird gefahren, was für 'ne Frage?
> 
> Jürgen hat es angeschubst und er hat wohl auch die weiteste Anfahrt zum WW. Die Frage wäre also wann er dort sein könnte.
> ...




Sehr schön, dann bin ich Freitagmittag mal ganz Ohr..


----------



## juk (18. November 2010)

Sonntag würde mir 11 Uhr gut passen. Verhandlungsspielraum nach hinten etwas mehr als nach vorne.


----------



## Hobb (18. November 2010)

würd mir auch gut passen.


----------



## RoteSora (19. November 2010)

Bin dann auch um 11.00 Uhr am Weserwehr..


----------



## Hobb (19. November 2010)

sehr schön!

Die Frage wäre ja noch ob wir dem Rennrad-Mod etwas helfen bei der Suche nach dem richtigen Thread?

Ohne Navi ist die Jugend quasi aufgeschmissen.


----------



## *guru* (19. November 2010)

Hi!
Würd auch gern mitfahren, wird schnell oder eher gemütlich gefahren?
Treff ist mitten in Bremen am Weserwehr oder wo genau ?
Gruß Yannick


----------



## FORT_man (19. November 2010)

Moinsen,

ich kann an diesem WE leider nicht mitkommen 
Viel Spaß im Warwer Sand, hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlammig wie am vergangenen Sonntag, ich habe hinterher das Bike mit der Gießkanne sauber gemacht 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Postal (19. November 2010)

Moinsen

Also wenn ich rechtzeitig wach und vorallem wieder fit bin , dann werd ich mich eventuell auch mit dazugesellen.
Hauptsache, ihr fahrt nicht so schnell 

Gruß
Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (19. November 2010)

*guru* schrieb:


> Hi!
> Würd auch gern mitfahren, wird schnell oder eher gemütlich gefahren?
> Treff ist mitten in Bremen am Weserwehr oder wo genau ?
> Gruß Yannick


 
moin,
genau, auf dem Weserwehr zwischen Weser und Schleuse. Je nach Wetter auch mal oben auf der Schleusenbrücke. Aber man sieht sich ja, sind ja nur ein paar Meter Distanz.

Tempo wird wohl zwischen gemütlich und schnell sein.
So das alle mitkommen.


----------



## De-Ouh (20. November 2010)

jaja, die Jugend 

Dank für den Hinweis auf den richtigen Thread  

Bin dann Sonntag dabei (mit Navi  )


----------



## Geestraider (20. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit "der" Motorhaube ist also wirklich kein Zufall gewesen, ich wußte es.



nana...mit derartigen machenschaften habe ich nix zu tun 
welche ecke über die B51 soll es denn hingehen?


----------



## Hobb (20. November 2010)

moin,
'n büschen in der Warwer Ecke oberhalb Friedhof/Sportplatz und von dort rüber zum leerstehenden  Rasthaus.

Von dort den geraden Weg Richtung Müll und dann in der Abfahrt rechts. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie das da jetzt aussieht.

Ob wir am Hof entlang Richtung Kirchseelte fahren und dann noch angucken was ich vom Auto aus gesehen habe müssen wir dann morgen vor Ort mal gucken.

Der Megadownhill wird das eh nicht sein, höchstens ein weiteres Stückchen Trail für eine große CC Runde.


----------



## Geestraider (20. November 2010)

da rechts runter war ich auch schon länger nicht mehr gefahren, war beim letzten mal aber frei. von kirchseelte aus richtung ippener waren irgendwo noch ein paar trails bei der schießanlage, ansonsten ist beim alten munitionsdepot in dünsen noch ein bischen was, nix spektakuleres. von da aus kann man aber schon fast zur ozeanbrücke, ist nurnoch ein katzensprung durch'n harpstedter wald.

apropro große CC runde, habe die alte osterrunde etwas optimiert  waren mir zuwenig trails drin


----------



## Hobb (20. November 2010)

da rechts runter bin ich wohl im März zuletzt gewesen. Das Neue ist ja recht flowig bis zu dem Loch mit den fiesen Wurzeln. Da kann schon mal 'n LR zu Bruch gehen.

Diese kleine Schleife "um den Hof rum" ist immer wieder nett.

Westlich der Schießanlage kann man auch schon mal im tiefen Sand hängenbleiben. Aber so weit wollte ich morgen auf gar keinen Fall. 

Osterrunde, da sind wir an einem See zwischen Annenheide? und Ippener vorbeigefahren und dann zur Ozeanbrücke. An einen Weg am Waldrand kann ich mich erinnern mit vielen tiefen (zu der Zeit fast trockenen) Drecklöchern. Da wollte ich auch noch mal wieder hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (21. November 2010)

war fein heut.
bülders
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/35490


----------



## Hobb (21. November 2010)

jo, hoffentlich noch alle gut nach Hause gekommen.

Glückwunsch an Dino zum Treppchen!


----------



## De-Ouh (21. November 2010)

Ja hat Spaß gemacht 

Viele bekannte Gesichter waren dabei. 

Hier die Route:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=knadttbxptdkzjga

Der Luftdruck scheint im Laufe des Tages stark gestiegen zu sein...oder die Landschaft unter uns in rasantem Tempo abgesackt  Das Höhenprofil kann man so natürlich nicht ganz ernst nehmen


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2010)

Denis-Oliver schrieb:


> Ja hat Spaß gemacht
> 
> Viele bekannte Gesichter waren dabei.
> 
> ...



Bist Du den Scharfrichter hochgefahren?


----------



## Geestraider (21. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> da rechts runter bin ich wohl im März zuletzt gewesen. Das Neue ist ja recht flowig bis zu dem Loch mit den fiesen Wurzeln. Da kann schon mal 'n LR zu Bruch gehen.


Stimmt, genauso wars im August auch 




Hobb schrieb:


> Westlich der Schießanlage kann man auch schon mal im tiefen Sand hängenbleiben.


Im Sommer ist der Sand schon recht tief, ich finde es auch nicht ganz so toll.



Hobb schrieb:


> Osterrunde, da sind wir an einem See zwischen Annenheide? und Ippener vorbeigefahren und dann zur Ozeanbrücke. An einen Weg am Waldrand kann ich mich erinnern mit vielen tiefen (zu der Zeit fast trockenen) Drecklöchern. Da wollte ich auch noch mal wieder hin.


Der Baggersee auf der Großen Höhe, oberhalb geht der Trail an der Delme los, das beste was die Große Höhe zu bieten hat
Bin genau diese Runde heute gefahren, über Ozeanbrücke und Flachsbäkentrail nach Wildeshausen.


----------



## Hobb (21. November 2010)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Stimmt, genauso wars im August auch


 
moin, 
das bezieht sich hoffentlich auf den flow und nicht auf LR.

Wir sind heute zu 8 gewesen und alle gut durchgekommen. Trotz der vielen Pferde(-stärken) mit denen wir uns den Wald teilen durften.
Das Wetter war ja allerfeinst und selbst die, angesichts des gestrigen Regens, erwarteten Drecklöcher hatten frei.

Die magucken Suche war übrigens negativ.

Delme-trail, Vielen Dank für die Bestätigung. Werd ich ma nach gucken.


----------



## Geestraider (21. November 2010)

meinte den flow und das wurzelloch, aber mit LR alles Ok 

Hatte heute ne menge hundestärken, auf der großen höhe aber normal.
schlammig wars nur aufm flachsbäkentrail ein wenig, lag aber genug laub drüber, so hielt sich die sauerei in grenzen.

delme-trail findeste ganz einfach. beim baggersee fährste zum hinteren ende des abhangs, links in wald rein und immer rechts halten.


----------



## Hobb (21. November 2010)

irgendwas find ich immer.


----------



## kiko (21. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du den Scharfrichter hochgefahren?



ich schon.


.....ca 3m





.....und dino war gedopt.


----------



## De-Ouh (22. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du den Scharfrichter hochgefahren?



Bei mir waren es einmal 2 und beim zweiten Versuch 6m...danach war Schieben angesagt  

Man wird mich da in nächster Zeit öfter treffen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (22. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-e8xkqIDmg"]YouTube        - Victor Lazlo & Stefan Waggershausen - Das erste Mal tat's noch weh 1990[/nomedia]


----------



## Hobb (22. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du den Scharfrichter hochgefahren?


 
Als guru fährt man da mit dem schwersten Rad hoch und kommt nichtmal an die K**zkante. Unglaublich.

Nomen est omen


----------



## De-Ouh (22. November 2010)

Ich kann mir momentan noch nicht mal vorstellen, dass ich da jemals hochkommen werden  

Mal sehen...


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2010)

Denis-Oliver schrieb:


> Ich kann mir momentan noch nicht mal vorstellen, dass ich da jemals hochkommen werden
> 
> Mal sehen...



Wobei der laut Fotos vom Untergrund her durchaus fahrbar aussah (das soll jetzt aber nicht heissen das ich das geschafft hätte).


----------



## kiko (22. November 2010)

für hobb.
"...mit nokon geht alles"






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> für hobb.
> "...mit nokon geht alles"
> 
> 
> ...



Na das nenne ich mal Ingenieurskunst, so haben die Shimanos sich das wohl gedacht...


----------



## kiko (22. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich mal Ingenieurskunst, so haben die Shimanos sich das wohl gedacht...



 könnte das sicherlich auch so zusammenschustern, wie sich die shimpansen das gedacht haben. würde auch prächtig funktionieren.

...wär aber zu einfach.
steh mehr auf resteverwertung.



ach ja.
hab da von sonntach noch ne rechnung offen, die zwingend beglichen werden muss.
hab daher ein wenig aufgerüstet.
wenn jemand, vorzugsweise bei tageslicht, mitkommen möchte........


----------



## Hobb (22. November 2010)

moin,
aha! Ob man die Nabe wohl um 180° drehen kann um den Zug nach hinten zu bekommen?

Hab ab näxte Woche Tagesfreizeit.


----------



## kiko (22. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> aha! Ob man die Nabe wohl um 180° drehen kann um den Zug nach hinten zu bekommen?
> 
> Hab ab näxte Woche Tagesfreizeit.



hmmmm. sicher machbar. für fahrradständer aber wohl ungeeignet.


näxte woche reicht. läuft ja nich weg. die angelegenheit verursacht nur ein weig kratzen im hals.

dann werd ich morgen mal probieren, wie der albert in richtich fett auf dem ab trail läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (22. November 2010)

achso. ich park auch immer vorwärts ein.

Das weiße Zeuch ist schon wieder im Anflug.


----------



## kiko (22. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das weiße Zeuch ist schon wieder im Anflug.



glaub ich erst, wenn ichs seh


----------



## FORT_man (22. November 2010)

Hallo,

das war ja gestern eine schöne große Runde, prima, daß so Viele dabei waren 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## De-Ouh (22. November 2010)

Ich wäre für eine Wiederholung am Sonntag


----------



## Hobb (23. November 2010)

Drei Sonntage hintereinander Warwer Sand? Och, nööhö..


----------



## Hobb (24. November 2010)

moin,
ich wäre morgen beim Niteride dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (24. November 2010)

grad ne mail bekommen.

Wichtige Information!

Hallo Stefan Jxxxxx,

leider haben Sie seit einigen Monaten kein Guthaben mehr aufgeladen. Bitte haben Sie VerstÃ¤ndnis, dass daher in KÃ¼rze Ihre SIM-Karte mit Ihrer simyo Rufnummer 0163-6273302 inaktiv geschaltet wird. Um unseren gÃ¼nstigen Tarif aufrechterhalten zu kÃ¶nnen, sind wir dazu leider gezwungen.

Jetzt mÃ¶chten wir Ihnen die MÃ¶glichkeit geben, ein eventuelles MissverstÃ¤ndnis auszurÃ¤umen:

aufladen oder abmelden, obwohl noch 12â¬ drauf sind.


geilo.
ich bin somit in dem club der wenigquatscher, denen eine prepaidkarte noch nicht wenig genug ist.

ihr dÃ¼rft meine nummer also lÃ¶schen.

grÃ¼sse, der phonlose.


----------



## Hendrik1 (24. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> grad ne mail bekommen.
> 
> Wichtige Information!
> 
> ...




... bitten wir höflich um Auszahlung des bestehenden Guthabens in Höhe von  12,00 auf das nachfolgend bezeichnete Konto....


----------



## kiko (24. November 2010)

schiet druff.
es war ein schneller tod
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## juk (24. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> ich wäre morgen beim Niteride dabei.



Fein! Ich kann noch nicht 100%ig zusagen, aber ich denke dat wird schon.  Mache morgen nochmal Meldung.


----------



## PhatBiker (25. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> glaub ich erst, wenn ichs seh




dann schau jetzt mal raus . . .


----------



## Twinkie (25. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> schiet druff.
> es war ein schneller tod
> 
> 
> ...



wat kann denn das hündchen dafür, wenn der mächtige eingeber die schnittstelle lahmlegt? 

ich würde dir zum nikolausi gerne feuerholz und einen teppich schenken, damit wir weiterhin in kontakt bleiben


----------



## juk (25. November 2010)

Ich bin heute um 19h am Bultensee!


----------



## Hobb (25. November 2010)

diesmal werde ich pünktlich dort sein.

...man könnte schon fast in Versuchung geraten nur noch Nachts zu fahren...


----------



## huxley (26. November 2010)

Fein war's!


----------



## De-Ouh (26. November 2010)

Is denn für Sonntag schon was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (26. November 2010)

Krusenberg.

Normalerweise gleich im Anschluß an die DTM aber mit Mitfahrern natürlich auch gern etwas später.


----------



## De-Ouh (26. November 2010)

Klingt doch gut, wieder um 11Uhr? oder 10? Ich weiß ja nicht, wann die DTM vorbei ist.


----------



## Hobb (26. November 2010)

11°° ist wohl realistischer.


----------



## De-Ouh (26. November 2010)

Okay


----------



## RoteSora (26. November 2010)

Ich habe die Nacht vorher zwar noch XR, versuche mich aber auch bis 11.00 Uhr aus dem Bett zu schälen..


----------



## De-Ouh (26. November 2010)

...alternativ könnten wir einen Abhol-aus-dem-Bett-Klingel-Dienst einrichtigen


----------



## RoteSora (26. November 2010)

Mal schauen, wie viel Alkohol ich benötige, um die Musik von Xavier Rudd zu ertragen

Ich werde mir mal vorsorglich zwei Wecker stellen


----------



## De-Ouh (26. November 2010)

Allein der Name "Xavier" impliziert schon einen leichten Brechreiz, da braucht es gar nicht mehr sooo viel Alkohol  

P.s.: Fertig sortiert, jetzt wird "getütet"


----------



## RoteSora (26. November 2010)

Denis-Oliver schrieb:


> Allein der Name "Xavier" impliziert schon einen leichten Brechreiz, da braucht es gar nicht mehr sooo viel Alkohol



Ich hoffe inständig, dass da möglichst wenig Parallelen zu der Musik von Xavier N. bestehen  :kotz:

Ansonsten wird der Weg kein leichter sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## De-Ouh (26. November 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird der Weg kein leichter sein



Aber dafür könntest du schneller "Abschied nehm'" 



Also 11Uhr WW, ich werde da sein


----------



## FORT_man (26. November 2010)

Moin,

ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, es kommt ein Kumpel von mir aus Hamburg zu Besuch.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## De-Ouh (28. November 2010)

So'n scheiß, ich muss auch absagen  Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß!!!!

Edit:

Sora hat grade auch angerufen: Krank!


----------



## Hendrik1 (28. November 2010)

Bin auch nicht fit. Evtl. geht es heute abend auf die Rolle...


----------



## kiko (28. November 2010)

tja, ich fands fein heut.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/35655?1290959616
dinos brücke hat irgend ein klops wohl geschaft.


----------



## Hobb (28. November 2010)

dito.

Allen eine Gute Genesung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (28. November 2010)

Geestraider schrieb:
			
		

> delme-trail findeste ganz einfach.


 
Stimmt! Dabei hatte ich noch nicht mal danach gesucht.

Danke!


----------



## Postal (28. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> dinos brücke hat irgend ein klops wohl geschaft.



Also ich bin zwar nicht der leichteste, aber ich wars jedenfalls nicht. Letzten Sonntag war das Ding noch ganz...auch nachdem ich drüber gefahren bin 
Schöne Bilder haste gemacht


----------



## kiko (28. November 2010)

Postal schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar nicht der leichteste, aber ich wars jedenfalls nicht. Letzten Sonntag war das Ding noch ganz...auch nachdem ich drüber gefahren bin
> Schöne Bilder haste gemacht



meine gedanken schweiften eh in richtung spaziergänger.

...wär ich gern bei gewesen


----------



## Postal (28. November 2010)

Wäre vorm Frost sicherlich spaßig gewesen, so schlammig wie es dort war


----------



## kiko (28. November 2010)

Postal schrieb:


> so schlammig wie es dort war



nabenbaden.


----------



## Postal (28. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> nabenbaden.



würd ich auch mal sagen


----------



## juk (28. November 2010)

Simma heut alle allein gefahren, was!? 11h war mir heute zu früh, hab ich mich später noch 2 Std. gequält. War doch recht kühl. 5 Std. wie beim Dauerradler wären nie im Leben drin gewesen! Respekt!


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Simma heut alle allein gefahren, was!? 11h war mir heute zu früh, hab ich mich später noch 2 Std. gequält. War doch recht kühl. 5 Std. wie beim Dauerradler wären nie im Leben drin gewesen! Respekt!



Respekt an Dich, normalerweise kommst Du doch bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad Plus nicht mehr vorm Ofen hervor!


----------



## FORT_man (28. November 2010)

Hmm, die Bilder kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor, seid Ihr heute den AB-Trail gefahren?
Was ist das denn da für eine kleine, kaputte Brücke?

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## Postal (28. November 2010)

juk schrieb:


> War doch recht kühl



Ist doch schön, wenn es etwas kühler ist. dann kommt man (theoretisch) nicht mehr so ins schwitzen 
Ich glaub, ich werd die Tage wohl mal einen Niteride übern AB-Trail machen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (28. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Stimmt! Dabei hatte ich noch nicht mal danach gesucht.
> 
> Danke!



ooch menno...hatte heute keine zeit sonst hätte ich sicher auch die höhe gerockt 
trotzdem nix zu danken 
und wenn du das nächste mal in die gegend kommst meldest dich vorher, vielleicht kam man ein stückchen zusammen fahren 
ich hoffe zumindest es hat dir auch so gefallen!


----------



## Hobb (28. November 2010)

moin Michi,
der Waldboden ist trocken und schnell, der Sand an der Oberfläche gefroren und tragfähig und so kam was unvermeidbar war: das olle Stevens fing an zu fliegen und mit Müh und Not konnte ich vor dem Baggersee den Anker werfen. Rückenwind war auch.

Auf Deutsch: war so nicht geplant.

Gut das ich vorher noch das Licht abgetakelt habe sonst würden wir immer noch rocken.


----------



## Geestraider (28. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch: war so nicht geplant.



sowas könnte man auch mal planen 
muß allerdings vorweg nehmen das meine konditionelle verfassung im moment eher als formschwach zu bewerten ist  massiver zeitmangels in kombination mit mangelnder motivation ist als ursache diagnostiziert 
eine notwendige therapie wird gerade vorbereitet und hoffentlich bald erfolgreich angetreten  damit wir auch in zukunft anständig trails rocken können 
sooo...und nun super size me auf 3sat schauen, damit die therapie auch anschlägt


----------



## Hobb (28. November 2010)

Geestraider schrieb:


> sowas könnte man auch mal planen


Stimmt. Immerhin habe ich heute 'ne gute Basis zusammengefahren um einen Treff im Bereich der großen Höhe zu finden bzw. vorzuschlagen.


Geestraider schrieb:


> muß allerdings vorweg nehmen das meine konditionelle verfassung im moment eher als formschwach zu bewerten ist.


ach hör auf!

Vorher wartet allerdings noch der Scharfrichter?


----------



## Geestraider (28. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Stimmt. Immerhin habe ich heute 'ne gute Basis zusammengefahren um einen Treff im Bereich der großen Höhe zu finden bzw. vorzuschlagen.
> ach hör auf!
> Vorher wartet allerdings noch der Scharfrichter?



so weit ist die höhe von bremen ja auch garnicht weg und es ist eine gute ausgangsposition für touren richtung harpstedt - wildeshausen etc.

den scharfrichter hatte ich im sommer mal unter den reifen, allerdings muß ich gestehen das mir die letzten 1,5 - 2m gefehlt hatten während mein kumpel spontan mal gleich ganz rauf ist  
wem der scharfrichter nicht reicht, bei ostrittrum kenne ich einen steilhang wogegen der scharfrichter pillepalle ist


----------



## Hobb (28. November 2010)

Weit ist es nicht aber Querfeldein ist nicht so ganz einfach hinzubekommen auf einem möglichst geradem Weg. Eigentlich ist der Bogen über Ristedt und Dünsen gesetzt. Alternativ dazu Silbersee- Mackenstedt- Ippener.

Aber lustig ist es schon gewesen in/auf der Großen Höhe. War auch viel los, Hund Katze Maus.

Der Scharfrichter hat ja kurz vor dem Ende noch so ein steileres Stück. Da kann man schon mal hängenbleiben. Gefahren bin ich das schon aber mal eben aus dem Ärmel schütteln ist bei mir nicht drin. Muß auch nicht. Noch steiler tut auch nicht Not, also rauf natürlich.


----------



## kiko (28. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Vorher wartet allerdings noch der Scharfrichter?



di/12/ww?


----------



## juk (28. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Respekt an Dich, normalerweise kommst Du doch bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad Plus nicht mehr vorm Ofen hervor!



Na hörma! Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei!


----------



## Geestraider (28. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Weit ist es nicht aber Querfeldein ist nicht so ganz einfach hinzubekommen auf einem möglichst geradem Weg. Eigentlich ist der Bogen über Ristedt und Dünsen gesetzt. Alternativ dazu Silbersee- Mackenstedt- Ippener.
> 
> Aber lustig ist es schon gewesen in/auf der Großen Höhe. War auch viel los, Hund Katze Maus.
> 
> Der Scharfrichter hat ja kurz vor dem Ende noch so ein steileres Stück. Da kann man schon mal hängenbleiben...



dieses kurze steile wurde mir zum verhängnes 

querfeldein ist schwer, stimmt, über steller heide ginge auch noch.

die große höhe ist sowas wie das delmenhorster hundeklo, also nicht zu weit vom weg abkommen  die meistens bleiben aber aufm übungplatz oder beim see. auf dem delmetrail haste aber gelegendlich mal einen  behuften vierbeiner oder nen crosser mit motor. im bereich des schullandheim auch mal ein rudel kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (28. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> di/12/ww?


----------



## Hobb (28. November 2010)

Wochentags sind dort sicher auch mal Baustellenfahrzeuge unterwegs. Wird ja doch recht viel gebuddelt in ABnähe.


----------



## Hobb (29. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> di/12/ww?


oder vielleicht doch lieber di/12/bk?


----------



## kiko (29. November 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> oder vielleicht doch lieber di/12/bk?



dank dir.


----------



## Hobb (29. November 2010)




----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2010)

Wegen Tass Kaff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (29. November 2010)

bk = becher kaff


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2010)

Ah, Wortspiel!


----------



## kiko (30. November 2010)

drop gelutscht.
ich mach nu wieder annere reifen druf.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hobb (30. November 2010)

Annare Reifen? Ach ja, Winnerreifen.

Das GPS-dingens der heutigen Runde lade ich hoch sobald wir mal wieder 1-2 Wochen Tauwetter gehabt haben.


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> drop gelutscht.
> ich mach nu wieder annere reifen druf.
> 
> 
> ...



de hobb in action...!


----------



## Hobb (30. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> de hobb in action...!


ging so.

Kiko ist da hoch, für mich war spätens an der Kante schluß mit lustich.


----------



## kiko (30. November 2010)

mein kumpel albert hatte nach der kartuschenpumperei noch 1,6bar.
der is da so vollig von selbst hochgeschmatzt.

auf unser sackgassenintermezzo gps bin ich gespannt.
immer bis zum ende und retour.
so kann man auch km machen.

...aber nur versuch macht kluch.
warn doch feine wege bei.


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ging so.
> 
> Kiko ist da hoch, für mich war spätens an der Kante schluß mit lustich.



runter is glaub ich lusticher - sieht irgentwie nach "volle Pulle" aus - und wo war gleich noch der Helm


----------



## juk (1. Dezember 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> [...]und wo war gleich noch der Helm



Was spricht dagegen auch mal ohne zu fahren? Sind alle erwachsen hier, und jeder kann das evtl. vorhandene Risiko selbst einschätzen.

Apropos Risiko. *Der morgige Niteride muss ohne mich statt finden*. Helm schützt vor Frostbeulen nicht.


----------



## Hobb (1. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> mein kumpel albert hatte nach der kartuschenpumperei noch 1,6bar.


moin,
mich interessiert in solchen Fällen immer das wieso warum. Deshalb beachte ich ja auch immer gewisse Dinge bei der Reifenmontage.

Mit Deinem dicken Kumpel Albert haste aber nicht viel Glück. Das fing ja schon damit an das Du den gar nicht haben wolltest, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Hau ihn in die Tonne.

Am Donnerstag würde ich auch lieber bei Tageslicht fahren, man kann ja nie wissen wieviel Schnee tatsächlich runterkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postal (1. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen

Ist denn morgen irgendjemand zum Niteriden los?

Gruß
Andree


----------



## scarab (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde die nächste zwei Donnerstags-Niterides nicht mitmachen können. Der Weihnachtsfeier-Marathon geht los. Endlich. Bin von der ganzen Fahrradfahrerei schon ganz ausgemergelt.


----------



## kiko (1. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag würde ich auch lieber bei Tageslicht fahren, man kann ja nie wissen wieviel Schnee tatsächlich runterkommt.



na denn...
12/haw/28"/midibreite


----------



## Hobb (1. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> na denn...
> 12/haw/28"/midibreite


bin dabei, wenn Schnee is mit dem 26"


----------



## kiko (2. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ... mit dem 26"



is etwas glatt draussen. ich fahr noch bei bernd voebei und mach die anneren reifen aufs mtb.
bleibt also bei 26".
kannst mich auch da abholen.


----------



## Hobb (2. Dezember 2010)

hmhh, würd es gern beim HaW belassen.


----------



## kiko (2. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> hmhh, würd es gern beim HaW belassen.



bis gleich


----------



## huxley (2. Dezember 2010)

Fahre heute auch nicht, auch wenn ich seit der Runde in der letzten Woche wieder ziemlich angefixt bin.  Mache eventuell ne Stunde im Bürgerpark rum, so alibimäßig überhaupt irgendwas zu tun...

Das ist ein Wetter (und ne Temperatur), spiele schon mit dem Gedanken mich im Fitness Studio anzumelden.


----------



## kiko (2. Dezember 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
ich gewöhn mich langsam wieder dranne. letzten dez hatte ich 13 oder 14 platten.
meine standpumpe hab ich nu immer dabei.
rest der bilders
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35655


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoteSora (2. Dezember 2010)

..Auch wenn man sich gewöhnt, müssen sich manche Ereignisse nicht unbedingt wiederholen.. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es in diesem Jahr ne kürzere Serie wird..


----------



## Hobb (2. Dezember 2010)

...ich packe meine Rucksack und nehme mit:...
Wenn es sonst nix ist.

Hat wohl doch noch etwas mehr geschnitten.


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen auch mal ohne zu fahren?



Das Wetter bzw die bodenbedingungen vielleicht?!

oder vielleicht n 50cm Baumstumpf in weniger als 20cm Kopfnähe nach dem Einschlag? Hat mich zumindest davon überzeugt das "ma ohne" oder ohne und/ oder in Kombination mit "ma eben" im allgemeinen keine so gute Idee ist und übel ausgehen könnte.  Wie du schon sagtest, muß jeder selber wissen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hobb (3. Dezember 2010)

moin Jan,
"ma eben" vor die Tür hat ja in den vergangenen Tagen nie ohne entsprechende Bekleidungsrituale stattgefunden.

"Ma eben" 'ne Tour > 4h kann dann in puncto Schutzbekleidung auch "mal" einen Kompromiss bedeuten, damit mir nicht die Ohren abfallen.

Fällt mir grad ein: "Quatsch mir nich die Ohrn ab"
Aus welchem Film kenn ich den Spruch?

Allen einen unfallfreie Zeit
ralf


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jan,
> "ma eben" vor die Tür hat ja in den vergangenen Tagen nie ohne entsprechende Bekleidungsrituale stattgefunden.
> 
> "Ma eben" 'ne Tour > 4h kann dann in puncto Schutzbekleidung auch "mal" einen Kompromiss bedeuten, damit mir nicht die Ohren abfallen.
> ...



Moin Ralf,

"ma eben" meint eigenlich eher sone "schwachsinnige" Spontan- Idee "ma eben" bergab über sone fette Blattwurzel ohne Helm zu springen oder was Ähnliches was sich einem unterwegs ja ma so anbietet, obwohl man eigentlich ja nur n bischen "spazierenfahrn" wollte.


Gruß

Jan

und halt die Ohren steif


----------



## Hobb (3. Dezember 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> und halt die Ohren steif



 ja klar, Du auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (7. Dezember 2010)

moin,
ich würde morgen so ab Mittag ein wenig rumrollern wollen.

Möchte jemand mit?


----------



## Postal (7. Dezember 2010)

Bin ich hier der einzige, der ehrlicher harter Arbeit nachgehen muß und sich deshalb mittags nicht aufs Rad setzen kann??


----------



## Hobb (7. Dezember 2010)

nö, biste nich. Allerdings laufe, ähh gehe ich der harten, ehrlichen Arbeit auch schon mal im Dunkeln nach.

Ich arme Sau darf bei dem Wetter meinen Resturlaub verballern.


----------



## Postal (7. Dezember 2010)

Wieso, ist doch super Wetter


----------



## FORT_man (7. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ........Ich arme Sau darf bei dem Wetter meinen Resturlaub verballern.



Da kenne ich auch was von, das habe ich schon hinter mir 
Habe mir von Gore Bike Wear den Face Warmer geleistet, das Ding sieht so aus wie eine Mischung von Dr. Lecters Maske und der Unterseite einer Sturmhaube.
Ist aber ganz praktisch, morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Auf dem MTB habe ich das Ding allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Hobb (7. Dezember 2010)

..man ist ja schon glücklich wenn es nicht regnet...


----------



## Postal (7. Dezember 2010)

Wie heißt es doch so schön: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur die falsche Kleidung


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> nö, biste nich. Allerdings laufe, ähh gehe ich der harten, ehrlichen Arbeit auch schon mal im Dunkeln nach.
> 
> Ich arme Sau darf bei dem Wetter meinen Resturlaub verballern.



Da kenne ich was von, geht bei mir demnächst auch wieder damit los!


----------



## 95262842 (8. Dezember 2010)

Jemand Bock auf'n niteride morgen abend??
Will meine "neue" Lampe ausprobieren...


----------



## Postal (8. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen

Also für einen Niteride könnt ich mich morgen auch begeistern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (8. Dezember 2010)

am  sonntach hab ich ne verabredung mit nem ab-einsteiger.
12/haw/crosser.

...wenn noch jemand mit möchte?!
bis denne


----------



## 95262842 (8. Dezember 2010)

Postal schrieb:


> Also für einen Niteride könnt ich mich morgen auch begeistern



Wo/Ab wo würdest du denn fahren wollen? 

Weiß noch nicht sicher ob des morgen klappt, mein Hals meldet seit heut Abend nen kratzen.... 
hoffe das is bis morgen wieder wech und wird nich schlimmer.... scheiss kälte.....


----------



## Postal (9. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen

Also ich bin offen für alles,solange ich mit dem Rad anreisen kann.
Mich plagt zwar auch gerade eine Triefnase,aber bei dem Schnee muß ich heute Abend einfach raus.


----------



## juk (9. Dezember 2010)

Am Bultensee wird heute wohl auch niemand stehen. Der eine weihnachtsfeiert, der andere arbeitet diese Woche im dunkeln (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe), und meine Wenigkeit fühlt sich leicht erkältungsgefährdet und wird daher indoor trainieren.

Aber die weisse Winterlandschaft ist schon nett anzusehen. Heut abend ist das eh nur noch Matsch. :-/


----------



## Hobb (9. Dezember 2010)

moin,
ähh..., manchmal arbeite ich im Dunkeln aber im Moment ist Urlaub. Deshalb ist auch keine Notwendigkeit zum Niteride da, auch wenn die immer ganz lustig sind. Vielleicht geht es gleich noch zum Schneepflügen auch wenn das nicht geplant war. Bevor der Schnee wieder weg ist. Noch macht er ja Spaß.

Kann man kaum glauben mit dem Tauwetter.

Sonntag hab ich mich zum Crossrennen angemeldet, ma sehn watt datt wird.


----------



## 95262842 (9. Dezember 2010)

Postal schrieb:


> Mich plagt zwar auch gerade eine Triefnase,aber bei dem Schnee muß ich heute Abend einfach raus.



Also ich werd heut leider absagen müssen, jegliche sportliche Betätigung heute macht keinen Sinn bei den Halsschmerzen.... 
Ich hoffe es wird schnell besser und ich kann am WE oder spätestens nächsten Do wieder lostreten.... 
sry Michael


----------



## Hobb (10. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> (...)Aber die weisse Winterlandschaft ist schon nett anzusehen. Heut abend ist das eh nur noch Matsch. :-/


moin,
hab ich auch gedacht aber das hat sich eben doch ganz anders dargestellt. Am Bultensee ist 'ne schöne festgetrampelte Spur.


----------



## juk (10. Dezember 2010)

Erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt. 

Wenn morgen nicht zu besch.... Wetter ist, fahr ich wohl die üblichen Ostspots ab. Inkl. Cluvenhagen. Für Mitfahrer ist sicher auch Platz. Start 11 oder 12 Uhr, ich würde sogar den Umweg über den Bultensee machen.


----------



## Postal (10. Dezember 2010)

Also gestern Abend ließ es sich auch wunderbar fahren.
Nur leider hat mich beim Tierheim ein platter Hinterreifen gestoppt...und das auch noch, wenn man keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (10. Dezember 2010)

"..die üblichen Ostspots" klingen verlockend aber ich hab mich jetzt schon auf das Crossen am Sonntag festgelegt.

Bis die Tage


----------



## scarab (10. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt.
> 
> Wenn morgen nicht zu besch.... Wetter ist, fahr ich wohl die üblichen Ostspots ab. Inkl. Cluvenhagen. Für Mitfahrer ist sicher auch Platz. Start 11 oder 12 Uhr, ich würde sogar den Umweg über den Bultensee machen.



Ich müsste mich eigentlich auch mal wieder bewegen. Sach´mal ´ne genaue Uhrzeit. Wenn sich sonst niemand mehr findet, könnt ich Dich auch abholen.

Ein Auge auf´s Wetter sollten wir aber in jedem Fall auch haben. Bis jetzt bin ich ohne Erkältung durch den Winter gekommen. Das sollte möglichst auch so bleiben.

Ciao Jan


----------



## juk (10. Dezember 2010)

Okay, entweder 12 am Bultensee oder wenn sich niemand mehr findet, kannste mich auch ab 11 abholen. 

bis evtl. morgen,
Jürgen


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

moin,
ich mußte gerade feststellen das der 4-kant Kurbelabzieher bei Octalink nicht flunzt.

Brauch ich sowas dafür?
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Zubeho...uer-Kurbelabzieher____15348_11699__11512.html

Den hab ich.
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Zubeho...eher-fuer-Alulager____10368_11699__11512.html

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## juk (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube Du brauchst TL-FC 15 in Verbindung mit TL-FC 10, welcher dem o.a. zumindest ähnlich ist, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe. Den könnte ich beim Donnerstäglichen Niteride, so er denn statt findet, mitbringen.


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

Das Teil sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus, Danke!

Beiim niteride wäre ich dabei, ich melde mich auf jeden Fall vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (14. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> ich mußte gerade feststellen das der 4-kant Kurbelabzieher bei Octalink nicht flunzt.
> 
> Brauch ich sowas dafür?
> ...



2cent stücke unterlegen.


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

negativ, ich seh zu das ich das richtige Werkzeug bekomm.

Aber trotzdem Danke!


----------



## kiko (14. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> negativ, ich seh zu das ich das richtige Werkzeug bekomm.
> 
> Aber trotzdem Danke!



wat machenmer morje?


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

radfarn?

Weyerberg?


----------



## kiko (14. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> radfarn?
> 
> Weyerberg?



wie es dir passt.


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

12°° HaW.

Mit breiten Reifen und Licht für alle Fälle.


----------



## kiko (14. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> 12°° HaW.
> 
> Mit breiten Reifen und Licht für alle Fälle.



bis denne


----------



## Twinkie (14. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> 2cent stücke unterlegen.



der euro ist keine harte währung!!! hätte noch ein paar 2centstücke in linsenform weiter zu reichen.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> der euro ist keine harte währung!!! hätte noch ein paar 2centstücke in linsenform weiter zu reichen.



Geld zu manipulieren ist doch verboten...


----------



## Hendrik1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> der euro ist keine harte währung!!! hätte noch ein paar 2centstücke in linsenform weiter zu reichen.



Hatte ich auch mal. Schön in die Welle hineingedrückt. Seitdem nehme ich die Schrauben mit "integriertem" Abzieher. Abschrauben, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

die Kurbel war halt günstig....

Damit werde ich schon fertig, null problemo!

Was mich ein wenig mehr ärgert: mein E-mail ist wohl kaputt. Zumindest bei bestimmten Kontakten. Oder ich werde ignoriert.


----------



## kiko (14. Dezember 2010)

waren 5pfennig stabiler?
bei mir hat dat mal geklappt
eure versuche sind aber auch süss.


wenn ich mich recht erinnere, fährt im alutech auch noch ne m8 schraube in der hohlwelle durch die gegend.
die kurbel ging runter. die schraube aber nich mehr raus.


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

Dafür sind jetzt die ollen LR schön sauber. Ein wenig Vino und dazu der Spiritusdunst, voll ein inne Birne, ui.


----------



## kiko (14. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> voll ein inne Birne, ui.



...vielleicht inorierst du ja deswegen bestimmte leutz.


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

meinste? *grübel*


----------



## kiko (14. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> meinste? *grübel*


besoffene und kleine kinder halten sich immer an die wahrheit.


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2010)

das mach ich doch eh immer!

Du nich?


----------



## kiko (14. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> das mach ich doch eh immer!
> 
> Du nich?



kindskopp mein name ...und dauerbreit dazu.
weitere erklärungen?


----------



## Hobb (15. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du brauchst TL-FC 15 in Verbindung mit TL-FC 10, welcher dem o.a. zumindest ähnlich ist, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe. Den könnte ich beim Donnerstäglichen Niteride, so er denn statt findet, mitbringen.


moin,
würde ich sehr gut finden, beides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (15. Dezember 2010)

Meine Karma muss zum Service.  
Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich ausreichend Licht habe... Falls jemand aushelfen kann, ... bitte gerne.

Ebenfalls ist es fraglich, ob ich morgen pünktlich am Treff sein kann. Evtl. musste ich auch noch den Abhol-Joker ziehen. 
Alles nich so einfach...


----------



## Hobb (15. Dezember 2010)

moin,
meine Miragen pfeifen auch schon aus dem letzten Loch, aber wenn Dir das hell genug ist?

Ansonsten muß man ja nicht zwingend niteriden wenn Material und Zeit nicht mitspielen.

Karma zum Service, das ist wohl wieder so eine Metapher die ich nicht verstehe.

Mitten in der Woche, mitten im Monat, mitten im Leben: die Bilder von heute.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/35960

Leider ohne Blue sky.


----------



## kiko (15. Dezember 2010)

...und ein paar von mir.
war echt schön heut.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/35963


----------



## kiko (15. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Falls jemand aushelfen kann, ... bitte gerne.



wenn du morgen in der innenstadt zu tun hast.....
für einen entlohnungskaff würde ich sie sonntach dann bei dir wieder rausholen.


edith: hab gerade post von der swb erhalten. nette erhöhung.
hat jemand erfahrung mit anbieterwechsel und wohin?


----------



## cux5 (15. Dezember 2010)

erfahrung nicht ,aber eventuell das was
http://www.benergie.de/genossenschaft/genossenschaft.php


----------



## juk (15. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> wenn du morgen in der innenstadt zu tun hast.....
> für einen entlohnungskaff würde ich sie sonntach dann bei dir wieder rausholen.
> 
> 
> ...



Innenstadt!  Wann hab ich die das letzte Mal gesehen?

Hab heut in der Zeitung von der 20%igen Erhöhung für Gaskunden gelesen. Anbieter kann man bei verivox.de suchen.

Hmm... Vielleicht sollt man den Niteride morgen wirklich sausen lassen.   Bis wann brauchste ne endgültige Ansage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi

wie ich sehe ist die Somemrpause langsam vorbei  im Januar bin ich wohl mal wieder eine woche im lande und würd mich freuen wenn ich da mal wieder ne runde mitradeln kann. bezüglich der bikelampe:
@ kiko hab den akku von der DX mal zerlegt vermessen und mittells computerlader "fit" gemacht leuchtdauer jetzt wieder über 2 Std bei einer kapazität von 3900mah also war doch noch nicht ganz hinüber

mfg moritz

P.s. ne helmhalterung dafür hast du nicht zufällig noch oder?


----------



## kiko (15. Dezember 2010)

vervox is eher fürn mors. puschen wohl anbieter, die erhöhte provisionen zahlen. puschen erfolgt bei den anbietern durch versteckte nebenkosten, die im ranking nicht auftauchen. man munkelt, verivox weiss das.
in reiseportalen funktioniert das auch so. platz 1 im ranking ist meist nicht der günstigste anbieter.

werd ich mich wohl etwas einarbeiten müssen.


----------



## Hobb (15. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Bis wann brauchste ne endgültige Ansage?


 
das gilt wohl Kiko.

Bin unentschlossen ob ich morgen dem Polizeirevier in Leeste oder Syke zwecks Aussage einen Besuch abstatte.


----------



## juk (16. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> das gilt wohl Kiko.
> 
> Bin unentschlossen ob ich morgen dem Polizeirevier in Leeste oder Syke zwecks Aussage einen Besuch abstatte.



Ne, das galt den/dem Niteride-Interessierten. Ich glaube, das wird heut nix. Wenn man der Wetterhysterie glauben darf, werden wir eh alle völlig eingeschneit werden. Aber wenn man die Wetterdienste kaputt spart, wird man auch in Panik verfallen dürfen. 

Ansonsten gilt: Sie haben das Recht zu schweigen!


----------



## scarab (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde heute nicht zum niteride kommen können, bei mir tropft die Nase doch noch zu sehr.

@kiko: Ich habe den Stromanbieter zwei mal gewechselt und dabei auch verivox genutzt. Natürlich musste auch da genau hinguggen. Aber Du bist ja nicht gezwungen, den ersten Anbieter aus der Liste zu nehmen. Meine Anbieter waren bspw. nicht in den Top 10, zumal der Preis nicht das entscheidende Kriterium war.

Ciao Jan


----------



## Twinkie (16. Dezember 2010)

kannst du dir nich son propeller und ne gasbuddel hinter die ponderosa stellen? du bist doch eh nie to huus


----------



## kiko (16. Dezember 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> kannst du dir nich son propeller und ne gasbuddel hinter die ponderosa stellen? du bist doch eh nie to huus



gas is schon fast beschlossen. hatte "auf meinen ländereien" auch über kollektoren nachgedacht. hab dann aber meine lebenserwartung dagegengesetzt und festgestellt, das es sich nich lohnt.  derzeit läuft da aber noch baustrom. is preislich ne ganz andere liga.

wechsel nu zu swb thermo pro (18,93zu 23,13kw/h). für die zeit meiner verweildauer in dieser butze reicht dat.
danke für die anderen vorschläge.



übrigens bestes bikewetter. macht richtig laune.


----------



## Hobb (16. Dezember 2010)

noch köhnt wi dor mit ümm


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> noch köhnt wi dor mit ümm



Geiles Radfahren, oder nicht!


----------



## Hobb (16. Dezember 2010)

Hättest Sonntag ja auch mit Rad kommen können zum Radrennen im Nachbardorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Hättest Sonntag ja auch mit Rad kommen können zum Radrennen im Nachbardorf.



Da war die Witterung doch noch langweilig!


----------



## Hobb (16. Dezember 2010)

ein begeisterter Radfahrer hat bei jeder Witterung Spaß am Radfahren.

Eine kleine Nachtgeschichte:

der kleine Hobbit pedalierte vorhin durch den Schnee und im Schutze der Dunkelheit via Oberneuland und über den Deich nach Borgfeld um dort gleich wieder Richtung Hexenberg abzubiegen. Dort, wo man dann richtig in die Wümme-Wiesen-Pampa abbiegt wurde der schmale Weg von zwei unbeleuchteten, parkenden PKW blockiert. Höflichkeitsabstand einhaltend zückte das Hobb die Kamera und ließ es aus den fast entladenen Akkus mal kurz blitzen. Dabei wurde so viel Energie frei das eines der Autos anfing zu schaukeln. Kurz darauf öffnete eine Tür, es wurde gebrabbelt und was weiß ich? Dat Hobb hat sich dann einen Weg vorbei gesucht und hoffte nicht gestört zu haben.


----------



## dinosaur (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auf'm ab-trail auch grad zwei Karnickel aufgescheucht







[/URL][/IMG]

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (17. Dezember 2010)

Als Karnickel würde ich mir ja ein warmes Plätzchen fürs schaukeln suchen...
Wäre gestern abend auch noch gerne durchn Schnee gefahren.  Aber für die Zukunft ist vorgesorgt.

Ich habe nun redundantes Karma! Yeah!


----------



## RoteSora (17. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Als Karnickel würde ich mir ja ein warmes Plätzchen fürs schaukeln suchen...



Die werden schon so geschaukelt haben, dass ihnen warm geworden ist


----------



## kiko (17. Dezember 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Die werden schon so geschaukelt haben, dass ihnen warm geworden ist



willste sontach mal deine breitreifen übern ab führen?


----------



## RoteSora (17. Dezember 2010)

Interessanter Bezug 

Ich könnte aber erst ab Mittag, da ich am Samstag einer Weihnachtsfeier "beiwohne"


----------



## kiko (17. Dezember 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Interessanter Bezug
> 
> Ich könnte aber erst ab Mittag, da ich am Samstag einer Weihnachtsfeier "beiwohne"



...ich kann leider auch erst ab 12, da ich zu faul bin vorher aufzustehen.
12 haw?


----------



## RoteSora (17. Dezember 2010)

12 haw ist gebongt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (17. Dezember 2010)

moin,

überflüssiges Karma?

Am Sonntagmorgen ist noch ein Treff mit der Firmentruppe angesagt. Wenn die Resonanz  dort gen null tendiert würde ich auch gern zum HaW rüberrollern. Warten braucht Ihr dort aber bitte nicht auf mich.

Allen ein schönes WE
ralf


----------



## Hobb (17. Dezember 2010)

... schaukeln, hoppeln, naturbedingte Schwingungen....


----------



## Froschschenkel (18. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ...ich kann leider auch erst ab 12, da ich zu faul bin vorher aufzustehen.
> 12 haw?


 
Moin kiko,
ich bin nicht dabei, schade. Wir sind heute die Nordrunde gefahren, war anpruchsvoll und den Autobahntrail haben wir dabei noch ausgelassen.
Wir wurden aber durch eine traumhafte Landschaft entschuldigt, da haben wir auch vergessen können, dass die Choose mit dem Crossrad recht anstrengend werden kann. Also machts gut!...


----------



## kiko (18. Dezember 2010)

Froschschenkel schrieb:


> Moin kiko,
> ich bin nicht dabei, schade. Wir sind heute die Nordrunde gefahren, war anpruchsvoll und den Autobahntrail haben wir dabei noch ausgelassen.
> Wir wurden aber durch eine traumhafte Landschaft entschuldigt, da haben wir auch vergessen können, dass die Choose mit dem Crossrad recht anstrengend werden kann. Also machts gut!...



wer sind sie denn?
...und was wollen sie überhaupt?


wilkommen hier


----------



## dinosaur (18. Dezember 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> 12 haw ist gebongt!



ab-trail ist wirklich schön zurzeit Leider kann ich euch nicht begleiten, da ich morgen mal wieder ein Rennen fahren  muß.
 Aber macht mir meine Loipe nicht kaputt!

Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (18. Dezember 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ab-trail ist wirklich schön zurzeit Leider kann ich euch nicht begleiten, da ich morgen mal wieder ein Rennen fahren  muß.
> Aber macht mir meine Loipe nicht kaputt!
> 
> Ciao
> dino



macht ja nix. grosse treffen werden zur zeit ja eh nicht bevorzugt.
werde mir ne eigene spur suchen und das karnickellochsuchgerät montieren.

falls dat teil nich funktioniert, dürfte dat bei deine näxten tour sichtbar sein.

für morgen viel erfolg. schön, das immer alle die gleichen bedingungen haben.
mehr oder weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (19. Dezember 2010)

War mal wieder schön mit Euch, Vielen Dank!

Beim Knipsen hatte ich es heute wohl mit den Strommasten.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35960


----------



## Hobb (19. Dezember 2010)

Froschschenkel schrieb:


> [...]
> Wir wurden aber durch eine traumhafte Landschaft entschuldigt, [...]


Willkommen im Club!
Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## kiko (19. Dezember 2010)

loipen waren da allerdings keine.

ab trail aber wie ein traum.


----------



## Hobb (19. Dezember 2010)

Als ich im Keller den Helm abgenommen habe gab es noch mal Schnee in den Nacken, diesmal aber richtich.

Wer hat gemeint es würde bis Weihnachten wärmer werden, war ich das? Wohl eher das Gegenteil ...


----------



## Froschschenkel (19. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> loipen waren da allerdings keine.
> 
> ab trail aber wie ein traum.


 
Diese Editoren sind aber auch...

Moin,

Danke für die netten Begrüßungsworte,
vom Samstag habe ich mal ein paar Impressionen angefügt, wenn ich das Ding hier verstanden habe (Ich hatte mal vor Jahren eine Mailbox, ich hab wohl alles vergessen) werde ich die vielleicht mal aus dem Forum ins Fotoalbum schieben. Also dort leicht zu erkennen, Trailende bei Autobahn - See mit kleiner Komplikation, ausnahmsweise von oben. Nochmal am See den Birkenwald und zu guter letzt der schöne Fluß (nicht in Russland)...

Schönen Sontag noch...


----------



## kiko (19. Dezember 2010)

Froschschenkel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 200514
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 200515
> 
> ...



dann waren dat doch eure eierspuren im schnee.
ihr müsst einfach mal geradeaus fahren, dann ist der weg auch nicht so lang.
unter den büschen mussten wir auch durch. schöne tunnel waren das.

respekt 
...mitn crosser.


----------



## Froschschenkel (19. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> dann waren dat doch eure eierspuren im schnee.
> ihr müsst einfach mal geradeaus fahren, dann ist der weg auch nicht so lang.
> unter den büschen mussten wir auch durch. schöne tunnel waren das.
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem Geradeaus war das nicht so einfach, besonders dort wo schon der eine oder andere Fußgänger die Runde gemacht hat. Aber Du hast schon recht, es hat länger als sonst gedauert


----------



## kiko (19. Dezember 2010)

Froschschenkel schrieb:


> Mit dem Geradeaus war das nicht so einfach, besonders dort wo schon der eine oder andere Fußgänger die Runde gemacht hat. Aber Du hast schon recht, es hat länger als sonst gedauert



...es ging uns nich anners.


----------



## RoteSora (20. Dezember 2010)

Eine Tour wie ein Rosamunde Pilcher - Roman:

Hoppeln vor malerischer Kulisse

Hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## RoteSora (20. Dezember 2010)

@Froschschenkel:

schöne Bilder! Und die Strecke mit nem Crosser Das ist Akrobatik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (20. Dezember 2010)

do nighttour richtung öllager.


----------



## Hobb (20. Dezember 2010)

wollte auch gerade fragen wie es mit do ist. bin dabei.


----------



## kiko (20. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> bin dabei.



....und nehmen zeitvorschläge von anderen mitfahrern entgegen.


----------



## Hobb (20. Dezember 2010)

warum nicht.

Ich bin jetzt erstmal von 19:00 Bultensee ausgegangen. Ist ja auch erst Montag.

Bis zum Oellager bei der Schneelage ist aber schon hardcore.


----------



## kiko (20. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Bis zum Oellager bei der Schneelage ist aber schon hardcore.



war auch nur ne zaghafte ansage.
bin natürlich offen für alles.

warum nich mal rund um den werdersee.
alternativen gibt es ja.


----------



## juk (21. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> warum nicht.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt erstmal von 19:00 Bultensee ausgegangen. Ist ja auch erst Montag.
> 
> Bis zum Oellager bei der Schneelage ist aber schon hardcore.



So ganz abgeneigt wäre ich da nicht. Einfach wird es auf jeden Fall nicht, das kann ich bestätigen. Hab die Strecke im Samstagsschnee schon getestet. Alternative? 17 mal Oyter Ab-Trail? 

Wenn es zu frostig wird, würde ich eh gerne eine kürzere Runde vorziehen. Über 2 Stunden bei mehr als 3° unter Null tut schon weh.


----------



## scarab (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnte am Donnerstag auch wieder mit dabei sein. Für mich sollte es allerdings nicht vor 19.00 Uhr losgehen. Die Richtung ist mir erstmal gleich. 

Ciao
Jan


----------



## juk (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es heute weiter schneit, sinken die Chancen daß ich pünktlich am Treff bin. Daher ich bemühe ich mal eine alte mtb-news-Redensart: Wartet nicht auf mich! Naja, 2 Minuten vielleicht.


----------



## Hobb (23. Dezember 2010)

... so richtig motiviert scheint wohl niemand zu sein. Der Schnee hat auch eine unangenehme Konsistenz. Vielleicht ist es doch besser ich behalte die Klamotten für Samstag und Sonntag sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe eigentlich auf so´ne Ansage gewartet. Da ich (mal wieder) länger Zeit nicht auf dem Rad saß, kann ich den Schnee schlecht einschätzen. Wenn Du meinst, dass bringt bei dem Schnee nicht viel, muss ich auch nicht fahren. 

Und saubere Sachen am Samstag und Sonntag sind ja auch mal nicht schlecht, zumal jetzt am WE auch noch Weihnachten ist. Meine family wird sich bedanken.


----------



## kiko (23. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ... so richtig motiviert scheint wohl niemand zu sein. Der Schnee hat auch eine unangenehme Konsistenz. Vielleicht ist es doch besser ich behalte die Klamotten für Samstag und Sonntag sauber.



motiviert schon.
wollte gerade schreiben, das ich dich gegen 18uhr besuche(n wollte).
hab schon ca 30km erledigungen hinter mir. bedingungen sind schwierig.
geradeausfahren fast unmoglich. deine sattelstütze dürfte heut eintrudeln.
wenn dat heut flachfällt, macht dat nix.
holen wir die tage nach.


----------



## juk (23. Dezember 2010)

Sö. Bei mir kommt noch hinzu, daß ich heute nicht pünktlich Feierabend machen kann. Falsche Berufswahl?  Ich bin daher für heute raus.

Evtl. fahr ich morgen vormittag ne Runde. Falls jemand Interesse an einer lockeren vorweihnachtlichen Tour im Osten hat, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## kiko (23. Dezember 2010)

innenstadt bis walle in 35min. rekord!


----------



## Hobb (24. Dezember 2010)

moin,

Allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.  

Radfahren dürfte schwierig sein bei den Schneeverwehungen....
.

...aber nicht unmöglich.


----------



## kiko (24. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> .
> 
> ...aber nicht unmöglich.



stütze eingetroffen.
wann soll ich vorbeikommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (25. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche ebenfalls ein Frohes Fest!

Nun startet erstmal eine Radl-freie Zeit. Habe gestern fest gestellt, daß es so keinen Sinn mehr macht. Nur noch rutschen und schieben.  Muckibude olé!

Hat es jemand von euch mal mit Spikes probiert? Nützt das was?


----------



## kiko (25. Dezember 2010)

juk schrieb:


> Hat es jemand von euch mal mit Spikes probiert? Nützt das was?



wirkt nur bei eis und festgefahrenem.
im schnee gehts teilweise besser mit nem crosser.

nich aufgeben


----------



## Hobb (25. Dezember 2010)

Mit den All mountain am Hinterrad geht es ganz gut.

Das Schöne ist ja das der Spaß schon an der Haustür beginnt. Nix is mit diesem elendig langen anrollern.


----------



## Froschschenkel (26. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> wirkt nur bei eis und festgefahrenem.
> im schnee gehts teilweise besser mit nem crosser.
> 
> nich aufgeben


 
Moin liebe MTB Enthusiasten,

ich werde mal morgen (Sonntag) den Luftdruck in den Reifen auf das Minimalste bringen und ab 12.00 beginnend vom Platzhirschen mich ca. 3 Stunden (solange wird es wohl dauern um den See zu fahren (inkl. AB Trail)) über mich und meine völlig bekloppte Idee ärgern, nicht in die Sauna gegangen zui sein (dort schwitzt man irgendwie eleganter). In Anbetracht der zu erwartenden Temperaturen warte ich nicht so lange, daher bitte ich potenzielle Mitfahrer um pünktliches erscheinen.
Allen anderen wünsche ich noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachtstag!


----------



## Twinkie (26. Dezember 2010)

Spike-Link

aber da wir ja conti boykottieren, hier noch ne alternative für die bastelfraktion:

http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2007/02/13/diy-tire-chains/
oder gekauft
http://www.mtb-forum.eu/mountainbike-forum/schneeketten-mountainbike.jpg


----------



## Hobb (26. Dezember 2010)

moin,
lieber nicht.

Wer von Euch hat eigentlich sooo viel Schnee auf den Wunschzettel geschrieben?   Tausendmal besser als diese verregneten Weihnachtstage vor Jahren.


----------



## Hobb (26. Dezember 2010)

Froschschenkel schrieb:


> [...]vom Platzhirschen [...]


ehemals Haus Wieseneck


----------



## Postal (26. Dezember 2010)

Froschschenkel schrieb:


> 12.00  Platzhirschen




Ich werd dann mal versuchen, da zu sein


----------



## kiko (26. Dezember 2010)

bin um 12 da.


----------



## kiko (26. Dezember 2010)

fein wars.
...und frosch hat seine sauna auch bekommen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/36200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postal (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd dazu heute mal sagen: "_walking _in a Winter Wonderland"


----------



## Hobb (26. Dezember 2010)

wie, schon zu Hause.

Die weißen Aero-Crossland sehen ja lustich aus, Danke!


----------



## Froschschenkel (26. Dezember 2010)

Postal schrieb:


> Ich würd dazu heute mal sagen: "_walking _in a Winter Wonderland"


 
Immerhin, wir waren an der frischen Luft! Ich habe jetzt auch eine Decke mit Profil - hilft aber wohl auch nicht bei diesem Wetter.

Egal, die Ausfahrt war gut


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey Jungs,

ein Haldenbiker der sich in Bremen (Osterholz) niedergelassen hat, sucht eine Gruppe bei der er sich anschliessen kann.

Mag mich jemand adoptieren?


----------



## Hobb (27. Dezember 2010)

moin Jolly,
na Du hast hier gerade noch gefehlt.

Lange nix mehr von Dir ge_hört_. Willkommen in HB, Willkommen im Club.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Postal (27. Dezember 2010)

Froschschenkel schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch eine Decke mit Profil - hilft aber wohl auch nicht bei diesem Wetter.



Auch mehr Gewicht auf der Hinterachse bringt bei dem Wetter nichts. Da hätte ich ja sonst Traktion ohne Ende haben müssen


----------



## Twinkie (27. Dezember 2010)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> ein Haldenbiker der sich in Bremen (Osterholz) niedergelassen hat, sucht eine Gruppe bei der er sich anschliessen kann.
> 
> Mag mich jemand adoptieren?



oha...ab jetzt gehts rund!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jolly,
> na Du hast hier gerade noch gefehlt.
> 
> Lange nix mehr von Dir ge_hört_. Willkommen in HB, Willkommen im Club.
> ...



Ja ich weiß, der Umzug nach Bremen, die Semesterprüfungen und die Hochzeit mit meiner Frau haben das mein Bike ein bisschen vernachlässigt.


----------



## Hobb (27. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit.

Der wilde Bremer Osten wurde ja in den vergangenen Monaten um einen Treffpunkt reicher. Am Bultensee trifft man sich allerdings überwiegend zum niteriden Richtung Oellager.

Vom Weserwehr in Hastedt fährt man meist Richtung Krusenberg oder Warwer Sand, jeweils so knapp 20 Km langweilige Anrollerei auf Asphalt um in den Wald zu kommen.

Im Moment mit dem Schnee ist aber schwierig zu planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (28. Dezember 2010)

Danke, 

sobald Ihr wieder unterwegs seid, lasst es mich wissen ;-)


----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2010)

falls ihr jemanden kennt, der gerade auf der suche nach nem renner ist.........
rh58 m-m.
mit campa record und solch firlefanz.
was man eben so rumliegen hat.
weiteres auf anfrage.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RoteSora (28. Dezember 2010)

58er Rahmen ist nicht so ganz meine Größe Brauchst Du Platz für Neues?

Gibt es schon (vage) Pläne für ne Neujahrstour?


----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Brauchst Du Platz für Neues?



...ich fahr halt grundsätzlich kein campa
würde deswegen nur rumstehen.


----------



## RoteSora (28. Dezember 2010)




----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> 58er Rahmen ist nicht so ganz meine Größe Brauchst Du Platz für Neues?
> 
> Gibt es schon (vage) Pläne für ne Neujahrstour?



do is erstmal burger king beim ww. da muss man nich draussen warten.
12uhr.

für neujahr is noch nix geplant.


ps:braucht jolly ne übersetzung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (28. Dezember 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> [...]Gibt es schon (vage) Pläne für ne Neujahrstour?


Auf'm Deich und dann Richtung Weyhe, da wird hoffentlich wenig Sylvestermüll rumliegen.


----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2010)

hab auch noch nen wirklich hübschen crossrahmen im fundus.
wollt ihr sehen?


----------



## Hobb (28. Dezember 2010)

ja


----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> ja








[/URL][/IMG]

rh70.
gabel ist ungekürzt.


----------



## Hobb (28. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> rh70.


 
oh, ein Spielzeug für Große.


----------



## RoteSora (29. Dezember 2010)

RH 70: Und beim Crossrahmen fährt man noch eine Nummer kleiner als sonst..

Aber die Lackierung ist schon schön!


----------



## RoteSora (29. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Auf'm Deich und dann Richtung Weyhe, da wird hoffentlich wenig Sylvestermüll rumliegen.




Wäre ich dabei..


----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2010)

12°° ?, Weserwehr.


----------



## RoteSora (29. Dezember 2010)

12.00 WW ist OK. Am 1. oder 2.1.2011?


----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich war ja eine Neujahrstour angedacht.

Aber am Sonntag werde ich wohl auch auf dem Rad sitzen. "Wir hatten ja damals nix"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoteSora (29. Dezember 2010)

OK, dann erstmal Neujahr. Dann mal sehen, was die Beine für Sonntag sagen..


----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2010)

.. und ob vielleicht der Crosser auch mal wieder ran muß. Das Grüne hat jetzt wieder den richtigen  Lenker.


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> .. und ob vielleicht der Crosser auch mal wieder ran muß. Das Grüne hat jetzt wieder den richtigen  Lenker.



...morgen wollt ich auch mit mittelbreit.


----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2010)

Dann leg ich die Kette gleich auch noch drauf.

Wenn ich hier vor dem Haus die Strasse anschaue will ich eigentlich nicht mit dem Crosser da lang, aber der Frosch flog ja auch übers Kuckucksnest, ähh...  den Schnee wie nix Gutes. Ich schlaf noch 'ne Nacht drüber. Wir werden uns über das Tempo morgen dann schon einig, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Dann leg ich die Kette gleich auch noch drauf.
> 
> Wenn ich hier vor dem Haus die Strasse anschaue will ich eigentlich nicht mit dem Crosser da lang, aber der Frosch flog ja auch übers Kuckucksnest, ähh...  den Schnee wie nix Gutes. Ich schlaf noch 'ne Nacht drüber. Wir werden uns über das Tempo morgen dann schon einig, da bin ich sicher.



ging die letzten tage besser, als mit breiten.
is aber schwer einzuordnen, da der schnee jeden tag ne andere konsistenz hat.
ausprobieren.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (29. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> do is erstmal burger king beim ww. da muss man nich draussen warten.
> 12uhr.
> 
> für neujahr is noch nix geplant.
> ...



Das wäre nett!!!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hat zufällig einer von euch ein paar schöne Touren mit dem GPS aufgenommen, die er mir gerne zur Verfügung stellen würde?

Traillastig wäre schön.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2010)

Lass Dir keine Autobahroute A1 Richtung Hamburg andrehen!


----------



## dinosaur (29. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ...morgen wollt ich auch mit mittelbreit.



Wann und wo?







[/URL][/IMG]

Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschschenkel (29. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Dann leg ich die Kette gleich auch noch drauf.
> 
> Wenn ich hier vor dem Haus die Strasse anschaue will ich eigentlich nicht mit dem Crosser da lang, aber der Frosch flog ja auch übers Kuckucksnest, ähh...  den Schnee wie nix Gutes. Ich schlaf noch 'ne Nacht drüber. Wir werden uns über das Tempo morgen dann schon einig, da bin ich sicher.


 
Das stimmt von anständig Fahren war da nicht die Rede, immerhin Platzhirsch-Tierheim ging noch ganz gut, dann wurde es deutlich schlechter. Ich habe aber meinen abgefahrenen Reifen ersetzt und würde auch am Neujahrstag um 12.00 am Start sein (sofern der Wetterbericht sich nicht ändert, ich habe keine Spikes)


----------



## Hobb (30. Dezember 2010)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Wann und wo?
> 
> Ciao
> dino


Wir sind um 12°° am Burgerking in Hastedt, Pfalzburger Str.,  verabredet.

Du kannst davon ausgehen das wir da noch 'nen Kaffee trinken. Abfahrt wäre dann zwischen 12:15 -12:30. Wir bitten höflichst um definitive Zusage.


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Lass Dir keine Autobahroute A1 Richtung Hamburg andrehen!



Das kennt er ja schon  Schickt mir den Jolly ma ne Runde in die Badener Höhen/ Berge; das wird ihm bestimmt Spaß machen.

Gruß nach HB

Jan

PS: Übersetzungsversuch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: ww heißt glaub ich immer noch Weserwehr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; wobei........Stichwort "guter Kaffee"; warum trefft ihr euch dann nich auffer annern Seite vonner Erdbeerbrücke; da is der Kaffee besser
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## RoteSora (30. Dezember 2010)

Na, dann testet mal, ob es mit dem Crosser geht.. Ich bin da echt noch unentschlossen. Vermutlich wäre das MTB für mich ratsamer, mal schauen..


----------



## Hobb (30. Dezember 2010)

Mich reizt der direkte Vergleich. 

Und am Sonntag wäre ja auch Rennen in Vechta.  

Mit welchem Rad ich gleich durch den Schnee eier weiß ich aber trotzdem auch noch nicht.


----------



## RoteSora (30. Dezember 2010)

Also dann Materialcheck oder mal ein Rennen mit dem MTB..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (30. Dezember 2010)

Ne, selbst ein Hinterbänkler wie ich hat verinnerlicht das man bei Crossrennen das Rad auch mal tragen muß. Das schwere Mountie nervt dabei nur und das doppelt weil man beim Tragen immer daran denken würde das zu Hause der leichte Crosser rumsteht.

Das erste Crossrenen kann man mit dem Mountie fahren wenn man sich damit sicherer fühlt aber dann will man Cyclocrossen.

Aber Rad*fahren *ist ja noch viel mehr als nur Cross*rennen.*


----------



## RoteSora (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die blöden Tragepassagen nicht wären, hätte ich mich vielleicht auch schon mal an ein Rennen getraut. Nach den ersten Aufstiegsversuchen bin ich regelmäßig irgendwie hängengeblieben und war dann  drei Wochen lang blau (violett, grün, gelb)..


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (30. Dezember 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Das kennt er ja schon  Schickt mir den Jolly ma ne Runde in die Badener Höhen/ Berge; das wird ihm bestimmt Spaß machen.
> 
> Gruß nach HB
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es, wenn du dich mal mit anchschliesst. 

Will mit dir auch mal wieder biken.


----------



## Froschschenkel (30. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> Aber Rad*fahren *ist ja noch viel mehr als nur Cross*rennen.*


 
Stimmt und beim Cross*laufen* nimmt man das Rad gar nicht erst mit 

Zur Neujahrsfahrt melde ich mich noch zur definitiven Zusage...

...bis dahin für alle: Kommt gut ins Neue Jahr!


----------



## Hobb (30. Dezember 2010)

so, wieder zu Hause.

Heute wäre die Reifenbreite wohl egal gewesen. Viel festgetrampelter und an der Oberfläche gefrorener Schnee auf den Wegen und manchmal Eis.

Ich hatte dann doch einige sanfte Durchschläge und irgendwann war das VR schlagartig platt. Das wäre mit dem Mountie sicher nicht passiert.

Auf dem Rückweg begann es in der Leester Marsch zu regnen. Bis zum WW hatten wir 'ne ordentliche Eisschicht aud den Ärmeln.

Fahrt vorsichtig und rutscht gut rein


----------



## Hobb (30. Dezember 2010)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Wenn die blöden Tragepassagen nicht wären, hätte ich mich vielleicht auch schon mal an ein Rennen getraut. Nach den ersten Aufstiegsversuchen bin ich regelmäßig irgendwie hängengeblieben und war dann drei Wochen lang blau (violett, grün, gelb)..


 
Die Schneeunterlage ist auch nicht optimal um sowas zu üben. Ansonsten gilt: Hose hoch in' Schritt und los.

Na ja, vielleicht den Sattel noch etwas tiefer, andere Hose.


----------



## kiko (30. Dezember 2010)

Hobb schrieb:


> so, wieder zu Hause.
> 
> Heute wäre die Reifenbreite wohl egal gewesen. Viel festgetrampelter und an der Oberfläche gefrorener Schnee auf den Wegen und manchmal Eis.
> 
> ...



....um es kurz zu machen.
genial!
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7925395/snow


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ....um es kurz zu machen.
> genial!
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7925395/snow



Die Datumsanzeige ist aber nicht mehr ganz aktuell...


----------



## Hobb (31. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ....um es kurz zu machen.




Das Ventil hat sich vom Schlauch gelöst.


----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Datumsanzeige ist aber nicht mehr ganz aktuell...



wenn du nur zum nörgeln vorbeischaust, kannst auch wechbleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2010)

tauwedder.
ekelig zu fahren.
ich verzichte auf morgen.
wünsch euch viel spass.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> wenn du nur zum nörgeln vorbeischaust, kannst auch wechbleiben.



Was soll ich denn sonst machen? Ich kann doch nichts anderes!


----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sonst machen



... mir verklickern, wie ich das datum ändern kann.







dat wäre mal wat sinvolles von dir.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> ... mir verklickern, wie ich das datum ändern kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu dumm, siehe meinen letzten Post...


----------



## FORT_man (31. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen,

guten Rutsch und Alles Gute für 2011
Morgen mittag werde ich wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig verstrahlt sein, außerdem liegt mir noch zuviel Eis herum.

Gruß und bis bald im Wald

Martinez


----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zu dumm, siehe meinen letzten Post...



zufrieden?
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7926852/spy_cam


----------



## Froschschenkel (1. Januar 2011)

Moin und frohes Neues!

für heute bin ich raus, hatte gehofft es würde mehr tauen. So glaube ich, bin ich mit dem Crosser nicht so optimal Aufgestellt...
...das in Verbindung mit Restalkohol scheint mir keine gute Mischung zu sein.
Also, für die mit geeignetem Material, viel Spaß trotzdem.


----------



## Twinkie (1. Januar 2011)

kiko schrieb:


> ... mir verklickern, wie ich das datum ändern kann.


Zitat 

>>_Zeitanzeige ein-/ umstellen:

Dies ist nun das brisanteste Thema an der ganzen Kamera!
Hier hängt es wirklich vom Typ der Kamera ab, welche *.txt -Datei zum umstellen der Datum-/Zeitanzeige führt. Es scheint auf jeden Fall 3 verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu geben und man wird wohl alle durch spielen müssen, um herauszufinden, welche denn die Passende ist. Oder ihr seht einfach über den erstgenannten Link nach welcher Prozessor in eurer Kamera werkelt, dann braucht ihr nicht dreimal probieren.
Welche Methode ihr nutzen möchtet überlasse ich euch. Beide gehen.

Bei allen gleich ist:

1. Die Kamera muß via USB mit dem PC verbunden und erkannt werden;
2. Es muß auf dem Rootverzeichnis eine TXT-Datei erstellt werden;
3. Die Kamera muß danach vom PC getrennt, "Aus" und dann wieder "Ein" geschaltet werden;

zu 1. Kamera mit dem Pc verbinden, wenn nötig Treiber installieren lassen, und das nun neu angezeigte Laufwerk öffnen. Es sollten sich dort keine Daten befinden, ansonsten löschen;
Dieses leere Laufwerk, dessen Fenster wir nun geöffnet haben, nennt sich "ROOT"-Verzeichnis,
weil es nicht in irgendeinem Ordner liegt.
zu 2. Wir öffnen nun WordPad oder den Editor um die geforderte *.TXT-Datei zu erstellen.
Genau hier entstehen die Unterschiede, die zum Erfolg bzw. Misserfolg führen;
Die jeweiligen Daten sind logischerweise mit den aktuellen Daten und Uhrzeiten zu füllen, wichtig ist hier nur die genaue Schreibweise!

Quelle TXT-Datei JJJJ/MM/TT ST:Min:Sek
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Originalanleitung Möglichkeit 1: Inhalt: 2009.05.13 15:10:00
Speichern als: SetTime.txt

Möglichkeit 2: Inhalt: 2009.05.13 15:10:00
Speichern als: time.txt

Möglichkeit 3:Inhalt: [date]
(mein Beispiel) 2009/05/13
15:10:00

oder: [date] 2009/05/13 15:10:00
Speichern als: tag.txt
*
Wenn ihr nun die passende Textdatei erstellt habt, speichert sie nun auf dem Root der Kamera
unter dem entsprechenden Filenamen ab. (z.B.: SetTime.txt , time.txt oder tag.txt)

zu 3. Alle Fenster nun schließen und die Kamera vom PC trennen. Die LED wird noch an sein, darum den Powerknopf gedrückt halten, so daß die Kamera aus geht.
Die Kamera dann wieder einschalten. In diesem Moment werden das Datum und die Uhrzeit, wenn alles geklappt hat, in den ROM der Kamera übertragen und eure TXT-Datei automatisch vom ROOT gelöscht!
Die Kamera sollte nun das aktuelle Datum und die Uhrzeit auf euren Fotos und Videos anzeigen.
Wenn nicht: Dann schmeiß sie weg und kauf dir was Vernünftiges.... ;-)
Nein..... probiere einer der anderen Möglichkeiten aus. Eine geht auf jeden Fall! <<
_


----------



## kiko (1. Januar 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Zitat
> 
> >>_Zeitanzeige ein-/ umstellen:
> 
> ...



...so in etwa hab ichs gestern gemacht.
dank dir trotzdem für die mühe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2011)

kiko schrieb:


> zufrieden?
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7926852/spy_cam



Du Teufelskerl!!!!


----------



## Hobb (1. Januar 2011)

moin,
war wirklich nicht so gut zu fahren. Die Reste der Weißen Pracht sind sulziger Schneis. Die Strassen sind aber ja frei und Autos sind auch nicht viel unterwegs gewesen, so wurde eine feine Strassenrunde daraus.

Allen Alles Gute für 2011 und viele pannenfreie Touren.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> war wirklich nicht so gut zu fahren. Die Reste der Weißen Pracht sind sulziger Schneis. Die Strassen sind aber ja frei und Autos sind auch nicht viel unterwegs gewesen, so wurde eine feine Strassenrunde daraus.
> 
> Allen Alles Gute für 2011 und viele pannenfreie Touren.



Moin Ralf,

genauso haben wir heute auch gemacht. Im Wald ist das echt eine fiese Eierei und auf den leeren Strassen war das beim heutigen "Kaiserwetter" echt prima zu fahren.

Frohes Neues übrigens auch von mir!


----------



## dinosaur (1. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> war wirklich nicht so gut zu fahren. Die Reste der Weißen Pracht sind sulziger Schneis. Die Strassen sind aber ja frei und Autos sind auch nicht viel unterwegs gewesen, so wurde eine feine Strassenrunde daraus.
> 
> Allen Alles Gute für 2011 und viele pannenfreie Touren.



Hatte heute morgen keine Lust auf die Anfahrt durch die Stadt und bin dann von hier gestartet. Ja die Schneesulze macht keinen Spass; da ist es auch bei mir eine Strassenrunde auf dem Deich geworden.

Ich hoffe aber auf schöne gemeinsame Touren in 2011

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (1. Januar 2011)

Gerne doch, zumindest im Prinzip.

2011 wird bei mir wohl sehr arbeitslastig werden.


----------



## dinosaur (1. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Gerne doch, zumindest im Prinzip.
> 
> 2011 wird bei mir wohl sehr arbeitslastig werden.




Wieso? Willst du in die bike-Branche einsteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (1. Januar 2011)

Nein, ich werde Student.


----------



## kiko (1. Januar 2011)

ich fahr morgen aufn kaff nach fischerhude.

wenn jemand.......


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (1. Januar 2011)

kiko schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen aufn kaff nach fischerhude.
> 
> wenn jemand.......



Um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2011)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr?



wahrscheinlich zur Kaffeezeit...


----------



## kiko (1. Januar 2011)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr?



gegen 12 ab haus am walde?


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (1. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich zur Kaffeezeit...[/QUOTE
> 
> Kaffeezeit ist für mich zu spät, da ich mit meiner Frau morgen bei Roncalli bin.
> 
> Gegen 09:00Uhr könnte ich das einrichten.


----------



## kiko (1. Januar 2011)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> ohneworte schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wahrscheinlich zur Kaffeezeit...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2011)

09.00 Uhr wäre mir morgen auch zu früh, irgendwann muss man ja mal ausschlafen!


----------



## Postal (1. Januar 2011)

kiko schrieb:


> gegen 12 ab haus am walde?



Na mal schauen, ob ich das einrichten kann


----------



## kiko (1. Januar 2011)

Postal schrieb:


> Na mal schauen, ob ich das einrichten kann



ich schau auch mal, ob ich das einrichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (2. Januar 2011)

Mir ist da zu viel Eis, ich fahr heute nicht.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## kiko (2. Januar 2011)

will wohl keiner.
ich juckel los.

schönen sonntach


----------



## Postal (2. Januar 2011)

Also ich wäre mit von der Partie gewesen


----------



## kiko (2. Januar 2011)

Postal schrieb:


> Also ich wäre mit von der Partie gewesen



aufgrund der etwas unklaren aussage in deinem obrigen post, habe ich diesem keine weitere beachtung geschenkt.


bei etwas sicheren umständen, gerne.


----------



## WilliamEallace (2. Januar 2011)

HI

bin mal wieder für ne woche im lande und würde mich freuen wenn ich mich donnerstag(oder auch wann anders) einem nightrideund/oder ner anderen runde von euch anschliueßen kann)

mfg moritz


----------



## Hobb (2. Januar 2011)

moin Moritz,
hab zwar noch 2 Tage Tagesfreizeit aber die sind nicht für's Radfahren reserviert.


----------



## Postal (2. Januar 2011)

kiko schrieb:


> aufgrund der etwas unklaren aussage in deinem obrigen post, habe ich diesem keine weitere beachtung geschenkt.
> 
> 
> bei etwas sicheren umständen, gerne.



Da lag dann wohl ein kleines Verständigungsproblem vor


----------



## RoteSora (3. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> war wirklich nicht so gut zu fahren. Die Reste der Weißen Pracht sind sulziger Schneis. Die Strassen sind aber ja frei und Autos sind auch nicht viel unterwegs gewesen, so wurde eine feine Strassenrunde daraus.
> 
> Allen Alles Gute für 2011 und viele pannenfreie Touren.



Die ersten 4 km im "Schneis" haben echt gereicht  Dafür war es schön sonnig und auch schön warm und schon deshalb auch auf der Straße schön.  Ein gutes 2011 und viele weitere Touren wünsche ich allen und mir auch


----------



## FORT_man (4. Januar 2011)

Moin Moritz,

ich plage mich gerade mit einem prima Hexenschuss herum 
Wird langsam besser, werde mich gegen Ende der Woche melden wegen Biken.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (5. Januar 2011)

moin,
schieß die Hexe hin wo sie her gekommen ist. Gute Besserung.

An den donnerstäglichen niterides werde ich morgen und in der nächsten Woche nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## juk (5. Januar 2011)

Für einen morgigen Niteride geht die Tendenz bei mir auch eher Richtung "Nö."
Vielleicht kann man ja am Wochenende gemeinsam die Plusgrade geniessen?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Für einen morgigen Niteride geht die Tendenz bei mir auch eher Richtung "Nö."
> Vielleicht kann man ja am Wochenende gemeinsam die Plusgrade geniessen?



Du meinst dann "Schlammwühlen"!


----------



## Hobb (5. Januar 2011)

Ja, lecker. Ein routinierter Waldfahrer weiß aber ja genau, welche Stellen er wann und warum meidet oder ansteuert.

.... und wenn man Navis nicht so mag wie man subversiv den festen Glauben an GPS-tracks sabotiert.



Hobb schrieb:


> [...]Das GPS-dingens der heutigen Runde lade ich hoch sobald wir mal wieder 1-2 Wochen Tauwetter gehabt haben.


----------



## juk (6. Januar 2011)

Gibt es Fahrradies in Achim eigentlich noch? If so, lohnt es sich da mal hinzugucken?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Gibt es Fahrradies in Achim eigentlich noch? If so, lohnt es sich da mal hinzugucken?



Moin,

ja den gibt es noch. Und fahr da bloss nicht mit Deinem Canyon hin. Der schmeisst Dich sonst hochkant wieder raus!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (6. Januar 2011)

moin,
das ist jetzt an der Strasse nach Uphusen/Mahndorf, etwa 200m vor dem Krankenhaus/Behnke direkt an der Fußgängerampel auf der linken Seite.


----------



## juk (6. Januar 2011)

Mein Canyon ist ein Spitzenbike und braucht keine fremden Flossen, die daran rumpfuschen!  Mir ging es eher darum, daß der als Giant-Händler geführt wird. Seine Webseite ist aber down, daher frag ich hier doof.

Vielleicht fahre ich am WE dort mal mit meinem Canyon da vorbei.


----------



## juk (6. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> das ist jetzt an der Strasse nach Uphusen/Mahndorf, etwa 200m vor dem Krankenhaus/Behnke direkt an der Fußgängerampel auf der linken Seite.



Quasi auf dem Weg zum Öllager, welches heute definitiv nicht von mir angesteuert werden wird.


----------



## Hobb (6. Januar 2011)

na, da hat der Chef vom Fahrradies aber Glück.

Wenn es am Sonntag von oben trocken sein sollte werde ich wohl crossen. Samstag hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## scarab (7. Januar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahre ich am WE dort mal mit meinem Canyon da vorbei.



Da wirste Dir aber nur die Nase an der Scheibe platt drücken können. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat der selbst am Samstag Vormittag nicht offen.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2011)

Er ist halt ein wenig speziell.


----------



## juk (7. Januar 2011)

Tja, es hat halt seine Gründe warum der ein oder andere online bestellt. Nicht selten liegt es nicht nur am Preis.  Wenn die lokalen "Fachhändler" nur arbeiten, wenn ich auch arbeite hamse halt Pech. Punkt.


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2011)

moin,
tja die Öffnungszeiten. Weil der erste Radladen morgens noch dicht war bin ich damals nach Achim weitergefahren und hab das nopogo gekauft.

Meine Unkenntnis ist damals allerdings auch etwas ausgenutzt worden. Aber die onlineshops machen ja auch schon mal schmuh.

Keiner weiß wer wen bes.....t aber alle wissen sie werden bes.....n


----------



## kiko (7. Januar 2011)

@ralle:
wenn du gedenkst mit dem rad zum paradise zu fahren, kannste mich abholen.
wenn du lust hast.


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2011)

Na klar hol ich Dich ab, sag mir wo Du wohnst.

Ich fahr mit dem Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (7. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit dem Auto.



danke,
kein bedarf.


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2011)

Wie weit isses denn von Dir dort hin? 

Maxi hat eben abgesagt.


----------



## kiko (7. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Wie weit isses denn von Dir dort hin?
> 
> Maxi hat eben abgesagt.



es war eigentlich von mir gedacht, das du mich von bernd abholst.
wär dann eh die richtung gewesen.
nu bin ich tu hus mit beine aufn tisch.
(zur zeit wohne ich noch direkt hinter dem paradise)

wir sehen uns.
bis demnäxt.


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2011)

aachsooo.

Yo.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Tja, es hat halt seine Gründe warum der ein oder andere online bestellt. Nicht selten liegt es nicht nur am Preis.  Wenn die lokalen "Fachhändler" nur arbeiten, wenn ich auch arbeite hamse halt Pech. Punkt.



Der ist aber nicht als Standard für den Fachhandel zu sehen.


----------



## juk (8. Januar 2011)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.  Bei Gelegenheit guck ich mir den "Speziellen" trotzdem an.


----------



## FORT_man (8. Januar 2011)

Moinsen,

ich bin heute mal beim guten alten Warwer Sand vorbeigefahren und habe dort die Trails inspiziert:
Diese sind, zumindest in der Nähe des großen Parkplatzes, noch mit einer ordentlichen Eisschicht überzogen-Schlittschuhlaufen geht, Biken geht nicht so gut 
Wird wohl noch dauern, bis man dort wieder richtig fahren kann.
Morgen gehe ich noch mal in die Muckibude, ein wenig Krankengymnastik machen.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## scarab (10. Januar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Mir ging es eher darum, daß der als Giant-Händler geführt wird.



Die Hardtail-Pläne werden wohl langsam konkreter?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Die Hardtail-Pläne werden wohl langsam konkreter?



Nur das der bei Giant fast ausschließlich mit Pedelecs handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (10. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nur das der bei Giant fast ausschließlich mit Pedelecs handelt.



Achso! Aber Jürgen, den Alpencross schaffste doch auch irgendwie ohne elektrische Unterstützung.


----------



## juk (10. Januar 2011)

Da bin ich mir nicht sicher...


----------



## Hobb (10. Januar 2011)

moin,
hat das S8 nur etwas seinen Reiz verloren oder steht es vor dem Einzug in die ewigen Jagdgründe?


----------



## juk (10. Januar 2011)

Das soll mal ein Stadtrad werden. Aber der Drops ist noch nicht gelutscht. Nix konkretes nirgendwo zu keiner Zeit.


----------



## Hobb (10. Januar 2011)

Oder anders formuliert: Alles ist möglich.


----------



## BBK (12. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute verkaufe leider wegen Hobby Aufgabe mein Radon Bike:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/radon-qlt-pro,-profi-bike,-vollgefederter-rahmen,-mountainbike/17764919

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (12. Januar 2011)

Sind die Trails wieder fahrbar? Würde morgen evtl. nen Niteride starten wollen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## scarab (12. Januar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Sind die Trails wieder fahrbar? Würde morgen evtl. nen Niteride starten wollen. Jemand dabei?



Besser Konditionen hatten wir wohl in den letzten vier Wochen nicht. Ich bin jedenfalls morgen dabei.

Ciao Jan


----------



## juk (13. Januar 2011)

Na denn. Wetter ist zwar nicht sehr einladend, und das Rad wird sicher wieder schmutzig... Aber so lieben wir es. 

19 Uhr, Bultensee.


----------



## Twinkie (14. Januar 2011)

ich hab gerade frisch gewischt


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ich hab gerade frisch gewischt



Sollte das als Einladung gelten?


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Januar 2011)

So ich habe am Wochenende auch mal wieder Zeit. Wie sieht es denn mit der Planung aus? Jemand Lust morgen eine lockere Runde zu drehen? Wäre da für alles offen, egal ob Weyerberg oder Wawer Sand. 

Start würde ich gerne so gegen 10-11uhr anpeilen. Ich schaue heute Abend nochmal hier rein. 

Gruß 

Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Januar 2011)

So dann mache ich mal eine Ansage: werde um 11:00uhr bei HaW stehen. Mitfahrer sind willkommen. Das Wetter so ja auch ganz akzeptabel werden. 

Bis morgen


----------



## LiF (17. Januar 2011)

Falls von euch jemand mal Lust hat, auf ein paar Sprüge, Table´s, Drop´s in Bremen, der sollte sich mal auf den Weg nach Bremen nord/Schwanewede machen 
Haben da nen Plätzchen gefunden wo ein paar Jungs echt nen kleinen Minipacour gebaut haben, wo man sich nen Nachmittag gut austoben kann


----------



## juk (18. Januar 2011)

Am Donnerstag kann ich nicht am Niteride teilnehmen, da ich am Freitag mal meine Leistung diagnostizieren lasse. Ich wäre aber nicht böse, wenn die Institution Bulten-Niteride auch ohne mich statt findet.


----------



## Hobb (19. Januar 2011)

moin,
bei mir kannste so eine Diagnose schneller, günstiger und einfacher bekommen: Sie haben genug Dampf inne Beine.

Ich meld mich mal ab vom absagen und schreib künftig nur noch wenn ich dabei bin. Ist für mich einfacher. 

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (20. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> bei mir kannste so eine Diagnose schneller, günstiger und einfacher bekommen: Sie haben genug Dampf inne Beine.



Da muss ich Sie leider korrigieren, Herr Hobb. Momentan habe ich überhaupt keinen Dampf, nirgends. Liege saft- und kraftlos aufm Sofa. Schon wieder vom grippalen Infekt dahin gerafft.  :kotz:

Fahre frühestens wieder im Februar. 

Scheiß Winter! Was freu ich mich auf die Heuschnupfenzeit.


----------



## Hobb (20. Januar 2011)

moin,
wenn Du in dem Zustand die Leistungsdiagnostik machst dann werden die daraus gewonnenen Erkenntnisse und Empfehlungen bestimmt ganz schnell zu einer erheblichen Leistungsverbesserung führen.

Aber so einen Spruch haste von mir wohl auch erwartet. 

Sofa ist schlecht für den Nacken, geh lieber ins Bett. 

Gute Genesung wünsche ich Sie. 

Bin selbst mittlerweile am Tag 7 meiner fiebrigen Erkältung angekommen: dre dooch kümmt dat, dre dooch steiht dat un dre dooch geiht dat.


----------



## scarab (20. Januar 2011)

Ich bin derzeit auch außer Gefecht gesetzt. Hab´ mir beim letzten Niteride schon wieder die Eggbeater zerbrochen. Bloß diesmal hatte Stadler für die Zeit, die cosmic sport für die "Untersuchung" braucht, keinen Ersatz für mich Werd´ mal sehe, dass ich meine alten Ritchey V4 reaktiviere.

Meine persönliche Leistungsdiagnostik sagt mir somit weniger Kraft und mehr Kraftausdauer trainieren. (NEIN, ES LIEGT NICHT AN DER FALSCHEN FAHRTECHNIK)

Allen Kranken wünsche ich eine baldige Genesung.


----------



## juk (20. Januar 2011)

Wie zum Geier zerbricht man Eggbeater??? 
LD ist selbstredend verschoben.


----------



## Hobb (20. Januar 2011)

Danke Jan.

Obwohl ich mit meinen Eggbeatern sehr zufrieden bin wollte ich mal die XTR probieren. Neue Schuhe müssen zum Frühjahr auch her.


----------



## scarab (20. Januar 2011)

"zerbrochen" ist die offizielle Sprachregelung der wirklich sehr jungen Angestellten vom Stadler, die mir das Formular für cosmic sports ausgefüllt hat. Tatsächlich ist wie beim letzten mal einer der Bügel abgebrochen. Da bin ich wohl im Dunkel irgendwo hängen geblieben.

Ich wollte ja ohnehin wieder auf Shimano umsteigen. Vielleicht kann ich ja den Umtausch auf neue Eggbeater vermeiden und man gibt mir XT Pedale mit. Der Schnäppchenjäger-fred hatte letztens XTR für 60 EUR zzgl. Versand ausgegraben. Da bin ich aber leider zu spät gekommen und die Teile waren schon aus.


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Januar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Wie zum Geier zerbricht man Eggbeater???



Die Frage die sich mir spontan ma beim lesen so stellt, wäre eher, wer fährt im *Winter* filigrane eggbeater? 

Mein Tip wäre, wenn unbedingt clickies, dann (Ralf ahnt es schon) tief in die oldschool kiste zu greifen:

und sich n pa schöne alte gebrauchte Shimano DX- 636 fürn Winter zu besorgen. 

Nicht grade Leichtbau, aber dafür absolut unzerstörbar (Bäume oder Baumstümpfe bekommen Angst wenn sie die teile sehen), völlig witterungsunempfindlich, man kann in schwierigen Passagen ausgeklickt flat fahren und sie haben sogar XTR- achsen. Absolute Rundumsorglospedalen fürn son Wetter eben.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hobb (21. Januar 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir spontan ma beim lesen so stellt, wäre eher, wer fährt im *Winter* filigrane eggbeater?


 
moin Jan,
weil die auch bei Eis und Schnee immer schön sauber bleiben und das Einclicken selbst mit vereisten Sohlen kein Problem ist.

.. und weil die natürlich auch im Winter die gleichen Vorzüge haben wie im Sommer.





warum filigran?


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> warum filigran?



Moin Ralf,

deshalb???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (21. Januar 2011)

so gesehen haste natürlich recht.


----------



## Postal (23. Januar 2011)

Moinsen

Ist eigentlich für heute eine Ausfahrt geplant? 
Ich hätte Lust, eine entspannte Runde zu drehen. Hauptsache es wird nicht zu schnell, da meine Nachtschichtwoche schon anstrengend genug war 

Desweiteren bin ich auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Rahmen, um mir für den täglichen Arbeitsweg eine Singlespeed-Stadtschlampe zusammenzustricken. Vielleicht hat ja jemand was passendes im Keller rumliegen, was er gerne loswerden würde

Gruß
Andree


----------



## kiko (23. Januar 2011)

Postal schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Ist eigentlich für heute eine Ausfahrt geplant?
> Ich hätte Lust, eine entspannte Runde zu drehen. Hauptsache es wird nicht zu schnell, da meine Nachtschichtwoche schon anstrengend genug war
> ...



musst mal rumkommen. wir haben da noch nen bischen was rumliegen.
morgen 17uhr?


----------



## Postal (23. Januar 2011)

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Singlespeed-Projekt: Falls ihr was interessantes liegen habt, sollte es natürlich günstig sein


----------



## Hobb (23. Januar 2011)

moin,
ob es interressant ist kann ich nicht beurteilen:

Hardtail von Raleigh, Utah, 1" Gewindesteuersatz, 4kant Innenlager ist noch gut gelaufen, Lack schlecht, Sattelstütze hab ich auch noch.
Mit Gepäckträgerösen.

für lau

Die ausgeleierte Federgabel dazu ist noch eingebaut.

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind: 2x Vittoria Rubino, Draht, 23-622 zu verschenken.
Ein paar Einstiche aber noch gut zum Fahren.


----------



## Geestraider (23. Januar 2011)

Habe hier mal ein antikes Fundstück für die älteren.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=related"]YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (23. Januar 2011)

wie jetzt, ...für die älteren?

Hab trotzdem geguckt.


----------



## juk (23. Januar 2011)

Klasse! 

ErzÃ¤hl mir nochmal jemand was von "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit"!



> Ja liebe Kinder. Wegen diesen Pionieren habt ihr heute vollgefederte Sessel mit denen ihr die Piste runterï»¿ schaukelt!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Habe hier mal ein antikes Fundstück für die älteren.
> YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre



Hehe, kannte ich schon. Ist aber trotzdem gut!


----------



## Postal (23. Januar 2011)

Also die Klamotten sind ja teilweise echt der Hit. Ich glaub, ich kauf mir jetzt auch nur noch pinkfarbene Radlerhosen


----------



## scarab (24. Januar 2011)

Postal schrieb:


> Desweiteren bin ich auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Rahmen, um mir für den täglichen Arbeitsweg eine Singlespeed-Stadtschlampe zusammenzustricken. Vielleicht hat ja jemand was passendes im Keller rumliegen, was er gerne loswerden würde
> 
> Gruß
> Andree



Ich habe hier noch einen Stahlrahmen für die großen Jungs (so ab ca. 185 cm Körpergröße) mit dazugehöriger CroMo-Gabel. Da ist sogar noch ein Foto in meinem Album.



Geestraider schrieb:


> Habe hier mal ein antikes Fundstück für die älteren.
> YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre



Großartig Wir sollten uns irgendwann im Sommer auch mal mit unseren buntesten Klamotten treffen. Ich hätte da auch noch einige Schätzchen im Schrank.


----------



## Geestraider (24. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> wie jetzt, ...für die älteren?



Ich meinte natürlich die jung gebliebenen


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. Januar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Klasse!
> 
> Erzähl mir nochmal jemand was von "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit"!



"Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert!!!!" (frei nach Jolly), das stimmt....bringt aber leider nix ohne entsprechende *Fahrtechnik!!!!*

Ansonsten herrrrrlich!  Ich hätte hinterher wahrscheinlich auch das Bike (aber richtig) wechgeschmissen, wär zum nä Cdale Händler gehumpelt, um mir die Urversion von meinem Bike zu besorgen, damit einem sowas erspart bleibt.


----------



## Hobb (25. Januar 2011)

Die balls sind aber auf jeden Fall größer als die brains.


----------



## dinosaur (28. Januar 2011)

In der Parallelwelt gibt es einen Aufruf zur ab-trail-Befahrung (ggf. mit Norderweiterung) am Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr ab HaW.

Ciao
dino


----------



## FORT_man (28. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich habe heute auch noch eine kleine Runde gedreht, morgen wird nach dem üblichen Einkaufen und so auch noch gekurbelt.
Sonntag:
Ich habe Lust, in den Warwer Sand zu fahren, das Wetter wird ja wahrscheinlich stabil bleiben.
Vorschlag:
11:30 am Weserwehr, ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt, wir können uns auch auf den AB-Trail einigen.
Werde mich morgen noch melden.

Gruß und bis Sonntag

Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (29. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt noch mal offiziell:

Morgen, 11:30 Weserwehr->Warwer Sand

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn es Donnerstag trocken ist, würde ich gerne wieder niteriden. Nasskalt würde ich erstmal noch vermeiden wollen.

Trotz des "Wenn" irgendwelche Interessenten anwesend?


----------



## scarab (1. Februar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn es Donnerstag trocken ist, würde ich gerne wieder niteriden. Nasskalt würde ich erstmal noch vermeiden wollen.
> 
> Trotz des "Wenn" irgendwelche Interessenten anwesend?



1


----------



## juk (2. Februar 2011)

Zu früh gefreut. Ich muss leider absagen. Das Material ist nicht einsatzbereit.  Muss ich mir am Wochenende bei Tageslicht ansehen.


----------



## 95262842 (8. Februar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn es Donnerstag trocken ist, würde ich gerne wieder niteriden. Nasskalt würde ich erstmal noch vermeiden wollen.
> 
> Trotz des "Wenn" irgendwelche Interessenten anwesend?



Wie siehts denn diese Woche aus? Alles repariert?
Bin gestern mit meinem mtb das erste Mal dies Jahr gassi gegangen und hab irgendwie Spass dran gehabt


----------



## juk (9. Februar 2011)

Ich warte noch auf ein Ersatzteil.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf ein Ersatzteil.



Wo bestellst Du denn Deine Teile?


----------



## juk (10. Februar 2011)

Im pösen Internet, allerdings erst am Montag. Also alles im Rahmen.
Mein favorisierter lokaler Teilehändler musste leider abwinken. Kommt zum Glück selten vor. Bei Stadler hamse halt doch nicht alles.


----------



## kiko (10. Februar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Bei Stadler hamse halt doch nicht alles.



plikie besorgt einem aber (fast) alles in extremster geschwindigkeit.
top mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Im pösen Internet, allerdings erst am Montag. Also alles im Rahmen.
> Mein favorisierter lokaler Teilehändler musste leider abwinken. Kommt zum Glück selten vor. Bei Stadler hamse halt doch nicht alles.



Aha, nicht von St.Adler...


----------



## juk (11. Februar 2011)

kiko schrieb:


> plikie besorgt einem aber (fast) alles in extremster geschwindigkeit.
> top mann.



Jo, und der Wunsch des Kunden wird nicht in Frage gestellt.  So nach dem Motto: Willste nicht lieber ein neues teures Fahrrad statt Ersatzteil fÃ¼r 5â¬. Was ich anderswo schon alles erlebt habt... 

Ich find Stadler super!


----------



## juk (12. Februar 2011)

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich morgen Lust haben könnte, den AB-Trail zzgl. Norderweiterung zu inspizieren...


----------



## juk (16. Februar 2011)

Zur Info:
Niteride findet morgen statt!


----------



## juk (18. Februar 2011)

Schöne kleine Seuchentour war das. Es ist ja schon Tradition am Treff erstmal das Mini-Tool zu zücken, aber das ist ja nicht mehr genug. Nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten, hab ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen die neuen Bremsbeläge noch ein wenig einzubremsen. Doof wenn dann plötzlich Blitzeis (anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären ) auftritt, und man sich lang macht.

Ergebnis: Linker Bremshebel hängt unmotiviert und funktionslos rum.
Da ist der klappernde Vorbau schon gar nicht mehr der Rede wert. 

War aber trotzdem schön, mal wieder an der frischen Luft gewesen zu sein.


----------



## scarab (18. Februar 2011)

Genau, so ein Blitzeis kenne ich auch. Das kann sogar bei 30°C im Schatten auftreten, vor allem wenn die Bremsbeläge neu sind.

Das mit dem Bremshebel ist natürlich unangenehm. Da bin ich ja mit meiner fehlenden Schraube am cleat noch gut weggekommen. Aber solange nur das Material betroffen ist und nichts an Dir unmotiviert und funktionslos herumhängt, kann man ja noch froh sein.

Stehst Du nun eigentlich noch für eine Tour am WE zur Verfügung oder musste jetzt erstmal wieder auf den Postboten warten?

Ciao
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (18. Februar 2011)

Der Crosser ist betriebsbereit  und ob ich auf den Postboten warten muss, weiss ich noch nicht. Ich hoffe, es geht auch ohne Postmann.

How about, Samstag 12 Uhr ab Bultensee?


----------



## Hobb (18. Februar 2011)

Ja, dabei.


----------



## scarab (18. Februar 2011)

So, ich habe jetzt auch grünes Licht für morgen bekommen.


----------



## dinosaur (19. Februar 2011)

Morgen prima bikewetter!
Der dino fährt 11°°Uhr ab HaW über den ab-trail.
Ohrwärmer unter der Hartkappe nicht vergessen
Ciao
dino


----------



## dinosaur (19. Februar 2011)

Gibt noch kleine Diskussion über die Startzeit: 10:30? oder 10:00?
Aktueller Stand hier:http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1918260&posted=1#post1918260

Ciao
dino


----------



## Froschschenkel (20. Februar 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Gibt noch kleine Diskussion über die Startzeit: 10:30? oder 10:00?
> Aktueller Stand hier:http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1918260&posted=1#post1918260
> 
> Ciao
> dino


 
Gibt es denn nun eine genaue Zeit? 

Gruß Frosch


----------



## kiko (20. Februar 2011)

Froschschenkel schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nun eine genaue Zeit?
> 
> Gruß Frosch



...folge dem link.


----------



## dinosaur (20. Februar 2011)

Froschschenkel schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nun eine genaue Zeit?
> 
> Gruß Frosch



10:30 ab HaW!

Strömt in Massen!

dino


----------



## kiko (22. Februar 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> 10:30 ab HaW!
> 
> Strömt in Massen!
> 
> dino



wie mir heute brühwarm berichtet wurde, war dein beinahezusammenstoss (http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1921718#post1921718)der gern gesehene kollege "froschschenkel". hat euren start nur um kürze verpennt.


----------



## juk (25. Februar 2011)

Tach zusamm!

Was liegt denn am Wochenende so an? Ich würde gerne Samstag und/oder Sonntag ab 12 ne Runde drehen. Entweder ab Bultensee oder auch mal wieder Weserwehr. Oder vielleicht HaW? Mach mal jemand nen Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (25. Februar 2011)

Moin Juk,

das paßt gut, Vorschlag:
Sonntag 12:00 Weserwehr->Warwer Sand
Morgen habe ich eine Kohlfahrt, da kann ich nicht.

Gruß und bis Sonntag

Martin


----------



## juk (26. Februar 2011)

Okay, ich bin dabei. 
Bis morgen!


----------



## FORT_man (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

heute war es im Warwer Sand ziemlich rutschig, naß und kalt. Gegenwind auf der Hin- und Rückfahrt. Bike und Klamotten ordentlich eingesaut.
Egal, war länger nicht mehr mit dem Hirschen unterwegs, mußte mal sein.
@Juk:
Was machen Deine Zahnschmerzen? Ich hoffe, bei Dir ist wieder alles im grünen Bereich. So etwas passiert mir auch immer entweder am Wochenende oder im Urlaub 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## juk (28. Februar 2011)

Alles wieder im einigermassen grünen Bereich. Trat quasi als Erkältungswarner auf, so konnte ich noch rechtzeitig einen Ruhetag einlegen. Die Nasen-Nebenhölen drücken bei Entzündung wohl auf die Wurzel oder so... Die Medizinfraktion kann das besser erläutern.

Wir ham nu bald März, d.h. ich brauche dringend mal wieder ne 4 Stunden-Tour! Vielleicht kann man ja am folgenden WE was nachholen.


----------



## WilliamEallace (1. März 2011)

ich hätte bei gutem wetter evtl interesse an einer 4 std tour


----------



## scarab (2. März 2011)

Moin,

im schwarzen Brett von bremen.de werden derzeit die dollsten Räder zu fantastischen Preisen angeboten. Lesenswert dazu ist das hier: http://schwarzesbrett.bremen.de/six...te=01_markteintrag_d&id=1454349&host=bremenl]

Wenn jemand ein Rad "vermisst", sollte er vielleicht hier mal rein schauen. U.a. habe ich dieses Felt gefunden: http://schwarzesbrett.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=01_markteintrag_d&id=1453945&host=bremen

Vielleicht sollte auch mal jemand im Rennrad-Forum Bescheid geben. Ich bin dort nicht angemeldet.

Ciao Jan


----------



## kiko (2. März 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> im schwarzen Brett von bremen.de werden derzeit die dollsten Räder zu fantastischen Preisen angeboten. Lesenswert dazu ist das hier: http://schwarzesbrett.bremen.de/six...te=01_markteintrag_d&id=1454349&host=bremenl]
> 
> ...



interessantes angebot. 8 gang nabenschaltung mit ultegra sti....usw.
ich bekomm sowas nich funktionsfähig hingebastelt.

wie dem auch sei. heut war ein stammkunde im laden, der zufällig bei der polizei ist.
nach einem kurzen beratungsgespräch mit mir brauchte er dringend ein neues rad. hat sich die telnr aufgeschrieben und wird sich wohl mit dem verkäufer treffen wollen.
schaun mer ma.


----------



## juk (3. März 2011)

Wurde der "Verkäufer" schon niedergeknüppelt oder weggespült? 

Sofern mir mein Bike nicht unterm Arsch weggeklaut wird, stehe ich Samstag um 12 Uhr am Weserwehr. *Junge Leute zum mitreis(s)en gesucht!*


----------



## FORT_man (3. März 2011)

Moin Jürgen,

am Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit, Sonntag schon-ich werde mich dann nochmal rechtzeitig melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian. (3. März 2011)

Moin,

wollt Ihr Euch Samstag die Kante geben, hätte sonst auch Interesse 

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## olmoista (4. März 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Vielleicht sollte auch mal jemand im Rennrad-Forum Bescheid geben. Ich bin dort nicht angemeldet.
> 
> Ciao Jan



... done.


----------



## juk (4. März 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollt Ihr Euch Samstag die Kante geben, hätte sonst auch Interesse



Moin,

also ich dachte eher an _die Grundlage geben_.  3 Stunden ab Weserwehr wären schön. Plus An- und Abfahrt hätte ich dann meine 4 stehen. Wenn's weniger wird, is auch nicht schlimm.

bis neulich,
Jürgen


----------



## Christian. (4. März 2011)

...klingt vernünftig, dann melde ich mich mal an, hiermit. Bis Morgen Mittag.  

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## juk (5. März 2011)

Frühlingshafte 3°C.  Auf geht's!


----------



## Christian. (5. März 2011)

mache mich gleich mal auf den Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (5. März 2011)

So, einer geht noch:

morgen, 12:00 Weserwehr ->Warwer Sand


Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (6. März 2011)

Auch wenn ich gestern die 4 Stunden nicht ganz geschafft habe (3 Minuten fehlen), habe ich mir heute einen Ruhetag verdient! 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hobb (10. März 2011)

moin,
für Sonntag ist eine Runde in den Warwer Sand angesagt.

10:00, Weserwehr, ca. 3h

Mit Helm, bitte.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (10. März 2011)

10 Uhr???  Mit Helm??? 
Puh. Die Anforderungen werden immer härter. 

Gruß,
Jürgen
(heute oben ohne "unterwegs" gewesen)


----------



## Christian. (10. März 2011)

... früh, aber trotzdem interessant. Helm hat man auch, denke ich bin dabei...


----------



## MTBRafi (11. März 2011)

Moin,

nach längerer Abstinenz würde ich gerne auch mal wieder die Stollenreifen in Bewegung setzen wollen  Ist vielleicht jemand für morgen (Samstag) ~11h zu begeistern? Ob WW oder HaW ist mir relativ egal, ich muss nur irgendwann gegen 14:30 wieder zuhause sein 

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## FORT_man (12. März 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, bin am WE nicht in Bremen. Soll ja gutes Wetter geben, viel Spaß auf den Trails und so 

Gruß Martin


----------



## olmoista (12. März 2011)

Hallo,
10 h mit Helm zum Warwer Sand bin ich dabei.Ich freu mich.


----------



## Hobb (12. März 2011)

na dann ...... bis gleich.


----------



## Christian. (13. März 2011)

...muss leider absagen, wünsche Euch viel Spass im Unterholz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (13. März 2011)

moin,
... und wieder zu Hause, zufrieden und glücklich.

Bin eigentlich sogar superzufrieden weil:

... die Kombination mit Fully, Ht und Crosser so gut funktioniert hat.

... das Thema "der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo" so gut umgesetzt werden konnte.

Amtliches Lob und Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (15. März 2011)

Tach zusamm!

Hat zufällig jemand ne MTB Kurbel inkl. Innenlager rumliegen, die einen neuen Besitzer sucht? Deore o.ä., gerne silber.

P.S.
Diese Woche würde ich auch gerne wieder niteriden.


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. März 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Tach zusamm!
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand ne MTB Kurbel inkl. Innenlager rumliegen, die einen neuen Besitzer sucht? Deore o.ä., gerne silber.



rumliegen ja; CODA Tarantula mit XT Patrone


----------



## scarab (16. März 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Tach zusamm!
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand ne MTB Kurbel inkl. Innenlager rumliegen, die einen neuen Besitzer sucht? Deore o.ä., gerne silber.
> 
> ...



Mit einer Kurbel kann ich nicht dienen aber beim niteride bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Hobb (16. März 2011)

Do, 19:00, Bultensee.

... nehm ich mal an ...


----------



## scarab (17. März 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Do, 19:00, Bultensee.
> 
> ... nehm ich mal an ...



jenau


----------



## Hobb (17. März 2011)

moin,
am Freitag werde ich nun doch am Arbeitsplatz erwartet und deshalb verzichte ich heute lieber auf den Niteride. Sorry!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Christian. (18. März 2011)

Moin,

liegt Morgen was an, würd gerne 'ne Runde drehen...

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## juk (19. März 2011)

Hab mein altes Octalink Innenlager über Nacht in Brunox gebadet und mitsamt der alten LX Kurbel wieder an mein olles S8 gebaut. Gar nicht so übel für ne Stadtschlampe.

Ansonsten guttenberge ich mal die Frage meines Vorposters:
liegt Morgen was an, würd gerne 'ne Runde drehen...

Nachtrag: Ich bin morgen nicht ganz so flexibel, wie ich dachte. Aber falls sich hier eine Gruppe zusammen findet, könnte es sein daß ich doch noch hinzu stosse. Aber sieht ja eher nicht so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (19. März 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Ansonsten guttenberge ich mal die Frage meines Vorposters:
> liegt Morgen was an, würd gerne 'ne Runde drehen...
> 
> ...



Hallöchen,

Vorschlag: Morgen 12:00 am Weserwehr.
Ich wollte mich schon eher melden, war aber heute tagsüber noch ziemlich verstrahlt vom Freitagabend 

Gruß und bis Morgen

Martin


----------



## FORT_man (20. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin gleich um 12:00 am Weserwehr ->Warwer Sand


Gruß Martin


----------



## MaldeamStart (20. März 2011)

Mahlzeit, geehrte Radmenschen!

Wenn ich mich kurz vorstellen darf: Ich bin Malte, wohne am Sielwall und fahre seit längerem unglaublich gern möglichst viel Rad. Das letzte Projekt hab ich mir aus Einzelteilen zusammengebastelt und es ist ein ungefedertes Alu-Reiseradel mit Renngehebele geworden. So fahre ich viel, allerdings nur auf Wegen und Straßen, gern auch mal mit Gepäck für die eine oder andere Woche. 

Doch dieser neidvolle Blick auf die unbefestigteren Pfade haben mich nun mein erstes neues Komplettrad bestellen lassen. Es tut mir leid, es ist nur dieses Hardtail geworden, allerdings war in meinem studentischen Budget nicht mehr drin (gestern wars im Angebot für 100 Latten weniger). Wenn es da ist, freu ich mich, wenn ich Euch mal aufmerksam folgen kann, um in diesem eher öden, platten Offroadterrain doch die eine oder andere interessante Strecke zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen, ich les weiter mit und meld mich spätetens, wenn es in ca. 10 Tagen da ist.

Es grüßt
MaldeamStart


----------



## juk (21. März 2011)

Moin Malte,

das ist doch ein ordentliches Bike. IMHO ein sehr guter Einstieg! Jetzt fehlen noch Lampen, dann kannste auch am donnerstäglichen Bulten-Niteride teilnehmen. 


Wie sieht es eigentlich allgemein mit Niterides am Wochenende aus? Tagsüber sind die ganzen Hundeliebhaber und Wanderer unterwegs, denen könnte man dann aus dem Weg gehen. Heuschnupfen-geplagte können dann auch den Pollen aus dem Weg gehen. Etwas.

Bis bald im Wald!
Jürgen


----------



## MaldeamStart (21. März 2011)

Hey Jürgen,

na das klingt doch fein! Fahrt Ihr auch tagsüber mal, vielleicht gar am Wochenende? Da wär ich ganz schnell dabei.

Licht....ach je. Licht is doch ne schwierige Sache. Diese Mini-Billig-Noname-Funzeln taugen ja doch nichts und an meinen anderen beiden Rädern hängen bereits dynamobetriebene Cyos. Du fährst vermutlich mit ner Big Bang durch den Wald?!  Mein Studentenbudget ist völlig im Eimer mit dem Rad, aber ne vernünftige Gabel zahlt sich vermutlich aus. Vielleicht ist ja bald noch eine Ixon IQ drin, die lohnt sich vermutlich. Oder kannste was empfehlen?

Der Versender benötigt leider noch bis voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche, mir das Fahrrad herzubringen. Ich bin so ungeduldig 

Letzte Neulingsfrage: Der Hobb hatte hier im Forum mal was von nem AB-Trail Uni->Lesum geschrieben - Was ist denn ein AB-Trail und wo verläuft er, wenn nicht am Deich? 

Auf jeden Fall bis bald im Wald,
Malte


----------



## juk (21. März 2011)

Ich hab 2 Sigma Karma, eine am Lenker, eine am Helm. Völlig ausreichend und preiswert.
Und am Wochenende wird natürlich auch bei Tageslicht gefahren, auch wenn es am vergangenem nicht ganz geklappt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (21. März 2011)

Hi Malte,

klar fahren wir auch am Wochenende, tagsüber und ohne Licht-die Tage werden ja jetzt wieder länger, am nächsten WE werden die Uhren zurückgestellt.
AB (=Autobahn)-Trail:
Treffpunkt war bislang immer das Haus am Walde (HaW), von da an der Autobahn entlang Richtung Walle und Gröpelingen, mit Feldmarksee und Grambker See. 
Zurück dann über den Deich.
Es gab hier auch mal eine genauere Beschreibung (Link), ich weiß aber nicht mehr wo 
Gestern waren wir im Warwer Sand, das ist ein großes Waldgebiet, ca. 20 km südlich von Bremen, in der Nähe von Seckenhausen und Ristedt->Google Earth.
Ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Bike-Gebiet in der näheren Umgebung von Bremen.
Syke und Barrien sind auch noch prima.
Das mit Abstand beste Gebiet in Nord-Deutschland sind die guten alten Harburger Berge, südlich von Hamburg.
Man kann dort von Bremen aus gut mit dem Metronom (ca. 1 h) hinkommen, danach Biken bis der Arzt kommt.
Nach 5-6 Stunden Dauerfeuer hat man meistens genug-bald geht es da mal wieder hin-werde mich dann natürlich rechtzeitig melden.
Es gibt hier noch ein eigenes Forum für Hamburg und die Berge, man trifft dort auch immer eine Menge anderer Biker.
So, das war es erstmal für heute,

Gruß und bis die Tage 

Martin


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hi Malte,
> 
> klar fahren wir auch am Wochenende, tagsüber und ohne Licht-die Tage werden ja jetzt wieder länger, am nächsten WE werden die Uhren zurückgestellt.
> AB (=Autobahn)-Trail:
> ...



Moin Martin,

vergiss mir nicht mein Revier in  Bruchhausen-Vilsen und Hoyerhagen nicht!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. März 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hi Malte,
> Das mit Abstand beste Gebiet in Nord-Deutschland sind die guten alten Harburger Berge, südlich von Hamburg.



Jepp! aber auch nich zu vergessen/ zu verachten:

Achim Öllager/ Badener Berge/Höhen (wenn da noch was geht); Buxtehude Neuklosterforst und natürlich MTB Zeven.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Hobb (21. März 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> [...]Letzte Neulingsfrage: Der Hobb hatte hier im Forum mal was von nem AB-Trail Uni->Lesum geschrieben - Was ist denn ein AB-Trail und wo verläuft er, wenn nicht am Deich?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall bis bald im Wald,
> Malte


 
moin Malte,
Willkommen im Club!
Der AB-trail ist ein Trail der mehr oder weniger direkt und parallel zur Autobahn verläuft. Den solltest Du aber am besten mit Guide abfahren. Wie Martin schon erwähnte ist das Haus am Walde in Uni-Nähe der passende Treff dafür.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Hobb (21. März 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich allgemein mit Niterides am Wochenende aus? Tagsüber sind die ganzen Hundeliebhaber und Wanderer unterwegs, denen könnte man dann aus dem Weg gehen. Heuschnupfen-geplagte können dann auch den Pollen aus dem Weg gehen. Etwas.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald!
> Jürgen


moin,
sehr gern!

Der leuchtende Vollmond am Samstag hat mich schon fast dazu verleitet.
Die Erfahrung hat allerdings gezeigt das die Tücken ....



Hobb schrieb:


> Bis auf den Schuß aus des Jäger's Büchse, der mich am Scharfrichter etwas verunsichert hat.


 
aber na ja, null problemo. war ja weit genug weg.


----------



## MaldeamStart (22. März 2011)

Hey, vielen Dank schonmal für die netten Willkommensgrüße!

Das klingt ja allerbest und ich bin neugierig, ein paar nette Strecken kennenzulernen. Mit mehreren macht das ja auch deutlich mehr Spaß. 

Nun gut, da ich ohnehin Platz brauche, verkauf ich mein altes Centurion Rennrad, Baujahr 87. Vom Erlös gibts noch ne Niterideleuchte dazu. Dann bin ich für alles offen, vor allem die Harburger Berge reizen mich.

Ich mach alles mit und fahr hinterher.....wenn denn erstmal das Rad dann da ist. Hummeln im Hintern und kein Material...aber das dauert noch ein paar Tage. 

Hoffentlich kommts auch wirklich Ende nächster Woche. Euch erstmal ne gute Fahrt bis dahin,

Malte


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. März 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> sehr gern!
> 
> Der leuchtende Vollmond am Samstag hat mich schon fast dazu verleitet.
> Die Erfahrung hat allerdings gezeigt das die Tücken ....



Wie wärs denn ma mit nem Niteride in Aspe? (zB am WE); ich fahr auch vor.


----------



## scarab (22. März 2011)

Moin Malte,

das Rad gefällt . So´n Einstieg hätte ich mir damals auch gewünscht.  Ich hoffe, das ich es bald mal live sehe kann und Dir wünsche ich viel Spass damit.




ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Martin,
> 
> vergiss mir nicht mein Revier in  Bruchhausen-Vilsen und Hoyerhagen nicht!
> 
> ...



Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, werfe ich noch den Truppenübungsplatz Garlstedt in den Ring.




Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn ma mit nem Niteride in Aspe? (zB am WE); ich fahr auch vor.



Für niterides bin ich immer zu haben, weil die Kinder dann im Bett sind und ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss. Die DX ist jedenfalls aufgeladen und zeitlich sollte ich zumindest dieses WE auch flexibel sein.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## FORT_man (22. März 2011)

Hi Malte,

ein Bikerevier habe ich noch vergessen:
Weyer Berg in Worpswede.
So, jetzt müßten wir eigentlich Alle haben  


Gruß Martin


----------



## Geestraider (22. März 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> ...So, jetzt müßten wir eigentlich Alle haben



Naja...mein Revier war noch nicht genannt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (22. März 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, werfe ich noch den Truppenübungsplatz Garlstedt in den Ring.



Mensch, da war ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr! Sind ja auch nur 40km Anfahrt ab meiner aktuellen und deiner zukünftigen Heimat. Aber Spaß hatten wir da auch schon... Kann mich da an eine sehr nette Schlammtour erinnern.


----------



## MaldeamStart (22. März 2011)

Ha, Ihr seid gut!

Durch meine bisherige Bastelei an Scheibenbrems- und Federungsfreien Rädern war ich ja bislang im Radforum unterwegs. Davon abgesehen, dass es regional so gar keine Aktivitäten gibt, herrscht da ne extrem rauhe Atmosphäre. 

Das scheint hier ja echt anders zu sein, voll gut! 

Aber nicht, dass Ihr es bereut. Ich hab echt noch nie auf nem MTB gesessen und bin gespannt auf Eure Geduld. Andererseits, Stützräder werd ich vermutlich nicht mehr brauchen  Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## juk (23. März 2011)

Ich rufe hiermit dazu auf, morgen um 19 Uhr am Bultensee zu erscheinen!


----------



## scarab (24. März 2011)

Moin Jürgen,

wir erwarten heute Abend Besuch. Deshalb werde ich wohl nicht zum Bultensee kommen.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## Christian. (26. März 2011)

Moin,

wie schaut es Morgen aus?

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## juk (27. März 2011)

Ich werde heute abend einen Niteride starten. 19 Uhr, ab Bultensee. Jemand dabei?


----------



## juk (28. März 2011)

Allein im nachts Wald ist's ganz schön gruselig! Donnerstag brauch ich wieder Begleitschutz.


----------



## MaldeamStart (28. März 2011)

Hey juk, 

fein, dass Du dafür sorgst, dass wir Bremer nicht auf Seite 2 verschwinden 

Heute kam zumindest mal die Versandbestätigung. Wenn es bis Donnerstag tatsächlich da sein sollte, könnte ich. Vermutlich nur nicht ganz um 19 Uhr. Bis 18 Uhr arbeiten, dann Lenker festbasteln, Luft auf die Gabel, Brunox-Deo und Licht dranbasteln. Letzteres ist auch schon unterwegs zu mir.

Dann müsst ich noch vom Viertel bis zum Bultensee eiern und dabei gelegentlich die Bremse ziehen zum Einbremsen. Ich denke, vor 19:30/20:00 wär nicht mit mir zu rechnen.

Sonst bin ich aber spätestens am Wochenende dabei!

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## Hobb (29. März 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Allein im nachts Wald ist's ganz schön gruselig! Donnerstag brauch ich wieder Begleitschutz.


moin,
Ist zwar genau der Wochentag mit dem höchsten Regen"risiko" aber irgendwann muß ich die schöne Alfine ja dann doch mal durch den Dreck scheuchen. 

Ich wäre also dabei und zeitlich flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (30. März 2011)

Stunde später wäre auch kein großes Problem für mich.


----------



## MaldeamStart (30. März 2011)

Vielen Dank, ich bin leider wohl doch erstmal raus. Ich hab mal vorsichtig beim Versender nachgefragt, weil ich mit der Trackingnummer auch heut noch nichts gefunden hab. Es sei noch in der Endmontage, aber spätestens nächste Woche bekäme ich es...

Fahrt Ihr mal so wie Ihr wollt. Ich wage keine Prognosen mehr, sondern sag einfach bescheid, wenn ich wirklich startklar bin. Und dann auch gern um 19 Uhr


----------



## juk (30. März 2011)

Is ja cool, daß die in der Endmontage schon die Trackingnummer vergeben. 

Dann bleiben wir bei 19 Uhr. Is auch besser. Der Deutsche tut sich schwer mit Veränderungen.


----------



## juk (31. März 2011)

Ich bin für heute abend wegen ungeplanter Überstunden :kotz: wahrscheinlich raus. Da bislang nur der Hobb zugesagt hat, fällt der heutige Niteride wohl ins Wasser. 

@Hobb, scarab
Siehe PN.


----------



## Hobb (31. März 2011)

moin,
mach Dir keinen Stress sonst kommt noch mehr Malheur dazu.

Ich mach Heut Abend was Anderes.

Annermal dann eben.


----------



## Christian. (31. März 2011)

Moin,

is Samstag oder Sonntag was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (31. März 2011)

Da wir heute heute Abend unsere Räder nicht schmutzig machen, können wir unsere sauberen Räder am Samstag auf dem Deich am Werdersee präsentieren und anschließend noch vorsichtig durch das Umland fahren. Es soll ja herrliches Wetter geben. 

Bevor noch jemand auf andere Ideen kommt, schlage ich mal 10.00 Uhr am Weserwehr vor. 

Ciao
Jan


----------



## juk (31. März 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Bevor noch jemand auf andere Ideen kommt, schlage ich mal 10.00 Uhr am Weserwehr vor.



Zu spät.  Ich fahr Samstag RTF in Sulingen.

Der Schmutzwetter-Niteride wäre die ideale Vorbereitung gewesen...


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Zu spät.  Ich fahr Samstag RTF in Sulingen.
> 
> Der Schmutzwetter-Niteride wäre die ideale Vorbereitung gewesen...



Ich bin auch in Sulingen...







zum Arbeiten!


----------



## FORT_man (31. März 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> .......
> Bevor noch jemand auf andere Ideen kommt, schlage ich mal 10.00 Uhr am Weserwehr vor.
> 
> Ciao
> Jan



Gute Idee,

ich bin auch dabei: 10:00 Weserwehr

Gruß Martin


----------



## Geestraider (31. März 2011)

Wollt mal vorsichtig anfragen ob es unter euch ein paar gibt die interesse an einer wiederholung der osterrunde von vor 2 jahren hätten?
immer nur warver sand ist ja schliesslich auch langweilig


----------



## scarab (31. März 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Zu spät.  Ich fahr Samstag RTF in Sulingen



Falsche Veranstaltung, richtiges Wetter. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg. 



ohneworte schrieb:


> zum Arbeiten!



Das nennst Du arbeiten?  



FORT_man schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei: 10:00 Weserwehr
> 
> Gruß Martin



Dann werden wir wohl in jedem Fall am Warwer Sand vorbei fahren. Ich freu´ mich schon. 



Geestraider schrieb:


> Wollt mal vorsichtig anfragen ob es unter euch ein paar gibt die interesse an einer wiederholung der osterrunde von vor 2 jahren hätten?
> immer nur warver sand ist ja schliesslich auch langweilig



Michi, das Interesse ist (bei mir) groß. Vor zwei Jahren war die Osterrunde imho am Karfreitag. Das wäre dieses Jahr auch mein einzig freier Termin.


----------



## Geestraider (31. März 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Michi, das Interesse ist (bei mir) groß. Vor zwei Jahren war die Osterrunde imho am Karfreitag. Das wäre dieses Jahr auch mein einzig freier Termin.



das wäre auch der termin der mir dieses jahr im kopf rumschwirrt


----------



## Hobb (31. März 2011)

Generell fällt mir jetzt auch nix ein was gegen eine lange Tour spricht. 




Geestraider schrieb:


> [...]immer nur warver sand ist ja schliesslich auch langweilig


 
soso, meinste?!


----------



## MaldeamStart (1. April 2011)

10 Uhr am Weserwehr ist gebongt! Vorausgesetzt, Eure sauberen Räder geben sich mit so nem schrabbeligen Hardtail ab und ich schaffe es, so früh mitten in der Nacht aufzustehen.


----------



## Christian. (1. April 2011)

... bin um 10 Uhr am Weserwehr...

bis dahin,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (1. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Generell fällt mir jetzt auch nix ein was gegen eine lange Tour spricht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was spricht schon gegen lange touren 

Wo steckt denn Rapunzel? oder wohnt die in nem anderen Turm 

meinste nicht ?!


----------



## Hobb (2. April 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Wo steckt denn Rapunzel? oder wohnt die in nem anderen Turm


... und hat Rapunzel die Haare schön?


Schöne Runde heute.

Mit welchem Ziel am Trail im Warwer Sand rumgebuddelt wurde hab ich nicht verstanden. Ist jetzt irgendwie langweiliger.

Bis die Tage


----------



## MaldeamStart (2. April 2011)

Ja, klasse wars! Vielen Dank an Euch nochmal.

Ich geh jetzt die Jeans waschen


----------



## Christian. (2. April 2011)

ja hat wirklich Spass gemacht, bis die Tage mal ...


----------



## MTBRafi (3. April 2011)

Man merkt, dass der Frühling sich gezeigt hat (oder war´s schon Sommer?), denn ich habe nach der heutigen Tour einen ganz leichten Sonnenbrand an den Beinen 

Wie ich heute ja schon kurz erwähnt hatte bin ich am WE 30.4./01.05 im Harz auf einer geführen 2-Tagestour  Details hierzu findet man unter
http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/TRAILDAYS-HARZ-NORD.145.0.html
Da bin ich letztes Jahr schon mal mitgefahren, lohnt sich unbedingt! Falls noch jemand Interesse hat kann man ja zusammen fahren, momentan plane ich, mit der Bahn am Samstag früh morgens anzureisen...

Grüße & bis zum nächsten Mal,

Rafael


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2011)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass der Frühling sich gezeigt hat (oder war´s schon Sommer?), denn ich habe nach der heutigen Tour einen ganz leichten Sonnenbrand an den Beinen
> 
> Wie ich heute ja schon kurz erwähnt hatte bin ich am WE 30.4./01.05 im Harz auf einer geführen 2-Tagestour  Details hierzu findet man unter
> http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/TRAILDAYS-HARZ-NORD.145.0.html
> ...



Wir sind bereits am 16./17. April dort vor Ort!


----------



## MaldeamStart (4. April 2011)

Danke für den Link, Rafael. Ich bin da mangels Fähigkeit raus, finde den Link aber wegen der Technikseminare super! Ich kann mir da einen Sommerausflug für ein verlängertes Wochenende samt Seminar durchaus vorstellen.

Für den nächsten Samstag hat übrigens ein Bekannter Interesse bekundet, sein Copperhead 3 mal auszuführen. 

Juk, was machst Du Donnerstag? Bis Samstag kommt mir die Zeit ein wenig lang vor.

Auf bald,
Malte


----------



## ollibomb (4. April 2011)

Moin
War mal wieder gut MTB in freier Wildbahn zu treffen .    

DER OLLI


----------



## FORT_man (4. April 2011)

Hallöchen,

konnte am Samstag nicht richtig Tschüß sagen, hatte am Schluß einen kleinen Durchhänger-vorher zu wenig gegessen, da war der Akku leer 

@Geestraider und alle Interessierten:
Karfreitag (22.04.) wäre ich dabei, Du könntest uns noch mal ein paar Trails in der Wildeshauser Geest zeigen. Vielleicht nicht gaanz soo laang wie beim letzten Mal, der Rückweg hatte sich dann doch ganz schön in die Länge gezogen 

@Rafael:
am 01.05. kann ich leider nicht-meine Nichte hat Kommunion, da werde ich nicht in HB sein.

@Ollibomb:
Bist Du jetzt wieder häufiger unterwegs? Wir haben am Samstag nach der Pause an der Tanke noch eine kleine Runde durch Ristedt gedreht.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin

Hier ist noch mal ein Einkaufs-Fully:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (4. April 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> @Geestraider und alle Interessierten:
> Karfreitag (22.04.) wäre ich dabei, Du könntest uns noch mal ein paar Trails in der Wildeshauser Geest zeigen. Vielleicht nicht gaanz soo laang wie beim letzten Mal, der Rückweg hatte sich dann doch ganz schön in die Länge gezogen



Naja, eigentlich ist die Runde die ich mir für dieses Jahr ausgedacht habe um eine paar zusätzliche Trails verlängert 
Aber vielleicht sollte man nicht unbedingt mit dem Bike anreisen, mit der bahn ginge auch und man spart sich ein paar Körner 
Ich schätze mal das es wieder um die 120km ab/bis DEL sein werden.


----------



## ollibomb (5. April 2011)

Moin
Werde versuchen öfter zu fahren, aber aus Beruflichen gründen passiert das ehr spontan. Wenn sich aber ein klarer Termin für mich sichbar ist werde ich posten.

DER OLLI


----------



## juk (5. April 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Juk, was machst Du Donnerstag?



Biken!

Ich frage mal die potentiellen Mitfahrer: Startzeitverschiebung auf 20 Uhr? Dann hat es mehr Dunkelheit. Allerdings sind wir auch später zu Hause, Nachteil für die Frühaufsteher.


----------



## Hobb (5. April 2011)

moin,
bin dabei. 
Wann wäre mir egal, da will ich mich gern nach den potentiellen Mitfahrern richten.


----------



## MaldeamStart (5. April 2011)

Meine Jeans ist wieder trocken! Insofern bin ich startklar, wann ist mir gleich.

Wer früher startet, hat länger Spaß. Im Hellen und Dunkeln


----------



## scarab (6. April 2011)

Ich bin diesen Donnerstag auch wieder mit dabei. Ich tendiere allerdings zur Beibehaltung der Startzeit und Umbenennung der Veranstaltung: Dimride 

Ciao
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (6. April 2011)

Hui! Das wird ja eine richtig volle Runde. 
Bis morgen, 19 Uhr! 

Jürgen


----------



## MaldeamStart (6. April 2011)

Wo muss ich denn da genau hin?


----------



## scarab (6. April 2011)

Schau´mal in die Signatur von juk. Den Behlingsee findest Du über Google Maps (den Bultensee überraschender Weise nicht).


----------



## MaldeamStart (6. April 2011)

Ähm. Oh. Ups, da hab ich sogar schonmal reingeschaut irgendwann. Danke


----------



## Hobb (7. April 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> [...] Ich tendiere allerdings zur [...]Umbenennung der Veranstaltung: Dimride
> 
> Ciao
> Jan


moinsen,
ja schon, aber wie willst Du das in einem Wort erfassen wenn Du mit dem Rad durch den Wald fegst, der glutroten Wand der untergehenden Sonne entgegen die durch das Dickicht brennt und die filigrane Sichel des Mondes in die sich ständig wandelnde Blaufärbung des Himmels treibt.


----------



## scarab (7. April 2011)

SCHÖNGEIST! 

Hier haste Dein Wort:

DerglutrotenWandderuntergehendenSonneentgegendiedurchdasDickichtbrenntunddiefiligraneSicheldesMondesindiesichständigwandelndeBlaufärbungdesHimmelstreibt-Ride


----------



## Christian. (7. April 2011)

bin auch dabei gleich, Wetter wird ja besser...


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> konnte am Samstag nicht richtig Tschüß sagen, hatte am Schluß einen kleinen Durchhänger-vorher zu wenig gegessen, da war der Akku leer
> 
> ...



Wo ist das Rotwild so zugerichtet worden?


----------



## FORT_man (7. April 2011)

Das Bild vom Einkaufs-Fully war auf der Facebook-Seite von Rotwild und danach hier im Rotwild-Forum.
Ich konnte nicht herauskriegen, wer daran herumgebastelt hat-die Reaktionen im Forum waren von "Blasphemie" bis zu Gelächter.

Gruß und bis denne 

Martin


----------



## Hobb (7. April 2011)

Danke, schöne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRafi (8. April 2011)

Moin,

steht eigentlich für´s WE irgendwas auf dem Programm? Eigentlich könnte man ja mal wieder Harburger Berge oder so anpeilen  Naja, das wäre eigentlich Martin´s Aufgabe, hierfür die Werbetrommel zu rühren  Oder nochmal hier in der näheren Umgebung eine nette Runde?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Flying_Dutch (8. April 2011)

> steht eigentlich für´s WE irgendwas auf dem Programm?



Moinsen,

Ich stelle mich denn auch mal vor:

Ich heisse Marco, bin 32 und wohne in Bahnhofsvorstadt. Nach 1,5 Jahren Abstinenz (Fahrradklau, nicht deckend versichert, Umzug, Kind) habe ich nun wieder mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen. Dementsprechend bin ich auch noch nicht so fix unterwegs 
Bisher war ich hauptsächlich in der Stadt unterwegs, die für mich ja noch recht neu ist (wohne hier seit nem halben Jahr) 

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier die ein oder andere Tour ergeben würde. Besitze allerdings kein Auto und bin daher nur mit der Bahn und dem Fahrrad mobil.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Hobb (8. April 2011)

moin Marco,
für die Touren ab Weserwehr, Haus am Walde oder Bultensee genügt ein Mtb vollkommen, Auto ist nicht nötig. Kommste einfach dazu wenn es Dir terminlich paßt. Viel Spaß hier im Bremen-Thread und im Forum!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Flying_Dutch (8. April 2011)

Vielen Dank. 

Habe die Touren nun auch im Thread gefunden. Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass es eine Helmpflicht gibt ? Darauf würde ich gerne verzichten. Ich hab nichtmal einen


----------



## Hobb (8. April 2011)

Bisher ist niemand am Treff zurückgelassen worden wegen einem fehlendem Helm.


----------



## MaldeamStart (8. April 2011)

Hallo Flying Dutch, herzlich willkommen! Endlich jemand, der noch miserabler als ich ausgestattet ist 

Hörte ich gestern noch anfangs laute Töne in Bezug auf ein Treffen am Weserwehr morgen? Nachdem juk's Ausdauertest durchgeführt wurde, ist es plötzlich so still heute?! Komisch.

Danke Juk, meine obligatorischen 25km heute kamen mir doppelt so lang vor 

Da ich gerade eben so wieder sitzen kann, werde ich morgen eventuell ab mittag eine verhältnismäßig kleinere Runde fahren. Vielleicht finde ich ja den AB-Trail. Oder kommt jemand mit?

Rafi, Harburger Berge find ich super, nur Sonntag bin ich raus. Wenns nichts wird, wäre ich für nächste Woche Samstag offen.

So far,
Malte


----------



## Christian. (8. April 2011)

Ab trail koennte man in Erwaegung ziehen, welche Uhrzeit waere genehm?


----------



## MaldeamStart (9. April 2011)

Hmm, der ist ja nicht so lang. 13 Uhr? 14 Uhr? Sowas um den Dreh?


----------



## Flying_Dutch (9. April 2011)

Ich persönlich finde ja, dass 12 Uhr eine schöne Zeit ist. Dann schafft man noch was am Tag. 

Würde mich aber natürlich entsprechend anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRafi (9. April 2011)

Wie schaut es nun aus: 12h ab Haus am Walde für eine AB-Trail Tour? 13h?
Oder sind noch alle unschlüssig? 

Grüße,

Rafael



Flying_Dutch schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde ja, dass 12 Uhr eine schöne Zeit ist. Dann schafft man noch was am Tag.
> 
> Würde mich aber natürlich entsprechend anpassen


----------



## Christian. (9. April 2011)

Moin,

12.30 könnte ich schaffen...was denkt Ihr?


----------



## MTBRafi (9. April 2011)

Ok, dann nehmen wir das als Kompromiss  Bis später!



Christian. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 12.30 könnte ich schaffen...was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Flying_Dutch (9. April 2011)

Dann also bis gleich


----------



## MaldeamStart (9. April 2011)

Hey, pardon, dass ich heute nicht aufgekreuzt bin. Mein Körper war ab 7:30h ganz ohne Zufuhr von Alkohol damit beschäftigt, gestern aufgenommene Nahrung anders als üblich auszuscheiden 

Ich hoffe, Ihr hatte mehr Spaß 
Malte


----------



## Flying_Dutch (10. April 2011)

Ich jedenfalls war begeistert. Nette Gesellschaft und schöne Strecke. 

Ich war auch gar nicht darauf vorbereitet, dass wir da so über Stock und Stein radeln und hatte die ganze Zeit die Gabel auf volle Härte eingestellt. (Wo ist der 'doh Smiley ?) Darunter hat mein linkes Handgelenk ein wenig gelitten und ich hoffe, dass das bis zum nächsten Trail wieder in Ordnung ist. Ja, ein bisschen Jammern muss auch sein 

Dank nochmal an Rafi und Christian, die so freundlich auf mich Rücksicht genommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2011)

Flying_Dutch schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls war begeistert. Nette Gesellschaft und schöne Strecke.
> 
> Ich war auch gar nicht darauf vorbereitet, dass wir da so über Stock und Stein radeln und hatte die ganze Zeit die Gabel auf volle Härte eingestellt. (Wo ist der 'doh Smiley ?) Darunter hat mein linkes Handgelenk ein wenig gelitten und ich hoffe, dass das bis zum nächsten Trail wieder in Ordnung ist. Ja, ein bisschen Jammern muss auch sein
> 
> Dank nochmal an Rafi und Christian, die so freundlich auf mich Rücksicht genommen haben.



Der AB-Trail ist bis zum Rückweg auf dem Deich in einigen Teilen richtig schön für das MTB. Lass Dich mal ins Umland entführen, da geht noch mehr!


----------



## FORT_man (10. April 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich war dieses WE nicht in Bremen, bei der nächsten Runde bin ich wieder dabei.
Harburger Berge:
Könnte man am nächsten WE mal in Angriff nehmen-hängt natürlich vom Wetter ab. Ich werde mich dazu noch melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2011)

Harburger Berge hatte ich für den Karfreitag in Planung!


----------



## MaldeamStart (10. April 2011)

<--- behält feste Nahrung wieder bei sich und kann am Samstag. Bin für alles offen.


----------



## eko (10. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen. Ich bin Dennis und komme aus der wunderschönen Stadt Delmenhorst Ich bin vor ca. einem Jahr mit dem biken angefangen. Ich fahre immer mit einem Kumpel die Gegend von Delmenhorst ab. Von Del über Ganderkesee, Groß-Mackenstedt (Steller Heide), bis Heiligenrode die umliegenden Dörfer und zurück.
Eigentlich sind wir immer noch auf der suche nach schönen Trails. Auch hier im Forum habe ich schon einiges gelesen. Warver-Sand oder Hunte-Trails sollen ja ganz gut sein. Im Anschluss noch ein paar Impressionen unserer heutigen Tour (Kosovo-Tour) 
Ach ja, wir haben heute auch zwei Mountainbiker auf der Großen-Höhe gesehen. Die sind min. zweimal den kleinen Trail hinterm Flugplatz oberhalb des See´s langgedüst. Waren leider zu schnell für uns Vieleicht war das ja einer von euch?

Wünsche euch allen eine gute und freudenreiche Fahrt!













Und dann noch eine gesunde Mahlzeit


----------



## Roschti (11. April 2011)

@eko
Komme ebenfalls aus DEL. Leider kenne ich auch wenig hier in der Gegend. Aber viell könnte man sich ja trotzdem zusammen finden um gemeinsam die Gegend unsicher zu machen  und neue Trails zu entdecken...


----------



## eko (11. April 2011)

Hallo Roschti,

wo wohnst du denn in DEL? Können gerne mal zusammen ne Runde drehen. Eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem Kumpel am Sonntag wieder ne kleine Tour machen, wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist Wobei, dass wäre mir auch egal! 
Also wenn du lust hast, einfach bescheid geben.....

Gruß
eko


----------



## Roschti (11. April 2011)

Moin Eko.

Unweit der "Grossen-Höhe" sag ich jetzt mal. 

Sonntag hört sich gut an. Bin dabei... 

TrP: am günstigsten Kaserne, oder? Nur wann ihr dort vorbeirauscht, müsst Ihr dann noch sagen.

Wetter ist mir egal

Gruß Roschti


----------



## eko (11. April 2011)

Hey cool,
wann wollen wir denn los? In ruhe aufstehen und frühstücken würde ich sagen. Muss nochmal kurz mit meinem Kollegen Rücksprache halten, aber ich denke das geht klar. Uhrzeit wäre mir dann egal. Wie lang sind denn immer so die Touren die du fährst? So bei 40km ist dann aber auch erstmal Schluß bei mir. Weniger wäre auch ok


----------



## Roschti (11. April 2011)

25-40 km je nach Lust und Laune gehn okay. Für mehr brauch ich warscheinlich auch erstmal Grundlagentraining. Steige dieses Jahr nach langer Zwangs-Abstinenz wieder ein. 
Für Sonntag: Also ab 10 bin ich für jeden Spass zu haben.

Gruss Roschti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eko (11. April 2011)

Wunderbar, klingt super

Das mit dem Grundlagentraining ist bei mir ähnlich. Vieleicht können uns da ja mal ein paar technisch versierte Biker aus HB weiterhelfen 

Wohnst du in Adelheide? Wenn ja, kommen wir da eh vorbei. Ich wohne nämlich recht zentral in der City und mein Kollege nähe Hasport. Also Kaserne passt schon.....


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2011)

eko schrieb:


> Ach ja, wir haben heute auch zwei Mountainbiker auf der Großen-Höhe gesehen. Die sind min. zweimal den kleinen Trail hinterm Flugplatz oberhalb des See´s langgedüst. Waren leider zu schnell für uns Vieleicht war das ja einer von euch?



Ich war Sonntag Mittag mit nem Kumpel über die große Höhe gerauscht. Unsere Standartrunde, am Baggersee vorbei, Delmetrail, über die Sanddüne und dann rüber zur Achterbahn. Danach sind wir weiter richtung Harpstedt - Ozeanbrücke, dann weiter Hölscher Holz, Flachsbäkentrail  bis Wildeshausen und zurück. Kleine Runde eben 
Samstag war Ich die gleiche Runde schon alleine gefahren, allerdings die ganze Hunterunde bis Sandhatten runter. Dazu gleich schlechte Nachrichten, am Wellohsberg und am Poggenpohlsmoor hat Mister Timberjack ganze Arbeit geleistet und ein paar meiner Lieblingstrails klein gehäxelt


----------



## eko (12. April 2011)

Hallo Geestraider,

jetzt weiß ich ja wer da langgedüst ist

Der Delmetrail liegt doch oberhalb des Baggersees oder? Und führt doch dann direkt zur Sanddüne und zurück zum Baggersee. Aber wo ist denn diese Achterbahn? 

Gruß
eko


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2011)

Achterbahn liegt auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der großen Höhe


----------



## juk (13. April 2011)

Gute Nachrichten! Morgen ist wieder Donnerstag.


----------



## Christian. (13. April 2011)

schön, schön, wieder um 19.00 Uhr?


----------



## juk (13. April 2011)

Jo.


----------



## SteffenR (13. April 2011)

Ich les gerad von eurem Niteride - klingt nach ner netten Tour. Ich bin vor einem 3/4 Jahr nach Bremen gezogen (wohne direkt an der kleinen Weser) und war vorher in Braunschweig recht aktiv meinem Fully unterwegs (der Thread der Braunschweig Mittwochsrunde dürfte hier im Forum auch noch recht aktiv sein - 40km - 2Stunden Spaß ;-) )

Hier in Bremen hab ich bisher noch nicht die Zeit gefunden, mich nach geeigneten Möglichkeiten umzuschauen. Eigentlich wollte ich mein MTB nun auch verkaufen - wenn ich den Thread hier so durchles, könnte ich meine Entscheidung aber auch noch einmal überdenken. 

Seid ihr auf die Abfahrtszeit um 19:00 Uhr "festgenagelt" ? Oder startet ihr auch schon mal etwas eher in der Woche ? 
Wo geht es lang ( kenn mich im Bremer Umland noch nicht so sonderlich gut aus ) ?

SteffenR


----------



## FORT_man (13. April 2011)

Moinsen,

Harburger Berge sind mir am kommenden WE noch zuviel Aktion wegen Anreise und so, ansonsten könnte man ja mal den Kosovo-Trail in Delmenhorst fahren und von dort weiter in den Warwer Sand.
@Ralf: Weißt Du, wie man von DEL nach Ristedt kommt?
Hier ist ja richtig was los-schauen wir mal, was wir da so machen können.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (13. April 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Harburger Berge sind mir am kommenden WE noch zuviel Aktion wegen Anreise und so, ansonsten könnte man ja mal den Kosovo-Trail in Delmenhorst fahren und von dort weiter in den Warwer Sand.
> @Ralf: Weißt Du, wie man von DEL nach Ristedt kommt?



Einfach über Ippener und Heiligenrode, sind vielleicht 20 km, also nicht so gewaltig


----------



## juk (13. April 2011)

SteffenR schrieb:


> Seid ihr auf die Abfahrtszeit um 19:00 Uhr "festgenagelt" ? Oder startet ihr auch schon mal etwas eher in der Woche ?
> Wo geht es lang ( kenn mich im Bremer Umland noch nicht so sonderlich gut aus ) ?
> 
> SteffenR



Moin Steffen,

die Abfahrtzeit hat sich ziemlich etabliert. Verschiebung bestenfalls nach hinten möglich. In der Regel fahren wir nach Achim. Während der Anfahrt geht es kurz über die Oyter Trails, dann entlang der Eisenbahn in die o.g. Weserstadt. Im Öllager drehen wir dann ein paar Runden. 

Das MTB würde ich auf jeden Fall behalten! Wir fahren regelmässig ins Bremer Umland. 

@Christian. & weitere Niteride
War das bzw. gibt es eine definitive Zusage?

bis dann,
Jürgen


----------



## Christian. (13. April 2011)

ich bin dabei...bis Morgen Abend dann!


----------



## Hobb (13. April 2011)

SteffenR schrieb:


> [..] Eigentlich wollte ich mein MTB nun auch verkaufen [...]


Neiiinn!  Das kannst ja immer noch falls/wenn Du Dir mal 'nen Hardtail oder 'nen Crosser zulegen willst.



FORT_man schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> [...]@Ralf: Weißt Du, wie man von DEL nach Ristedt kommt?[...]
> Gruß und bis denne
> ...


 
ja klar, aaaber...

Am Sonntag hätte ich Zeit für eine Expedition.

Gruß und Willkommen an alle "Neuen"
ralf


----------



## MaldeamStart (14. April 2011)

Hey Ihr Guten,

ein lachendes und ein weinendes Auge. Ich bin zwar wieder fit, bin aber diese Woche auf jeden Fall raus. Ich hab da jemanden kennengelernt  

Dabei juckt es mich echt in den Füßen, wieder loszulegen. Nun denn, nächste Woche kommt ja auch.

Ganz viel Spaß und gutes Wetter wünsch ich Euch,
Malte


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2011)

SteffenR schrieb:


> Ich les gerad von eurem Niteride - klingt nach ner netten Tour. Ich bin vor einem 3/4 Jahr nach Bremen gezogen (wohne direkt an der kleinen Weser) und war vorher in Braunschweig recht aktiv meinem Fully unterwegs (der Thread der Braunschweig Mittwochsrunde dürfte hier im Forum auch noch recht aktiv sein - 40km - 2Stunden Spaß ;-) )
> 
> Hier in Bremen hab ich bisher noch nicht die Zeit gefunden, mich nach geeigneten Möglichkeiten umzuschauen. Eigentlich wollte ich mein MTB nun auch verkaufen - wenn ich den Thread hier so durchles, könnte ich meine Entscheidung aber auch noch einmal überdenken.
> 
> ...



Moin,

bloss nicht das MTB verkaufen. der Trend geht hier auch im Norden eher zum Dritt- oder Viert-MTB!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian. (14. April 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Ganz viel Spaß und gutes Wetter wünsch ich Euch,
> Malte



Dir auch Malte, aber da müssen wir uns dann ja wohl keine Sorgen machen ...


----------



## Christian. (14. April 2011)

War leider 10 minuten zu spaet und bin dann alleine nach achim gefahren, wart ihr auch da? Bis die tage mal.


----------



## FORT_man (14. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> Am Sonntag hätte ich Zeit für eine Expedition.
> 
> ...



Ich auch. 
@all: Sonntag eine Expedition nach Delmenhorst und dann von dort aus weiter?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Geestraider (14. April 2011)

könnt eventuell etwas guiden. will aber erstmal den samstag abwarten, da war ein harztrip im gespräch


----------



## eko (14. April 2011)

@Roschti
Wie siehts nun aus mit Sonntag? Ab 10:00Uhr würden wir Richtung Große Höhe starten. Könnten dich dann auf dem Weg einsammeln.

@all 
Anscheinend wollen ja auch ein paar Bremer in Richtung Kosovo-Trail starten. Mein Kumpel und ich würden uns auch gerne mal euren Touren anschließen, aber ich glaube konditionell sind wir da noch nicht auf einer Linie

Auf jeden Fall soll das Wetter ja echt super werden!


----------



## juk (15. April 2011)

Christian. schrieb:


> War leider 10 minuten zu spaet und bin dann alleine nach achim gefahren, wart ihr auch da? Bis die tage mal.



Dann haben wir uns knapp verpasst. Bin 10min. den kleinen Bultenhügel rauf und runter gefahren. In Achim war ich nicht mehr, dazu fehlte mir allein die Motivation. Hab nur ne kurze Ballerrunde gedreht, und den Tag mit einer Laufrunde ausklingen lassen.

Nächste Woche ist auch wieder Donnerstag.


----------



## Hobb (15. April 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> @all: Sonntag eine Expedition nach Delmenhorst und dann von dort aus weiter?
> 
> Gruß Martin


 
moin,
wobei man nun nicht unbedingt nach Delmenhorst müßte. Die Große Höhe ist ja etwas südlich, daher wäre mein Vorschlag HB > Brinkum > Silbersee > Mackenstedt > Ippener > Große Höhe. Falls dann noch jemand aus Delmenhorst dazukommen will finden wir auch locker einen Treff, z. B. den hier:





... ist aber auch nur 'ne Idee, wir können auch anders.

Ich bin Samstag mit dem Moped unterwegs und schau dann am Abend was angesagt ist.


----------



## Roschti (15. April 2011)

Moin Eko

Bestens  bin dabei. Was ist für Euch günstiger? Kaserne oder adelheiderstr auf höhe Bäckerei beim bahnübergang?


----------



## eko (15. April 2011)

Moin Roschti,

beim Brötchenmacher ist doch super! Kommen dann wahrscheinlich eh aus der kleinen Seitenstraße. Sind dann so gegen 10:15 Uhr da. Ein bischen die Gegend unsicher machen

Bis Sonntag dann.....

Gruß
eko


----------



## Geestraider (15. April 2011)

der harztrip für morgen ist leider gestorben 
alternativ treffen wir uns morgen um 11h mit 4mann am kreisel in schlutter!
falls jemand aus delmenhorst oder umgebung lust hat sich dran zu hängen so sei er willkommen! 

@ ralf und martin:
falls ihr nochn große höhe guide sucht für den sonntag, das könnte ich jetzt wohl einrichten. dann könnte ich mich endlich für die warver sand exkursion revangieren  mein vorschlag wäre dann weiter richtung ozeanbrücke und dann mal schauen. könnts euch ja überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eko (15. April 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> der harztrip für morgen ist leider gestorben
> alternativ treffen wir uns morgen um 11h mit 4mann am kreisel in schlutter!
> falls jemand aus delmenhorst oder umgebung lust hat sich dran zu hängen so sei er willkommen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Geestraider (15. April 2011)

ich und schnell  
reines spaßtempo 
man sieht sich


----------



## Flying_Dutch (16. April 2011)

Wie schauts denn morgen überhaupt so aus in Bremen und umzu ? Irgendjemand unterwegs an den ich mich ranhängen kann ?


----------



## FORT_man (16. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> wobei man nun nicht unbedingt nach Delmenhorst müßte. Die Große Höhe ist ja etwas südlich, daher wäre mein Vorschlag HB > Brinkum > Silbersee > Mackenstedt > Ippener > Große Höhe. Falls dann noch jemand aus Delmenhorst dazukommen will finden wir auch locker einen Treff......
> 
> Ich bin Samstag mit dem Moped unterwegs und schau dann am Abend was angesagt ist.



Moinsen,

gute Idee. Vorschlag: Treffen um 11:30 am Weserwehr und dann weiter.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (16. April 2011)

jo, bis denn dann


----------



## Geestraider (16. April 2011)

ist mir ein bischen spät morgen. werde sicher schon früher aufbrechen. wünsche euch aber viel spaß beim experimentieren


----------



## Flying_Dutch (16. April 2011)

Joar. Dann packe ich mal mein Bahnticket ein (falls ich unterwegs zusammenbreche) und schließe mich an.


----------



## Flying_Dutch (17. April 2011)

So... und wieder zurück.

Hat wieder echt Spaß gemacht. Zum Schluß hin war ich allerdings doch ziemlich am Ende. Irgendwie machen bei mir immer die Arme schlapp. Schön, dass man hier im Forum so viele nette Leute trifft. Freue mich schon auf zukünftige Touren.



Marco


----------



## FORT_man (17. April 2011)

Yeah, war prima heute:
Groß Ippener, Achterbahn, große Höhe am Segelflugplatz und dann zurück über den Warwer Sand.
Vielleicht können wir das in ählicher Form am Karfreitag wiederholen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (18. April 2011)

moin,

Karfreitag werde ich auch wohl wieder auf dem Rad sitzen. Die Tour von 2009 wäre mir aber diesmal zu lang. Evtl. früher ausklinken oder mit der Bahn von OL nach HB zurück. Aber Karfreitag und Bahn ...

Ma was anneres: wer kennt sich denn mit Schlängelvieh aus?: das Tier das gestern vor meinem Rad geflüchtet ist hatte so etwa 70 - 80cm Länge und ist 3 - 4cm dick gewesen. Für eine Blindschleiche ist das 'n büschen groß, oder? 


ralf


----------



## Flying_Dutch (18. April 2011)

Karfreitag bin ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch dabei. Rückreise mit der Bahn klingt in meinen Ohren nicht schlecht. Ich bin jedenfalls bereit *Ticket schwenk* 




Hobb schrieb:


> Ma was anneres: wer kennt sich denn mit Schlängelvieh aus?: das Tier das gestern vor meinem Rad geflüchtet ist hatte so etwa 70 - 80cm Länge und ist 3 - 4cm dick gewesen. Für eine Blindschleiche ist das 'n büschen groß, oder?
> 
> 
> ralf



Könnte auch eine Ringelnatter gewesen sein. Die leben häufig an solchen Bächen. Optisch sah sie aber, bis auf die Größe, wie eine Blindschleiche aus. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Musterung gesehen.


----------



## Geestraider (18. April 2011)

würde aus planungstechnischen gründen ganz gerne wissen wer am karfreitag gerne mitfahren würde!

an und/oder abreise mit bahn sollte sicher kein problem sein. von delmenhorst bis sandkrug sind ca. 80 km. es gib möglichenkeiten von sandkrug aus(über OL) mit der bahn zurück zu fahren, einfacher wäre aber sicher mit der nordwestbahn ab brettorf oder ganderkesee. nach brettorf sind es von sandkrug aus knapp 20km. nach ganderkesee ca. 30km schätze ich mal. man kann natürlich auch schon eher kehrt machen, je nach lust und laune. bis jetzt haben noch keine oldenburger fest zugesagt, daher müssen wir auch nicht zwangsläufig bis sandkrug durch fahren.

PS: Aale bewegen sich auch über Land


----------



## MaldeamStart (18. April 2011)

Um das ganze mal zu verkomplizieren: Ich hätte ja große Lust, an einem dieser toll-nervigen Ostertage das Rad in den Zug und dann Richtung Harburger Berge zu schleppen. 

Jemand oder alle Bock? Dann sieht man zu Ostern mal was anderes 

Bei mangelndem Interesse schließ ich mich auch gern woanders an.

Grüße,
Malte


----------



## FORT_man (18. April 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Um das ganze mal zu verkomplizieren: Ich hätte ja große Lust, an einem dieser toll-nervigen Ostertage das Rad in den Zug und dann Richtung Harburger Berge zu schleppen.
> 
> Jemand oder alle Bock? Dann sieht man zu Ostern mal was anderes
> 
> ...



Hallo Malte,

die Züge (und die Autobahn) werden über Ostern brechend voll sein, in den Harburger Bergen tummeln sich dazu noch viele Wandersleute, Pferdepiloten (hüh) und Stockterroristen (Nordicwalker) 
Daher sollten wir den Ritt in die Harburger Berge verschieben, wir werden in der nächsten Zeit da mit Sicherheit noch hinkommen. 
Ich habe eh nur am Karfreitag Zeit, wir müssen uns nur einigen, was wir da machen wollen-die Tour vom Karfreitag 2009 war mir am Schluß auch ein gaaanz weeenig zu laaaang.
Ansonsten bin ich dabei.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Geestraider (18. April 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ich habe eh nur am Karfreitag Zeit, wir müssen uns nur einigen, was wir da machen wollen-die Tour vom Karfreitag 2009 war mir am Schluß auch ein gaaanz weeenig zu laaaang.
> Ansonsten bin ich dabei.



Ihr ward 2009 ja auch aus bremen mit dem rad angereist und auch wieder zurück. und wenn dieses jahr keine oldenburger teilnehmen braucht man ja auch nicht bis sandkrug durchfahren!
es ist halt nur ein angebot von mir euch durch die wildeshauser geest zu guiden 
ich hätte nur gerne eine definitive zusage wenns geht bis mittwoch, damit ich eventuell anders planen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2011)

Moin,

ich wollte Karfreitag morgens in die Harburger Berge fahren. Da ist dann noch nicht so viel los.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Pitou (18. April 2011)

Moin,

Pitou hier, un nach zuuu langer Zeit endlich wieder Besitzer eines MTBs (wie die haben nu Federn in den Gabeln?)

Wohne seit letztem Jahr in HB un würde gerne an einem nicht Karfreitag an Ostern ne kleine Runde drehen.
Bin sicherlich aus der Übung und wohne am Bürgerpark. Was, wo und wie schwer ist der AB-Trail?

Gruß, und schön dass es hier im Norden Mountainbiker gibt, auch wenn ich bisher noch kaum Mountains gesehen hab.

Pitou


----------



## Hobb (18. April 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Ihr ward 2009 ja auch aus bremen mit dem rad angereist und auch wieder zurück. und wenn dieses jahr keine oldenburger teilnehmen braucht man ja auch nicht bis sandkrug durchfahren!
> es ist halt nur ein angebot von mir euch durch die wildeshauser geest zu guiden
> ich hätte nur gerne eine definitive zusage wenns geht bis mittwoch, damit ich eventuell anders planen kann.


 
moin Michi,

90min hatte ich damals für das gemütliche Anrollen nach Del-Hbf eingeplant. Sind wir tatsächlich erst gegen 13:00 in Del los, unglaublich?  Hab ich nachgelesen, muß wohl stimmen.

Ich wäre dann dabei. Mit den Alternativen für's Abkürzen und so komme ich auch gut klar.  An die NWB hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. 

Karfreitag plane ich Mtb, sonst nix.

Dat war kein Aal.


----------



## Geestraider (18. April 2011)

stimmt, war 13h!
diesmal würde ich doch eher sowas wie 11h vorziehen, kann man notfalls ne extrapause einlegen


----------



## Hobb (18. April 2011)

11:00 wäre für mich auch ok, hab am Donnerstag ja noch Spätschicht.


----------



## Geestraider (18. April 2011)

Müssen wir mal schauen wo wir uns dann treffen.
Ich würde Graftwiese vorschlagen wenn das bekannt ist?


----------



## Hobb (18. April 2011)

Von mir aus gern.


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2011)

ok, dann halten wir das erstmal fest


----------



## MTBRafi (19. April 2011)

Hmm, Karfreitag wollte ich auch das Rad bewegen, aber jetzt die Frage: Wohin geht es denn nu? Wildeshauser Geest? Harburger Berge? Oder doch was anderes? Klärt mich auf!

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Hobb (19. April 2011)

Wildeshauser Geest.

... wer will sonst noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Dutch (19. April 2011)

> Wildeshauser Geest.



Das ist da, wo wir am Sonntag waren, gell ? Ich bin dann auch wieder mit dabei.



> Moin,
> 
> Pitou hier, un nach zuuu langer Zeit endlich wieder Besitzer eines MTBs (wie die haben nu Federn in den Gabeln?)
> 
> ...



Dann erstmal willkommen in Bremen (sprach der Neu-Bremer)

Der AB-Trail befindet sich etwas östlich vom Bürgerpark, nahe der A27. Ist aus meiner Sicht für Einsteiger (Ich bin selbst einer) eine tolle stadtnahe Runde. Für einen bergerprobten Fahrer ist der wahrscheinlich ein Klacks 
Ich bin den bisher erst einmal mitgefahren, aber ich werde morgen (Mittwoch) vormittag (Urlaub rockt ) nochmal versuchen die Strecke zu finden. 

Ob ich dann Ostern da nochmal drüber fahre kann ich noch nicht sagen, werde dir dann aber Bescheid geben.


​


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2011)

Flying_Dutch schrieb:


> Das ist da, wo wir am Sonntag waren, gell ? Ich bin dann auch wieder mit dabei.



Große Höhe ist richtig, dann gehts aber im Rechtsschwenk Richtung Wildeshausen und dann die Hunte runter 

Kleiner Tip, es soll warm werden, ne extra Trinkflasche und bissel Verpflegung wäre nicht schlecht. Gute Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es erst ab Dötlingen. Ich glaube vor 2 Jahren sind bei einigen die Flüssigkeitsvorräte knapp geworden.


----------



## MaldeamStart (19. April 2011)

Oha, hier ist ja was los 

Hm, ich glaub die Wildeshauser Geest hat damit gewonnen. Finde ich vollkommen okay, kenn ich nicht, komm ich mit. Wo? Graftwiesen kenn nur vom Namen her.

Wenn ich weiss, wann ich wo sein soll, bin ich da. 

Gruß, Malte


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2011)

Vielleicht sollten die Bremer sich absprechen und zusammen anrollen. Graftwiesen war nur ein Vorschlag, wenn es einen Treffpunkt gibt den Ihr leichter findet, kein Problem, bin ja flexibel


----------



## scarab (19. April 2011)

Ups, die Karfreitag-Veranstaltung nimmt ja eine unerwartete Wendung. Nachdem bis vor kurzem die Resonanz nicht so groß war, habe ich den Freitag so halbwegs für die family freigegeben. Ich hoffe, dass ich den Hebel nochmal umlegen kann. Bei vier gegen einen könnte das aber schwierig werden...

@Pitou: Willkommen an Bord und Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. Federn in den Gabeln ist schon verrückt, bei mir haben die aber sogar Flüssigkeit in die Bremszüge gemacht. 

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der am Sonntag keine Aale auf dem Trail gesehen hat? Entweder das lag an meiner chronischen Unterzuckerung oder ihr habt doch heimlich geraucht.


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Ups, die Karfreitag-Veranstaltung nimmt ja eine unerwartete Wendung. Nachdem bis vor kurzem die Resonanz nicht so groß war...



Das war vor 2 Jahren doch genauso! Erst wollte keiner und dann waren wir doch zu elft glaube Ich 



scarab schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der am Sonntag keine Aale auf dem Trail gesehen hat? Entweder das lag an meiner chronischen Unterzuckerung oder ihr habt doch heimlich geraucht.



Ich hatte keine Aale, nur Hasen und Rehe, und Hunde, Pferde, Ziegen usw. das übliche eben 

PS: Wenn wir bis Ostrittrum kommen können wir auch in den Tierpark, habe aber keine Ahnung ob die Aale haben


----------



## Hobb (19. April 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der am Sonntag keine Aale auf dem Trail gesehen hat? Entweder das lag an meiner chronischen Unterzuckerung oder ihr habt doch heimlich geraucht.


 
moin Jan,
mir war sofort klar das nicht alle das Tier sehen, dafür hatte es es  zu eilig. Das erklärt wahrscheinlich auch warum der erste in der Truppe ein Riesenmonster gesehen hat, der zweite das Reale und die anderen gar nix.  Alles eine Kopfsache.

Genug der Fülosofy.

Karfreitag 09:30 am Weserwehr Abfahrt, anschließend nochmal irgendwo in der Neustadt in Wesernähe eine kurze Haltestelle. Das Theater am Leibnitzplatz fällt mir dafür so spontan ein.

An den Graften werden wir uns schon finden. Oder ist das was anderes?


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2011)

Die Graftwiese ist der große Platz/Parplatz am Eingang zur Graft, da kann man auch Prima parken falls einer mit der Karre kommt.
Da steht ne kleine Holzhütte, das Kassenhäuschen für die Tretboote, da treffen sich die Delmenhorster gelegentlich.
Alternativ ginge auch am Wasserturm, oder am Bahnhof wie letztes mal.


----------



## Hobb (19. April 2011)

Tretboote, die finden wir bestimmt. 

Treffpunkt ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Dutch (19. April 2011)

Treffen am Leibnizplatz dann eine viertel Stunde später ?


----------



## FORT_man (19. April 2011)

Moinsen,

das funzt ja richtig prima-ich werde auch hier in Bremen am Theater am Leibnizplatz dazustoßen.
Uhrzeit 9:45 ok? Müßte eigentlich passen.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (19. April 2011)

Jo, dann werd ich auch mal am Freitag gegen 9:30 am Weserwehr auflaufen  Bis denne!


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2011)

Hört sich ja Prima an 
Habe den Termin gerade eingetragen.
Wetter soll ja auch Top werden, wird bestimmt ne tolle Tour


----------



## Hobb (19. April 2011)

... läuft ja von allein ...

09:45 Theater am Leibnitzplatz, genauer Friedrich-Ebert-Straße/gegenüber Buntentorsteinweg


----------



## MaldeamStart (19. April 2011)

<- 9:45h, Theater am Leibnitzplatz. Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Aufstehen, ab wann is Tanzverbot am Freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitou (20. April 2011)

Flying_Dutch schrieb:


> Der AB-Trail befindet sich etwas östlich vom Bürgerpark, nahe der A27. Ist aus meiner Sicht für Einsteiger (Ich bin selbst einer) eine tolle stadtnahe Runde. Für einen bergerprobten Fahrer ist der wahrscheinlich ein Klacks
> Ich bin den bisher erst einmal mitgefahren, aber ich werde morgen (Mittwoch) vormittag (Urlaub rockt ) nochmal versuchen die Strecke zu finden.
> 
> Ob ich dann Ostern da nochmal drüber fahre kann ich noch nicht sagen, werde dir dann aber Bescheid geben.​



Danke Flying Dutch, Mittwoch Vormittag hätte mir auch fast gepasst wenn ich nicht erstmal ausschlafen musste  habe da immer frei.
Am Bürgerpark ist gut, nur ist östlich etwas zu ungenau, muss ich wohl noch abwarten bis mich einer an die Hand nimmt, Einsteiger hört sich schonmal sehr gut an! Cool wäre ja auch ne Sammlung von Trails mit Google-map-screenshots oder ähnliches...



scarab schrieb:


> bei mir haben die aber sogar Flüssigkeit in die Bremszüge gemacht


Schweiß??

Also wenn wer Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag ne kleine Runde in Stadtnähe drehen will, sagt Bescheid, Euch erstmal viel Spass am Freitag da sind wir bei den Schwiegereltern zur Forelle eingeladen.


----------



## Hobb (20. April 2011)

moin,
eine Führung über den AB-trail kannste über Ostern gern bekommen.

Vielleicht bekommst Du ja auch GPS-dingens per PN. Aber ein paar Mal mitfahren geht auch, dann kennst Du alles.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Pitou (20. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> eine Führung über den AB-trail kannste über Ostern gern bekommen



Super, freu ich mich drauf. Sag wanns Dir passt, gern so gegen Mittag also nach dem aufstehen


----------



## MaldeamStart (20. April 2011)

AB-Trail auch will! Sonntag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## FORT_man (20. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> ... läuft ja von allein ...
> 
> 09:45 Theater am Leibnitzplatz, genauer Friedrich-Ebert-Straße/gegenüber Buntentorsteinweg



ok, bis Freitag dann


Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (21. April 2011)

Meine Wenigkeit steht heute abend höchstwahrscheinlich NICHT am Bultensee, und nächste Woche erst recht nicht. Nächste Woche bin ich im Harz-Trainingslager! 

Wo ich morgen früh stehe, ist noch nicht raus.

bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## Geestraider (21. April 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich im Harz...



Yooo...wird langsam Zeit für "Höhere" Ziele und längere Downhills 
In 6 Wochen lockt das Karwendel, bis dahin sollten noch ein paar Höhenmeter gesammelt werden 
Aber morgen erstmal ne schöne Geestsause


----------



## Hobb (21. April 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Große Höhe ist richtig, dann gehts aber im Rechtsschwenk Richtung Wildeshausen und dann die Hunte runter
> 
> *Kleiner Tip, es soll warm werden, ne extra Trinkflasche und bissel Verpflegung wäre nicht schlecht. Gute Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es erst ab Dötlingen. Ich glaube vor 2 Jahren sind bei einigen die Flüssigkeitsvorräte knapp geworden*.


 
moin,
nochmal in *"Fett"*, auch als Antwort auf eine PN!

... und vielleicht nachher ein, zwei Bierchen weniger als sonst. 

Bis Morgen!
ralf


----------



## ChaoZu (21. April 2011)

Servus zusammen oder wie die Bremer sagen moin moin 

Ich bin vor ca einem Jahr aus dem Süden Deutschlands aufgrund eines Arbeitgeberwechsels in den Norden gezogen. Das erste was mir auffiel sind die ewigen flachen Dünen  So staubte mein eigentlich recht williger Drahtesel etwas ein, was sich nun aber ändern soll! 

Ich bin Anfang 30 und sicher etwas aus der Übung. Würde aber gern mit ein paar gleichgesinnten durch die (hoffentlich vorhandenen) trails düsen. 

Suche zudem auch Strecken, denn irgendwie hab ich noch nix gefunden was annähernd na Strecke entspricht, so schön mit Wald, viel Holz, dünnen Wegen,.. naja ihr wisst schon 

Viele Grüße


----------



## juk (21. April 2011)

Hah! Ein Biker aus Tenever! Dann darf ich hiermit zum näxten Bulten-Niteride einladen. Siehe Signatur! Da heute und nächste Woche aber dort nix läuft, musst Du dich bis zum 5. Mai gedulden. Aber es gibt sicher noch andere Mitfahrgelegenheiten hier.

z.B. Morgen 9:30 ab Weserwehr. Wenn ich mal grob kalkulieren darf, wird das ein Ritt von mind. 120km von WW bis WW!? Ich schwanke noch zwischen Rennradtour in' Harz und diesem Hammer-Event.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (21. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> nochmal in *"Fett"*, auch als Antwort auf eine PN!
> 
> ... und vielleicht nachher ein, zwei Bierchen weniger als sonst.



Genau, die Bierchen zischen nach der Tour auch viel mehr 
Aber nochmal als Hinweis, genug Flüssigkeit mitnehmen und am besten auch ein bischen Happahappa 
Vor der Rückfahrt können wir aber gerne in Dötlingen einen kleinen Einkehrschwung machen.
Und noch ein Tip: Auf Grund der Trockenheit ist es Stellenweise etwas sandig, da empfiehlt sich ein etwas geringerer Luftdruck als üblich. Gerade zwischen Wildeshausen und Dötlingen gibt es ein paar kleine Anstiege wo einem schnell mal der Grip fehlt


----------



## MaldeamStart (21. April 2011)

Hallo Michi, 

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Dann weiss ich wenigstens, auf welchem Niveau gespielt wird. 3 Bar auf 2,25" oder weniger?

Apropos Niveau: Ich werde die Jeans gegen eine immerhin kurze Hose wechseln. Die Schwierigkeiten mit den sich verheddernden Schnürsenkeln habe ich derweil gebannt.

Bleibt noch mein Gewicht und die Kondition, aber deshalb bin ich ja morgen da  Und Michi weiss dann auch wegen des Niveaus vorab bescheid.

Übrigens finde ich eine ostermontägliche AB-Trail-Diät super, da bring ich auch ggf. jemanden mit.

Bis morgen!
Malte


----------



## Geestraider (21. April 2011)

Es ist ein wenig schwierig ein Ferndiagnose betreffend des richtigen Luftdrucks zu machen. Ich fahre meine 2,40 Nobbys unter 1,8bar.
Hatte Mittwoch auf 1,8bar erhöht musste unterwegs aber erkennen das es zuviel war und habe etwas abgelassen. Zumindest war danach Alles Fahrbar


----------



## juk (21. April 2011)

Ich bin morgen definitiv um 0930 am Weserwehr. Bringe zwei Racing Ralphs mit, Druck knapp über 2 bar.

Bis morgen.


----------



## Geestraider (21. April 2011)

Den einen Racing Ralf kenne Ich ja


----------



## Hobb (21. April 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Den einen Racing Ralf kenne Ich ja


 
was'n hier los?  

Ich hab Michis am Rad.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. April 2011)

Mystic Michis oder Magic Michie?
Oder Mighty Michi? oder Müder Michi?

Um bei der Alliteration der Schwalbe Reifen zu bleiben?


----------



## Hobb (21. April 2011)

Mit "All" war das was .... allmountain


Edith sagt das könnten auch aalmountain sein


----------



## Geestraider (21. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Ich hab Michis am Rad.



Ich hab Michi aufm Rad 
Und hoffentlich keinen Müden Michi, zumindest nicht morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitou (22. April 2011)

Macht mal ein paar nette Fotos oder Videos morgen!

AB-Trail ist notiert:
Eine Meldung Ostern
Eine Nicht Samstag
Eine Montag
Und ich, fängt ja gut an


----------



## Geestraider (22. April 2011)

Sooo...Sauber und Satt  
Danke für die nette Begleitung heute  Ich hoffe Ihr hattet zumindest ein bischen Spaß  War mal so frei und habe ein paar Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum hochgeladen


----------



## Hobb (22. April 2011)

Mit dem Sand in der Badewanne kann man ja 'ne Auffahrt pflastern.  Jemand Bedarf?

War wieder schön heute, schön heiß, schön staubig, schön lustich. 

Vielen Dank an die Bremer das es an den beiden Treffpunkten so gut geklappt hat! 

Vielen Dank an Michi und friends fürs Guiden und Wegweisen! 





Ein paar mehr Bilder sind in meiner Galerie.

Tag: Karfreitag 2011 hat wieder gerockt


----------



## Geestraider (22. April 2011)

Na Hauptsache es war keine Zeitverschwendung 
Mit Sand kann Ich auch noch dienen, hatte schon schiss das der Abfluß verstopft


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2011)

Alles war gut... nur ich hatte noch das Sonnencremepeeling mit Sand und ihr redet von Angst wegen Verstopfung...


----------



## Hobb (22. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-icEtgrbMw"]YouTube        - Unterwegs 009[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (22. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> YouTube        - Unterwegs 009


----------



## FORT_man (22. April 2011)

Yeah, war prima heute 

Gruß und bis die Tage


Martin


----------



## Flying_Dutch (22. April 2011)

Jo, Super Tour, soweit ich als Abknicker das beurteilen kann. Aber so janz geheuer war mir das nicht mit dem Rückweg. Daher hab ich denn mal den Malde begleitet.   (Hat sich das Portemonaie eigentlich angefunden ?)

Wann steht denn der AB-Trail nun an ? Ich wäre Sonntag dabei  Montag muss ich leider wieder arbeiten


----------



## MaldeamStart (23. April 2011)

Hey, ich fands auch total super! Auch wenn irgendwann die Beine versagt haben. Tolle Begleitung, schöne Strecken und ein selbst nach dem Bad desolater Gesamtzustand. So solls doch sein!

Vielen Dank fürs Geestguiden, die Brille und die Fotos 

Das verschwundene Portemoinnaie lag sicher auf meinem Schreibtisch...war ja klar 

Erledigte Grüße,
Malte


----------



## Hobb (23. April 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


>


 
..

AB-trail am Montag? Uhrzeit?
Treff ist das Haus am Walde


----------



## MaldeamStart (23. April 2011)

Zwischen 9:30 und 15 Uhr stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gerne zur Abfahrt zur Verfügung. Ich muss nur noch meinen linken Oberschenkel überreden, seine Funktion wieder aufzunehmen.


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2011)

Für solche Vergnügungen ab HaW oder ähnliche Anreisen bin ich aufgrund familiärer Verpflichtungen raus.

Ich werde die nächsten Tage hier das Umland unsicher machen weil halt direkt vor der Haustür!


----------



## Pitou (23. April 2011)

Schlage einfach mal 11:30 am Haus am Walde vor, passt Euch das?

Wie lang geht der so ca?


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2011)

Mit Rückweg auf dem Deich ca. 35 Kilometer!


----------



## Hobb (23. April 2011)

Montag 11:30 paßt gut. Ca. 2 - 2  1/2 h darfste einplanen.

@Jens - war schön mal wieder mit Dir unterwegs zu sein. Ist ja 'ne halbe Ewigkeit her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaldeamStart (23. April 2011)

gebucht!


----------



## kiko (23. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...ca. 35 Kilometer!



...liegt innerhalb meines distanzvermögens.
bin ich bei.


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Montag 11:30 paßt gut. Ca. 2 - 2  1/2 h darfste einplanen.
> 
> @Jens - war schön mal wieder mit Dir unterwegs zu sein. Ist ja 'ne halbe Ewigkeit her.



Hi Ralf, 

kann ich auch so wiedergeben. Leider verhindert der Faktor Zeit oftmals gemeinsame Ausfahrten!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ollibomb (24. April 2011)

Moin 
Steht die Zeit noch.?? (1130 Uhr Haus am Walde)?


DER OLLI


----------



## Pitou (24. April 2011)

ollibomb schrieb:


> Moin
> Steht die Zeit noch.?? (1130 Uhr Haus am Walde)?



Jo tut sie, schon mal liegende Zeit gesehen?

Fein dass das so flutscht mit der Planung, freu mich drauf und bin gespannt (auf den Trail  und meine Kondition )!


----------



## MaldeamStart (24. April 2011)

Fein fein, bis morgen! Ich bring noch jemanden mit, macht ja mehr Spaß im Rudel.


----------



## Hobb (25. April 2011)

Mahlzeit...









Da nich für ...


----------



## MaldeamStart (25. April 2011)

Dankeschön, wie immer


----------



## kiko (25. April 2011)

54kb/s
video dauert noch etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitou (25. April 2011)

Jo danke Hobb und kiko fürs guiden und allen fürs warten und die Pausen 

Hat super Spass gemacht gerne wieder !


----------



## kiko (25. April 2011)

dann eben das ende zuerst....
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13209


----------



## Max_HB (25. April 2011)

Hi, ich war heute das erste Mal dabei und mir hat es prima gefallen. Deshalb habe ich mich hier jetzt auch mal angemeldet. Schönen Dank an alle von heute, wird nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, dass ich dabei war.

Gruß Max


----------



## ollibomb (25. April 2011)

Moin
Kurz, war eine schöne Grundlagen ausfahrt. Trails super.
Ist das Video vom Trail nix geworden?

DER OLLI


----------



## Hobb (25. April 2011)

Video hab ich nicht aber diese Meldung entdeckt:

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip.../polizeiinspektion_delmenhorst_oldenburg_land


----------



## Geestraider (25. April 2011)

ok, wer ruft an, habe keine nummernschilder erkennen können. aber die stückzahl kommt hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (25. April 2011)

Zum Kennzeichen ablesen war es zu weit entfernt.

Große Viertakter und bei den beiden ersten die Marke, mehr hab ich auch nicht.

Auf jeden Fall dann auch ein Grund mehr keine GPS-dingens öffentlich breitzutreten!


----------



## Geestraider (25. April 2011)

ist doch schon etwas! das waren bestimmt welche die sich dort auskennen, also möglicherweise aus der gegend. in aumühle gibts nen motocross club, das ist um die ecke.


----------



## kiko (25. April 2011)

wat ne aktion mit video. 2mal abgebrochen. 
mir wird dabei schwinnelich.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13218


----------



## ohneworte (25. April 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Zum Kennzeichen ablesen war es zu weit entfernt.
> 
> Große Viertakter und bei den beiden ersten die Marke, mehr hab ich auch nicht.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall dann auch ein Grund mehr keine GPS-dingens öffentlich breitzutreten!



Mehr als 4 große Viertakter bekomme ich auch nicht mehr hin... leider!


----------



## Hobb (26. April 2011)

moin,

die Pause haben wir übrigens in der Nähe von Gut Altona gemacht. In Sichtweite des schienengleichen Bahnüberganges. Die Moppeds sind Richtung Gut unterwegs gewesen. Ca. 13:30 - 13:35.

Man möge mich korrigieren wenn was nicht stimmt, ansonsten einfach Klappe halten oder selbst telefonieren.


----------



## DAMDAM (26. April 2011)

Hey,

Wie sieht es aus wenn wir die Mittwochsrunde wieder ins Leben rufen?

Treffpunkt: 18:00 Uhr beim HaW, Ziel lockeres rollen für 90-120 min mit etwas quatschen, ob MTB oder Rennrad wäre mir persönlich egal. 

Bitte postet hier oder im Rennradforum ob und was ihr fahren wollt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2011)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Wie sieht es aus wenn wir die Mittwochsrunde wieder ins Leben rufen?
> 
> ...



Ich dachte Mittwochs wäre Derbyrunde?


----------



## DAMDAM (27. April 2011)

Diese Woche nicht, Ausreden wollte ich mal wieder ruhiger fahren. 

Es steht 1:0 für Rennrad übrigens


----------



## Pitou (27. April 2011)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Es steht 1:0 für Rennrad übrigens



Mittwochs fände ich sehr nett, habe aber kein Rennrad, also 1:1


----------



## Hobb (28. April 2011)

moin,
wie sieht es aus mit 'nem kleinen Tanz in die Wolfsschlucht am Samstagnachmittag?

Direkt hin (25km ab Weserwehr), 'ne Stunde rumkaspern und wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaldeamStart (28. April 2011)

Tolle Idee! Würd ich gern mit, aber: Sonntag könnt ich fest zusagen, Samstag noch nicht. Das kann ich nur spontan kieken. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FORT_man (28. April 2011)

Moin,

ich bin am Wochenende leider nicht da, meine Nichte hat Kommunion.


Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## Hobb (28. April 2011)

moin,
ich hab nur Samstag Zeit. Vielleicht findet sich ja für Sonntag noch 'ne Truppe zusammen.

Die Wolfsschlucht läuft ja nicht weg und das "Terrorgemüse" (Zitat Dino) hat dort auch keine Chance.


----------



## MaldeamStart (28. April 2011)

Dann werde ich es Samstag einrichten. In den Mai zu tanzen ist ja auch erst später angesagt  Weserwehr, Uhr?


----------



## Hobb (29. April 2011)

moin,
sag einfach an wie es Dir paßt. Vor 13:00 kann ich nicht und nach 17:00 wird es dann knapp mit Tageslicht, also irgendwo dazwischen sollte es sein, ab Weserwehr.


----------



## Max_HB (29. April 2011)

Hi,
ich wäre auch mit von der Partie. 13:00 wäre top.

Gruß Max


----------



## Hobb (29. April 2011)

moin,
dann halten wir mal 13:00 fest.

Am WW treffen wir uns üblicherweise im Bereich der Infotafeln.


----------



## MaldeamStart (29. April 2011)

Mist, ich bin zu spät. Ich hätte 14 Uhr vorgeschlagen. Nun gut, ich versuchs. Wenn ich um kurz nach nicht da bin, fahrt einfach los. Ich komm zurecht


----------



## Max_HB (30. April 2011)

Mir wäre auch 14:00 recht, wenn das für dich besser passt ist. Solange wir die Absprache aber nicht ändern, bin ich um 13:00 am Treffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (30. April 2011)

moin,

14:00 Weserwehr.

Hoffentlich bekommt das noch jeder mit.


----------



## MaldeamStart (30. April 2011)

Max und ich sind auf jeden Fall um 14 Uhr dabei


----------



## Hobb (30. April 2011)

moin,
hat mir wieder mal sehr gefallen.

Das war ja mal 'ne "schräge" Truppe.  Wenn Ihr das Bild anschaut werdet ihr wissen was ich meine.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/885948

Sorry, mir wird der Arm larm, äh der Ahm lahm.


----------



## koala_21 (30. April 2011)

Da kommt man so zufällig um 14 Uhr am Weserwehr vorbei und sieht da ein paar MTBler stehen. Das war echt Glück, unbedarft in ein mtb-news-Bremen-Treffen reinzuplatzen.

Vielen Dank für die nette Runde. Und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es im Umkreis von Bremen sogar Singletrails gibt. (Na ja, zumindes Mini-Singletrails.)

Viele Grüße, Koala
(Der mit der halben Gabel)


----------



## Hobb (30. April 2011)

Sicher bin ich mir auch nie ob ein Single-trail diese Bezeichnung verdient wenn die Hm fehlen.

Mir ist das aber auch wurscht solange ich im Wald unterwegs sein darf.

Gerne wieder


----------



## Hobb (2. Mai 2011)

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1994638#post1994638


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaldeamStart (2. Mai 2011)

Oha. Ich hab den schonmal gesehen, aber das ist länger her. Hab ich gleich auch im Radforum reingemacht, danke.


----------



## juk (4. Mai 2011)

Besteht Interesse am Donnerstags-Niteride? Ich wäre dabei, hätte aber Bedarf an einer Startzeitverschiebung. Zum warmfahren nutze ich den Weg zur Arbeit und zurück. Nachteil: Bin später @home. Vorteil: Wir können ab Treff sofort ballern! 

1930 wär fein.

Alternative: Start wie gehabt um 1900 ab Bultensee, Einstieg meinerseits um 19xx ab Oyter See.


----------



## scarab (5. Mai 2011)

Jürgen, ich würde gerne mitfahren. 19.30 Uhr ab Bultensee wäre für mich ideal. Außerdem hätte ich Interesse an einem kleinen Umweg über Bockhorst. 

Ciao
Jan


----------



## juk (5. Mai 2011)

Alles klar. 1930.


----------



## FORT_man (7. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Sonntag morgen 11:00 Weserwehr ->Warwer Sand
Die Zeit können wir natürlich, falls gewünscht, noch verschieben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (10. Mai 2011)

yeaaahh, Seite zwo! 

Wie sieht es aus mit Donnerstag? 

Gruß
Bunny Hobb


----------



## juk (11. Mai 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> yeaaahh, Seite zwo!
> 
> Wie sieht es aus mit Donnerstag?



Da bin ich noch völlig unentschlossen.
Da hab ich doch vor dem Rennen in Soltau noch mühevoll mein Rad geputzt und gewienert, bis das letzte Quietschen beseitigt war. Nach der 3. Runde durch die trockene Staubwüste "Böhmewald", fing es allerdings wieder an. 
Hab keine Lust mehr...


----------



## Hobb (11. Mai 2011)

Das kenn ich....

Gestern bin ich mal wieder mit dem kleinen Roten los. Da sind aber leider keine Flaschenhalter dran, die hab ich abgeschraubt weil die total "zerfranst" sind und alle Flaschen den Abrieb quasi schon als Beschichtung tragen. Mit dem Ergebnis das ich nach dem ersten Schluck immer Alu an den Fingern hab. 

Aber bei den Temperaturen, da muß 'ne Flasche mit. Weil ich nicht schon wieder von 'nem anderen Rad was abschrauben wollte hab ich doch wieder einen der beiden genommen und einen handelüblichen 0,75l Mehrwegbehälter "über Kopf" reingepackt. 

Das Rad fing nach ein paar Kilometern an zu klappern. Intensiv hab ich am Umwerfer geguckt, hab das Schaltwerk sensibelst feingetunt aber das Klappern blieb und wurde immer schlimmer. Hat auch geklappert wenn ich gar nicht mehr getreten habe. 

Na ja, war dann halt tatsächlich die Flasche. 

Aber Schaltwerk ist jetzt obertop, 4 Gänge auf einmal Schalten kein Problem. Wußte gar nicht das das geht. Und warum der 2-way-release Schalthebel diese Bezeichnung trägt weiß ich nun auch. 

Aber zum Schluß hat die furztrockene Kette dann genervt. Es gibt halt immer was zu tun. 

Sooo, was wollte ich jetzt? Ach ja, Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Geestraider (11. Mai 2011)

So lange es quietscht lebt es noch


----------



## Hobb (11. Mai 2011)

so ist es.

Ich werde dann am Nachmittag 'ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (12. Mai 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> so ist es.
> 
> Ich werde dann am Nachmittag 'ne Runde drehen.



Schade. Wollte gerade posten, ich wäre für den Abend zu haben.

Dann setz ich mich heute abend kurz auf den Renner. Probe fahren für die RTF.


----------



## cuben (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin grade auch mal auf die Idee gekommen in Bremen ein bisschen Mountainbiken zu gehn und wollt einfach mal hören, wie es mit gemeinsamen Runden so aussieht? gibts sowas wie nen regelmäßigen Treff für ne Runde? Ich wohn zwar schon ne weile hier, war aber noch nicht viel mitm Mountainbike unterwegs und würd gern mal sehn was hier so zu machen ist. 

viele Grüße
Max


----------



## FORT_man (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Max,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum-wir verabreden uns hier für Touren im Umland von HB.
An diesem WE kann ich leider nicht, ein Kumpel von mir kommt aus Hamburg vorbei, er arbeitet als Bike-Kurier und hat am WE keine Lust zum fahren.
Du kommst aus Sterzing? Ich bin da mal bei einer Alpentour vorbei gekommen.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Hobb (16. Mai 2011)

moin,
Mai-Regen über dem Mai-sfeld.

Im Winter war da noch'n Weg. Nu is der Weg weg.


----------



## scarab (16. Mai 2011)

Das sieht ja traurig aus

Ich sitze hier gerade mit einem kuehlen Cerveza San Miguel in der Hand in einem Internetcafe mit Blick aufs Mittelmeer bei wolkenlosen Himmel und ca. 25 Grad. Vielleicht schaffe ich es die Tage mal ein Bild hochzuladen. Zur Aufmunterung.


----------



## Hobb (17. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag Weyerberg?


----------



## juk (18. Mai 2011)

Tja, während die einen sich am Mittelmeer die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen lassen, werden hier die Trails gewässert. War auch dringend mal wieder nötig. Die Staubfresserei nervt.

Weyerberg hätte ich ja grundsätzlich auch mal wieder Lust zu. Für ne Feierabendrunde ist der aber etwas zu weit weg. Naja, für morgen hab ich das Radeln eh gestrichen.

Ist Sonntag eigentlich noch jemand bei MTB Rennen in Altenau?


----------



## Hobb (18. Mai 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Tja, während die einen sich am Mittelmeer die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen lassen, werden hier die Trails gewässert. War auch dringend mal wieder nötig. Die Staubfresserei
> nervt.<<<< Das ist ja lustich, genau das ist am Sonntag auch mein Gedanke gewesen als ich über eingeweichte Feld- und Waldwege gebrettert bin.
> 
> Weyerberg hätte ich ja grundsätzlich auch mal wieder Lust zu. Für ne Feierabendrunde ist der aber etwas zu weit weg.<<<Entdecke die Möglichkeiten. Naja, für morgen hab ich das Radeln eh gestrichen.<<<Schade!
> ...


----------



## FORT_man (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mußte in den letzten beiden Wochen viel arbeiten, deshalb habe ich mich hier nicht gemeldet.
Morgen bin ich nochmal in Münster, wird also nix mit biken.
Am kommenden WE (vorzugsweise Sonntag) werde ich mal wieder in die guten alten Harburger Berge fahren und mich im Laufe der nächsten Woche dazu noch melden.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (21. Mai 2011)

Moin moin,
ich will morgen für ca. 2h auf den Truppenübungsplatz in Garlstedt. Hat jemand spontanes Interesse? Treffen wäre um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz "alte B6". Ich schau vorher noch zum Himmel (Wetterbericht ist nicht so prall...) und hier ins Forum.
Bis denn
Marc


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Tja, während die einen sich am Mittelmeer die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen lassen, werden hier die Trails gewässert. War auch dringend mal wieder nötig. Die Staubfresserei nervt.
> 
> Weyerberg hätte ich ja grundsätzlich auch mal wieder Lust zu. Für ne Feierabendrunde ist der aber etwas zu weit weg. Naja, für morgen hab ich das Radeln eh gestrichen.
> 
> Ist Sonntag eigentlich noch jemand bei MTB Rennen in Altenau?



Moin Juk,

wie war es denn in Altenau? Ist Dir der Mattin wieder davongefahren?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTBRafi (23. Mai 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Hi Martin (und alle anderen Mitlesenden),

Harburger Berge sind ne gute Idee, da wäre ich mit von der Partie! Ich war jetzt am WE übrigens mit Bikeride auf dem Ruhrpottcross, 2 Tage quer durchs Revier, insgesamt ca.140 km und 3000hm  Die Alpen können kommen 

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## juk (23. Mai 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Juk,
> 
> wie war es denn in Altenau? Ist Dir der Mattin wieder davongefahren?
> 
> ...



Frag lieber nicht.  Alle, wirklich ALLE sind mir davon gefahren. 
Fing eigentlich gut an. Ich fühlte mich gut im Startblock. Dann ging's ab. Hohes Starttempo, das konnte ich auch noch mitgehen. Aber dann bekam ich irgendwann tierische Kopfschmerzen, der Magen meldete sich auch. Da hab ich kurz an 2007 gedacht, da musste ich auch mal kurz in den Wald. 
Soweit ging es zum Glück nicht, aber die Leistung ist danach völlig eingebrochen. Es ging wirklich nichts mehr. Gar nichts. Null. Ich habe geparkt. Hab mich dann nur noch ins Ziel gequält, Runde 2 war beim besten Willen nicht mehr drin.

Ich kann ohne Übertreibung sagen: Ich war noch nie so fertig.

Keine Ahnung was das nun war. Schlechtes Gel oder Katzenstreu-Getränk (letzteres schmeckte mir überhaupt nicht, obwohl ich es eigentlich gerne trinke), zu warm war es eigentlich auch nicht. Vielleicht auch einfach nur Übertraining. Grundlage ist in letzter Zeit etwas zu kurz gekommen. Und die RTF in Bremen verlief auch völlig anders als geplant. Geballer gegen den Wind statt Grundlage.

Altenau ist und bleibt mein Angstgegner. 4 mal gestartet, nur einmal angekommen. 

Am Wochenende am Alfsee (24h) geb ich mir ordentlich Grundlage. Ziel für den Tag: Maximalpuls von 131.

Ziel für 2012: Zwei Runden Altenau würdevoll überstehen.


----------



## Sabo.g (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo juk, 

tut mir leid das zu lesen, dass es dir so bescheiden ging während des Rennens. 

Vielleicht solltest du mal richtig gut ausspannen bis zu 24 h Rennen.

Wir sehen uns dann nächste Woche am Alfsee - hoffe du bist dann wieder fit.

MFG Sabo


----------



## RoteSora (23. Mai 2011)

Mensch Jürgen, so´n Mist! Liest sich für mich nach etwas Übertraining, Du/Ihr habt es ja ordentlich krachen lassen in letzter Zeit. Mir ging es in Göttingen nach dem Trainingslager in Bad Sachsa irgendwie ja ähnlich, einfach nur platt. Mach mal diese Woche nichts und fahre am Alfsee wirklich konstant nach Puls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Frag lieber nicht.  Alle, wirklich ALLE sind mir davon gefahren.
> Fing eigentlich gut an. Ich fühlte mich gut im Startblock. Dann ging's ab. Hohes Starttempo, das konnte ich auch noch mitgehen. Aber dann bekam ich irgendwann tierische Kopfschmerzen, der Magen meldete sich auch. Da hab ich kurz an 2007 gedacht, da musste ich auch mal kurz in den Wald.
> Soweit ging es zum Glück nicht, aber die Leistung ist danach völlig eingebrochen. Es ging wirklich nichts mehr. Gar nichts. Null. Ich habe geparkt. Hab mich dann nur noch ins Ziel gequält, Runde 2 war beim besten Willen nicht mehr drin.
> 
> ...




Am Alfsee sehen wir uns ja sowieso!


----------



## FORT_man (24. Mai 2011)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Hi Martin (und alle anderen Mitlesenden),
> 
> Harburger Berge sind ne gute Idee, da wäre ich mit von der Partie! Ich war jetzt am WE übrigens mit Bikeride auf dem Ruhrpottcross, 2 Tage quer durchs Revier, insgesamt ca.140 km und 3000hm  Die Alpen können kommen
> 
> ...



Hi Rafael (und alle Mitlesenden):

Vorschlag Harburger Berge:
Treffen am kommenden Sonntag wie immer vor dem Hauptbahnhof um 10:00 - am Samstag bin ich noch mit dem üblichen Kram wie Einkaufen, Klamotten waschen und so beschäftigt, der Sonntag paßt da besser rein.
Das Wetter wird eh gut, wir haben ja den Klimawandel 
War der Ruhrpottcross ein richtiges Rennen oder seid ihr da nur so hergefahren? Wieviele Leute waren da?

Gruß und bis Sonntag

Martin


----------



## juk (25. Mai 2011)

Ich setze mal den regelmässigen Termin für den Bultenniteride vorübergehend aus. Diese Woche wird es auf jeden Fall nix. Muss wohl auch eine Zerrung auskurieren. 

Der Radsport bringt mich noch um.


----------



## MTBRafi (25. Mai 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hi Rafael (und alle Mitlesenden):
> 
> Vorschlag Harburger Berge:
> Treffen am kommenden Sonntag wie immer vor dem Hauptbahnhof um 10:00 - am Samstag bin ich noch mit dem üblichen Kram wie Einkaufen, Klamotten waschen und so beschäftigt, der Sonntag paßt da besser rein.
> ...



Bin am Sonntag pünktlich dabei!
Ruhrpottcross war eine von Bikeride organisierte 2Tagestour, also nix mit Rennen sondern "bloß" geführte Tour. Aber sehr lohnenswert! Rennen will ich eh nicht fahren, das können andere besser 

Grüße & bis die Tage!


----------



## kiko (25. Mai 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Ich setze mal den regelmässigen Termin für den Bultenniteride vorübergehend aus. Diese Woche wird es auf jeden Fall nix. Muss wohl auch eine Zerrung auskurieren.
> 
> Der Radsport bringt mich noch um.



sport is m....
du weisst schon.


----------



## juk (26. Mai 2011)

Das ist es aber wert!


----------



## RoteSora (26. Mai 2011)

Ich wünsche den Startern beim 24 Stunden-Rennen am Alfsee ganz viel Spaß, Glück & Erfolg!!!!!!!


----------



## FORT_man (27. Mai 2011)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag pünktlich dabei!
> ..........
> 
> Grüße & bis die Tage!




ok, dann machen wir das so: Sonntag morgen, 10:00 am Hbf, Haupteingang an der Südseite (da wo auch die Busse und Strassenbahnen halten)

Gruß und bis Sonntag

Martin


----------



## MaldeamStart (28. Mai 2011)

Hey Ihr Raser,

Harburger Berge klingt richtig gut! In Anbetracht der Uhrzeit wollte ich kurz fragen, ob Ihr mit dem IC um 10:17h oder dem Metronom um 10:33h fahrt? Bei letzterem komm ich mitm Studiausweis für lau (zzgl. Rad) hin und her.


----------



## MTBRafi (28. Mai 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Hey Ihr Raser,
> 
> Harburger Berge klingt richtig gut! In Anbetracht der Uhrzeit wollte ich kurz fragen, ob Ihr mit dem IC um 10:17h oder dem Metronom um 10:33h fahrt? Bei letzterem komm ich mitm Studiausweis für lau (zzgl. Rad) hin und her.



Hey Malte,

letztere Option (Metronom) wird es wohl werden, da IC immer deutlich teurer ist, und man fürs Rad auch reservieren muss. Lohnt sich auf der Strecke auch gar nicht, die Zeitersparnis beträgt vielleicht 15-20 Minuten, wenn überhaupt...
Dann bis morgen!

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaldeamStart (28. Mai 2011)

Fahrt im Übrigen los, falls ich nicht pünktlich zum Zug komme. Ich hab heute abend irgendwie ein wenig Magen-Darm-Schwierigkeiten und fühle mich nicht so gut. Auch wenn ich keine spanischen Gurken gegessen hab, komm ich morgen nur mit, wenn ich mich auch wirklich fit fühle. So wie jetzt wärs keine gute Idee. 

Hoffentlich bis morgen,
Malte


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2011)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den Startern beim 24 Stunden-Rennen am Alfsee ganz viel Spaß, Glück & Erfolg!!!!!!!



Zur Zeit Platz 10! 

Angriff-Befehl auf die Spiderschweine wurde erteilt!


----------



## Twinkie (29. Mai 2011)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den Startern beim 24 Stunden-Rennen am Alfsee ganz viel Spaß, Glück & Erfolg!!!!!!!



Zur Zeit Platz 6 !!!!!! 

Spiderschweine 3x überrundet! - Check
Team HaPe Jakst fest im Blick, mit einer Runde Vorsprung!
Team MaxiHB im Nacken, mit 6 Sekunden Rückstand....uiuiui.
Knieverletzung, blutig aufgeschlagen! - Check


----------



## Twinkie (29. Mai 2011)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den Startern beim 24 Stunden-Rennen am Alfsee ganz viel Spaß, Glück & Erfolg!!!!!!!



Zur Zeit Platz 8! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





185km gefahren = 44 Runden
Spiderschweine rücken wieder näher
Team MaxiHB 3Runden Vorsprung
Kampf aufgenommen mit drittbester Rundenzeit sogar vor den Lizenzfahrern!


4er Team Ohneworte Platz 8, mit aktuell 46 Runden und 19:01min Rundenzeit.
8er Team DamDam Platz 3, mit aktuell 60 runden und 19:46min Rundenzeit.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Mai 2011)

Moin aus Oldenburg,

wir planen am Donnerstag (Vatertag) die Osterrunde von Delmenhorst nach Dötlingen zu fahren. 
Wer von Euch war denn dabei und hat eventuell den GPS-Track aufgezeichnet? Geestraider hat ihn leider nicht...

Wäre klasse , wenn mich jemand per PN anschreiben würde.
Vielen Dank und bis bald im Wald....

Oldenbürger


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Zur Zeit Platz 8!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

ohne den Kettenriss vom Mitfahrer in der Nacht wäre es dann doch der 6. Platz geworden.

Naja, ist doch eigentlich auch egal!

Das Ziel völlig müde und ausgepumpt nach Hause zu kommen wurde vollkommen erreicht! 

Wenn ich dann allerdings bedenke das der Christian Lau als Einzelfahrer in den 24 Stunden 58 Runden auf die Piste gedrückt hat sind wir alle doch nur ganz kleine Lichter! 


Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Twinkie (30. Mai 2011)

Der Weg war doch eh das Ziel! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann allerdings bedenke das der Christian Lau als Einzelfahrer in den 24 Stunden 58 Runden auf die Piste gedrückt hat sind wir alle doch nur ganz kleine Lichter!



Der Lau hat sich vorher wohl ausgiebig mit Bike-Meditation auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Der Weg war doch eh das Ziel!
> 
> 
> 
> Der Lau hat sich vorher wohl ausgiebig mit Bike-Meditation auseinandergesetzt.



Der trainiert allerdings auch für die Weltmeisterschaft in der Disziplin!


----------



## Hobb (30. Mai 2011)

moin,

wie geht's den beiden Espressos?

Egal! Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoteSora (30. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch und größten Respekt für alle Teilnehmer


----------



## juk (30. Mai 2011)

Mehr tot als lebendig.  Zeitweise. 

Ansonsten: Ziel verfehlt. Maximalpuls von 131 war nicht mal während der Streckenbesichtigung zu halten. Das gab die Strecke nicht. Zwei  kleine Sandhügel musste man mit Dampf anfahren, um locker drüber zu huppeln, das ZickZack auf dem Deich gab ein paar unrhytmische Höhenmeter, 3m ruff, 3m runter, das ca. 7mal nacheinander.

Das Rennen startete dann ganz gut, der olle juk recht weit vorne im Startfeld. Die vor mir gehen gleich ab wie ein Zäpfchen, hinter mir findet noch ein Kaffeekränzchen statt. Schön! Kann ich gemütlich starten und im Zick-Zack aufm Deich gibts keinen Stau. 

Kurz vor Ende der 2. Runde fahre ich in einen rostigen Nagel.  Kaum ist der Schlauch gewechselt, fällt mir auf daß ich ohne Pumpe unterwegs bin.  Gefühlte 20 Minuten später finden sich endlich 2(!) Fahrer, die mir eine Pumpe reichen.  Schnell gepumpt, und ab in die Wechselzone.

In der Nacht hat der Mattin leider kurzzeitig vergessen, daß die Gitterrohre durch den Regen sauglatt geworden und bitteschön kerzengerade zu kreuzen sind, und legt sich leider derbe aufs Knie.

Ansonsten sind wir ganz gut mitgefahren, ohne wirklich zu ballern. Nachts waren wir kurz auf Platz 6(!), aber da wurde es dann auch schwierig. Müdigkeit machte sich breit.

Zum Sonnenaufgang (irgendwo hinter den Wolken) hatte ich ein kurzes Zwischenhoch und bin 4 recht schnelle Runden gefahren. Danach wurde es wieder zäh.

Um ca. 11 Uhr haben wir entschieden, in den wohl verdienten Feierabend zu gehen. Dem Mattin schmerzten durch den Sturz Knie und Handgelenk, uns beiden der A*sch. Und ob wir am Ende auf dem aktuellen Platz 8 oder 14 (isses geworden) stehen, war uns relativ wurscht.

Vernunft siegt vor Ehrgeiz. 
(man hat schliesslich noch größeres vor)

Auf die relativ öde Strecke hatte man aber Ende auch überhaupt kein Bock mehr. Der Alfseedeich ist öder als der Wümmedeich.
Die Einzelfahrer kann man nur bewundern. Nicht nur die unfassbare Menge an km, die sie abspulen, auch die mentale Power die nötig ist...

Fazit: 24h gerne wieder, aber nicht im 2er Team und nicht am Alfsee.



Norma und Andi haben sich auch nicht geschont. Den Finger im am Auslöser. Die sind die nächsten Wochen & Monate mit hochladen  beschäftigt. Bin gespannt.


----------



## RoteSora (30. Mai 2011)

..schöner Bericht! 24 Stunden - Rennen gibt es auch mit anspruchsvolleren und/oder reizvolleren Strecken im Süddeutschen..

Ich wünsche gute Erholung und gute Besserung für A***, Hände,Knie & Körper!


----------



## Hobb (30. Mai 2011)

moin,
so ein klein wenig liegt der Reiz in puncto Alfsee ja auch darin das die Heimfahrt angenehm kurz ist,  A....freundlich kurz.

Mit lädierten Knien und Gelenken wird die Reise trotzdem noch zu lang gewesen sein.

Gute und schnelle Genesung 

und Respekt


----------



## juk (30. Mai 2011)

Wollte die Veranstaltung auch nicht schlecht reden! Daß die Strecke relativ unattraktiv wird, das wusste man ja. Die Heimfahrt war kurz und doch lang, in der Tat.

Die kaputten Knochen hat der Mattin, die schweren wir beide. Nicht daß es da zu Verwechslungen kommt.


----------



## Hobb (30. Mai 2011)

Nie wieder!! Sagt man doch immer, nach so 'ner Veranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoteSora (30. Mai 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Nie wieder!! Sagt man doch immer, nach so 'ner Veranstaltung.



Echt? Ist mir noch nie passiert..


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2011)

Ich will auch Mitleid, mir schmerzen die Knochen und Muskeln genauso von der Veranstaltung!

P.S. Ich war auch schon im Süden auf einer schöneren Strecke bei einem 24-H Rennen vor Ort und im Laufe der Zeit werden auch diese Runden sehr öde!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Wollte die Veranstaltung auch nicht schlecht reden! Daß die Strecke relativ unattraktiv wird, das wusste man ja. Die Heimfahrt war kurz und doch lang, in der Tat.
> 
> Die kaputten Knochen hat der Mattin, die schweren wir beide. Nicht daß es da zu Verwechslungen kommt.



Der Mattin fährt mich trotzdem noch in Grund und Boden. Für meine Abschlussrunde gegen 12.45 Uhr habe ich elend lange 21,54 Minuten benötigt.


----------



## Hobb (30. Mai 2011)

Jens, Du meine Güte!

Voll vergessen, Du ärmster!

So im 8er isses bestimmt megaöde.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Jens, Du meine Güte!
> 
> Voll vergessen, Du ärmster!
> 
> So im 8er isses bestimmt megaöde.



Ooops, hab ich das halbe Rennen verpennt? Irgendwie kann ich mich an die restlichen 4 Teammitglieder nicht mehr erinnern...


----------



## Hobb (31. Mai 2011)

sorry Jens, mein Fehler. Ich bitte um gerechte Strafe!

Ich meinte Du hättest das vor einigen Wochen mal erwähnt.

4er also, Respekt!


----------



## Hobb (1. Juni 2011)

moin,

ich fahr morgen locker Richtung Wolfsschlucht.

11°° Weserwehr, falls jemand mit mag.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (1. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich fahr morgen locker Richtung Wolfsschlucht.
> 
> ...



jo


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich fahr morgen locker Richtung Wolfsschlucht.
> 
> ...



Ich fahr morgen locker Bier trinken!

Euch viel Spass beim Biken!


----------



## MTBRafi (1. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich fahr morgen locker Richtung Wolfsschlucht.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut, hoffentlich ist es dann noch halbwegs frei von Alk-Leichen 

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (1. Juni 2011)

Und Ich fahre morgen locker Richtung Karwendel, hoffentlich ist die Bahn frei 
Wünsche Allen ein schönes Himmelfahrtskommando


----------



## MTBRafi (1. Juni 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Und Ich fahre morgen locker Richtung Karwendel, hoffentlich ist die Bahn frei
> Wünsche Allen ein schönes Himmelfahrtskommando



Angeber! Will ich auch hin... 
Aber im Juli ist Transalp, dann bin ich hoffentlich auf den Punkt TOPFIT 

Dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juni 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ooops, hab ich das halbe Rennen verpennt? Irgendwie kann ich mich an die restlichen 4 Teammitglieder nicht mehr erinnern...



Also auf Normandi`s Fodos sieht das aber locker flockig die Sanddüne hoch aus. Da brauch man doch kein Mitleid aussprechen!


----------



## scarab (3. Juni 2011)

In Anbetracht des schlechter werdenden Wetters am Sonntag würde ich doch ganz gerne schon morgen eine Tour vorschlagen.

Ich fahre also 11.00 Uhr ab HaW Richtung Garlstedt. Mitfahrer sind willkommen. 

Ciao
Jan


----------



## Hobb (3. Juni 2011)

moin zusammen,

Jens guckt immer fröhlich. 

Ich sag dann mal für morgen zu und für Sonntag ab. 

Garlstedt, puh! Das kratzt ma wieder am Hunderter.  Und das bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Ich sag dann mal für morgen zu und für Sonntag ab.
> 
> Garlstedt, puh! Das kratzt ma wieder am Hunderter.  Und das bei den Temperaturen.



moin ralf,

....nich selber "strampeln"......... nur zuschaun (wie andere "strampeln") am So.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> Jens guckt immer fröhlich.
> 
> ...



Höö, den verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Geestraider (4. Juni 2011)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Angeber! Will ich auch hin...
> Aber im Juli ist Transalp, dann bin ich hoffentlich auf den Punkt TOPFIT
> 
> Dann mal viel Spaß



Danke 
Gestern Wetterstein umrundet 104km 2440 hm


----------



## Hobb (4. Juni 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Höö, den verstehe ich nicht...


 
moin Jens,
ich kann mich nicht erinnern Dich mal nicht fröhlich beim biken gesehen zu haben. Nix anderes wolltes ich anmerken. 


 ... wie kann man das denn nicht verstehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (4. Juni 2011)

Nette Runde heute






[/URL][/IMG]
Auf der Panzer-Übungsstrecke






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Ciao
dino


----------



## scarab (5. Juni 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Nette Runde heute



... und schöne Fotos 

Danke
Jan


----------



## Twinkie (5. Juni 2011)

@Jan: Wer hat den das "Greyest Hair" und wer ist der Hüpfer auf dem Poster?  Ganz viel Spass wünsch ich euch heute, das Wetter scheint bisher gut zu sein! 

@Dino: Wer baut denn da Starthügel in den Wald?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jens,
> ich kann mich nicht erinnern Dich mal nicht fröhlich beim biken gesehen zu haben. Nix anderes wolltes ich anmerken.
> 
> 
> ... wie kann man das denn nicht verstehen....



Ach so!


----------



## dinosaur (5. Juni 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Dino: Wer baut denn da Starthügel in den Wald?



Die "Grünen"


----------



## maxihb (5. Juni 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Nette Runde heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern diese örtlichkeiten bestens zu kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRafi (5. Juni 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Nette Runde heute
> 
> Ciao
> dino



Auch hier noch zwei Beweisfotos:






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Laut meinem Garmin waren es übrigens fast 1600 Höhenmeter (alle Zappeleien aufsummiert), das klingt toll  Aber mittels SRTM korrigierten Höhenwerten sind es dann nur noch 610hm. Und Garmin.Connect sagt was von 266hm :-( Was soll man denn nun glauben?

Grüße & bis neulich,

Rafael


----------



## juk (5. Juni 2011)

Sind ja alles tolle Fotos, und ich bereue auch ein wenig nicht dabei gewesen zu sein und stattdessen Grundlage auf dem Renner abgespultz zu haben, aber müssen die Fotos denn wirklich x-mal zitiert werden? 

Ich würde gerne Dienstag oder Mittwoch abend gerne mal wieder Richtung Öllager, so ab 19 Uhr. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Hobb (5. Juni 2011)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> [...]
> Laut meinem Garmin waren es übrigens fast 1600 Höhenmeter (alle Zappeleien aufsummiert), das klingt toll  Aber mittels SRTM korrigierten Höhenwerten sind es dann nur noch 610hm. Und Garmin.Connect sagt was von 266hm :-( Was soll man denn nun glauben?
> 
> Grüße & bis neulich,
> ...


 
netter Versuch, aber angesichts solcher Beweisfotos 



kann man gar nicht glaubwürdig vertuschen das wir eigentlich heimlich im Harz gewesen sind. Sind bestimmt u300 gewesen.


----------



## Hobb (5. Juni 2011)

.... und gegen dieses Geflacker wegen der vielen Bilder beim Aufrufen der Seite hilft nur eines:


----------



## Hobb (5. Juni 2011)

eine neue Seite!


----------



## Hobb (5. Juni 2011)

.. aber ganz ohne Bilder is auch blöd.


----------



## Hobb (5. Juni 2011)

Hab mich schon gewundert warum der Dino so weit vom Starthügel weg fotografiert. Aber nu is klar warum.


----------



## Hobb (5. Juni 2011)

einen noch, oder?


----------



## Hobb (5. Juni 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Sind ja alles tolle Fotos, und ich bereue auch ein wenig nicht dabei gewesen zu sein und stattdessen Grundlage auf dem Renner abgespultz zu haben, aber müssen die Fotos denn wirklich x-mal zitiert werden?
> 
> Ich würde gerne Dienstag oder Mittwoch abend gerne mal wieder Richtung Öllager, so ab 19 Uhr. Jemand dabei?


 
Würd gern in der Woche fahren. Regenschauer wären mir da egal.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> .... und gegen dieses Geflacker wegen der vielen Bilder beim Aufrufen der Seite hilft nur eines:



Besorge Dir doch mal DSL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (5. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> einen noch, oder?



...na denn.
gern zu diensten.
s.


----------



## kiko (5. Juni 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Nette Runde heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



biddeschön


----------



## juk (6. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Würd gern in der Woche fahren. Regenschauer wären mir da egal.



Mittwoch? Regen würde ich auch tolerieren.


----------



## Hobb (6. Juni 2011)

Mittwoch ist gut.

Kamera bleibt zu Hause.


----------



## Pitou (6. Juni 2011)

Moin, wo ist denn das Öllager? 
Mittwoch fänd ich auch gut, wenn es nicht allzu weit/anstrengend wird. Auch zuviel Regen fänd ich doof, also plant ruhig ohne mich, aber wissen wo das Öllager ist, und von wo ihr abfahrt, will ich trotzdem


----------



## juk (6. Juni 2011)

Moin!
Das Öllager ist in Achim. Abfahrt ab Bultensee. Dürften nicht mehr als 35-40km werden. Locker auf einer Arschbacke abzusitzen.


----------



## MaldeamStart (7. Juni 2011)

Abfahrt ist sicherlich der Bultensee, findest Du z.B. bei Google Maps unter Angabe "Seeweg, Oyten".

Von der Innenstadt aus kannst Du noch 25km dazurechnen bis und vom Treffpunkt aus. Die lohnen sich aber, macht Spaß....wobei nicht zu unterschätzen ist, was der Juk so auf einer Arschbacke absitzt 

Ich sitz dann vermutlich leider auf beiden Arschbacken, da ich übers Wochenende mit Rad im Gepäck in den Harz düse und die Frau mich vorher noch sehen muss, sacht se. 

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Hobb (8. Juni 2011)

moin,
der Dauerregen motiviert mich jetzt nicht sooo zum Fahren. Ich fahre heute nicht. 

Sorry!


----------



## juk (8. Juni 2011)

Dauerregen? Außerhalb des Bürofensters isses zwar grau, aber der Regen hält sich noch in Grenzen. Mal sehen, was mich zu Hause erwartet. Zur Not suche ich mir auch eine alternative Sportart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitou (8. Juni 2011)

Jo ich war gerade draussen mitm Bike einkaufen und es ist irgendwie NASS 
Also kein Öl-lager auf einer Arschbacke für mich, aber mal ne Frage was empfehlt Ihr denn so als "Regenkleidung"?


----------



## Hobb (9. Juni 2011)

moin,

empfehlen lieber nicht aber erzählen kann ich ja mal das mir eine dünne leichte Regenjacke bisher immer bei der sportlichen Fortbewegung durch die Wälder genügt hat.

Regenhose tut da nicht not, der atmungsaktive Stoff und die Hitze auf den Oberschenkeln lassen die Regentropfen immer schnell verdampfen.

Regenüberschuhe hab ich auch nicht.

Regendichte Kleidung atmet ja leider nicht, man wird also so oder so naß.


----------



## BBK (9. Juni 2011)

Hui da wollte ich nach Jahren mal wieder den Uni Trail fahren musste aber nach 15 meter wieder umkehren wegen den ganzen Brombeersträuchern, bin ich n weichei oder umfahrt Ihr den immer?

Btw kann mal jemand die genauen Koordinaten/Nebenstrasse/Google Link zum Öllager in Achim geben?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> der Dauerregen motiviert mich jetzt nicht sooo zum Fahren. Ich fahre heute nicht.
> 
> Sorry!



Hey,


wir hatten gestern sogar den Grill an. Also war es auch gar nicht so schlimm!

Grüsse
jens


----------



## FORT_man (10. Juni 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich werfe mal den Hut für Sonntag in den Ring:
Sonntag morgen um 11:00 am Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand und Ristedt. Danach noch Richtung, ähem wie hieß das gleich noch mal, Große Höhe oder so. 
@ Ralf:
Du weißt bestimmt was ich meine, wir sind ja neulich den umgekehrten Weg gefahren.

Gruß und bis Sonntag

Martin


----------



## Hobb (11. Juni 2011)

moin Martin,
Große Höhe, mit dem Segelflugplatz und dem See.

Morgen werde ich nicht dabei sein weil es schon ziemlich früh mit den Dackelschneidern nach Barrien geht.

Du wirst den Weg schon finden, der große Kompass soll ja auch wieder anwesend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (11. Juni 2011)

Martin, ich bin morgen am WW. 

Ciao
Jan


----------



## Pitou (12. Juni 2011)

Moin ich wollte morgen mal den AB-Trail etwas beschneiden, also mit ner Heckenschere oder so. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzumachen soll er sich melden und ne Zeit vorschlagen. Ich wollte mit dem ersten Stück vom Haus am Walde an anfangen.


----------



## MTBRafi (12. Juni 2011)

Pitou schrieb:


> Moin ich wollte morgen mal den AB-Trail etwas beschneiden, also mit ner Heckenschere oder so. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzumachen soll er sich melden und ne Zeit vorschlagen. Ich wollte mit dem ersten Stück vom Haus am Walde an anfangen.



Auch Moin!

Eigentlich hätte ich an dieser Stelle fragen wollen, ob für morgen jemand etwas geplant hat, aber wenn sonst nix anliegt kann man natürlich auch etwas gärtnern  Hab aber nicht so wahnsinnig viel Gartengerät im Haus, höchstens irgendwas wie mein Schweizer Messer 

Wie wärs denn mit 11h HaW?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Pitou (13. Juni 2011)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> aber wenn sonst nix anliegt kann man natürlich auch etwas gärtnern
> 
> Wie wärs denn mit 11h HaW?



Habe gerade entschieden wach zu bleiben und Dirkules beim Basketball zuzuschauen, 11h ist mir daher ein bisschen zu früh, wie wärs mit 13h?

...und schweizer Messer, hehe, ich glaube nen Schlachtermesser, ne Sense oder Machete wär besser 

Gruß
P2


----------



## Gekko (13. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute ich bin Gekko und komme aus Berne bei Bremen Nord
Bin öfter im Harz unterwegs und bin Moderator bei MTB-Support.

Fahre am liebsten Trail-Touren und AM-Enduro


                  Gruß Kai


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2011)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## BBK (17. Juni 2011)

Auf meine Uni Trail / Öllager Fragen hat ja keiner geantwortet.

Ich kurier gerade meinen Muskelkater aus nach 60 km mit dem MTB (Bremen-Worpswede).


----------



## MTBRafi (17. Juni 2011)

Moin,

ist jemand morgen fuer eine Samstagsrunde zu motivieren? Irgendwann so gegen 11-13h koennte man ja starten, ob vom HaW oder WW oder wie auch immer...

Gruesse,

Rafael


----------



## MaldeamStart (21. Juni 2011)

Hier ist ja was los 

Samstag solls ja hin und wieder Schauer geben, aber trocken ist es ja auch zuhause. Hat jemand Lust? Wohin ist mir eigentlich gleich.


----------



## FORT_man (21. Juni 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Hier ist ja was los
> ...........



Hallöchen,

am Samstag wird das bei mir nix mit biken, am Sonntag wollte ich in die Harburger Berge. Will jemand mitkommen?
@Rafael:
Bist Du am WE dort beim Bikeride-Training? Ich (wir) könnten Dich dann nach Trainingsschluß einsammeln und dann noch ein wenig biken (=Wissenstransfer  ) und dann mit dem Zug zurück nach HB.
Voraussetzung:
Das Wetter ist einigermaßen ok und die Zugführer streiken nicht.
Ich werde mich dann dazu noch melden

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hier meine Einladung

http://www.augenmerk.de/front_neu.jpg

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Pitou (22. Juni 2011)

Pitou schrieb:


> Moin ich wollte morgen mal den AB-Trail etwas beschneiden, also mit ner Heckenschere oder so.



Tjoa, das war mehr Arbeit als ich so dachte...

Zuviele Mücken (+ -stiche): CHECK
Aua am Rücken vom bücken: CHECK
Zu kleines Werkzeug: CHECK
ca 1km geschafft: CHECK

Also wenn man das wirklich weiter machen will, bräuchte man grobes Werkzeug (zB Sense, Akku-Heckenschere, Sichel und Harke), Handschuhe, lange Hosen und Ärmel, Anti-Mücken-Spray und ein paar Leute 

Solltet Ihr davon was haben oder gar alles meldet Euch 

Vorher: 


Nachher: ​
Bin dann die kurze Strecke am Ende drei mal hin und her gefahren, hehe!


----------



## Max_HB (22. Juni 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Hier ist ja was los
> 
> Samstag solls ja hin und wieder Schauer geben, aber trocken ist es ja auch zuhause. Hat jemand Lust? Wohin ist mir eigentlich gleich.



Hi, ich komm auch gerne mal wieder mit


----------



## dinosaur (23. Juni 2011)

Pitou schrieb:


> Tjoa, das war mehr Arbeit als ich so dachte...
> 
> Zuviele Mücken (+ -stiche): CHECK
> Aua am Rücken vom bücken: CHECK
> ...



Hallo Pitou,
dein Einsatz ist ja sehr löblich aber vielleicht etwas übers Ziel hinaus
Da ich den ab-trail in den letzten beiden Jahren im Herbst fahrbar gestaltet habe weiss ich wieviel Arbeit das ist. Man muss ja aber nicht durch eine Schneise in Zweierreihe über den trail rollen können, und die drohende "Gefahr" des blutdrünstigen Gemüses macht es doch auch ein wenig interessanter auf dem trail
Jetzt in der Hauptwuchsperiode aber gegen das Grün anschneiden zu wollen ist was für Kleingärtner
Da roll ich jetzt doch lieber auf anderen Wegen.
Im Herbst bin ich dann gerne dabei, mit einigen gezielten Schnitten einen interessanten trail zu öffnen
Dazu hat mir bisher immer eine Rosenschere gereicht; Lederhandschuhe sind hilfreich

Ciao
dino


----------



## MaldeamStart (23. Juni 2011)

Mh, Hamburg klingt auch ziemlich gut! Um wieviel Uhr solls losgehen? Max, geht Sonntag auch? Mal anderes Terrain wär auch wieder fein!


----------



## FORT_man (23. Juni 2011)

Hi Malte,


wir treffen uns immer um 10:00 am Hauptbahnhof, Südausgang.
Ich weiß noch nicht, wie das Wetter am Sonntag wird und ob der Metronom streikt-bei denen ist irgendwas im Gange.
Ich werde mich dazu noch zeitig melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Max_HB (23. Juni 2011)

Nein, Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit. Aber musst keine Rücksicht auf mich nehmen. Fahr ruhig nach HH


----------



## scarab (24. Juni 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hi Malte,
> 
> 
> wir treffen uns immer um 10:00 am Hauptbahnhof, Südausgang.
> ...



Martin, in die Harburger Berge würde ich ja gerne mitkommen. Wann wolltest Du denn wieder zurück sein? Ich müsste so gegen 17.00 Uhr wieder zu Hause aufschlagen, da wir noch Besuch erwarten.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## FORT_man (24. Juni 2011)

Hallöchen,


zu den Harburger Bergen:
Wegen des Streiks beim Metronom werde ich am Sonntag *nicht* Richtung Hamburg fahren-es nützt nix, wenn nach der Biketour die Bahn nicht mehr fährt und wir dann mit dem Fahrrad von Harburg nach Bremen fahren müssen. Als zweite Halbzeit sozusagen 
@Jan:
Wir waren bislang immer gegen 18:30 zurück in HB am Bahnhof-17:00 zurück läßt sich nur realisieren, wenn man entsprechend früher losfährt.
Egal, das Wetter soll ja am Sonntag wieder besser werden:
11:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand und so

Gruß und bis Sonntag

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zzzischhh (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

würde mich gerne mal der Runde morgen um 11Uhr ab Weserwehr anschliessen, auch wenn 11Uhr schon ziemlich ambitioniert erscheint ;-).

Ich fahre eher unregelmäßig, da ich noch anderen Sport mache, versuche aktuell jedoch wieder ein bischen besser in Form zu kommen. 

Von der Streckenlänge her wären für mich um die 50km okay, andererseits würde ich den Weg zurück wieder alleine finden und könnte mich bei längeren Strecken einfach ausklinken. Zum Warwer Sand würde es also noch reichen ;-).

Also wenn der Termin steht, wäre ich gerne dabei.

Gruß
 Oliver


----------



## FORT_man (25. Juni 2011)

Moin Oliver,

ich werde morgen um 11:00 am Weserwehr sein-wird eine lockere Runde werden, kein Gebolze.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zzzischhh (26. Juni 2011)

Moin Martin,

tut mit leid, aber nun hat mich der Defektteufel erwischt. Ich war gerade fertig und wollte 20vor 11 aufbrechen, da entdeckte ich überraschend auf einmal einen Platten am Hinterrad, sch...e. Okay der Schlauch war erst 1x gefahren und der Mantel hätte noch i.O. sein müssen, also schnell den Schlauch gewechselt (10min), dann Rad auf die Straße getragen und beim Wackeln hatte ich Spiel im Hinterrad ?! Was nun? Getestet, gewackelt, Rad die Treppe wieder raufgetragen, ausgebaut, gekuckt und die Nabenkonterung war auf einmal lose ?! Okay, händisch festgezogen, aber das Lager scheint nun ziemlich verschlissen zu sein. Da nun nicht jeder passendes Werkzeug zum Kontern von Hinterradlager zuhause herumliegen hat, musste ich nun erstmal passen. 
Sieht so aus, als wenn die Deore-Nabe ihren Zweck erfüllt hätte und ich mich nach Ersatz umschauen müsste.

Also sorry, wenn du gewartet hast, aber es war einfach eine höhere Gewalt im Spiel.  

Gruß
 Oliver


----------



## FORT_man (27. Juni 2011)

Moin Oliver,

war kein Problem für mich, ich habe im Wald noch ein paar Kollegen getroffen. Warwer Sand ist eben immer gut.
Hoffentlich ist Dein Bike wieder heile, geht ja so nicht.

Gruß und bis denne 

Martin


----------



## joerg_hb (28. Juni 2011)

Moin,

bin neu in der Runde, verfolge die Aktivitäten aber schon eine Weile.
Ist am Sa. 02.07 etwas geplant? 
Harburger Berge hört sich gut an, aber alles andere geht auch.
Ich kenne mich in Harburg aber nicht aus, daher wäre ich da für Unterstützung durch Ortskenntnisse dankbar.
Von der Zeit her ist mir ab 08:30 alles möglich.
Würde mich freuen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTBRafi (29. Juni 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> am Samstag wird das bei mir nix mit biken, am Sonntag wollte ich in die Harburger Berge. Will jemand mitkommen?
> @Rafael:
> ...


Moin Martin,

leider ist mir am WE eine Zerrung dazwischengekommen, Laufen war letzte Woche wohl keine gute Idee  Ich war dann aber trotzdem in HH, allerdings ohne Rad und zu Besuch bei Freunden  Und die Metronome fuhren ab etwa 15:30 wieder! 
Vielleicht kann ich aber einen Trainingstag jetzt am Sonntag in Witten nachholen, mal sehen...

Grüße und bis die Tage,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dogmasta (4. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen. Mtb Rentner *g* fährt nicht gern allein, war zu lange abstinent oder so.
Will wieder ins grüne. Muss aber erst mal wieder rein kommen.
Jemand aus dem Hagener Raum dabei hier, der mir n paar gute Trails zeigen kann?
Grüße


----------



## MaddinXXX (11. Juli 2011)

Moin,Moin!
Bin sehr interessiert daran für die Sonntagsausflüge in den Harz. Bin auch 34 und komme gerade aus den Alpen und bin immer noch total aufgeheizt was Berge angeht und wäre total begeistert.

Also meld dich einfach....









trekhb schrieb:


> Hi,suche Gleichgesinnte für gemeinsame "Ausritte" in der Umgebung.Auto mit 2 Radträgern vorhanden und auch an Sonntagausflügen bis Harzer Raum interessiert.Also meldet Euch!Achso,bin Ende 30 aber noch "mobil"!


----------



## juk (11. Juli 2011)

Hehe, der Zitierte dürfte mittlerweile Mitte 40 sein. Ob er da noch so mobil ist? 

Nichtsdestotrotz, moin. Ist momentan etwas ruhig hier. Sommerloch? Vielleicht braucht es auch nur ein oder zwei neue, die hier wieder etwas Pfeffer rein bringen.


----------



## MaddinXXX (11. Juli 2011)

He Moin!
Also wenn Ihr am WE was starten wollt dann sagt was an wann und wo ihr euch treffen wollt. Bin Martin und wohne in der Nähe vom Weserwehr. Bin für jeden Mist zu haben Harz , Warwer Sand oder ähnliches also dann los....


----------



## juk (11. Juli 2011)

Ab Weserwehr starten wir regelmässig. Da wird sicher bald was gehen. Meine Wenigkeit macht ab Freitag erstmal einen kleinen Ausflug in die Alpen. Ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln. Nicht viele. Kaum der Rede wert. *seufz*


----------



## FORT_man (11. Juli 2011)

MaddinXXX schrieb:


> He Moin!
> Also wenn Ihr am WE was starten wollt dann sagt was an wann und wo ihr euch treffen wollt. Bin Martin und wohne in der Nähe vom Weserwehr. Bin für jeden Mist zu haben Harz , Warwer Sand oder ähnliches also dann los....



Moin Martin,

ich bin auch Martin und wohne auch in der Nähe vom Weserwehr  Hier ist im Moment Sommerloch-nach zwei Mal Alpen werde ich wohl mal wieder in den Wald fahren, nach Thüringen.
Ansonsten wird hier in den nächsten Wochen wohl wieder mehr los sein.
@Juk:
viel Glück in den Alpen, vielleicht triffst Du da ja Rafael, die Welt ist ja ein Dorf.

Gruß und bis denne 

Auch Martin


----------



## MaddinXXX (11. Juli 2011)

Wie schon gesagt von den Alpen komme ich gerade her aus Lermoos. War echt cool ein paar Freeride strecken auspzurobieren. Ich kann meistens nur Sonntags oder wenn ich mal ein WE frei habe je nach dem wenn du wieder da bist können wir ja gerne ein paar Strecken fahren.....schön wäre was mit Berge bin aber leider nicht mobil....
Gruß Martin....


----------



## dinosaur (11. Juli 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Hehe, der Zitierte dürfte mittlerweile Mitte 40 sein. Ob er da noch so mobil ist?



Was soll das den heissen?
Ich lass dich nie wieder im Windschatten fahren!

Viel Spass in den Alpen und komm heile wieder

Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Ab Weserwehr starten wir regelmässig. Da wird sicher bald was gehen. Meine Wenigkeit macht ab Freitag erstmal einen kleinen Ausflug in die Alpen. Ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln. Nicht viele. Kaum der Rede wert. *seufz*



Ist schon soweit? Dann muss ich Martin noch unbedingt die Ersatzschaltaugen vorbeibringen!


----------



## juk (11. Juli 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Was soll das den heissen?
> Ich lass dich nie wieder im Windschatten fahren!
> 
> Viel Spass in den Alpen und komm heile wieder



War ich bei Dir schon mal im Windschatten? Dafür bin ich doch viel zu langsam. 
Das mit dem Spaß und heile wieder kommen, werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen.

@jens
Ja, es ist so weit. Freitag ist Abreise. Samstag beginnt die Tortour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (12. Juli 2011)

juk schrieb:


> War ich bei Dir schon mal im Windschatten? Dafür bin ich doch viel zu langsam.
> Das mit dem Spaß und heile wieder kommen, werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen.
> 
> @jens
> Ja, es ist so weit. Freitag ist Abreise. Samstag beginnt die Tortour.



viel spass
geniesse die aussicht
s.


----------



## Hobb (12. Juli 2011)

moin,
dem schließe ich mich mal inhaltlich voll umfänglich an.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Geestraider (12. Juli 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Ja, es ist so weit. Freitag ist Abreise. Samstag beginnt die Tortour.



Viel Spaß und hoffentlich gutes Wetter


----------



## juk (12. Juli 2011)

Danke! Gutes Wetter wäre in der Tat nett.


----------



## Geestraider (12. Juli 2011)

Deswegen wünsche Ich es Dir ja auch...da kann der Spaß nämlich schnell vorbei sein...alles schon erlebt


----------



## Hobb (14. Juli 2011)

moin,

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/re...pt=true&offset=859&autoPlay=true&#flashPlayer


----------



## MaldeamStart (15. Juli 2011)

Moin,

sieht nach schönen Strecken aus. Will dennoch jemand am Sonntag mit der hiesigen Umgebung Vorlieb nehmen? Das bisschen Regen ist doch egal, oder?


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juli 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sieht nach schönen Strecken aus. Will dennoch jemand am Sonntag mit der hiesigen Umgebung Vorlieb nehmen? Das bisschen Regen ist doch egal, oder?



Wo willst Du hin?


----------



## MaddinXXX (15. Juli 2011)

Kann leider nicht habe einen Miniskusanriss und eine Aussenband überdehnung am Knie sonst wäre ich gerne mitgekommen, vielleicht beim nähsten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitou (15. Juli 2011)

MaddinXXX schrieb:


> Miniskusanriss und eine Aussenband überdehnung am Knie



Immer diese Wehwehchen als Ausrede nicht mitzumachen 

Also Sonntag hätt ich auch Lust, wenns nicht zu früh losgeht, nicht allzu weit ist, nicht allzu regnet, mein Knie nicht weh tut usw


----------



## MaldeamStart (15. Juli 2011)

Wohin ist mir eigentlich total gleich. Warwer Sand oder sowas? Seit 6 Wochen bin ich jetzt nur auf Asphalt unterwegs, das geht so nicht 

Vielleicht hat ja einer/eines der menschlichen Umlandnavigationsgeräte Zeit?!

Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung an den Meniskus


----------



## MaddinXXX (15. Juli 2011)

Danke ich hoffe das Es mit dem Meniskus schnell geht weil ich nicht der Typ bin der immer nur rum sitzt das nervt und vor allem man kann nicht Biken.....


----------



## scarab (15. Juli 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit macht ab Freitag erstmal einen kleinen Ausflug in die Alpen. Ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln. Nicht viele. Kaum der Rede wert. *seufz*



Hui, jetzt wird´s ernst. Ich drück´ Dir auch die Daumen.

Viel Spass


----------



## Twinkie (16. Juli 2011)

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2079414#post2079414 




.​


----------



## Hobb (16. Juli 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> [...]Vielleicht hat ja einer/eines der menschlichen Umlandnavigationsgeräte Zeit?!
> 
> Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung an den Meniskus


 
moin Malte,
muß ich hier eigentlich Bescheid schreiben wenn ich mal keine Lust auf "was ausdenken und ansagen" hab? 

Heute hab ich mich beim Moppedfahren erwischen lassen. 

Morgen werde ich, so der Wecker zeitgemäß weckt, zu einer total gruppenunkompatiblen Zeit mit dem Rennrad losfahren. 

Im September geht es vielleicht wieder zu den Treffpunkten und dann ab in den Wald. 

Beste Grüße und Genesungswünsche
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (16. Juli 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> [...]...alles schon erlebt


und Michi, 
heute schon was komisch-rätselhaftes überlebt?


----------



## MaldeamStart (16. Juli 2011)

Äh Ralf, ja natürlich musst Du das  Im September? Wie bitte? Da ist aber obendrein mindestens noch eine Entschuldigungs- und Rechtfertigungszeremonie von Nöten, meinst Du nicht? 

Ach wie schade. Im Frühjahr hiess es, im Sommer wird dann richtig viel gefahren....und nu? Schämt Euch! Alle! 

Verbitterte Grüße
Malte


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe diese Woche bereits 2x auf dem Bike gesessen und werde das auch morgen tun!


----------



## Geestraider (17. Juli 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> und Michi,
> heute schon was komisch-rätselhaftes überlebt?



Nöö, auf meiner gestrigen Runde gab es keine besonderen Vorkommnisse 
Aber als ich Abends nach Delmenhorst fuhr sah ich einen Bekannten Rotwild-Fahrer die Oldenburger Straße hochfahren


----------



## FORT_man (18. Juli 2011)

Yo, das war ich, ich hatte am Samstag Langeweile und habe dann noch eine kleine Runde über den Warwer Sand und die große Höhe gedreht.
Weiß auch nicht mehr genau, wie ich da rüber gekommen bin, irgendwie über Groß Ippener und war ich auf ein Mal da.
War dann doch ganz schön weit 


Gruß Martin


----------



## Geestraider (18. Juli 2011)

Hauptsache Du hast den Heimweg noch gefunden


----------



## Timbob (19. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen,

kann mir jemand hier verraten wie ich zu dem AB-Trail oder anderen Trails in HB komme? Würde gerne am Donnerstag nach Feierabend ne Runde abseits von Strassen drehen! Wenn jemand mitfahren will und mir den Weg zeigen kann, hab ich natürlich auch nix dagegen 

Bestens,
derTimbob


----------



## Pitou (20. Juli 2011)

Timbob schrieb:


> kann mir jemand hier verraten wie ich zu dem AB-Trail oder anderen Trails in HB komme?



Moin, der AB Trail dürfte im Moment etwas zugewachsen sein, aber Teile sind vielleicht befahrbar:

AB Trail bikemap

Donnerstag ist schlecht, aber sag Bescheid wie er aussieht


----------



## MTBRafi (21. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute,

bin wieder zurück vom Alpencross: 500km vom Chiemsee zum Gardasee, etwa 13.000 hm sind dabei zusammengekommen. Wetter war super, Stimmung in der Gruppe ebenfalls. Hat Wiederholungspotenzial 
Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: War donnerstags nicht irgendwann mal sowas wie ein Night-Ride angesagt? Hätte heute mal wieder Lust und Zeit, ist jemand verfügbar?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Timbob (22. Juli 2011)

Gestern dann doch auf dem Rennrad gesessen....mal gucken, ob ich am Samstag den Werg auf einen Trail finde...
Aber Night Ride klingt interessant. Ich wäre dabei, wenn was ansteht. 

Bestens,

Timbob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (24. Juli 2011)

für ralle und die annern.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/41716
s.


----------



## Timbob (27. Juli 2011)

Pitou schrieb:


> Moin, der AB Trail dürfte im Moment etwas zugewachsen sein, aber Teile sind vielleicht befahrbar:
> 
> AB Trail bikemap
> 
> Donnerstag ist schlecht, aber sag Bescheid wie er aussieht




Hi, 

habe den Trail gefunden...zumindest einen Teil davon am Kuhgrabensee...ziemlich dichtgewachsen...muss wohl öfter befahren werden 
Den Rest habe ich leider nicht gefunden....aber wie gesagt, bin dankbar um Tipps und auch für andere Strecken....
Falls mal jemand am Wochenende Lust hat irgendwo hinzufahren (Harz oder so) würd ich gern auch mitfahren....hab auch ein großes Auto, kann also Leute und Material mitnehmen.

Bestens....


----------



## juk (28. Juli 2011)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> bin wieder zurück vom Alpencross: 500km vom Chiemsee zum Gardasee, etwa 13.000 hm sind dabei zusammengekommen. Wetter war super, Stimmung in der Gruppe ebenfalls. Hat Wiederholungspotenzial



Geil, nicht wahr!? Nächstes Jahr mach ich auch wieder geführte Alpentour. Die Bike Transalp als Rennen kann ich nur bedingt weiter empfehlen. Viel zu viele Schiebepassagen, das nervt irgendwann gewaltig. Und Stancius Gelaber von der schönsten aller Bike Transalps... Nunja, wer bergauf gerne schiebt, um dann runter auf Asphalt zu fahren, der war sicher 100% zufrieden. Die erfahrenen TACler berichten von einem deutlich höherem Trailanteil in den Vorjahren.

Vorschlag eines Mitfahrers. Die TAC nochmal rückwärts fahren. Aber was wir da teilweise hochgeschoben haben, möcht ich auch nicht runter fahren müssen. 

Naja, insgesamt war's trotzdem schön.  Nur meine Form an den ersten beiden Renntagen(zu wenig gegessen), und dem Tag nach der nassen und kalten Schneetour (ich liiieebe Kälte!) war unter aller Sau. Aber zum Radsport gehören ja auch die Leiden.  



MTBRafi schrieb:


> Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: War donnerstags nicht irgendwann mal sowas wie ein Night-Ride angesagt? Hätte heute mal wieder Lust und Zeit, ist jemand verfügbar?



Donnerstags Niteride findet zur Zeit nicht statt. Das MTB werde ich in der Heimat wohl auch erst im September wieder regelmässig nutzen. Aber für die nächste Herbst/Wintersaison rufe ich schon mal zur Teilnahme an einem noch zu findendem regelmässigen Termin auf.

bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (28. Juli 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Geil, nicht wahr!? Nächstes Jahr mach ich auch wieder geführte Alpentour. Die Bike Transalp als Rennen kann ich nur bedingt weiter empfehlen. Viel zu viele Schiebepassagen, das nervt irgendwann gewaltig. Und Stancius Gelaber von der schönsten aller Bike Transalps... Nunja, wer bergauf gerne schiebt, um dann runter auf Asphalt zu fahren, der war sicher 100% zufrieden. Die erfahrenen TACler berichten von einem deutlich höherem Trailanteil in den Vorjahren.
> 
> Vorschlag eines Mitfahrers. Die TAC nochmal rückwärts fahren. Aber was wir da teilweise hochgeschoben haben, möcht ich auch nicht runter fahren müssen.
> 
> ...



hauptsache mal mitgemacht,
den krams.
s.


----------



## juk (28. Juli 2011)

So isses. Jetzt überlege ich, ob es auch mal die Tour Transalp sein darf.


----------



## Twinkie (28. Juli 2011)




----------



## RoteSora (28. Juli 2011)

juk schrieb:


> So isses. Jetzt überlege ich, ob es auch mal die Tour Transalp sein darf.




Die ist totaal toll.

Allerschönste Strecken nach Stanciu, vermutlich keine Schiebepassagen, sondern alles locker hochgekurbelt und garantiert auch runtergefahren..


----------



## Hobb (28. Juli 2011)

moin,
munden denn vin und vino  "vor Ort" so viel köstlicher wenn eine Startnummer am Rad hängt?

Ah, ich wollte noch die Berichte von Kai lesen, vielleicht finde ich da eine Antwort. 

Bis bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## juk (29. Juli 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> munden denn vin und vino  "vor Ort" so viel köstlicher wenn eine Startnummer am Rad hängt?



Es gab Momente, da habe ich mir den Vino in der Startflasche gewünscht.  Ansonsten hab ich mir das Rotweinvergnügen bis Riva aufgespart, nur um dort bitter enttäuscht zu werden. Da gab es auf der Pasta Party, sowie im Ristorante gekühlten(!) Rotwein. Fürchterlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (30. Juli 2011)

Hallöchen,

morgen früh, 11:00 Weserwehr ->Warwer Sand. Endlich mal wieder 

@Juk und @Rafael:
Habt Ihr auch Bilder gemacht? Bei meinen Alpen-Touren waren immer ein paar Freaks dabei, welche die ganze Sache noch multimedial aufbereitet haben oder so.

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (1. August 2011)

Hab dieses Jahr keine Bilder gemacht. War schließlich ein Rennen, da ging es um Sekunden!!!


----------



## kiko (1. August 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Hab dieses Jahr keine Bilder gemacht. War schließlich ein Rennen, da ging es um Sekunden!!!



...bei einem kurzen stop ist das verwackeln-mit verbundener unschärfe auch ein problem


----------



## B3ppo (1. August 2011)

Servus,
ich bin Neubremer und auf der Suche nach einem kompetenten Bikehändler in der Stadt, der sich auch mit Freeride/DH Kisten auskennt. Auf den Homepages von Norco, Lapierre, Cove, Specialized habe ich leider nix gefunden.
Demnächst werde ich mich mal zu einer CC Ausfahrt euch anschließen.
Greets Christopher


----------



## juk (1. August 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bin Neubremer und auf der Suche nach einem kompetenten Bikehändler in der Stadt, der sich auch mit Freeride/DH Kisten auskennt.



Viel Glück! 

...und willkommen in Bremen!


----------



## dinosaur (8. August 2011)

Zur Info


HeidiWop schrieb:


> *Hallo, am 27.08.2011 findet für Skiker, Mountainbiker und Jogger der 1. Moderne Biathlon auf dem schönen Weyerberg statt. Nähere Infos und Anmeldemöglichkeit unter www.biathlon-worpswede.de*
> 
> *Gruß HeidiWop*




Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust teilzunehmen. Ich werd an dem Wochenende wohl der MTB-Marathon in Schierke fahren.

Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2011)

Der Dino holt den Thread nach oben...


----------



## kiko (9. August 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Dino holt den Thread nach oben...



...was bisher doch immer deine aufgabe war.


----------



## Hobb (9. August 2011)

moin,
ich wollte auch mal "nach ganz oben" und hab mich für den Weser-Ems-Cup angemeldet.

Vielleicht reicht es ja noch für Platz zwei hinter dem Nasenbohrer.

Bis bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2011)

kiko schrieb:


> ...was bisher doch immer deine aufgabe war.


----------



## juk (9. August 2011)

Hui,

Podestplätze werden hier schon fest eingeplant. 
Da fällt mir ein, ich brauch noch ne neue (alte) Kompaktkurbel...


----------



## B3ppo (9. August 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Viel Glück!
> 
> ...und willkommen in Bremen!



D.h. es gibt keine?


----------



## kiko (9. August 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> D.h. es gibt keine?



verrate doch erstmal, was an deinem dh/freeride bike so speziell ist.


----------



## B3ppo (9. August 2011)

naja gabelservice bei ner totem oder evtl ne andere feder für nen hinterbaudämpfer werd ich bei jungs die nur cc renner im programm haben wohl nicht finden? protektoren oder klamotten... gibt schon einiges an unterschieden, meinst nicht?


----------



## Hobb (10. August 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Hui,
> 
> Podestplätze werden hier schon fest eingeplant.
> Da fällt mir ein, ich brauch noch ne neue (alte) Kompaktkurbel...


tja, es ist dann doch nur Platz 3, und auch nur virtuell und temporär. Was soll's!

Eine brauchbare Ct hab ich leider auch nicht übrig. Kann Dir nur anbieten die Rival in einem meiner Rahmen mal zu testen. Aber dann hättest Du ja auch immer noch keine.

In den Online-shops sind die tatsächlich rar, merkwürdig. Die hängen wohl alle in den Läden im Regal und warten. In der Bucht laufen in den nächsten Tagen ein paar aus. Ultegra 6750 z.B..


----------



## kiko (10. August 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> naja gabelservice bei ner totem oder evtl ne andere feder für nen hinterbaudämpfer werd ich bei jungs die nur cc renner im programm haben wohl nicht finden? protektoren oder klamotten... gibt schon einiges an unterschieden, meinst nicht?



is halt die falsche gegend für dh klamotten hier.
der händler müsste echt bekloppt sein, sich solch zeug hinzulegen.
ne feder gibts innerhalb von 24 stunden.
gabeln werden zumeist eingeschickt. das ist bei der vielzahl der verschiedenen gabeln nicht mehr anders möglich. 
geht eigentlich ruckzuck und die da täglich mit zu tun haben können sie das wohl auch besser. ist auch günstiger als wenn der schrauber ne stunde braucht, weil er die gabel nicht aus dem ff kennt.

wenn du nur mal nen ölwechsel brauchst oder abstimmungsprobleme hast, wende dich an den kollegen.
http://www.einrad.biz/team.php?DOC_INST=2

...der rest is auch nur nen fahrrad.



hat schon viel im dh bereich zu tun gehabt.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (10. August 2011)

danke für die info


----------



## juk (12. August 2011)

*Ladet schon mal die Akkus*. Ich werde hier bald wieder zu Niterides aufrufen!
Vielleicht kann man ja auch, zusätzlich zum Bultentreff, wieder einen HaW-Treff etablieren? Dienstags Haw, (Mittwochs Akku laden,)  Donnerstags Bultensee?

Springt evtl. bei dem ein oder anderen bereits ein Funke der Begeisterung über?


----------



## Timbob (12. August 2011)

Klingt gut, bin gespannt....


----------



## MTBRafi (12. August 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Springt evtl. bei dem ein oder anderen bereits ein Funke der Begeisterung über?



**fingerschnipp** Hier! Vielleicht bekomme ich dann irgendwann auch mal mein Canyon vom Service wieder zurück, ansonsten bekommt das Hardtail nochmal Auslauf


----------



## Hobb (13. August 2011)

moin,
es wird ein paar Tage dauern bis Begeisterung für überhaupt irgendwas wiederkommt. Am Bultensee bin ich dann dabei.

Die Foto-location ist in der Nähe von Kassel, Ahnetal wird der trail genannt. Der Guide, der da wahrscheinlich mal jeden Morgen zum Brötchenholen oder zur Berufsschule gefahren ist, meinte vorher es würde "etwas technisch". Nach 50m hab ich noch so gedacht das wir in Bremen "matschig" sagen würden. Aber natürlich hatte er Recht und ich war technisch "etwas" überfordert.

Sorry, it's just me.


----------



## FORT_man (13. August 2011)

Hi Ralf,

wo bist Du da gewesen, sollte das eine geführte Tour in Kassel sein? Oder ein Rennen?
Für morgen werde ich nix ansagen, es wird ja wahrscheinlich ein ziemliches Sauwetter geben.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## Hobb (13. August 2011)

moin Martin,
das ist quasi ein Betriebsausflug gewesen.

Ein paar Mtbr der Radsportgruppe sind übers WE in Kassel gewesen. Samstags sind wir mit "unserem" Guide, der in der Nähe von Kassel aufgewachsen ist und im Moment im Bremer Werk arbeitet, eine kleine Runde gefahren und Sonntags waren wir dann Teilnehmer bei einem Mtb-Marathon.

Zwischendurch sind wir übrigens am Samstagabend auf einer kleinen Party gewesen, die Firma feiert ja in diesem Jahr an jedem Standort 125Jahre Automobil, und haben Laufräder bewundert. .... unter anderem....

Das Ganze ist aber schon im Juni über die Bühne gegangen, Juk hatte nur aktuell jetzt zu einem Bildchen bei den Rennern nach dem "Wo" gefragt.


----------



## juk (15. August 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand nen 16mm Inbus? Die hiesigen Baumärkte nich...


----------



## tic226 (15. August 2011)

@juk:

Falls du nirgends einen findest, gehe zu Kranz (Reiherstr. 225 /Oslebshausen). Die haben echt alles, habe letzte Woche dort auch meinen 26er Ringschluessel fuer die olle 66 RC3 bekommen. (Und billiger als Baumarkt ists dort auch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. August 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand nen 16mm Inbus? Die hiesigen Baumärkte nich...



Ich müsste einen besitzen, ich schaue morgen mal nach!


----------



## dinosaur (27. August 2011)

uplift
Bevor der fred unten ganz aus dem Forum rausfällt hier mal eine Ankündigung:

Der dino will die für Morgenvormittag prognostizierte Regenpause für eine *kurze Tour mit Noppenreifen* nutzen. Start 10°° Uhr am HaW, auf befahrbaren ab-trail-Abschnitten gen HB-Nord, ggf mit Abstecher in Pellens Park (http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2110812&postcount=160). Wird so auf 50-60 km in ca 2,5-3 Stunden hinauslaufen.
Das definitive Aufbruchssignal gibt es (abhängig von der aktuellen Luftfeuchtigkeit) morgen bis 9°° hier

Ciao
dino


----------



## dinosaur (28. August 2011)

Ich fahre.
Wetter soll bis Mittags mitspielen
10°° HaW

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (30. August 2011)

moin,
wie sieht es aus? Donnerstag 19:00 Bultensee?

Ne Runde schwimmen oder mau mau oder so?

Oder doch lieber Querfeldeinradfahren!


----------



## Twinkie (30. August 2011)

...und Sonntag Wolfsschlucht, wenn es nicht H2 und O regnet?


----------



## juk (30. August 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> wie sieht es aus? Donnerstag 19:00 Bultensee?



Gebucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (30. August 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ...und Sonntag Wolfsschlucht, wenn es nicht H2 und O regnet?



Am Sonntag bietet sich dort die einmalige Chance das Sinnvolle (biken) mit dem Schönen (Kunst) zu verbinden  und dem Auftritt der legendären Blaskapelle *Lauter Blech* beizuwohnen. Im Rahmen der Veranstaltungsreihe *Jazz, Folk & Bike Syke* wird es von 14:30 bis 16°° ein kurzweiliges Musikprogramm in der Wolfschlucht geben,  die natürlich in dieser Zeit für das Befahren mit Waldfahrrädern gesperrt ist 
Der dino wird diesen Akt auf keinen Fall verpassen, kann leider aber nicht mit dem bike anreisen

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (30. August 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Gebucht!


----------



## Hobb (30. August 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> [...]*Lauter Blech* [...]*Jazz, Folk & Bike Syke* [...]
> Ciao
> dino


 
Blech, also keine Plastikrahmen!

Gebucht!


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen zum Freien MTB Treff !!!

Ein wichtiger Hinweis " TeutoTour " am Sonntag in Bad Iburg. Start 10-11 Uhr.
Einer der stärksten Touren in dieser Region, ein Muß für jeden MTB Begeisterten.
Ich werde dort nicht ausstellen, ich fahre selber.

Wer noch ein Testbike braucht, bitte melden, es sind noch einige frei.
Stumpi HT Carbon 29er in L, 29er Epic in L, Enduro Evo L, Enduro Comp L, Stumpi Elite in M,L u. XL.
Das Damenmod Specialized Safire in M u. zwei Kinderräder 24" Scott Scale RC u. Jr. für die kleineren Teilnehmer.
Außerdem Scott Genius LT Gr. M u. das Carbonmod. Gr. L u. andere.
Die Tester bitte frühzeitig reservieren, ich kann die Bikes nicht alle mitnehmen.

*Schon 14 Tage haben wir schon 2012er Modelle von Specialized auf Lager, Hardrock, auch 29er, Rockhopper, Carve 29er, Camber FSR 29er, Epic Comp 29er, P1 u. Rennräder.
Fast alle in mehreren Farben u. Ausstattung.*




Gruß Kalle


----------



## scarab (31. August 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> wie sieht es aus? Donnerstag 19:00 Bultensee?
> 
> Ne Runde schwimmen oder mau mau oder so?
> ...



Diesen Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht.




Twinkie schrieb:


> ...und Sonntag Wolfsschlucht, wenn es nicht H2 und O regnet?



Hier bin ich aber gerne mit dabei


----------



## Hobb (1. September 2011)

moin,
ich werd mich dann schon mal auf den Weg machen. 

Bultensee!?, wo ist der gleich nochmal!?, wie komm ich da nochmal hin?


----------



## juk (1. September 2011)

Oha, da fährt sich jemand schon mal vorab warm. Das nenne ich "Ansage".


----------



## Hobb (1. September 2011)

He, yo.


----------



## juk (2. September 2011)

Als es dann richtig dunkel wurde, hat mir die Helmlampe gefehlt. Nächstes Mal komm ich wieder mit Komplettausrüstung!


----------



## Hobb (2. September 2011)

Im Halbdunkel fand ich es richtig toll. So auf die Blätterwand zuzurollen, die sich vor einem aufbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaddinXXX (4. September 2011)

Moin,Moin.....
Hat vielleicht jemand in der nähsten Zeit am besten Wäre Sonntags, schon ne Tour geplant bin leider ohne Fahrzeug und hätte mal wieder Bock auf den Harz....


----------



## Hobb (6. September 2011)

MaddinXXX schrieb:


> Moin,Moin.....
> Hat vielleicht jemand in der nähsten Zeit am besten Wäre Sonntags, schon ne Tour geplant bin leider ohne Fahrzeug und hätte mal wieder Bock auf den Harz....


 
Moin MaddinXXX,
Willkommen im Fred.

Wie Du siehst .... steppt hier der Bär. 

Kann man Dich evtl. für Touren ins Bremer Umland begeistern?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MaddinXXX (7. September 2011)

Klar gerne auf jeden Fall Ralf wann und wohin denn....


----------



## Hobb (7. September 2011)

moin,
in welcher Ecke von Bremen bist Du denn zu Hause und womit bist Du unterwegs? HT, DH, FR, AM?

Grüße
ralf


----------



## MaddinXXX (7. September 2011)

Bin in Hasstedt, Bismarckstrasse/Stader Strasse zu Hause fahre ein HT Phil Rogers Eigenbau......

Grüße der Maddin.....


----------



## Hobb (7. September 2011)

moin,
ich wohne in Hemelingen.

Hardtail ist immer gut. Das Oellager in Achim ist im Moment recht beliebt. Vom Weserwehr über die Schleichwege in der Hemelinger Marsch zum Mahndorfer See, Bierdener Dünen und dann Oellager.

Das Oellager selbst ist eigentlich ein relativ kleines Waldstück, hat aber viele schmale Wege und etwas Auf und Ab. Ein Stündchen kann man es da gut aushalten.

1Stunde hin 1Stunde dort 1Stunde zurück.

Im Moment hab ich noch Urlaub. Samstag ist Rennrad. Sonntag sicherlich Ht oder crosser.


----------



## MaddinXXX (10. September 2011)

Bin ich gerne dabei sag mir dann nur genau wann meine Nummer ist 0152/09941138 also beim MTB weil Samstag muß ich noch arbeiten also sag mir welcher Sonntag dir passt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (12. September 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, es ist an der Zeit den Bultensee-Niteride wieder zu beleben.  Termin wie gehabt, Donnerstags 19 Uhr?


----------



## scarab (12. September 2011)

Grundsätzlich schließe ich mich der Meinung meines Vorredners an.  Diesen Donnerstag könnte ich allerdings noch nicht. Ich befinde mich in einer Art Elternabend-Täglich-Grüsst-Das-Murmeltier-Schleife.  Ausgerechnet der Donnerstag scheint da ein sehr beliebter Termin zu sein. Am kommenden Donnerstag sind es sogar zwei unterschiedliche Elternabende gleichzeitig.  Für mich wäre es daher angenehm, wenn wir den Niteride zumindest diese Woche (evtl. auch langfristig) auf Dienstag verlegen könnten.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (12. September 2011)

Dienstag wäre für mich auch okay. Kurzfristig und auch langfristig.


----------



## Hobb (12. September 2011)

Moin,
morgen wäre ich  auch gern mit dabei.

Langfristig halte ich mich raus wegen Schicht uns so. Das entscheide ich dann ku..?!, spontan.


----------



## juk (12. September 2011)

Heutzutage entscheidet man "zeitnah". Seufz.

bis morgen!


----------



## Hobb (12. September 2011)

Genau.

Der Lampenakku will aber immer einen Plan!


----------



## MaddinXXX (12. September 2011)

Kommt auch immer auf den Tag bei an Donnerstag und Sonntag ist super ansonsten siehts schlecht aus wegen Arbeit.....


----------



## Kalles (15. September 2011)

Hallo

Lust zur Samstagsrunde?
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer Sonntag Zeit hat, oder die Nase nicht voll kriegen kann, wird auch am Sonntag auf seine Kosten kommen, nämlich beim
WADENKNEIFER in ENGTER
Start von 10-11 Uhr. Drei Touren werden angeboten. Alles drumrum vom Feinsten, auch für das Leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt!!
Ich stell dort aus u. habe schon einige Modelle von 2012 vor Ort.
Natürlich steht die Testbikeflotte auch zur Verfügung: Epic, Stumpjumper, Camber, Enduro, Enduro Evo, Stumpjumper HT Carbon 29er, Epic 29er, Myka FSR (Damen MTB),
Genius LT, Scale RC 24" für unseren Nachwuchs (2Stück).
Eine ganz schöne Aufstellung, die euch Spaß bereiten kann. Bei Bedarf bitte melden unter 01753726047.

Neuräder von Scott, Specialized u. Cannondale.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (17. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,

Morgen früh 11:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand

Gruß Martin


----------



## Krissi_510 (18. September 2011)

so an alle die den warwer sand mögen hab ich mal ne facebook gruppe eröffnet. ich und ein paar freunde sind auch gerade dabei einen freeride trail mit northshores und dicken kickern zu bauen. wär lust hat zu bauen oder zu fahren einfach in der facebook gruppe melden oder mich anschreiben. http://www.facebook.com/groups/268423773179619/


----------



## Strampelmann (18. September 2011)

Der Warwer Sand ist meine Hausstrecke. Donnerstag waren wir dort, da hat doch tatsächlich irgend so ein Schwachkopf einen Kicker auf eines der schönsten Stücke gebaut. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finds toll, wenn jemand so was baut. 

Jeder, der den Warwer Sand kennt, weiß auch, dass MTB-ler dort nicht gern gesehen werden. Alles, was nicht Waldautobahn ist, wird mit Bäumen/Ästen dichtgeschmissen. Auch auf besagtem Stück habe ich schon Bäume weggeräumt. Aber was da nun passiert ist eine Sauerei. Für die Anfahrt zum Kicker wurde der Weg bis an die Wurzeln eines Baumes weggeschabt. Dort ist nun auch nur Erde, die der Erosion nix entgegenbieten kann. Weiter Weiter vorne wurde vom Hang auch auf ca. 4-5m die oberste Schicht abgetragen. Alle, die meinen MTB-ler machen den Wald kaputt, haben recht bekommen. Es dürfte nur noch eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis der Trail dann für *alle* dicht ist. Super!

Ihr könnt gerne Trails bauen, Kicker und wasweißich aufstellen, wenn's dann dicht ist ist nix verloren. Nun steht aber einer der besten Single Trails dort, den viele fahren, auf dem Spiel. Sucht euch was eigenes, und macht nicht alles kaputt!

Ironischer Weise ist direkt am oberen Eingang zum Trail eine leichte Hanglage, dort könnte ein super Trail entstehen. Auf 200m leichtem Gefälle könnten Anlieger, Kicker, Drops, usw. ungestört entstehen. 

Ich könnte echt kotzen. Mitdenken ist wohl nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Krissi_510 (18. September 2011)

alle leute die auf mountaibikes oder zu fuß dort waren haben uns direkt positiv angeredet und haben gesagt das sie dort keine störung empfinden und das sie es toll fänden was wir machen. also kann ich deine befürchtungen nicht verstehen. 
das mit der erde tut uns leid, aber mit der zeit würd sich das legen.


----------



## Krissi_510 (18. September 2011)

um dich zufriedenzustellen. wir suchen jetzt ne andere stelle.


----------



## Strampelmann (18. September 2011)

Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass ihr was baut. Und was ist schöner, als über die Strecke zu fahren, die man selbst angelegt hat? Und daß andere Mountainbiker / Fußgänger das auch gut finden, kann ich mir Vorstellen. Das sind aber auch nicht die, die die Bäume in den Weg legen. Ich möchte nur verhindern, daß vorhandene Strecken dicht gemacht werden. Davon gibt es leider viel zu wenig. 

Für euer Projekt: Gutes Gelingen!

Du kommst aus Syke? Das Waldgebiet dort ist doch locker so groß wie der Warwer Sand. Ich hab da mal Strecken gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Gibts da nix? Ich war mal östlich der Okeler Str., da waren wenige Single Trails. Aber sonst, bis auf die Wolfskuhle (oder so) ist es dort echt mau. Dabei liegt das alles sehr schön am Hang gelegen. Kennst Du dich dort aus?


----------



## juk (20. September 2011)

Mittwoch? Niteride? Bultensee? 1900 Uhr?


----------



## scarab (20. September 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Mittwoch? Niteride? Bultensee? 1900 Uhr?



Yep, ich bin dabei


----------



## Hobb (20. September 2011)

Wäre auch gern dabei aber die Arbeit ruft.

Viel Spaß und bis die Tage.


----------



## Hendrik1 (21. September 2011)

Bin heute Abend auch dabei und werde feudal mit dem Auto anreisen. Wo genau treffen wir uns da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (21. September 2011)

Hier hast Du eine Karte:







[/url][/IMG]

Bis heute Abend
Jan


----------



## kupina (22. September 2011)

hallo ist hier vielleicht jemand für einen rit durch den deister (hannover) am samstag zu begeistern?


----------



## B3ppo (22. September 2011)

Hi,
da ich Samstag bis um 13 Uhr arbeiten muss bin ich am samstag nur nachmittags im Raum Bremen bei ner Tour dabei. Wetter soll ja am We perfekt zum Biken sein!


----------



## dinosaur (23. September 2011)

Hallo,
für morgen zeichnet sich eine Verbredung mit Noppenreifen für 16:30 am Weyerberg /Worpswede ab (http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2149568&postcount=1491)
und Sonntag 10:00 Uhr ab HaW wohl zum Pellens Park (http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2147395&postcount=1480)
Normalerweise funktionieren auch die gemischten Gruppen ganz gutund in Pellens Park gibt es auch ein paar spezielle MTB-Attraktionen!
Ciao
dino


----------



## B3ppo (23. September 2011)

Kannst du mir den Begriff Noppenreifen erklären? Noch nie gehört  Mit Rennradler heißt wohl meine 2,4er Ardents sind oversize?


----------



## Geestraider (23. September 2011)

noppenreifen=mtb


----------



## B3ppo (23. September 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> noppenreifen=mtb



Perfekt  
Genauere Beschreibung des Treffpunkts morgen am Weyerberg und ich bin dabei. Wird meine erste MTB Tour im Norden...


----------



## nadennchen (23. September 2011)

Tach,

ich hatte es zwar schon mal in den Vorstellungsthread geschrieben, aber da geht es wohl eher unter und die Begrüßung scheint mir hier besser aufgehoben. Deshalb nochmal hier  :

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte mal ein kurzes Hallo in die Runde rufen. Ich bin Olli (41), wohne in Bremen und fahre so ab und an mal ne Runde MTB. Wenn ich mir die ganzen Fotos und Berichte im Forum so anschaue, dann hätte ich allerdings Lust auf mehr...
Na, mal sehen, was die Zukunft so bringt. Jetzt ist jedenfalls erstmal ein neues Transalp Limited 4.0 in Arbeit und wird am 30.9. abgeholt 

Gruß aus Bremen und allen weiterhin viel Spaß

Olli


----------



## Hobb (23. September 2011)

nadenn Olli!,
Viel Spaß im Forum!

Noppenreifen gibt es übrigens auch auf Cyclocrossern, um mal das Thema aufzugreifen. Als Treff am Weyerberg habe ich für morgen den Niedersachsenstein vorgeschlagen.

Dino hat natürlich Recht wenn er meint das die Kombi Mtb + Crosser in der Vergangenheit gut funktioniert hat. Sie hat aber auch schon oft so gar nicht geflunzt, mehr zum "Leid" der Mtbr und da hat es dann tatsächlich diejenigen mit den dicken Reifen getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (23. September 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Noppenreifen gibt es übrigens auch auf Cyclocrossern...



da ist aber einer kleinlich 
noppenreifen gibt es auch auf ferngesteuerten autos


----------



## Twinkie (24. September 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Noppenreifen gibt es übrigens auch auf Cyclocrossern, um mal das Thema aufzugreifen. Als Treff am Weyerberg habe ich für morgen den Niedersachsenstein vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Dino hat natürlich Recht wenn er meint das die Kombi Mtb + Crosser in der Vergangenheit gut funktioniert hat. Sie hat aber auch schon oft so gar nicht geflunzt, mehr zum "Leid" der Mtbr und da hat es dann tatsächlich diejenigen mit den dicken Reifen getroffen.



Moin Olli! 

Naja, aber in Pellens Park fährt man ja immer im Kreis und aufm Weyerberg hat doch eindeutig die Montanbiek-Gesellschaft den Vorteil. Allerdings nicht auf den Hin- und Rückwegen.  

Im Anhang ein niederländischer Exkurs!


----------



## B3ppo (24. September 2011)

Dann werde ich um 16.30 am Niedersachsenstein sein, da wird schon irgendwo in der Nähe ein Parkplatz sein.


----------



## Hobb (24. September 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Dann werde ich um 16.30 am Niedersachsenstein sein, da wird schon irgendwo in der Nähe ein Parkplatz sein.


 
Hi,
auf die Uhr hab ich zwar nicht geguckt aber so bis ca. 16:45 haben wir am NDS gewartet.


----------



## B3ppo (25. September 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Hi,
> auf die Uhr hab ich zwar nicht geguckt aber so bis ca. 16:45 haben wir am NDS gewartet.



Sorry, bin nicht aus der Arbeit rausgekommen und war dann erst um 16.15 wieder in Bremen. Da hätt ich es frühestens um bis 17.00 geschafft. Hoff das nächste Mal klappts.


----------



## Hendrik1 (27. September 2011)

Mittwoch Nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (27. September 2011)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, wäre aber entzückt wenn sich mindestens 2 Teilnehmer finden, die sich z.B. auf Mittwoch 19 Uhr Bultensee einigen könnten, sodaß ich im Idealfall noch ganz spontan dazu stossen könnte.


----------



## scarab (27. September 2011)

Niteride am Mittwoch 19.00 Uhr ab Bultensee bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## Hobb (27. September 2011)

moin,
diese Woche ohne mich.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## B3ppo (28. September 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Niteride am Mittwoch 19.00 Uhr ab Bultensee bin ich gerne dabei



kommt mir leider ein Notdienst dazwischen, hoffentlich nächste Woche.


----------



## Hendrik1 (28. September 2011)

Hier der Track unseres letzten Nightrideshttp://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rzyoweszxfwnfvhj:


----------



## MaldeamStart (30. September 2011)

Langes Wochenende! Liegt was an am Sonntag? Ich hab Bock!


----------



## Geestraider (30. September 2011)

die oldenburger planen am montag die osterrunde von delmenhorst nach dötlingen zu fahren. falls jemand interesse hat sich dran zu hängen einfach im nachbar-thread melden, ist ne ganz nette truppe soweit ich sie kenne 
ich habe nach aktuellem stand der dinge wohl leider keine zeit 
aber die strecke lohnt sich ja bekannterweise


----------



## FORT_man (1. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ich habe morgen früh um 10:00 erst noch eine Wohnungsübergabe und weiß nicht, wie lange das dauert, 1h?
Danach geht es bei dem Wetter auf das Bike ->Warwer Sand, vorher melde ich mich noch.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (1. Oktober 2011)

moin,
morgen findet wieder der SWB-Marathon statt. Zwischen ca. 10:00 und 12:00 dürfte es für Radfahrer am Weserwehr und am Werdersee eng werden.

Nur zur Info.


----------



## MaldeamStart (2. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr Hobbstacle,

ich bin für morgen/heute Sonntag raus. Muss einen Krankenhausbesuch vorziehen. Am Montag dann fahre ich aber mit ab Delmenhorst bei den Oldenburgern.

Kommt von den Bremern jemand mit? Hab schon so lange niemanden mehr gesehen. Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle wohlauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (2. Oktober 2011)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Hobbstacle,
> [...]


 
häh, watt? Für ihn immer noch Du, bitte.

Im Moment bin ich aber meistens mit 28" querfeld1.

Weniger posten = mehr fahren: Danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## dinosaur (2. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Im Moment bin ich aber meistens mit 28" querfeld1.
> 
> Weniger posten = mehr fahren: Danke der Nachfrage!



dito

z.B. Morgen SKS Deutschland-Cup Crossrennen in Marßel

Ciao
dino


----------



## Haiopai (2. Oktober 2011)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Hier der Track unseres letzten Nightrideshttp://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rzyoweszxfwnfvhj:




Mensch, da biste ja fast duch mein Gebit geräubert!

Da könnte man ja fast mal zusammen ne Runde drehen?!
http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=qyrwgbbrxwevbbsh&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## Twinkie (3. Oktober 2011)

Haiopai schrieb:


> Mensch, da biste ja fast duch mein Gebit geräubert!
> 
> Da könnte man ja fast mal zusammen ne Runde drehen?!
> http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=qyrwgbbrxwevbbsh&isFullScreenLeave=true



100m weiter und du bist in MEINEM Gebiet!


----------



## Haiopai (3. Oktober 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> 100m weiter und du bist in MEINEM Gebiet!




Ja und? Was machen wir nun? 

Revierkämpfe, oder mal zu einer gemeinsammen Ausfahrt treffen?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2011)

Haiopai schrieb:


> Ja und? Was machen wir nun?
> 
> Revierkämpfe, oder mal zu einer gemeinsammen Ausfahrt treffen?



Im Kämpfen ist der Twink saustark. Hat schon mal mit einem BMW 3er gekämpft und der BMW hat verloren!


----------



## kiko (3. Oktober 2011)

glückwunsch an die crosser
s.


----------



## Hendrik1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Morgen wieder Nightride? Akkus sind fast wieder voll 

Haiopai, schließe Dich doch uns mal an. Anreise mit dem PKW zum Treffpunkt am Bultensee, oder falls aus Bremen niemand dazustößt in Oyten ist jedoch ob der begrenzten Fahrzeit erforderlich.


----------



## Hobb (4. Oktober 2011)

moin,
hab diese Woche leider Spätschicht.

Nächste Woche ist wieder Vollmond, am Dienstag oder Mittwoch, da ist der Nightride fest eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (4. Oktober 2011)

Jo, ich wär dabei. 19 Uhr Bultensee oder Oyter See oder woauchimmer.


----------



## Haiopai (5. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> hab diese Woche leider Spätschicht.
> 
> Nächste Woche ist wieder Vollmond, am Dienstag oder Mittwoch, da ist der Nightride fest eingeplant.




Das ist bei mir auch der Fall!

Dafür gehts am Samstag für zwei Wochen nach Dänemark.
Da ein bisschen die Wälder und Dünen unsicher machen!


----------



## Hendrik1 (5. Oktober 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Jo, ich wär dabei. 19 Uhr Bultensee oder Oyter See oder woauchimmer.



Komme am Besten um 18:30 Uhr zu Euch, dann können wir immernoch sehen, ob wir erst zum Bultensee fahren, oder direkt in die andere Richtung durchstarten.


----------



## scarab (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss heute gesundheitsbedingt passen, wünsche Euch aber viel Spass.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## juk (5. Oktober 2011)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Komme am Besten um 18:30 Uhr zu Euch, dann können wir immernoch sehen, ob wir erst zum Bultensee fahren, oder direkt in die andere Richtung durchstarten.



Jawoll, so machen wir das. Bultensee können wir uns dann wohl sparen.

Gute Besserung, Jan. Nächste Woche zum Vollmond-Niteride musst Du fit sein!


----------



## maxihb (5. Oktober 2011)

Haiopai schrieb:


> http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=qyrwgbbrxwevbbsh&isFullScreenLeave=true



wo hast du denn die 700hm her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (5. Oktober 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Jan. Nächste Woche zum Vollmond-Niteride musst Du fit sein!


 
Unbedingt!


----------



## Haiopai (6. Oktober 2011)

maxihb schrieb:


> wo hast du denn die 700hm her?



Schlechter GPS-Empfang im Wald!


----------



## maxihb (6. Oktober 2011)

woltle schon sagen... 700 auf 35 hab ich noch nie in den Breitengraden geschafft...


----------



## Hobb (9. Oktober 2011)

moin zusammen! ,

wie war's Wochenende? 

Vollmond wäre am Mittwoch. Ich hab leider etwas den Überblick verloren wer an welchem Wochentag am liebsten oder gar nicht oder überhaupt.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (9. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> wie war's Wochenende?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suche gerade meine handschuhe.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Oktober 2011)

kiko schrieb:


> suche gerade meine handschuhe.



Ich werde die Kollektion jetzt auch auf Winter umstellen. Habe gestern doch bereits kalte Füße auf dem Rad bekommen.


----------



## Hobb (9. Oktober 2011)

Warum, willste zum Brocken?
Oder ist das eine Anspielung darauf das ich meine heute verloren habe?

War doch schön heute.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Warum, willste zum Brocken?
> Oder ist das eine Anspielung darauf das ich meine heute verloren habe?
> 
> War doch schön heute.



Warum wirfst Du mir denn Deine Handschuhe weg?


----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Vollmond wäre am Mittwoch.



Passt wie Arsch auf Eimer.


----------



## Hendrik1 (10. Oktober 2011)

Jo, Mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (11. Oktober 2011)

Treffpunkt und Zeit wären noch zu verhandeln. 19 Uhr ist wahrscheinlich gesetzt, aber Treff war ja die letzten Wochen mehr oder weniger variiert worden.


----------



## Hobb (11. Oktober 2011)

moin,
beim Treffpunkt bin ich flexibel, kein Problem.


----------



## juk (12. Oktober 2011)

19:00 Uhr Bultensee? 

Alternativ: Oyter See?


----------



## B3ppo (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie lange fahrt ihr bei euren Nightrides ungefähr? Weiß leider nicht genau wie lang mein Akku hält, da die Lampe im letzten Winter nicht einmal eingesetzt wurde 
Bzw. wie groß ist der Trailanteil wo die Helmlampe gebraucht wird im Verhältnis zu Schotter o.ä. Wegen wo eine Lenkerlampe reicht.


----------



## juk (12. Oktober 2011)

Gesamtdauer: 90 Minuten bis 2,5 Stunden. Trailanteil mit Helmlampe-nice2have: 30 bis 45 Minuten.
In der Gruppe geht es aber auch ohne Helmlampe. Einfach dem Licht des Vordermannes folgen. Der Hobb fährt auch mit Teelicht voraus.  Wahrscheinlich hat er ein eingebautes Nachtsichtgerät.

Heute ist eh Vollmond.


----------



## kiko (12. Oktober 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Gesamtdauer: Der Hobb fährt auch mit Teelicht voraus.  Wahrscheinlich hat er ein eingebautes Nachtsichtgerät.



....wahrscheinlich könnte er die meisten strecken auch mit geschlossenen augen fahren.


----------



## Hendrik1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Juk, bin um 18:30 Uhr bei Dir (diesmal wirklich!) dann muss ich nicht so weit zurück.


----------



## Hobb (12. Oktober 2011)

moin,
dann werde ich auch einfach dort hinkommen.

Danke für die Blumen. 
Einfach immer dem Licht hinterherfahren = "flowlight"


----------



## Hendrik1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> dort


Sir Hobbstacle of Castlepark, welches Dort meint er denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (12. Oktober 2011)

Mit dort meinte ich bei Juk.


----------



## scarab (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dann auch 18.30 Uhr bei Juergen.

Bis dann
Jan

Sent from my SonyEricsson XPERIA X10 using Tapatalk


----------



## B3ppo (12. Oktober 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch 18.30 Uhr bei Juergen.
> 
> Bis dann
> Jan
> ...



Mist wahrscheinlich zu spät. Wo ist bei juk? Lampe ist geladen nur bin ich jetzt erst zu Hause (Walle)


----------



## Hobb (12. Oktober 2011)

moin,
von Walle aus wäre es wohl wirklich "zu spät" gewesen.

Der nächste Niteride kommt bestimmt, sicher auch wieder mit einem verständlichen Treff.

Ist das eigentlich was für Dich? Der Reifen ist damit nicht gemeint.


----------



## Hobb (12. Oktober 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Der Hobb fährt auch mit Teelicht voraus.
> Von Dir kam das, und Du sagst nix. Du Schuft Du!
> 
> Heute ist eh Vollmond.
> ...


 
....


----------



## juk (12. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Von Dir kam das, und Du sagst nix. Du Schuft Du!



Konnte mir ein Grinsen nur schwer verkneifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (13. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Ist das eigentlich was für Dich? Der Reifen ist damit nicht gemeint.



Das sieht interessant aus. Wo ist das denn? 

Mittwoch passt eigentlich immer ganz gut, blöd wenn Termine ewig dauern. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter nächste Woche auch.

Irgendwann wird es schon mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt klappen.


----------



## Hendrik1 (17. Oktober 2011)

Mittwoch möchte ich wieder niteriden, wollte ich nur mal so ankündigen...


----------



## Hobb (18. Oktober 2011)

moin,
diese Woche werde ich wieder auf niteride verzichten.

Ist vielleicht auch besser ein wenig "Technik" zu üben wenn ich Sonntag nicht letzter werden will. 

... and i looovvve deeres!!!!


----------



## Hendrik1 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> diese Woche werde ich wieder auf niteride verzichten.
> 
> Ist vielleicht auch besser ein wenig "Technik" zu üben wenn ich Sonntag nicht letzter werden will.
> ...



Im Moment ist Brunftzeit für Dammwild, ist also ohnehin jede Menge los im Wald. Habe gerade mit meinem Kollegen, der Jäger ist, das Thema Niteride abgesprochen. Er meint, wir sollten auf den Wegen bleiben und nicht durch die Deckung kriechen. Dann passt das schon.


----------



## Hobb (18. Oktober 2011)

Gleich nach dem Wohlbefinden der Wilden Tiere und dem meiner Mitmenschen liegt mir natürlich mein eigenes Wohl am Herzen. 

Wenn ich zur Pflege sozialer Kontakte gelegentlich mal des Nächtens im Wald Rad fahren muß .... dann ist das so. 

2:10min: ... and I love deere!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp7qRJcZ484&feature=related"]The Straight Story 6/10      - YouTube[/nomedia]


... wir hören ja nicht public enemy ...


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Oktober 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Das sieht interessant aus. Wo ist das denn?
> 
> Mittwoch passt eigentlich immer ganz gut, blöd wenn Termine ewig dauern. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter nächste Woche auch.
> 
> Irgendwann wird es schon mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt klappen.



Das würd ich auch gern wissen wollen . . . 

Gruss - Stefan -


----------



## juk (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich tendiere dazu heute abend nicht dabei zu sein.


----------



## Hendrik1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann fahre ich jetzt über den Deich.


----------



## H4ks (20. Oktober 2011)

Hey ho, ích bin frisch nach Bremen gezogen und wollte fragen ob mir jemand am Sonntag vielleicht dein ein oder anderen schicken Weg zeigen kann... Hab zwar schon mal ne Runde um und durch den Bürgerpark gedreht aber irgendwie fehlten mir da die kleinen Wege mit der ein oder anderen Steigung


----------



## Hendrik1 (20. Oktober 2011)

H4ks schrieb:


> Hey ho, ích bin frisch nach Bremen gezogen und wollte fragen ob mir jemand am Sonntag vielleicht dein ein oder anderen schicken Weg zeigen kann... Hab zwar schon mal ne Runde um und durch den Bürgerpark gedreht aber irgendwie fehlten mir da die kleinen Wege mit der ein oder anderen Steigung



Moin Moin und willkommen in Bremen!

Für Sonntag kann ich nichts zusagen, wegen Crossrennen bin ich in Lohne. Es wird sich aber sicherlich in der nächsten Zeit etwas finden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2011)

H4ks schrieb:


> Hey ho, ích bin frisch nach Bremen gezogen und wollte fragen ob mir jemand am Sonntag vielleicht dein ein oder anderen schicken Weg zeigen kann... Hab zwar schon mal ne Runde um und durch den Bürgerpark gedreht aber irgendwie fehlten mir da die kleinen Wege mit der ein oder anderen Steigung



Wohnst Du jetzt in HB oder in Bruchhausen-Vilsen? Für Bruchhausen-Vilsen ist Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr eine Tour geplant:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451879&page=56


----------



## H4ks (21. Oktober 2011)

@ ohneworte: Danke für den Hinweis! Mein Elternhaus befindet sich in Br.-V. ma sehen ob ich da mal wieder rumschau ^^Aber allgemein bin ich nu in Bremen.(glaub ich sollte noch mal mein Profil überarbeiten )Sonst villeicht lässt sich ja, wenn nicht für Sonntag auch was für nächste Woche in Bremen finden?


----------



## juk (21. Oktober 2011)

@ohneworte
Auf jeden Fall hat er ein vernünftiges Bike!


----------



## H4ks (21. Oktober 2011)

juk schrieb:


> @ohneworte
> Auf jeden Fall hat ein vernünftiges Bike!


 
 Galub du hast nen "er" vergessen ^^  
Aber ja und das gute Ding hält auch was aus (im Gegensatz zum Schlüsselbein)..


----------



## juk (21. Oktober 2011)

H4ks schrieb:


> Galub du hast nen "er" vergessen ^^



Was? Wo?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2011)

H4ks schrieb:


> Galub du hast nen "er" vergessen ^^
> Aber ja und das gute Ding hält auch was aus (im Gegensatz zum Schlüsselbein)..



Der Juk war halt janz uffjerecht...


----------



## FORT_man (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin umgezogen, bin auch noch nicht wieder richtig im Internet, daher habe ich mich länger nicht gemeldet.
Der ganze Kram, Umziehen, Bude anpinseln und so ist doch sehr aufwändig.
Egal, morgen werde ich mal Folgendes versuchen:
11:30 ->Weserwehr->Warwer Sand.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## H4ks (24. Oktober 2011)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Der ganze Kram, Umziehen, Bude anpinseln und so ist doch sehr aufwändig.


 

Da sagst du was ^^
Ich bin am Sa. auch noch ma kurz durch die Gegend gefahren.. die Ecke überm Stadtwaldsee ist ja auch ganz nett musste ich feststellen.So zwischen den Campingplätzen durchs Gebüsch...


----------



## dinosaur (24. Oktober 2011)

H4ks schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sa. auch noch ma kurz durch die Gegend gefahren.. die Ecke überm Stadtwaldsee ist ja auch ganz nett musste ich feststellen.So zwischen den Campingplätzen durchs Gebüsch...



Von dieser Lokation kann man nur abraten, da es dort ständig Stress mit freilaufenden Hunden und selbsternannten Hilfssheriffs gibt, die auf ein (fragwürdiges) Bikeverbot in diesem Wäldchen verweisen

Du bist dann ja schon ganz dicht am Einstieg in den ab-trail gewesen. Den kann man weitgehend unbehelligt heizen und er ist jetzt auch wieder komplett befahrbar. Traf am Freitag am Grambker Feldmarksee zwei biker, die sich dankenswerterweise am Freischneiden des trails beteiligt haben

Gestern hab ich dann eine modifizierte ab-trail-route gefahren und sogar noch >200 Höhenmeter mit nach Hause gebracht

Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (24. Oktober 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ... Grohner Feldmarksee ...
> Ciao
> dino


 
Grambker?


----------



## dinosaur (24. Oktober 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Grambker?


Grambker natürlich!
Der _Grohner _ Sportparksee wird neuerdings mit angeflanscht
Ciao
dino


----------



## H4ks (25. Oktober 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Du bist dann ja schon ganz dicht am Einstieg in den ab-trail gewesen. Den kann man weitgehend unbehelligt heizen und er ist jetzt auch wieder komplett befahrbar. />


 
 Wo ist denn der Einstieg? *da hat wen die Neugier gepackt*

Und stimmt scho in dem Teil überm See sind scho so ein paar nervige Leute aber allem trotzdem für den kleinen Hunger zwischen durch gings ;-)


----------



## Hendrik1 (25. Oktober 2011)

... damit interessierte potentielle Mitfahrer/-fahrerinnen die fakultative Mitnahme ihres Sportgeräts organisieren können, möchte ich bereits jetzt mitteilen, dass ich beabsichtige, morgen gegen 19:00 Uhr vom Bultensee aus eine Runde über ansprechendes Geläuf zu unternehmen.


----------



## juk (25. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## dinosaur (26. Oktober 2011)

H4ks schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Einstieg? *da hat wen die Neugier gepackt*



klassischer ab-trail: http://www.bikemap.net/route/84440

Sind ca 38 km, davon ~ 50% auf Schotter /Trail und 50% Asphalt ( bei Rückfahrt über Wümmedeich wie in der Karte)

Ein paar Bilder und Informationen auch hier:http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=67365

Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRafi (26. Oktober 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


Dann will ich auch mal wieder


----------



## H4ks (26. Oktober 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> klassischer ab-trail: http://www.bikemap.net/route/84440
> 
> Sind ca 38 km, davon ~ 50% auf Schotter /Trail und 50% Asphalt ( bei Rückfahrt über Wümmedeich wie in der Karte)
> 
> ...


 


Sauber ! Besten Dank Dino.. dann hab ich am Wochenende ja wieder was zu tun *g*

Will vllt Samstag oder Sonntag wer mit?


----------



## scarab (26. Oktober 2011)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> ... damit interessierte potentielle Mitfahrer/-fahrerinnen die fakultative Mitnahme ihres Sportgeräts organisieren können, möchte ich bereits jetzt mitteilen, dass ich beabsichtige, morgen gegen 19:00 Uhr vom Bultensee aus eine Runde über ansprechendes Geläuf zu unternehmen.



Ich werd´s wohl diese Woche auch wieder schaffen.

Bis später
Jan


----------



## B3ppo (28. Oktober 2011)

H4ks schrieb:


> Sauber ! Besten Dank Dino.. dann hab ich am Wochenende ja wieder was zu tun *g*
> 
> Will vllt Samstag oder Sonntag wer mit?



Wenn am Sonntag fährst wär ich gern dabei! Vormittags bzw. mittags würde besser als nachmittags passen.


----------



## dinosaur (28. Oktober 2011)

Der dino fährt am Sonntag 11°° ab HaW  über den ab-trail +/- die ein oder andere Erweiterung. Begleitung mit Noppenreifen erwünscht. 
Definitive Zusage von mir hier am Sonntag bis 10°°
Ciao
dino


----------



## H4ks (29. Oktober 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Der dino fährt am Sonntag 11°° ab HaW  über den ab-trail +/- die ein oder andere Erweiterung. Begleitung mit Noppenreifen erwünscht.
> Definitive Zusage von mir hier am Sonntag bis 10°°
> Ciao
> dino



Dabei!


----------



## B3ppo (29. Oktober 2011)

Da mach ich mit, bitte kurz erklären wo HaW ist


----------



## H4ks (29. Oktober 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Da mach ich mit, bitte kurz erklären wo HaW ist



Das haus am Walde beim stadtwaldsee müsste der dino damit meinen ;-)


----------



## juk (29. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen in Zeven dabei?


----------



## scarab (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde wohl mitfahren.

Sent from my SonyEricsson XPERIA X10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Dabei!


----------



## B3ppo (29. Oktober 2011)

Also morgen 11.00 am Haus am Walde! Zeitumstellung nicht vergessen


----------



## H4ks (30. Oktober 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Also morgen 11.00 am Haus am Walde! Zeitumstellung nicht vergessen



Das Handy als Wecker ist ne willkommene Hilfe... dann bis morgen.  Ik Freu mir ;-)


----------



## dinosaur (30. Oktober 2011)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Der dino fährt am Sonntag 11°° ab HaW  über den ab-trail +/- die ein oder andere Erweiterung. Begleitung mit Noppenreifen erwünscht.
> Definitive Zusage von mir hier am Sonntag bis 10°°
> Ciao
> dino



Dino fährt
HaW= Haus am Walde, Wetterungsweg /Ecke Kuhgrabenweg


----------



## scarab (2. November 2011)

Mittwoch=Niteride 

Ich würde heute gerne schon 18.00 Uhr abfahren, damit es nicht so spät wird.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## juk (2. November 2011)

Da hat wohl jemand die Zeitumstellung noch nicht verarbeitet.  Aber wenn Du um 18h bei Dir losfährst und um 1830 bei mir eintriffst, dann passt es auch für mich. Hendrik hatte sich auch für 1830 bei mir angekündigt.

Und dann müssen wir mal sehen, ob wir noch jemanden beim Bultensee abholen müssen oder nicht.


----------



## scarab (2. November 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand die Zeitumstellung noch nicht verarbeitet.



Am Anfang versuche ich mich noch gegen den Zeitumstellungswahnsinn zu wehren . Schau´n mer mal, wie lange das gut geht.



juk schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du um 18h bei Dir losfährst und um 1830 bei mir eintriffst, dann passt es auch für mich. Hendrik hatte sich auch für 1830 bei mir angekündigt.
> 
> Und dann müssen wir mal sehen, ob wir noch jemanden beim Bultensee abholen müssen oder nicht.




Jut, dann bin ich 18.30 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Twinkie (2. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt 18:30 Abfahrt eingeplant für die Reh-Komm-Runde.


----------



## Hendrik1 (2. November 2011)

Kette ist geölt, Akkus sind geladen und die Klamotten trocken. Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (2. November 2011)

Twinkie, Deine Signatur ist richtig gut. 

"Whatever happens, don't fight theï»¿ mountain!"


----------



## Twinkie (2. November 2011)

NO BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH!!!!!! erm...low braaaaanch!


----------



## Hendrik1 (4. November 2011)

That didn't happen!


----------



## Hobb (6. November 2011)

moin,
es ist schon wieder ein Vollmond im Anflug!

Allerdings erst am Donnerstag.

Man kann den Mond aber auch am Mittwoch gut erkennen.

Ich greife also das tierische Thema der letzten Woche auf:

Rumigeln am Mittwoch auf Reh-Komm-Niveau, damit am Donnerstag die Werwölfe den flo(h)w für sich allein anh*eulen* dürfen.

Wann und wo?


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. November 2011)

Wäre dann um 18:30 Uhr bei Twuk. (Ihr wolltet doch auch wieder fahren?) Wenn noch wer aus Bremen kommt, dann fahren wir natürlich noch zum Bultensee.


----------



## Twinkie (7. November 2011)

18:30 ich steh am Gartentor.  Halte auch Kabelbinder, O-Ringe, Panzertape und Sikaflex bereit. Es sollte uns diesmal also an nix fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (7. November 2011)

Das will ich sehen


----------



## Hobb (7. November 2011)

Aderendhülsen. Ich werde Aderendhülsen mitbringen.


----------



## Twinkie (8. November 2011)

und gélenkarm markisen und bluméntopferde


----------



## Hobb (10. November 2011)

moin zusammen,

am Sonntag wollte ich wohl via Oellager nach Daverden crossen wollen. 10°° Weserwehr.

Wer unterwegs dazukommen möchte kann auch gern einen Treff vorschlagen.

happy trails
ralf


----------



## Hobb (10. November 2011)

Twinkie schrieb:


> 18:30 ich steh am Gartentor.  Halte auch Kabelbinder, O-Ringe, Panzertape und Sikaflex bereit. Es sollte uns diesmal also an nix fehlen.


 
Doch, irgendwie schon. Du hast gefehlt.


----------



## Twinkie (11. November 2011)

Ich arbeite auf hochtouren mit Wick-Medi, Gelomyrthol, Ingwer-Zitrone-Mix und SalbeiTee und Kiwi-Apfel-Banane Kombi daran. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber heute ist es noch schlimmer als Mittwoch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe aber mitbekommen, dass ihr schon wieder ganz schön schnell unterwegs ward...Mittwoch hoffe ich das mit Pfeiff- und Brüllzeichen wieder bremsen zu können.


----------



## juk (11. November 2011)

Tja, hoffen wir daß das Team Twuk auch beim nächsten Niteride (No Brunch!) würdig vertreten wird. Meine Wenigkeit gönnt sich ab sofort eine kleine Winterpause. Werde eine Zerrung, die ich schon seit Wochen verschleppe, auskurieren und die beginnende Erkältung im Keim ersticken!

Mit der angedachten längeren Tour am WE wird es für mich also nix.


----------



## Hendrik1 (11. November 2011)

Mittwoch kann ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## scarab (11. November 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> am Sonntag wollte ich wohl via Oellager nach Daverden crossen wollen. 10°° Weserwehr.
> 
> ...



Moin Ralf,

da komme ich gerne mit. Als Treffpunkt schlage ich mal die Aral-Tankstelle Achim vor.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## Hobb (11. November 2011)

moin Jan,
Treff ist notiert.

11:00 sollte passen.


Allen Gute Genesung.
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (13. November 2011)

Ralf, Kaffee ist alle und kein Ralf ist zu sehen.

Ich fahre schon mal los. Man sieht sich vielleicht im öllager.

Ciao
Jan

Sent from my SonyEricsson XPERIA X10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobb (13. November 2011)

moin,
bin wohl zu langsam gewesen. Sorry nochmal.

Du kannst unterwegs posten und ich hab nicht mal 'ne Uhr am Lenker. 

Dafür hab ich eine Klingel die man(n) nicht hört.


----------



## scarab (13. November 2011)

Die Klingel war hilfreich.  An der Stelle hätte ich Dich nicht vermutet. 

Schöne Ausfahrt bei schönem Wetter.

Bis zum nächsten mal
Jan


----------



## Hobb (16. November 2011)

Nabendynamo müßt ich dafür nochmal besorgen. 

Irgendwas is immer


----------



## kiko (16. November 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Nabendynamo müßt ich dafür nochmal besorgen.
> 
> Irgendwas is immer



hab noch nen paar rumliegen.
einspeichen kannst ja selber.


----------



## Twinkie (16. November 2011)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Mittwoch kann ich leider auch nicht.



dann werde ich heute abend mal eine ersatztätigkeit aussuchen. 



Hobb schrieb:


> bin wohl zu langsam gewesen. Sorry nochmal.



no brunch!


----------



## Hendrik1 (18. November 2011)

Fährt Sonntag jemand? Gegen 11:00 Uhr Richtung Bremer Osten, Zeven, Verden o.ä?


----------



## Hendrik1 (22. November 2011)

Mittwoch wieder Nightride?


----------



## Crew2010 (22. November 2011)

hier scheint ja der teufel los zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (22. November 2011)

Crew2010 schrieb:


> hier scheint ja der teufel los zu sein.


Keine Angst, ich beiße nicht.


----------



## Hobb (22. November 2011)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Mittwoch wieder Nightride?


 

moin, na klar.

Wann und wo?


----------



## Hendrik1 (22. November 2011)

18:30 in der Weserstraße in Oyten? Sollten Twuk nicht mitkommen, könnte ich dort auch gut parken. Scarab könnte dort ebenso gut herkommen.


----------



## Hendrik1 (23. November 2011)

Absage: Bin krank.


----------



## Hobb (23. November 2011)

moin,
dann bleib ich auch zu Hause.

Gute Genesung
ralf


----------



## Twinkie (23. November 2011)

hmmmm.....gute besserung!  war es am sonntag doch zu frisch? 

juk macht noch zwangspause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und ich bin auch noch nicht wieder 100%ig hergestellt. mache aber große fortschritte beim schnellen gehen um den see 

parken könnt ihr bei uns immer gerne! bei voranmeldung gibts auch ne heiße tasse mit leckerem inhalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (23. November 2011)




----------



## juk (28. November 2011)

20 Tage Winterpause sind genug! Ich wäre Mittwoch für einen unserer fantastischen Niterides zu haben.


----------



## Hobb (29. November 2011)

moin,
ich nich.

Du weißt noch wo man abbiegen muß?! 

Viel Spaß


----------



## juk (30. November 2011)

Hinterm Mond gleich links, oder so... 

Nun denn, große Beteiligung ist heute nicht. Dann denk ich auch nochmal drüber nach.

bis demnäxt!


----------



## Twinkie (30. November 2011)

Es ist halt kalt und dunkel und wir wohnen im moor...was erwartest du?


----------



## scarab (30. November 2011)

juk schrieb:


> 20 Tage Winterpause sind genug! Ich wäre Mittwoch für einen unserer fantastischen Niterides zu haben.



Ich bin auch noch gesundheitlich angeschlagen und werde mich wohl noch etwas schonen, um demnächst wieder anzugreifen. Ich hoffe, am WE mal wieder eine Runde drehen zu können.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## Hobb (30. November 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Hinterm Mond gleich links, oder so...


 

Ämmhh?, 

... swervedriver!


Der näxte Vollmind soll übrigens am Samstag, 10.12., sein.


----------



## FORT_man (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

ich wollte mich mal wieder melden, ich habe jetzt ein Smartphone um ins Internet zu gehen. Das war schon eine ziemliche Nerverei mit der SWB und der Telekom, egal, Hauptsache, ich bin wieder hier ;-) 
Sonntag Warwer Sand?

Ich werde mich noch melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (3. Dezember 2011)

moin Martin,
die Frühaufsteher werden sich morgen beim Crossrennen am Krusenberg die Kante geben. Wenn Du gucken willst, ab 10°° bis ca 14°° oder 15°° sind Rennen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Twinkie (3. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (15. Dezember 2011)

... wer sucht der findet ...

moin zusammen,

bin mir nicht sicher ob angesichts der "Ruhe" hier und der Wetterprognosen "dort" überhaupt etwas resoniert aber fragen kost ja nix. 

Achso, fast vergessen: wie sieht es aus am Samstag nachmittag mit einer Tour in den Warwer Sand, mit 'n büschen Glühwein und klugschnack und so.

14:00 Weserwehr?

Gruß
klaus


----------



## kiko (15. Dezember 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 14:00 Weserwehr?



jo


----------



## RoteSora (16. Dezember 2011)

Komme auch gern mal wieder mit. Diesen Samstag bin ich leider schon ab 18.00 Uhr zur Vereinsweihnachtsfeier verplant. Das wird mir dann zu knapp.


----------



## Geestraider (16. Dezember 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher ob angesichts der "Ruhe" hier und der Wetterprognosen "dort" überhaupt etwas resoniert aber fragen kost ja nix.



werde wohl biketechnisch in die winterpause gehen, wollte eigentlich noch dieses WE einmal fahren, aber angesichts der wettervorhersage lass ich das lieber  bei sturm in wald mach ich nicht mehr...habe da eher ungute erfahrungen mit gemacht  umher fliegendes totholz macht mir angst 

also werden ein paar größere wartungsarbeiten angegangen, damit im neuen jahr die maschine wieder flutscht


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> werde wohl biketechnisch in die winterpause gehen, wollte eigentlich noch dieses WE einmal fahren, aber angesichts der wettervorhersage lass ich das lieber  bei sturm in wald mach ich nicht mehr...habe da eher ungute erfahrungen mit gemacht  umher fliegendes totholz macht mir angst
> 
> also werden ein paar größere wartungsarbeiten angegangen, damit im neuen jahr die maschine wieder flutscht



Winterpause, was ist denn das?


----------



## Geestraider (16. Dezember 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Winterpause, was ist denn das?



biketechnisch! also auf andere sportarten konzentrieren


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> biketechnisch! also auf andere sportarten konzentrieren



Da macht das erst richtig Spass!


----------



## Geestraider (16. Dezember 2011)

kann schon sein, aber meine forke müsste dringend mal zu toxoholics


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> kann schon sein, aber meine forke müsste dringend mal zu toxoholics



Ok, bei dem Saftladen ist die Gabel auch im Winter wochenlang weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (16. Dezember 2011)

kennste ne bessere alternative für fox forken?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> kennste ne bessere alternative für fox forken?



Schreibe mal den Trail-Seeker an und bestelle schöne Grüße von mir. Der schickt seine Fox immer zum Service nach England. Selbst in der Saison brauchen die nicht viel länger als eine Woche inklusiv Versand.

Und trotz des Auslandsportos gesamthaft deutlich günstiger als der komische Verein in Deutschland.


----------



## Geestraider (16. Dezember 2011)

aber sonst gibt es in deutschland auch niemanden der fox service macht, oder?


----------



## Hobb (17. Dezember 2011)

moin,
der Treff um 14:00 ist abgesagt. 


.. ähh verschoben auf ein ander Mal.


----------



## kiko (17. Dezember 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> .... abgesagt.



ui, kenn ich ja gar nich von dir


----------



## Hobb (17. Dezember 2011)

Tut mir leid. Soll auch nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Dezember 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> aber sonst gibt es in deutschland auch niemanden der fox service macht, oder?



Nicht wirklich...


----------



## Geestraider (17. Dezember 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...



hört sich nach einer marktlücke an


----------



## maxihb (19. Dezember 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> umher fliegendes totholz macht mir angst



@ Hobb, da war doch mal was... 

Bei umherfliegenden Wildschweinen wird mir auch komisch... 


Grüße aus dem Teuto


----------



## Hobb (19. Dezember 2011)

.... ach ja, die!

Angeblich haben die ja mehr Angst vor den Menschen.

Muß ich aber nicht nochmal haben.


----------



## maxihb (19. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt... wäre auch froh, wenn das eine einmalige Erfahrung wäre... (bislang hats geklappt) *aufHolzklopf*


----------



## Hobb (19. Dezember 2011)

Bin schon lang nicht mehr in "Garlstedt" gewesen. Wird mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## maxihb (20. Dezember 2011)

Na ich vermutlich noch länger nicht mehr...  Garlstedt hat immer gut gerockt...


----------



## juk (20. Dezember 2011)

Auf Garlstedt hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock. Ist aber 'n bissl weit... Nach 6-wöchiger Winterpause hab ich am Wochenende erstmal lernen dürfen, wie anstrengend eine 2 Stunden Tour (wieder) ist. 

Morgen Niteride?


----------



## Hobb (20. Dezember 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Morgen Niteride?


nö, ich nich.


----------



## juk (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub, ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (20. Dezember 2011)




----------



## juk (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte damit meinen Zweifel an eventuellen Zusagen von anderen ausdrücken. Wetter war zumindest gestern nicht sehr einladend. Für heute gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Vorhersagen, sodaß ich mich vom Niteride Gedanken innerlich schon verabschiedet habe.

Falls übrigens jemand am Donnerstag oder Freitag bei Tageslicht pedalieren möchte, ich habe Urlaub und würde meine kostbare Freizeit auch fürs biken verwenden.


----------



## Hobb (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte schon es würde ohne mich keinen Spaß machen. 

Mir genügt im Moment das Fahren am WE.


----------



## juk (21. Dezember 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon es würde ohne mich keinen Spaß machen.



Das sowieso. Ohne dich ist ein Niteride nur verzweifeltes herum irren. 

An diesem Wochenende wird das höchste aller Christenfeste meinen Bike-Genuss erheblich stören. :/


----------



## Hobb (21. Dezember 2011)

Im Wald ist mir im Moment zu viel Matsch.

Für Sonntag oder Montag, Geburtstagsflashmob hin oder her, werde ich wohl drüben bei den Farblosen noch 'ne Strassenrunde ansagen.


----------



## FORT_man (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich sage schon mal frohes Fest mit vielen Geschenken und Schaltwerken und so 

Bis bald im Wald

Martinez


----------



## Geestraider (31. Dezember 2011)

wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch!!!


----------



## juk (1. Januar 2012)

Wünsche guten Rutsch gehabt zu haben, sowie das obligatorische frohe neue!

Besteht Interesse den guten alten Mittwochsniteride wieder zu beleben?


----------



## Hobb (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues 



juk schrieb:


> [...]
> Besteht Interesse den guten alten Mittwochsniteride wieder zu beleben?


Klingt verlockend, aber ich mach erstmal Fahrradpause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Frohes Neues
> 
> 
> Klingt verlockend, aber ich mach erstmal Fahrradpause.



Was ist los? Regeneration?


----------



## juk (2. Januar 2012)

Regeneration hab ich auch versucht. Lohnt nicht.


----------



## kiko (2. Januar 2012)

wie immer um diese jahreszeit:






[/url][/IMG]


manchmal echt schön aufn deich





[/url][/IMG]

bis die tage


----------



## scarab (2. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir allen Mitlesern ein gesundes neues Jahr.


Beim Niteride wäre ich gerne mit dabei. 

Ciao
Jan


----------



## juk (4. Januar 2012)

Heute is mir das Wetter aber doch ne Spur zu ungemütlich. Da fahr ich lieber Rolle. Oder gar nicht.


----------



## Hobb (9. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was ist los? *Regen*eration?


 
Mit "Regen" könnte es auch zu tun haben.

Nö, ich fühl mich topfit, im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten, und leide nicht an Wehwehchen, jedenfalls nix was vom Radfahren kommt.

Einfach mal Pause, abschalten und konzentriert was Anderes unternehmen.

Dir Gute Genesung, wie auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Mit "Regen" könnte es auch zu tun haben.
> 
> Nö, ich fühl mich topfit, im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten, und leide nicht an Wehwehchen, jedenfalls nix was vom Radfahren kommt.
> 
> ...



Ach so, nichts schlimmes.

Ich bin erst einmal krankgeschrieben und habe Donnerstag einen Termin beim Kardiologen. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Ich hoffe auf die wahrscheinlich harmlose Variante.


----------



## juk (10. Januar 2012)

Das Wetter taugt diese Woche als Ausrede nicht. Daher fordere ich hiermit zum Mittwochs-Niteride auf! Vielleicht haben wir aus wenig Rest-Vollmond. 

Ansonsten allen Genesungs-Bedürftigen eine gute Genesung!

Meine Wenigkeit geht am Freitag mal zum Sportmediziner. Mal sehen was der so kann.


----------



## FORT_man (10. Januar 2012)

Hi Juk,

ich kann morgen nicht dabei sein, da ich noch eine Verabredung mit einigen Apple-Mailbox Kollegen von früher habe.
Niteride:
Meinst Du die Trails rund um den See in Oyten? Ich wohne jetzt in Hastedt und bin daher näher an den See gerückt. Oder so ähnlich, es auf jeden Fall näher dran als von der Neustadt aus.

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,

die Trails rund um den Oyter See liegen auf dem Weg und werden mitgenommen. I.d.R. fahren wir Richtung Öllager, manchmal auch Richtung Etelser(?) Holz. Gesamtfahrzeit (hin & zurück) ab Oyter See ca. 90 Min., ab Bultensee ca. 2 Std.


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, wie sieht es denn morgen bei Euch mit Wawer Sand/Barrien? Wir würden aus Clp hochkommen mit 3 Leuten. Waren so gegen 12-13uhr im Wawer Sand. 

Grüße aus Clp


----------



## MeisterShredder (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
es kennt nicht zufällig einer von euch einen Pumptrack in Bremen oder in der nähe,
die BMX Bahn an der Jacobs university kenn ich aber gibt es sonst noch was?
Gruß Marc


----------



## juk (17. Januar 2012)

Die Zevener haben eine nette BMX Bahn, sowie MTB Strecke. Sogar etwas Northshore. Eigener Thread ist nebenan. Ob es noch in der Nähe von Bremen ist, musst Du entscheiden. 


P.S.
Morgen ist Mittwoch.


----------



## kiko (17. Januar 2012)

MeisterShredder schrieb:


> ...... Pumptrack



kattenturm


----------



## MeisterShredder (18. Januar 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Die Zevener haben eine nette BMX Bahn, sowie MTB Strecke............ob es noch in der Nähe von Bremen ist, musst Du entscheiden.




Hmm zum mal eben hinfahren bin ich wohl nicht fit genug, werd´s mir auf jeden fall mal ansehen sieht interessant aus, Danke!


----------



## MeisterShredder (18. Januar 2012)

kiko schrieb:


> kattenturm



da war ich vor ein paar jahren schon mal, hat mich nicht so vom Hocker gehauen aber werde noch mal hinfahren, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (18. Januar 2012)

juk schrieb:


> P.S.
> Morgen ist Mittwoch.



Niteride muss für mich wegen anderer Verpflichtungen (wieder) ausfallen. 

Soweit das Wetter einigermaßen erträglich wird, wäre ich aber für eine Tour am Wochenende frei. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.


----------



## FORT_man (19. Januar 2012)

Hallöchen,

am Samstag habe ich Kohlfahrt, daher kann ich nur am Sonntag.
Vorschlag:
Treffen 11:30 am Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand
Voraussetzung: das Wetter ist einigermaßen.
Ich werde mich dazu noch melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## FORT_man (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

das Wetter ist so ziemlich für den Arm, das wird mix mit 
biken, ich gehe in die Muckibude.

Gruß und bis die Tage,

Martin


----------



## juk (22. Januar 2012)

FORT_man schrieb:


> ... ich gehe in die Muckibude.



Das ist doch auch keine Lösung.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2012)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Wetter ist so ziemlich für den Arm, das wird mix mit
> biken, ich gehe in die Muckibude.
> ...



Moin,

ich war heute morgen los. Und es war nass, kalt und schlammig........





















GEIL!


----------



## Hobb (24. Januar 2012)

moin zusammen,
mir wurde versichert das der Fußballplatz am Oellager jetzt auch plattgemacht worden ist. Ich mag das gar nicht so recht glauben. Weiß jemand mehr?

Ansonsten würde ich wohl am Sonntag mal nachschauen wollen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## juk (24. Januar 2012)

Was!?!? Was haben die denn da noch vor?

Ich würde mich sogar dazu bereit erklären, Mittwoch und Sonntag einen prüfenden Blick zu riskieren.


----------



## Hobb (25. Januar 2012)

moin,
der Fußballplatz des TV Uesen ist auf jeden Fall noch da. Am 19.02. wird dort nämlich gespielt.

Das Oellager wird nach und nach bebaut werden, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. 

Für Sonntag poste ich dann noch das übliche "ab WW blabla".

Viel Spaß heute abend!


----------



## RoteSora (25. Januar 2012)

Ja, poste mal das Blabla üblich oder unüblich. Würde die aussterbende Gattung des Öllagers gern noch kennenlernen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (26. Januar 2012)

moin,
Sonntag 11°° Weserwehr, kleine Exkursion in das famous Oellager.

Minusgrade sind auch angesagt, Mütze ist ok. 

Jürgen kommt direkt ins Oellager? Dann treffen wir uns an dem "Kessel"?


----------



## RoteSora (26. Januar 2012)

Prima, da komme ich mit! 

Mütze ist definitiv gesetzt, Helm muss ich dann sehen, hängt vom Minus ab..


----------



## Hobb (26. Januar 2012)

Mit welchem Rad fährst Du denn?

Bei mir tendiert es zum Stevens Querfeldeinhobel.


----------



## RoteSora (26. Januar 2012)

Hatte jetzt an Mtb gedacht, könnte aber auch mal die Schlauchreifen am Crosser einweihen..


----------



## Hobb (26. Januar 2012)

Schlauchreifen? 

Zum Oellager hin ist viel Asphalt, da sind die Reifen eigentlich zu Schade für.


----------



## RoteSora (26. Januar 2012)

Ja, Umbau des Satzes, den ich für die Transalp gekauft  und für den ich danach nicht mehr die rechte Verwendung hatte. Im Oktober mit neuer 29er Kassette von Matthias abgeholt. Seitdem stehen sie..

So selten wie ich derzeit mit dem Crosser fahre, macht der größer Verschleiß auf Asphalt auch nichts aus. Komme dann also auch mal mit dem Crosser, sonst wird das mit dem Rad und mir irgendwie nie was..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (26. Januar 2012)

Stimmt auch wieder.

Zum "nur angucken" zu schade.


----------



## juk (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn ihr mit minderwertigem  Material kommt, dann kann ich ja mein olles, ebenfalls ungefedertes und außerdem unschaltbares Stevens mitbringen. 

Ich hab Ansage bekom' um 14h wieder zu Hause zu sein. Klingt machbar. 11h WW, ca. 12 in Achim, bissl kurven und guggen, passt.

Bleibt nur noch zu klären: Kessel? Welcher Kessel?


----------



## Hobb (26. Januar 2012)

Damit meine ich diese Stelle.


----------



## juk (26. Januar 2012)

Alles klar.


----------



## RoteSora (26. Januar 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit minderwertigem  Material kommt, dann kann ich ja mein olles, ebenfalls ungefedertes und außerdem unschaltbares Stevens mitbringen.




Immer noch SRAM dran? Die olle 105er am Crosser zickt auch ganz schön, wenn es darum geht, mal vom großen aufs kleine Blatt zu wechseln..


----------



## Hobb (27. Januar 2012)

moin,
das dürfte wohl am Schaltzug liegen. Vielleicht auch an der Hülle.

Von Schnee war in den Vorhersagen nicht die Rede. 
Da nehm ich dann lieber das olle Droessiger oder das Mountie.


----------



## juk (27. Januar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> das dürfte wohl am Schaltzug liegen. Vielleicht auch an der Hülle.



Ohne so einen Quatsch hat man gar keine Schaltprobleme.


Mit SRAM schalte ich übrigens mit einer Handbewegung hinten vom kleinen auf große Ritzel, falls der Berg mal zu plötzlich kommt.  Das sollen die Italiener mal nachmachen.


----------



## RoteSora (27. Januar 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Ohne so einen Quatsch hat man gar keine Schaltprobleme.
> 
> 
> Mit SRAM schalte ich übrigens mit einer Handbewegung hinten vom kleinen auf große Ritzel, falls der Berg mal zu plötzlich kommt.  Das sollen die Italiener mal nachmachen.




Die Italiener können das, nur die Japaner hinken da hinterher


----------



## Hobb (27. Januar 2012)

2012 ist ein Schaltjahr. Weltweit.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> 2012 ist ein Schaltjahr. Weltweit.



Echt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olmoista (28. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mir das öllager auch mal angucken wollen und werde mich um 11h am WE einfinden mi CC. 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobb (28. Januar 2012)

Mit Vergnügen.

Edith meint das der Zeitplan von Juk bei starkem Schneefall etwas optimistisch ist.
Wir werden uns bemühen.


----------



## olmoista (29. Januar 2012)

Ist mir doch ein bißchen zu rutschig und sage ab ...

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobb (29. Januar 2012)

moin,
im Oellager ist eigentlich noch alles so wie immer.

Nur der Sand ließ sich heute besser durchfahren, weil wegen gefroren und so. 

Gerne wieder.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2012)

olmoista schrieb:


> Ist mir doch ein bißchen zu rutschig und sage ab ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk



So rutschig habe ich das Geläuf heute nicht empfunden.


----------



## Hobb (29. Januar 2012)

War es auch nicht. Der Asphalt hat manchmal komisch ausgesehen.
Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Der Wind hat ein wenig genervt.


----------



## kiko (29. Januar 2012)

...ich muss dringend meine mützen suchen.


----------



## Hobb (29. Januar 2012)

Es soll ja sonnig sein bei der Kälte. Das ist ja noch erträglich.

Die Mopedbatterien hab ich gestern schon in Sicherheit gebracht.


----------



## RoteSora (30. Januar 2012)

Mütze ist derzeit wirklich Pflicht, brrr..

Aber schee war´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (1. Februar 2012)

...und anscheinend sehr stachelig....





...


----------



## Hobb (1. Februar 2012)

moin,
Dein Liebster ist ja schon blutig im Oellager angekommen. Es muß ihm wohl Spaß machen, glaube ich.


----------



## RoteSora (1. Februar 2012)

Mir hat ein Ast am Wegesrand auch eine Strieme quer über beide Oberschenkel verpasst, die vermuten ließe, ich hätte da entsprechende Neigungen.. 

Das Öllager scheint auf jeden Fall sadistisch veranlagt zu sein..


----------



## kiko (1. Februar 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


...azubi


----------



## Hobb (1. Februar 2012)

Schraauuubähn dräähhn, Muddern drähhn, 
und mit ölverschmierten Fingern in der Wäährrkstatt stäähhn.


----------



## dinosaur (1. Februar 2012)

kiko schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...azubi




Die jungen Leute haben heute aber nur eine sehr begrenzte Frustrationstolleranz!
Also erspar ihm das zentrieren


Avisiere hier mal eine Eisbein-Tour für Sonntag. Nein , nicht die Eisbeine zum Essen... die richtigen!!!

Ciao
dino


ps. kann dann auch eine Gerte mitbringen, für die, die drauf stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoteSora (2. Februar 2012)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ps. kann dann auch eine Gerte mitbringen, für die, die drauf stehen



Aber dann eine mit Stacheln


----------



## Geestraider (2. Februar 2012)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Avisiere hier mal eine Eisbein-Tour für Sonntag. Nein , nicht die Eisbeine zum Essen... die richtigen!!!



zur info: die offizielle eisbein-tour findet am 18.02. in OL statt!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=223665&d=1327601977
für mtb und crosser...ich muß an dem tag leider fasching feiern 
eine teilnahme ist aber wärmstens zu empfehlen 
einfach mal nebenan bei den oldenburgern schauen


----------



## Hobb (2. Februar 2012)

Eine Gerte mit Stacheln?
Dino hat Reifen mit Nägeln drin, also Vorsicht!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> zur info: die offizielle eisbein-tour findet am 18.02. in OL statt!!!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=223665&d=1327601977
> für mtb und crosser...ich muß an dem tag leider fasching feiern
> eine teilnahme ist aber wärmstens zu empfehlen
> einfach mal nebenan bei den oldenburgern schauen



18.02.2008?!?


----------



## Geestraider (3. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 18.02.2008?!?



hahaha...habe ich garnicht gesehen 
ich denke 2012 ist richtig 
wie gesagt, am besten mal bei den oldenburger anfragen, habe selber ja leider keine zeit!
ist aber ein super event mit sehr hoher teilnehmerzahl


----------



## dinosaur (4. Februar 2012)

Morgen (Sonntag) wird der dino etwas rollen wollen.
Die Energie reicht aber nicht für weite Anfahrten
daher wird es sich auf den ab-trail, ggf mit dem einen oder anderen Schlenker beschränken.
Abfahrt Punkt11°° am HaW, Dauer 2 bis max 3 Stunden, denn die Liebste will danach noch auf's Glatteis geführt werden
Mitroller sind willkommen.
Endgültige Rollbestätigung hier von mir bis 10°°

Ciao
dino


----------



## dinosaur (5. Februar 2012)

Der dino rollt ab 11°°


----------



## juk (5. Februar 2012)

Was tut der Dino eigentlich gegen kalte Füße? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Heis-Einlegesohlen?

Wetter ist ja super, aber ich weiss wie meine Füße darauf reagieren. :-/


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Was tut der Dino eigentlich gegen kalte Füße? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Heis-Einlegesohlen?
> 
> Wetter ist ja super, aber ich weiss wie meine Füße darauf reagieren. :-/



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich hatte Heute nach 2 Stunden Biken trotz 2 Paar Socken, Winterschuhen und Neopren-Überschuhen auch totale Eisfüße.


----------



## dinosaur (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr Frostbeulen,
ich fahre einen Adidas-Herbstschuh mit einer etwas dickeren Innensohle und 2 Paar Socken. Das Problem ist ja immer die Kältebrücke durch die Cleats. Deshalb wird es nach ca 1 Stunde kalt am Vorfuß, 1-1,5 Stunden geht es dann noch weiter, dann wirds sehr unangenehm. Für längere Touren hab ich in den Vorjahren sehr schöne regelbare Heizsohlen von Tchibo gehabt. Mit denen konnte man auch 4-5 Stunden unterwegs sein. Da sind jetzt aber leider die (eingebauten) Akkus defekt. Werd mal versuchen sie wieder zu fixen. Gibt solche Teile auch von etablierten bike-Zubehörfirmen, sind dann aber recht teuer.
Das biken bei diesem Wetter ist aber zu schön, um sich wegen kalter Füße davon abhalten zu lassen





Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe beheizbare Sohlen mit einem Akku, den man in Taschen außen am Überschuh hat. Da ich riesige Probleme mit kalten Füßen habe, war das für mich die einzige Lösung, die aber meistens sehr gut funzt.


----------



## fred777 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollt mal fragen, ob es MTBker aus dem Kreis Osterholz-Scharmbeck gibt, die in Garlstedt unterwegs sind.Würde mich gerne anschließen.Allerdings hat meine Kondition, seit mein Sohn auf der Welt ist, sehr nachgelassen (und mein Gewicht ist bedauerlicherweise in die Höhe gegangen), da wenig Zeit fürs Mountainbiken war...
ca. 30 km sind aber drin....denke ich!!
Würd mich freuen, muss nämlich fit für die Saison 2012 werden.


----------



## juk (6. Februar 2012)

@gewichtheber
Mach mal schamlos Produktwerbung. Meine Erfahrungen mit einer Tchibo-Lösung waren eher negativ. Ansonsten finde ich auch nur No-Name Produkte...

@all
Garlstedt sollten wir unbedingt mal wieder anfahren, sobald genug °C vorhanden sind.


----------



## Geestraider (6. Februar 2012)

mal ein kleiner anreiz wegen der kalten füße...einfach mal flatpedale und handfeste schuhe benutzen


----------



## Hobb (7. Februar 2012)

moin,
ein paar heiße Rythmen vor sich hinsummen schadet auch nicht.

@fred: Baluweb ist in Schmidt's Kiefern quasi zu Hause. Mußt ihm mal Pn schreiben, vielleicht liest er hier noch.

Garlstedt? Yo, und HaBe und Harz und ach ja.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## gewichtheber (8. Februar 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k320/a23848/heat-vario-plus-allround-xxl-neopren-ueberschuhe.html

Hier meine beheizbaren Sohlen inkl. Überschuhe, teuer, aber wer einmal eingefrorene Zehen hatte...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k320/a23848/heat-vario-plus-allround-xxl-neopren-ueberschuhe.html
> 
> Hier meine beheizbaren Sohlen inkl. Überschuhe, teuer, aber wer einmal eingefrorene Zehen hatte...



Ok, das klärt warum meine nichts taugten bei einem Preis von knapp  20,- !


----------



## juk (8. Februar 2012)

Beim BlumenhÃ¤ndler gibt es eine Schuhheizung von Heat Systems 3D. Sieht auch ganz nett aus. 149â¬. Ich werde mal in mich gehen, und mich fragen ob sich das fÃ¼r diesen Winter noch lohnt.

Ist ja recht warm heute. Und fÃ¼r morgen sind 0Â°C HÃ¶chsttemperatur angekÃ¼ndigt. Da fÃ¤hrt Ralle schon wieder kurz/kurz auf seiner Langstrecke.


----------



## fred777 (8. Februar 2012)

Danke Hobb für die Info!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (9. Februar 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Beim Blumenhändler gibt es eine Schuhheizung von Heat Systems 3D. Sieht auch ganz nett aus. 149. Ich werde mal in mich gehen, und mich fragen ob sich das für diesen Winter noch lohnt.
> 
> Ist ja recht warm heute. Und für morgen sind 0°C Höchsttemperatur angekündigt. Da fährt Ralle schon wieder kurz/kurz auf seiner Langstrecke.


moin,
eigentlich wollte ich vermeiden das sich das rumspricht.
Wo hast Du mich denn gesehen?
Bin ich da mit dem Droessiger oder dem Stevens gefahren?

Langstrecke ist nich, es geht nur kurz kurz/kurz.

Für alle Eisfüße: probiert doch mal diese orthopädischen Strümpfe. Die sollen schließlich die Blutzirkulation in den unteren Extremitäten fördern.

Gruß
ralf oder hobb


----------



## juk (9. Februar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Bin ich da mit dem Droessiger oder dem Stevens gefahren?



Da geh' ich von aus.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> eigentlich wollte ich vermeiden das sich das rumspricht.
> Wo hast Du mich denn gesehen?
> Bin ich da mit dem Droessiger oder dem Stevens gefahren?
> ...



Moin Ralf,

ich durfte heute in Wunstorf den Ewald kennenlernen. Eine gewisse Grundähnlichkeit ist da nicht zu verleugnen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## kiko (25. Februar 2012)

[/url][/IMG]
dino hab ich wohl verpasst


----------



## Hobb (26. Februar 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


>



Moin Ralf,

wo ist das Foto entstanden? Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (26. Februar 2012)

moin Jens,
ist eigentlich nicht mein Revier und deshalb halte ich mich auch zu Ortsangaben zurück.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jens,
> ist eigentlich nicht mein Revier und deshalb halte ich mich auch zu Ortsangaben zurück.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Dann muss ich die Tage wohl mal dahin wo ich meine und den Blick in die Kamerarichtung halten.


----------



## Hobb (27. Februar 2012)

moin Jens,
glaub schon das Du richtig liegst. 

Kannst ja trotzdem mal hinfahren, aber nach vorn gucken ist besser. 


ralf


----------



## gewichtheber (27. Februar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


>



Rutental?


----------



## Hobb (27. Februar 2012)

.. wäre ja zumindest nicht so weit weg von der Stelle wo wir uns begegnet sind ..


----------



## RoteSora (27. Februar 2012)

Wasser auf meine Mühle: Destination "Heiligenberge" hätte ich auch getippt


----------



## Hobb (27. Februar 2012)

Es ist schon verlockend gewesen am Eiligen Berg den geraden Weg durch die Art zu nehmen. Bin aber trotzdem artig den Umweg auf der Strasse gefahren.

Destination art & artig


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

Also richtig erkannt und den Direkten Weg nehme ich immer!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

RoteSora schrieb:


> Wasser auf meine Mühle: Destination "Heiligenberge" hätte ich auch getippt



Aha, du kennst die Umgebung also auch!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


>



Moin,

ich habe heute morgen mal eine Kontrollfahrt getätigt:





Du hast nichts kaputt gemacht in meinem Revier!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (28. Februar 2012)

Super Foto Jens 

Trotzdem ist es ein Fehler von mir gewesen das Bildchen hochzuladen. 

tschö!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Super Foto Jens
> 
> Trotzdem ist es ein Fehler von mir gewesen das Bildchen hochzuladen.
> 
> tschö!



Warum? Ist doch nichts dabei!


----------



## RoteSora (29. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aha, du kennst die Umgebung also auch!



Ja, letztes Jahr über Andi und Jochen kennengelernt. Bisher bin ich allerdings immer mit dem RR angereist und habe an der Mühle Kaffee getrunken.


----------



## dinosaur (2. März 2012)

Ich würde am Sonntag auch gern mal wieder den Crosser bewegen, mache das jetzt aber mal vom Wetter abhängig, denn leider ist die Prognose für Sonntag nicht mehr so schön (Regen)
 Weiteres zu Sonntag siehe hier:http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/bremer-crosser.11374/page-81#post-2339847

 Zur Sicherheit werde ich deshalb zusätzlich schon mal am trockenen Samstag ab 10°° (HaW) über den ab-trail rollen, ggf. mit Pellens Park und gerne mit Begleitung. Wird dann so ca 3 Stunden dauern, moderates Tempo, denn ich bewege das Fully.
 Endgültige Bestätigung von mir hier bis Sa 9°°

Ciao
dino


----------



## dinosaur (3. März 2012)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Sicherheit werde ich deshalb zusätzlich schon mal am trockenen Samstag ab 10°° (HaW) über den ab-trail rollen, ggf. mit Pellens Park und gerne mit Begleitung. Wird dann so ca 3 Stunden dauern, moderates Tempo, denn ich bewege das Fully.
> Endgültige Bestätigung von mir hier bis Sa 9°°
> 
> ...



Dino fährt 10°° ab HaW


----------



## DAMDAM (5. März 2012)

Moin Moin, 

ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust eine Runde in Bremen zu drehen. Leider ist meine Form mehr als unterirdisch (bzw. gar nicht vorhanden!).

Wie sieht es bei Euch denn nächstes Wochenende aus? - Wir sind da eh in Bremen und würden zu zweit vorbeikommen! (Ob Samstag oder Sonntag wäre egal  ) 

Viele Grüße aus Cloppenburg

P.S. -> Man beachte die Änderungen auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust eine Runde in Bremen zu drehen. Leider ist meine Form mehr als unterirdisch (bzw. gar nicht vorhanden!).
> 
> ...



Auf der rechten Seite? Du verwirrst mich!


P.S. Das mit der Form konnte man Donnerstag sehen...


----------



## DAMDAM (5. März 2012)

Wieso Donnerstag? ... Du hast mich noch nicht in Radklamotten gesehen  ... wahrscheinlich passen die alle gar nicht mehr  ... Was solls irgendwann muss mal wieder anfangen. 

Wer wäre denn am Wochenende dabei?


----------



## juk (5. März 2012)

Unterirdische Form kann ich auch bieten. Der Dino kanns bezeugen. Wenn das Wetter und die eigene Befindlichkeit stimmen, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wieso Donnerstag? ... Du hast mich noch nicht in Radklamotten gesehen  ... wahrscheinlich passen die alle gar nicht mehr  ... Was solls irgendwann muss mal wieder anfangen.
> 
> Wer wäre denn am Wochenende dabei?



Wann wolltest Du denn fahren? Ich muss mich schließlich auch noch auf der Rad&Outdoor blicken lassen.


----------



## DAMDAM (6. März 2012)

@ Jens

Tendenz geht gegen Samstagvormittag. Uhrzeit kannst du dir gerne aussuchen. Ich wollte auch noch kurz auf den Fahrradmarkt danach.


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ Jens
> 
> Tendenz geht gegen Samstagvormittag. Uhrzeit kannst du dir gerne aussuchen. Ich wollte auch noch kurz auf den Fahrradmarkt danach.



Mal sehen was URL morgen so sagt, evtl. soll ich Samstag morgens noch nach Riete zur Teamvorstellung. Ich melde mich morgen noch mal.


----------



## DAMDAM (7. März 2012)

Wollen wir das dann gleich auf Sonntag setzen. Ich habe am Samstag eigentlich auch eine Teamvorstellung.  

Sonntag, um 10Uhr beim HaW?


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wollen wir das dann gleich auf Sonntag setzen. Ich habe am Samstag eigentlich auch eine Teamvorstellung.
> 
> Sonntag, um 10Uhr beim HaW?



OK, gibt es irgendwo ein Freibad oder ähnliches in der Nähe wo ich anschließend duschen kann?


----------



## scarab (8. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> OK, gibt es irgendwo ein Freibad oder ähnliches in der Nähe wo ich anschließend duschen kann?



In der Uni-Turnhalle/Uni-Bad sollte das auch am Wochenende problemlos möglich sein.

btw: Bei annehmbaren Wetter wäre ich am Sonntag auch gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (8. März 2012)

Tourenaufruf für kommenden Sonntag: 

09:30'Uhr Haw -saisoneröffnungstour ABtrail oder Weyerberg ca. 2-2,5std.

Tempo sollte sehr gemäßigt sein. Es fahren Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger mit


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Tourenaufruf für kommenden Sonntag:
> 
> 09:30'Uhr Haw -saisoneröffnungstour ABtrail oder Weyerberg ca. 2-2,5std.
> 
> Tempo sollte sehr gemäßigt sein. Es fahren Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger mit



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## taifun (10. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



Nicht so lange und heile bleiben...hast noch was zu tun


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Nicht so lange und heile bleiben...hast noch was zu tun



Jaja, du Frühverschwinder!


----------



## taifun (11. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jaja, du Frühverschwinder!



dein gehilfe musste ins bett....ist das nicht mehr  gewohnt...


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> dein gehilfe musste ins bett....ist das nicht mehr  gewohnt...



So ein Weichei, und dann kommt der noch aus dem gleichen Landkreis...


----------



## Niko_E (11. März 2012)

Wir kommen leider doch ein klein wenig später! Sind so gegen 9:45 Uhr da! Bis gleich


----------



## juk (23. März 2012)

Jungs,
was geht am Wochenende?


----------



## FORT_man (23. März 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Jungs,
> was geht am Wochenende?



Hallöchen,

morgen, 11:30 am Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand
Am Sonntag habe ich leider keine Zeit, meine Mom hat Geburtstag.
Ansonsten würde ich bei dem Wetter gleich nochmal losfahren.
11:30 ist natürlich noch verhandelbar 

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## juk (23. März 2012)

Für Sonntag hätt ich sofort zugesagt. Morgen kann ich wohl doch erst etwas später, muss noch *Ent*sorgungen machen. Vielleicht würde ich 13 Uhr schaffen, aber definitive Zusage kann ich noch nicht geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Jungs,
> was geht am Wochenende?



Beide Tage arbeiten! Dafür war ich dann gestern Nachmittag im Deister und heute Nachmittag in den HaBe's!


----------



## Twinkie (24. März 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Für Sonntag hätt ich sofort zugesagt. Morgen kann ich wohl doch erst etwas später, muss noch *Ent*sorgungen machen. Vielleicht würde ich 13 Uhr schaffen, aber definitive Zusage kann ich noch nicht geben.


Also von mir aus könnte es seit einer Stunde mit "ENTsorgung" losgehen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..aber von der Radtour träumen ist ja auch schon mal was....


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Also von mir aus könnte es seit einer Stunde mit "ENTsorgung" losgehen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORT_man (24. März 2012)

Moin, ich werde schon mal vorfahren und
von unterwegs aus noch mal hier rein schauen-vielleicht klappt das ja noch.
Der Samstag ist bei mir auch oft der allgemeine Aktionstag, ich kenne mich damit aus ;-) 

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (24. März 2012)

Bin etwas später auf die Straße ausgewichen. Ein Traum wurde wahr. 

Morgen würde ich um 11h starten wollen. Ab Oyter See ca. 2 - 3 Stündchen. Junge Leute zum mitreisen gesucht.


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Bin etwas später auf die Straße ausgewichen. Ein Traum wurde wahr.
> 
> Morgen würde ich um 11h starten wollen. Ab Oyter See ca. 2 - 3 Stündchen. Junge Leute zum mitreisen gesucht.



Meinst Du nicht dass das ein wenig früh für Dich ist?


----------



## juk (25. März 2012)

Ja, ist in der Tat früh. Ich meinte allerdings 11h Winterzeit! Dann geht's.


----------



## Bone76 (30. März 2012)

toll und wieder war er(ich) zu spät


----------



## Geestraider (30. März 2012)

wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone76 (30. März 2012)

Grrrrrr


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

Bone76 schrieb:


> toll und wieder war er(ich) zu spät



I don't understand!?


----------



## Bone76 (31. März 2012)

nütz ja nix.......mich versteht auch nie einer ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Bone76 schrieb:


> nütz ja nix.......mich versteht auch nie einer ;-)



Genau das war ja auch gemeint!


----------



## H4ks (31. März 2012)

Wollt wohl am Sonntag so ab 11 Uhr ne kleine A-B Runde fahren .. treffen wäre am Haus am Walde .. wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Geestraider (2. April 2012)

Stichwort Karfreitag !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Stichwort Karfreitag !?



Karfreitag wäre laut Wetter.com der beste Tag in dieser Woche sowohl von der Temperatur als auch der geringsten Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit!

Also melden und mitfahren ab 11.00 Uhr in Delmendaddel!


----------



## Hobb (2. April 2012)

moin,
sieht in der Tat etwas mau hier im Fred aus.

Vielleicht finden sich noch Interessierte. Ich bin nicht dabei. 

Viel Spaß und schönes Wetter
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> sieht in der Tat etwas mau hier im Fred aus.
> 
> Vielleicht finden sich noch Interessierte. Ich bin nicht dabei.
> ...



Schade, wäre gerne mal wieder eine Ründe mit Dir gefahren!


----------



## juk (3. April 2012)

Meiner einer sitzt Karfreitag im Auto Richtung Harz.  Und ab Mitte April ist's dann hier hoffentlich wieder weniger mau!


----------



## Hobb (3. April 2012)

moin,
wie viele seid Ihr denn?

Wir könnten uns ja mal vor Ort irgendwo verabreden?
Dann brauch ich auch "nur mal hinterherfahren" und muß mir um nix Gedanken machen.


----------



## Twinkie (3. April 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> wie viele seid Ihr denn?
> 
> Wir könnten uns ja mal vor Ort irgendwo verabreden?
> Dann brauch ich auch "nur mal hinterherfahren" und muß mir um nix Gedanken machen.



Zwo! Ja komm rum, dann muß nur ich mir Gedanken machen  :


----------



## Geestraider (3. April 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


>



ahh...dat is doch am brocken! 
wird langsam wieder zeit für harz


----------



## dinosaur (3. April 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Zwo! Ja komm rum, dann muß nur ich mir Gedanken machen  :



Ich hätte dann gerne noch ein Foto mit euch auf den bikes von dieser Location

Leider kann die Arbeit an der Volksgesundheit auch an Ostern nicht pausieren , und so sind halt zurzeit meistens lonely heart rides angesagt, wenn es von Zeit und Wetter gerade mal passt.
Auch dinos Ziel ist aber der in 3 1/2 Wochen Harz, wenn auch nur auf ausgetretenen Marathonpfaden

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (4. April 2012)

Da muß aber dringend mal die Leidplanke repariert werden!


----------



## RoteSora (4. April 2012)

Erinnert mich an Flandern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (4. April 2012)

nochmal für alle zum mitschreiben!
Karfreitag 11h 
Treffpunkt in der Graft/Delmenhorst 
Tourverlauf: Graft - Große Höhe - Harpstedt - Wildeshausen - Dötlingen/Ostrittrum - Delmenhorst
Bei Bedarf könnte man noch weiter Richtung Sandkrug, aber ich denke die Tour ist lang genug  War sie zumindest letztes Jahr 
Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Lust zum mitfahren


----------



## MTB-Freeride (5. April 2012)

Hallo leute ich komme aus Cloppenburg und fahre seit kurzem Downhill aber hab bisher noch nicht dir richtige strake gefunden wo ich mich mit mein RAM-FR-5 bike austoben kann!!! Wenn jemant eine gute strake kennt bitte schreiben ;-)


----------



## Twinkie (5. April 2012)

MTB-Freeride schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich komme aus Cloppenburg und fahre seit kurzem Downhill aber hab bisher noch nicht dir richtige strake gefunden wo ich mich mit mein RAM-FR-5 bike austoben kann!!! Wenn jemant eine gute strake kennt bitte schreiben ;-)



...meinst du mit "Strake" strasse, strecke, parken oder krake?


@dino: ist auch ganz gut volksdienst zu leisten, dann haben wir die chance ein wenig in sachen topformlücke aufzuschließen......foto ist notiert.


Ja das ist in  der Tat das Geröllfeld am Brocken.....(in der nähe von Flandern ). Silke, bist Du nicht auch demnächst im Harz, oder war das schon?


----------



## RoteSora (5. April 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> .. Silke, bist Du nicht auch demnächst im Harz, oder war das schon?



Wäre am Wochenende vor dem 01.05.2012 dort gewesen, wenn die Arbeit mich gelassen hätte.. 

Dieses Jahr somit mal ohne Bentierode.. Hüft für mich mit über Stock und Stein!


----------



## dinosaur (5. April 2012)

MTB-Freeride schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich komme aus Cloppenburg und fahre seit kurzem Downhill aber hab bisher noch nicht dir richtige strake gefunden wo ich mich mit mein RAM-FR-5 bike austoben kann!!! Wenn jemant eine gute strake kennt bitte schreiben ;-)



Starke Downhill-straken jibbt @ 100 meta rechts von der nexte Seilbahn

ciao
dino (bergauffahrer)


----------



## MTBRafi (5. April 2012)

Strake hin, Strake her, Hauptsache ist doch der Downhill!!! 
Aber mal back to topic: Wie ist denn hier die Karfreitagsprognose, wer ist definitiv dabei? Ich würd ja gerne morgen ein Ründchen drehen, und die Delmenhorst-Runde vom letzten Jahr war eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn auch etwas lang... Aber ich habe dazugelernt und werde versuchen dem Hungerast auszuweichen  Würde denn wer von Bremen aus losfahren? Weserwehr? 10h?
Harz klingt aber auch gut, sagt doch nächstes mal rechtzeitig Bescheid, oder ist das eine geschlossene Veranstaltung? 

Grüße,

Rafael



dinosaur schrieb:


> Starke Downhill-straken jibbt @ 100 meta rechts von der nexte Seilbahn
> 
> ciao
> dino (bergauffahrer)


----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2012)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Strake hin, Strake her, Hauptsache ist doch der Downhill!!!
> Aber mal back to topic: Wie ist denn hier die Karfreitagsprognose, wer ist definitiv dabei? Ich würd ja gerne morgen ein Ründchen drehen, und die Delmenhorst-Runde vom letzten Jahr war eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn auch etwas lang... Aber ich habe dazugelernt und werde versuchen dem Hungerast auszuweichen  Würde denn wer von Bremen aus losfahren? Weserwehr? 10h?
> Harz klingt aber auch gut, sagt doch nächstes mal rechtzeitig Bescheid, oder ist das eine geschlossene Veranstaltung?
> 
> ...



Ich bin definitiv dabei, fahre aber direkt nach Delmenhorst!


----------



## Geestraider (6. April 2012)

die oldenburger rollen mit dem zug an, ansonsten gibt es auf den graftwiesen ausreichend parkmöglichkeiten


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> die oldenburger rollen mit dem zug an, ansonsten gibt es auf den graftwiesen ausreichend parkmöglichkeiten



Bis Gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (6. April 2012)

moin,
ich hoffe es hat Euch Spaß gemacht.

Es würde mich gar nicht wundern wenn Ihr wieder die motorisierten Crosser vom Vorjahr wiedergetroffen habt. Die fünf die heute in Ristedt wilde Sau gespielt haben waren jedenfalls kaum von denen vom letzten Jahr zu unterscheiden.

By the way, weather is fine and everthing's cool.


----------



## Geestraider (6. April 2012)

nabend,
nein keine MXer unterwegs 
war aber auch ohne wieder mal ne hammergeile runde, super wetter und schicke trails 
wir waren zwar nur zu viert, aber hat dem spaß keine abhilfe getan


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> nabend,
> nein keine MXer unterwegs
> war aber auch ohne wieder mal ne hammergeile runde, super wetter und schicke trails
> wir waren zwar nur zu viert, aber hat dem spaß keine abhilfe getan



Das kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## Hobb (12. April 2012)

moin,
irgendwie paßt das zu den starken Downhill-Straken.
.
... find ich

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy--0vnnzjA&feature=player_embedded"]Rhababer Barbara      - YouTube[/nomedia]



Edit: nee, im Ernst .... im Bremer Umland wohl eher nicht. Da muß man wohl etwas weiter Richtung Süden, Weserbergland oder Harz.





Hast du eine Downhil straken,
kannst du lekker Abpflug maken.


----------



## FORT_man (13. April 2012)

Hallöchen,

Ich werde am Samstag mal wieder in den Warwer Sand fahren:
12:00 Weserwehr

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (14. April 2012)

moin,
ich wrd mal mitfahren.

Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (14. April 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Hast du eine Downhil straken,
> kannst du lekker Abpflug maken.



abpflug maken geht auch ohne downhill straken


----------



## Hobb (14. April 2012)

... wenn Du das sagst ....


----------



## Geestraider (14. April 2012)

...aus eigener erfahrung


----------



## Hobb (15. April 2012)

Bei mir ist es lange gut gegangen aber jetzt ist doch mal wieder die Pelle angekratzt.

Anscheinend wird man da mit zunehmendem Alter auch schmerzfreier. Hab das erst zu Hause gemerkt.


----------



## juk (16. April 2012)

Wo gehobelt wird, ...
Wenn es fÃ¼r jeden verlorenen Kampf gegen die Erdanziehungskraft 'nen â¬ gÃ¤be, so manches Verschleissmaterial wÃ¤re finanziert.


----------



## Hobb (16. April 2012)

Hab schon mal gehört das man 5Euro in die (Kaffee-)kasse zahlen muß wenn man 'ne überflüssige Bremsspur in den Waldboden zieht.

Find ich generell auch gut! 

Nich buddeln, nich sägen, einfach nich dagewesen sein.


----------



## Geestraider (16. April 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Wo gehobelt wird, ...
> Wenn es für jeden verlorenen Kampf gegen die Erdanziehungskraft 'nen  gäbe, so manches Verschleissmaterial wäre finanziert.



leider kosten diese verlorenen kämpfe oftmals den einen oder anderen euro


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> leider kosten diese verlorenen kämpfe oftmals den einen oder anderen euro



Das liegt nun mal in der Natur der Sache!


----------



## Hobb (17. April 2012)

Das man mal in der Natur liegt auch ...


----------



## MeisterShredder (22. April 2012)

MTB-Freeride schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich komme aus Cloppenburg und fahre seit kurzem Downhill aber hab bisher noch nicht dir richtige strake gefunden wo ich mich mit mein RAM-FR-5 bike austoben kann!!! Wenn jemant eine gute strake kennt bitte schreiben ;-)



Fahren immer in Hahnenklee, Braunlage usw. nichts wo man mal eben mit dem Bike hinstrampeln kann.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (24. April 2012)

Sieht aus als würde es hier weiterhin mau bleiben.

Alles mau macht der Mai.


----------



## Geestraider (24. April 2012)

alle im wald


----------



## Hobb (24. April 2012)

So wird es sein.


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2012)

War heute mal wieder im Deister!


----------



## juk (25. April 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit "gemeinsam durchn Wald"?

Öllager ist übrigens wieder ein bissl geschrumpft. Der "Vorgarten-Trail" wurde bepflanzt und gesperrt. Die Anwohner fanden es wohl doof, daß verwegene Biker ihnen auf die Esstische glotzten.


----------



## Geestraider (25. April 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit "gemeinsam durchn Wald"?



karfreitag wollste ja nicht mit


----------



## Hobb (25. April 2012)

moin,
ist ja auch immer 'ne lange Runde.

Bin schon ewig nicht mehr in Cluvenhagen gewesen. Da werd ich am Sonntag mal hingucken. 





(man, das ist schon wieder ein halbes Jahr her. Die Zeit rast ... bis auf die Arbeitswochen, die plätschern so dahin)


----------



## juk (26. April 2012)

Dieses Jahr wäre ich für Karfreitag vermutlich nicht fit genug gewesen.

Sonntag bin ich dabei. Treffpunkt?


----------



## dinosaur (26. April 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wäre ich für Karfreitag vermutlich nicht fit genug gewesen.
> 
> Sonntag bin ich dabei. Treffpunkt?



Bad Harzburg, 10°° Uhr, wie letztes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (26. April 2012)

moin,
Sonntag 12°° im Oellager, dort wo:


juk schrieb:


> Der "Vorgarten-Trail" wurde bepflanzt und gesperrt. Die Anwohner fanden es wohl doof, daß verwegene Biker ihnen auf die Esstische glotzten.


----------



## juk (26. April 2012)

Öllager zur Sonntaglichen Mittagszeit ist notiert.

Bad Harzburg muss dieses Jahr mal ausfallen. Bin noch nicht in Marathonform.


----------



## Geestraider (26. April 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wäre ich für Karfreitag vermutlich nicht fit genug gewesen.



war garnicht so schlimm


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> war garnicht so schlimm



Habe sogar ich geschafft!


----------



## scarab (28. April 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> Sonntag 12°° im Oellager



Da bin ich auch mit dabei


----------



## Hobb (29. April 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Der "Vorgarten-Trail" wurde bepflanzt und gesperrt.


 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit wäre schon groß gewesen das ich da ohne Vorwarnung in diesen Maschendrahtzaun mit ordentlich Tempo reingerauscht wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (5. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen,

morgen 11:30 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand.
Ich war am letzten langen WE mit meinem Bruder auf einer Radtour, mit dem Holland-Hardtail Richtung Eifel.
Da war natürlich für mich nix mit biken, ich habe dort aber eine Menge MTB-Kollegen gesehen, es gibt dort auch offizielle Biketrails und man kann dort richtig viel durch die Wälder fahren.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## outdoor (6. Mai 2012)

MeisterShredder schrieb:


> Fahren immer in Hahnenklee, Braunlage usw. nichts wo man mal eben mit dem Bike hinstrampeln kann.
> 
> Gruß


 

na da möchte ich dir doch gleich mitteilen, dass schulenberg diese saison regelmäßig jedes wochenende geöffnet hat. infos über das entsprechende forum.


----------



## Hobb (7. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> infos über das entsprechende forum.


moin,
das wäre dann welches?
Gruß


----------



## H4ks (7. Mai 2012)

Moin moin, wollte am Mittwoch wohl mal wieder den Autobahntrail entlang... denke Start so um 15:30 oder auch später ;-) . Würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen..Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## Hobb (9. Mai 2012)

moin,
wie sieht es am WE aus?

CC im Deister oder in den HaBe's?


----------



## juk (9. Mai 2012)

Moin!

ich wär dabei! Sonntag? Samstag wollte evtl. (falls doch noch Wetter is) zur RTF.


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute, 

wir suchen noch ein paar Leute für unseren Herren / Fun Achter am Alfsee! 

www.aktivsee.de 

Also die Herren  wer am 02.06.-03.06. noch nichts vor hat und gerne bei ein paar entspannten Leuten mit im Team fahren möchte ( kein Leistungsdruck - aber es darf natürlich in die Pedale getreten werden  ) . Melde sich bitte bei mir oder hier im Forum. 

Startgeld ist bezahlt, Betreuer können wir auch anmelden, es fallen nur Kosten für eine Verpflegungsumlage an ( PS Wir grillen  ) 

Wann hat man schonmal ein solches Verhältnis von Anfahrtszeit zu Fahrzeit auf der Strecke  

Viele Grüße in Grün  -> Man beachte Signatur 

Christian


----------



## Hobb (31. Mai 2012)

moin,
der Achter ist wohl voll. Viel Spaß und Erfolg am Alfsee!

Die Firmentruppe werde ich wohl nächste Woche zum Krusenberg/Wolfsschlucht guiden. 

Deshalb wollte ich da am WE mal gucken fahren was überhaupt noch fahrbar ist. Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte: zeitlich bin ich da flexibel.


----------



## H4ks (31. Mai 2012)

Wolltest du dann in Bremen starten? Und dann über land Richtung Syke.. wenn du Samstag startest, wäre ich dabei..


----------



## Hobb (31. Mai 2012)

moin,
ab Weserwehr. 
Den üblichen Weg über Sudweyhe nach Barrien.
Samstag ist ok, Uhrzeit?
Kennen wir uns schon bzw. sind wir schon mal zusammen gefahren?

Warum ist hier auf einmal everything written in english?
Questions over fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H4ks (31. Mai 2012)

Ne zusammen waren wir noch nicht unterwegs.. aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden  Samstag um 10:00 Uhr ?Hast du vllt einen Straßennamen für mich. Den "allgemein bekannten" Treffpunkt am Weserwehr hab ich gerade nicht so auf dem Schirm =(


----------



## juk (31. Mai 2012)

Mensch! Nehmt doch mal auf die Langschläfer Rücksicht! Und nehmt auch auf die Langschläfer Rücksicht, die am Freitag abend noch The Gaslight Anthem im Dröhn gucken wollen.


----------



## H4ks (31. Mai 2012)

Solange ich um 17:00 wieder in HB bin, solls mir gleich sein =)Wann würde es dir denn passen Juk ?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2012)

H4ks schrieb:


> Solange ich um 17:00 wieder in HB bin, solls mir gleich sein =)Wann würde es dir denn passen Juk ?



Mach Dir nichts draus, das nächste mal ist Juk nicht in Form oder es ist ihm zu kalt...


----------



## juk (31. Mai 2012)

Um 12 wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei, um 11 würde ich es zumindest versuchen. Außer Form und zu kalt ist so oder so gegeben.

Und bei 1130 mach ich den ohneworte, und reise mit PKW an.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Um 12 wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei, um 11 würde ich es zumindest versuchen. Außer Form und zu kalt ist so oder so gegeben.
> 
> Und bei 1130 mach ich den ohneworte, und reise mit PKW an.



Soso...

Ach, hatte ich zu nass vergessen?


----------



## Hobb (31. Mai 2012)

moin,
zum Weserwehr kommt man wenn man gegenüber vom Hastedter Osterdeich Nr 207 (müßte passen, so ca.) mit dem Rad auf die Baustelle fährt. Wir treffen uns meist auf dem Wehr zwischen Weser und der Schleuse.

Samstags warten dort meist nicht so große Mountainbiker-Gruppen, man erkennt sich dann schon. 

Über die Startzeit müßt Ihr Euch einig werden, ich bin da fllexibel. Vier Stunden hatte ich eigentlich ab/bis Weserwehr gedacht. Das es cc-lastig wird ist wohl auch nix Neues?

sooo...


----------



## H4ks (31. Mai 2012)

Dann lass uns doch einfach "High Noon" nehmen und das Thema ist durch


----------



## BQuark (31. Mai 2012)

Mein MTB ist heute vor der Uni in Bremen gestohlen worden!!!!

Specs:
Rahmen: Scott Comp Racing, blau
Naben: DT240S
Felgen: DT Swiss
*Starrgabel* alu in schwarz
Vorbau: Race face Deus
Steuersatz Race Face ist gelb.
Blauer Gepäckträger
Rote Titan Schnellspanner.
SPD Pedale in Rot

Fast alle Teile in Blau und Rot

FINDERLOHN: 300 EURO!
Bitte umschauen!!!

0151 152 169 39
Danke! Ilia

Das Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell. Jetzt ist eine *gerade Alu-Starrgabel* dran, graue LX-Kurbel und schmale Reifen (40 mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (1. Juni 2012)

Hai Nun geht klar.

Vielleicht ist Kollege ohneworte ja auch dabei, oder sind wir ihm zu schnell?  Oder erträgt er den Anblick der schicken Canyon Bikes nicht?


----------



## Hobb (1. Juni 2012)

Geht klar.

Samstag 12:00 auf dem Weserwehr


----------



## FORT_man (1. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich bin auch dabei, 12:00 Weserwehr.
An diesem WE ist in Syke wieder das jazz folk bike festival statt 
(http://www.jazzfolkbike.de), wir können uns morgen überlegen, ob wir da vorbei schauen wollen.
@BQuark:
Das mit dem Bike ist eine üble Sache, wir halten die Augen auf. War das Rad registriert?

Gruß Martin


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Hai Nun geht klar.
> 
> Vielleicht ist Kollege ohneworte ja auch dabei, oder sind wir ihm zu schnell?  Oder erträgt er den Anblick der schicken Canyon Bikes nicht?



Erinnerst Du Dich an dieses Event?

www.aktivsee.de

P.S. ich bin dieses Jahr geringfügig schneller als in den Vorjahren


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Damdam zum Deutschen Meistertitel im 24-Stundenrennen MTB Achter-Mixed und dem Gewichtheber gemeinsam mit MaxiHB zum Dritten Platz im Männer-Zweier!


----------



## juk (3. Juni 2012)

...und an ohneworte, dat olle Lästermaul, zur Silbermedaille!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

juk schrieb:


> ...und an ohneworte, dat olle Lästermaul, zur Silbermedaille!



Vielen Dank,

ich kann mir doch nicht selber gratulieren. Gab im Übrigen einen Pokal anstelle von Medaillen.

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Und dann muss das wohl eher an dem Canyon anstelle der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit liegen.


----------



## juk (3. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> 
> ich kann mir doch nicht selber gratulieren.



Versteh ich vollkommen! Daher hab ich das mal ergänzt!



> P.S. Und dann muss das wohl eher an dem Canyon anstelle der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit liegen.



Ähm... Das versteh ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz. Muss ich wohl nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Versteh ich vollkommen! Daher hab ich das mal ergänzt!
> 
> 
> 
> Ähm... Das versteh ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz. Muss ich wohl nochmal drüber nachdenken.



Post 2287 hier im Thread!


----------



## juk (3. Juni 2012)

Bist Du Canyon gefahren, oder bist Du vor den Canyons schnell weggefahren? Oder sind die Canyon(fahrer) alle geplatzt?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Bist Du Canyon gefahren, oder bist Du vor den Canyons schnell weggefahren? Oder sind die Canyon(fahrer) alle geplatzt?



Lass uns lieber lästern als philosophieren...


----------



## Jackass1987 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich bin für 6 Wochen in der Nähe von Bremen und würde gern hier etwas Mountainbike fahren. Jetzt bin ich auf euch aufmerksam geworden. Gibt es denn feste Zeiten an denen ihr euch zum biken trefft? Ich bin eig nur in der Woche in Bremen. Wenn also Leute ne Feierabendrunde fahren wäre ich sehr gerne dabei. 

Gruß Erik


----------



## juk (4. Juni 2012)

Moin Ete! 

Werktags ist es zur Zeit eher mau. Bei eher schlechtem Wetter setz ich mich im Bremer Osten relativ unregelmässig aufs MTB, sobald die Sonne rausguckt ist der Renner dran.


----------



## Hobb (4. Juni 2012)

moin,
ich bin eigentlich ein- oder zweimal die Woche unterwegs, allerdings hab ich dann auch früh Feierabend und sitze um 15:00 auf dem Rad.

Wir sind wohl in den HaBe's schon mal zusammen unterwegs gewesen, ist aber auch schon 4 Jahre her. 

Gruß
ralf

Nachzutragen wäre noch die Bastelarbeit von Samstag. Ich hoffe es ist Euch recht.


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

Das kann sein. Bis 15 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht. Möglich wäre aber vielleicht 16 Uhr. Wo kann man denn hier überhaupt fahren ? 

Gruß Erik


----------



## maxihb (5. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Damdam zum Deutschen Meistertitel im 24-Stundenrennen MTB Achter-Mixed und dem Gewichtheber gemeinsam mit MaxiHB zum Dritten Platz im Männer-Zweier!



Danke Danke... Ebenso dir zur Silbermedallie.. aber mal ehrlich... wo hast du dich denn die 24 Std versteckt? ich hab dich immer nur am Bratwurststand stehen sehn... 



In diesem Post könnten Scherze integriert sein... also obacht! 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

maxihb schrieb:


> Danke Danke... Ebenso dir zur Silbermedallie.. aber mal ehrlich... wo hast du dich denn die 24 Std versteckt? ich hab dich immer nur am Bratwurststand stehen sehn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, 

Allerdings habe ich irgendwie von den Würstchen keines abbekommen. Vielleicht hat das deswegen so gut geklappt!

Wahrscheinlich haben Euch Eure Mädels zu gut versorgt, dann hätte es auch zur noch besseren Platzierung gereicht!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maxihb (5. Juni 2012)

Das kann natürlich sein 

Ne mal ehrlich, haben wir uns auf der Strecke gesehen oder habe ich das ausgeblendet?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

maxihb schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein
> 
> Ne mal ehrlich, haben wir uns auf der Strecke gesehen oder habe ich das ausgeblendet?



Das musst Du wohl ausgeblendet haben, ich hab Dich sogar angefeuert. Wobei Martin mir häufiger über den Weg gefahren ist und ich ihn auch mal überholt habe.


----------



## Hobb (6. Juni 2012)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das kann sein. Bis 15 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht. Möglich wäre aber vielleicht 16 Uhr. Wo kann man denn hier überhaupt fahren ?
> 
> Gruß Erik


moin, 
diese und nächste Woche komme ich auch nicht mehr zum Fahren.

Krusenberg/Wolfsschlucht bei Syke/Barrien, Warwer Sand bei Ristedt. Das Oellager dürfte im Moment ziemlich dichtgewachsen sein.

Wochentags geht auch der Weyerberg in Worpswede ganz gut.


----------



## Hendrik1 (15. Juni 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Wochentags geht auch der Weyerberg in Worpswede ganz gut.



Oder jetzt am Sonntag?


----------



## FORT_man (16. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen,

morgen früh 11:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand


Gruß Martin


----------



## Hakuna (1. Juli 2012)

Ist jemand Heute im/am Krusenberg unterwegs...?


----------



## Hakuna (14. Juli 2012)

Moin... Ganz schön ruhig hier...8(

Falls jemand am We trainieren möchte kann sich ja bei interesse per PN melden.

Gruss H.


----------



## FORT_man (21. Juli 2012)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> morgen früh 11:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand
> 
> ...



Morgen früh geht es wieder los, genauso wie beim letzten Mal:

11:00 Weserwehr -> Warwer Sand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (2. August 2012)

Hi,
am Samstag steht mein für dieses Jahr erster Bikeparkbesuch im Harz an. Hab auf dem Fahrradträger noch ein Platz frei, wenn jemand Lust hat auf Gondel Höhenmeter bitte melden.
Greets Christopher


----------



## MaldeamStart (2. August 2012)

Hallo Ihrs!

Lang ist's her! Sofern meine mechanischen Künste nicht wieder völlig streiken und ich Samstag mal meine neue Bremse gangbar bekomm (und mir nicht wieder die Leitung samt Öl um die Ohren fliegt), wäre ich am Sonntag sehr an einer "Ausfahrt" interessiert!

Ist jemand unterwegs? Warwer Sand oder sowas?

In den Harz kann ich leider nicht, zumal mein Hardtail sicher nicht Bikepark tauglich ist. Viel Spaß Dir!

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## Geestraider (2. August 2012)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> ...zumal mein Hardtail sicher nicht Bikepark tauglich ist...



och, dass geht, habe ich selber schon ausprobiert, aber die zeit brauchste nicht stoppen


----------



## Hakuna (3. August 2012)

Moin, ich hätte für Sonntag max. zwei Plätze zu vergeben... Ziel wäre der Teutoburger Wald bei Ibbenbüren (Sommerrodelbahn). Ich selbst fahre ein Cannondale Flash 26 zoll Hardtail und bin eher Cross Country orientiert. Bei interesse meldet euch per PN den rest können wir dann klären wie WANN WO WIE LANGE usw.... 

Gruss Hakuna


----------



## Geestraider (3. August 2012)

Hakuna schrieb:


> Moin, ich hätte für Sonntag max. zwei Plätze zu vergeben... Ziel wäre der Teutoburger Wald bei Ibbenbüren (Sommerrodelbahn). Ich selbst fahre ein Cannondale Flash 26 zoll Hardtail und bin eher Cross Country orientiert. Bei interesse meldet euch per PN den rest können wir dann klären wie WANN WO WIE LANGE usw....
> 
> Gruss Hakuna



check mal den oldenburger thread!!!
die wollen sonntag wohl auch in den teuto!


----------



## Hakuna (3. August 2012)

Danke für den Tipp... was ist denn mit Dir...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (11. August 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> check mal den oldenburger thread!!!
> die wollen sonntag wohl auch in den teuto!



moin,
irgendwie hab ich es wohl nicht genug verinnerlicht das man diese Karfreitagstour im August nicht wiederholen sollte. 

.... oder nur in langen Hosen.

Ach egal!  War ein lustiges crossen.





Am Gut A ist schweres Gerät im Einsatz.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (11. August 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> irgendwie hab ich es wohl nicht genug verinnerlicht das man diese Karfreitagstour im August nicht wiederholen sollte.
> 
> .... oder nur in langen Hosen.
> ...




deswegen fahre ich zur zeit lieber andere strecken...aber ab oktober wieder


----------



## Hakuna (12. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen... wo wird denn heute gefahren....?

Gruss Hakuna....


----------



## FORT_man (12. August 2012)

Hakuna schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen... wo wird denn heute gefahren....?
> 
> Gruss Hakuna....



- Warwer Sand, ich werde um 11:00 hier beim Weser wehr vorbei fahren und von da aus in den Wald.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MaldeamStart (13. August 2012)

Oh wie gerne wär ich mitgefahren. Aber ach, da hab ich doch was im Rahmen gefunden. Einen Riss leider. Ich hoffe, es geht ihm bald wieder besser.

Aber ich muss dringend mal wieder in den Wald, sonst reisst der Rahmen irgendwann vom nur drauf Sitzen.


----------



## ohneworte (14. August 2012)

Hast Du schon reklamiert?


----------



## MaldeamStart (14. August 2012)

Jepp, Fotos zum Händler und von da aus zu Cube.
 Ist ein auch hier im Forum bereits dokumentierter Mangel - Schwachstelle am Sattelrohr. Mit Abwicklung und Transplantation wird da bestimmt noch ne Weile verstreichen...

Warum ist es hier eigentlich so still geworden? Sommerloch?


----------



## juk (14. August 2012)

Ich fahr zur Zeit nicht so gerne im Wald. Das Kraut nervt. Also, ja. Sommerloch.

Welche Ausreden hat der Rest?


----------



## Hobb (14. August 2012)

Das Sommerloch kenne ich noch gar nicht. Wenn es da ein paar kleine Abfahrten gibt möcht ich da gern mal mit hinfahren.

Meine Runden sind im Moment sehr ausgedehnt. Ich sehe hier im Fred eigentlich niemanden der freiwillig Lust hätte sich das anzutun. Ergo sag ich das auch nicht an.

... doofe Ausrede, i know.


----------



## kiko (14. August 2012)

aufn geländerad sind inzwischen strassenreifen.
...mit relexstreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. August 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Ich fahr zur Zeit nicht so gerne im Wald. Das Kraut nervt. Also, ja. Sommerloch.
> 
> Welche Ausreden hat der Rest?



Nix Sommerloch, ich bin durchgefahren wie auch im Winter! Morgen Abend geht es aber zum Training für die Cyclassics am Sonntag auf den Renner!


----------



## juk (15. August 2012)

@ohneworte
Der Mattin erzählte schon, daß es im Sellingsloh durchaus noch fahrbar ist.

Naja, Rennrad fahren macht auch Spaß!

Aber so langsam kann der Herbst jetzt mal kommen. Neues Material muss eingefahren werden.


----------



## Hobb (15. August 2012)

Den Sommer könnte ich noch gut ein paar Monate aushalten.


----------



## dinosaur (15. August 2012)

Mittwoch: 60km Crosser
Donnerstag: 60 km Crosser
Freitag: arbeiten
Samstag: 90 km Tandem
Sonntag: arbeiten
Montag: 60 km Crosser
Dienstag:62km Rennrad
heute: Materialpflege




Hobb schrieb:


> ...Meine Runden sind im Moment sehr ausgedehnt. Ich sehe hier im Fred eigentlich niemanden der freiwillig Lust hätte sich das anzutun...


..ich kenn da jemanden...

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hakuna (16. August 2012)

Moin... Am Sonntag ist eine Ausflug in den Teuto geplant... und ich habe  noch zwei sitzplätze inkl. biketransport zu vergeben... 

Gruss Timo


----------



## juk (16. August 2012)

Hakuna schrieb:


> Moin... Am Sonntag ist eine Ausflug in den Teuto geplant... und ich habe  noch zwei sitzplätze inkl. biketransport zu vergeben...
> 
> Gruss Timo



Auch bei 34°C, die angeblich erwartet werden?


----------



## Hakuna (16. August 2012)

Ja auch dann...8)


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

Hakuna schrieb:


> Moin... Am Sonntag ist eine Ausflug in den Teuto geplant... und ich habe  noch zwei sitzplätze inkl. biketransport zu vergeben...
> 
> Gruss Timo



Schade, Vattenfall!


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Mittwoch: 60km Crosser
> Donnerstag: 60 km Crosser
> Freitag: arbeiten
> Samstag: 90 km Tandem
> ...



Unsere Akademiker haben auch immer eine Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (16. August 2012)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ..ich kenn da jemanden...
> 
> Ciao
> dino



Prima, dann muß ich nicht allein nach Zeven.


----------



## juk (16. August 2012)

Wann geht es denn nach Zeven?


----------



## Hobb (17. August 2012)

Konkrete Pläne gibt es im Moment nicht.


----------



## Hakuna (20. August 2012)

moinsen...

jemand interesse spontan gleich noch ne runde zu drehen am krusenberg, warwer sand oder was weiß ich....???

Gruss Hakuna....


----------



## Hakuna (24. August 2012)

Ich fahre morgen nachmittag zum Teuto... Bei Interesse PN habe noch zwei plätze inkl. Bike zu vergeben....

Gruss Hakuna....


----------



## HightowerHB (26. August 2012)

Hallo! 
Habe mich gerade hier angemeldet. Kurz zu mir, komme aus Bremen und bin 23. 
Wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir Routen in und/oder um Bremen empfehlen könnt. Suche so n bisschen was Geländemäßiges. Mfg und Danke im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (27. August 2012)

HightowerHB schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe mich gerade hier angemeldet. Kurz zu mir, komme aus Bremen und bin 23.
> Wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir Routen in und/oder um Bremen empfehlen könnt. Suche so n bisschen was Geländemäßiges. Mfg und Danke im Vorraus



Willkommen im Forum. Zu Deiner Frage zitiere ich mal Jürgen: 



juk schrieb:


> Das Öllager ist in Achim. Waren wir gerade gestern.  Weitere beliebte Ziele sind der Weyer Berg (aka "Die Wand"  ) in Worpswede, Schmidt's Kiefern in Garlstedt. In Syke-Barrien toben wir uns auch gerne aus. Legendär ist natürlich auch unsere Hausrunde, der Autobahntrail.
> 
> Beobachte einfach den genannten Thread. Unter Umständen nehmen wir dich auch mal mit.
> 
> ...




BTW: Ich möchte am Sontag zum Warwer Sand fahren. Da kannst Du gerne mitfahren. Andere Mitfahrer sind natürlich auch willkommen.

Treffpunkt: Sonntag 10 Uhr am Weserwehr

Ciao
Jan


----------



## juk (27. August 2012)

Meine Güte. Ein Posting aus 2006! Da war ich noch jung und schnell. 
In Garlstedt war ich aber sehr lange nicht mehr. Und die "Hausrunde" ist mir mittlerweile auch kaum noch vertraut.

Den Sonntag merke ich mir mal. Da könnte was gehen.


----------



## -BlackForest- (27. August 2012)

Moin, bin auch aus Bremen und noch nicht all zu lange hier, erst seit dem Winterpokal letztes Jahr.
Das Öllager und der Weyer Berg sind mir schon bekannt, in Garlstedt oder Syke-Barrien war ich allerdings noch nicht. Müsste ich mir am Wochenende mal anschauen 

Und beim Autobahntrail bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, welchen ihr meint. Den beim Kuhgrabenweg Richtung Müllverbrennungsanlage?


----------



## juk (27. August 2012)

Der _Autobahntrail_ ist ein Alias für eine Runde rund ums Blockland, die mehrere kleine Trails einschliesst. Zum Beginn das von dir genannte Stück, außerdem Trails rund um den Waller & Grambker (?) Feldmarksee, sowie Nachtweidesee. Wer noch nicht ausgelastet ist, kann die Runde über Knoops Park erweitern. Zwischendurch recht hoher Asphaltanteil.


----------



## olmoista (27. August 2012)

Große und unvergängliche Verdienste um den AB-Trail hat sich dinosaur erworben, der nicht nur regelmäßig den Trail von zu üppigem Bewuchs freischneidet und somit fahrbar hält, sondern auch diese Route http://www.bikemap.net/route/84440 gespeichert hat. Ein ganzer Thread dazu hier:http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/heute-auf-dem-autobahn-trail.67365/ .


----------



## -BlackForest- (27. August 2012)

Super, danke 
Wollte gerade fragen, ob jemand einen Track von der Strecke hat 

Wenn ich mir die Tour so anschaue, stelle ich fest, dass ich sie fast genauso schon ein paar Mal gefahren bin.

Den AB-Trail haben wir übrigens durch Zufall bei einem Nightride durch die Uniwildnis vor ca. einem halben Jahr entdeckt.


----------



## HightowerHB (28. August 2012)

scarab schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum. Zu Deiner Frage zitiere ich mal Jürgen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schönen dank erstmal für den Tipp  Werde die "Orte" mal abklappern  
Wegen Sonntag kann ich noch nicht genau sagen....Mal Gucken


----------



## Hakuna (29. August 2012)

Jemand intresse heute ab 17 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen.....?

Gruss hakuna.....


----------



## MaldeamStart (30. August 2012)

Wunderbar, Reklamation erfolgreich, Rahmen da, Transplantation hinter mich gebracht. Patient lebt und fährt gut. Dank neuer Reifen, Laufräder und Bremsen gar besser. Nur noch die Arterie zur Hinterradbremse muss gekürzt werden. 

Zeit hab ich leider erst wieder am ersten Oktoberwochenende. Bei günstigen Witterungsverhältnissen hätte ich total Bock, irgendwo zu fahren. Vielleicht ja auch außerhalb? Vielleicht ein ganzes Wochenende?
Harz oder woanders? 

Im Idealfall bin ich dann auch soweit (auto-)mobil, dass auch noch Platz wäre. Der TÜV entscheidet.

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## Hobb (31. August 2012)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> [...] Bei günstigen Witterungsverhältnissen hätte ich total Bock, irgendwo zu fahren. [...]
> Gruß,
> Malte


moin,
tja, wenn man das immer ein paar Tage im voraus wüßte.

Aber schön das Du wieder mobil bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (1. September 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> tja, wenn man das immer ein paar Tage im voraus wüßte.
> 
> Aber schön das Du wieder mobil bist.



jo, bin auch wieder mobil. eine saison rum, die andere kann beginnen. versuche gerade 50km am stück zu schaffen. schwer. melde mich bald bei dir.
bis die tage,
s.


----------



## juk (1. September 2012)

Für den Warwer Sand morgen bin ich raus. Morgen ist Südharz-RTF! Fast vergessen.


----------



## Hakuna (1. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen...

ich fahre morgen wieder in den Teuto und habe noch zwei plätze frei inkl. bikes....

losfahren wollte ich hier so zwischen 10 und 11 bin da aber flexibel...

bei interesse meldet euch per PN... 

Gruss Hakuna....


----------



## nadennchen (7. September 2012)

Moin moin,

ich habe mal versucht, mich in den Thread einzulesen, aber bei der Masse an Beiträgen ist es mir nicht gelungen, die Orte zuverlässig zu finden. Gibt es jemanden, der für die Bezeichnungen "Öllager", "Weyer Berg", "Garlstedt" und "Syke-Barrien" vielleicht jeweils einen Ortsnamen mit passendem Straßennamen hat, damit man den Ort auf google-maps und den Einstieg in die Strecken finden kann? Das wäre super und würde mir sehr helfen.... 

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. September 2012)

Weyerberg ist Worpswede Bergstraße.


----------



## juk (7. September 2012)

Für das Öllager in Achim (Alte Finien) werden bald wieder geführte Niterides angeboten.  Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme. Ladet schon mal die Akkus! 

Bei Tageslicht ist der Ort nicht zu empfehlen. Zu viele Hundebesitzer inkl. Tier.


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. September 2012)

Akku voll!


----------



## dinosaur (8. September 2012)

nadennchen schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe mal versucht, mich in den Thread einzulesen, aber bei der Masse an Beiträgen ist es mir nicht gelungen, die Orte zuverlässig zu finden. Gibt es jemanden, der für die Bezeichnungen "Öllager", "Weyer Berg", "Garlstedt" und "Syke-Barrien" vielleicht jeweils einen Ortsnamen mit passendem Straßennamen hat, damit man den Ort auf google-maps und den Einstieg in die Strecken finden kann? Das wäre super und würde mir sehr helfen....
> 
> ...



Barrien = z.B.  Krusenberg 33

Nächstes Wochenende Engteraner Wadenkneifer

Ciao
dino


----------



## nadennchen (8. September 2012)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Barrien = z.B.  Krusenberg 33



Danke, ist das dann das Waldgebiet nördlich dieser Adresse? Weil, Warwer Sand ist ja laut google maps eher der größere Wald westlich von Ristedt?!



dinosaur schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende Engteraner Wadenkneifer



Was ist denn das nun wieder 


Danke schon mal für die bisherigen Infos....

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

nadennchen schrieb:


> Danke, ist das dann das Waldgebiet nördlich dieser Adresse? Weil, Warwer Sand ist ja laut google maps eher der größere Wald westlich von Ristedt?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Mountainbikeveranstaltung in Bramsche-Engter im Landkreis Osnabrück!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (8. September 2012)

nadennchen schrieb:


> Danke, ist das dann das Waldgebiet nördlich dieser Adresse? Weil, Warwer Sand ist ja laut google maps eher der größere Wald westlich von Ristedt?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach Warwer Sand hattest du bisher ja nicht gefragt
Ansonsten sind beide Fragen mit "ja" zu beantworten.
Wadenkneifer:http://www.wadenkneifer.de/index.php/mountainbike/wadenkneifer-ctf

Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (9. September 2012)

Wer ist denn alles beim Wadenkneifer am Start? 

-> sind wahrscheinlich mit 3-4 Leuten auf der kurzen Runde dabei. Nach 2 Monaten heute mal wieder auf dem Rad gewesen  . Macht schon Spaß


----------



## Hakuna (14. September 2012)

Moin... Für alle die Sonntag nicht am Wadenkneifer teilnehmen...Agati und ich werden morgen eine lockere runde im Teuto drehen... Eine mitfahrgelegenheit inkl. Bike wäre noch zu vergeben... 

Gruss Hakuna


----------



## FORT_man (15. September 2012)

Moin,

ich bleibe morgen hier, d.h. um 11:00 Weserwehr->der gute alte Warwer Sand.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Kami_Kaze (19. September 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Für das Öllager in Achim (Alte Finien) werden bald wieder geführte Niterides angeboten.  Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme. Ladet schon mal die Akkus!
> 
> Bei Tageslicht ist der Ort nicht zu empfehlen. Zu viele Hundebesitzer inkl. Tier.



19.45, schon fast dunkel, kann dann ja bald los gehen, mein Akku ist auch aufgeladen 

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (19. September 2012)

Jawoll! *Let the games begin*.

Ich werfe hiermit folgenden Terminvorschlag in die Runde: 
Mittwoch, 20 Uhr. Treffpunkt Bultensee oder Oyter See.
<Edit>
20 Uhr könnte vielleicht etwas spät sein. Letztes Jahr haben wir uns auf 19 Uhr eingependelt, WIMRE. 90 bis 120 Minuten Fahrzeit haben wir, und vielleicht halten wir ja auch mal kurz zum quatschen an.
</EDIT>

Hab auch einen neuen Scharfrichter für uns gefunden, an dem wir uns die Zähne ausbeissen können.


----------



## Timbob (20. September 2012)

Ahoi,

schätze mal, der letzten Nightridetermin war gestern :-D
Beim nächten hätt ich Lust mitzufahren!! Akkus krieg ich bis dahin geladen!

Cheers,

dertim


----------



## juk (20. September 2012)

Nö, gestern war nix. Hast nix verpasst!


----------



## Timbob (20. September 2012)

Puh, Glück gehabt...steht denn schon n termin fürs nächste Mal?!


----------



## juk (20. September 2012)

In Post #2368  habe ich einen Terminvorschlag gepostet.


----------



## Kami_Kaze (20. September 2012)

Dann lasst uns doch nächsten Mittwoch mal starten...


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

Schade, ich bin kommenden Mittwoch im Schlachthof. Was anders herum auch wieder geil ist!


----------



## juk (20. September 2012)

Ooompf!?? Oar ne.... geht ja gar nicht! 

Den Niteride wird es in der dunklen Jahreszeit wieder wöchentlich geben. Du hast also noch reichlich Gelegenheiten!


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Ooompf!?? Oar ne.... geht ja gar nicht!
> 
> Den Niteride wird es in der dunklen Jahreszeit wieder wöchentlich geben. Du hast also noch reichlich Gelegenheiten!



Wenn schon dann Oomph! 

Eine der besten Livebands die ich kenne!


----------



## juk (21. September 2012)

Dann kennst Du die falschen Livebands!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Dann kennst Du die falschen Livebands!



Oder Du die genannte nicht!


----------



## juk (21. September 2012)

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.


----------



## juk (21. September 2012)

Bevor das hier untergeht, wiederhole ich mich gerne:

*NITERIDE - Let the games begin*. 

Ich werfe hiermit folgenden Terminvorschlag in die Runde: 
*Mittwochs, 19 oder 20 Uhr. Treffpunkt Bultensee oder Oyter See.*

20 Uhr könnte vielleicht etwas spät sein. Letztes Jahr haben wir uns auf 19 Uhr eingependelt, WIMRE. 90 bis 120 Minuten Fahrzeit haben wir, und vielleicht halten wir ja auch mal kurz zum quatschen an.


Hab auch einen neuen Scharfrichter für uns gefunden, an dem wir uns die Zähne ausbeissen können.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Bevor das hier untergeht, wiederhole ich mich gerne:
> 
> *NITERIDE - Let the games begin*.
> 
> ...



19.00 Uhr empfinde ich auch als sinniger!


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.



Doch, wo sind die Boxhandschuhe? Gut das ich in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse bin!


----------



## Timbob (21. September 2012)

Uhrzeit, prinzipiell gut...mittwochs is bei mir eher schlecht (nein ich geh nicht zu ooommmppphhh...). Spricht was gegen dienstags oder donnerstags??


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

Timbob schrieb:


> Uhrzeit, prinzipiell gut...mittwochs is bei mir eher schlecht (nein ich geh nicht zu ooommmppphhh...). Spricht was gegen dienstags oder donnerstags??



Dienstags Abends ist bei mir immer Deisterrunde (und somit der Mittwoch meiner Frau schon schlecht zu vermarkten)!


----------



## Timbob (21. September 2012)

Na dann spricht doch eigentlich nix gegen Donnerstag, oder?!?!


----------



## scarab (21. September 2012)

Donnerstag hatten wir früher schon mal als Termin für den niteride. Von mir aus spricht nix dagegen, auch dieses Jahr so zu planen.

Ops, muss noch Akku aufladen...
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hakuna (22. September 2012)

Moin... Dreht heut noch jemand ne Runde....??? Warwer Sand etc....

Gruss Hakuna...


----------



## Geestraider (22. September 2012)

ich werde nachher wohl noch ne runde drehen, aber wohl eher richtung dötlingen oder so...


----------



## Hakuna (22. September 2012)

Schade... meine bessere hälft hat grad den wagen mitgenommen...8(


----------



## Geestraider (22. September 2012)

könnte ja auch erstmal richtung große höhe starten


----------



## Hakuna (22. September 2012)

wo oder was ist denn die Grosse Höhe...?


----------



## Geestraider (22. September 2012)

bei ort: stuhr dachte ich, das ist bekannt 
standortübungplatz große höhe bei delmenhorst! gibts ein paar feine trails, wenn man weiß wo man suchen muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hakuna (22. September 2012)

sorry, das kannte ich noch nicht... bin zugezogen... wollen wir einen treffpunkt und ne uhrzeit ausmachen...???


----------



## juk (22. September 2012)

*Niteride*

Donnerstags passt mir eigentlich nicht sooo gut, aber ich würde mich der Mehrheit beugen.

Aktueller Stand: Donnerstag, 19 Uhr.
Treffpunkt?


----------



## MaldeamStart (22. September 2012)

Ich kann an jedem Tag außer Donnerstag. :/


----------



## Geestraider (23. September 2012)

Hakuna schrieb:


> wo oder was ist denn die Grosse Höhe...?



Jetzt weißt du ja bescheid


----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du ja bescheid



Alles wird gut!


----------



## Timbob (24. September 2012)

Donnerstag 19 Uhr würde bei mir passen. 
Treffpunkt müsst ihr sagen, ich kenn mich, da auch zugezogen, noch nicht wirklich aus!


----------



## juk (24. September 2012)

Kommst Du mit dem Auto oder direkt mit dem Rad? 19 Uhr ab Oyter See? Parkplätze ggf. in der Bergstraße. Alternativer Treffpunkt wäre der Bultensee, da kann man auch gut parken. Dann müssten wir nochmal über die Zeit verhandeln.

Wer ist denn bislang alles dabei?

Timbob
Scarab
Hendrik der I.
ohneworte
Hakuna
meine Wenigkeit


----------



## Timbob (24. September 2012)

Ich komm mit dem Auto! Oyter See werd ich dann schon finden...Bultensee auch  Bin definitiv am Start!


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2012)

Ich habe diese Woche Donnerstag so viele Termine das ich das zu 90 Prozent nicht schaffen werde. Leider...


----------



## juk (25. September 2012)

Ach Jens, für dich lohnt sich das eh nur begrenzt. Ich war am Wochenende mit dem Mattin in deinem Revier unterwegs...  Da können wir nicht mithalten. Öllager schrumpft immer mehr. 

*Niteride - Donnerstag, 19 Uhr, ab Oyter See*
Bislang dabei:

Timbob
Scarab
Hendrik der I.
Hakuna
meine Wenigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Ach Jens, für dich lohnt sich das eh nur begrenzt. Ich war am Wochenende mit dem Mattin in deinem Revier unterwegs...  Da können wir nicht mithalten. Öllager schrumpft immer mehr.
> 
> *Niteride - Donnerstag, 19 Uhr, ab Oyter See*
> Bislang dabei:
> ...



Dann waren das Eure Spuren im Wald!


----------



## scarab (25. September 2012)

Ich habe mir heute Morgen von der besten Ehefrau der Welt den seit letzter Woche bekannten Termin für Donnerstag Abend mitteilen lassen  Es wurde jedenfalls beschlossen, dass der niteride diese Woche für mich ausfällt 

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns nächste Woche
Jan


----------



## juk (27. September 2012)

@Timbob
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sind wir heute abend nur noch zu zweit.


----------



## Hendrik1 (27. September 2012)

Richtig, ich habe derzeit zu viel zu tun und werde bei passendem Wetter und soweit ich hierfür noch Mitstreiter erhalte eben eine kleine Deichrunde drehen.

Tut mir leid, aber der Berg auf meinem Schreibtisch ist echt zu hoch geworden in letzter Zeit, da muss ich mich in meiner Freizeit zurücknehmen.


----------



## Timbob (27. September 2012)

Heisst das jetzt der Night Ride findet statt oder nich??


----------



## juk (27. September 2012)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Mindestteilnehmerzeil ist erfüllt.


----------



## Timbob (27. September 2012)

Ois kloar, dann 1900 Oyter See! I gfrei mi!


----------



## juk (2. Oktober 2012)

Donnerstag wieder Niteride?


----------



## Timbob (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

eigentlich gerne, hat Spass gemacht! Allerdings hab ich mir am Wochenende die Schulter ausgekugelt und bin erstmal ausser Gefecht gesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte wohl Bock drauf!


----------



## juk (2. Oktober 2012)

Äähh.... Moming! Rolle rückwärts. Man(n) sollte auch mal auf den Kalender gucken. Donnerstag kann ich gar nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Äähh.... Moming! Rolle rückwärts. Man(n) sollte auch mal auf den Kalender gucken. Donnerstag kann ich gar nicht.



Schadee!


----------



## juk (3. Oktober 2012)

Der nächste Donnerstag kommt bestimmt.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Der nächste Donnerstag kommt bestimmt.



Bist Du Dir sicher?


----------



## juk (3. Oktober 2012)

Weltuntergang ist erst am 21.12. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

Ach so!


----------



## Hobb (5. Oktober 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Weltuntergang ist erst am 21.12. ;-)



Mist, ich hab noch so viel Resturlaub.

Wird es jetzt bis zum Weltuntergang durchregnen?


----------



## juk (5. Oktober 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Mist, ich hab noch so viel Resturlaub.



Der Termin hing nun wirklich lange genug aus.


----------



## Twinkie (5. Oktober 2012)

tztztz...wird hier schon beinahe mein geburtstach verplant.....


----------



## Hobb (5. Oktober 2012)

Weltuntergänge werden überbewertet. 

Einfach reinfeiern und gut ist.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> tztztz...wird hier schon beinahe mein geburtstach verplant.....



Ui, das lässt tief blicken!


----------



## Twinkie (6. Oktober 2012)

reinfeiern? um 21uhr ist sense in dem alter  und tief ins glas blicken ist nicht gut für den magen.....


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> reinfeiern? um 21uhr ist sense in dem alter  und tief ins glas blicken ist nicht gut für den magen.....



Oweia, sind wir denn dann schon alle scheintot?


----------



## Hobb (6. Oktober 2012)

Gut möglich das man am Morgen nach einem Weltuntergang besser drauf ist als am Morgen nach einer Geburtstagsfeier.


----------



## Twinkie (7. Oktober 2012)

aaach...wir nehmen es mit humor und freuen uns, dass wir extra einen sport betreiben müssen um uns schmerzen zuzufügen, weil durchs biken unser biologisches alter nach unten katapultiert wird und wir nie in den genuß von hüfte, knie und ischias kommen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (8. Oktober 2012)

Das sollte man nicht auf die leichte Clavicula nehmen.


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt mal Schluß mit Spam und zurück zu den wichtigen Dingen: 

*Donnerstag, 19 Uhr: Niteride ab Oyter See.*
Es besteht die Gefahr, daß das Wetter etwas zu gut wird, aber das soll uns nicht abhalten.

Absagen hätte ich bis gestern angenommen.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Schluß mit Spam und zurück zu den wichtigen Dingen:
> 
> *Donnerstag, 19 Uhr: Niteride ab Oyter See.*
> Es besteht die Gefahr, daß das Wetter etwas zu gut wird, aber das soll uns nicht abhalten.
> ...



Gut das ich auf dem Rückweg von Cuxhaven und Bremerhaven bin. Da komme ich automatisch in Achim vorbei!

Gibt es irgendeinen Straßennamen für das Navi?


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeinen Straßennamen für das Navi?



Parken kannst Du am besten in der Bergstraße. In OYTEN.


----------



## juk (11. Oktober 2012)

Für die kurzentschlossenen... Heute 19 Uhr... wissenschon!


----------



## scarab (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

ich komme heute pünktlich aus dem Büro und kann für den niteride zusagen. 

Ciao
Jan


----------



## HightowerHB (11. Oktober 2012)

hey...
wollte mal fragen ob es vom öllager oder warwer sand routen gibt. (z.b. bikemap) ansonsten wärs ganz nett wenn mir mal einer sagt wo das denn genau is  

danke erstmal mfg


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade in der Bergstraße!


----------



## Twinkie (11. Oktober 2012)

Riskant Riskant "IRGENDWO" in der Bergstrasse zu stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (11. Oktober 2012)

HightowerHB schrieb:


> hey...
> wollte mal fragen ob es vom öllager oder warwer sand routen gibt. (z.b. bikemap) ansonsten wärs ganz nett wenn mir mal einer sagt wo das denn genau is
> 
> danke erstmal mfg



hey....., moin und willkommen.

Im Bremer Umland gibt es zumindest einen bekloppten Quadfahrer der sich bei den Routen bedient und dann viel zerwühlt.
Vielleicht schickt Dir jemand die entsprechenden Links per PN.

Keine Lust gehabt mit den anderen zu fahren?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Hobb (11. Oktober 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Riskant Riskant "IRGENDWO" in der Bergstrasse zu stehen.



Bloß nich anhalten, Türen verriegeln!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Bloß nich anhalten, Türen verriegeln!



Jo, gemerkt! Wo warst Du alter Schwerenöter heute Abend eigentlich?


----------



## Hobb (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab hier gelangweilt am Rechner gesessen und rumgespamt, warum?

Was heißt gemerkt?, irgendwas passiert?


----------



## Timbob (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

ich doktor immer noch mit meiner Schulter rum, deswegen war ich gestern raus...nächsten Donnerstag bin ich auch nich da, aber danach dann gerne wieder!

So long und n schönes Wochenende,

dertim


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Hab hier gelangweilt am Rechner gesessen und rumgespamt, warum?
> 
> Was heißt gemerkt?, irgendwas passiert?



Punkt A. Weil ich mitgefahren bin!

Punkt B. Weil ich zuerst falsch mit dem Auto gestanden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HightowerHB (12. Oktober 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> hey....., moin und willkommen.
> 
> Im Bremer Umland gibt es zumindest einen bekloppten Quadfahrer der sich bei den Routen bedient und dann viel zerwühlt.
> Vielleicht schickt Dir jemand die entsprechenden Links per PN.
> ...




Lust schon bin aber zur Zeit in der Woche beruflich leider nich in Bremen


----------



## HightowerHB (14. Oktober 2012)

Habe mich gestern mal auf den weg gemacht und habe das öllager dann auch gefundenbin dort dann so ein wenig umhergefahren. Irgendwann habe ich dann gesehen das dort Leute Sand aufgeschüttet haben und anscheinend ne kleine Strecke bauen wollen. Wollte das nurse mitteilen MfG


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

Da kommt ein offizieller Pumptrack hin. Und für den kommenden Donnertag sind gutes Wetter mit Temperaturen bis zu 20 Grad angesagt! Perfekt für den abendlichen Nightride!


----------



## HightowerHB (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da kommt ein offizieller Pumptrack hin. Und für den kommenden Donnertag sind gutes Wetter mit Temperaturen bis zu 20 Grad angesagt! Perfekt für den abendlichen Nightride!



Achsoo..
Donnerstag hab ich leider keine zeit...bin zur zeit ja nur am Wochenende in Bremen


----------



## juk (14. Oktober 2012)

Ach wat... Pumptrack... Das wird ein Dirt-Park  Für uns alte Säcke ist dat nix.


----------



## Hobb (16. Oktober 2012)

Oh weh, oh je!.
Was zum schmunzeln.  Angeschwemmt in der Bucht.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stevens-Alur...rt_Fahrräder&hash=item4d05e0be3d#ht_500wt_949


----------



## kiko (16. Oktober 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> Oh weh, oh je!.
> Was zum schmunzeln.  Angeschwemmt in der Bucht.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stevens-Alur...rt_Fahrräder&hash=item4d05e0be3d#ht_500wt_949



so langsam werde ich neugierig, ob diese etwas spezielle montageweise wirklich fahrbar ist.


----------



## Twinkie (17. Oktober 2012)

kiko schrieb:


> so langsam werde ich neugierig, ob diese etwas spezielle montageweise wirklich fahrbar ist.



na klaro...das hat doch schon der hier vorgemacht...


----------



## juk (17. Oktober 2012)

*Attentione! Attentione!*

Jeden Donnerstag, 19 Uhr: NITERIDE.
Treffpunkt: Oyter See

*Ab sofort mit kostenlosem Gabel-Check*!


----------



## MaldeamStart (17. Oktober 2012)

Jawohl! Morgen kann ich. Eine Bremsleitung noch zu lang, aber sonst müsste die Kutsche fahrbereit sein.

Allerdings habe ich das Rauchen aufgegeben und bin zunächst zum Fettschwein mutiert. 

Das muss ich mir wieder runternightriden. 

Konditionspotential ist also erhöht, aktueller Stand aber vielleicht so, dass ich um Mitteilung bitte, wenn ich ausbremse und umkehren soll.

19ooh wird knapp, aber ich geb Gas. Wo am Oyter See? Da an der Camping-Seite vermutlich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

juk schrieb:


> *Attentione! Attentione!*
> 
> Jeden Donnerstag, 19 Uhr: NITERIDE.
> Treffpunkt: Oyter See
> ...



18:55 Bergstraße?


----------



## juk (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja, die letzten Male war der Treff eigentlich in der Bergstraße. Wegen der mit Auto anreisenden. Beim See könnten wir uns an der Schranke treffen, beim Eingang. Oder halt am Strand.
Kommste mit Rad oder Auto?

Edit: 18:55 Bergstr. passt!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Naja, die letzten Male war der Treff eigentlich in der Bergstraße. Wegen der mit Auto anreisenden. Beim See könnten wir uns an der Schranke treffen, beim Eingang. Oder halt am Strand.
> Kommste mit Rad oder Auto?
> 
> Edit: 18:55 Bergstr. passt!



Auto! Sollte ich bis um 19:00 Uhr nicht eingetroffen sein bzw. mich nicht gemeldet haben bin ich auf der Tour unterwegs aufgehalten worden und es muss dann nicht auf mich gewartet werden.


----------



## juk (17. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auto!



Teil 1 meines Posts war noch für Malde gedacht. Daß Du nicht mit dem Rad kommst, hab ich fast vermutet.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Teil 1 meines Posts war noch für Malde gedacht. Daß Du nicht mit dem Rad kommst, hab ich fast vermutet.



Man weiß ja nie!


----------



## MaldeamStart (17. Oktober 2012)

Bergstraße, Auto, 19 Uhr. Sollte das nicht hinhauen, werde ich hier posten! Bis morgen!


----------



## scarab (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde heute auch lieber in die Bergstrasse kommen, um diesmal nicht wieder den falschen Treffpunkt anzufahren.

Ciao
Jan

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## DerJule (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich heiße Julian, bin 28 Jahre alt und komme aus Bremen.
Verfolge dieses Thema nun schon seit ein paar Wochen und dachte mir, dass ich mich nun endlich auch mal zu Worte melden sollte.
Würde mich der Runde gerne anschließen und wäre dann um kurz vor 19 Uhr in der Bergstraße, da ich auch mit dem Auto "anreise".
Also falls ich hier keine empörten "Anreiseverbote" mehr lese, werd ich einfach dazu stoßen.
Freue mich schon, bis wohl nachher  , Gruß Julian


----------



## juk (18. Oktober 2012)

Super. Das wird ja ne richtig große Runde heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

19:10 Uhr!


----------



## juk (18. Oktober 2012)

Okay.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

Schöne entspannte Runde Heute Abend!


----------



## juk (19. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schöne entspannte Runde Heute Abend!



Du Angeber!  
Aber schee wars scho, da hams recht.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Oktober 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Du Angeber!
> Aber schee wars scho, da hams recht.



Wer hat hier 20 Kilo weniger als ich?


----------



## juk (24. Oktober 2012)

Morgen ist ja wieder Donnerstag!  Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaldeamStart (24. Oktober 2012)

Donnerstags kann ich leider selten. Ich muss spontan sehen, ob ich dann schon frei bin. Ansonsten aber nächste Woche, da haut's hin. Wenn ich nicht da bin, lasst mich zurück. Ich komme durch. 

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss morgen am frühen Abend 5 Paletten Prospekte per Hand bewegen. Das werde ich anschließend weder zeitlich noch kräftemässig schaffen!


----------



## DerJule (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde mich wieder anschließen, falls es statt findet. Dieses mal auch mit der passenden Sicherheitsausrüstung 
Wäre dann wie letztes mal um kurz vor19 Uhr in der Bergstraße.


----------



## Twinkie (25. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen am frühen Abend 5 Paletten Prospekte per Hand bewegen. Das werde ich anschließend weder zeitlich noch kräftemässig schaffen!


Die kannst Du doch mit in die Bergstrasse bringen. An geeigneter Stelle (Die Du ja nun bereits kennst) kannst Du in kurzer Zeit viele Prospekte in Briefkästen loswerden.


----------



## juk (25. Oktober 2012)

*Niteride findet statt*!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Die kannst Du doch mit in die Bergstrasse bringen. An geeigneter Stelle (Die Du ja nun bereits kennst) kannst Du in kurzer Zeit viele Prospekte in Briefkästen loswerden.



Dann hätte ich aber ein anderes Problem...


----------



## juk (31. Oktober 2012)

Niteride fällt diese Woche aus. Zumindest für mich.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Niteride fällt diese Woche aus. Zumindest für mich.



Ich hab wohl auch keine Zeit...


----------



## Niko_E (3. November 2012)

DAMDAM Fragt: 


Moin Moin,

in die Runde. Wie sieht es denn zum Start des Winterpokals mit einer IBC Traditionsrunde aus? 

Ich wollte so langsam mal wieder mit Radfahren anfangen (Pause seit Juli) und hätte Lust auch mal wieder in Bremen zu fahren. 

Wer Sonntag, Montag, Freitag etc. Zeit und Lust hat gerne melden. 

Viele Grüße aus Clopenburg


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Niko_E schrieb:


> DAMDAM Fragt:
> 
> 
> Moin Moin,
> ...



Moin Ihr zwei,

ich wollt morgen früh wohl eine Runde drehen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Ihr zwei,
> 
> ich wollt morgen früh wohl eine Runde drehen!
> 
> ...



Morgen wird leider nichts, da bin ich mit Maxi um 13:30 Uhr unterwegs. Wie sieht es denn in der Woche bei dir aus? 

Gruß 

Christian


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Morgen wird leider nichts, da bin ich mit Maxi um 13:30 Uhr unterwegs. Wie sieht es denn in der Woche bei dir aus?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Christian



Bisher Dienstag Abends Nightride im Deister.


----------



## juk (5. November 2012)

*Donnerstag, 19 Uhr Niteride* ab Oyten, Bergstraße (beim Oyter See)


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

juk schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 19 Uhr Niteride* ab Oyten, Bergstraße (beim Oyter See)



Sieht bisher sehr gut dafür aus!


----------



## DAMDAM (6. November 2012)

Wienlange fahrt ihr denn da immer so? Mehr als 120min ?


----------



## juk (6. November 2012)

Selten. Eher so 90 min. Bis oder über 120min ist eher die Ausnahme. Kann man aber alles vorm Start noch besprechen.


----------



## DAMDAM (7. November 2012)

Nee nicht falsch verstehen 90min reichen mir absolut! Ich habe wirklich noch nicht viel wieder auf dem Rad gesessen seit Juni/Juli . 

Dann schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird. Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn ich nicht komme.


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Nee nicht falsch verstehen 90min reichen mir absolut! Ich habe wirklich noch nicht viel wieder auf dem Rad gesessen seit Juni/Juli .
> 
> Dann schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird. Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn ich nicht komme.



Wenn das Wetter sich wie Heute Abend gestaltet sollte es da keinerlei Hindernisse geben!


----------



## juk (8. November 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß mind. 1 Mitfahrer gefunden ist!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJule (8. November 2012)

Ich muss mich heute leider entschuldigen, da ich es zeitlich überhaupt nicht schaffe. Nächste Woche aber gerne wieder.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MaldeamStart (8. November 2012)

Ich will ich will, schaffs aber leider auch nicht! Gute Fahrt!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß mind. 1 Mitfahrer gefunden ist!?



Bis jetzt noch ja!


----------



## DAMDAM (8. November 2012)

Sorry Leute, 
Diese Woche schaff ich's leider zeitlich nicht! Bin noch im Auto unterwegs!
Habt ihr für's we schon was geplant? Oder seid ihr zum Crossrennen in Clp?


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Sorry Leute,
> Diese Woche schaff ich's leider zeitlich nicht! Bin noch im Auto unterwegs!
> Habt ihr für's we schon was geplant? Oder seid ihr zum Crossrennen in Clp?



Hey Du Schönwetterfahrer! Wir sind von oben schön trocken geblieben.

Ansonsten werde ich morgen und Samstag nachmittags sowie Sonntag morgens jeweils ca. 2-3 Stunden das Bike bewegen wollen!


----------



## DAMDAM (9. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey Du Schönwetterfahrer! Wir sind von oben schön trocken geblieben.
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich morgen und Samstag nachmittags sowie Sonntag morgens jeweils ca. 2-3 Stunden das Bike bewegen wollen!



Ich wäre auch draußen sehr gerne gefahren, aber ich glaibe mal, dass ihr nicht bis 20 Uhr warten wolltet bis in Bremen bin ...  

Wo wolltest du denn die Tage fahren. Ich wollte heute, wenn Auto rechtzeitig wieder da ist in Damme/Schweitzerhaus ne Runde drehen. Für Samstag oder Sonntag gerne auch woanders ... Bin im Moment mehr an locker und mit ein paar Hm interessiert als an flach und viel Straße. 

Kannst dich ja melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch draußen sehr gerne gefahren, aber ich glaibe mal, dass ihr nicht bis 20 Uhr warten wolltet bis in Bremen bin ...
> 
> Wo wolltest du denn die Tage fahren. Ich wollte heute, wenn Auto rechtzeitig wieder da ist in Damme/Schweitzerhaus ne Runde drehen. Für Samstag oder Sonntag gerne auch woanders ... Bin im Moment mehr an locker und mit ein paar Hm interessiert als an flach und viel Straße.
> 
> Kannst dich ja melden



Ich rufe Dich gleich mal an!


----------



## DAMDAM (11. November 2012)

Moin Moin, 

wenn jemand Bock hat würde ich morgen gegen 18:00 - 18:30 Uhr einen Nightride über den Abtail starten. 

Bei Interesse bitte kurz bemerkbar machen  

VG aus CLP


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wenn jemand Bock hat würde ich morgen gegen 18:00 - 18:30 Uhr einen Nightride über den Abtail starten.
> 
> ...



Für mich ist morgen leider Pause angesagt. Muss mal meine Erkältung auskurieren.


----------



## MaldeamStart (12. November 2012)

N'Abend die Herren!

Pardon, AB-Trail ist per se eine tolle Sache, ich hause sehr in der Nähe. Ich durfte nur bis 18:30h bei der Arbeit ausharren, sonst wär ich dabei gewesen.

Wenn Dir demnächst danach ist, bin ich gern dabei!

Liegt diese Woche noch was an? Meine Outdoor-Plautze muss mal wieder durch die Gegend schaukeln.

Donnerstag liegt aber noch im Plan, oder?

Grüße
Malte


----------



## juk (12. November 2012)

Der Donnerstag liegt nicht, der steht! Wie ein Baum!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Der Donnerstag liegt nicht, der steht! Wie ein Baum!



Ich werde das erst am Donnerstag morgens entscheiden ob es bei mr Sinn macht!


----------



## DAMDAM (13. November 2012)

So neuer Versuch für heute Abend. Hat sich bei mir alles etwas nach hinten geschoben. 

Jemand Lust auf Nightride auf AB Trail und wenn ja wann? Oder auch gerne Nightride woanders in der Bremer Gegend. kann so ab 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## juk (15. November 2012)

Wie sieht es denn aus für heute abend, jemand dabei?


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Ich bin für  Heute Abend leider raus!


----------



## DerJule (15. November 2012)

Dafür steh ich heute wieder zur Verfügung!
Ich sag dann mal bis um 19 Uhr in der Bergstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaldeamStart (15. November 2012)

Ich habe nen Platten im Bürgerpark. Und schlechte Laune. Extra ne Helmlampe gekauft...

Ich werds nicht schaffen 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinkie (15. November 2012)

malde: Gute Investition! Die leuchtet auch näxte Woche noch.


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Twinkie schrieb:


> malde: Gute Investition! Die leuchtet auch näxte Woche noch.



Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher?


----------



## Twinkie (15. November 2012)

selbst in ner grubenlampe kann man die kerze wechseln. ich bin da ganz optimistisch!


----------



## rocker77 (21. November 2012)

Moin,

gibt es morgen eine Ausfahrt gegen 7 Nähe Bergstr. ?
Würde mich gerne anschließen. Grubenlampe ist aufgeladen.

Danke


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

Ich bin morgen definitiv oder auch auf gar keinen Fall dabei. Sonst kann ich mir die Papiere abholen!

Das Gegenstück zu dem Ring der mich knechtet hat Geburtstag!


----------



## juk (22. November 2012)

Ich steh um 19h an der Bergstraße.


----------



## MaldeamStart (22. November 2012)

Ich hab auch vor, da um 19 Uhr zu stehen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja da


----------



## DerJule (22. November 2012)

Auf mich muss nicht gewartet werden, bin heute verplant.
Euch viel Spaß und bis demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (22. November 2012)

...habt ihr denn meine Lupine Rabbit One noch registriert? Ich konnte ja nur noch Staubwolken ernten und war baldigst abgehängt...


----------



## juk (22. November 2012)

Wir waren so in Vorfreude auf die Trails, daß wir nicht hinten geguckt haben. 

P.S.
Mal wieder ein schöner Niteride heute, trotz 2 kleiner Malheurs.


----------



## juk (22. November 2012)

Es wurde heute beim Niteride schon kurz angesprochen. Der Sonntag ist ja generell auch gut zum biken geeignet. 

Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit, *Sonntag 11 Uhr Weserwehr?*


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Es wurde heute beim Niteride schon kurz angesprochen. Der Sonntag ist ja generell auch gut zum biken geeignet.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit, *Sonntag 11 Uhr Weserwehr?*



Ich bin für Sonntag trotz großer Motivation raus. Diamantene Hochzeit meiner Schwiegergrosseltern...

Dafür bin ich dann ab morgen frühen Nachmittag bis Samstag abends mit dem Bike im Harz!


----------



## MaldeamStart (23. November 2012)

Guten Morgen,

meine Mutter jährt sich am Sonntag. Diesen bin ich leider raus 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinkie (23. November 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Wir waren so in Vorfreude auf die Trails, daß wir nicht hinten geguckt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (23. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich dann ab morgen frühen Nachmittag bis Samstag abends mit dem Bike im Harz!



nochmal schnell bevor der schnee kommt...viel spaß


----------



## MaldeamStart (23. November 2012)

juk schrieb:


> P.S.
> Mal wieder ein schöner Niteride heute, trotz 2 kleiner Malheurs.


 
Welches andere ist denn noch passiert? Ich dachte von einer Amnesie verschont geblieben zu sein


----------



## juk (23. November 2012)

Ich hatte auf dem Rückweg beim Oyter See ungewöhnlich großen Vorsprung.


----------



## Hobb (23. November 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Es wurde heute beim Niteride schon kurz angesprochen. Der Sonntag ist ja generell auch gut zum biken geeignet.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit, *Sonntag 11 Uhr Weserwehr?*



moin,
das ist übrigens, mal so nebenbei bemerkt,  auch haargenau der Regeltreff der SG Stern über den Winter. Mtb bzw. Rennrad im wöchentlichen Wechsel.


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> nochmal schnell bevor der schnee kommt...viel spaß



Hi Micha,

Geil war es auf den Trails!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## MaldeamStart (29. November 2012)

Hey Juk,

Falls heute Dates anstehen in der Bergstraße: Ich werde nicht da sein können, weil ich seit rund einer Woche Schmerzen in der rechten Schulter habe. Die sind nach Linderung der Zerrungen leider geblieben. Strafe muss sein, wenn man Purzelbäume aufm Rad macht


----------



## juk (29. November 2012)

Ups. Fast vergessen. Heute ist ja Niteride-Tag. 19 Uhr würde ich vermutlich nicht schaffen. Falls es Interessente für 19:30 gibt, wär das fein, ansonsten näxte Woche!


----------



## rocker77 (29. November 2012)

Pack noch meine Sachen, wegen mir 19.30.

Bis später


----------



## juk (29. November 2012)

Noch 'n kleinen Happen futtern, dann bin ich um 1930 da.


----------



## juk (6. Dezember 2012)

Heute warmes Sofa, statt heisser Niteride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich dreh dann jetzt hier mal eine Runde!


----------



## rocker77 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hätte morgen jemand Lust auf eine Ausfahrt?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin hier gleich morgens um 08:00 Uhr unterwegs!


----------



## rocker77 (12. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin hier gleich morgens um 08:00 Uhr unterwegs![/QUOTE
> Sorry da bin ich auf Arbeit. Wünsche guten grip


----------



## juk (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin raus für heute.


----------



## rocker77 (13. Dezember 2012)

Werde mich dann mal vor meiner Haustür bewegen.

Bis denne


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

was geht die nächsten Tage mit Biken?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## rocker77 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sorry,

bin nicht dabei. Bike ist eingepackt und morgens ne Runde,
damit über die Tage auch was reinpasst.

Schöne Feiertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (28. Dezember 2012)

moin,
nicht erschrecken, das wird wieder. Es stehen ja noch Bäume.





Warwer Sand am 27. 12.


----------



## MaldeamStart (28. Dezember 2012)

Oha! Du übst also Schultern! Sag gern mal bescheid, wenn Du noch jemanden beim Crossen hinter Dir vertragen kannst. Ich trag auch beide Räder, wenn Du derweil noch Bäume fällst.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin Ralf,

Kannst Du nochmal mal aufräumen?

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2012)

moin Jens,
nein, das kann ich nicht. 
Da hab ich heute einmal nicht gecrosst sondern das gute alte Mountainbike bewegt und jetzt bin ich fix und fettich.

Aber ich hab die Bäume ja auch nicht umgeschubst. 

Allen 'nen Guten Rutsch nach 2013!


----------



## dinosaur (29. Dezember 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> nicht erschrecken, das wird wieder. Es stehen ja noch Bäume.
> 
> 
> ...



Das nennt sich Waldpflege
Und wart erstmal wie das aussieht wenn die das Zeug aus dem Wald rausgeholt haben

Die Verhältnisse heute auf dem ab-trail waren erfreulicher

Ciao
dino


----------



## MaldeamStart (29. Dezember 2012)

Ach Dino, dann waren das vorhin Deine frischen Spuren in der Erde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2012)

moin Dino,
in der Ecke ist es immer relativ trocken und Spaziergänger laufen da auch viele rum, das wird sicher nach dem Rausholen schnell wieder eben.

Es sei denn .... da werden neue Bäume angepflanzt und der Bereich wird eingezäunt? 

Es ist aber das gute Recht der Forstwirtschaft ihre Forst so zu bewirtschaften wie sie es für richtig hält.

Wir dürfen dort im Wald Gast sein.

Wege verschwinden, neue kommen dazu.


----------



## dinosaur (30. Dezember 2012)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Ach Dino, dann waren das vorhin Deine frischen Spuren in der Erde





http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/abseitiges-cross-quer.104859/page-3#post-2636368

Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Dezember 2012)

Nen guten Rutsch an die Bremer. Wir werrden das Jahr morgen gegen 11:30 Uhr mit ner Rennradrunde durch das Blockland beschließen. Start wird HaW sein. Wer Bock ist herzlich eingeladen. Tempo wird sehr locker. Weihnachtsgeschenke werden ausprobiert!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Nen guten Rutsch an die Bremer. Wir werrden das Jahr morgen gegen 11:30 Uhr mit ner Rennradrunde durch das Blockland beschließen. Start wird HaW sein. Wer Bock ist herzlich eingeladen. Tempo wird sehr locker. Weihnachtsgeschenke werden ausprobiert!



Schade, das schaffe ich nicht. Viel Spaß!

Und Guten Rutsch und ein Frohes Neues Jahr an alle!


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Dezember 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Nen guten Rutsch an die Bremer. Wir werrden das Jahr morgen gegen 11:30 Uhr mit ner Rennradrunde durch das Blockland beschließen. Start wird HaW sein. Wer Bock ist herzlich eingeladen. Tempo wird sehr locker. Weihnachtsgeschenke werden ausprobiert!



Wir doch erst 13 Uhr werden.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch das leider nicht.


----------



## FORT_man (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin zusammen,

wollte mich auch noch mal kurz melden und allen für 2013 heile Knochen, Rückenwind, viel Grip und alle Gute wünschen. 
Wenn es geht, werde ich mir morgen den Warwer Sand ankucken, ich kann nur noch nicht sagen wann.
Es wird heute wohl ein wenig später werden und ich weiß nicht, wie stark morgen das Zylonen-Fieber sein wird.
Egal, noch mal alles Gute

Martinez


----------



## juk (8. Januar 2013)

Hab keine Ahnung was Zylonen-Fieber ist (mein Tipp: googelt mal danach  ), aber ich hoffe es ist vorbei.

Frohes neues Offroad-Jahr!

Ich lade hiermit zum Niteride am Donnerstag, 19 Uhr. Wie gehabt ab Bergstr., Oyten.


----------



## Hobb (10. Januar 2013)

Moin,
das hat er zwar nicht gemeint aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat es in der Sylvesternacht angefangen zu regnen. 

Ob das auch mal aufhört? Dunkel ist es auch schon fast. 

Voll öde das Wetter.


----------



## juk (10. Januar 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Voll öde das Wetter.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Deshalb werde ich mich heute abend auf der Rolle auspowern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (10. Januar 2013)

Die rettende Rolle Noah.  

Ich bastel mir die Räder schön. Vor 8 Wochen bin ich noch davon ausgegangen das ich nie wieder ein 26er mit Felgenbremsen haben werde und habe Teile verschenkt. ... un nu?, wat steht da inne Ecke!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Deshalb werde ich mich heute abend auf der Rolle auspowern.



Ich wr Heute schon mit dem Mattin unterwegs und habe Matsch gefressen und Du fährst Rolle....

Heute Abend hätte ich aber auch keine Zeit gehabt. Wir sind dann bei den Sixdays.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## juk (10. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...und Du fährst Rolle....



Das ist viiiieeeel effektiver!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Das sagst Du aber nur weil Du ein Warmduscher bist!


----------



## Geestraider (10. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Heute Abend hätte ich aber auch keine Zeit gehabt. Wir sind dann bei den Sixdays.



Mittendrin oder nur dabei


----------



## juk (10. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das sagst Du aber nur weil Du ein Warmduscher bist!



Nur die härtesten der Harten besitzen den eisernen Willen und trainieren auch auf der Rolle!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Mittendrin oder nur dabei



Hi Micha,

Ich war mittendrin und nur dabei!

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Karfreitag ist dieses Jahr am 29.03.!


----------



## Hobb (11. Januar 2013)

-


----------



## Geestraider (11. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> P.S. Karfreitag ist dieses Jahr am 29.03.!



Ach....das gibts dieses Jahr ja auch wieder 

@ Hobb: Dino & Bike...willste uns was damit sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


>



Was neues! Oder nur umlackiert und umgebaut?


----------



## Hobb (11. Januar 2013)

moin,
das Rahmenset ist neu und ja, da ist tatsächlich eine Federgabel dran. 

26er Rahmen sind anscheinend gerade günstig zu bekommen und da hab ich gedacht ich könnte mal all die ollen Teile aus den Kartons holen. 

Vielleicht kann ich mal ein Komplettrad verkaufen.

Interesse hätte ich noch an einem Stahlrahmen für 1 1/8 Zoll, Canti. Oder das Gleiche in Alu und ohne sloping.

Aber für eine Karfreitagstour hab ich bestimmt ein gutes Rad. Und die Dinos gibt es im Gewerbegebiet an jeder Ecke.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Und ich dachte immer das der Dino sich öfters auf dem AB-Trail aufhält.


----------



## Hobb (11. Januar 2013)

Jo. Aber Dir ist schon klar das der Dino vom AB-trail nix mit dem Künstler vom Gewerbegebiet zu tun hat? Nur um das mal ausdrücklich zu erwähnen was eh klar ist.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Jo. Aber Dir ist schon klar das der Dino vom AB-trail nix mit dem Künstler vom Gewerbegebiet zu tun hat? Nur um das mal ausdrücklich zu erwähnen was eh klar ist.


----------



## Fledermausland (14. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin arbeitstechnisch nach Bremen gezogen und vermisse hier meine schönen Berge;( In meiner Heimat dem Wesergebirge und Umland fahre ich Endurotouren mit technischem Anspruch. Um unter der Woche oder auch mal am Wochenende nicht einzurosten, suche ich einen Pumptrack in der Umgebung Bremen.
Kennt Ihr einen oder habt Ihr einen Tip. 
Ich währe euch dankbar.

Lg tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (14. Januar 2013)

Moin.

Vielleicht ist Zeven was für dich. Die haben sich da ne nette BMX-Bahn gebaut. Im benachbarten Wald haben die sich eine schöne Rennstrecke gelegt, die auch immer mehr um Northshore-Elemente erweitert wird.
Im diesem Thread gibt es mehr Infos.


----------



## Fledermausland (14. Januar 2013)

Schönen Dank erstmal.


----------



## Hobb (11. Februar 2013)

Ach herrje, ein Moderator ohne Worte!?

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Du merkst aber auch alles!

Hallo Ralf!


----------



## dinosaur (11. Februar 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Ach herrje, ein Moderator ohne Worte!?



tätä tätä tätä


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

dinosaur schrieb:


> tätä tätä tätä



Moin Dino,

hast Du Heute die Pappnase auf?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## juk (12. Februar 2013)

Huch. Müssen wir uns jetzt benehmen?


----------



## Hobb (12. Februar 2013)

Nö! Feuer frei.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Huch. Müssen wir uns jetzt benehmen?



Das schafft ihr doch sowieso nicht!


----------



## kiko (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das schafft ihr doch sowieso nicht!



du als mod? nu will ich aber nich mehr hören "ich hab ja nie zeit".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

kiko schrieb:


> du als mod? nu will ich aber nich mehr hören "ich hab ja nie zeit".



Abends beim Fernsehen schon!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2013)

Und hier könnte Biketechnisch auch mal wieder was passieren!


----------



## Hobb (5. März 2013)

Niemand mehr da Jens! Alle bei fuzzbuch oder Was 'n App.

Kannst ja mal was ansagen!


----------



## Gekko (5. März 2013)

Moin die Herren..sagt mal..fährt hier zufällig einer nen Liteville 301 zwecks Sitztest???


Gruß Kai


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Niemand mehr da Jens! Alle bei fuzzbuch oder Was 'n App.
> 
> Kannst ja mal was ansagen!



Fuzzbuch is nix für mich. Wegen Ansage mal schauen.


----------



## FORT_man (5. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und hier könnte Biketechnisch auch mal wieder was passieren!



Moin zusammen,

Sonntag werde ich mal wieder in den guten alten Warwer Sand fahren, wettermäßig ist ja jetzt hoffentlich das Schlimmste vorbei.
Ich hatte so eine Art Nervenreizung über der rechten Augenbraue, das kam von dem kalten Wind ->Kopfschmerzen.
Ist jetzt aber besser. Werde mich noch rechtzeitig wieder melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## kiko (7. März 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Niemand mehr da Jens! Alle bei fuzzbuch oder Was 'n App.
> 
> Kannst ja mal was ansagen!



hier wird still beobachtet


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

kiko schrieb:


> hier wird still beobachtet



Dabei bin ich hier doch gar nicht zuständig.


----------



## kiko (8. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dabei bin ich hier doch gar nicht zuständig.



bin ich mir gar nich soooooo sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Zumindest nicht als Mod.


----------



## taifun (9. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht als Mod.



Sollst du um die Zeit nicht schlafen...


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

taifun schrieb:


> Sollst du um die Zeit nicht schlafen...



Och, wenn man Samstags nich arbeiten muss...


----------



## FORT_man (9. März 2013)

Hallöchen,

biken wird bei mir morgen nix. 
Irgendwann wird das mit dem Wetter auch besser, ich hatte mich die Woche über schon so auf den Wald gefreut. Seufz, da müssen wir wohl durch 
Nun denn, Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## kiko (24. März 2013)

[/url][/IMG]

falls das irgendwo auftaucht, wäre ich über ne nachricht froh. bis denne, stefan


----------



## DAMDAM (27. März 2013)

So ich wil mich auch mal wieder zu Wort meldenund habe auch gleich 2 Sachen für Euch: 

1. Wir fahren am Karfreitag eine lockere Runde Wiehencross oder Engter Wadenkneifer mit dem Ziel 4 Std. locker sich zu bewegen. 

2. Wir suchen noch schnelle Leute für unsere Titelverteidigung am Alfsee dieses Jahr. www.aktisee.de -> Männer und Mix 8ter wollen wir fahren und brauchen noch Hilfe! Betreuer und Mechaniker haben wir. Also wie sieht es aus (Dino?, JuK?, ?????) 

VG aus dem verschneiten München 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (3. April 2013)

Aus gegebenem Anlass und in tiefer Trauer, falls jemand aus diesem Forum nicht überall mitliest. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10467207&postcount=2244


----------



## Twinkie (4. April 2013)

Schock und keine Worte.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Machen wir etwas gemeinsam für die Beerdigung fertig?


----------



## Geestraider (4. April 2013)

Völlig Sprachlos!!!
Ruhe in Frieden!!


----------



## FORT_man (6. April 2013)

Ich bin sprachlos und traurig, mein tiefes Mitgefühl gilt der Familie.
Jens, wir werden Dich nicht vergessen.

Martin


----------



## juk (17. April 2013)

Wie wäre es am Wochenende mal wieder mit einem feinen Ausritt Richtung Warwer Sand oder Barrien o.ä.?


----------



## Hobb (18. April 2013)

Die Firma ist am Sonntag auf Tour. 11:00 ab Weserwehr.

Können uns ja zusammentun.


----------



## Hobb (20. April 2013)

Fällt aus.


----------



## juk (20. April 2013)

Wat? Fällt aus? Wieso, weshalb, warum? Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm! 

Naja, kommt mir vielleicht sogar entgegen. Hab mich bei meiner heutigen Laufrunde vieleicht etwas übernommen. Ist auch doof, wenn man ohne Rad unterwegs is!  
Dann wird morgen halt locker gerennradelt.


----------



## Hobb (20. April 2013)

Abgesagt wegen Resonanz 0. 

Natürlich bin ich morgen querfeldein unterwegs. Solch gute Bedingungen gibt es doch so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## MaldeamStart (20. April 2013)

Heeey! Es gibt stille Mitleser! Pardon, es wäre mir eine Ehre und obendrein eine Freude, morgen endlich(!) mal wieder die Runde mit Euch zu machen!

Lag die ganze Woche mit Erkältung flach und der Hals muckt auch heute noch. Wenn der morgen wieder befriedet ist, käme ich mit. Das weiss ich aber erst morgen früh.

Deshalb hab ich nixx geschrieben  Im Zweifelsfall wünsche ich eine tolle Fahrt! Wenn ich kann, lass ich's mir aber nicht entgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (20. April 2013)

Also wenn morgen jemand um 1100 am Weserwehr steht, würde ich meine verkaterten Knochen dazu stellen. Das beste Mittel gegen Muskelkater ist bekanntlich weiter machen.  Ich guck hier morgen früh nochmal rein.


----------



## kiko (20. April 2013)

hi leutz. mein norwid steht hier noch in der ecke rum. wer also noch top teile sucht, ist bei mir an der richtigen adresse. wenn es komplett weggeht wäre es mir natürlich am liebsten.




was soll ich noch weiter sagen. ihr kennt dat teil.


----------



## MaldeamStart (21. April 2013)

Okay, ich muss passen. Mit Schnupfen und Halsweh ist das wohl alles andere als sinnvoll.

Genießt das Wetter!


----------



## FORT_man (21. April 2013)

Moin, ich bin dabei: 11:00 Weserwehr

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (21. April 2013)

moin,
schön das sich da noch was ergeben hat. 

Da muß ich mir wohl Gedanken machen das erst nach meiner Absage Bewegung in die Sache gekommen ist. 

Kiko, so ein Norvid-Pärchen wär schon nicht schlecht. Aber ich reduziere auch meinen Bestand. Sorry.


----------



## kiko (21. April 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> schön das sich da noch was ergeben hat.
> 
> Da muß ich mir wohl Gedanken machen das erst nach meiner Absage Bewegung in die Sache gekommen ist.
> ...



dann fahren wir bald ma ne runde moped. hat ja auch nur 2räder.


----------



## juk (21. April 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> schön das sich da noch was ergeben hat.



Gut Ding will halt Weile haben.  

War endlich eine schöne Frühlingsrunde heute. Die Rampe bezwungen, ein bissl Yoga gemacht, beim Bike tunen zugesehen und auf dem Heimweg sogar noch den Hobb vor seiner Hobbithöhle getroffen. Er hatte sich natürlich schon in den frühen Morgenstunden auf eine Tour durch sein Auenland gemacht.

Mir haben meine 3,5 Stunden heute gereicht. Der lange Winter hat mich mal wieder ohne Grundlage in den Frühling geschickt. Bin fix und fertig.


----------



## FORT_man (21. April 2013)

Hallöchen, 

war prima heute, mit Yoga-Einheit, die Trails im Warwer Sand waren super.
Danach war ich nochmal mit meinem RC-Schlepper am Werdersee 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## Hobb (22. April 2013)

juk schrieb:


> [...]und auf dem Heimweg sogar noch den Hobb vor seiner Hobbithöhle getroffen. Er hatte sich natürlich schon in den frühen Morgenstunden auf eine Tour durch sein Auenland gemacht.
> [...]


moin,
das kommt der Sache schon recht nahe.

Der morgendliche Streifzug durch's Revier





und auf der (Foto-)Pirsch





Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H4ks (23. April 2013)

Moin moin, wem kann man eig. für die ganzen Veränderungen auf dem AB Trail danken? Schöne Idee mit den Kickern am Anfang ..


----------



## FORT_man (23. April 2013)

ich bin schon lange nicht mehr auf dem AB-Trail gefahren, früher hat Dino ab und zu mal am Trail was gemacht, glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## H4ks (23. April 2013)

Jo, wobei das nicht unbedingt nach Dino aussiehst .. ^^  
Apropos wenn wer Lust hast, ich würd ggf. Samstag noch ne Runde drehen.. 

Startzeit wäre so gegen Mittag.


----------



## Smily (30. April 2013)

Moinsen,

war schon ma einer in Zeven-Aspe bei der BMX Bahn neben an soll ein Trail sein.
Lohnt sich das?

Gruss

Smily


----------



## Twinkie (30. April 2013)

jo ist ganz lustig, unrythmisch und kneift ganz schön in den beinen.


----------



## FORT_man (30. April 2013)

Hallöchen,

die Trails in Zeven habe ich in guter Erinnerung, war jedoch schon länger nicht mehr da.
Es gibt hier im Forum auch einen dazugehörigen Thread, ich versuchs mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180190&page=38
Falls es mit dem Einfügen nicht geklappt hat: der Thread von Zeven ist auch ganz einfach im Forum Norddeutschland zu finden.
Was noch:
Vorschlag: morgen 11:00 Weserwehr ->Warwer Sand

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (2. Mai 2013)

moin,
Sonntag zum Krusenberg? 11:00 Weserwehr!


----------



## juk (2. Mai 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> Sonntag zum Krusenberg? 11:00 Weserwehr!



Ich wäre interessiert. Möchte am Samstag aber erstmal eine Teuto-RTF oder Harztour hinter mich bringen. Wenn ich danach noch kann...


----------



## Hobb (2. Mai 2013)

Eine Mtb-Tour mit mir ist doch immer allerfeinste Regeneration.

Also "vielleicht", ok.


----------



## MaldeamStart (2. Mai 2013)

Moin! Ich will, ich kann, ich komm!


----------



## Hobb (3. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön, Crosser oder Mtb?


----------



## MaldeamStart (3. Mai 2013)

Wie es Dir recht ist  Sag mir, womit Du fahren willst und ich werde damit anreisen! Mir ist es ganz gleich


----------



## Hobb (3. Mai 2013)

Mtb.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher gewesen ob Du noch ein Mtb hast. Deshalb habe ich nachgefragt. Natürlich kannst Du auch den Crosser nehmen. Das ist dann Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## MaldeamStart (3. Mai 2013)

Ne, das MTB gibt's noch und das kommt dann mit  (Nach dem Rahmenbruch gab es Ersatz - wenn auch keinen sonderlich hübschen....also alles beim Alten  )


----------



## FORT_man (4. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen,
bin morgen leider nicht dabei da ich gleich nach Hamburg fahre-viel Spaß im Wald.
Die Trails im Warwer Sand sind immer noch prima, passt auf die Zecken auf, habe mir am Mittwoch eine geholt.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## juk (4. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube ich werde morgen noch nicht wieder im Sattel sitzen können. Und Wiegetritt ist auch keine Option. Hab mir heute im Harz ordentlich den Popo versohlen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (4. Mai 2013)

Was gab es denn im Harz? Rtf?

Bist entschuldigt.


----------



## juk (4. Mai 2013)

"Freestyle" mit dem Gewichtheber.


----------



## Hobb (5. Mai 2013)

Auch gut. Wir waren heute auch mal kurz "freeriden".

Alles super im Wald. Keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.


----------



## Geestraider (5. Mai 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Auch gut. Wir waren heute auch mal kurz "freeriden".



yoo...war ich gestern auch!! war gestern seit langem mal wieder in den osenbergen, habe total vergessen wie hoch die dinger sind 
ausserdem habe ich auch endlich einen weg zum hochfahren gefunden, dieses schieben nervt ja auch 
da fuhr auch tatsächlich einer mit nem downhiller rum, den hätte ich mir beim runterfahren auch fast gewünscht


----------



## Hobb (5. Mai 2013)

Die Berge machen einen ja auch fertig. 

21.07.2007 bin ich da gewesen und dann 2 ? Jahre später Karfreitag. Von Bremen aus lohnt das aber nicht unbedingt. Na ja, an der Hunte schon.

Welches Rad nimmste lieber für die Hausrunden?


----------



## Geestraider (5. Mai 2013)

an der steilen wand waren wir damals aber nicht!!
noch in den barneführer holz hinein hätte den rahmen der tour gesprengt 
da ich seit januar ein fully besitze zur zeit lieber damit, aber ein hardtail tut es natürlich auch


----------



## Hobb (5. Mai 2013)

Der Reiz des Neuen, kenne ich. 

Nee, wo wir damals überall gewesen sind und wo nicht und wo ich allein rumgedümpelt bin? Frag mich lieber nicht. 

Freu mich schon auf das nächste lange WE und dann Pfingsten. So viel kann ich wohl gar nicht sitzen wie ich fahren möchte.


----------



## Geestraider (5. Mai 2013)

haha...ja kenne ich nur zu gut!!
himmelfahrt gehts ins sauerland. auch premiere für mich...bin schon gespannt wie ein flitzebogen


----------



## Hobb (5. Mai 2013)

Sauerland soll ja ganz gut sein. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (5. Mai 2013)

I hope so


----------



## kiko (6. Mai 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> I hope so



auffahrt zum dommelturm nicht auslassen!!! schön da oben.


----------



## Geestraider (6. Mai 2013)

wir sind in willingen, kein plan wo der dommelturm ist, aber werden sicher schon was schönes zum rauf und runterfahren finden


----------



## kiko (6. Mai 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> wir sind in willingen, kein plan wo der dommelturm ist, aber werden sicher schon was schönes zum rauf und runterfahren finden



http://heringhausen-am-diemelsee.artflow.de/dommelturm.php

viel spass euch


----------



## Geestraider (6. Mai 2013)

richtung diemelsee wollten wir eventuell sowieso, mal schauen ob man das in die tour mit einbauen kann 
wünsche euch auf alle fälle auch schöne touren am feiertag!


----------



## Geestraider (12. Mai 2013)

kiko schrieb:


> auffahrt zum dommelturm nicht auslassen!!! schön da oben.



danke für den tip 
wir hatten die Diemelsee Tour (30) gefahren und den abstecher vom dommelhof zum turm gemacht...schöne aussicht von da oben  und schön steil rauf wenn man den direkten weg nimmt, hätte ja fast noch in den kleinsten gang schalten müsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (12. Mai 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> danke für den tip
> wir hatten die Diemelsee Tour (30) gefahren und den abstecher vom dommelhof zum turm gemacht...schöne aussicht von da oben  und schön steil rauf wenn man den direkten weg nimmt, hätte ja fast noch in den kleinsten gang schalten müsse



hahaha. ja, sehr lustig da rauf.


----------



## juk (13. Mai 2013)

Moin zusamm!

Was ist denn mit dem Dino, fährt er gar keine Rennen dieses Jahr? Gestern hätte wäre in Altenau eine wunderbare Gelegenheit gewesen, das Benutzerbild zu aktualisieren. Ordentliche Schlammpackung bei max. 7° und Dauerregen hat es gegeben.

Hätte mir vor einer Woche jemand gesagt, wie sauschlecht das Wetter wird, hätte ich mich nicht angemeldet. Jetzt bin ich doch froh dabei gewesen zu sein.  Über meine sauschlechte Leistung und nervige Schaltprobleme mit dem Umwerfer verliere ich kein Wort.  Hauptsache gefinisht.


----------



## juk (17. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf Wiehen-Cross am Sonntag?


----------



## BjöRRn (18. Mai 2013)

Aloah, mein Name ist Björn und normalerweise fahre ich in NRW. Nächste Woche habe aber in Bremen zu arbeiten und wollte mal fragen ob ihr eine regelmäßige, abendliche Runde habt an die ich mich anschließen könnte..die Alternative wäre Biertrinken...aber da fahre ich lieber ne Runde.. gerne schwer und mit vielen Höhenmetern..geht aber auch locker und leicht.


Falls jemand Lust hat, bitte melden..



Nachtrag: Bremen ist ja relativ groß.. ich wohne im Ibis Hotel direkt am Hbf. Falls es keine Gruppe gibt, würde ich mich über einen Tip freuen wie man zügig ins grüne kommt. Ich besitze ein Garmin Edge Navi..


----------



## kiko (18. Mai 2013)

BjöRRn schrieb:


> .... und vielen Höhenmetern..



humor haste auf jeden fall schonmal


----------



## Geestraider (18. Mai 2013)

BjöRRn schrieb:


> .. gerne schwer und mit vielen Höhenmetern



dann würde ich sagen, am besten in die nordwestbahn richtung wildeshausen...da kannste am ehesten ein paar höhenmeter machen...aber nur ein paar


----------



## BjöRRn (18. Mai 2013)

Es müssen ja nicht sooo viele HM werden... Hauptsache mal raus und etwas Bewegung.. ich bin sicher, es gibt Mountainbiker in Bremen


----------



## Hobb (22. Mai 2013)

Man sagt Bremen ja nach das die fehlenden Hm angeblich durch Wind ersetzt werden würden.

.. alles Quatsch. 

Nee, ist 'ne schlechte Woche zum Radfahren.


----------



## Twinkie (23. Mai 2013)

Hui, wenn man euch so reden liest könnte man meinen, wir seien unhöflich.
Ersma WELCOME! In Bremen und drumrum wird rege geradelt. Allerdings
warten wir auf den Winteranfang, damit das Wetter sommerlicher wird. 

Sandaufwürfe gibts folgende: Weyher Berg, Öllager Achim, AB-Trail Tierheim Hemmstrasse bis Haus Wieseneck, Pellens Park,  Barrien, ...


----------



## kiko (24. Mai 2013)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Hui, wenn man euch so reden liest könnte man meinen, wir seien unhöflich.



...norddeutsch trifft es eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (28. Mai 2013)

mein rad ist wieder aufgetaucht. falls noch jemand teile braucht.....bitte melden. alles zu verkaufen.


----------



## juk (28. Mai 2013)

Wir kaufen nix! 

Erzähl! Wo ist die Karre wie wieder aufgetaucht. Sowas passiert ja eher selten. Ist doch super!  Das Schicksal will dass Du dich drauf setzt und Spass damit hast!


----------



## kiko (28. Mai 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Wir kaufen nix!
> 
> Erzähl! Wo ist die Karre wie wieder aufgetaucht. Sowas passiert ja eher selten. Ist doch super!  Das Schicksal will dass Du dich drauf setzt und Spass damit hast!



kumpel hats in der stadt angesclossen gesehen. spontan auch noch mal gut abgeschlossen und polizei gerufen.


----------



## MaldeamStart (28. Mai 2013)

Nix da! Eventuelle andere Zweiradpläne verwerfen und wieder rauf aufs Rad!  Aber freut mich, herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Apropos rauf aufs Rad - wie sieht's am Wochenende aus? Oder habt Ihr die Rolle wieder rausgeholt?


----------



## juk (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hab letzte Woche tatsächlich darüber nachgedacht, die Rolle für ein paar Intervalle wieder aufzubauen. Konnte es gerade noch verhindern.

Sonntag fahr ich RTF. Hat Samstag jemand Lust auf leichtes Bergtraining am Weyer Berg? Ich würde in Oyten starten und über Fischerhude fahren. Startzeit in Oy plane ich jetzt mal für 9:00. Ankunft am Mount Weyer, ca. 10:00.


----------



## MaldeamStart (30. Mai 2013)

Ich kann am Samstag leider erst am frühen Nachmittag, Sonntag den ganzen Tag (falls sich dafür noch jemand findet)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Juni 2013)

Die diesjährige Ostertour ist ja ausgefallen.
Mit dabei sollte auch der "ohneworte" sein.
Anfang April ist dann leider unser MTB-Freund Jens Mathies verstorben.
Spontan hatten wir uns entschieden, diese Tour als eine "Erinnerungstour" für Jens durchzuführen.
freelancer3 und ich planen, die Tour am Sonntag durchzuführen!
Wer hat Interesse und ist dabei?

Treffen um 11.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an den Graftwiesen in Delmenhorst.
Danach Richtung Dötlingen und dort Einkehr in eine Lokalität.
Wer möchte kann dann weiter Rtg. Oldenburg oder wieder Rtg. Delmenhorst.

Abfahrt hier in Oldenburg mit der RegioSBahn ca. 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## Hobb (7. Juni 2013)

moin,
schön das Ihr daran noch denkt und das macht.

Ich wäre gern mitgefahren aber habe schon für die Rtf in Barrien zugesagt. Die ist auch irgendwie passend weil Jens die mal als seine Heimat-Rtf bezeichnet hat. 

Letztes Jahr ist er zwischendurch wegen seinem kaputten Tretlager nach Hause und hat sich dann mit 'nem anderen Renner wieder in die Truppe eingereiht.

Paßt gut auf Euch auf!
ralf


----------



## gewichtheber (7. Juni 2013)

Sonntag ist RTF in Barrien, ich könnte mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Jens dort mal gefehlt hat, war ja quasi seine Heim-RTF. Werde da wie jedes Jahr mitfahren und sein Stück Butterkuchen einfach mitessen..
Finde es gut, dass ihr für Jens eine Tour macht, Wetter soll ja werden, wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Juni 2013)

okay, es war recht kurzfristig....
Offensichtlich wären nur freelancer3 und ich dabei gewesen.
Als Erinnerungstour für den "ohneworte" sicherlich nicht angemessen.

Von daher verschieben wir die Tour noch einmal.
Das nächste Mal planen wir ein wenig rechtzeitiger, 
so dass ein paar mehr Biker dabei sein können.

Den Teilnehnehmern an der RTF in Barrien und den Harztouristen 
wünsche ich eine schöne Tour.
Wir werden Morgen trotzdem an unseren treuen Sportkameraden denken!!!

LG 

Oldenbürger


----------



## juk (8. Juni 2013)

Jo, morgen ist Barrien-Tag. Da hat mich Jens letztes Jahr ganz alt aussehen lassen.

Ralf, fährst Du über Weserwehr? Wenn ja, wie spät?


----------



## Hobb (8. Juni 2013)

juk schrieb:


> [...]wie spät?




Die Firmentruppe hat sich auf *Abfahrt* 06:45 an/von *der Bank* geeingt. Du bist herzlich zum mitfahren eingeladen. 

Es wird sicher nicht der letzte Gedanke und die letzte Erinnerung sein. Dafür ist Jens in den vielen Foren zu präsent gewesen und fehlt. Es gibt sicher viele die ihn und seine Beiträge vermissen.

Die Antwort ist 42.


----------



## gewichtheber (8. Juni 2013)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1395750]
	
[/URL]

Heute wäre Jens 42 geworden. Ich hab da mal was zusammengestellt und an sein Grab gebracht.


----------



## juk (8. Juni 2013)

Ja, sorry. In der Tat falsche Wortwahl! 

Ich werde versuchen auch zu erscheinen. Einfach wird es nicht. :-/


----------



## juk (8. Juni 2013)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> [
> Heute wäre Jens 42 geworden. Ich hab da mal was zusammengestellt und an sein Grab gebracht.



Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (8. Juni 2013)




----------



## dinosaur (9. Juni 2013)

@gewichtheber:  Danke!


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Juni 2013)

Ich sag auch mal ganz lieb Danke, auch wenn ich nicht zum direkten Freundeskreis von Jens gehört habe. Unsere Unterhaltungen per PN und in den Threads waren immer sehr erfrischend, und genau so behalte ich ihn in Erinnerung.


----------



## moe4537 (20. Juni 2013)

moin, in achim kann man ganz gut fahren da wird im moment ein kleiner park gebaut welcher aber kurz vor der eröffnung ist. der park ist an der straße "am örtel".
einen kleinen einblick könnte dir/euch dieses video bieten :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcvJCOIO8Xg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juni 2013)

den kennen wir doch schon.....


----------



## FORT_man (14. Juli 2013)

Moinsen,
wollte mich mal eben melden, bin zum Biken nach Eisenach in Thüringer Wald.gefahren:
Riesenwälder mit tollen Trails ohne Ende, bin heute erst angekommen, morgen geht es auf die Wartburg.  
Bald folgt mehr-die Gegend hier ist ein super Bike-Revier.
Gruss und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Geestraider (14. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß und Hals und Beinbruch 
War heute im Harz! War auch super genial


----------



## scarab (16. Juli 2013)

Martin, in der Gegend war ich auch schon häufiger unterwegs. U.a. bin ich den Rennsteig abgefahren. In der Nähe von Eisenach sollteyt Du Dir unbedingt die Landgrafenschlucht anschauen.

Ich bin heute ruhig am Inn entlanggeradelt. Mehr läßt die Hitze hier nicht zu. Jetzt geht es noch ins Freibad.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Passau
Jan


----------



## FORT_man (16. Juli 2013)

Landgrafen- und Drachenschlucht habe ich gestern schon abgefahren, war super.
Hier wird es so langsam auch richtig heiß, war heute im Hainich-Nationalpark. War ganz ok, wenige Trails, da der Riesen-Urwald fast nur von einigen Waldautobahnen durchzogen wird.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Juli 2013)

Wir sind diesen Monat nach Hamburg gezogen. Wenn ihr in den Habe's mal fahren wollt, sagt Bescheid! Wir wohnen jetzt mitten drin und würden auch immer noch ein Kaltgetränk danach bereithalten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (20. Juli 2013)

Es ist immer sehr schön in den HaBe. 

Bin heute schon allein dort gefahren.


----------



## huxley (20. Juli 2013)

Will zufällig jemand morgen ab 11 irgendwo irgendwas fahren? Ich hab nen neues Spielzeug.  allerdings kaum fitness, wäre also eine recht lahme runde und vielleicht muss ich unterwegs mal ein schräubchen nachziehen oder am gabelsetup feilen. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dozeritas (20. Juli 2013)

Wo willst Du denn fahren? Ich wohne mitten in Bremen und müsste meinen Esel auch testen.


----------



## huxley (20. Juli 2013)

Wohne in Schwachhausen und würde zB über oyten, oyter See fahren und bei Lust nen Schlenker nach Achim dran hängen. Kilometermäßig bin ich dann glaube ich schon wieder am limit... 2-3 Stunden wären das. 

Für alternativen bin ich aber auch zu haben. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dozeritas (20. Juli 2013)

Ich wohne in Walle 1100 Uhr sprengt aber meinen Zeitrahmen bei 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## huxley (20. Juli 2013)

Kennst du denn in der Nähe etwas, wo wir mit weniger zeit auskommen?


----------



## Dozeritas (20. Juli 2013)

Nicht wirklich wenn wir etwas eher anfangen würde mir besser passen, sonst hab ich wieder Ehekriese .

Muss aber gleich dazu sagen, dass ich ein totaler Frischling bin.


----------



## huxley (21. Juli 2013)

Früher schaffe ich leider auf keinen Fall. Fahre vorher noch meine Madame weg. Glaube das passt nicht wirklich gut. Verschieben wir auf ein andermal?


----------



## Dozeritas (21. Juli 2013)

Entweder verschieben oder nicht so lange  ich müsste gegen 1300 wieder zu Hause sein.

P.S. Wir verschieben das auf nächste Woche wenn Dir das recht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huxley (22. Juli 2013)

Jo, verschieben. Dieses Wochenende bin ich aber auf nem Festival und die Woche drauf im Urlaub. Unter der Woche wenig Zeit. Aber da findet sich im Anschluss sicher nen Termin.


----------



## Dozeritas (23. Juli 2013)

Klar hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so.


----------



## juk (23. Juli 2013)

Nicht für immer. Aber so lange es so bleibt, sitzen doch eh alle auf dem Rennrad.  Die Wälder sind mir z.Z. zu zugekrautet.

(Ein Satz mit vier Z, das mach mir mal jemand nach)


----------



## Hobb (23. Juli 2013)

Die trails sind in der Tat zur Zeit zu zugewachsen zum zer.., ziemlich sicher wird das nach dem nächsten Regen aber noch viel schlimmer.

ne, muß passen, mir fällt nix gescheites ein.


----------



## Dozeritas (23. Juli 2013)

Mmh der war echt gut aber mir fällt auch nix ein.....ist wohl zu warm.


----------



## huxley (23. Juli 2013)

Zur Zeit sollte zum Zwecke zielgerichteter Zeckenzuteilung die Anzahl grobstolliger Zweiräder erhöht werden - auf das sie nicht nur mir in die Waden zwacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (23. Juli 2013)

Yo, ich hab jetzt mal das nicht mehr zeitgemäße Zeug zuhause zum Zwecke des Trocknens nach dem Waschen aufgehangen und setz mich dann mal auf's Rad.

Fahrtwind ist halt doch immer die schönste Erfrischung.


----------



## scarab (25. Juli 2013)

huxley schrieb:


> Will zufällig jemand morgen ab 11 irgendwo irgendwas fahren? Ich hab nen neues Spielzeug.  allerdings kaum fitness, wäre also eine recht lahme runde und vielleicht muss ich unterwegs mal ein schräubchen nachziehen oder am gabelsetup feilen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 4 Beta



Hui, das Cotic würde ich mir aber gerne mal anschauen. Mein aktuelles Rad ist auch aus 853iger Reynolds. Ein Rock Lobster, allerdings klassisch in 26 Zoll.

Nächstes Wochenende steht allerdings Besuch und Freundschaftsspiel von Werder an. Vielleicht können wir am WE 3./4. August eine Tour planen.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## kiko (25. Juli 2013)

rahmenset zu verkaufen. red bull npl (S) inkl gabel, dÃ¤mpfer und steuersatz. 250â¬. in ral wunschfarbe 300â¬.
bis denne, stefan


----------



## huxley (25. Juli 2013)

scarab schrieb:


> Hui, das Cotic würde ich mir aber gerne mal anschauen. Mein aktuelles Rad ist auch aus 853iger Reynolds. Ein Rock Lobster, allerdings klassisch in 26 Zoll.
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende steht allerdings Besuch und Freundschaftsspiel von Werder an. Vielleicht können wir am WE 3./4. August eine Tour planen.
> 
> ...



Hi Jan,

dieses Wochenende bin ich auf nem Festival. 3./4. August zeige ich dem Cotic den Harz, treffe mich mit ein paar Freunden aus Berlin dort.  Aber im Anschluss findet sich sicher ein Terminle.


----------



## Geestraider (25. Juli 2013)

ohne fitness in harz? macht ja auch nicht wirklich spaß


----------



## juk (26. Juli 2013)

No pain, no gain!


----------



## huxley (30. Juli 2013)

für so ein wenig gammliges mittelgebirge wird es gerade noch reichen. 

viel schlimmer ist unser wind im norden, der macht mich fertig.


----------



## Geestraider (30. Juli 2013)

soso...gammeliges mittelgebirge!! da kennt einer die guten strecken noch nicht


----------



## Twinkie (5. August 2013)

whoaaa, wasn los bei der sg stern? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"Rennradfahrer verprÃ¼gelt Autofahrer - fÃ¼r diesen Zwischenfall in âª#âUesenâ¬ sucht die Polizei nach Zeugen. Am Sonntag radelten zwei Rennradfahrer Ã¼ber die BrÃ¼ckenstraÃe. Ein Autofahrer hupte kurz, Ã¼berholte das Duo und bog in die Alte DorfstraÃe ab. Dort hielt der Mann am Altkleidercontainer und warf SÃ¤cke ein. Einer der Radfahrer stieg ab, schrie den Mann an, wÃ¼rgte ihn am Hals und schlug einige Male mit seinen FÃ¤usten in das Gesicht des Mannes. Dieser erlitt Platz- und Kratzwunden. Der TÃ¤ter soll etwa 40 Jahre alt sein und wird von dem Opfer auf 190 cm GrÃ¶Ãe geschÃ¤tzt. Er trug einen weiÃen Helm und ein hellblaues Radrennfahrertrikot, auf dessen RÃ¼ckseite die Aufschrift âMercedes Benzâ steht. Hinweise nimmt die âª#âPolizeiâ¬ unter Telefon 04202/9960 entgegen."

EDIT: Quelle https://www.facebook.com/AchimerNet


----------



## Dozeritas (6. August 2013)

Zuviele Fliegen gefressen schätze ich mal. Aber ich möchte manchmal so manchen Fahrradfahrer aufs Maul hauen, weil sie in Anwesenheit von Kindern bei Rot die Strasse überqueren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocker77 (6. August 2013)

.... und dann noch gerade am telefonieren sind und sowie so auf der falschen Seite fahren......


----------



## *guru* (6. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich werde demnächst wieder ein Rad haben und muss mich bewegen.
Fährt hier jmd regelmäßig unter der Woche gegen Abend oder immer nur nach Absprache?
Suche eigtl Touren, die nicht unbedingt ewig dauern, sondern nur so 1.5 -2 h gemütlich durchs "Gelände".
Gruß


----------



## Dozeritas (6. August 2013)

Dazu könnte ich mich überreden lassen. Wo kommst Du denn her?


----------



## Hobb (6. August 2013)

Twinkie schrieb:


>




Deppen gibt's leider überall, manche machen wohl auch daraus einen Wettbewerb. 

Hab jetzt zum ersten Mal davon gelesen und will auch gar nix genaueres wissen, mir reicht's. Mit fremden Leuten auf der Strasse Rennrad fahren hat sich für mich damit endgültig erledigt.

Andere verkloppen, man man man.


----------



## kiko (6. August 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Mit fremden Leuten auf der Strasse Rennrad fahren hat sich für mich damit endgültig erledigt.



wilkommen im club


----------



## juk (6. August 2013)

Wer weiss, ob nicht auch mal ein Bekannter durchdrehen könnte?  Am besten bleiben wir alle immer zu Hause.


----------



## Hobb (6. August 2013)

Radfahren ist doch schön.

Außer zu Hause auf der Rolle .....hab ich gehört. Wer weiß, wer weiß.


----------



## Twinkie (6. August 2013)

hier noch mal was mit positivem ausgang, so dass der glaube in das gute in fremden menschen nicht völlig erlischt  

szenen die wir alle irgendwie kennen:
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/35235/2517715/pol-hb-nr-0395-jagdszenen-im-oberblockland


----------



## Hobb (7. August 2013)

Meinst Du das mit dem "positiven Ausgang" ironisch? 

Vor einigen Wochen hab ich ein paar Kleinteile für das Mopped gebraucht. Hab das im Forum gepostet und dann hat mir ein fast fremder freundlicher Mensch die Teile geschickt. Für lau.

"Du hast ja noch was gut bei mir" meinte er nur. Kann sein, ich habe Ihm vo ein paar Jahren mal Kopien von einer Anleitung gemacht und zugeschickt 

Das nenn ich positiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (7. August 2013)

Immerhin gabs Beobachter und Zeugenaussagen. Das ist doch doll? Die Aussage des Posts sollte nu nich sein, nicht mit fremden Autofahrern zu fahren. 

Und nu frei nach Motto des MTB Kurses für Mädchen: "Mut tut gut"! Oder wie ich immer sage: "Singletrail macht einsam!"  
Das mit den Moppedteilen stimmt mich schonma sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## Hobb (7. August 2013)

Ha, Singletrail macht glücklich.

Nein, hast ja recht. Ein paar Tage jammern und dann is wieder gut.


----------



## juk (7. August 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Radfahren ist doch schön.
> 
> Außer zu Hause auf der Rolle .....hab ich gehört. Wer weiß, wer weiß.



Zu Hause auf der Rolle ist es zumindest sicher! Und Sicherheit ist ja ein Supergrundrecht.  

Am Wochenende bei der RTF durch die Holsteinische Schweiz war es nicht so sicher. Direkt vor mir gab es nen heftigen Sturz, ich konnte gerade noch aufs Feld ausweichen. War zum Glück nicht so schlimm wie es aussah, aber trotzdem shice. Trotzdem fahr ich wieder RTF, auch in Gruppe mit Fremden.

Und wenn damals, als ich hier noch fremd war, ich nicht ein paar nette Menschen in diesem und im Nachbarforum gefunden hätte, die mir ein paar nette Radstrecken zeigen, und wenn ich nicht auf Kikos Renner eine erste Rennradproberunde hätte fahren dürfen, würde ich heute vielleicht Fußball spielen!!!!11elf Das kann doch wirklich niemand wollen! 

Eine und vielleicht eine zweite Chance hat doch jeder verdient.

Danke & bis demnäxt!


----------



## Hobb (7. August 2013)

juk schrieb:


> [...] War zum Glück schlimmer als es aussah, aber trotzdem shice. [...]


moin,
ich lese ja immer gern und genau und denke Du meinst das Gegenteil. 

Natürlich hast Du recht mit den netten Leuten die Du kennengelernt hast und die Dir geholfen haben. Das sehe ich auch so. Ich habe schon länger keine Lust mehr auf die Eigendynamik großer Gruppen. Aber das ich im nächsten Jahr schon noch Rtf fahren möchte hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt.

Zu der aktuellen Klopperei hab ich mir so meine Gedanken gemacht. Wenn ich da der "zweite" gewesen wäre hätte ich dazwischengehen müssen. Trotzdem wäre ich dann anschließend vermutlich ganz schnell zu "einem von den beiden an der Klopperei beteiligten" geworden. Welche Kreise das dann intern zieht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber möglich sind Auswirkungen auf das Arbeitsverhältnis schon, denke ich.

Es ist gar nicht sicher ob das einer von "uns" gewesen ist. Auch bei uns waren bei der Trikotbestellung Mindestmengen das Thema und deshalb haben manche mehr bestellt und an andere weitergegeben. Das bedeutet auch das es nicht mal zwingend ein Mitarbeiter der Firma gewesen sein muß.
Wir werden sehen und abwarten welche Kreise das zieht. Die Stimmung ist gedrückt, da bin ich nicht der einzige.

So, ich hab das Thema nicht angeschubst aber artig meine Meinung und Gedanken hingeschrieben. Danke fürs Lesen, Danke fürs Verständnis das ich dazu jetzt nix mehr schreibe.

Genießt den Sommer!
ralf


----------



## juk (7. August 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> ich lese ja immer gern und genau und denke Du meinst das Gegenteil.



Natürlich! 

Zur aktuellen Klopperei kennen wir eh nicht alle Details, also warum sollen wir uns darüber den Kopp zerbrechen? Wer weiss, was der Autofahrer sich noch geleistet hat und wie (und wer) die Klopperei angefangen hat?

Ich geniesse den Sommer bis kurz vorm Übertraining! YEAH!  
Bitte nachmachen! Life is too short to put on a long face.


----------



## Hobb (7. August 2013)

juk schrieb:


> [...] bis kurz vorm Übertraining! YEAH!
> [...]


.... so ist richtig, so kenn ich Dich.

Dann biste ja fit genug für 'ne Crossrunde nach Garlstedt bevor die brutale Nightride-Saison wieder beginnt. Gern auch 29 / 26. Interesse?

Ohhh, ich bin gar nicht fit und werde dieses Angebot bitterböse bereuen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (7. August 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> .... so ist richtig, so kenn ich Dich.
> 
> Dann biste ja fit genug für 'ne Crossrunde nach Garlstedt bevor die brutale Nightride-Saison wieder beginnt. Gern auch 29 / 26. Interesse?



Ja, sicher! Da war ich schon Jahre nicht mehr. Nehme gerne Terminvorschläge entgegen. Kann man da zur Zeit fahren oder ist da alles zu gekrautet?


----------



## Hobb (8. August 2013)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich da im letzten Sommer mal durchgerauscht bin oder ob das schon 2 Jahre her ist. Zu fahren gibt es da doch genug, auch wenn ein paar Wege dichtgewachsen sind.

Die nächsten beiden WE kann ich nicht. Vielleicht danach mal am Donnerstag oder Freitag in die Wettervorhersage schauen und dann mal hier "hüsteln"?

.. und natürlich nur wenn es in Deine Pläne paßt.


----------



## DAMDAM (12. August 2013)

Meine Einladung in die Habe's steht auch noch  - gerne am Wochenende ein bißchen Trails fahren und anschließend nen Kaltgetränk an der Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## juk (12. August 2013)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Meine Einladung in die Habe's steht auch noch  - gerne am Wochenende ein bißchen Trails fahren und anschließend nen Kaltgetränk an der Kärntner Hütte.



Da komme ich in Kürze gerne drauf zurück!


----------



## Deichflitzer (21. August 2013)

Einen schönen guten Tag aus Huckelriede, gibt es in Bremen regelmäßige Treffen mit Ausfahten und usw.? Sonnige Grüße vom Deichflitzer


----------



## juk (21. August 2013)

Selber einen guten Tag!

Momentan scheint hier eher Sommerpause zu sein. Vielleicht bekommen wir ab Herbst ja wieder, mehr oder weniger regelmässige Treffs hin?


----------



## Deichflitzer (21. August 2013)

Hallo Juk, kannst du mir eine guten Fahrradladen für Bremen oder umzu empfehlen?


----------



## Dozeritas (21. August 2013)

Ich hatte mit Stadler bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die haben zwar bei einigen Sachen Apothekenpreise aber das hat man überall.


----------



## Twinkie (21. August 2013)

Für Radkauf, Reparatur, Smalltalk oder [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgvN9fDmU3U"]Alle 3 zusammen - YouTube[/nomedia]?


----------



## Hobb (22. August 2013)

*hüstel*
HaBe oder Garlstedt am WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (22. August 2013)

Wenn Du am Sonntag fährst, würde ich gerne mitkommen. Egal wo es hingeht...


----------



## *guru* (22. August 2013)

Fährt denn nicht mal jmd in der Woche gegen Abend ne kleine Runde?


----------



## Hobb (22. August 2013)

scarab schrieb:


> Wenn Du am Sonntag fährst, würde ich gerne mitkommen. Egal wo es hingeht...


moin Jan,
Sonntag HaBe? Dann hol ich Dich mit dem Auto ab.


----------



## Hobb (22. August 2013)

*guru* schrieb:


> Fährt denn nicht mal jmd in der Woche gegen Abend ne kleine Runde?


Schon, aber eher spontan und auch eher am frühen Nachmittag.

Mit den "1,5 - 2 Stunden" die Du weiter oben geschrieben hast kommst Du nicht weit, eigentlich nur auf den AB-trail und da dürfte im Moment einiges zugewachsen sein.

Wohin biste denn schon unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## *guru* (22. August 2013)

In Bremen eigentlich gar nicht, Rolle bis jetzt nur ein wenig mit'm hardtail durch die stadt


----------



## scarab (23. August 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin Jan,
> Sonntag HaBe? Dann hol ich Dich mit dem Auto ab.



Ralf, bei den HaBe´s hatte ich eigentlich an den Metronom gedacht. Aber wenn Du fährst, ist es natürlich auch gut. Teilen wir uns eben die Benzinkosten, statt dem Niedersachsen-Ticket. Ich schicke Dir zur Sicherheit noch mal meine Kontaktdaten per pn.

Ick freu´ mir urst 
Jan


----------



## juk (23. August 2013)

Also wenn ihr gedacht habt, ihr könnt ohne mich in die HaBes fahren, dann liegt ihr falsch. Ich! Will! Mit! 

Und wenn Mensch und Maschine für ein wenig Tetris zu begeistern sind, bekomme ich auch jeweils 3 davon in meinen Metronomersatz.

Hier wurde noch gar nicht über Uhrzeiten gesprochen, aber ich würde auch früh aufstehen! Sogar bevorzugt!


----------



## Hobb (23. August 2013)

moin,
Testfahrer?, na klar.

Uhrzeit?, gerne früh. Wo soll ich hinkommen, Juk oder Jan?

Ich kann noch 'ne Decke mitbringen um das edle Material zu schonen.


Wir hätten sicher auch 'ne andere Lösung gefunden, Du hättest jetzt nicht gleich ein anderes Auto besorgen müssen.


----------



## juk (23. August 2013)

Ich könnte euch auch beide abholen, erst den Jan, dann den Hobb, dann die A1. Oder der Hobb kommt zu mir, und wir holen den Jan. Abfahrt 9:00 oder 10:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (24. August 2013)

moin,
Danke fürs Abholen wollen aber ich kann auch zu Dir fahren. 09:00 wäre ok.

Was sagt der Jan?


----------



## scarab (24. August 2013)

9.00 Uhr Abfahrt ist für mich okay. Vielleicht sollte ich sogar fahren, da ich einen Dachträger für drei Fahrräder habe.


----------



## dinosaur (24. August 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr gedacht habt, ihr könnt ohne mich in die HaBes fahren, dann liegt ihr falsch. Ich! Will! Mit!



Und was ist mit dem dino??

Will auch HB fahrn ! mmpf mmpf scharr

Zu viert mit bikes wird aber wohl in jedem der verfügbaren Autos knapp. In meinem geht es eventuell (2 hinten reinlegen, 2 auf den Träger?) 
Ich würde auf alle Fälle fahren; vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Interessent den ich einlade, oder wir entscheiden kurzfristig ob 1 oder 2 Autos. Soll 9°° Uhr Treffen bei juk sein? Wäre mir recht.
Gruß
dino

ps: wer ist der guide?


----------



## Hobb (24. August 2013)

Wenn das so weitergeht werden wir doch metronom werden müssen, mit Dachgepäckträger natürlich ....

Sieht im Moment nach 2 Pkw aus. Ich hoffe irgendwo unterzukommen ... weil ich hab das angeschubst und kenne mich in den HaBe mittlerweile einigermaßen aus und mach dann auch den Guido. Verfahren inklusive.


----------



## scarab (24. August 2013)

Wenn wir tatsächlich mit zwei Autos fahren, würde ich gerne nicht selber fahren, da ich aus technischen Gründen mit unseren Zweitwagen nicht mehr so weit von zu Hause weg wollte.


----------



## Hobb (24. August 2013)

Brauchst Du auch nicht.

- Dino will auf alle Fälle fahren.
- Juk hat viel Platz
- Hobb hat auch Platz für 2+2

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz vom Diner/Shell (ich glaube, aber da ist auf jeden Fall nur eine Tanke!) an der A1 Abfahrt Oyten
Treff ist um 09:00
Wir müßten uns noch einig werden ob Juk oder ich das Auto mitbringt und ob derjenige dann um 09:00 den Jan abholt. Dann bleibt es auch bei 09:00 am Diner, der jeweilige Mitfahrer läd dann das Rad bei Dino ein und dann wird halt 'nen Moment gewartet.

Ich hoffe das paßt so?

Ich wollte dann zum Karlstein. Das ist mehr im Süden der HaBe und verkürzt damit die Autofahrt 2x um einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (24. August 2013)

Ich würde auch auf jeden Fall fahren wollen, und würde auch den Jan abholen. Wie kommt der Ralf zum Treff?


----------



## Hobb (24. August 2013)

Mit dem Rad.


----------



## dinosaur (24. August 2013)

Ralf, wenn ich dich abholen soll, sag bescheid. Liegt ja auf dem Weg. Sonst bin ich um 9°° an der Tanke
dino


----------



## Hobb (24. August 2013)

Ich komm mit dem Rad nach Oyten, kein Problem.


----------



## juk (24. August 2013)

Da fährt sich schon jemand warm! 

Dann versuche ich mal, gegen 8:45 bei Jan zu sein... 

Man sieht sich!


----------



## scarab (24. August 2013)

Beschlossen und verkündet.

Bis morgen
Jan


----------



## Hobb (24. August 2013)

Hab mich für's EZF angemeldet und seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr sportlich auf dem Rad gesessen. Ich muß was tun.

Bis morgen.


----------



## DAMDAM (24. August 2013)

Meldet Euch doch bitte 20min bevor ihr am Karl Stein seit. Dann Rolle ich mich mit Euch ne Runde warm


----------



## Hobb (24. August 2013)

Auch das bekommen wir locker hin. Das wäre dann so in etwa auf der A1 zwischen Heidenau und Rade.

Vermutlich sind wir gegen 10:00 am Karlstein. Wenn wir früh dran sind haben wir schon die Räder ausgeladen und sind startklar. Wenn wir "spät" dran sind rollen wir dann mit den Autos auf den Parkplatz.

Ma kuggen wie das timing paßt!?

Wäre schöm wenn ...


----------



## DAMDAM (24. August 2013)

Na dann fahre ich hier um 9:30 Uhr mit dem Rad los. Bin San. So gegen 10 Uhr am Karl Stein. Wenn ihr schon eher da seit wäre es cool , wenn ihr kurz wartet. Sonst warte ich  . Klingelt sonst einfach durch wenn sich was ändert. Juk hat meine Handynummer und denkt an die Straßensperrungen wegen Cyclassics! Vielleicht müsst ihr schon eher von der Autobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (24. August 2013)

"Die Rosengartenstrasse ist in Höhe Ortsdurchfahrt Sieversen gesperrt"
Das sollte für uns kein Problem sein.

Wir lassen Dich da nicht so stehen, keine Sorge!


----------



## DAMDAM (25. August 2013)

Hey Leute, es hat mich Super gefreut mal wieder mit Euch ne Runde zu fahren  ich hoffe ihr findet nochmal den Weg in die Habe's dieses Jahr!


----------



## Hobb (25. August 2013)

Ein schöner Tag, Danke!


----------



## Dozeritas (26. August 2013)

Ist nächstes Wochenende jemand unterwegs? Ich müsste mein neues Bike testen und eventuell an der einen oder anderen Schraube drehen. Ganz wichtig ich bin noch Frischling und die Ausdauer ist dementsprechend nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2013)

Ich möchte euch gern auf die Teutotour Sonntag in Bad Iburg hinweisen. (ca.800 Teilnehmer)
http://www.teutotour.de/

Gruß Kalle


----------



## cand.arch (1. September 2013)

Guten Tag, hier gibt es ja noch ein paar Nicknamen die ich kenne 

Ich war heute mal seit... naja, einiger Zeit  mit meinem Superbow unterwegs. Gibt´s noch regelmäßige Ausfahrten an denen man sich mal wieder Beteiligen kann?

Bis dann, Lars


----------



## kiko (2. September 2013)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Guten Tag, hier gibt es ja noch ein paar Nicknamen die ich kenne
> 
> Ich war heute mal seit... naja, einiger Zeit  mit meinem Superbow unterwegs. Gibt´s noch regelmäßige Ausfahrten an denen man sich mal wieder Beteiligen kann?
> 
> Bis dann, Lars



moin, lars


----------



## juk (2. September 2013)

Der Candyman ist wieder da!  Willkommen zurück!

Von regelmässige Runden wüsste ich gerade nichts. Aber das kann man ja auch mal wieder einführen. Der Herbst naht. Die Niteride-Saison steht vor der Tür!


----------



## Hobb (3. September 2013)

moin Lars!

Gut möglich das hier bald wieder regelmäßig etwas angesagt wird. Der Herbst ist ja immer 'ne schöne Zeit zum Mtbn rund um Bremen gewesen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (4. September 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Ja, sicher! Da war ich schon Jahre nicht mehr. Nehme gerne Terminvorschläge entgegen. Kann man da zur Zeit fahren oder ist da alles zu gekrautet?



moin zusammen,
viel hat sich in Garlstedt nicht verändert. Ein paar trails sind zu, dafür sind wohl ein paar neue dazugekommen. Knifflige Passagen gibt's aber immer noch nicht. Das mit Kraut und Rüben und brennenden Esseln ging auch ganz gut.

... der Vollständigkeit halber und mit sportlichem Gruße
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (4. September 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das mit Kraut und Rüben und brennenden Esseln ging auch ganz gut.



die krautzeit ist ja bald vorbei


----------



## Hobb (5. September 2013)

So ist es. Aber ob das dann schöner ist?


----------



## Smily (5. September 2013)

Moin moin,

sag mal hat einer oder mehr Erfahrung mit dem Fahradies in Achim?
Ärgere mich gerade ziemlich über den Service und würde gerne wissen
ob das bei denen üblich ist.

Gruß

Smily


----------



## Deichflitzer (5. September 2013)

Hat Jemand am WE Lust eine schöne Tour zu fahren? Das Wetter wird ja sehr schön!!!! ich habe mir diese Woche ein SL 1 gekauft. Beste Grüße


----------



## scarab (6. September 2013)

Deichflitzer, erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. 

Ich würde schon gerne am Wochenende fahren, müsste aber erstmal die Family wegen eines günstigen Zeitpunkts interviewen. Derzeit sitze ich noch im Büro.  Ich melde mich heute Abend.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichflitzer (6. September 2013)

Danke Jan. Du hast eine PN))


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. September 2013)

Wie mir berichtet wurde ist gestern ein sehr hochwertiges Fahrrad aus dem Laden in der Lambertistraße entwendet worden. 

Es handelt sich um ein: Specialized Epic Comp 29, Modell 2013 in Größe M in der Farbe grau flow red.
Ein ca. 45 bis 50 Jahre alter, englisch sprechender und netter Mann soll das Rad "entführt" haben. 
Also haltet die Augen und Ohren offen....
Hinweise werden sicher gerne im Laden entgegen genommen.

Hoffe, dass das Rad wieder an den ursprünglichen Platz zurück kommt...


----------



## MxwLtR (7. September 2013)

Moin moin einer in denn harburger bergen unterwegs ? Gruß max!


----------



## Hobb (7. September 2013)

In den HaBe sind bestimmt einige unterwegs ......


Ist schon dreist auf die Art 'nen Rad zu organisieren.  Vielleicht ist der Typ tatsächlich nochmal so dreist und fährt damit hier in der Gegend rum.


----------



## Deichflitzer (8. September 2013)

Mario und ich haben am Weyerberg den schönen Samstag noch ausnützen können )) Wir werden bald wieder hinfahren solange die Maisfelder noch da sind!!! Sehr schöne Gegend für Anfänger zum Fahren. Sonntagsgrüße


----------



## Dozeritas (8. September 2013)

Oh ja war sehr geil. Vielleicht finden wir beim nächsten Mal meine Ausdauer wieder die ist wohl irgendwo verloren gegangen.


----------



## FORT_man (9. September 2013)

Hallöchen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden-bei meinem Fully ist im Moment die Federgabel (noch) undicht und mein Hardtail ist für längere Ausfahrten zu abgerockt-irgendwas ist immer 
War schon länger nicht mehr am Weyerberg, könnte man mal wieder hin.
Lieblingswald ist bei mir hier natürlich noch der gute alte Warwer Sand.
Egal, bald geht es wieder los.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (10. September 2013)

Vielleicht paßt ja die ?Reba? aus dem Fort noch in das Rote Wild.

Hab keine Lust auf Wadenkneifer, werd wohl Samstag in die HaBe fahren und ein paar knifflige Stellen zum Fahren suchen.


----------



## Geestraider (10. September 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> ...werd wohl Samstag in die HaBe fahren und ein paar knifflige Stellen zum Fahren suchen.



...und ich werde Samstag wohl mal nach Tirol fahren...hoffentlich gibt es da dann auch ein paar knifflige Stellen zum fahren


----------



## Hobb (10. September 2013)

Ganz schön weit für 'ne Samstagstour. 

Viel Spaß beim kniffeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (10. September 2013)

Stimmt natürlich!!! Hmm...nagut, dann häng ich nochn paar tage dran


----------



## ScottVoltageFRR (11. September 2013)

Hallo,
komme aus Bremen-Nord eher gesagt aus Platjenwerbe und suche Biker zum fahren.
Habe ein Scott Voltage Fr 20 Spezialumbau. 

Bis dann


----------



## DAMDAM (11. September 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Vielleicht paßt ja die ?Reba? aus dem Fort noch in das Rote Wild.
> 
> Hab keine Lust auf Wadenkneifer, werd wohl Samstag in die HaBe fahren und ein paar knifflige Stellen zum Fahren suchen.



Wenn du Lust hast kannst du gerne bei uns mitfahren. Meine Freundin und ein alter Arbeitskollege von Derby Cycle wollten am Samstag locker 2-3 Stunden fahren. 

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## ScottVoltageFRR (11. September 2013)

Wo wäre dann der Treffpunkt und welche Uhrzeit

Gruß


----------



## Smily (11. September 2013)

Hallo,

da sich keiner äußert bzgl. Fahrradies in Achim gehe ich wohl recht in der Annahme, dass Ihr alle zu Frieden oder noch nicht in dem Geschäft gewesen seid!!!
??????????????????????????????
Gruß

Smily


----------



## Twinkie (11. September 2013)

Ich kenne den Schuppen nich.


----------



## juk (11. September 2013)

Kann jemand noch folgende Teile für lau gebrauchen?

- LRS mit Mavic X211 Felge und Deore LX Naben aus 2004. Zustand: müsste zentriert werden, und sonst... nuja... man sieht das Alter, rollt aber noch
- Gabel Manitou Skareb Comp, 80mm

Natürlich ohne Disc-Aufnahme und so 'n neumodischen Kram. Ach ja, und 26 Zoll. Die älteren werden sich erinnern!

Bitte zeitnah Meldung machen, ich leg das sonst heute noch an die Strasse. Ist grad Sperrmüll bei uns.


----------



## Hobb (11. September 2013)

Ja hier, ich, LRS. Die Naben kann man immer gebrauchen.


----------



## juk (11. September 2013)

Sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (11. September 2013)

Kann ich den LRS morgen abholen, so das ich vor der Dunkelheit wieder zu Hausen bin?

Also so, ähh 18:45?


----------



## juk (11. September 2013)

Jo, kein Problem!
Bis morgen.


----------



## Hobb (11. September 2013)

Sehr schön. 

 @Christian: die Wetteraussichten für Samstag sind ja eher bescheiden. Darum werde ich wohl doch nur 'ne Runde hier bei uns drehen.

 @scotty: in der Vergangenheit hat das eher nicht so zusammengepaßt. Bin eher so der CC-Tourenfahrer. In den HaBe gibt's natürlich für Dich was zu fahren wo auch ein Fullface angebracht wäre. Wie aber schon geschrieben bleibe ich Samstag in HB.

 @Smily: In Achim hab ich zu Beginn des Jahrtausends, und das ist lange her, das Fully gekauft. Bzw. ich habe es mir andrehen lassen. ...und habe viele Jahre sehr viel Spaß damit gehabt. Bin da aber lange nicht mehr gewesen. Bist Du da mit dem Dynamics aufgelaufen? Das mag er ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Smily (12. September 2013)

Hallo Hobb,

danke für die Antwort. ja es ist das Dynamics und er hat es auch gleich mal schlecht geredet. 
Ob man so Kunden gewinnt ist fraglich.
Habe mir dort einen anderen Vorbau und von Ihm Pedale für 90 Euro bestellt die er mir empfohlen hat nachdem ich ihm gesagt habe dass ich im Bikepark downhille.
Die Pedalen haben keine 5 Stunden gehalten und nachdem ich dies reklamiert habe behandelt er mich wie Luft. Angeblich wollte er es zum Hersteller einschicken!!!
Aber bereits im Vorfeld klappte nichts. Trotz Absprache hat er sich nie gemeldet pp.
Das ist alles andere als Kundenbindend und so werde ich mir bei Bedarf ganz sicherlich den Downhiller oder Freerider den ich bald haben möchte woanders bestellen.
Bei dem wird man wohl nur zuvorkommend bedient wenn man sich ein E-Bike kauft.
Sorry, aber ich bin echt total sauer. Fühl mich verarscht von dem. Selbst bei Erwähnung meines Anwalts keine Reaktion.

Smily


----------



## Hobb (12. September 2013)

moin,
so eine Behandlung geht natürlich nicht.

Ein Brief eines Anwalts dürfte da aber Deinen Schaden begrenzen.

... und andere Pedale kaufen, natürlich. Damit Du radfahren kannst.


----------



## Geestraider (12. September 2013)

hmm...also wenn ich pedale fürn bikeparkeinsatz suche, würde ich mich aber auch nicht in einem bikeshop beraten lassen, der 200km vom nächsten bikepark entfernt ist 
hier im tech-forum gibt es sicher zuverlässigere tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (12. September 2013)

Egal warum die Pedale nicht lange gehalten haben: man sucht doch mit dem Kunden nach einer Lösung!


----------



## Smily (13. September 2013)

Ja,

das mit dem 200 km entfernten Shop ist schon richtig aber der gute Mann hatte
sich mir gegenüber ebenfalls als Biker im Downhillbereich geoutet und ich ging davon aus, dass er weiss wovon er spricht.+
Ausserdem vertreibt er auch Mountainbikes zumindest bis in den Fullybereich.
Tja, jetzt sind die Pedale weg und die schöne Kohle wohl auch!!!


----------



## Hobb (13. September 2013)

Wenn mündlich nix mehr zu erreichen ist, weil z.B. ständig andere e-bike-interressierte Kunden im Laden sind , mußte mal 'nen Brief schreiben in dem Du nochmal den Sachverhalt schilderst, die Rückerstattung oder die Bereitstellung gleichwertiger oder besserer Pedale forderst und eine Frist setzt. Das dann als Einschreiben.

Nächster Schritt nach verstreichen der Frist wäre dann Kripo. Laß Dich ruhig innerhalb der Frist mal im Laden sehen.


----------



## Hobb (16. September 2013)

..... wake me up

moin,
jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
Oellager oder AB-trail? Weyerberg? Fragen über Fragen!

.... hoffe es macht mich nur wiser, nicht older .....


----------



## Deichflitzer (16. September 2013)

Ab wann denn am Mi oder Do?


----------



## Hobb (16. September 2013)

Ab wann kannste denn? Ich hab immer Zeit.

Der übliche altbewährte Treffpunkt Haus am Walde ist Dir bekannt?


----------



## Deichflitzer (16. September 2013)

Das alte Cafe mit Parplatz im Wald? ja, kenne ich zu gut))

Ich kann nur Donnerstag ab 18:30 Uhr. Ist das Ok?


----------



## Hobb (16. September 2013)

Donnerstag ist gut.

Das Haus am Walde:

http://www.hausamwalde-bremen.de/anfahrt.asp

Treffpunkt ist vorn an der Kreuzung an der Schranke.


----------



## Deichflitzer (16. September 2013)

Ich schicke dir eine PN


----------



## Hobb (16. September 2013)

Sooo,

Donnerstag zum Weyerberg in Worpswede. ca. 18:30 ab Lilienthal.

Kurz nach sechs ab HaW, wenn sich noch jemand dafür meldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaldeamStart (16. September 2013)

Ich wär dabei, wär da nicht was mit dem Rad. Es knackt, ich kann es nicht orten - vielleicht ist es die Federgabel, die nach bald 3 Jahren mal inspiziert werden will - und das ist gerade schlecht.

Ich warte aufs Crossen


----------



## Dozeritas (17. September 2013)

Ich kann leider erstmal nix machen, einem blinden Autofahrer sei dank. Erst schauen dann fahren und nicht andersrum.


----------



## Hobb (17. September 2013)

Hoffentlich nur Materialschaden.


----------



## Dozeritas (17. September 2013)

Zum Glück ja wäre ich schneller gewesen nicht.


----------



## Hobb (17. September 2013)

MaldeamStart schrieb:


> Ich warte aufs Crossen



Crossen ist schön, ja! Aber worauf wartest Du da genau? 

Die Tour am Donnerstag zum Weyerberg ist *Mtb only*! 

Gern auch mit 2m Federweg und Sattelstützen die den Sattel bis unter's Tretlager verschwinden lassen und was es alles schönes gibt 

.... aber keine Crosser, bitte!


----------



## ScottVoltageFRR (17. September 2013)

Hi,
ich kann leider in der Woche nur Vormittags und am Wochenende, wenn es die Familie
erlaubt.
Ich fahre so ein Bike mit 200 Federweg. Aber nicht von der Stange.


----------



## Hobb (17. September 2013)

Hab regelmäßig Spätschicht und bin dann auch mal vormittags unterwegs. Vielleicht paßt das mal.

Schon irgendwas im Umland entdeckt was Spaß macht?


----------



## ScottVoltageFRR (17. September 2013)

Das wäre nicht schlecht.
Bei uns gibt es in Marßel eine Strecke im Marßelerwald.
Dann noch im Auetal.


----------



## Hobb (17. September 2013)

Marßel kenne ich auch, das crossrennen dort ist abgesagt. Ist hier auch als Pellens Park bekannt.

Auetal? Das kleine Wäldchen an der Strasse von Lesum nach Leuchtenburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottVoltageFRR (18. September 2013)

Wo fährst du denn?


----------



## Hobb (18. September 2013)

Ach, eigentlich bin ich auf jedem Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenweg im Bremer Umland zu Hause. Gern auch am Krusenberg in Syke-Barrien oder im Warwer Sand bei Ristedt/Fahrenhorst. Mit dem Crosser ist der Aktionsradius allerdings noch um einiges größer. Vor einem Jahr bin ich z.B. mal querfeldein bis kurz vor Walsrode gefahren, und auch querfeldein zurück.

Seit die A1 fertig ist lade ich auch gern das HT in das Auto und fahre in die Harburger Berge.

Für Dich wäre sicher Zeven interessant. Neben der BMX-Bahn gibt es in Aspe auch noch einen Mtb-parcours. Den Thread von Funsport-Z gibt es ja hier auch. Samstags ab 13:00 ist wohl fast immer jemand dort wenn nicht grade BMX-Rennen stattfinden.
"Letzter Samstag im Monat 13:00" hab ich hier gelesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10883796#post10883796


----------



## ScottVoltageFRR (18. September 2013)

Ah,
nicht schlecht. Kann man mal ausprobieren. 
Ich bin auch 2 mal im Jahr in Winterberg.


----------



## Hobb (19. September 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Sooo,
> 
> Donnerstag zum Weyerberg in Worpswede. ca. 18:30 ab Lilienthal.
> 
> Kurz nach sechs ab HaW, wenn sich noch jemand dafür meldet.



moin,
kein Treff am HaW. Ich fahre direkt nach Lilienthal.

Bis die Tage 

... und wieder zu Hause. Ist ja im Wald doch relativ früh schon ziemlich dunkel.

Nette Runde, nette Gesprächsthemen. 

http://querfeldeinfieber.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/gordon-cole/


----------



## Hobb (20. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich am Sonntag artig meine Kreuzchen gemacht habe möchte ich noch 'n büschen querfeldein rollern. 

10:30 ab Weserwehr.

Erststimme an den Krusenberg, Zweitstimme für Warwer Sand.

Bis bald im Wald 
ralf


----------



## juk (21. September 2013)

Ich hab heut morgen mein Fully fit gemacht, und bin morgen früh am Weserwehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (21. September 2013)

Fein.


----------



## FORT_man (21. September 2013)

Hallöchen,

mein Fully ist wieder heile und ich bin auch dabei 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (22. September 2013)

Fein.


----------



## Hobb (24. September 2013)

moin,
ich hab nun wieder einen der Crosser aus der Ecke gezogen um den fahrbereit zu machen. ... aber ansagen brauche ich wohl keine Crosserrunden mehr für Wochenenden? 

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## juk (24. September 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> ich hab nun wieder einen der Crosser aus der Ecke gezogen um den fahrbereit zu machen. ... aber ansagen brauche ich wohl keine Crosserrunden mehr für Wochenenden?



Wieso nicht? Crosser und 29er sind doch fast das selbe.


----------



## dinosaur (25. September 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> ich hab nun wieder einen der Crosser aus der Ecke gezogen um den fahrbereit zu machen. ... aber ansagen brauche ich wohl keine Crosserrunden mehr für Wochenenden?
> 
> Bis denn dann
> ralf



Zurzeit leider verhindert aber sonst an Crosser-Runden immer interssiert

Ich darf übrigens berichten, dass der überwiegende Teil des ab-trails  von lästigen blutsaugenden Pflanzententakeln befreit wurde Lediglich der Abschnitt am Nacktweidesee wurde noch nicht inspiziert!

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (26. September 2013)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Ich darf übrigens berichten, dass der überwiegende Teil des ab-trails  von lästigen blutsaugenden Pflanzententakeln befreit wurde Lediglich der Abschnitt am Nacktweidesee wurde noch nicht inspiziert!



Lobpreiset den Befreier!


----------



## Hobb (26. September 2013)

Sehr schön. 

Mal schauen, vielleicht fahre ich Sa oder So auch mal mit der Blechschere los.


----------



## FORT_man (27. September 2013)

Hallo und Moin,

ich am Wochenende leider nicht in HB -> Münster, allgemeiner Arbeitseinsatz im Garten und so. Die Laubsaison geht wieder los 
Viel Spaß mit den großen Rädern..

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## MaldeamStart (28. September 2013)

Hey Ralf, sag mal ne Crosserrunde an fürs Wochenende  Wenn Du eine machst ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (28. September 2013)

moin,
an diesem WE nicht und näxte Woche muß ich erstmal gucken.


----------



## Hobb (28. September 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Crosser und 29er sind doch fast das selbe.



Glückwunsch dem Herrn zu der tollen Radzeit! 

.. und natürlich auch dem Gewichtheber einen


----------



## Twinkie (28. September 2013)

..und das Wetter war auch


----------



## Hobb (28. September 2013)

Jo, Moppedwetter.


----------



## juk (28. September 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dem Herrn zu der tollen Radzeit!



Danke!

Das war die reinste Erholung auf dem Rad! Und während ich mich erholt habe, konnte ich sogar viiiieeele Plätze gut machen. Die Triathleten können wirklich nicht rad fahren. 

Dafür kann ich nicht laufen.  In meiner AK die 12. "beste" Laufzeit bei nur 11 Teilnehmern.  Das muss mir erst mal jemand nachmachen.


----------



## Hobb (28. September 2013)

Weiter so, mehr davon.

Ich kann wohl ganz gut zu Fuß, will aber nicht laufen. Näxten Sonntag die kleine Blümchenpflückerrunde und dann ist gut, dann wird wieder gefahren.


----------



## juk (28. September 2013)

Nach der Feiertagswoche wollte ich eigentlich zu Nite-Duathlon-rides aufrufen.


----------



## Hobb (28. September 2013)

In der Woche wäre ich gern dabei.

Kleiner Nachtrag: man liest hier ein wenig, postet etwas und zack: sitzt man auf dem Rad und saust durch's Oellager. Schöner Abend, schöner Niteride!

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## gewichtheber (29. September 2013)

Danke für die Blumen!
Es war schon abenteuerlich, wie man nach mäßiger Laufzeit mit dem MTB durch das Feld pflügen konnte. Sobald es technisch wurde oder schnell, befand man sich nur auf der Überholspur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (29. September 2013)

Na da hat doch die Streckenbesichtigung was gebracht  ... Haben Martin gleich an 2 Stellen gesehen .


----------



## Twinkie (29. September 2013)

dafür haben wir euch gar nicht gesehen....


----------



## kiko (29. September 2013)

nachtweidesee is frei. soweit ich das im dunkeln zu fuss so beurteilen konnte.


----------



## Hobb (30. September 2013)

Noch 'n neues Hobby? 

Darkwalk?

Nee im Ernst, Danke für den Tip.  Ich wollte wohl auch mal wieder AB und Pellens langrollen.


----------



## juk (30. September 2013)

Fortbewegung ohne Rad ist sooo sinnlos! 







...und schmerzhaft.


----------



## Hobb (30. September 2013)

Wo tut es denn weh?

Wünsche Gutes und Schnelles Regenerieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (30. September 2013)

Wo nich?? 

Danke, ich hoffe die Wünsche wirken.


----------



## kiko (30. September 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Fortbewegung ohne Rad ist sooo sinnlos!



....aber ich habe doch räder. 2 an jedem fahrzeug
wollte nur euchzuliebe nicht den schönen pfad am see mit 4,6zoll reifen umpflügen.


----------



## Hobb (30. September 2013)

Danke dafür!

Dat gehört sich aber auch nicht.


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2013)

Für kurzentschlossene:

Ich würde heute gerne zwischen 18:30 und 19:00 Uhr zum einem kleinen Niteride ab Oyter See starten. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Hobb (8. Oktober 2013)

moin,
na klar, ich! 

Ich werde einfach ab 18:30 am See hin- und herfahren, wir treffen uns dann schon.


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2013)

Kannst auch gerne bei mir klingeln! Bin ab 18:30 höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon fertig. (wenn ich alles Zubehör sofort finde)


----------



## Hobb (8. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sind noch mehr spontan interessiert.


----------



## scarab (8. Oktober 2013)

An einen niteride habe ich gerade erst gestern gedacht, nachdem es bereits gegen 19.00 Uhr doch schon recht dunkel ist.

Ich wäre jedenfalls gerne mit dabei und würde ggf. auch direkt bei Jürgen gegen 18.30 Uhr vorbeifahren.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## kiko (8. Oktober 2013)

hab übrigens noch einen sigma lion akku mit ladegerät zu verschenken. wenn den jemand braucht, tauch ich mal bei einem eurer nightrides auf.


----------



## Hobb (9. Oktober 2013)

moin,
für den Akku braucht man wohl die passende Lampe, und so'n Elektroniktrixer bin ich ja leider nicht. Aber wegschmeißen brauchste die nicht.

Für Jan: Xenon dark-black orange blue. 
Juk hat wohl die Liner auch in Orange, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
... und hätte es BSA-Gewinde hätte ich wohl auch eines ....


Vielen Dank für die schöne Runde gestern Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2013)

Sigma Akku müsste bei mir passen. Ich habe zwar keinen Mangel, aber bevor der weg kommt... 

Ralf, wenn Du mit Liner die Zughüllen meinst, dann haste recht.


----------



## Hobb (9. Oktober 2013)

Huch, natürlich Zughülle.

Durch Liner läuft beim Laserlöten der Lötdraht. Sieht aus wie Zughülle und gibt's bei uns auf der Arbeit in blau und ......orange.


----------



## kiko (9. Oktober 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Sigma Akku müsste bei mir passen. Ich habe zwar keinen Mangel, aber bevor der weg kommt...



...dann hab ich mal nen auge druff, wann und wo du mal auftauchst.


----------



## Hobb (10. Oktober 2013)

soooo,
Crosserrunde wollte ich ja noch ansagen. Hardtail ist auch ok.

Sonntag ab Weserwehr, 10:30

Wer kann der soll, wer nich der eben ein ander Mal.


----------



## MaldeamStart (10. Oktober 2013)

Daaaanke für die Ansage 

Seit ein paar Wochen immer wieder aufkeimende Erkältungsanflüge unklarer Ursache - ich muss sehen, wie fit ich bis dahin bin. Gestern noch fiebrig.

Rechne mal nicht mit mir - auch wenn es schwer fällt, das neben dem Bett hängende, wieder aufs Gelände vorbereitete Rad hängen zu sehen :/

Mal schauen!


----------



## Hobb (11. Oktober 2013)

moin Malte,
mit viel Resonanz rechne ich nicht aber ich bin natürlich wie immer am Treff wenn ich etwas ansage.

Das mit der Schnodderseuche ist natürlich nicht so schön. Querfeldeinfieber, auch chronisch, ist einem da doch schon lieber. 

Gute und schnelle Genesung
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (11. Oktober 2013)

Moin Ralf,

ich bin am Wochenende leider nicht in HB, sonst wäre ich auch dabei.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## dinosaur (12. Oktober 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> soooo,
> Crosserrunde wollte ich ja noch ansagen. Hardtail ist auch ok.
> 
> Sonntag ab Weserwehr, 10:30
> ...




Arbeiten


----------



## Hobb (12. Oktober 2013)

Näxtmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (14. Oktober 2013)

moin,
beim Niteride bin ich diese Woche nicht dabei. Arbeit ist ja fast genauso schön.


----------



## juk (15. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es hier eigentlich auch Interessenten für Niterides ab HaW? In der Woche könnte/wollte ich ab ca. 18:00 bis 18:15 dort starten.

Ansonsten ringe ich noch mit mir, ob ich heute abend wieder in Richtung Öllager aufbreche. Wenn mich da jemand anschubst, klappt es sicher.


----------



## Hobb (15. Oktober 2013)

Haus am Walde?, na klar, warum nicht! 

Der Treffpunkt ist mir eigentlich egal, nur darf es bei den Niterides nicht zu spät losgehen. Am nächsten Morgen steh ich um 05:00 auf und soll um 06:00 topfit an die Arbeit gehen.  Start um 18:00 bis 18:30 ist ok, das ziehe ich diesen Winter durch solange es geht. Ganz allgemein: Das mit der Startzeit ist aber mein "Problem", wenn sich für spätere Zeiten mehrere Mitfahrer finden dann ist das ja auch ok. Ich finde schon einen Grund zum Fahren.


----------



## dinosaur (15. Oktober 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich auch Interessenten für Niterides ab HaW? In der Woche könnte/wollte ich ab ca. 18:00 bis 18:15 dort starten.



Ich würd dann mal Morgen, Mittwoch, HaW ab 18:30 vorschlagen!
AB-Trail rocken   (Do kann ich nicht, Fr wohl Regen)

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (15. Oktober 2013)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Ich würd dann mal Morgen, Mittwoch, HaW ab 18:30 vorschlagen!



Dann ist das hiermit gebucht!


----------



## juk (17. Oktober 2013)

@dinosaur
Auf der Runde um den Gramker Feldmarksee müssen wir nächstes Mal auf's große Blatt schalten. Da hält doch tatsächlich ein uns nicht ganz unbekannter Fahrer den Strava-Rekord. Seit nunmehr *3 Jahren!* http://www.strava.com/segments/mtb-runde-feldmarksee-3862494


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (21. Oktober 2013)

*Dienstag:* Niteride inkl. Rekordjagd ab HaW? 18:15 oder 18:30?


----------



## Hobb (21. Oktober 2013)

Rekordjagd klingt gut.

"Kein Sport" nicht, ich meld ich erstmal für unbestimmte Zeit ab und kuriere ein paar kleine Wehwehchen aus.

... ist eh zu warm zum radfahren ......


----------



## juk (21. Oktober 2013)

oar, nee. Was' passiert? Oder war der Mara doch zu viel des Guten? Gutes auskurieren!


----------



## Hobb (21. Oktober 2013)

nix, hab nur allgemein etwas zu viel getan in der letzten Zeit. Hätte eben nicht 2 Tage nach dem Mara mit Euch fahren sollen und 2 Tage danach nicht die 150er Runde.

Aber mal davon abgesehen, war schön in den HaBe.


----------



## juk (22. Oktober 2013)

So, kleine Planänderung. Heute keine Rekordjagd ab HaW. Vielleicht morgen oder Donnerstag?

Werde heute abend auf den Haustrails einige Strava-Segmente anlegen.


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Oktober 2013)

So so ... immer auf die Leute die sich nicht mehr wehren können  . Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich da ein KOM habe. Ich habe nur irgendwann mal alle meine Trainingsprotokolle in Strava geladen. 

Aber bitte gerne  ... Ich komme auch gerne mal wieder nach Bremen  

Sehr gerne könnt ihr auch immer auf KOM jagd in den Habe´s gehen


----------



## juk (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde demnäxt auf den Sigma Rox 10 umsteigen. Dann geht die Jagd erst richtig los!


----------



## dinosaur (22. Oktober 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Ich werde demnäxt auf den Sigma Rox 10 umsteigen. Dann geht die Jagd erst richtig los!



Leider die Tage keine Zeit
Meine Seerunde hat 5:00 gedauert

Ciao
dino


----------



## Twinkie (22. Oktober 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Ich werde demnäxt auf den Sigma Rox 10 umsteigen. Dann geht die Jagd erst richtig los!


----------



## scarab (24. Oktober 2013)

So, ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Letzte Woche hatte ich Urlaub, den ich hierfür genutzt habe.



Hobb schrieb:


> Für Jan: Xenon dark-black orange blue.
> Juk hat wohl die Liner auch in Orange, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
> ... und hätte es BSA-Gewinde hätte ich wohl auch eines ....



Den Rahmen hatte ich mir auch direkt nach dem niteride gegoogelt. Sehr nett, für einen Plastikbomber.  Emotionen werden bei mir doch eher durch sowas geweckt.



Hobb schrieb:


> soooo,
> Crosserrunde wollte ich ja noch ansagen. Hardtail ist auch ok.
> 
> Sonntag ab Weserwehr, 10:30
> ...



Hier war ich ungefähr 10 Minuten zu spät. Bin dann auf eigene Faust auf zum Warwer Sand in der Hoffnung Dich zu treffen. Nach ca. einer Stunde im Warwer Sand bin ich über Hohen Berg, Krusenberg und Achim zurück nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (24. Oktober 2013)

scarab schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Letzte Woche hatte ich Urlaub, den ich hierfür genutzt habe.



Sehr schön



scarab schrieb:


> Den Rahmen hatte ich mir auch direkt nach dem niteride gegoogelt. Sehr nett, für einen Plastikbomber.  Emotionen werden bei mir doch eher durch sowas geweckt.



Auch sehr schön.



scarab schrieb:


> Hier war ich ungefähr 10 Minuten zu spät. Bin dann auf eigene Faust auf zum Warwer Sand in der Hoffnung Dich zu treffen. Nach ca. einer Stunde im Warwer Sand bin ich über Hohen Berg, Krusenberg und Achim zurück nach Hause.



Schade, das tut mir leid. Ich war schon früh am Treff und habe 7 - 8 Minuten gewartet. Ja, im Warwer Sand bin ich tatsächlich gewesen.

.....


----------



## juk (27. Oktober 2013)

Wir müssen hier langsam mal wieder über den nächsten Niteride-Termin reden.  Da bleibt der Plastikbomber auch zu Hause.  Ich hoffe, alle Sportverbote sind Geschichte!

Dienstag ab Oyten, Mittwoch ab HaW? Oder umgekehrt.


----------



## scarab (28. Oktober 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Wir müssen hier langsam mal wieder über den nächsten Niteride-Termin reden.  Da bleibt der Plastikbomber auch zu Hause.  Ich hoffe, alle Sportverbote sind Geschichte!
> 
> Dienstag ab Oyten, Mittwoch ab HaW? Oder umgekehrt.



Ich hebe mal den Arm für Mittwoch ab Oyten.


----------



## Hobb (28. Oktober 2013)

Negativ, frühestens in 3 Wochen


----------



## juk (28. Oktober 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Negativ, frühestens in 3 Wochen



 Boah, das ist ja fies. Das gibt sicher Entzugserscheinungen!

 @scarab
Dann also Mittwoch. Ab 18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr? Man könnte sich evtl. auch am "Pestalozzihügel" treffen, bei der Ausfahrt vom Fussballplatz. Ich würde gerne nochmal über den Wurzeltrail bei der Tennishalle bügeln.


----------



## dinosaur (28. Oktober 2013)

Leider diese Woche keine Zeit
Und wenn ich an das Holz denke, das es gerade auf die trails weht, könnte ich jetzt schon kotzen.

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (28. Oktober 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Boah, das ist ja fies. Das gibt sicher Entzugserscheinungen!



So schlimm?  Nicht traurig sein, bin doch nur ein paar Wochen weg.


----------



## scarab (29. Oktober 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Dann also Mittwoch. Ab 18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr? Man könnte sich evtl. auch am "Pestalozzihügel" treffen, bei der Ausfahrt vom Fussballplatz. Ich würde gerne nochmal über den Wurzeltrail bei der Tennishalle bügeln.



Gerne 18:30 Uhr am Pestalozzihügel. Den Wurzeltrail an der Tennis halle kenne ich gar nicht. Den musst Du mir mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen.



Hobb schrieb:


> Negativ, frühestens in 3 Wochen



Drei Wochen ohne den Führer. Ich hoffe, wir haben uns bis zu Deiner Rückkehr aus dem Öllager herausgefunden.


----------



## juk (29. Oktober 2013)

scarab schrieb:


> Gerne 18:30 Uhr am Pestalozzihügel. Den Wurzeltrail an der Tennis halle kenne ich gar nicht. Den musst Du mir mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen.



Hm... 18:30 könnte knapp werden, wenn es nicht direkt vor meiner Haustür losgeht. Evtl. ist 18:45 besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (29. Oktober 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Hm... 18:30 könnte knapp werden, wenn es nicht direkt vor meiner Haustür losgeht. Evtl. ist 18:45 besser.



Dann lass uns lieber 18.45 Uhr treffen. Mir soll´s recht sein.


----------



## Hobb (30. Oktober 2013)

scarab schrieb:


> Drei Wochen ohne den Führer. Ich hoffe, wir haben uns bis zu Deiner Rückkehr aus dem Öllager herausgefunden.



Ihr macht das schon!  Wer weiß ob ich überhaupt zurückkomme. 

Eigentlich hatte das Fahren auf der Strasse seinen Reiz verloren aber nun ist doch ein adäquater Rahmen zu mir unterwegs. Ma gucken ob da ein Rad draus wird oder ob der nur als exklusive Wanddeko für die Werkstatt taugt.


----------



## juk (31. Oktober 2013)

Feine Runde durch einen völlig neu sortierten Wald war das!  Ohne Fööhrer gar nicht so einfach, aber man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.

Bis demnäxt!


----------



## Hobb (31. Oktober 2013)

Kannte Jan den Wurzeltrail wirklich noch nicht? Oder war das eher so der "ach-den-meinste" Effekt?


----------



## juk (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich fürchte, tatsächlich ersteres.


----------



## Hobb (31. Oktober 2013)

Immer schön etwas neues zu finden.

Hab letzten Winter auch noch was gefunden. Ist aber für 'nen Niteride ab Oyten 'n büschen weit weg. Können wir mal Sonntags mitnehmen wenn wir im Warwer Sand sind. 
.....irgendwann mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (1. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Immer schön etwas neues zu finden.



In der Tat. In unserer Region ist man ja für den kleinsten Trail dankbar. 
Bin gespannt auf irgendwann & irgendwo.


----------



## gewichtheber (1. November 2013)

Lösung: Velo in KFZ laden und Mattin besuchen 

...oder mal wieder gen Harz reisen?


----------



## Hobb (2. November 2013)

tztztz, kaum ist hier wieder Leben im Thread schon beginnen die Abwerbeversuche. Unglaublich.


----------



## scarab (2. November 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Feine Runde durch einen völlig neu sortierten Wald war das!  Ohne Fööhrer gar nicht so einfach, aber man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.
> 
> Bis demnäxt!



Yep, hat Spass gemacht und der Spuren von Christian im Stadtwald waren wirklich sehenswert, wobei wir im Dunkeln das ganze Ausmaß gar nicht erkennen konnten. 



Hobb schrieb:


> Kannte Jan den Wurzeltrail wirklich noch nicht? Oder war das eher so der "ach-den-meinste" Effekt?



Nee, den kannte ich wirklich nicht. Bin da aus irgendwelchen Gründen immer geradeaus Richtung Tennishalle weiter. Da werde ich jetzt jedemfalls häufiger mal durchfahren.



Hobb schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte das Fahren auf der Strasse seinen Reiz verloren aber nun ist doch ein adäquater Rahmen zu mir unterwegs. Ma gucken ob da ein Rad draus wird oder ob der nur als exklusive Wanddeko für die Werkstatt taugt.



Das hört sich ja vielversprechend an. Möchtest Du schon mehr verraten? Ich bin schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## Hobb (2. November 2013)

Ach, nix besonderes. Älteres, gereiftes Aluminium mit Plastikforke.

"Sie sind hoffentlich mit dem Auto da?!" meinte die Frau im Laden als sie angestrengt den großen Karton vor den Tresen zog. 



Nee, es ist schon Tradition das ich Rahmensets immer mit dem Rad abhole.

Leichte Gebrauchsspuren, aber offensichtlich substanziell in Ordnung. Ob ich jetzt für den Aufbau einen der Crosser fledder oder ein paar Teile kaufe ist noch nicht entschieden. Als erstes hab ich da mal die ebenfalls gut gereifte güldene Klemme drangeschmissen. Ist also schon fast fertig, die Kiste.

Radbasteln macht Spaß, man sollte das nicht zu Ernst nehmen. Den Rest gibt es pó á pó dans le bloc


----------



## gewichtheber (2. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> tztztz, kaum ist hier wieder Leben im Thread schon beginnen die Abwerbeversuche. Unglaublich.



Der juk hat genug Platz im KFZ, schließ dich doch an


----------



## Hobb (2. November 2013)

... oder so. 

Normalerweise lasse ich mich gern für fast alles begeistern was man im Bremer Umland mit Querfeldeinrädern machen kann aber für den Moment muß ich mal passen, ich schwächel gerade etwas.


----------



## juk (2. November 2013)

Ein Gruß vom Christian.


----------



## scarab (2. November 2013)

Ralf, was immer das für ein Rahmen ist, für die Wand ist er bestimmt zu schade. Viel ist auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen, allerdings gibt vielleicht das Foto in Deinem Blog einen weiteren Hinweis.

btw: Fast das identische Paket habe ich heute zur Post gebracht. Oben schön mit den Cutermesser auf die zulässigen 60 cm gekürzt. Dann mit Paketband fixiert und an der Seite sind die Grifflöcher zu sehen. Allerdings stand auf der Seite Islabikes und drin war der Rahmen meines ersten Fully´s.  Hoffentlich wird es in Sachsen-Anhalt noch einmal aufgebaut.


----------



## juk (3. November 2013)

Ich will auch den Rahmen sehen. So ein Teaser-Foto grenzt ja an Folter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (3. November 2013)

Schwarz, schlicht, schön. Stevens. 

Bin extra für ein Foto für Euch mit dem Rahmen in den Park gelaufen, da wo andere mit den Hunden hingehen.


----------



## scarab (3. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Schwarz, schlicht, schön. Stevens.
> 
> Bin extra für ein Foto für Euch mit dem Rahmen in den Park gelaufen, da wo andere mit den Hunden hingehen.



Ein schwarz, rot, goldener Aufbau wäre doch mal patriotisch.


----------



## juk (3. November 2013)

oar neeee....


----------



## scarab (3. November 2013)

Hatte vorhin nur schnell aus dem Ambiente am Osterdeich geantwortet und doch mobil direkt ein emoticon vergessen



scarab schrieb:


> Ein schwarz, rot, goldener Aufbau wäre doch mal patriotisch.


 

Ein nettes Fußballspiel und ein Tatort später konnte ich mir nun den Rahmen ansehen und muß Dich zu dem Schnapper beglückwünschen. Auf dem Foto sieht er tadellos aus und wenn der Test so positiv ausgefallen ist, wirst hoffentlich Du noch viel Spass mit dem Rahmen haben.


----------



## juk (4. November 2013)

Ich wunder mich die ganze Zeit... Wo isn das Foto? Ich seh nix. Mein RSS-Feed vom wordpress-blog aktualisiert sich nicht mehr. Dann benutze ich halt mein Bookmark. Wie früher. Zu Netscapes Zeiten.


----------



## Twinkie (5. November 2013)

ein Ass-Peng  Naja zu Schwarz passt ja nun alles...wobei Schwarz-Rot weiterhin HIP zu sein scheint. Da hat der Jan nich ganz unrecht mit seinem Vorschlag.  Wir warten gespannt. 









...und ungeduldich.


----------



## juk (6. November 2013)

Junge Leute zum mitreisen gesucht:
Morgen (Donnerstag), 18:30 Uhr Niteride ab HaW!


----------



## scarab (7. November 2013)

Ich bin für heute raus. Komme frühestens 18.00 Uhr nach Hause. Hätte für den Termin das Rad schon zu Arbeit mitnehmen müssen. Dafür habe ich habe die Ankündigung zu spät gelesen.

Trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## juk (7. November 2013)

scarab schrieb:


> Komme frühestens 18.00 Uhr nach Hause. Hätte für den Termin das Rad schon zu Arbeit mitnehmen müssen.



Geht mir genau so. Mach ich genau so. Was tut man nicht alles, um nicht ständig die selbe Runde fahren zu müssen. 

Terminfindung ging übrigens über das Gesichtsbuch. Da gibts ne Gruppe Rennrad Bremen und umzu, oder so ähnlich.

Wollte es hier aber nicht unerwähnt lassen, nicht dass es heisst da trainiert jemand heimlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (8. November 2013)

moin,
wieder online. 

Hab am Sonntag im bloc geschrieben und dann schön Musik gehört um mich später vom lauten Heulen des Lüfters wecken zu lassen. Hab noch versucht die Festplatte mit Ibuprofifeen zu retten aber nix zu machen. 

Der Renner bekommt blink-blink, siehe hintere Bremse. vielleicht auch mit roten und/oder güldenen Tupfern. Danke für die Tips! 

....wird bekommen, denn erstmal darf ich nun hier alles einrichten. 

So denn: Gute Fahrt und Schönes WE allenthalben.
ralf


----------



## Hobb (9. November 2013)

moin,
tut mir sehr Leid wenn es mit den Fotos im bloc so viel Arbeit macht. Einfach ignorieren.

Hoffentlich klappt das hier besser. Extra für Euch zum schmunzeln:

Schöner stürzen!





.... aber nun bitte nicht heimlich trainieren fahren.


----------



## scarab (11. November 2013)

Ich habe hier auch noch einige alte BIKE-Hefte liegen, die bis ins Jahr 1992 zurück reichen. Da schaue ich auch noch gerne rein. Ich würde es wohl auch nicht übers Herz bringen, die wegzuwerfen. Viele Sachen wiederholen sich zwar. Aber solche Leckerbissen wie bsw. Tips & Tricks zum schöner Stürzen kommen nieee wieder.  

Außerdem finde ich die Entwicklung der Technik interessant. Erste Test der STX-RC! Ich hatte damals an meinem 1996iger GT Backwoods die STX und war total begeistert.


----------



## Hobb (11. November 2013)

Das nopogo hatte auch STX-RC. Die Schalter sind ja inzwischen an einem der Ht und die Naben stehen in einer Garage in Oyten.


----------



## Hobb (12. November 2013)

moin,
die Diskussion im Deister-Thread ist gerade mal wieder bunt wie Herbstlaub. Trotzdem bleibt noch Muse ein Video aus den Anfängen des Downhill zu verlinken. Dieses hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdQo9fWkw8U"]MTB Downhill Worldcup Kaprun sehr tief fliegende Bike Pioniere;-) - YouTube[/nomedia]


Paßt irgendwie auch zum "Schöner stürzen" und dem "ollen Kram". 

Das Backwoods hab ich vorhin auch im Bike-Katalog gefunden. 

Wird Zeit das ich auch bald mal wieder auf's Rad komme.


----------



## juk (12. November 2013)

Immer wieder lustig! 

Ach ja, meine ersten MTB-Versuche waren deutlich später, aber ähnlich erfolgreich. Jedoch nicht so bunt. 


Morgen (Mittwoch) Niteride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (13. November 2013)

Jürgen, ich hätte heute so ab 18:45 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## juk (13. November 2013)

Haha. Ich hab heute morgen schon so gefroren, dass ich dachte "Hoffentlich meldet sich keiner!".  Nun gut, zum Glück hat sich doch einer gemeldet und der innere Schweinehund wurde erlegt. 

1845 beim Fussiplatz?


----------



## scarab (13. November 2013)

Frostbeule! Dreh´doch mal die Klimaanlage hoch. Ich fühle mich immer bei 23 °C ganz wohl.

18:45 Uhr am Fussballplatz ist perferkt.


----------



## juk (13. November 2013)

Die Klimaanlage, die ich benötige wird gerade gewartet. Bekomme ich frühestens im Mai zurück. Und selbst dann ist sie nur kurz einsatzbereit und ständig kapott! :/


----------



## Hobb (17. November 2013)

moin,
dafür war doch heute prima Klima, oder?

Gut, Nebel und Nieselregen. Aber wenn man eine gefühlte Ewigkeit nicht mehr draußen im Wald gewesen ist......!

Schneller als die Selbstauslöserpolizei es erlaubt bin ich heute gerollt. Aber das neue Betriebssystem und/oder der "Ddos-Angriff" verhindern das Hochladen des Beweisfotos. Mußte schon auf Rr-News ausweichen. 

Durch den Wald rollen ist immer wieder schön.


----------



## juk (18. November 2013)

Hurra, der Hobb rollt wieder. Dann ist ja mit steigender Beteiligung bei den näxten Niterides zu rechnen. 

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Mittwoch, 18:45 Uhr?


----------



## Hobb (18. November 2013)

Ne Du, ohne mich, erstmal wieder fit werden. Rollen allein genügt ja nicht.  

... aber trotzdem Vielen Dank!


----------



## juk (18. November 2013)

Deine Grundlage stimmt doch sicher.


----------



## Hobb (18. November 2013)

Unfit, übergewichtig und übervorsichtig, das ist die Grundlage.

Bin gestern auf dem kleinen Blatt von Sudweyhe nach Barrien geeiert. Es kann nur besser werden. 

.. ich arbeite daran ...

Wenn es jetzt tatsächlich kalt wird kann man draußen ja eh nix anderes machen als radfahren.


----------



## scarab (18. November 2013)

Ich werde auch mal aussetzen. Konnte letzten Donnerstag und Freitag kaum laufen (Wade hart). Über das letzte Wochende ist es zwar entscheidend besser geworden. Ich will aber nichts riskieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (18. November 2013)

Hört sich schmerzhaft an. Wünsche schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Twinkie (18. November 2013)

wenn die krankheitsposts den aktivitäten überlegen sind, wird der frett umbenannt...nur schonma so als info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gute besserung an alle geplagten und befallenen


----------



## juk (19. November 2013)

"Alte kranke Säcke aus HB"?


----------



## Hobb (19. November 2013)

Du traust Dich was!

Das wäre auch gleichzeitig ein schöner Teamname für den WP der gleichzeitig erklärt warum niemand etwas einträgt (bzw. macht).


----------



## Hobb (19. November 2013)

Das Rad hat Platten.


----------



## Geestraider (19. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Das Rad hat Platten.
> Nicht das du noch den zorn der vinylliebhaber auf dich ziehst


----------



## juk (19. November 2013)

Wer weiss, welche Jugendsünden Ralf in seinem Vinylarchiv hatte, die nun eine würdige Verwendung gefunden haben.


----------



## Hobb (19. November 2013)

Als die Nachbarn vor 10 Jahren ausgezogen sind hat sie mir 'nen ganzen Stapel in die Hand gedrückt: "Du hast doch schon so viele Platten!"
Partyhits der 70er und sowas, alles nix für mich aber wenn Ihr da mal gucken wollt ob was für Euch dabei ist, kein Problem. Ansonsten hab ich 
noch ein paar Ideen wie man die würdig zweckentfremden kann.

Eine Wanduhr ist inzwischen auch fertig. Vinylliebhaber finden das ok.

Wie ist mit radfahren?  Sonntag?


----------



## Geestraider (19. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich
> noch ein paar Ideen wie man die würdig zweckentfremden kann.


auch ne gute idee http://www.tipton.hu/
keine ahnung ob die auch bikebrillen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (19. November 2013)

Bestimmt, wenn man damit Kohle machen kann.

Flaschenhalter ginge ja vielleicht auch.


----------



## scarab (20. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche.

Am Wochenende würde ich mir eine Tour zutrauen. Aufgrund anderweitiger Verpflichtungen kann ich allerdings nur am Sonnabend möglichst spät mit einer Rückkehr kurz bevor es dunkel wird. Abfahrt vielleicht so gegen 13.00 UHR? Wäre schon, wenn das passt.



Hobb schrieb:


> Wie ist mit radfahren?  Sonntag?


----------



## Hobb (21. November 2013)

Das paßt gut.

Vielleicht mal wieder Richtung Etelsen / Cluvenhagen?


----------



## juk (21. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal wieder Richtung Etelsen / Cluvenhagen?



Da wäre ich dabei.


----------



## scarab (21. November 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an.

13.00 Uhr bei Jürgen?


----------



## Hobb (21. November 2013)

Das können wir natürlich so machen aber ich werde keinen Treffpunkt vor der Haustür von Jürgen ansagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (22. November 2013)

Na, das habt ihr euch ja wieder gut überlegt. Wenn ihr schön warm gefahren seid, könnt ihr mich direkt nach dem Startschuss aus den Schuhen fahren. 

Also denn, bis morgen 1300.


----------



## Hobb (22. November 2013)

Hab nix dagegen wenn Du Dich vorher noch ein paar Stunden warmfährst.


----------



## Busfahrer100 (22. November 2013)

Moin! Bin neu hier und würde gerne mitfahren, morgen um 13h. Kann mich jemand in Walle aufsammeln? Irgendwo Ecke Steffensweg, viell. Kreuzung Elisabethstrasse? 
Bin ganz froh, dass es hier dieses Forum gibt, kannte ich bis vor ein paar Minuten noch nicht. Hat mich ein freundlicher ADFC Mann drauf gebracht. Bin seit 2009 in Hb und war schon immer am gucken und überlegen, ob es hier nicht ein paar Leute gibt, mit denen man mal zusammen fahren könnte. Habe da im Emsland in Lingen gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Vorher war ich in Stuttgart, davor in Tübingen, da machte ein Mountainbike echt Sinn =) Aber ich finde auch im eher flachen Norden macht es Spaß, Trails zu fahren und zu entdecken.


----------



## juk (22. November 2013)

Moin,

Busfahrer100! Walle liegt für keinen der 3 beteiligten auf dem Weg. Wir starten morgen in Oyten, Nähe Oyter See. Das wären für dich schon mind. 45 Minuten Anfahrt. Ob sich das lohnt?


----------



## scarab (22. November 2013)

juk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Busfahrer100! Walle liegt für keinen der 3 beteiligten auf dem Weg. Wir starten morgen in Oyten, Nähe Oyter See. Das wären für dich schon mind. 45 Minuten Anfahrt. Ob sich das lohnt?



45 Minuten wird nicht reichen. Mit dem Rad bist Du locker über eine Stunde unterwegs (25 km). Es macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn Du direkt mit dem Auto zum Oyter See kommst.


----------



## Busfahrer100 (23. November 2013)

Hm. Ja. MUss ich mal sehen. Das Wetter ist bislang ja kein Hinderungsgrund. Der Bus, in den das Rad bequem paßt, ist zwar im Winterschlaf, aber ein anderers Vierrad könnte ich vermutlich auch zur Hilfe nehmen. Die Tour geht dann bis etwa 17h, nehm ich an?
Auch wenn ich heute früh arbeitsbedingt schon recht früh wieder raus mußte, obwohl die Geburtstagsfeier bei den Nachbarn gestern doch länger ging und ich ne Menge aufm Zettel habe, für das Wochenende: Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich trotzdem mal den HIntern hoch bekommen sollte...


----------



## Hobb (23. November 2013)

moin,

Willkommen im Forum.

Nicht ganz 17:00, Jan will ja vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## Busfahrer100 (23. November 2013)

Ach schade, ich schaffe es nicht  Jetzt haben mir andere Nachbarn auch noch den Wagen weggenommen, dafür mache ich deren Anhänger leer, den ich morgen brauche..  Bekomme nicht alles unter einen Hut. Aber ich will sehen, dass ich die nächste Gelegenheit zum Rudel-Radeln nutze! Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank! 
Mario


----------



## Twinkie (24. November 2013)

näxtes mal lass mir erst mal eure tetanusbescheinigungen zeigen!


----------



## Hobb (24. November 2013)

Jan meinte Christian wäre schuld. War aber ein Mißverständnis wie sich sofort herrausstellte.

Zu Risiken fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Waldi Hartmann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (25. November 2013)

moin,
das mit dem Mißverständnis ist so gelaufen: Wir sind gerade an einem der umgestürzten Bäume vorbeigefahren als ich gemerkt habe das wir nur noch zu zweit sind. Irgendwie hab ich wohl "Ohh" oder sowas gesagt und bin angehalten worauf Jan meinte "das war *Christian* ". ...nö, das nich, Juk fehlt!

Aber irgendwie haben wir wohl einen schlechten Ruf. Oder wie soll man es verstehen wenn ein entgegenkommender Mtbr kehrt macht und augenscheinlich die Flucht ergreift? Gut, mit geklautem Mtb unterwegs sein wäre auch eine Möglichkeit?

Sei es drum, war eine feine Runde und ich werde künftig häufiger in die Ecke fahren. Hoffentlich fällt zumindest erstmal bis Weihnachten nicht so viel Schnee. Von mir aus auch gar keiner.


----------



## juk (25. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> ...nö, das nich, Juk fehlt!



Nönö. Ich war nur woanders. 
...und hab mich ähm, äh, ... ausgeruht.


----------



## Twinkie (25. November 2013)

no brunch!  bei dem angekündigten frost wird es wohl keinen christian mehr geben in naher zukunft.


----------



## Hobb (29. November 2013)

moin,
Sonntag radfahren?


----------



## juk (29. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> Sonntag radfahren?



Was sonst?


----------



## scarab (30. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> Sonntag radfahren?



Gleich morgens (so gegen 9.00 Uhr), damit ich Nachmittag das erste Licht anmachen kann?


----------



## Geestraider (30. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> Sonntag radfahren?



was du heute kannst besorgen...


----------



## Hobb (30. November 2013)

moin,
09:00 ist aber früh. Da brauche ich ja fast noch Licht bei der Anfahrt.

Wo treffen? Soll ich Jan abholen damit wir anschließend gucken ob Juk schon wach ist?


----------



## Twinkie (30. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> gucken ob Juk schon wach ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (30. November 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> 09:00 ist aber früh. Da brauche ich ja fast noch Licht bei der Anfahrt.
> 
> Wo treffen? Soll ich Jan abholen damit wir anschließend gucken ob Juk schon wach ist?



In der Tat sehr früh. Aber ich würde mich bemühen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scarab (30. November 2013)

Ralf, wäre schön, wenn Du mich abholen könntest.

Bei der Zeit lasse ich mit mir reden. Ich denke 9.30 Uhr ist völlig ausreichend. 

gn8
Jan


----------



## Hobb (30. November 2013)

Dann werde ich gegen 09:30 bei Jan vorbeifahren und danach gucken wir mal beim Twuk-Team vorbei.


----------



## Hobb (1. Dezember 2013)

War schön, auch wenn ich jetzt all die Hm spüre.

Nächstes WE hab ich keine Zeit. Da dürft Ihr Euch ohne mich Bremser austoben. 

Schöne Atzventztzeit allen


----------



## Hobb (10. Dezember 2013)

moin zusammen,
nix mehr los hier?


----------



## kiko (11. Dezember 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> nix mehr los hier?



dat täuscht akut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (12. Dezember 2013)

... aba sowas von ....

Für 'ne kleine Runde am Sonntag reicht die Zeit bei mir.


----------



## juk (12. Dezember 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> ... aba sowas von ....
> 
> Für 'ne kleine Runde am Sonntag reicht die Zeit bei mir.



Ich glaub, bei mir auch.


----------



## Hobb (12. Dezember 2013)

Barrien oder Cluvenhagen wären meine Favoriten.

Eigentlich müßte es ja "Barrien *und *Cluvenhagen sind meine Favoriten" heißen. Aber bevor Panik aufkommt. Also sachlich lieber "oder".


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2013)

Sonntag um 10:00 in good old Oyten?


----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2013)

die "neuen" nachbarn fahren heute schon


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2013)

Na dann Viel Spaß!


----------



## juk (14. Dezember 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Sonntag um 10:00 in good old Oyten?



Wär okay für mich. Hoffe, es ist morgen nicht so fies nass-kalt!


----------



## Hobb (14. Dezember 2013)

Meine Schuld wenn es fies nass-kalt ist. Hatte mich ja deutlich gegen Schnee festgelegt.


----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2013)

heute war super! pünktlich zum start hörte der niesel auf


----------



## scarab (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, war allerdings am Wochenende nicht in der Region.

Hoffentlich seid Ihr nicht zu nass geworden. Wir mussten heute unseren vormittäglichen Spaziergang aufgrund des Regens abbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (15. Dezember 2013)

moin Jan,
wir sind später los und da hat es dann auch nicht mehr geregnet.  Alles bestens.

Für das nächste WE melde ich mich dann schon mal wieder ab. Ob ich zwischen den Jahren fahre hängt vom Wetter ab.

Bis die Tage


----------



## juk (18. Dezember 2013)

Hurra, wir können uns jetzt liken!  Und Gewinner-Buttons gibbet. Ich schnall ab!


----------



## Hobb (18. Dezember 2013)

Na toll .......

dissen geht auch. Yeahhh

Aber wichtig ist ja das man sich nach wie vor zum Radfahren verabreden kann.


----------



## juk (18. Dezember 2013)

Das hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Ich seh halt nur die positiven Dinge!  Ich mach nen neuen Helm-Fred auf und lass mich dissen!


----------



## Hobb (18. Dezember 2013)

Wo wo wo???

Meinen eigenen Beitrag kann ich leider nicht abbewerten. Schadeeeeeee

Der breite Rand nervt jetzt schon. Da war doch sonst immer so lustige Werbung. Oder?


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin, 

nachdem ich jetzt fast ne Woche außergefecht gesetzt bin/war, kann ich Euch gerne anbieten zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr hier in den Habe´s einmal eine ganz lockere Tour zu drehen. Ich behalte mal den BremerBereich im Auge, da ich gerne mal wieder den AB Trail, Weyerberg oder Syke fahren wollen würde. 

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg und ein frohes Fest


----------



## Hobb (18. Dezember 2013)

Hi Christian,
da findet sich bestimmt was. Auf dem AB sollteste vorsichtig sein. Auf dem ersten Abschnitt zum Tierheim wurde gebuddelt, da kannste jetzt abheben.


----------



## scarab (19. Dezember 2013)

Nein, jetzt kann jeder sehen wie wenig Beiträge ich habe.


----------



## scarab (19. Dezember 2013)

Daran muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (19. Dezember 2013)

scarab schrieb:


>


 Es gibt auch neue Emoticons


----------



## scarab (19. Dezember 2013)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> nachdem ich jetzt fast ne Woche außergefecht gesetzt bin/war, kann ich Euch gerne anbieten zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr hier in den Habe´s einmal eine ganz lockere Tour zu drehen. Ich behalte mal den BremerBereich im Auge, da ich gerne mal wieder den AB Trail, Weyerberg oder Syke fahren wollen würde.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Hamburg und ein frohes Fest



Da wäre ich gerne dabei. Mit den Habe´s habe ich noch ein Rechnung offen.


----------



## FORT_man (21. Dezember 2013)

Moin zusammen,

da wollte ich mich mal wieder melden, hatte in der letzten Zeit immer viel zu tun-Gartenmaloche in Münster, Parymarathon in Hamburg etc.
Muß mich erstmal an die neue Benutzeroberfläche gewöhnen, ist alles so schön bunt hier 
Wie dem auch sei, morgen noch mal eine kleine Runde drehen? Warwer Sand? 
Schauen wir mal, wie das Wetter so wird, ich werde mich noch melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## FORT_man (22. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
die Wetteraussichten sind zu unbeständig, ich werde gleich nur eine Runde um den Werdersee fahren.
Schönen Sonntag und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## gewichtheber (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich zitiere hier mal einen guten Bekannten aus dem Bremer Rennradforum: "Wenn Wetter ist, wird gefahren!".


----------



## FORT_man (22. Dezember 2013)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Ich zitiere hier mal einen guten Bekannten aus dem Bremer Rennradforum: "Wenn Wetter ist, wird gefahren!".


Wetter war da, bin dann irgendwo in der Nähe von Ganderkeese gelandet, ohne Trails, da ich das Bike nicht schon wieder einsauen wollte.
Erstmal frohes Fest 
Bin spätestens am nächsten Samstag wieder hier und melde mich dann.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (23. Dezember 2013)

FORT_man schrieb:


> ohne Trails, da ich das Bike nicht schon wieder einsauen wollte.



Es wird immer schlimmer


----------



## Hobb (24. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche allen Mtbkern aus HB ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.

... und immer schön frischen Wind umme Nase ....


----------



## Geestraider (24. Dezember 2013)

Bin zwar nicht aus HB, wünsche aber auch ein paar besinnliche Tage


----------



## scarab (25. Dezember 2013)

Auch von mir allen mtbkern in- und außerhalb von HB ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Hobb (27. Dezember 2013)

Sonntag werde ich zum Krusenberg fahren. 10:30 Weserwehr. Mtbker zum Mitfahren gesucht.


----------



## juk (28. Dezember 2013)

Der Krusenberg würde mich ja durchaus reizen, aber meine max. Tourenlänge ist momentan nicht Weserwehr-kompatibel.  :/


----------



## Hobb (28. Dezember 2013)

"momentan" klingt irgendwie ein wenig ........ ungesund.

Bin selbst dabei die letzten Überbleibsel einer Erkältung zu verjagen. Der crosser wollte heute aber noch nicht so "locker rollen" wie gewünscht.

Auch ohne Zusagen werde ich morgen pünktlich am Weserwehr stehen, angesagt ist angesagt. Nur warten werde ich nicht sehr lange.


----------



## juk (28. Dezember 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> "momentan" klingt irgendwie ein wenig ........ ungesund.



Nö. Wetter. Nach ner Weile erkaltet mein Motor.


----------



## scarab (28. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir ist jetzt auch spruchreif, dass ich Sylvester in Mecklenburg verbringe. Morgen früh geht´s los. Bin für den Krusenberg leider raus, obwohl meine Knochen etwas Bewegung gut gebrauchen könnten. Nun sitzte ich statt dessen stundenlang im Auto.  Mal sehen, was mein Rücken dazu sagt. Allen Fahrradfahrern wünsche ich viel Spass.


----------



## gewichtheber (29. Dezember 2013)

@juk : Drehzahl hochhalten durch hochfrequentes Pedallieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Busfahrer100 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich schicke mal liebe Grüße aus Pottenstein nach Bremen! Inspiriert durch die Berge hier in der Fränkischen Schweiz freue ich mich sehr auf das neue Jahr und bin gespannt, wann es mir gelingt, mitzufahren! Komme wohl am 1.1. wieder nach Walle. Vielleicht klappt am 5.1. was. Bis dahin: Ruhige Tage, guten Rutsch!   
Mario


----------



## juk (29. Dezember 2013)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> @juk : Drehzahl hochhalten durch hochfrequentes Pedallieren



Jo, mit 100er Trittfrequenz durch den Matsch. Ich tu ja was ich kann... 
Ich war froh heute nach 2:45h schöner CX-Runde über die Haustrails wieder zu Hause zu sein. Kurz bevor es keinen Spaß mehr macht. 

Das Problem bei langen Touren ist einfach, man fährt 90 Minuten zum eigentlich Spot an (Krusenberg o.ä.), tobt sich dort derbe aus und abschließend will der erschöpfte Körper noch nach Hause gebracht werden. Gegen den Wind natürlich. Das ist dann immer recht zäh. Ab 10°C bin ich wieder dabei "ab Weserwehr".


----------



## Hobb (29. Dezember 2013)

Den Crosser hab ich dann heute auch genommen weil der eh noch eingesaut war.

Mal hierhin mal dorthin, ich finde das hat in letzter Zeit gut funktioniert. Deshalb ist es auch nicht schlimm wenn ich mal allein unterwegs bin.
Heute mal wieder auf neuen (Irr-)wegen. 





... sieht wie immer an einem grauen Tag eetttwas trostlos aus.


----------



## Hobb (31. Dezember 2013)




----------



## gewichtheber (31. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Bilder @Hobb ! Sind die von heute? Hast du andere Peadlleure im Wald getroffen oder warst du für dich?


----------



## Hobb (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke, bin zwar nicht der einzige gewesen der die letzten schönen Sonnenstrahlen des Jahres genossen hat aber eigentlich "war ich so für mich".


----------



## Geestraider (31. Dezember 2013)

ich war heute auch noch unterwegs 
schöne dötlingen trailrunde!!
aufm rückweg kam mir dann noch einer entgegen...mit doppelbrückengabel und ca. 200er federweg! hat sich wohl verfahren 
wo ich gerade dabei bin...guten rutsch


----------



## xfusion2012 (1. Januar 2014)

wünsche allen einen frohes neues Jahr und schöne Unfall freie Trials  

lg. Micha


----------



## Hobb (1. Januar 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> [...]
> aufm rückweg kam mir dann noch einer entgegen...mit doppelbrückengabel und ca. 200er federweg! hat sich wohl verfahren
> [....]


 
Wenn derjenige dann doch noch airtime gefunden hat dann nennt man das wohl ein "schwebendes Verfahren". Hab ich beim Crosser auch andauernd. 

Nee im Ernst, wenn man bei dem schönen Wetter draußen Bewegung haben will dann ist der Untersatz ja fast egal. Hauptsache rollt. Hab mich am Sonntag übrigens auch in die Ecke "verfahren".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (1. Januar 2014)

In der Ecke lässt es sich auch sehr gut verfahren 
Sicher ist die Art des Untersatzes fast egal. Gibt ja auch Puristen die mit nem Starrbike die Alpen überqueren, warum dann nicht mit nem Downhiller auf Norddeutschen Radwegen unterwegs sein


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2014)

moin,
wollte mal fragen ob die Niterides noch stattfinden?

Diese Woche wird das bei mir noch nix aber in den nächsten Wochen könnte das bei mir arbeitstechnisch klappen.  So wie es momentan aussieht werde ich das ganze Jahr über keine Spätschicht mehr haben.  Fängt gut an das Jahr.


----------



## Geestraider (7. Januar 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> Diese Woche wird das bei mir noch nix aber in den nächsten Wochen könnte das bei mir arbeitstechnisch klappen.  So wie es momentan aussieht werde ich das ganze Jahr über keine Spätschicht mehr haben.  Fängt gut an das Jahr.


kann man sich das beim stern jetzt aussuchen


----------



## juk (7. Januar 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> wollte mal fragen ob die Niterides noch stattfinden?



Huuch. Das ist über die Feiertage ein wenig eingeschlafen. Müssten wir mal wieder reaktivieren. Am Sonntag bin ich noch kurz durch's Öllager gefahren, und hab angesichts der vielen Gassigeher gedacht, man müsse dort mal wieder nachts aufschlagen! 

Morgen (Mittwoch) evtl.?


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> kann man sich das beim stern jetzt aussuchen


Nö, manchmal bekommt man was man sich verdient hat.

Wollte ja nix herausfordern aber wenn Juk den Gedanken auch schon hatte steht dem morgigen Mittwoch nix entgegen.
Wie immer 18:30 in Oyten?


----------



## Geestraider (7. Januar 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> Nö, manchmal bekommt man was man sich verdient hat.


haben die endlich gecheckt das man dich nur zum radln gebrauchen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2014)

Den Tip hamse doch sicher von Dir ....


----------



## Geestraider (7. Januar 2014)

nene...aber frag mal den juk, der brauchte nochn niteride begleiter


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2014)

here we are ....


----------



## juk (7. Januar 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> Wie immer 18:30 in Oyten?



Liest sich gut.


----------



## Hobb (7. Januar 2014)

Bis denn dann.


----------



## scarab (8. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre heute abend auch gern dabei und würde auch noch Trixi mitbringen.


----------



## Hobb (12. Januar 2014)

Erschöpft steht Agent Ryan vor dem Spiegel, versucht sich zu rasieren. Er hat einen Plan, aber .....
"Wie bekommt man die Besatzung aus einen U-Boot?  .... Das geht nur freiwillig, sie muß da raus wollen.
?
?
Wie bekommt man eine Besatzung freiwillig aus einem U.Boot? ...  
.
Wie bekommt man eine Besatzung freiwillig aus einem Atom U-Boot?  "

Schnitt

Genervt mustert der Jagdpächter seine geweihte Trophäensammlung.

"Wie bekomme ich nur die ollen Waldbesucher aus dem Wald?
.
Sie müssen da freiwillig raus.... oder noch besser, gar nicht erst rein....

ahhh !    ..."





Ernste Geschichte sowas aber ich hoffe die Betroffenen können trotzdem über meine Ausführungen schmunzeln.

Allen Zeckengeplagten Gute Genesung.


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Januar 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> . . .
> aufm rückweg kam mir dann noch einer entgegen...mit doppelbrückengabel und ca. 200er federweg! hat sich wohl verfahren



Könnt fast ich gewesen sein . . . 

Zecken - diese kleinen Biester haben mich soo satt das ich letztes jahr mir keine aus dem Leib ziehen musste.
Sah 2012 ganz anders aus.


----------



## Geestraider (13. Januar 2014)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Könnt fast ich gewesen sein . . .


in ostrittrum??


----------



## Twinkie (13. Januar 2014)

_Danke! 

In der Waldeslust wird klar:
Der Wald ist nicht mehr was er war.
Die Bäume sind nicht mehr gut drauf,
im Herbst fällt das besonders auf,
die Blätter schnurr’n zusammen,
es nadelt unter Tannen.

Der halbe Wald ist voller Müll
und spätestens seit Tschernobil
steh’n einsam alle Pilze
im Kreis und keiner will’se.
Auf Walderdbeeren kauert
der Fuchsbandwurm und lauert,
die sprungbereite Zecke
sitzt wartend um die Ecke
im Gras, auf grünem Moose
und droht mit Borreliose.

Auch Sitkalaus und Borkenkäfer
betätigen sich nicht als Schläfer.
Und an den Eichen startet schon
die Eichenspinnerprozession.

Gelingt es dir, genau genommen,
noch heile aus dem Wald zu kommen
und du bleibst trotzdem kerngesund,
hast du zum Feiern allen Grund._

_[R. V. Wagner_]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (13. Januar 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> in ostrittrum??



Ähmm . . . nein !!

War aber auch unterwegs, zum Kumpel, feiern und gegen 23 Uhr mit allen zusammen zum Spot und Silvester/Neujahrestag Nachtfahrt Riden wärend fast alle anderen ihre Kohle besoffen zum Himmel schossen.


----------



## Hobb (17. Januar 2014)

hint

anyone?


----------



## juk (20. Januar 2014)

Sorry, war am WE nicht in Bikeform bzw. -laune. Wie wäre es mit einem Mittwöchlichem Niteride bevor es richtig kalt wird?


----------



## Hobb (21. Januar 2014)

Form und Laune, ....ha ha.

Mittwoch bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## juk (22. Januar 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> Form und Laune, ....ha ha.


Wird auch heute wie immer auf dem Höhetpunkt sein. 


> Mittwoch bin ich gern dabei.



Ort und Zeit wie gehabt?


----------



## Hobb (22. Januar 2014)

Sorry, ich glaub das wird nix. Ich mach 'nen Rückzieher.

Bin müde und kaputt.

Näxtmal wieder!


----------



## juk (22. Januar 2014)

Okay, kein Problem. Bis demnäxt!


----------



## Hobb (30. Januar 2014)

Der erste Monat des Jahres ist nun fast um und die Tage werden auch schon wieder spürbar länger......yipppieehhh!


----------



## juk (30. Januar 2014)

...und kälter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (30. Januar 2014)

Kälter . . . ?? Wo bist du denn ??

Für Bremen ist bis nächste Woche Mittwoch plus 8 Grad angesagt.

das geht eindeutig hoch.


----------



## Hobb (30. Januar 2014)

... nich mehr lange.


----------



## juk (30. Januar 2014)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Kälter . . . ?? Wo bist du denn ??
> .



Noch im Januar.  Aber jetzt blicke ich optimistisch in den Februar. Nächste Woche muss dann auch wieder (mind.) ein Niteride statt finden.


----------



## Hobb (30. Januar 2014)

Unbedingt 

Wenn es jetzt auf den gefrorenen (Wald-)boden regnet wird es erstmal schön matschig.


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Januar 2014)

Nicht unbedingt positiv für den Boden.


----------



## scarab (31. Januar 2014)

Nächste Woche wäre ich dann auch wieder gerne beim niteride dabei. Mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (2. Februar 2014)

... war ja heute schon mal ganz schnuckelig. 

Mittwoch täte mir auch gut passen.


----------



## Hobb (4. Februar 2014)

Sieht danach auch als würde es morgen etwas stürmisch werden.  

Müßten wir mal rechtzeitig absprechen ob es zu riskant wird.


----------



## juk (5. Februar 2014)

Laut Wetteronline sieht es ganz gut aus. Sturm erst am Freitag. Ich steh um 1830 am Treffpunkt. So oder so!


----------



## scarab (5. Februar 2014)

Hier in Stade ist gerade strahlender Sonnenschein. Ich werde dann auch 1830 am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Hobb (5. Februar 2014)

Alles klar, bis nachher.


----------



## scarab (8. Februar 2014)

Jürgen, ich habe Dich gerade auf den Weg ins Stadion. auf den RR in Oyten gesehen. Sport frei und drücke mal die Daumen für Werder.


----------



## juk (8. Februar 2014)

Ähm, also dem SV Wiesenhof kann ich leider nicht die Daumen drücken. Sorry. Würde heute vermutlich eh nicht helfen.


----------



## scarab (8. Februar 2014)

Nee, Daumendrücken hilft da wohl nicht mehr.

PS: Bemerkenswert ist noch, dass die Texterkennung meines Telefons "Oyten" in "Pyrenäen" umgewandelt hat, was den Sinn meines letzten post etwas verändert hat.


----------



## Hobb (9. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich weiß Dein Handy mehr. "Mal eben" mit dem Rennrad in die Pyrenäen, das trau ich dem Juk auch zu. Obwohl..., mit dem Mtb wär ihm wohl lieber?!


----------



## Hobb (10. Februar 2014)

Beim Stichwort Pyrenäen kommt mir übrigens die Idee das ich auch wohl mal wieder in die HaBe's fahren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (10. Februar 2014)

Samstag ist dort CTF. Hab mich schon angemeldet.  Hätte auch noch Platz.


----------



## Hobb (10. Februar 2014)

Oh, Danke! 

Hab mal nachgeschaut, "Fahrt nach GPS, 55 oder 90 Km", ich glaube da muß ich passen.

Ich dachte eher an etwas "technisches" mit weniger Km.


----------



## juk (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe darauf, dass man auch ohne GPS fahren darf , da Sigma leider nicht in der Lage die Nachfrage nach ROX 10 zu befriedigen. Möchte die Runde dort als kleinen Formtest nutzen. Bin natürlich auch ein anderes Mal für die HaBes zu haben. 

Und bevor das hier untergeht: In die Pyrenäen fahre ich natürlich mit RR und MTB.


----------



## Hobb (10. Februar 2014)

... wobei.....ich müßte ja nicht zwangsläufig die CTF mitfahren sondern könnte in der Zeit so für mich durch die HaBe zuckeln.


----------



## scarab (10. Februar 2014)

Die CTF in Hamburg hatte ich auch auf dem Plan. Leider bin ich nächstes WE als Grundschul-Schüler-Sitter eingeplant. Aber die HaBe´s ein ander mal gerne.


----------



## Hobb (12. Februar 2014)

Termine.. Termine.. Termine....

sorry, Samstag geht nicht.


----------



## dinosaur (12. Februar 2014)

Am Sonntag den 9.3. gibt es die Chance eine kurze (~2 Std.) Tour auf schmalen oder breiten Reifen mit einem kostenlosen Besuch der Rad- und Outdoor-Messe zu verbinden! Nähere Infos hier: http://www.rennies-sport-reisen.de/...r-sporttreff-08-09-03-2014-rad-outdoor-messe/
Und wenn ihr euch für die Noppenreifentour entscheidet wird euch der dino den Weg führen

Ciao
dino


----------



## Hobb (13. Februar 2014)

Wrong place, right time ....


----------



## juk (13. Februar 2014)

OMG! Mark E. Smith sollte wirklich nicht bei Tageslicht auftreten! 

Soll ja Leute geben, die träum(t)en von dem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (14. Februar 2014)

Bin am Samstag auch am Start und werde die 60 km Runde fahren. GPS habe ich auch und den Track auch schon  ... 

@juk 
Bringst du deine holde Frau auch mit  ich hätte einen Spezial Guide für Sie ... Tourenlänge natürlich freiwählbar bei den Mädels.


----------



## juk (14. Februar 2014)

Die "holde"  ist leider nicht dabei. Und bei mir ist auch noch ein kleines Fragezeichen.


----------



## Hobb (14. Februar 2014)

juk schrieb:


> OMG! Mark E. Smith sollte wirklich nicht bei Tageslicht auftreten!


 
mhh, wir "sehen" uns ja auch fast nur noch beim niteride ..


----------



## Hobb (15. Februar 2014)

Sonntag Warwer Sand?

Falls jemand noch Lust zum fahren hat.


----------



## FORT_man (15. Februar 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> Sonntag Warwer Sand?
> 
> Falls jemand noch Lust zum fahren hat.


Moin Ralf,

ich habe noch Lust zu fahren. Treffen 11:00 Weserwehr?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (15. Februar 2014)

11:00 Weserwehr, gebongt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (18. Februar 2014)

moin,
den Brombeerweg sind wir ja auch schon ein paar Mal gefahren. Man mag das ja kaum glauben.

Das ist aber nicht der Grund dafür das ich auch diese Woche wieder auf den niteride verzichte. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## juk (19. Februar 2014)

Tach! 

Welcher Brombeerweg? 
Ich bin heute auch nicht zu haben für nen Niteride.


----------



## Hobb (19. Februar 2014)

Das meinte ich.
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...ner-leichnam-oyten-identifiziert-3374343.html

Als wir uns noch am Bultensee zum niteride getroffen haben sind wir da ein- oder zweimal durchgefahren. Allein war ich da schon häufiger, in letzter Zeit allerdings auch nicht mehr.

... eigentlich fahre ich gefühlt ja auch fast nur noch mit dem Einkaufsrad.


----------



## scarab (19. Februar 2014)

Der Fund ist ja bisher völlig an mir vorbei gegangen. Den Brombeerweg bin ich aber auch schon oft gafahren, vor Allem in der Zeit, in der ich fast täglich zu unserer Baustelle gependelt bin. Das muss in etwa auch der Zeitraum gewesen sein zu dem der Gefundene als vermisst gemeldet wurde.


----------



## juk (19. Februar 2014)

Oha. Ich lese keine Lokalpresse, daher ist mir das auch neu. Gruselig.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Februar 2014)

scarab schrieb:


> Der Fund ist ja bisher völlig an mir vorbei gegangen. Den Brombeerweg bin ich aber auch schon oft gafahren, vor Allem in der Zeit, in der ich fast täglich zu unserer Baustelle gependelt bin. Das muss in etwa auch der Zeitraum gewesen sein zu dem der Gefundene als vermisst gemeldet wurde.



Nicht das der Mann vor schreck inne Büsche gesprungen ist als ein Radfahrer vorbei kam . . .


----------



## Hobb (19. Februar 2014)

juk schrieb:


> Oha. Ich lese keine Lokalpresse, daher ist mir das auch neu. Gruselig.


 
Support your local radio station.


----------



## juk (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hör' keinen Dudelfunk. Nur flux.fm oder MP3. Ist besser für die Ohren. 

(Klingt das jetzt schon nach Totalverweigerung?)


----------



## Hobb (20. Februar 2014)

Verweigern ist eigentlich mein part?

 oder


----------



## Hobb (22. Februar 2014)

Moin, Sonntag Rad fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (22. Februar 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> Moin, Sonntag Rad fahren?


ich bin dabei, 11:00 Weserwehr?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (22. Februar 2014)

Jo, sehr gern!


----------



## FORT_man (23. Februar 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> Jo, sehr gern!


Ok, bis gleich


----------



## Hobb (25. Februar 2014)

Morgen Niteride?


----------



## juk (25. Februar 2014)

joa, eigentlich würd ich schon gern!


----------



## Hobb (25. Februar 2014)

Selbe Stelle selbe Welle?


----------



## juk (25. Februar 2014)

joa, halten wir das mal so fest.


----------



## Hobb (26. Februar 2014)

Bin dann gleich unterwegs.


----------



## Hobb (28. Februar 2014)

moin,
am Sonntag wollte ich wohl mal wieder das Rad ins Auto laden und in die HaBe fahren. Irgendwann zwischen 09°° und 10°° soll es hier in Bremen losgehen. Ein Platz im Auto wäre frei, wer mitmag darf sich gern melden.

Ansonsten Allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (1. März 2014)

Ralf, in die Habe´s würde ich gerne mitkommen. Ich war zwar zuletzt ordentlich erkältet aber wir fahren ja nur zum Spass, dafür müsste es schon wieder reichen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Hobb (1. März 2014)

Prima.

Du müßtest nur das VR ausbauen damit das Rad ins Auto paßt.

Wann (wie früh) darf ich Dich abholen?     09:30 Ok?


----------



## juk (1. März 2014)

Ich hätt ja auch Interesse, aber ich hab mich gestern und heute nicht geschont und daher steht morgen bestenfalls "Easy Pedal" auf dem Programm.  Naja, mal sehen. Falls ich morgen von der Bikelust übermannt werde, weiss ich ja wo ihr euch trefft.


----------



## Hobb (1. März 2014)

Ist auch nicht geplant "Strecke zu machen" oder Km zu reißen.


----------



## scarab (1. März 2014)

9.30 Uhr ist kein Problem. Da bin ich schon fix und fertig.

Ick freu mir schon 

@ Juk: Gestern und heute nicht geschohnt sind die besten Voraussetzungen für eine Tour morgen mit mir durch die Habe´s 

PS: Derbysieger, Derbysieger hey, hey, hey ...


----------



## Hobb (2. März 2014)

juk schrieb:


> [...] morgen bestenfalls "Easy Pedal" [....]


 
War bei uns auch easy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (4. März 2014)

moin,
bin noch unentschlossen ob ich morgen durch die nite riden will.


----------



## juk (5. März 2014)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall nicht verfügbar. Diese Woche ist Rennradwoche. Und wenn das Wetter so bleibt, ist die Niteride-Saison vermutlich beendet?


----------



## Hobb (5. März 2014)

Joar, dann stelle ich mich mal auf Feierabendrunden im Hellen ein.

Bis die Tage dann!


----------



## juk (5. März 2014)

Ich weiss gar nicht, was mit mir los ist.  Normalerweise steige ich vor Mai nicht aufs Rennrad.


----------



## scarab (5. März 2014)

Das sind wohl die Frühlingsgefühle. Das Wetter ist auch sehr schön zur Zeit. Ich bin heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und freue mich schon auf den Rückweg nachher. Heut Abend ist bei mir aber couchsitting angesagt (Länderspiel).

Wie sieht´s denn am Wochenende aus?


----------



## Hobb (5. März 2014)

Rennrad, Couch, Mopped ...für jeden was dabei und alle sind happy. 


Ma gucken was morgen in der Zeitung steht. Vorhin lag am Depot ein zerknittertes Rad.

Am WE wird's wohl wärmer. Kurz/kurz ist angesagt.


----------



## Hobb (9. März 2014)

moin,
bin heute mal wieder mit dem Crosser im Warwer Sand gewesen. Bis auf zwei Mtbr und die große Truppe vom RSV gab es da keine Radsportler zu sehen.

War jemand mit Dino unterwegs, wie war's?


----------



## FORT_man (9. März 2014)

Moin,
ich hatte zu spät ins Forum gekuckt und bin dann auch noch in den Warwer Sand gefahren, war so zwischen 12:00 bis 14:30 dort. Trails und Bedingungen sind dort im Moment einfach fantastisch 
Unbedingt nochmal hinfahren.
Was es sonst noch gibt: einen neuen sehr freundlichen und kompetenten Fahrradladen bei mir um die Ecke:
http://www.sonsteby.de

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Hobb (9. März 2014)

Da hab ich auch schon vorm Schaufenster gestanden.

.. aber ich hab genug Räder.


----------



## olmoista (10. März 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> bin heute mal wieder mit dem Crosser im Warwer Sand gewesen. Bis auf zwei Mtbr und die große Truppe vom RSV gab es da keine Radsportler zu sehen.
> 
> War jemand mit Dino unterwegs, wie war's?


War schön, nette Leute bei netter Tour über Dinos geliebten AB-Trail - Kurznotiz von unserem Guide auf FB https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1428850580689518&set=a.1394115540829689.1073741828.100006937688352&type=1&theater. 
Das Bild stammt aber nicht von der Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (10. März 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> .. aber ich hab genug Räder.



Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich auf die Regeln verweisen! Besonderes Augenmerk legen wir heute bitte auf Regel #12!


----------



## Hobb (10. März 2014)

Alles sehr schön, Danke für die Auskunft.

n+


----------



## Schubudi (23. März 2014)

Moin moin, 
ich heiße Björn, komme aus Bremen-Oslebshausen, bin 26 Jahre und habe seit einiger Zeit das Biken für mich entdeckt. Da ich mir ein MTB gekauft habe würde ich damit nun gerne bisschen Offroad fahren . Dafür habe ich mir den Pellens Park in Marßel ausgeschaut, aber fände es irgendwie blöd da alleine rumzugurken. Ist jmd von euch da evtl öfters, oder fahrt ihr überwiegend (lese ich hier häufiger) die Strecke an der Weserwehr? Auch würde ich gerne paar Waldabschnitte fahren. Spontan würde mir da Schwanewede einfallen. Kennt ihr da gute Strecken?


----------



## PhatBiker (24. März 2014)

Pellens Park - alleine?

Ich bin Mittwoch wieder da . . . ich dürfte aber nicht deinen vorstellungen entsprechen, bin nicht der Kilometermacher, eher der anderen Art Waldfahrer einzuordnen.


----------



## Hobb (24. März 2014)

moin Björn,
Willkommen im Forum!

In den letzten Wochen bin ich fast jeden Sonntag im Warwer Sand bei Ristedt gefahren. Das wäre dann "Wald".

Das Weserwehr ist ein Treffpunkt wenn man von Bremen aus in die Richtung will. Wenn Du mal Sonntags mitfahren willst mußte Dich mal melden. So ca. 3 Stunden werden wir dann unterwegs sein.

Ach ja, ..... ich fahre nur durch den Wald und baue nicht.
Gruß
ralf


----------



## Schubudi (24. März 2014)

Moin,

ich habe mir am Samstag den Pellens Park angeschaut und da war niemand, darum der Satz .

Gerne nehme ich das Angebot an Ralf und würde mal mit euch/dir mitfahren. Diesen Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, aber ich werde mich dann melden. Bin aber noch ein Anfänger und muss schauen, ob ich mithalten kann .

Gruß
Björn


----------



## PhatBiker (24. März 2014)

Na dann schau doch mal diesen kommenden Samstag rein.


----------



## Schubudi (25. März 2014)

Ja, warum nicht. Wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt, komme ich gerne mal rum.


----------



## rocker77 (29. März 2014)

Hat morgen jemand lust weserwehr?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (29. März 2014)

rocker77 schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand lust weserwehr?
> danke



Ja, ich bin dabei. Vorschlag: 11:00 Weserwehr (Umstellung Sommerzeit !)

Gruß Martin


----------



## rocker77 (29. März 2014)

Jupp.


----------



## FORT_man (30. März 2014)

rocker77 schrieb:


> Jupp.


Ok, bis gleich


----------



## dinosaur (5. April 2014)

*Falls morgen jemand Lust auf etwas Geländefahren (MTB /Crosser) hat: ich starte um 09:30 am Haus am Walde für eine Fahrt nach Garlstedt; 1Stunde hin, 1-2 Stunden dort, 1 Stunde zurück. Pünktlicher Start! (oder Treffen um 10:30 Schwanewede  Panzerstrasse am Waldrand/Parkplatz)*


----------



## FORT_man (12. April 2014)

Moin zusammen,

wie sieht es für morgen aus? 11:00 Weserwehr?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (13. April 2014)

Sorry, das lese ich jetzt erst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (13. April 2014)

.. ist übrigens immer noch da.


----------



## juk (13. April 2014)

Das kommende Wochenende wird ja ein etwas längeres. Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit einer etwas längeren Ausfahrt? Wenn ich da so an frühere Karfreitage denke...


----------



## Hobb (14. April 2014)

Das WE ist leider mit Arbeit verplant. Wir haben gut zu tun.


----------



## Geestraider (14. April 2014)

Ist das mit dem Karfreitag eine Anspielung 
Im Grunde genommen würde nix gegen eine längere Runde wie in den vergangenen Jahren sprechen, nur so wie es Aussieht werde ich mich am Karfreitag nicht für eine "längere" Runde frei machen können...aber Samstag könnte klappen


----------



## juk (15. April 2014)

Anspielung? Keine Ahnung, was Du meinst! 

Also für eine Mörderrunde wäre der Freitag mein Favorit gewesen. Aber da wird das Wetter ja eh noch nicht so dolle.


----------



## Geestraider (15. April 2014)

Wenn es nach wollen gehen würde, dann wäre mir der Freitag auch lieber


----------



## Hobb (28. April 2014)

Oar nöööhh ...


----------



## Smily (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Leut,

es ist vielleicht nicht ganz passend hier aber ich frage trotzdem mal:
Ich fahre morgen nach HH und möchte mich nach Fixies/Singlespeeds umsehen.
Ich habe gehört, da soll die Auswahl größer sein als in Bremen.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wo ich mal rein schauen sollte?
Sonnige Grüße

Smily


----------



## FORT_man (1. Mai 2014)

Moin Smily,

kuckst Du hier: http://www.cnc-bike.de/
Ist zwar in erster Linie ein Online-Shop, die haben aber auch in der Stresemannstr. ein Ladengeschäft. Ein Kumpel von mir wohnt im Schanzenviertel, er ist Bikekurier und kauft noch manchmal bei Christoph Nies (=CNC). 
Hier könntest Du auch noch fündig werden: http://www.radsportvonhacht.de/bikes.html
Im Bereich Sankt Pauli / Schanze gibt es mit Sicherheit noch passende Läden, mir fallen jetzt gerade keine ein.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## bike_tt (4. Mai 2014)

*ROTWILD R2 FS 2010 gestohlen!*

Moin,

mir wurde zwischen 1. Mai, 09:00 Uhr und 2. Mai 7:00 in Bremen, mein ROTWILD Carbon Bike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller gestohlen (Tür aufgebrochen)! Es ist schwarz mit weißen und roten Applikationen.

Für die Wiederbeschaffung bin ich bereit 500,- EUR zu zahlen ohne Fragen zu stellen. Hier ein Foto des Bikes:







Wäre toll, wenn ihr dieses auch über facebook sharen würdet, vielen Dank! Ich weiß, es ist sehr unwahrscheilich, dass dies was nützt, aber
ich will einfach nicht unversucht lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (5. Mai 2014)

Moin Bike tt,
das mit dem Klauen ist echt eine Seuche 
Es gibt hier noch ein Rotwild-Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotwild-ritter-wo-seid-ihr-teil-2.490358/page-367
Poste doch Deine Meldung in den obigen Link, damit erreichst Du noch mehr Leute

Alles Gute, vielleicht kommt Dein Bike ja doch noch zurück

Gruß Martin


----------



## bike_tt (5. Mai 2014)

@FORT_man: Vielen Dank für dein Mitgefühl und den Tip!

Gruß aus dem Bike-Mekka Bremen

Niels


----------



## huxley (6. Mai 2014)

bike_tt schrieb:


> @FORT_man: Vielen Dank für dein Mitgefühl und den Tip!
> 
> Gruß aus dem Bike-Mekka Bremen
> 
> Niels



Hast du die Seriennummer des Rahmens? Vermute zwar, dass in Bremen nicht sonderlich viele Rotwilds umherfahren, aber man muss es ja dennoch überprüfen.


----------



## bike_tt (6. Mai 2014)

huxley schrieb:


> Hast du die Seriennummer des Rahmens? Vermute zwar, dass in Bremen nicht sonderlich viele Rotwilds umherfahren, aber man muss es ja dennoch überprüfen.



Ja, klar. Die Polizei hat die Rahmennummer und noch mehr Fotos....Ob es was nützt...


----------



## Hobb (14. Mai 2014)

moin!

Sonntag Rad fahren? Ab Weserwehr? Warwer Sand oder Krusenberg?


----------



## scarab (14. Mai 2014)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Sonntag Rad fahren? Ab Weserwehr? Warwer Sand oder Krusenberg?



Da bin ich gerne dabei. Beim Ziel würde ich den Warwer Sand bevorzugen. Uhrzeit?  10.00 Uhr??


----------



## juk (15. Mai 2014)

Samstag ist RTF oder sogar Marathon. Wenn ich mich nicht zu sehr verausgabe, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## bike_tt (15. Mai 2014)

Moin, 

würde mich gerne einer Runde zum Warver Sand am Sonntag anschließen, wenn möglich....  Auf welcher Weserseite am Wehr trefft Ihr Euch denn?

Gruß
Niels


----------



## Hobb (15. Mai 2014)

Treffpunkt ist auf dem Wehr bei dem kleinen Häuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_tt (15. Mai 2014)

prima. 10Uhr?


----------



## Hobb (15. Mai 2014)

Jo


----------



## dinosaur (15. Mai 2014)

juk schrieb:


> Samstag ist RTF oder sogar Marathon. Wenn ich mich nicht zu sehr verausgabe, dann bin ich dabei.


dito
dino


----------



## Hobb (15. Mai 2014)

Bei der Rtf oder besser noch beim Marathon verausgaben und dann am Sonntag am Weserwehr sein, das wäre mein Vorschlag für Euch. 

... nee, Ihr macht das schon.


----------



## juk (17. Mai 2014)

Keine RTF/Marathon für mich. Stattdessen sitze ich mit Wärmflasche auf dem Sofa.  Der "Wonnemonat" Mai hat mich schon mal angeknockt. 

Für morgen setze ich mal ein großes Fragezeichen!


----------



## Hobb (17. Mai 2014)

Na, mönsch!
Wünsche Schnelle Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (18. Mai 2014)

War mal wieder eine nette kleine Runde.

Vielen Dank für's Mitfahren und Mitnehmen!


----------



## bike_tt (18. Mai 2014)

Ich danke fürs Mitnehmen...


----------



## dinosaur (18. Mai 2014)

Ciao
dino


----------



## Bood (19. Mai 2014)

Waren auch da


----------



## scarab (20. Mai 2014)

´ne schöne Runde war das am Sonntag und noch schönere Fotos habt Ihr gemacht. Danke für´s posten.

PS: Jürgen, hoffentlich geht es Dir schon wieder besser. Mach hinne. Jetzt wird´s warm.


----------



## juk (20. Mai 2014)

Danke, danke. Alles gut. Am Sonntag hat es immerhin noch für eine kurze Rennradrunde gereicht. Bei dem Wetter kann man ja nicht auf dem Sofa genesen! 
Und heute waren schon wieder ein paar Intervalle auf dem Weg zur Arbeit drin. Mal sehen, ob ich nächstes Mal noch mit euch mithalten kann...


----------



## FORT_man (24. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen,
Wie sieht es mit morgen aus, kleine Runde durch den Wald?

Gruß Martin


----------



## bike_tt (24. Mai 2014)

Moin,ich fahre morgen um 9:00 Uhr nach Ristedt und dann mit ein paar Kumpels durch den Warver Sand...
Grüße Niels



Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobb (24. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei. 

Muß aber nicht 9:00 sein, später ist auch ok.


----------



## bike_tt (24. Mai 2014)

Ich muss um 10:30 in Ristedt sein,Wenn wir uns um 9:30 am Weserwehr treffen?



Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (24. Mai 2014)

9:30 ist für mich ok, bin dabei.
@Ralf: Du auch oder ist das noch zu früh?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (24. Mai 2014)

9:30 paßt gut, bis denne!


----------



## bike_tt (24. Mai 2014)

Cool,bis dann....

Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk


----------



## FORT_man (4. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen,

es soll am Wochenende gutes Wetter geben, ziemlich heiß sogar. 
Wie wäre es am Sonntag mit einer Runde durch die Harburger Berge?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (4. Juni 2014)

moin Martin,
geht bei mir leider nicht weil ich schon Rennrad fahren zugesagt habe.

... aber HaBe sind immer toll, Viel Spaß!


----------



## scarab (5. Juni 2014)

Wir verreisen, sodass ich leider auch nicht kann.

Ein andermal aber gerne.

Dir viel Spass in den HaBe´s.


----------



## dinosaur (5. Juni 2014)

Leider schon andere Termine 
dino


----------



## Hobb (8. Juli 2014)

moin,

http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen_a...er-Strasse-meistens-erlaubt-_arid,893479.html

na dann ....


----------



## juk (8. Juli 2014)

Wenn es um's Rad fahren, füllt sich sogar beim Weser-Kurier die Kommentarspalte. "Herr Klartext" gefällt mir am bestens. Hat den Artikel nicht gelesen und noch nicht einmal die Überschrift verstanden.

Die 25 Kiloeuro werden leider nicht zur Wissensvermehrung beitragen. Dafür sind die Autofahrer zu ignorant. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (8. Juli 2014)

Genau meine Gedanken.


----------



## Hobb (15. Juli 2014)

moin,
bin heute mal wieder im Sellingsloh gelandet. Ein schöner Tag zum sportlichen Radfahren. 

http://querfeldeinfieber.wordpress.com/2014/07/15/der-sonnenbrillentag/


----------



## Zapp83 (25. Juli 2014)

Moin an die Bremer Fraktion. 

Wie es ausschaut verschlägt es mich beruflich nach Bremen bzw. in das Bremer Umland. 
Noch bin ich damit nicht so richtig einverstanden weil ich befürchte meine geliebten MTB's stehen dann noch mehr in der Ecke rum in Ermangelung von geeigneten Betätigungsfeldern.

Daher meine Frage an euch: Kann man bei euch oder im direkten Umfeld Bremens ein MTB irgendwo artgerecht bewegen? Oder eher mau?

Grüße, 

Sebastian


----------



## bike_tt (25. Juli 2014)

Auch moin,

na ja, die Alpen haben wir hier nicht und viel Höhenmeter klettern ist natürlich auch nicht drin, aber es gibt schon ein paar Waldstücke die Spaß machen. 

Grüße

Niels


----------



## juk (25. Juli 2014)

Die geliebten Bikes stehen definitiv mehr rum. Es fehlt nicht nur an Höhenmetern, sondern auch an technischen Herausforderungen. Ein bissl geht im Umland, aber da hat man dann halt auch ne lange Anfahrt mit viel Asphalt.

Im Sommer weicht man dann halt aufs Rennrad aus.


----------



## Zapp83 (25. Juli 2014)

Naja.. das hört sich ja immerhin besser an als gar nichts. 
Schauen wir mal was man draus machen kann. Nicht das ich am Ende doch noch ein RR brauche. 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_tt (25. Juli 2014)

Meld' Dich einfach wenn's soweit ist, dann kann mir Dir ja das ein oder andere zeigen...

Bis denne, 
Niels


----------



## Zapp83 (25. Juli 2014)

Das nen Wort, darauf komm ich zurück!  
Dann mal bis denn!


----------



## Hobb (25. Juli 2014)

moin,
ein Maniac könnte hier eigentlich genau das Richtige sein. Viel Spaß in und um Bremen!


----------



## Zapp83 (25. Juli 2014)

@Hobb 
Das Manic existiert schon nur noch als behelfslösung für die Straße mit nem Satz kojaks. 
Für dem Wald gibts 2 andere feine Spielzeuge. 
Ich fürchte ich werd dann noch eins für die Straße brauchen.


----------



## frithjof (29. Juli 2014)

Moin!
Ich melde mich in der Heimat zurück, nach ein paar Jahren Tübingen und Schwäbischer Alb bin ich jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren zurück im Norden und mein MTB schreit nach artgerechter Haltung. Würde mich gern an regelmäßigen Ausfahrten beteiligen, auch wenn meine Kondition zur Zeit am Boden sein dürfte! Gibt es einen regelmäßigen Treff in HB?
Viele Grüße,
Frithjof


----------



## Hobb (29. Juli 2014)

frithjof schrieb:


> [...]mein MTB schreit [...]
> Viele Grüße,
> Frithjof


moin,
ach Du warst das?!

nee im Ernst, regelmäßige Treffs über dieses Forum wohl eher nicht aber hier sind so viele Mitleser das die Chance auf Einladungen zu anderen Plattformen wohl recht groß ist.

Willkommen zurück im Norden!
Gruß
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (4. August 2014)

Moin zusammen,
wollte mich auch mal wieder melden: ich hatte heute eine kleine OP an der rechten Hand, da wurde so ein Zellknubbel (Ganglion) entfernt. 
Ist gut verlaufen, die Fäden kommen in 12 Tagen wieder raus und dann geht es wieder auf das Bike.
Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Geestraider (4. August 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Hobb (5. August 2014)

Gute Genesung


----------



## scarab (11. August 2014)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wollte mich auch mal wieder melden: ich hatte heute eine kleine OP an der rechten Hand, da wurde so ein Zellknubbel (Ganglion) entfernt.
> Ist gut verlaufen, die Fäden kommen in 12 Tagen wieder raus und dann geht es wieder auf das Bike.
> Gruß und bis die Tage
> ...



Martin, auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche. Noch fünf Tage. Kannst´ schon mal den Reifendruck prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (20. August 2014)

Hallöchen zusammen,

sorry fürs späte Melden und danke für die Genesungswünsche  Die Fäden sind schon wieder `raus und ich habe nur noch eine kleine Schramme an der rechten Hand. War alles halb so wild. Sport geht auch wieder.
Ich werde am kommenden WE in Münster sein, danach geht es so schnell wie möglich wieder auf das Bike. Ich melde mich dann.

Viele Grüße Martin


----------



## FORT_man (30. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Wie sieht es für morgen aus, in den Wald? Die Wetteraussichten sind ja nicht so berauschend ;-) 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (31. August 2014)

moin,
hab ich leider zu spät gesehen.
Wetter war gut, Regen ab 10:00 und auch nur ein knappes Stündchen. Danach war die Sonne wieder die Königin des Tages.


----------



## FORT_man (1. September 2014)

Moin,
ich bin dann gestern ab Mittag noch ein wenig im Ochtumpark und in Strom herumgejuckelt. War nicht so spektakulär, die sind dabei, die Autobahn A281 noch weiter zu bauen, hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.
Egal, bis nächstes Mal

Gruß Martin


----------



## GoldiHro (8. September 2014)

Hallöchen....neu bremer meldet sich ab nächste Woche mit neuem gebrauchten mtb und sucht Leute , mit den er fahren kann....
Lg


----------



## Hobb (8. September 2014)

moin und Willkommen in Bremen!

Es werden sich bestimmt Mitfahrer melden. Viel Spaß mit den berüchtigten Bremer Touren!

Hab selbst leider keine Zeit zum guiden.


ralf


----------



## bike_tt (9. September 2014)

Moin, auch vom mir ein 'Willkommen im Bike-Mekka Bremen'!

Wenn Du Lust hast können wir uns die Tage gerne mal zum biken treffen. In welchem Stadtteil wohnst Du denn, und kennst Du Dich schon ein wenig aus in Bremen?

Schöne Grüße
Niels


----------



## FORT_man (1. November 2014)

Hallo und Moin,
endlich komme ich mal wieder zum biken, hatte an den letzten Wochenenden immer viel zu tun.
Wie sieht es für morgen aus, 10:30 Weserwehr?
Gruß und bis morgen,

Martin


----------



## scarab (8. November 2014)

Nabend,

letzte Woche war ich zu spät dran und habe Deine Nachricht leider nicht rechtzeitig gelesen. Also ein neuer Anlauf. Diesmal mit 12 Stunden mehr Vorlauf, vielleicht hilft´s ja: Am Sonntag werde ich eine gepflegte Ausfahrt machen. Bei der Gelgenheit fahre ich 10.30 Uhr am Weserwehr vorbei. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (9. November 2014)

Moin, hab leider selbst keine Zeit aber wünsche viel Spaß! Wetterchen ist ja für eine gepflegte Tour.


----------



## FORT_man (9. November 2014)

Hallo und Moin,
diesmal habe ich zu spät ins Forum gekuckt, war am Wochenende nicht in HB, nächstes WE geht es weiter,

Gruß Martin


----------



## FORT_man (14. November 2014)

Hi,
Wie sieht es aus, biken am Sonntag?

Gruß Martin


----------



## scarab (16. November 2014)

Martin, ich konnte heute so ab 14.00 Uhr.


----------



## FORT_man (16. November 2014)

Wo treffen, Parkplatz Warwer Sand?


----------



## scarab (16. November 2014)

Da weiß ich nicht, wie ich mir dem Auto hinkomme. Lass uns doch in der Straße Zum warfer Sand treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (16. November 2014)

Martin, sag mal bitte Bescheid, ob du wirklich fährst. Angesichts der Wetterbedingungen würde ich nämlich alleine nicht raus. Treffpunkt wäre Zum Warfer  Sand in  Ristedt .


----------



## FORT_man (16. November 2014)

Hallo Jan,
Sorry daß ich mich nicht mehr rechtzeitig gemeldet habe:
Ich bin heute schon mal vorgefahren was keine gute Idee war -> A. nass ;-)  und vorzeitig wieder zurück.
Nächstes Mal wird das besser klappen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## scarab (17. November 2014)

Kein Problem. Ich war 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz. Bin dann allerdings auch nur eine Stunde durch den Warwer Sand. Danach war ich bis auf die Haut nass, habe meine Wechselsachen angezogen und bin mit dem Auto zurück. Hat aber Spass gemacht. Mal wieder richtig einsauen.


----------



## FORT_man (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Euch allen schöne Weihnachten, vielleicht hört es ja am nächsten Wochenende mit dem Regen auf ;-)
Bin am kommenden Samstag wieder zurück in HB und dann schauen wir mal.

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## Hobb (24. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Geestraider (24. Dezember 2014)

Dem schließe Ich mich an!!
Schöne Weihnachten!!!


----------



## bike_tt (24. Dezember 2014)

Von mr auch: Fröhliche Feiertage und einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## juk (24. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche ebenfalls ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. März 2015)

Karfreitag - Erinnerungsfahrt an "ohneworte"

Vor zwei Jahren ist unser lieber Jens, aka "ohneworte", viel zu früh verstorben.
Er ist nicht vergessen und wir wollen uns mit einer gemeinsamen Runde an ihn erinnern.
Treffen soll am Karfreitag in Delmenhorst an den Graftwiesen sein. 
Uhrzeit 11.00 Uhr. 
Von da aus soll es gemeinsam durchs Gelände gehen.
Die Strecke ist sowohl für MTB als auch für Crosser geeignet.
Große Höhe, Flachsbäke, Dötlingen (Kaffee Stop), Poggenpohlsmoor, Ostrittrum,
Huntetrail, Sandkrug, Oldenburg.
Es besteht in Oldenburg die Möglichkeit wieder mit dem Zug nach Delmenhorst zu fahren.
Oder man fährt wieder ab Dötlingen Rtg. Delmenhorst. 
Und zwischendurch werden wir sicher viele Erinnerungen über Jens austauschen. 

Für die Mitfahrer aus Oldenburg gilt folgende Abfahrtszeit mit dem Zug nach Delmenhorst:
10.35 Uhr Abfahrt HBF Oldenburg; Gleis 3
Anmeldungen zur Tour gerne hier.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung. 
Ach ja, für die Gesamtstrecke sollte man 100 km einplanen...

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## FORT_man (30. März 2015)

Hallo und Moin,
ich werde am Freitag auch dabeisein, da ich noch nicht vollständig fit bin werde ich auch nur einen Teil mitfahren. Garmin sei dank werde ich den Weg nach DEL zurückfinden.

Gruß und bis Freitag
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (1. April 2015)

Hach, die traditionelle Karfreitagsrunde... Das Wetter normalisiert sich ja langsam. Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall überlegen!


----------



## FORT_man (2. April 2015)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe heute morgen den A.. nochmal ordentlich naß bekommen, mir ist das wettermäßig noch zu gruselig. Daher bin ich morgen leider nicht dabei.
Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit geht es dann wieder in den Wald, ich melde mich dann wieder

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## juk (3. April 2015)

Mir fehlen auch ein paar °C und etwas Fitness. Ich mach lieber locker über die Tage. Schade.


----------



## scarab (3. April 2015)

Ich habe leider den Hinweis auf die Karfreitagsrunde jetzt erst entdeckt. Nun ist der Tag schon mit einem Ausflug verplant. In einer ruhigen Minute werde ich aber an Jens denken. Euch wünsche ich viel Spaß und einen möglichst trockenen Verlauf.


----------



## FORT_man (27. April 2015)

Hey Ho,
wie sieht es mit Freitag aus, mal wieder eine Runde durch den Wald drehen?
Am Samstag/Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht, da werde ich in Münster sein

Gruß Martin


----------



## Varkensang (7. Juni 2015)

Im Pellens Park war ja heute gar niemand. Dabei wollte ich doch mal wieder Rudelluft schnuppern, bzw zum ersten mal in Bremen. Was ihr da gebaut habt ist ja wirklich nett geworden, meinen Respekt dafür, auch wenn es mit dem 29er erst einmal nur für die Gruppe und ein paar Treppen gereicht hat (an den Treppen war dann schon ein ungeplanter Abstieg  notwendig). Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. Ein weitläufigeres Wald oder Fahrgebiet scheint es ja nicht zu geben


----------



## bike_tt (7. Juni 2015)

@Varkensang
 Moin,
es gibt ein Stück Wald ca. 20km von Bremen bei Syke, in dem man ganz gut für 1.5-2 Stunden rumfahren kann. Unsere Gruppe trift sich da jeden Sonntag um 10:30 Uhr. Wenn Du mal Lust hast, biste herzlich willkommen. Ich fahr immer von Bremen mit dem Bike dahin, wir könnten uns 9:30 am Weserwehr treffen.

Ciao
Bremen


----------



## Geestraider (7. Juni 2015)

Das größte Waldgebiet zum biken in der Nähe ist das Barneführer Holz, allerdings von Bremen ein Stückchen weg.
Der Warwer Sand, den mein Vorschreiber wahrscheinlich meint ist deutlich kleiner, aber dichter an Bremen. Aber wenn man vom Warwer Sand noch einen Abstecher auf die andere Seite von Fahrenhorst und auf den Hohen Berg macht, bekommt man schon eine schöne Runde zusammen


----------



## Varkensang (7. Juni 2015)

Danke euch beiden. Klingt ja schonmal beides nett. Wenn ich mal nicht am Sonntag früh auf der Arbeit sitze und ihr euch trefft würde ich mich freuen bike tt. Bis dahin bleibts eben beim lone wolve-biken .
Und sooo weit ist das Barneführer Holz ja auch nicht . In ner Tagestour schaffbar.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juni 2015)

Varkensang schrieb:


> Im Pellens Park war ja heute gar niemand. Dabei wollte ich doch mal wieder Rudelluft schnuppern, bzw zum ersten mal in Bremen. *Was ihr da gebaut habt ist ja wirklich nett geworden, meinen Respekt dafür*, auch wenn es mit dem 29er erst einmal nur für die Gruppe und ein paar Treppen gereicht hat (*an den Treppen* war dann schon ein ungeplanter Abstieg  notwendig). Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. Ein weitläufigeres Wald oder Fahrgebiet scheint es ja nicht zu geben



Hi

Ich sach mal Danke für dein Lob.

Welche Treppen?
Am Northshore?
Die alten Roten?
Oder die zur Strasse hin?


----------



## Varkensang (8. Juni 2015)

Die zur Straße, glaube ich. Aber das war so der typische Wiedereinsteigerfehler. "Ohhh schön, endlich mal ein etwas engerer Pfad, schön unübersichtlich...verdammt..wer baut da Treppen in den Wald ". Ging aber alles noch gut aus .


----------



## Geestraider (8. Juni 2015)

Varkensang schrieb:


> Und sooo weit ist das Barneführer Holz ja auch nicht . In ner Tagestour schaffbar.


Stimmt! Kommen aber noch ein paar Kilometer im Barneführer dazu


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Juni 2015)

Hallöchen

Falls einer es sich überlegt mal zu uns, in den Pellen Park - Bremen Nord, zu kommen und nicht genau weiß, wie er uns kontakten kann, ein paar wenige von uns schreiben schreiben hier - - - > http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/comm...en-achim-und-umzu.322973/page-7#post-13029899

Das kann auch gerne weitergegeben werden, falls jemand einen kennt der einen kennt der mal was anderes fahren will wie nur Forstautobahn.

Einen netten Gruß an dieser stelle an Dino, der mich erst auf die Idee brachte, bzw den anstoß für diese Zeilen gegeben hat.

Ich habe die Hoffnung ein paar mehr nette Biker kennen zu lernen.


----------



## widdun (22. Juni 2015)

Moin,
bin derzeit leider meist alleine Unterwegs und suche daher Leute aus Bremen die auch gerne Traillastige Touren im Harz (nicht Bikepark) fahren.


----------



## Geestraider (22. Juni 2015)

widdun schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin derzeit leider meist alleine Unterwegs und suche daher Leute aus Bremen die auch gerne Traillastige Touren im Harz (nicht Bikepark) fahren.


Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H4ks (23. Juni 2015)

Das denke ich auch..  

Für alle die Lust haben.. wollte wohl am Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde auf den AB-Trail Richtung Bremen Nord.. (steht aber noch nicht zu 100%, wir haben den Tag vorher Betriebsfest)


----------



## Hike_O (25. Juni 2015)

AB-Trail?
Dürfte ich mitfahren?


----------



## H4ks (25. Juni 2015)

Aber logisch  

Wann wollen wir starten? Mir persönlich würde der frühe Nachmittag aus o.g. Gründen zusagen.. 

So: 14:00 Uhr? 

Treffen wäre am Haus am Walde


----------



## Hike_O (25. Juni 2015)

Sauber!
14:00 Uhr
Haus am Walde
Ich will/muß mit MTB kommen, weil noch nix anderes am Mann ist. Was fährst Du? Crosser?
Wo endet die Tour? Bis Vegesack und zurück schaff ich es noch so gerade...
Und auf welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit soll ich mich einstellen?

Fragomat!


----------



## H4ks (25. Juni 2015)

Um nicht alle zu nerven...  


Du hast ne PM ^^


----------



## PhatBiker (28. Juni 2015)

H4ks schrieb:


> Um nicht alle zu nerven...
> 
> 
> Du hast ne PM ^^



Nerv ruhig alle sonst nerven dich alle . . . mit der gleichen frage wie Hike_O !!


----------



## H4ks (29. Juni 2015)

Ich sags mal so: War eine richtig witzige Tour.. nur sehen jetzt zwei Leute aus wie nach einem Besuch im Raubtierkäfig.. den Brombeeren sei dank  

Aber euer Spot war für mich echt eine positive Überraschung


----------



## Hike_O (29. Juni 2015)

Jo, war sehr spaßig!
Freut mich, dass Dir der Ausflug ebenfalls Spaß gemacht hat.
Von mir aus gerne wieder.
Echt gut was der Pellens-, Pellener-, (oder wie sagt man?) Bikepark inzwischen anzubieten hat.
Großes Lob an @PhatBiker und seine Schaufelgang.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Juli 2015)

Danke für das feedback, geb ich weiter . . . !!


----------



## scarab (26. Oktober 2015)

Hui, hier ist es aber ruhig geworden. Vielleicht finden sich trotzdem noch Interessenten für einen niteride. Als Termin schlage ich den nächsten Freitag 18.00 Uhr vor. Treffpunkt könnte der Bultensee sein. 

Ciao Jan 

Gesendet von meinem Vodafone Smart 4G mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (26. Oktober 2015)

Moin zusammen,
da müßte ich mir erstmal einen neuen Halter für meine Lampe basteln, der alte ist kaputt ;-)
Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten leider immer sehr viel zu tun, deshalb habe ich nicht so oft hier reingeschaut.
Ich war aber zwischendurch noch mal ab und zu im Warwer Sand. Steht noch.
@ Jan: Ich melde mich noch, ob ich das bis Freitag hinkriege.

Gruß Martin


----------



## scarab (27. Oktober 2015)

Martin, an der Lampe sollte es doch nicht scheitern. Zur Not könnte ich Dir mit einer Sigma Black LED aushelfen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du es einrichten könntest. 

Gesendet von meinem Vodafone Smart 4G mit Tapatalk


----------



## juk (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## FORT_man (29. Oktober 2015)

Hi Jan, Hi Juk,
da ist mir für Freitag abend noch was dazwischen gekommen 
Danke für das Angebot mit der Sigma, wir kriegen das bald mal wieder hin mit dem Waldfahren.
Hat jemand was von Ralf (Hobb) gehört? Ralf, bist Du noch da?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hobb (31. Oktober 2015)

moin,
ich guck hier manchmal rein aber zum Mtbn fehlt mir die Zeit. Hast 'ne PN

Gruß an alle
ralf


----------



## scarab (31. Oktober 2015)

Moinsen, eine schöne Ausfahrt war das gestern, die durch einen Totalausfall der Hinterradbremse unverhofft zu einem Techniktraining wurde. 

@Ralf: Schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Kannst Du mir bitte den alten Link aus Deiner Signatur per PN zusenden. 

Gesendet von meinem Vodafone Smart 4G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobb (1. November 2015)

Ist dann ja eine Luftbremse. Haha. Das Stevens hat auch so eine Sonderausstattung.

bis denn dann!


----------



## huxley (11. April 2016)

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Geestraider (11. April 2016)

Da war doch was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Busfahrer100 (12. April 2016)

Ich will auch endlich mal mit euch Rad fahren  leider ist mir das Mountainbike geklaut worden. Aber ihr fahrt eh eher mit Cross bikes, oder?


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2016)

Ich fahre nur MTB, bin aber auch eher westlich von HB unterwegs


----------



## huxley (13. April 2016)

Ich habe leider zwei Jahre gar nicht auf dem Bike gesessen. Habe aber am Wochenende begonnen, die Bikes wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Insofern geht da künftig vielleicht mal was. 

Ob RR, Crosser oder MTB ist mir recht egal, alles vorhanden. Wenngleich das MTB hier in HB ja kaum warm wird, da reicht der Crosser für das meisste.


----------



## Geestraider (13. April 2016)

Aber MTB ist komfortabeler


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------



## eurasio (24. Mai 2016)

gibt es in und umzu Bremen eigtl. noch CC Tourenfahrer/Termine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (24. Mai 2016)

Umzu auf jeden Fall


----------



## Hobb (30. Juni 2016)

Gar nix mehr los hier? Ah verstehe, sind alle am Fahren.


----------



## scarab (30. Juni 2016)

Nö, schaue gerade auf mein Handy 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobb (30. Juni 2016)

Upps!  ... und wartest drauf das hier einer "was" schreibt?


----------



## scarab (30. Juni 2016)

War eher Zufall. Außerdem bekomme ich eine push Nachricht über tapatalk sobald hier "was" passiert. Big brother is watching you.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## scarab (30. Juni 2016)

Willst du mal wieder fahren? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## dinosaur (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo ihr zwei


----------



## scarab (30. Juni 2016)

Moin dino. Jetzt wird hier richtig voll. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## dinosaur (30. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich ja ideales bike-wetter - muss aber noch Infekt-Pausieren


----------



## Hobb (30. Juni 2016)

Test *räusper* Test Test ...

Hab grad etwas recherchiert, Harz und so, für eine Tagestour mit dem MTB. Gefällt mir gar nicht das ich da überall etwas von Wegsperrungen und Drahtfallen lese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (30. Juni 2016)

Etwas windig isses, Dino. Gute Genesung!


----------



## dinosaur (30. Juni 2016)

Danke, nächste Woche geht wohl wieder.
Am WE bin ich eh mit Musikmachen unterwegs.


----------



## scarab (30. Juni 2016)

Ich wünsche dir auch gute Besserung. Bin auch gerade erst wieder in den ersten Zügen nach überstandener Krankheit. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## scarab (30. Juni 2016)

Ralf, Harz wäre nett. Ich würde aber auch einfach mal wieder durch den Warwer Sand. Oder durch Schmidts Kiefern. Kannst dich ja bei Gelegenheit hier wieder melden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobb (30. Juni 2016)

Na ja, nix gegen den Warwer Sand aber ich hätte eigentlich Lust auf etwas längere Abfahrten. Mit etwas Technik und so.

Ich weis das man dann erstma "rauf" muß. Kleines Problem. Ma gucken.

Aber 'ne Runde hier in der Gegend sollten wir eigentlich auch mal wieder hinbekommen.

Oder?


----------



## scarab (30. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mich freuen. Vielleicht bekommen wir noch Jürgen aktiviert. Er war ja in letzter Zeit etwas intensiver mit dem MTB unterwegs. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## dinosaur (30. Juni 2016)

Der fährt uns jetzt alle platt


----------



## Hobb (30. Juni 2016)

Die Geister die ich rief ....

Ich freue mich über die schnelle Resonanz!

ich mach mal meinen kleinen Ausflug, berichte und dann und danach frag ich mal einen möglichen Termin für 'ne Tour im Umland ab ... oder ich sag einfach mal was an.


----------



## juk (1. Juli 2016)

Ihr seid anscheinend keine Kabel-Deutschland Kunden.  (Gestern abend großer Ausfall)

Meine Wenigkeit fährt garantiert niemanden platt! Ich sehe meine Mitfahrer nur noch von hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (1. Juli 2016)

Wie kommt's?

Wenn ich die letzten Beiträge sehe fällt mir ein was früher mal jemand gern geschrieben hat: Verdammte Tiefstapelei.


----------



## scarab (1. Juli 2016)

Da hast du dir aber auch Mitfahrer ausgesucht...  Udo Bölts... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## juk (1. Juli 2016)

Formtiefstapelei!


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht sieht man sicher ja unterwegs dann


----------



## Nikki173 (11. Juli 2016)

Huhu, kurze Frage, zu welchem Radladen bringt ihr denn eure Fullys so? Wer kennt sich eurer Meinung nach da gut aus? In Norddeutschland ist so ein Fully nicht so dolle vertreten.


----------



## FORT_man (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo Nikki173,

ich wohne seit einigen Jahren in Hastedt/Peterswerder und da ist Sonstebys eine gute Addresse:
http://www.sonsteby.de/
Die haben sich zwar nicht direkt auf Fully-Mtbs spezialisiert, sind aber trotzdem sehr kompetent.
Ich habe auch schon andere Läden (Stadtler) erlebt, die kompliziertere Sachen (Gabel->Toxoholic, Bremsen->Hersteller)
von anderen Spezialisten haben machen lassen.
Es hängt immer davon ab, ob sich der Laden bzw. die Werkstatt da herantraut. Das hat offensichtlich auch was mit 
der Haftpflicht (Bremsen!) zu tun.
Bremen ist eben nicht so das Fully-Eldorado.
@Ralf, Juk, Dino, Jan und den Rest:
Ich bin ab kommende Woche im Urlaub, erst ein paar Tage in Münster und dann nach Berlin/Potsdam durch den Grunewald.
Danach mal wieder in den Warwer Sand.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (19. Juli 2016)

moin,
im Moment sind wohl viele Wege von B-Pflanzen belegt ....

... aber bangemachen gilt nicht!

Schmidt's Kiefern oder Warwer Sand oder Zeven bin ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen garantiert dabei. Guiden bei Bedarf inkl.

Muß nur mal jemand 'nen Termin vorschlagen.


----------



## juk (20. Juli 2016)

Schmidt's Kiefern würde ich ja auch gerne mal wieder sehen. Da waren wir ja ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr.


----------



## Hobb (21. Juli 2016)

Das Stichwort ist von Jan gekommen und ich finde es eigentlich auch ganz interessant.

Da wird sich seit unserem/meinem letzten Besuch bestimmt auch etwas verändert haben aber ich bin sicher das ich genug Orientierungssinn habe um da eine schöne Runde zu fahren.


----------



## Lucas88 (29. Juli 2016)

Moin, ich komme aus Bremen und bin meistens in Syke unterwegs, habe aber gehört, dass es in Richtung Wildeshausen auch sehr schön sein soll. Welche Gegend dort sollte man ungefähr ansteuern wenn man gerne flowige Singletrails fährt? Die Wege würde ich mir dann suchen. Ist spannender als einem GPS Track nachzufahren.


----------



## Hobb (30. Juli 2016)

moin,
im Hölscherholz ist ein büschen was und sonst natürlich noch Dötlingen. Am WE aber immer mit sehr viel Fußvolk belegt.

Wo fährst Du denn in Syke?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Lucas88 (31. Juli 2016)

Moin, von Bremen aus fahre ich meistens zunächst Jebel, Barrien, Syke. Dann ein paar Runden und zurück. Schöne Singletrails dort.


----------



## Hobb (31. Juli 2016)

Das dürften dann wohl Krusenberg und Wolfsschlucht sein. Ja, sehr schön für Bremer Verhältnisse.

Den Warwer Sand kennst Du dann sicher auch.

Tut mir leid das ich zu Wildeshausen nicht detailierter werden kann. Ich kenne nur ein paar Trails, hab aber keine Ahnung wie das dort genau heißt.


----------



## Hobb (3. August 2016)

Am Sonntag wollte ich mal wieder eine Runde in Schmidt' Kiefern / Garlstedt drehen.

Wer mit mag möge sich melden wegen Termin/Treff

Happy trails
ralf


----------



## scarab (3. August 2016)

Ralf, am Sonntag habe ich auch eine Rad-Tour fest eingeplant. Wollen wir uns 11.00 Uhr am Haus am Walde treffen? 

Ciao Jan 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## juk (4. August 2016)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Liegt Pellens Park auf dem Weg? Vielleicht könnte man da auch kurz mal rein gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (4. August 2016)

Prima, paßt!


----------



## eurasio (5. August 2016)

Hätte wohl auch Lust und Laune. Wäre dann Crosser oder Enduro sinniger/seit Ihr eher schnell unterwegs?
Gruss,
Christian


----------



## sasha86 (5. August 2016)

Moin,

ich hätte auch Lust auf eine kleine Tour. Wo fahrt ihr so? Wie lang und welches Niveau?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## scarab (5. August 2016)

Also, das Gelände wird am Sonntag allenfalls hügelig. Ein Enduro ist somit fehl am Platz. Ich überlege, ob ich eine Stargabel am Hardtail montiere. Ein Crosser wird auch funktionieren. Zur Dauer ist anzumerken, dass wir vom HaW ca eine Stunde Anfahrt haben werden. Insgesamt werden wir wenigstens drei Stunden unterwegs sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## eurasio (6. August 2016)

Alles klar, dann bin ich um 11 mit crosser am haw. Bis dahin.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## juk (7. August 2016)

Ich bin leider raus. Hab mir ne Erkältung eingefangen. Im August! Hmpf.


----------



## Lucas88 (7. August 2016)

Guten Morgen, ich würde mich dann auch anschließen. In Garlstedt war ich noch nie.


----------



## eurasio (7. August 2016)

Kann bei mir 5 Minuten später werden. ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## scarab (7. August 2016)

Schöne Tour war das heute. 

Jürgen, dir wünsche ich gute Besserung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (7. August 2016)

War schön nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder mit anderen zu fahren. 

Gute Genesung!


----------



## Lucas88 (7. August 2016)

Schöne Tour. Danke fürs Guiden! Zuhause hatte ich 99km auf dem Tacho und musste noch einen Kreis fahren bis die hundert voll waren. 
Gruß, Ralf


----------



## eurasio (7. August 2016)

Yep hat richtig Spass gemacht, können wir meinetwegen gerne wiederholen. Gute Besserung auch von mir.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## juk (9. August 2016)

Da hab ich ja nen ordentlichen Ritt verpasst. Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Bürotauglich bin ich schon wieder.


----------



## sasha86 (17. August 2016)

Das klingt super. 
Würdet ihr auch mal in der Woche eine Runde drehen?
Nach Feierabend?
Ich bin gerne in der Nähe Delmenhorst "Große Höhe" unterwegs.


----------



## Hobb (18. August 2016)

moin,
meine Feierabendrunde ist immer sehr spontan und dann bin ich rund um Syke unterwegs. Mir fällt aber auch kein Grund ein warum man nicht mal wieder zur Großen Höhe fahren sollte.

Ist aber eigentlich auch das "Revier" von Micha aka Geestraider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucas88 (19. August 2016)

Meine Feierabendrunden mache ich auch sehr spontan. Vielleicht heute nach Syke. Das Wetter ist ja bestens.


----------



## sasha86 (20. August 2016)

Wäre heute am frühen Abend auf der großen Höhe dabei?
Dachte an 17:30 Uhr 

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## Hobb (22. August 2016)

Bin am WE mit Mopped unterwegs gewesen. Vielleicht näxtmal.


----------



## Hobb (1. November 2016)

moin,
hat jemand etwas mehr Kenntnis von dem was da in Schwanewede passiert ist?

Mtbr / Moto-Crosser

Gern auch PN. Danke


----------



## Lucas88 (1. November 2016)

Moin, hier kann man etwas lesen: http://aktuell.meinestadt.de/schwanewede/polizeimeldungen


----------



## Hobb (1. November 2016)

Genau das meine ich.


----------



## MeisterShredder (13. Dezember 2016)

Moin,
kennt einer von euch einen guten Bikeshop der mir meine DH Laufräder wieder auf Spannung bringen kann?
Gerne in der Nähe der Neustadt.

Gruß


----------



## juk (13. Dezember 2016)

Stadler. In der Werkstatt nach Kim fragen. (falls der immer noch dort ist)
Können das nicht auch alle anderen? Ist doch kein Voodoo!?


----------



## MeisterShredder (14. Dezember 2016)

Danke für den Tip!
Denke schon das es auch alle anderen können (sollten) aber vielleicht hat ja jemand irgendwo gute/schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Hobb (3. Januar 2017)

oaarr shit!
die Kedde vom Mtb is schon wieder durchgerockt.

Die vom crosser auch.

Jemand interessiert an einer Tour durch den Warwer Sand am WE?

Frohes Neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (8. Januar 2017)

Dir auch ein gesundes neues Jahr. 

Leider habe ich Deine Anfrage erst jetzt gelesen. Ich hoffe Du hattest Spaß. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## eurasio (8. Januar 2017)

Wünsche ich auch allerseits. Hätte auf jeden Fall Lust auf wohin auch immer...lG

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobb (8. Januar 2017)

Mir war es zu kalt, glatt und dreckig.

Wird nachgeholt.


----------



## Lucas88 (2. Juni 2017)

Moin, sind diesen Sommer mal wieder gemeinsame Touren geplant? Ich war lange nicht mehr im Warwer Sand. Hätte jemand Interesse? Bin auch für andere Vorschläge zu haben. Gibt es schöne Touren in Richtung Harpstedt/Wildeshausen?


----------



## Geestraider (2. Juni 2017)

Wildeshausen, Dötlingen, Sandkrug (Osenberge) alles Top zum biken!


----------



## Bjoeern (8. Juni 2017)

Moin, für ein gemeinsames Treffen wäre ich auch zu haben. Ich bin neu MTB Besitzer und bisher hab ich in der Umgebung nur regelmäßig Runden im Delmenhorster Tiergarten gedreht. Vllt hätte ja jemand Lust mir ein paar schöne Strecken zu zeigen.


----------



## Geestraider (8. Juni 2017)

Wir starten meistens von Ganderkesee aus in Richtung Wildeshauser Geest! Warwer Sand, Osenberge, Huntepadd etc.
Von DEL aus solltest du mal zur Großen Höhe! Ist dicht bei und sicher interessanter als Tiergarten


----------



## maumau97 (7. Juli 2017)

Moin Moin zusammen!
Wie sehen die Tour denn so bei euch aus? Bin in zukunft wohl in Rotenburg (Wümme) wegen meiner Ausbildung und möchte mein Hobby genauso weiter führen wie vorher in (Borken NRW). Habe ein Radon Slide 160 Team und bin am liebsten damit auf Enduro touren unterwegs. Also möglichst viel hoch und runter über Stock und über Stein und nicht auf Forstwegen. Lasst mal hören was es hier so gibt!
Falls es auch nette ecken zum Downhill ballern gibt, außer die Bikeparks im Harz wären die auch interessant!
MfG
Maurice


----------



## eurasio (7. Juli 2017)

maumau97 schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen!
> Wie sehen die Tour denn so bei euch aus? Bin in zukunft wohl in Rotenburg (Wümme) wegen meiner Ausbildung und möchte mein Hobby genauso weiter führen wie vorher in (Borken NRW). Habe ein Radon Slide 160 Team und bin am liebsten damit auf Enduro touren unterwegs. Also möglichst viel hoch und runter über Stock und über Stein und nicht auf Forstwegen. Lasst mal hören was es hier so gibt!
> Falls es auch nette ecken zum Downhill ballern gibt, außer die Bikeparks im Harz wären die auch interessant!
> MfG
> Maurice


Moin,  in Marssel (frc pellens) und Achim (öllager) kannst ein wenig springen. Sonst halt Deister,  aber das sind 160 km von Bremen. Kannst Dich ja mal melden wenn du hier was ausprobieren willst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (9. Juli 2017)

In den Osenbergen bei Sandkrug sind auch ein paar "Runterfahrer" unterwegs, aber ob sich die Anreise aus Rotenburg lohnt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich denke Richtung Harburger Berge wäre lohnenswerter aus Rotenburg. Ansonsten gibt es in Damme ein paar coole Trails zum ballern.


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (10. Juli 2017)

maumau97 schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen!
> Wie sehen die Tour denn so bei euch aus? Bin in zukunft wohl in Rotenburg (Wümme) wegen meiner Ausbildung und möchte mein Hobby genauso weiter führen wie vorher in (Borken NRW). Habe ein Radon Slide 160 Team und bin am liebsten damit auf Enduro touren unterwegs. Also möglichst viel hoch und runter über Stock und über Stein und nicht auf Forstwegen. Lasst mal hören was es hier so gibt!
> Falls es auch nette ecken zum Downhill ballern gibt, außer die Bikeparks im Harz wären die auch interessant!
> MfG
> Maurice




Hallo Maurice.

Willkommen in der norddeutschen Flachlandrealität. 

Harburger Berge sind das einzig "sinnvolle" für Dich und von ROW relativ schnell zu erreichen.
A1 Abfahrt Rade und vom Parkplatz Karlstein starten. 

Ansonsten kannst Du ja mal den MTB Parcour in Zeven Aspe versuchen. Der hat zwar keine Höhenmeter ist aber dennoch ok.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## maumau97 (10. Juli 2017)

eurasio schrieb:


> Moin,  in Marssel (frc pellens) und Achim (öllager) kannst ein wenig springen. Sonst halt Deister,  aber das sind 160 km von Bremen. Kannst Dich ja mal melden wenn du hier was ausprobieren willst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Wenn der Umzug durch ist, melde ich mich aufjedenfall!


----------



## maumau97 (10. Juli 2017)

Geestraider schrieb:


> In den Osenbergen bei Sandkrug sind auch ein paar "Runterfahrer" unterwegs, aber ob sich die Anreise aus Rotenburg lohnt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich denke Richtung Harburger Berge wäre lohnenswerter aus Rotenburg. Ansonsten gibt es in Damme ein paar coole Trails zum ballern.


Ja geil, vllt kannste mir die Trails in Damme dann mal zeigen!


----------



## maumau97 (10. Juli 2017)

MTB_Pathfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Maurice.
> 
> Willkommen in der norddeutschen Flachlandrealität.
> 
> ...



Ja dort ist echt Flachland. Dachte bei meiner Mutter in Borken wäre flachland, aber da oben ist's noch schlimmer 
Kannst mir die Harburger berge mal zeigen? Das in Zeven hab ich online schon gesehen, da lohnt sich dann ja endlich mal ein Dirtbike aufzubauen  Das tolle, meine Schule ist auch in Zeven, haha


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (10. Juli 2017)

maumau97 schrieb:


> Ja dort ist echt Flachland. Dachte bei meiner Mutter in Borken wäre flachland, aber da oben ist's noch schlimmer
> Kannst mir die Harburger berge mal zeigen? Das in Zeven hab ich online schon gesehen, da lohnt sich dann ja endlich mal ein Dirtbike aufzubauen  Das tolle, meine Schule ist auch in Zeven, haha



Sorry kann aber zur Zeit nicht als Guide in den Harburger Bergen dienen, da ich kaum noch zum MTBiken komme. 

Hier im Forum gibt es aber auch extra HaBe (Harburger Berge) Threads. Vielleicht hilft das.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EgonDwsw (11. Juli 2017)

Danke meinerseits für den Tipp mit dem PP Karlstein!! Bin sonst immer von der Kärntner Hütte in Harburg gestartet...


----------

